# جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية



## ارووجة (22 يوليو 2007)

*Greetings in more than 800 languages*

*Abenaki (Maine USA, Montreal Canada)         Kwai
Abenaki (Maine USA, Montreal Canada)         Kwai kwai
Acateco (San Miguel Acatán Guatemala)        Hanik'
Aceh (Sumatra)                               Saleum
Aceh (Sumatra)                               Assalamoe aleikoem
Achareta (South Asia)                        'O
Achareta (South Asia)                        'E
Achí (Baja Verapaz Guatemala) [to man]       Xla, ta
Achí (Baja Verapaz Guatemalal) [to woman]    Xla, nan
[Achinese, see Aceh]
Acholi (Uganda, Sudan)                       Moreme
Acholi (Uganda, Sudan)                       Morembe
Achuar (Peru)                                Wiña jai
Achuar (Peru, Ecuador)                       Wiñamek
Achuar (Ecuador)                             Pujamik?
Acjachemem (San Juan Capistrano Calif. USA)  Mija
Acjachemem (San Juan Capistrano Calif. USA)  Miiya
[Adare, see Harari]
[Adnyamathanha, see Yura Ngawarla]
Adyghe (Middle East)                         Fasapshi
Adyghe (NW Caucasus)                         Fesapshi
Adyghe (NW Caucasus)                         Wimafa shoo
Afar (Ethiopia, Eritrea, Djibouti)           Mahisse
Afrikaans (Southern Africa)                  Goeie dag
Afrikaans (Southern Africa)                  Hallo
Aguacateco (Huehuetenango Guatemala)[to man] Tzu ta'
Aguacateco (Huehueten. Guatemala) [to woman] Tzu na'
Aguaruna (Peru)                              Ayú
Aguaruna (Peru)[to a person who is arriving] Minámek?
Aguaruna (Peru)[answer by a person arriving] Minájai
Ainu [Chitose dialect](Japan)[after absense] [person's name]...he
Ainu [Saru dialect] (Japan)                  Irankarapte
Ainu (Japan)                                 Irankaratte
[Akan, see Asante and Fante]
Akha (China, Southeast Asia)                 U du tah ma
Akha (China, Southeast Asia) [answer]        U du tah ma de
Aklanon (Philippines)                        Kumasta
[Akwa'ala, see Paipai]
Alabamu (Texas USA)                          Chíkmàa
Alabamu (Texas USA)                          Chisáhmín
Alabamu (Texas USA) [response]               Chisáhmina
Alabamu (Texas USA) [response]               Chakáanobi
Alabamu (Texas USA) [old]                    Boso
Albanian (Albania, Yugoslavia)               Tungjatjeta
Albanian (Albania, Yugoslavia)               Allo
[Aleut, see Unagan]
Alsatian (France)                            Bùschùr
Altai (Russia)                               Ezender
Altai (Russia)                               Yakshï ba?
Alur (Uganda, Congo-Kinshasha)               Morembe
[Alutiiq, see Suqpiaq]
Amharic (Ethiopia, Israel, Egypt)            Teanastëllën
Amharic (Ethiopia, Israel, Egypt) [informal] Tadiyaas
Amharic (Ethiopia, Israel, Egypt) [informal] Selam
Amis (Taiwan)                                Nga'aiho
Amis (Taiwan)                                Nga'ay ho ko miso
Amungme (Indonesia)                          Amole
Amuzgo (Mexico)                              Xmandyu
Anglo-Saxon (England)                        God dæg
[Anishinaabe, see Ojibwe]
Antaisaka (Madagascar)                       Salama
Antanosy (Madagascar)                        Salama
Apache [Jicarilla] (Arizona USA)             Dáazho
Apache [Jicarilla] (Arizona USA)             Daanzho
Apache (Arizona USA)                         Dad'atay
Apache (Arizona USA)                         Ya'atay
Apache (Arizona USA)                         Yatasay
Apache (Arizona USA) [not usually used]      Dagot'ee
Apalai (Brazil)                              Moino
Apinagé (Brazil)                             Négalinio
Apsaaloke (Montana USA)                      Kahé
Apurucayali (Peru)                           Kitaitirivi
Arabic (North Africa, Middle East)           Marhaba
Arabic (North Africa, Mid. East) [response]  Marhabtayn
Arabic (North Africa, Middle East)           Ahalan
Arabic (North Africa, Mid. East) [response]  Ahalayn
Arabic (North Africa, Middle East)           Es salaam aleikom
Arabic [response to A salaam aleikom]        Wa aleikom es salaam
Arabic (North Africa, Middle East)           Salaam
Arabic (North Africa)                        Ahlen
Arabic (North Africa)                        Ahlan
Arabic (North Africa) [response to Ahlan]    Ahlayn
Arabic (Algeria) [informal]                  Labass
Arabic (Egypt)                               Ahlan wa sahlan
Arabic (Egypt) [answer by male]              Ahlan bik
Arabic (Egypt) [answer by female]            Ahlan biki
Arabic (Egypt) [answer by group]             Ahlan bikum
Arabic (Egypt) [informal]                    Sa'ida
Arabic (Iraq) [informal]                     Halaw
Arabic (Kuwait) [informal]                   Gowwa
Arabic (Morocco)                             Ahlen
Arabic (Morocco)                             Ssalamu 'lekum
Arabic (Morocco)                             Labas
Arabunna (Australia)                         Arru
Arabunna (Australia)                         Arru anpa
Aragonese (Aragon Spain)                     Ola
Aragonese (Aragon Spain)                     Salú
[Aramaic, see Assyrian and Chaldean]
Aranda (Australia)                           Kelemwarre
[Araucano, see Mapudungun]
[Arawak, see Taino]
Arberesh (Hora e Arbereshevet Italy)         Mirdita
Ardhamagadhi (India)                         Jai jinendra
Arikara (United States)                      Tashgasha
Ariti [Kaxiniti] (Brazil)                    Uzalauáká
Ariti [Kozarini] (Brazil)                    Kamataú
Ariti [Uaimare] (Brazil)                     Uerauka
Armenian (Armenia, Russia, Middle East)      Voghdzuyin
Armenian [Western] (Armenia) [informal]      Parev
Armenian [Eastern] (Armenia)                 Barev dzez
Armenian [Eastern] (Armenia) [informal]      Barev
Aromunian (Greece, Balkans)                  Bunã dzua
Arrernte (Australia)                         Werte
Arrernte (Australia)                         Werte marda
Asante (Ghana)                               Maakyé 
Asante (Ghana) [reply]                       Yaa
Ashaninka (Peru)                             Aviro
Ashaninka (Peru)                             Avirón
Ashaninka (Peru) [response]                  Narové
[Ashanti, see Asante]
Ashéninka (Peru)                             Kitaitirivi
Assamese (India, Bangladesh)                 Namaskaara
Assyrian [Eastern Assyrian] (Middle East)    Shlama
Assyrian [Western Assyrian] (Middle East)    Shlomo
Assyrian (Middle East) [said by male]        Shlama alukh
Assyrian (Middle East) [said by female]      Shlama alakh
Assyrian (Middle East) [said by male]        Shlama umukh
Assyrian (Middle East) [said by female]      Shlama umakh
Assyrian (Middle East)                       Shlama ilakh
Assyrian (Middle East)                       Shlama amkhon
Assyrian (Middle East)                       Shlama lokhon
Assyrian [Eastern Assyrian] (Middle East)    Shlama 'lokhun
Assyrian [Western Assyrian] (Middle East)    Shlomo 'laykun
Assyrian (Middle East) [plural]              Shlama alokhun
Assyrian (Iraq)                              Shlama alakhun
Asturian (Spain)                             Bonos díes
Asturian (Spain)                             Bon día
Asturian (Spain)                             Hola
Atayal (Taiwan)                              Lokah su
Ateso (Uganda)                               Yoga
Ateso (Uganda) [answer]                      Yoga noi
Ateso (Uganda) [to a person who is working]  Yoga aswam
Ateso (Uganda) [to a person who is working]  Eyalama aswam
Ateso (Uganda) [answer by a working person]  Ebo nakonda
Atikamekw (Montreal and Quebec Canada)       Kwei
Atuona (Marquesas Islands)                   Ka oha
[Aukan, see Ndjuka]
[Austrian, see German (Austria)]
Awabakal (Australia)                         Ella
Awabakal (Australia)                         Alla
Awabakal (Australia)                         Wau
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)                Kamisaraki?
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)                Kamisaki?
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile) [answer]       Waliki
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile) [informal]     Laphi
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile) [good day]     Aski churatam
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile) [old, to man]  Askiru churata tatay
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile) [old to woman] Askiru churata mamay
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran)               Salam
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran)               Salam ælæyküm
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran) [reply]       ælæyküm salam
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran)               Nahardansonia xeyir
[Azeri, see Azerbaijani]
[Aztec, see Náhuatl]

Bafia (Mbam Cameroon)                        Wayumbe
Bagesu (Central Africa)                      Watulire?
Bagesu (Central Africa) [answer]             Natulire nili mlahi
Bajawa (Indonesia) ['where are you going']   Male de?
Bakitara (Central Africa) [morning]          Oirwota?
Bakitara (Central Africa) [answer]           Ndabanta
Bakitara (Central Africa) [after absense]    Mirembe
Bakweri (Cameroon) [morning]                 O wusi
Balanta (Guinea-Bissau)                      Abala, lite utchole
Balinese (Bali)                              Om swastyastu
Balinese (Bali) [reply]                      Om shanti shanti shanti
Balti (India, Pakistan)                      Yang chi halyo?
Balti (India, Pakistan) [answer]             Lyakhmo
Bambara (Mali)                               I ni bara
Bambara (Mali) [to several people]           Aw ni bara
Bambara (Mali) [to person at a market]       I ni dogo
Bambara (Mali) [to several people at market] Aw ni dogo
Bambara (Mali)                               I ni ce
Bambara (Mali) [to several people]           Aw ni ce
Bambara (Mali)                               Ebede
Banaban (Kiribati)                           Tiabo
Baniua (Brazil)                              Pauari-ecuápe
[Banyankole, see Lunyankole]
Baoula (Cote d'Ivoire)                       Akwaba
[Bapunu, see Punu]
Bariba (Benin, Nigeria)                      Ka weru
[Basa Sunda, see Sunda]
Bashkir (Russia)                             Kheyerle irte
Bashkir (Russia)                             Khaumykhyghyz
Bashkir (Russia) [informal]                  Selem
Basque (Spain, France)                       Kaixo
Basque (Spain, France) [informal]            Eup
Basque (Spain, France) [informal]            Epa
Basque (Spain, France) [informal]            Iepa
Basque (Spain, France) [informal]            Aupa
Basque (Spain, France) [after long absense]  Aspaldiko
Basque (Spain, France) [after long absense]  Kaixo aspaldiko
Basque-Icelandic Pidgin (Iceland)            Ungetorre
Batak (Indonesia, Sumatra, Philippines)      Horas
Batak (Indonesia, Sumatra, Philippines)      Horas bah
Batak Karo (Indonesia, Sumatra)              Mejuah-juah
Batak Pakpak (Indonesia, Sumatra)            Njuah-juah
Batak Pakpak (Indonesia, Sumatra)            Njuah-njuah
Batak Simalungun (Indonesia, Sumatra)        Horos
Batak Toba (Indonesia, Sumatra)              Horas
[Bavarian, see German (Bavaria)]
Bella Coola (United States)                  Yaw
Bellonese (Solomon Islands)                  Gaoi
Bellonese (Solomon Islands)                  Ngaoi
Belorussian (Belarus)                        Pryvitáni
Belorussian (Belarus)                        Vitaj
Belorussian (Belarus) [informal]             Zdarow
Bemba (Zambia, Congo-Kinshasa)               Mwapoleni
Bemba (Zambia, Congo-Kinshasa) [respectful]  Mwapoleni mukwai
Bemba (Zambia, Congo-Kinshasa)               Shani
Bemba (Southern Zambia)                      Mwabonwa
Bemba (Lusaka Zambia)                        Mulibwanji
Bene (Africa)                                Bai
Bengali (Bangladesh, India)                  Nomoskaar
Bengali (Bangladesh, India)                  Ei je
Bengali (Bangladesh, India)                  Aadaab
Bengali (Bangladesh, India)                  Assalamualaikum
Berau (Indonesia)                            Elsalam aleki
[Berber, see Kabyle and Tamasheq]
Beri Beri (Niger)                            Wushiwushi
Bété (Côte d'Ivore)                          Ayo
Bété (Côte d'Ivore)                          Yaawa
Bhojpuri (India)                             Kaisan baari log
Bicol (Philippines)                          Kumustas
Bicol (Philippines)                          Kamusta
Bicol (Philippines)                          Marhay na aldaw
Bicol (Philippines)                          Marhay na aldaw po
Bicol (Philippines)                          Marhay na aldaw sa indo gabos
Bicol (Philippines)                          Marhay na aldaw saindong gabos
Bicol (Philippines)                          Magandang umaga po
Bilen (Bogos Ethiopia)[you enjoy the night?] Aja kruKwma?
Bilen (Bogos Ethiopia) [yes, good morning]   MerHaba, aja kruKwma
Bilen (Bogos Ethiopia) [have a nice day]     Aja ergruKw'ma?
Bilen (Bogos Ethiopia) [ans: same to you]    MerHaba aja ergruKw'ma
Biloxi (Mississippi Valley USA)              Hi ha'
Biloxi (Mississippi Valley USA)              He' ha
[Bisayan, see Visayan]
Bislama (Vanuatu) [to one person]            Halo
Bislama (Vanuatu) [to two people]            Halo tufala
Bislama (Vanuatu) [to three people]          Halo trifala
Bislama (Vanuatu) [to more than three]       Halo olgeta
Bisu (China, Thailand, Myanmar)              Nang lakéung é-éu?
Bisu (China, Thailand, Myanmar)              Lakéung é-éu?
Bisu (China, Thailand, Myanmar) [answer]     Ga leu-ngé
Bisu (China, Thailand, Myanmar) [answer]     Leu-ngé
Blackfoot (Alberta Canada, Montana USA)      Oki
Blackfoot (Alberta, Montana) [to a friend]   Oki niksokowa
[Blin, see Bilen]
Boboda (Burkina Faso, Mali)                  Ka fo
[Bobo Fing, see Boboda] 
Bole (Nigeria)                               Use
Bole (Nigeria) [morning]                     Barka saato
Bole (Nigeria) [afternoon]                   Barka bushi
Bole (Nigeria) [answer]                      Yawwa
Boloki (Congo-Kinshasa)                      Losako
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina)             Zdravo
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina)             Dobar dan
Bosnian (Bosnia) [morning, by Muslims]       Sabah hajrula
Botunga (Congo-Kinshasha, Uganda)            Wa bonwa
Breton (Brittany France)                     Boñjour
Breton (Brittany France)                     Demat
Breton (Brittany France)                     Demad
Breton (Brittany France)                     Salut
Breton (Brittany France)                     Salud
Breton (Brittany France) [formal & plural]   Demat deoc'h
Breton (Brittany France) [formal & plural]   Demad deoc'h
Breton (Brittany France) [formal & plural]   Salut deoc'h
Breton (Brittany France) [formal & plural]   Salud deoc'h
Breton (Brittany France) [informal]          Demat dit
Breton (Brittany France) [informal]          Demad dit
Breton (Brittany France) [informal]          Salut dit
Breton (Brittany France) [informal]          Salud dit
Breton [Vannetais] (S. Brittany France)      Demat deoh
Breton [Vannetais] (S. Brittany France)[inf] Demat dis
Brigidian (western Ireland)                  Aiah ban twon
Brigidian (western Ireland)                  Aiah ban twons
Bru (Vietnam)                                Bán té
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya)                     Mlembe
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya)                     Mulembe
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya)                     Oreina 
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya)                     Kamakhuwa
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya) [to important p.]   Omu angafu akoboole
[Bulgar, see Chuvash]
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)                         Zdraveite
Bulgarian (Bulgaria) [informal]              Zdravei
Bulgarian (Bulgaria) [informal]              Zdrave
Bulgarian (Bulgaria) [informal]              Zdrasti
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)                         Dobar den
Bulu (Cameroon)                              Mbôlô
Bunun (Taiwan)                               Masialasang
Bura (Nigeria)                               Usa
Burmese (Myanmar)                            Mingala ba
Burmese (Myanmar)                            Nekaoyela
Burmese (Myanmar) [have you eaten?]          T'amin sapibila?
Burmese (Myanmar) [have you eaten, by man]   K'amya t'amin sapyibabyila?
Burmese (Myanmar) [have you eaten, bu woman] Shin t'amin sapyiabyila?  
Burmese (Myanmar) [answer: I have eaten]     Sapyibabyi
Burmese (Myanmar) [where are you going?]     Be thwa malo le?
Burmese (Myanmar) [answer: around here]      Di na le be
Burushashki (Northern Pakistan)              Asalam aleykum
Burushashki (Northern Pakistan)              Leh
Buryat (Mongolia)                            Sain baina uu
[Busoga, see Soga]
[Byelorussian, see Belorussian]

Cahuilla (S.California USA) [call attention] Wáa
Cajun (Louisiana United States)              Bon jour
Calapalo (Brazil)                            Rena-voítse
[Caló, see Romani [Gitano]]
[Cambodian, see Khmer]
Camuno (Italy) [formal]                      Bondesiorìa
Canela (Brazil)                              Hââ-pô
Cantonese (China)                            Néih hóu
Cantonese (China)                            Neilhou
Cantonese (China)                            Lay ho
Cantonese (China)                            Ho yat
Cantonese (China)                            Ngh on
Cantonese (China)                            Jou san
[Caribe, see Garífuna]
Cassubian (northwestern Poland)              Witóm
Cassubian (northwestern Poland)              Witôjze
Cassubian (central Kaszebe Poland)           Mojn 
Catalan (Andorra, Spain, France)             Hola
Catalan (Andorra, Spain, France)             Bon dia 
Cayuga (Ontario Canada, New York USA)        Sga-noh
Cayuga (Ontario Canada, New York USA)        Sge:no
[Cebuano, see Visayan]
[Chagga, see Kichagga]
Chakma (India, Bangladesh)                   Jhu
Chakma (India, Bangladesh)                   Oy
Chakma (India, Bangladesh)                   Namaskar
Chaldean (Iraq)                              Shlama illakh
Cham (Southeast Asia)                        Salam
Cham (Southeast Asia)                        Salaamz 
Cham (Southeast Asia)                        Salamu alaikum
Cham (Southeast Asia) [answer]               Alaikum salam
Chamorro (Guam)                              Hafa
Chamorro (Guam)                              Hafa adai
Chamorro (Guam) [to a man, informal]         Hafa gachong
Chamorro (Guam) [to a woman, informal]       Hafa cheluho
[Chaoshou, see Min Nam]
[Chapai, see Chuj]
Chatino (Tataltepec Mexico) [morning]        Cua nque' msaa
Chatino (Tataltepec Mexico) [afternoon]      Cua nque' xlyaa
Chatino (Tataltepec Mexico) [evening]        Cua nque' sii
Chechen (North Caucasus Russia)              Marsha voghiila
Chechen (North Caucasus Russia) [to man]     Marsha woghiila
Chechen (North Caucasus Russia) [to woman]   Marsha yoghiila
Chechen (North Caucasus Russia) [plural]     Marsha doghiila
Chechen (North Caucasus Russia)              Assalaamu calaikum
Cheke Holo [Maringe] (Solomon Islands)       Keli fara
Cheke Holo [Maringe] (Solomon Islands)       Hameron keli
Cherokee (Oklahoma and North Carolina USA)   O-si-yo
Cherokee (Oklahoma and North Carolina USA)   Si-yo
Cherokee (Oklahoma and North Carolina USA)   Si-yu
Cheyenne (Montana & Oklahoma USA) [to man]   Haaahe
Cheyenne (Montana & Oklahoma USA)            Haaah, epivah-wuh-ennah
Cheyenne (Montana & Oklahoma USA)            Pave-ésheeva
Chichewa (Malawi)                            Moni
Chichewa (Malawi)                            Muli bwanji
Chichewa (Malawi) [child to older relatives] Moni akuka
Chichewa (Angoniland Malawi)                 Tikuoneni
Chickasaw (Oklahoma USA)                     Halito
[Chiga, see Kiga]
[Chigogo, see Kigogo]
Chilenje (Zambia)                            Mwabonwa
Chilomwe (Malawi)                            Mo seriwa
[Chinese, see dialects: Cantonese, Mandarin, Min Dong and Min Nam]
Chinook Jargon (British Colum. Canada, USA)  LhaXayEm
Chinook Jargon (British Colum. Canada, USA)  Klahowya
Chinyanja (Southern Africa)                  Mònì
Chinyanja (Southern Africa)                  Bwino
[Chippewa, see Ojibwe]
Chisena (Malawi)                             Bondia
Chishona (Southern Africa) [singular]        Mhoro
Chishona (Southern Africa) [plural]          Mhoroi
Chishona (Southern Africa) [reply]           Ehoi
Chishona (Southern Africa) [formal]          Tikukwaziwai
Chishona (Southern Africa)                   Kwaziwai
Chishona (Southern Africa)                   Kanjan
Chishona (Southern Africa)                   Hevoi
Chishona (Southern Africa)                   Uribo
Chishona (Southern Africa)                   Mauya
[Chisona, see Chishona]
Chitonga (Malawi)                            Mwe uli?
Chitonga (Malawi) [answer]                   Teu mampha
Chitonga (Zambia) [morning]                  Mwabuka buti
Chitonga (Zambia) [afternoon]                Mwalibizya
Chitonga (Zambia) [afternoon]                Mwayusa
Chitumbuka (Malawi, Zambia)                  Monire
Chitumbuka (Malawi, Zambia)                  Yewo
[Chivenda, see Venda]
Chiyao (Malawi, Tanzania, Mozambique)        Quamboni
Chiyao (Malawi, Tanzania, Mozambique)        Subayeedi
Choctaw (Oklahoma USA)                       Halito
Chokwe (Congo-Kinshasha, Angola, Zambia)     Moyo
Chontal (Oaxaca Mexico, Guatemala)           Xósa
Chortí (Guatemala)                           C'oten
Chorti (Guatemala) [response to C'oten]      Chiquento
Chuj (Guatemala)                             Buenos día
Chukchi (Russia) [most common]               Ye'ti
Chukchi (Russia)                             Ge'et-i-git
Chukchi (Russia)                             Toro'ma
Chumash (Santa Barbara California USA)       Haku
Chumash (Santa Barbara California USA)       Yawa
Chuuk (Micronesia)                           Ran allim
Chuuk (Micronesia)                           Ráán ánnim
Chuuk (Micronesia) [to a man]                Ráán ánnim o
Chuuk (Micronesia) [to a woman]              Ráán ánnim ne
Chuuk (Mortlock Micronesia)                  Ráán állim
Chuuk (Chuuk Lagoon Micronesia)              Ran annim
Chuvash (Russia)                             Salam
Chuvash (Russia)                             Avani
[Circassian, see Adyghe]
Coche (Brazil)                               Nabasti
Cochimí (Baja California Norte Mexico)       Auka
Cocopa (Baja California Mexico, Arizona USA) Auka
Coeur d'Alene (Idaho USA)                    Qhest
Comanche (Oklahoma USA)                      Haa
Comanche (Oklahoma USA)                      Maruawe
Comanche (Oklahoma USA)                      Maruawe, haitsi
Comorian (Comoros)                           Bariza djioni
Comorian (Comoros)                           Habari
Comorian (Comoros)                           Salama
[Congo, see Kikongo]
[Conibo, see Shipibo]
Coos (Oregon USA)                            Ta'i
Cornish (Great Britain)                      You
Cornish (Great Britain)                      Dydh da
Cornish (Great Britain) [formal]             Durdathawhy
Corsican (France)                            Bonghjornu
Cree (Canada)                                Tánisi
Cree (Canada)                                Tân'si
Cree (Canada)                                Wâciye
Cree (Ouje-Bougoumou Quebec Canada)          Kwaay
[Creek, see Muskogee]
Creole (Dominican Republic) [morning]        Bon jou
Creole (St. Lucia)                           Bonjou
[Creole (French Guyana), see Kréyòl]
[Creole (Haiti), see Kwéyòl]
[Creole (Seychelles), see Seselwa]
Crioulo (Guinea-Bissau)                      Kuma
Crioulo (Guinea-Bissau)                      Bom dia
Croatian (Croatia, Bosnia)                   Zdravo
Croatian (Croatia, Bosnia)                   Zhivio
Croatian (Croatia, Bosnia) [informal]        Bok
Croatian (Croatia, Bosnia) [informal]        Bog
[Crow, see Apsaaloke]      
[Cymraeg, see Welsh]                
Czech (Czech Republic)                       Dobrý den
Czech (Czech Republic)                       Nazdar
Czech (Czech Republic) [informal]            Ahoj

Dagaare (Ghana, Burkina Faso)                Fo be song
Dagbani (Ghana)                              Naatuma
Dakelh (Canada)                              Hadih
Dakota (USA, Canada) [by male]               Hau
Dakota (USA, Canada) [by female]             Han
Dakota (USA, Canada) [to a friend by male]   Hau koda
[Damara, see Nama]
Dani (Indonesia, New Guinea)[man to a man]   Nayak
Dani (Indonesia, New Guinea)[man to sev.men] Nayak lak
Dani (Indonesia, New Guinea)[by/to a woman]  La'uk
Dani (Indonesia, New Guinea)[by/to women]    La'uk nya
Dani (Indonesia, New Guinea)                 Halao
Dani (Indonesia, New Guinea)                 Halabok nak
Dani (Indonesia, New Guinea)                 Halabasi nak
Dani (Indoensia, New Guinea)[man to man]     Hagul nak    
Dani (Indonesia, New Guinea)[woman to woman] Heget nak  
Danish (Denmark, Greenland)                  God dag
Danish (Denmark, Greenland)                  Hallo
Danish (Denmark, Greenland) [informal]       Hejsa
Danish (Denmark, Greenland) [informal]       Hej
Danish (Denmark, Greenland) [informal]       Davs
Danish (Jutland)                             Mojn
Dari (Afghanistan)                           Chotor asty
Dawan (Indonesia) [where are you going?]     Noe me?
Dawan (Indonesia) [ans: I'm going to...]     Au nao no...
Dayak [Land Dayak] (Indonesia)               Elsalam
Dayak [Iban] (Indonesia)                     Elsalaam
[Delaware, see Lenape]
Deg Xinag (Alaska)                           Ade'
[Deutsch, see German]
Dhivehi (Maldives)                           Assalaam u alaykum
Dhivehi (Maldives)                           Us-salaam alaikum
Dhivehi (Maldives)                           Assalam aleikum
Dhivehi (Maldives) [answer]                  Aleikum assalam
Dhivehi (Maldives) [informal]                Kihineh
[Didiu, see Cochimí]
[Diegueño, see Kumeyaay]
Dinka (Sudan)                                Ci yi bak
Diola (Senegal)                              Kasumai
Diola (Senegal)                              Kasumaò
Diola (Senegal) [reply]                      Kasumi kepp
Diola (Senegal)                              Aa
[Dioula, see Dyula]
Djabugay (Queensland Australia)              Djirri-nyurra
Douala (Cameroon)                            Obusi
Drehu (New Caledonia)                        Bozo
Drehu (New Caledonia)                        Bozu
Drehu (New Caledonia)                        Talofa
Dumna Yokuts (San Joaquin River Calif.USA)   Hawaan
Dusun (Sabah Malaysia)                       Okuro-kuro noh?
Dutch (Netherlands, Belgium)                 Hallo
Dutch (Netherlands, Belgium)                 Hoi
Dutch (Netherlands, Belgium)                 Dag
Dutch (Netherlands)                          Morgen
Dutch (Netherlands)                          Môge
Dutch (Netherlands)                          Goedendag
Dutch (Netherlands) [in spoken language]     Goeiedag
Dutch (Netherlands) [rarely used]            Hai
Dutch (Belgium) [informal by youth]          Helaba
Dutch (Belgium) [informal by youth]          Yoe
Dutch (Belgium) [informal by youth]          Hiya
[Dyerma, see Zarma]
Dyirbal (NE Queensland Australia)            Nginda wunydjangum
Dyirbal (NE Queensland Australia)            Nginda bayi wunydjangum?
Dyribal (NE Queensland Australia)            Nginda 
Dyula (Burkina Faso, Côte d'Ivoire, Mali)    Dansi
Dyula (Cote d'Ivoire) [reply by men]         Nba
Dyula (Cote d'Ivoire) [reply by woman]       Ns´
Dyula (Burkina Faso)                         I dansi
Dyula (Burkina Faso) [reply by men]          Am baa
Dyula (Burkina Faso) [reply by women]        Am séé
Dyula (Cote d'Ivoire) [entering house]       Koko
Dyula (Cote d'Ivoire) [to person working]    I ni baara
Dzongkha (Bhutan)                            Kuzu zangpo
Dzongkha (Bhutan)                            Kuzu zangpo la
Dzongkha (Bhutan)                            Yala
[Dzhudezmo, see Ladino]

Edo (Nigeria)                                Kóyo
Edo (Nigeria) [to a person at home]          Ób'ówa
Edo (Nigeria) [to a person at work]          Ób'ínwìnà
Efik (Africa)                                Idem fo
Egyptian (ancient Egypt)                     Iiti
Egyptian (ancient Egypt)                     Iiti em hotep
Egyptian (ancient Egypt)[lit. in peace]      Em hotep
Egyptian (ancient Egypt)[in great peace]     Em hotep nefer
Egyptian (ancient Egypt)[very great peace]   Em hotep nefer weret
Egyptian (ancient Egypt)[plural]             Yii em hotep
Egyptian (ancient Egypt)[informal]           Yeh
Egyptian (ancient Egypt) [to a man]          Aw ibek
Egyptian (ancient Egypt) [to a woman]        Aw ibetj
Ejagham (Cameroon, Nigeria)                  Nkuba
Ekegusii (Kenya) [to one person]             Imbuya ore?
Ekegusii (Kenya) [to several people]         Imbuya more?
Ekegusii (Kenya) [answer by one person]      Imbuya ande
Ekegusii (Kenya) [answer by several people]  Imbuya tore
Enga (Papua New Guinea)                      Kotáka
English (America, Australia, UK)             Hello
English (America, UK) [formal]               Good day
English (America) [informal]                 Hi 
English (Australia)                          G'day
English (Australia)                          Hiya
English (New Zealand)                        Gidday
English (Southern USA) [to more than one]    Hi y'all
English [Strine dialect] (Australia)         Hay gaan
English [Strine dialect] (Australia)         Hezza gaan
English [Texan dialect] (Texas USA)          Howdy
English [New Oreleans dialect](Lousiana USA) Where ya'at
English [Middle English] (old England)       Gode dai
English [Middle English] (old England)       Gode dei
English [Old English] (old Britain)          Ic grete þe
Eora (Australia)                             Boodyeri kamuru
Erzya (Russia)                               Shumbrat
[Eskimo, see Alutiiq, Inuktitut, Iñupiaq, Kalaallisut and Yup'ik]
Esperanto (international use)                Saluton
Esselen (Big Sur California USA)             Saleki asatsa
Estonian (Estonia)                           Tervist
Estonian (Estonia)                           Tere
Estonian (Estonia)                           Tڑau
Estonian (Estonia) [to a person working]     Jõudu
Estonian (Estonia) [to a person working]     Tere jõudu
Estonian (Estonia) [to a person working]     Jõudu tööle
Estonian (Estonia) [reply when working]      Tarvis
Estonian [Old Estonian] (old Estonia)        Terveh
Eton (Cameroon)                              Më të wa kon
Eton (Cameroon)                              Më të wa kone
Eton (Cameroon) [to other side of street]    Më të wa kone wale
Eton (Cameroon) [reply]                      Kiri mbang
[Euskara, see Basque]
Even (Russia)                                Torova
Éwé (Ghana, Togo)                            Nilyenia
Éwé (Ghana, Togo) [response]                 Mile
Éwé (Ghana, Togo)                            Wayzo
Éwé (Ghana, Togo)                            Fien
Éwé (Ghana, Togo) [to a person working]      Ayekoo
Éwé (Ghana, Togo) [to a group working]       Aanyekoo
Ewondo (Cameroon)                            Mbebekiri
Ewondo (Cameroon)                            Mbembé kidi

Fang (Gabon, Equatorial Guinea)              Mbôlo
Fang (Gabon, Equatorial Guinea) [to one]     M'bole
Fang (Gabon, Equatorial Guinea) [to more]    M'bolani
Fante (Ghana, Burkina Faso)                  Daa daa oo
Fante (Ghana, Burkina Faso)                  Modofo
Faroese (Faroe Islands)                      Hallo
Faroese (Faroe Islands) [informal]           Hey
Faroese (Faroe Islands) [when surprised]     Píka sjey
Farsi (Iran, Afghanistan, Pakistan)          Salaam
Farsi (Iran, Afghanistan, Pakistan)          Sa'lam
Farsi (Iran, Afghanistan, Pakistan)          Khush amadeed
Fijian (Fiji)                                Bula
Fijian (Fiji)                                Ni sa bula
Fijian (Fiji)                                Bula vi naka
Fijian (Fiji)                                Ni sa bula vi naka
Fijian (Fiji) [to two people]                Drau bula
Fijian (Fiji) [to a group]                   Dou bula
Fijian (Fiij) [to group, stranger, superior] Ni bula
Fijian (Fiji) [reply]                        Io
Fijian (Fiji) [reply - respectful]           Ia
[Filipino, see Tagalog]
Finnish (Finland)                            Päivää
Finnish (Finland)                            Terve
Finnish (Finland) [informal, common]         Moi
Finnish (Finland) [informal, common]         Hei
Finnish (Finland) [informal]                 Moikka
Finnish (Finland) [formal]                   Hyvää päivää
[Flemish, see Dutch (Belgium)]
Fon (Benin, Togo)                            Kudeu
Fon (Benin, Togo) [reply]                    Oku
Fon (Benin, Togo)                            A fon a
Fon (Benin, Togo)                            A do gangi a?
Fon (Benin, Togo) [reply]                    Een, un do gangi
Fon (Benin, Togo)                            A do yi yi we a?
Fon (Benin, Togo) [reply]                    Een, un do gangi
Fon (Benin, Togo)                            A do dagbe a?
Fon (Benin, Togo) [reply]                    Een, un do dagbe
Fon (Benin, Togo)                            A do fine a?
Fon (Benin, Togo) [reply]                    Een, un do fi
Fon (Benin, Togo)                            A de u wa?
Fon (Benin, Togo) [reply]                    Een, un de u
Fon (Benin, Togo) [after long absense]       Azan yi aton
Fon (Benin, Togo) [reply]                    Dokpo je ji
Fon (Benin, Togo) [to a person working]      Kudazo
Fon-Gbe (Benin)                              Kuabo
Fore (Papua New Guinea)                      Kagíé
Fore (Papua New Guinea)                      Kwarìgíné
French (Europe, Africa, Canada)              Bonjour
French (Europe, Africa, Canada)              Salut
Frisian [Westerlauwer] (Netherlands)         Goeie
Frisian [Westerlauwer] (Netherlands)         Goedei
Frisian (Schleswig-Holstein Germany)         God dai
Friulian (northern Italy)                    Bundì
[Fuchou, see Min Dong]
Fulani (West Africa) [to one person]         No ngoola daa
Fulani (West Africa) [to several people]     No ngoola dong
Fulani (West Africa)                         No wayi
Fulani (West Africa)                         A jaaraama
Fulani (West Africa)                         Tanaala
Fulani (West Africa)                         Sadu
Fulani (West Africa)                         Ngnalène é diam
[Furlan, see Friulian]
Futuna (Wallis and Futuna)                   Malo le kataki
Futuna Aniwa (Vanuatu)                       Jinisa
Futuna Aniwa (Vanuatu) [to two people]       Rinisa
Futuna Aniwa (Vanuatu) [to three people]     Jikanisa
Futuna Aniwa (Vanuatu) [to three people]     Jikanesa
Futuna Aniwa (Vanuatu) [to three people]     Jikanesa kokautau
Futuna Aniwa (Vanuatu) [to more than three]  Niganisa
Fuuta Jalon (Guinea)                         Toolii

Ga (Ghana)                                   Mingabu
Ga (Ghana)                                   Odze ku
[Gabrieleño, see Tongva]
[Gaelic, see Irish Gaeilge and Scottish Gaelic]
Gagauz (southern Moldova)                    Gün aydin
Gagauz (southern Moldova) [informal]         Selam
Galician (Spain)                             Hola
[Galla, see Oromo]
Gallo (France)                               Comant q'c'est?
Ganai (Australia)                            Wunman njinde
Gammon (Ireland)                             Buri talosk
Ganu (Malaysia)                              Guana mu lenin sihak dok
Garífuna (Guatemala)                         Buíti bináfi
Garo (India, Bangladesh)                     Sa lam
Gascon (France)                              Salut
Gbhanda (Liberia)                            Yanela
Gbhanda (Liberia)                            Okonia
Ge'ez (Ethiopia)                             Sälam läki
Georgian (Georgia)                           Gamardjobat
Georgian (Georgia)                           Gamardjobah
Georgian (Georgia) [informal reply]          Gagimarjos
German (Central Europe)                      Guten Tag   
German (Central Europe)                      Hallo
German (Central Europe) [informal]           Grüß dich
German (Central Europe) [informal]           Tag
German (Austria, Switzerland, Liechtenstein) Hoi
German (Austria, Bavaria, Wurttemburg)       Grüß Gott
German (Vienna Austria) [in spoken language] Griass God
German (Vienna Austria) [in spoken language] Seavas
German (Bavarian Alps) [in spoken language]  Griass di
German (Bavarian Alps) [in spoken language]  Griass enk
German (Bavarian Alps)                       Hallo
German (Southern Bavaria)                    Servus
German (Bairische)                           Hä
German (Bairische)                           Hää
German (Bairische)                           Griàßdigood
German (Bairische)                           Griàßdi nachà
German (Northern Germany)                    Moin
German (Northern Germany)                    Moin moin
German (Basel Switzerland) [polite]          Griezi   
German (Bern Switzerland) [spoken]           Grü-essech
German (Bern Switzerland) [spoken]           Grü-esdi
German (Chur Switzerland) [polite form]      Grazi
German (Chur Switzerland) [polite form]      Gruiazi
German (Chur Switzerland) [familiar form]    Ciao
German (Schaffhausen Switzerland) [spoken]   Grüazi
German [Süd-Tirol/South Tyrol] (Italy)       Ers Gott
German [Hessisch] (Germany)                  Guude
German [Südhessisch] (Germany)               Ei guude wie
German [Südhessisch] (Germany)               Moin
German (Zurich Switzerland) [polite]         Grüezi
German (Zurich Switzerland) [polite]         Grueziwohl
German (Zurich Switzerland)                  Salutti
German (Zurich Switzerland) [familiar]       Hoi 
German (Zurich Switzerland) [familiar]       Salü
German (Zurich Switzerland) [familiar]       Tschau
German (Zurich Switzerland) [spoken]         Gu-ëte Tag
German (Zurich Switzerland) [spoken]         Gu-etä Tag
German (Zurich Switzerland) [by school kids] Hoa
German (Zurich Swizterland) [by school kids] Ha
German (Zurich Switzerland) [old fashioned]  Tag wohl
German (Saarland) [in spoken language]       Un
[Gikuyu, see Kikuyu]
Giryama (Africa)                             Zhoyo
Giryama (Kenya)                              Dzasindadze
Gitonga (Mozambique)                         Wa bonwa
Gong (Thailand)                              Nàwng a náwng kàwwê?
Gong (Thailand)                              A náwng kàwwê?
Gong (Thailand) [answer by a visitor]        Ngá kawíng di-o
Gong (Thailand) [answer by a visitor]        Kawíng di-o
Greek (Greece, Cyprus)                       Geia sou
Greek (Greece, Cyprus)                       Geia sas
Greek (Greece, Cyprus)                       Geia
Guaja (Brazil)                               Zeng
[Guajajára, see Tembé Tenetéhar] 
Guajibo (Colombia, Venezuela)                Icá
Guanche (Canary Islands)                     Tamaragua
Guarani (Paraguay)                           Maitei
Guarani (Paraguay)                           Maiteípa
Guarani (Paraguay)                           Mba'éichapa
Gujarati (India)                             Kem cho
Gulmancema (Burkina Faso)                    Din tè
Gulmancema (Burkina Faso) [answer]           Lafia
Gulmancema (Burkina Faso) [answer]           Lafia dè
Gumatj (Australia) [to one person]           Nhamirri nhe?
Gumatj (Australia) [to two people]           Nhamirri manda?
Gumatj (Australia) [to several people]       Nhamirri walala?
Gumatj (Australia) [answer]                  Manymak
Gumatj (Australia) [answer]                  Manymak bay'
Gumatj (Australia) [answer]                  Latju
Gunggari (Australia)                         Gnunha yinda murdi
Gurenne (Northern Ghana) [by working]        Tumatuma
Gurung (Nepal)                               Namaste
Gurung (Nepal)                               Bindi mu
Guugu Yimithirr (Australia)                  Ngauthaan-thirr, gadiiwawu-wi
Gwich'in (Alaska, Canada)                    Nenànkäk nätäydëk häjit shò trì'nlay
Gwich'in (Alaska)                            Neenjit dôonch'yáa
[Gypsy, see Romani]

Haida (Queen Elizabeth Island Canada)        Kii-te-daas a
Haisla (Canada)                              Yowtz
Hakka (China, Malaysia)                      Zao sin
[Hal-Pulaar, see Fulani]
Hän (Alaska)                                 Nahhwanànkak nahokhwadál geenjit shòn tr'iinlii
Harari (Ethiopia)                            Aman 
Hassaniya (Mauritania)                       Aw'walikum 
Hassaniya (Mauritania) [evening]             Masa elher
Hassaniya (Mauritania)                       Ehlen
Hausa (West Africa)                          Sànnu
Hausa (West Africa) [plural]                 Sànnunku
Hausa (West Africa) [response]               Yâuwa sànnu
Hausa (West Africa) [response]               Yâuwa
Hausa (West Africa) [response]               Sànnu kàadai
Hausa (West Africa) [to superior; man]       Rânkà yà dade
Hausa (West Africa) [to superior; woman]     Rânkì yà dade
Hausa (West Africa) [by Muslims]             Sàlamù àlaikùn
Hawaiian (Hawaii)                            Aloha
Hawaiian (Hawaii)                            Aloha mai
Hawaiian (Hawaii)                            Welina
Hawaiian (Hawaii)                            Welina mai
[Haya, see Kihaya]
Hebrew (Israel) [formal]                     Shalom
Hebrew (Israel) [informal]                   Ma nishma
Hebrew (Israel) [informal]                   Hi
Hebrew (Israel) [to male]                    Ma shlomcha
Hebrew (Israel) [to female]                  Ma shlomech
Hebrew (Israel) [slang by young people]      Alan
[Hehe, see Kihehe]
Heiltsuk (Canada)                            Yowtz
[Hellenic, see Greek]
Herero (Namibia)                             Koree
Herero (Namibia) [informal]                  Mosha vi yong, peli
Hidatsa (United States)                      Dosha
Hindi (India, East Asia)                     Namasté
Hindi (India, East Asia)                     Namaskaar
Hindi (India, East Asia)                     Namashkar
Hindi (India, East Asia)                     Kaise hain

*​

*يتبع...*​


----------



## ارووجة (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية*

Hindustani (Surinam)                         Raz ba-aish
Hiri Motu (Papua New Guinea) [morning]       Dada namona
Hiri Motu (Papua New Guinea) [afternoon]     Handorai namona
Hiri Motu (Papua New Guinea) [afternoon]     Andorai namona
Hittite (Anatolia, Syria)                    Ashshuli
Hmong Daw (China, Laos, Thailand)            Nyob zoo
Hmong Daw (China, Laos, Thai.) [to arriving] Tuaj los
Hmong Daw (China, Laos, Thai.) [to arriving] Koj tuaj los
Hmong Du (Vietnam)                           Ti nâu
Hmong Du (Vietnam)                           Caó cu
Hmong Njua (China, Laos, Thailand)           Nyob zoo
Hmong Njua (China, Laos, Thailand)           Nyob zoo tsis zoo
Hmong Njua (China, Laos, Thailand)           Zoo hwv lauv
Hmong Njua (Northern Thailand) [at a house]  Nyob tsev tsis nyob ua?
Hmong Njua (Northern Thailand) [answer]      Nyob ua
[Hmoob Dawb (White Hmong), see Hmong Daw]
[Hmoob Dub (Black Hmong), see Hmong Du]
[Hmoob Ntsuab (Green Hmong), see Hmong Njua]
Hñähñu (Mexico)                              Haxajua
Hñähñu (Mexico)                              Tehats'i
Hñähñu (Mexico)                              Hats'i
Hocak Wazijaci (Wisconsin & Nebraska USA)    Haho
[Hokkien, see Min Nam]
Hopi (Southwestern USA)                      Um waynuma?
Hopi (Southwestern USA) [answer]             Owí, nu' waynuma
Hopi (Southwestern USA)                      Um pitu?
Hopi (Southwestern USA) [answer]             Owí
Hopi (Southwestern USA) [entering a kiva]    Ha'u
Hopi (Southwestern USA) [to call attention]  Hai
Huaorani (Ecuador)                           I ay
Huaorani (Ecuador)                           Waponi
Huasteco (San Luis Potosí Mexico) [morning]  Tahk'ane:nek
Huasteco (Mexico) [afternoon]                Waklane:nek
Huasteco (Mexico) [night]                    Thamk'une:nek
Huichol (Nayarit and Jalisco Mexico)         Ke áku
Hungarian (Hungary)                          Jó napot
Hungarian (Hungary)                          Jó napot kívánok
Hungarian (Hungary) [informal, to one]       Szervusz
Hungarian (Hungary) [informal, to several]   Szervusztok
Hungarian (Hungary) [informal, to one]       Szia
Hungarian (Hungary) [informal, to several]   Sziasztok
Hungarian (Hungary) [informal]               Üdv
Hupa (North America)                         He:yung
Huron (Quebec Canada, Oklahoma USA)          Tu ough qua no u

[Ibo, see Igbo]
Icelandic (Iceland)                          Góðan daginn
Icelandic (Iceland)                          Halló
Icelandic (Iceland) [to a man]               Komdu sæll
Icelandic (Iceland) [to a woman]             Komdu sæl
Icelandic (Iceland) [to many people]         Komið þið sæl
Icelandic (Iceland) [to a man]               Sæll
Icelandic (Iceland) [to a woman]             Sæl
Icelandic (Iceland) [to a man]               Blessaður
Icelandic (Iceland) [to a woman]             Blessuð
Icetot (Uganda) [to one person]              Iyida
Icetot (Uganda) [to several people]          Iyita
Ido (international use)                      Bona jorno
Ido (international use) [afternoon]          Bona posdimezo
Igbo (Nigeria)                               Ibaulachi
Igbo (Nigeria)                               Ezigbo ubosi
Igbo (Nigeria)                               Ubosi oma
Igbo (Nigeria)                               Ndeèwo
Igbo (Nigeria)                               Kedu
Igbo (Nigeria)                               Kelou
Ijo (Africa)                                 To baroa
[Ik, see Icetot]
[Ikiribati, see Kiribati]
Ilokano (Philippines) [morning]              Naimbag nga bigat
Ilokano (Philippines) [morning, formal]      Naimbag a bigatyo
Ilokano (Philippines) [morning, informal]    Naimbag a bigatmo
Ilokano (Philippines) [at noon]              Naimbag nga aldaw
Ilokano (Philippines) [noon, formal]         Naimbag ñga aldawyo
Ilokano (Philippines) [noon, informal]       Naimbag ñga aldawmo
Ilokano (Philippines) [afternoon]            Naimbag nga malem
Ilokano (Philippines) [afternoon, formal]    Naimbag a malemyo
Ilokano (Philippines) [afternoon informal]   Naimbag a malemmo
Ilokano (Philippines) [evening]              Naimbag nga rabii
Ilonggo (Philippines)                        Maayo
Ilonggo (Philippines)                        Maayo nga adlaw
Ilonggo (Philippines)                        Halo
Indonesian (Indonesia, Surinam)              Selamat
Indonesian (Indonesia, Surinam)              Selamat siang
Indonesian (Indonesia, Surinam)              Salam
Indonesian (Indonesia, Surinam)              Apa kabar
Indonesian (Indonesia, Surinam)              Menyapa
Indonesian (Indonesia, Surinam)              Hai
[Ingalik, see Deg Xinag]
Ingush (Russia)                              Salam
Ingush (Russia)                              Da dika xalda hwa
Ingush (Russia) [answer to above]            Hwa 'a xalda da dika
Ingush (Russia) [to two or more people]      Da dika xalda shyn
Ingush (Russia) [by man to another man]      Wassalaam walejkum
Ingush (Russia) [answer to above]            Hwa 'a xajla sejra dika
Innu (Canada)                                Kwe kwe
Innu (Canada)                                Waachiyaa
Interlingua (constructed)                    Salute
Interlingua (constructed)                    Bon die
Interlingua (constructed)                    Bon jorno
[Inuit, see Inuktitut, Iñupiaq and Kalaallisut]
[Inuktitut (Alaska), see Iñupiaq]
Inuktitut (Canada)                           Asujutidli
Inuktitut (Canada)                           Asujutilli
Inuktitut (Nunavik South Baffin Canada)      Ainngai
Inuktitut (Nunavik South Baffin Canada)      Ai
Inuktitut (Arctic) [to one person]           Aksunai
Inuktitut (Arctic) [to two people]           Aksutik
Inuktitut (Canada)                           Ûmâ
Iñupiaq (Alaska)                             Kiana
[Inuttut, see Inuktitut and Kalaallisut]
Ioway (North America) [by a man]             Aho
Ioway (North America) [by a woman]           Aha 
Ipili (Papua New Guinea)                     Ani pele amene
Irish Gaeilge (Ireland)                      Dia dhuit
Irish Gaeilge (Ireland)                      Dia is Muire dhuit
Irish Gaeilge (Ireland)                      Go mbeannaí Dia duit
Irish Gaeilge (Ireland)                      Go mbeannaí Dia is Muire duit
Ishkashmi (Tajikistan)                       As-salam alaíkum
Ishkashmi (Tajikistan) [reply]               Alaíkum as-salam
[IsiXhosa, see Xhosa]
Italian (Cent. Europe, E Africa)             Buon giorno
Italian (Cent. Europe, E Africa)[familiar]   Salve
Italian (Cent. Europe, E Africa)[familiar]   Ciao
Itbayaten (Batanes Philippines)              Kapian ka pa nu Dios aschapanderak
Itzá (Guatemala)                             Te'yoos
[Iu Mien, see Mien]
Ivasayen (Batanes Philippines)               Capian ka pa nu Dios si chamavucjas
[Ivrit, see Hebrew]
Ixcateco (Mexico)                            Tami
Ixil (Quiché Department Guatemala) [to man]  Cha'lax pap
Ixil (Quiché Department Guatemala)[to woman] Cha'lax nan

Jacalteco (Guatemala, Mexico) [to man]       C'ul mama'
Jacalteco (Guatemala, Mexico) [to woman]     C'ul miay
Japanese (Japan)                             Konnichi wa
Japanese [Kansai Ben] (Osaka Japan)          Maido
Japanese [Kansai Ben] (Osaka Japan)          Maido ookini
Japanese [Kansai Ben] (Osaka Japan)          Mokarimakka
Japanese [Kansai Ben] (Osaka Japan) [answer] Bochi bochi denna
Japanese [Tohoku Ben] (Northeast Japan)      Ohayo-sama
Japanese [Tohoku Ben] (Northeast Japan)      Konnyeje wa
[Jatvingian, see Sûdovian]
Javanese (Indonesia)                         Selamat
Javanese (Indonesia)                         Halo
Jelai (Malaysia)                             Tabek
Jèrriais (Jersey)                            Bouonjour
[Jirrbal, see Dyirbal]
Jiwarli (Australia) [to a friend]            Ya jalikurtijuyi
Jiwarli (Australia) [lit. 'come here']       Yanamarni nhurra
Jiwarli (Australia) [to call attention]      Ya 
[Juaneño, see Acjachemem]
[Judeo-Espanyol, see Ladino]
[Jula, see Dyula]
Jutlandish (Denmark)                         Daw-daw

Kabardian (Russia) ['let your day be good']  Fi maho fuwa
Kabyle (Algeria)                             Azul
Kabyle (Algeria)                             Salam alik
Kabuverdianu (Cape Verde)                    Bon dia
Kabuverdianu (Cape Verde)                    Ola
Kachchi (Uganda)                             Keayom
Kadazan (Sabah Malaysia)                     Ingkuo koh?
Kalaallisut (Greenland)                      Aluu
Kalaallisut (Greenland)                      Haluu
Kalaallisut (Greenland)                      Kutaa
Kalaallisut (Greenland)                      Unuugujoq
Kalaallisut (Greenland)                      Aluukkut
Kalaallisut (Greenland)                      Haluukkut
Kala Kawaw Ya (Queensland Australia)[to 1]   Ngi midh?
Kala Kawaw Ya (Queensland Australia)[to 2]   Ngipel midh?
Kala Kawaw Ya (Queensland Australia)[to 3+]  Ngitha midh?
Kala Kawaw Ya (Queensland Australia)[answer] Balabayginga
Kala Lagaw Ya (Australia)                    Sew ngapa
Kalanga (Botswana, Zimbabwe)                 Dhùmílánì
Kalasha (India)                              Ishpada
Kalenjin (Kenya)                             Subaa
Kalenjin (Kenya)                             Chamge
Kalenjin (Kenya)                             Chamuge
Kalenjin (Kenya) [to a close friend]         Chamge mising
Kalmyk (Russia)                              Mendvt
Kalmyk (Russia) [informal]                   Mend
Kalmyk (Russia)                              Halun mend
Kamchadal (Kamchatka Russia)                 Torova
[Kammu, see Khmu]
Kamviri (South Asia) [to a man]              Li'o
Kamviri (South Asia) [to a woman]            L'e
Kamviri (South Asia) [response]              V'ou
Kamviri (South Asia) [response]              Kâ'i
Kangbe (West Africa) [morning]               E nee somah
Kangbe (West Africa) [noon]                  E nee teleh
Kangbe (West Africa) [afternoon]             E nea woorah
Kangbe (West Africa) [evening]               E nea sooh
Kanienkehaka (Ont. & Quebec Canada, NY USA)  Kwe
Kanienkehaka (Ont. & Quebec Canada, NY USA)  Kwe kwe
Kanienkehaka (Ont. & Quebec Canada, NY USA)  She:kon
Kanienkehaka (Ont. & Quebec Canada, NY USA)  Se:koh
Kanienkehaka (Ont. & Quebec Canada, NY USA)  Wa'tkwanowera:ton
Kanjobal (San Pedro Soloma Guatemala)        Janik'
Kankanaey (Philip.) [to p.entering village]  Nagapuam
Kankanaey (Philip.) [to p. leaving village]  Umayam  
Kannada (India)                              Namaskaara
Kannada (India)                              Hege iddi ra
Kannada (India) [informal]                   Hege iddi ya
Kanuri (Nigeria, Niger)                      Ushé-ushé
Kapampangan (Philippines) [morning]          Mayap ayabak
Kapingamarangi (Pacific Islands)             Malia goe
Karachay (Turkey)                            Selam
Karachay (Turkey)                            Selamlar
Karachay (Turkey)                            Isenlikler
Karachay (Turkey)                            Salamun aleykum
Karachay (Turkey)                            Esselamun aleykum
Karaim (Lithuania, Ukraine)                  Kiun jachڑy
Karakalpak (Central Asia)                    Assalomu alaikum
Karakalpak (Central Asia) [answer]           Valaikum assalom
Karelian (Finland, Russia)                   Terveh
Karelian (Finland, Russia)                   Terveh teile
Karelian (Finland, Russia)                   Hüvä päivä
Karen (Myanmar)                              Mu eri
Karen [Pa'o] (Myanmar)                       Na aw hsaw ha?
Karen [Pho] (Myanmar)                        Ná à hsà hà?
Karen [Pho] (Myanmar)                        Mwéh
Karen [Sgaw] (Myanmar)                       Ná ô hsû há?
Karen [Sgaw] (Myanmar) [answer]              Mè
Karen [Sgaw] (Myanmar)                       Madee leh?
Karitiana (Brazil) [morning]                 Goy'hap
Karitiana (Brazil) [afternoon]               Goy'mõyn
[Kartuli, see Georgian]
Kasem (Ghana, Burkina Faso) [morning]        De N zezenga
Kasem (Ghana, Burkina Faso) [morning]        De N de zezenga
Kashmiri (India, Pakistan)                   Salam
Kasigau (Kenya) [have you woken up well?]    Wawuka?
Kasigau (Kenya) [I have woken up well]       Nawuka
[Katchi, see Kachchi]
Kâte (Papua New Guinea)                      Mu zheri dâng
Kaurareg (Australia) [to one person]         Ni midhikidh
Kaurareg (Australia) [to two people]         Nipel midhikidh?
Kaurareg (Australia) [to three or more]      Nitha midhikidh?
Kaurna (Southern Australia)                  Na marni
Kaurna (Soutnern Australia)                  Marni
Kavango (Namibia)                            Osinima osiri ngeipi
Kazakh (Kazakstan, Central Asia, China)      Salam
Kazakh (Kazakstan, Central Asia, China)      Asalamu alaykim
Kazakh (Kazakstan, Central Asia, China)      Salamatsyz ba
Kazakh (Kazakstan, Central Asia, China)      Khayrly kün
Kazakh (Kazakstan, C. Asia, China)[informal] Selem
Kebu (Congo, Uganda)                         Ngoni
Kekchí (Guatemala) [to elder man]            Ch'owa'
Kekchí (Guatemala) [to elder woman]          Ch'ona'
Kekchí (Guatemala)                           Wan b'i
Kekchí (Guatemala) [answer]                  Us, b'i
Keres (Southwestern United States)           Guwaadzi sai hauba
Keres (Cochiti New Mexico USA)               Kuweasti hopa
[Kernewek, see Cornish]
Khakas (Russia)                              Izen
Khakas (Russia)                              Izenner
Khakas (Russia)                              Mangat qun
Khanty (Russia)                              Wus'a
Khanty (Russia)                              Uusia
Khmer (Cambodia)                             Sok sabai jie te
Khmer (Cambodia)                             Suor sdei
Khmer (Cambodia)                             Choum reap suor
Khmer (Cambodia) [to man]                    Choum reap suor look
Khmer (Cambodia) [to woman]                  Choum reap suor look srey
Khmu (Laos)                                  Sabailuh
=Khomani (South Africa)                      !hoi ca
Kibudu (Congo-Kinshasha)                     Salamu
Kichagga (Tanzania)                          Kufyenda
Kichagga [Kibosho] (Tanzania)                Shimboni
Kichagga [Kimashami] (Tanzania)              Nesindisa
Kichori (Africa)                             Kopang'o
Kickapoo (United States, Mexico)             Ho
Kiga (Africa) [morning]                      Oraire gye
Kiga (Africa) [afternoon and evening]        Osiibire gye
Kiga (Africa) [night]                        Oraare gye
Kiga (Africa) [by children]                  Mbahe
Kiga (Africa) [by children]                  Mbahi
Kiganda (Uganda) [peace]                     Mirembe
Kiganda (Uganda) [what's the news]           Mawulire ki?
Kiganda (Uganda) [answer: none]              Tetugalaba
Kigogo (central Tanzania)                    Mbukwenyi
Kigogo (central Tanzania) [reply]            Mbukwa
Kihaya (Africa)                              Wasbotaige
Kihehe (Africa)                              Kamwene
Kihema (Congo-Kinshasha)                     Mirembe
Kikongo (Congo, Angola)                      Mbote
Kikongo (Congo, Angola)                      Kiambote
Kikongo (Congo, Angola) [to man]             Kiambote tata
Kikongo (Congo, Angola) [to woman]           Kiambote mama
Kikongo (Congo, Angola) [to one person]      Kiambote kiaku
Kikongo (Congo, Angola) [to several people]  Kiambote kieno
Kikongo (Cuba)                               Malembe mpolo
Kikongo (Cuba)                               Malembe yayé
Kikongo (Cuba)                               Malombo
Kikongo (Cuba)                               Mambote
Kikongo (Cuba)                               Matoko lukaya
Kikongo (Cuba)                               Tukaise nguei
[Kikongo Ya Leta, see Kituba]
Kikuyu (Kenya)                               Natya
Kikuyu (Kenya)                               Ni kwega
Kikuyu (Kenya) [to one person]               Wemwega
Kikuyu (Kenya) [to more than one person]     Muriega
Kiluba (Congo)                               Ke mwinya
Kimakonde (Tanzania)                         Uchidachi
Kimakonde (Tanzania)                         Habari na yelo
Kimanda (Tanzania)                           Monili
Kimbolo (Africa)                             Saita
Kimbundu (Africa)                            Kiambote
Kimbundu (Africa)                            Twatondela
Kimeru (Kenya)                               Uri umwiiga
Kinuguja (Africa)                            Che che
Kinyakyusa (Tanzania)                        Ogonile
Kinyamwezi (Tanzania)                        Mwaadela
Kinyamwezi (Tanzania)                        Haa
Kinyaramba (Tanzania)                        Wiliani
Kinyarwanda (Rwanda) [not seen in sev. days] Muraho
Kinyarwanda (Rwanda) [morning,seen recently] Mwaramutse
Kinyarwanda (Rwanda) [afternoon, seen rec.]  Mwiriwe
Kinyaturu (Tanzania)                         Amocha
Kiowa (USA)                                  Kui-gwu
Kiowa (USA)                                  Day-own-day aim been
Kipchak (Russia)                             Nä tabish bar?
Kipchak (Russia) [answer]                    Tabish yok
Kipchak (Russia) [answer]                    Tabish yoghila
Kipemba (Africa)                             Kibesa
Kipsigis (Kenya)                             Chamegei
Kipsigis (Uganda)                            Chamage
Kirghiz (Kyrgyzstan)                         Salamat sizbe
Kirghiz (Kyrgyzstan) [formal]                Kandisiz
Kirghiz (Kyrgyzstan) [informal]              Kandaisen
Kirghiz (Kyrgyzstan) [casual, by youth]      Kandai
Kirghiz (Kyrgyzstan)                         Salam aleykum
Kirghiz (Kyrgyzstan)                         Salam
Kiribati (Kiribati Pacific Islands)          Mauri
Kiribati (Kiribati Pacific Islands)[singul.] Kona mauri 
Kiribati (Kiribati Pacific Islands)[plural]  Kam na mauri
Kirundi (Burundi)                            Bwakeye
Kirundi (Burundi)                            Bwa
Kirundi (Burundi)                            N'amahoro
Kirundi (Burundi) [morning, seen recently]   Mwaramutse
Kirundi (Burundi) [afternoon, seen recently] Miriwe
Kirundi (Burundi) [informal]                 Jakeye
Kirundi (Burundi) [lit. may you have herds]  Amashyo
Kirundi (Burundi) [answer]                   Amashongore
Kisanga (South Congo-Kinshasa) [morning]     Mwalangikai
Kisanga (South Congo-Kinshasa) [afternoon]   Twaimunai
Kisanga (South Congo-Kinshasa) [evening]     Kyunguloi
Kisanga (South Congo-Kinshasa) [answer]      Eyo mwane
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [to man]        Habari, bwana
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [to woman]      Habari, bibi
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [to elder man]  Habari, mzee
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [to elder wom.] Habari, mama
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [answer]        Nzuri
Kiswahili (Kenya) [answer]                   Mzuri
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [to man]        Hujambo, bwana
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [to woman]      Hujambo, bibi
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [to elder man]  Hujambo, mzee
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [to elder wom.] Hujambo, mama
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [ans. to 1 man] Sijambo, bwana
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [answer to men] Sijambo, mabwana
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [ans. to woman] Sijambo, bibi
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [ans. to women] Sijambo, mabibi
Kiswahili (SE Africa) [answer to elder man]  Sijambo, mzee
Kiswahili (SE Africa) [ans. to elder woman]  Sijambo, mama
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [to men-plural] Hamjambo, mabwana
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [to women-pl.]  Hamjambo, mabibi
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [ans to 1 man]  Hatujambo, bwana
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [ans to men-pl] Hatujambo, mabwana
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [ans to woman]  Hatujambo, bibi
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [ans to wom-pl] Hatujambo, mabibi
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [in passing]    Salama
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [to elder]      Shikamoo
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [to elder man]  Shikamoo mzee
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [to elder man]  Shikamoo baba
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [to elder wom.] Shikamoo mama
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [by elders]     Marahaba
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [by Muslims]    Asalaamu alekum
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [answer]        Wa alekum salaam
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [to tourists]   Jambo
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [formal]        Jambo sana
Kituba (Congo)                               Mbote
Kituba (Congo) [to one person]               Mbote na beno
Kituba (Congo) [to several people]           Mbote na nge
Kiwapogoro (Africa)                          Kiamoka
Kizaramo (Tanzania)                          Kugonaze
Klallam (Washington USA) [to p. arriving]    Sha shel ?a? chin stáchi
Klallam (Washington USA) [it is a good day]  ?Éy' skwáchi 
Klallam (Washington USA) [it is a good day]  ?Éy' skwáchi ?áynekw
Koasati (Louisiana & Texas USA)              Bosó
Koasati (Louisiana & Texas USA) [to group]   Haciká'nó
Koasati (Louisiana & Texas USA) [to one]     Ciká'nó
Kohistani (Central Asia)                     Asalaam aleikum
Komi-Permyak (Russia)                        Olat-vöat
Komi-Permyak (Russia) [informal]             Privyet
Komi-Zyrian (Russia)                         Bidza olannyd
Komi-Zyrian (Russia) [informal]              Cholöm
[Kongo, see Kikongo]
Konkani (India)                              Namaskaaru
Konkani (India)                              Paypadta
Korean (Korea)                               Annyong hashimnikka
Korean (Korea) [informal]                    Annyong haseyo
Korean (Korea) [informal]                    Annyong
Koromfe (Burkina Faso)                       A jebka kibaru
Koromfe (Burkina Faso)                       Ng jebe a baani
Koromfe (Burkina Faso)                       Ng jebe baani
Koromfe (Burkian Faso) [answer]              A baane jebe
Koryak [Maritime Koryak] (Russia)            Mej
Koryak [Reindeer Koryak] (Russia)            Amto
Kosraean (Micronesia)                        Lwen wo
Kosraean (Micronesia)                        Kulo malulo
Koyo (Africa)                                Osegu
Koyo (Africa)                                Ol'
Koyukon (Alaska)                             Dzaanh nezoonh
Kpelle (Liberia)                             Ba ngung
Kpelle (Liberia)                             Ya ngung
Kréyòl (French Guyana)                       A kouman
Krio (Sierra Leone)                          Kushe
Kriol (N. Australia)[w. are you coming from] Wijei yu bin kaman?
Kriol (N. Australia)[" to more than one]     Wijei yumob bin kaman?
Kriol (N. Australia)[we've come from...]     Mela bin kaman brom...
Kukatja (Australia)                          Nyuntun palya
Kumeyaay (Southern California USA, Mexico)   Auka
Kumeyaay (Southern California USA, Mexico)   Howka
Kumeyaay (Southern California USA, Mexico)   Haawka
[Kumiái, see Kumeyaay]
Kuna (Panama)                                Na
Kuna (Panama)                                Nuedí
Kuna (Panama)                                Degitte
Kuna (Colombian-Panamanian border region)    Na'
[Kunggari, see Gunggari]
[Kuo Yu, see Mandarin] 
Kupsapiny (Uganda) [to a man]                Supai
Kupsapiny (Uganda) [to a woman]              Takwenya
[Kurdish, see Kurdi]
Kurdi (Iraq, Iran)                           Rozhbash
Kurdi (Iraq, Iran) [answer]                  Bashem
Kurukh (India)                               Gor-lagi
[Kutchin, see Gwich'in]
Kutthung (Australia)                         Goojee ik koo
Kwakiutl (British Columbia Canada)           Gila kasla
Kwakiutl (British Columbia Canada)           Gilakas'la
Kwakiutl (British Columbia Canada)           Yoyo
[Kwakwaka'wakw, see Kwakiutl]
[Kwakwala, see Kwakiutl]
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia)                   Wa aluka
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia)                   Mwa aluka
Kwaya (Tanzania)                             Murembe
[Kweneecheeaht, see Makah]
Kwere (Tanzania)                             Walama
Kwéyòl (Haiti)                               Bonjou
Kwéyòl (Haiti) [respectful to man]           Bonjou msieu
Kwéyòl (Haiti) [to a friend]                 Bonjou konpè-m
Kwéyòl (Haiti)                               Alò
Kyangonde (Malawi)                           Ndaga tiyo

Laadi (Congo)                                Kuambilu
Lacandón (Chiapas Mexico) [to enter a house] Taringrech
Lacandón (Chiapas Mexico) [answer= come in]  Or ken
Ladakhi (Pakistan)                           Djuley
Ladin (Trentino-Alto Adige Italy)            Bon di
Ladino (Israel, Turkey)                      Shalom
Ladino (Israel, Turkey)                      Shalom alehem
Ladino (Israel, Turkey)                      Buenos dias
Ladino (Israel, Turkey)                      Ke habar
Lahu (China, Burma, Thailand)                Cheh sha la
Lahu (China, Burma, Thailand)                Cheh sha-ah la
Lakhota (Nebraska Dakota & Montana USA)      Hau
Lakhota (Nebraska Dakota & Montana USA)      Onkwáho
Lakhota (USA) [by male]                      Hau, ko'la
Lakhota (USA) [by female]                    Han, mish'ke
Lakhota (USA) [good day]                     Anpetu waste
[Laimon, see Cochimí]
Lamaholot (Indonesia)                        Moe genai?
Lamaholot (Indonesia) [where are you going?] Moe malaga?
Lampung (Indonesia)                          Api kaba
Lango (Uganda, Sudan)                        Miremba
Lani (Irian Jaya Indonesia)                  Wa
Lani (Irian Jaya Indonesia)                  Nore wa
Lao (Laos)                                   Sabaai-dii
Lao (Laos) [used if meeting on the street]   Pai sai
Lao (Laos) [answer]                          Pai nyaang lmn
Lao (Laos) [have you eaten?]                 Kin khàp lbew baw?
Lao (Laos) [accept invitation]               Nyang
[Lappish, see Saami]
Latin (ancient Rome, Vatican) [most proper]  Ave
Latin (ancient Rome, Vatican)                Salve
Latin (ancient Rome, Vatican) [to plural]    Salvete
Latvian (Latvia)                             Sveiki
Latvian (Latvia) [to a man]                  Sveiks
Latvian (Latvia) [to a woman]                Sveika
Latvian (Latvia)                             Sveicinats
Latvian (Latvia)                             Labas
Lega (Congo-Kinshasa)                        Samba
Lelemi (Ghana)                               Abo
Lenape [Delaware] (Delaware United States)   Hè
[Leonese, see Lleonese]
Lepcha (India, Nepal, Bhutan)                Khámrí
[Lholankok, see Sinkyone]
[Lifou, see Drehu]
Limbe (Sierra Leone)                         Wali-wali
Lindrou (Papua New Guinea)                   Ndraben tam, komo asen
Lingala (Congo)                              Mbóte
Lingala (Congo)                              Mbóte na yó
Lingala (Lomongo Congo)                      Losáko
Lingua Franca (Mediterranean)                Salute
Lingua Franca (Mediterranean)                Bon dgiorno
Lisu (Thailand)                              Ali nga?
Lisu (Thailand) [answer-if you aren't busy]  Atdor nat niaq nga
Lisu (Thailand) [answer-if you aren't busy]  Alshit lil mat yi niaq
Lisu (Thailand) [answer-if you are busy]     Tei zil mit atkel cat niaq nga
Lithuanian (Lithuania) (said to male)        Sveikas
Lithuanian (Lithuania) (said to female)      Sveika
Lithuanian (Lithuania) (several people)      Sveiki
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                       Labas
Lithuanian (Lithuania) [to a man, formal]    Sveikas gyvas
Lithuanian (Lithuania) [to a woman, formal]  Sveika gyva
Lithuanian (Lithuania) [to several people]   Sveiki gyvi
Livonian (Latvia)                            Terinch
Lleonese (Leon Spain)                        Salú
Logang (Uganda)                              Morembe
Loglan (international)                       Loi
Lojban (international)                       Coi
Lokpa (Benin, Togo)                          Alafiawe
[Low German, see Plattdeutsch]
Low Saxon (Eastern Friesland)                Gode Dag
Low Saxon (Eastern Friesland)                Goden Dag
Low Saxon [Northern] (Germany)               Goden Dag
Low Saxon [Northern] (Germany)               Gouden dag
Low Saxon [Northern] (Germany)               Dag
Low Saxon [Northern] (Germany) [answer]      Dag ok
Low Saxon [Northern] (Germany) [answer]      Dag ouk
Low Saxon [Northern] (Germany)               Moi
Low Saxon [Northern] (Germany)               Moin
Low Saxon [Northern] (Germany)               Moin moin
Low Saxon [Westphalian] (Germany)            Gueden Dag
Lua [T'in] (Thailand)                        Mah pen si'ee
[Luba-Shaba, see Kiluba]
[Luba-Kasai, see Tshiluba]
Lucumí (Cuba)                                Oluku mi
Ludian (Russia)                              Hüvä päivä
Luganda (Uganda)                             Otya nno
Luganda (Uganda) [morning]                   Wasizotya nyabo
Luganda (Uganda) [morning]                   Wasuz'otya
Luganda (Uganda) [afternoon]                 Osiibye otya nno
Luganda (Uganda) [afternoon]                 Osiiby'otya
Luganda (Uganda) [answer]                    Bulungi
Luganda (Uganda)                             'Abaffè
Luganda (Uganda)                             'Abânge
Luganda (Uganda) [informal]                  Ki kati
Luiseño (Southern California USA)            Miiyu
Luiseño (California USA) [to several people] Miiyuyam
Lunda (Zambia, Angola, Congo)                Mudi nahi?
Lunda (Zambia, Angola, Congo) [answer]       Cha chiwahi
Lunyankole (Uganda)                          Osibirega
Lunyankole (Uganda) [after absense]          Kaizhe buhorogye?
Lunyankole (Uganda) [answer]                 Kaizhe buhoro
Lunyankole (Uganda) [by elder]               Mphoro
Lunyankole (Uganda) [answer]                 Eh
Lunyankole (Uganda) [by child]               Erirege
Lunyankole (Mbarara South Uganda) [morning]  Oreire ota?
Lunyankole (Mbarara South Uganda) [morning]  Oreiregye?
Lunyankole (Mbarara South Uganda) [answer]   Ndaire kurungi
Lunyankole (Mbarara South Uganda) [aftern.]  Osibiregye?
Lunyankole (Mbarara South Uganda) [answer]   Nsibire kurungi

​


----------



## ارووجة (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية*

*Lunyoro (West Uganda)                        Mirembe
Lunyoro (West Uganda) [morning]              Oraire ota?
Lunyoro (West Uganda) [afternoon]            Osibire ota?
Lunyoro (West Uganda) [answer]               Kurungi
Luritja (Australia)                          Yawa
Luritja (Australia)                          Wai
Lushootseed (Washington State USA)           'I, sya'ya'
Lushootseed (Washington State USA)           Kwedachi
Luo (Kenya, Tanzania)                        Mirembe
Luo (Kenya, Tanzania)                        Misawa
Luo (Kenya, Tanzania)                        Mesawa
Luvale (Zambia)                              Ngacili?
Luvale (Zambia) [answer]                     Kanawa
Luxembourgish (Luxembourg, Germany, France)  Moiën
Luxembourgish (Luxembourg, Germany, France)  Bonjour
Luxembourgish (Luxembourg, Germany, France)  Gudde Moiën
Luxembourgish (Luxembourg, Germany, France)  Gudde Mëtteg
Lyela (Burkina Faso) [by a guest]            A vièlè
Lyela (Burkina Faso) [answer]                On hon

[Maa, see Maasai]
Maasai (Serengeti Kenya, Tanzania)           Supa
Maasai (Serengeti Kenya, Tanzania) [men]     Suba
Maasai (Serengeti Kenya, Tanzania) [answer]  Suba oleng
Maasai (Serengeti Kenya, Tanzania) [women]   Ta kwenya
Maasai (Serengeti Kenya, Tanzania) [answer]  Iko
Maasai (Kenya, Tanzania) [to a young woman]  Ndito ta kwenya
Maasai (Kenya, Tanzania) [to a young woman]  Nditho ta kwenya
Maasai (Kenya, Tanzania) [to an older woman] Koko ta kwenya
Maasai (Kenya, Tanzania) [to a warrior]      Morani ta kwenya
Maasai (Kenya, Tanzania) [to a young man]    Kulalayo ta kwenya
Maasai (Kenya, Tanz.) [how are the children] Kasserian ingera
Mabuiag (Queensland Australia) [to one]      Ni midhikidh
Mabuiag (Queensland Australia) [to two]      Nipel midhikidh
Mabuiag (Queensland Australia) [to three+]   Nitha midhikidh
Mabuiag (Queensland Australia) [answer]      Matha mina
Macedonian (Macedonia)                       Zdravo
Macedonian (Macedonia)                       Dobar den
Macedonian (Macedonia)                       Prijatno
Macedonian (Macedonia) [informal]            Alo
[Machiguenga, see Matsigenka]
[Magyar, see Hungarian]
Maidu (California USA)                       Hei
Makah (Washington USA)                       Hooy
Makhua (Tanzania)                            Habaari
Makhua (Tanzania) [answer]                   Salaama
Malagasy (Madagascar)                        Manao ahoana
Malagasy (Madagascar)                        Manao ahoana tompoko
Malagasy (Sakalava Madagascar)               Salama
Malagasy (Sambirano Madagascar)              M'bola tsara
Malagasy (South and Midwestern Madagascar)   Akory anareo
Malagasy (Betsimisaraka Madagascar)          Akory lahaly
Malagasy (Betsileo Madagascar)               Tsara madyna
Malay (Malaysia, Brunei)                     Selamat
Malay (Malaysia, Brunei)                     Apa kabar
Malay (Malaysia, Brunei)                     Helo
Malayalam (Kerala India)                     Namaskaram
[Maldivian, see Dhivehi]
Malinké (Mali)                               I be di
[Maliseet, see Passamaquoddy]
Maltese (Malta)                              Bongu
Maltese (Malta)                              Kifahna
Mam (Guatemala)                              Je'y
Mam (Guatemala)                              Jeyó
Mam (Guatemala)                              Je'ky
Mam (Guatemala)                              Jay
Mam (Guatemala) [by a man to a man, inf.]    Je'y kraa
Mam (Guatemala) [to an older person]         Antz tq'ab'a
Mam (Guatemala) [to an older man]            Antz tq'ab'a taat
Mam (Guatemala) [to a visiter]               Maa' tzuula b'eetal
Mam (Guatemala) [to a man]                   Buenos diias, taat
Mam (Guatemala) [to a woman]                 Buenos diias, naan
Mambwe (Tanzania, Zambia)                    Mwapoli mukwai
Mambwe (Tanzania, Zambia)                    Mwalya mwina
Mambwe (Tanzania, Zambia) [to p. working]    Mwalima mukwai
Mambwe (Tanzania, Zambia) [answer]           Ta
Mambwe (Tanzania, Zambia) [answer]           Kalombo
Mambwe (Tanzania, Zambia) [answer]           Endi mukwai
Mambwe (Tanzania, Zambia) [after journey]    Welini kweneko
Mambwe (Tanzania, Zambia) [returning hunter] Mwalulyata
Mambwe (Tanzania, Zambia) [hunter or fisher] Wamba
Mampruli (Ghana) [morning]                   Dasuba
Manchu (China)                               Ei
[Manda, see Kimanda]
Mandan (United States)                       Nawah
Mandarin (China) [Guoyu, Putonghua]          Nî hâo
Mandarin [Guoyu, Putonghua] (China) [formal] Nín hâo
Mandarin (China) [many people]               Nîmen hâo
Mandinka (West Africa) [to one person]       I be ñaading
Mandinka (West Africa) [to several people]   Al be ñaading
Mandinka (West Africa) [to one person]       I be di
Mandinka (West Africa) [to several people]   Al be di
Mandinka (West Africa) [to one person]       I ne ke
Mandinka (West Africa) [to several people]   Al ne ke
Mandinka (West Africa) [to one person]       I tiina
Mandinka (West Africa) [to several people]   Al tiina
Mandinka (West Africa)                       Kayira be
Mandinka (West Africa)                       Ge iwurara
Mangareva (French Polynesia)                 Ena koe
Mangareva (French Polynesia) [answer]        A koe noti
Mangareva (French Polynesia)                 Kia purotu koe
Mangareva (French Polynesia)                 Aroha
Manggarai (Indonesia) [where are you going?] Ngonia?
Maninka (Guinea, Liberia, Sierra Leone)      Mesect
Maninka (Guinea, Liberia, S.Leon) [aftern.]  Mesomme
[Manipuri, see Meithei]
Manyika [Hungwe] (Zimbabwe)                  Kaziwa
Manyika (Zimbabwe, Mozambique)               Kaiwa
Manx (Britain)                               Laa mie
Manx (Britain)                               Failt erriu
Manx (Britain)                               Dy bannee dhyt
Manx (Britain)                               Ta shiu cheet
Manx (Britain)                               Kys t'ou
Manx (Britain) [to several people]           She nyn mea diu ooilley
Maohi (French Polynesia)                     Ia orana
Maori (New Zealand) [to one person]          Tena koe
Maori (New Zealand) [to two people]          Tena korua
Maori (New Zealand) [to three or more]       Tena koutou
Maori (New Zealand)                          Kia ora
Maori (Cook Islands)                         Kia orana
Maori (Cook Islands) [peace]                 Kia 'au
[Mapuche, see Mapudungun]
Mapudungun (Chile, Argentina)                Mari mari
Mapudungun (Chile, Argentina)[after absense] Fütá kuyfí 
Mapudungun (Chile, Argentina)                Foche
Marathi (Maharashtra India)                  Namaskar
Marathi (Maharashtra India)                  Namaste
Marathi (Maharashtra India) [informal]       Kasa-kaayh
Mari [Hill Mari] (Russia)                    Pury kechy
Mari [Hill Mari] (Russia) [morning]          Pury irok
Mari [Hill Mari] (Russia) [evening]          Pury vady
Mari [Meadow Mari] (Russia)                  Salam liyzhe
Mari [Meadow Mari] (Russia)                  Poro kéch'e
Mari [Meadow Mari] (Russia) [morning]        Poro er
Mari [Meadow Mari] (Russia) [evening]        Poro kás
Mari [Meadow Mari] (Russia) [how are you?]   Kuze ílet?
[Maringe, see Cheke Holo]
Marquesan (French Polynesia)                 Kaoha
Marquesan (French Polynesia)                 Kaoha nui
Marshallese (Marshal Islands, Nauru)         Yokwe yuk
Marshallese (Marshal Islands, Nauru)         Yokwe
Marshallese (Marshal Islands, Nauru)         Yokwe yokwe
[Masai, see Maasai]
Mashi (Eastern Congo-Kinshasa)               Asinge
Masongo (Ethiopia)                           Maram bouga
Masongo (Ethiopia) [answer]                  Ay nandejoua
Matisa (Namibia)                             Damara
Matsikenka (Peru)                            Aiñovi
Matsigenka (Peru)                            Aiñompi
Matsigenka (Peru) [answer]                   Aiñona
Matsigenka (Peru) [where are you going?]     Néga pijáque?
Matsigenka (Peru) [answer: I'm visiting you] Naniáquemíni
Maué (Brazil)                                Enodac
Maué (Brazil)                                Awãe aiko
[Maure, see Hassaniya]
[Mayan, see Achí, Aguacateco, Acateco, Chortí, Chuj, Ixil, Jacalteco, 
Kanjobal, Kekchi, Lacandon, Mam, Mopán Maya, Pocomchí, Quiché, Tzotzil,
and Yucateco]
[Mayangna, see Panamahka]
Mazahua (Mexico)                             Jyasmä
Mazahua (Mexico)                             Jyasmäji
Mazahua (Mexico)                             Jyas'u
Mazatec (Oaxaca and Veracruz Mexico)         'Ntano
Mbeere (Kenya)                               Na atia
[Mbisu, see Bisu]
Mehináku (Xingü Park Brazil)                 Pitsupai
Mehináku (Xingü Park Brazil) [answer]        Natupai
Meithei (India, Bangladesh, Myanmar)         Karam touri
Mekwengo (Uganda)                            Mirembe
Mende (Sierra Leone)                         Bua
Mende (Sierra Leone)                         Bianaoh
Mende (Sierra Leone)                         Ndiamo, biwa
Mende (Sierra Leone)                         Ah wanna-e?
Menomini (Wisconsin USA)                     A:neE na
Meriam Mir (Australia, Papua New Guinea)     Nako manali?
Meriam Mir (Australia, PNG) [answer]         Sikakanali
[Meru, see Kimeru]
[Meto, see Dawan]
[Mfantse, see Fante]
Miami (Indiana & Oklahoma USA)               Aya aya
Miami (Indiana & Oklahoma USA) [to a friend] Aya aya niihka
[Miao, see Hmong Daw and Hmong Njua]
Miccosukee (Florida USA)                     Che hun ta mo
Mien (Laos, Thailand)                        Yiem longx
Mien (Laos, Thailand)                        Yiem longx nyei
Mien (Laos, Thailand)                        Yiem longx nyei fai
Mien (Laos, Thailand)                        Ov, meih daaih orh
Mien (Vietnam)                               Puang toi
Mikmaq (Canada)                              Kwé
Milanese [Lombard] (Milan Italy)             Saludi
Milanese [Lombard] (Milan Italy)             Reverissi
Min Dong [Fuchou] (China)                    Eh ho meh
Min Nam [Chaoshou] (China)                   Ho mo
Min Nam [Hokkien] (Singapore, Indonesia)     Jia ba liao buay
Min Nam [Hokkien] (Singapore, Indonesia)     Ho bo
Min Nam [Hokkien] (Taiwan)                   Li ho    
Min Nam [Hokkien] (Taiwan)                   Chiah pa bue
Min Nam [Hokkien] (Taiwan)                   Chiah-tau iah bue
Min Nam [Hokkien] (Taiwan)                   Peng an
Min Nam [Hokkien] (Taiwan)                   Chiáh-tàu iáh boë
Minangkabau (West Sumatra Indonesia)         Haloo
Minangkabau (West Sumatra Indonesia)         Baa kaba
Mingo (Canada, USA)                          Skênö
Mingo (Canada, USA)                          Hae'
Mingo (Canada, USA)                          Hau'
Mingo (Canada, USA) [informal]               Kuwe
Mískito (Nicaragua, Honduras)                Nak'sa
Mískito (Nicaragua, Honduras)                Nahki sa
Mitchif (North Dakota USA, Canada)           Tawnshi
Mitchif (North Dakota USA, Canada)           Boonzhoor
Mixe (Oaxaca Mexico)                         Za jiatzy
Mixe (Oaxaca Mexico) [at a house]            Estagai yépsna
Mixe (Oaxaca Mexico) [meeting on the road]   Hana beákten
Mixtec (Chalcatongo Mexico) [morning]        Tàníndi
Mixtec (Chalcatongo Oaxaca Mexico) [morning] Tándi
Mixtec (Magdalena Peٌasco Oaxaca Mexico)     Taondi
Mixtec (Magdalena Peٌasco Mexico) [answer]   Taondimbaa
Mixtec (Sta. Catarina Estetla Mex.) [morning]Kobaadín
Mixtec (Sta. Catarina Estetla Mex.) [answer] Kobadiátu
Mixtec (Xicay´n Mexico)                      Taniku
Mixtec (Xicay´n Mexico)                      Ta'áníku
Mixtec (Xicay´n Mexico)                      Káa Ndioxi yúu yóo
[Mixteco Bajo, see Ñuiñe]
[Mohawk, see Kanienkehaka]
Mohegan (Eastern USA)                        Aquai
Mohegan (Eastern USA)                        Quin'a moth'a
[Mohican, see Mohegan]
[Mokpwe, see Bakweri]
Moksha (Russia)                              Shumbrat
Mon (Myanmar, Thailand)                      Mangera 7aw
Monégasque (Monaco)                          Bon giurnu
[Mong, see Hmong Daw and Hmong Njua]
Mongo-Nkundu (Congo-Kinshasha)               Losáko
Mongolian (Mongolia, N China)                Sain baina uu
Mono (California USA)                        Maná hu
Mòoré (Burkina Faso)                         Kibaare
Mòoré (Burkina Faso) [to a person working]     Ne y tuuma
Mòoré (Burkina Faso) [to a person walking]     Ne y kenji
Mòoré (Burkina Faso) [morning]                 Yibeogo kibaare?
Mòoré (Burkina Faso) [morning]                 Yibeogo yaa laafi?
Mòoré (Burkina Faso) [morning]                 Yibeogo kiema?
Mòoré (Burkina Faso) [afternoon]               Zaabre kibaare?
Mòoré (Burkina Faso) [afternoon]               Zaabre yaa laafi?
Mòoré (Burkina Faso) [afternoon]               Zaabre kiema?
Mòoré (Burkina Faso) [answer]                  Laafi
Mòoré (Burkina Faso) [answer]                  Laafibeme
Mòoré (Burkina Faso) [answer]                  Laafibala   
Mopán Maya (Guatemala)                       Dioos
Mordvin (Russia)                             Shumbrat
Mordvin (Russia) [informal]                  Syukprya
Morisyen (Mauritius)                         Ki m anieère?
Morisyen (Mauritius) [answer]                Mon byen, mersi
[Mossi, see Mòoré]
Motu (Papua New Guinea)                      Dina namona
Mpi (Thailand)                               Na hà yé?
Mpi (Thailand) [answer by person visiting]   Ngó só í he
Mpongwe (Gabon)                              Mbolo
Mura (Brazil)                                Kauan
Muskogee (Oklahoma & Florida USA)            Estonko
Muskogee (Oklahoma & Florida USA)            Hescha
Muskogee (Oklahoma & Florida USA)            Hesci
Muskogee (Oklahoma & Florida USA)            Hessi
Muskogee (Oklahoma & Florida USA)            Hensci
Muskogee (Oklahoma  USA)                     Hërs'cë 
Mutsun (California USA)                      Pasip-inyi
[Mvskoke, see Muskogee]

[Ñähñu, see Hñähñu]
[Náhuat, see Pipil]
Náhuatl (Mexico, El Salvador)                Niltze
Náhuatl (Mexico, El Salvador) [good day]     Cualli tonalli
Náhuatl (Mexico, El Salvador) [good day]     Cualli tonaltin
Náhuatl (Tepoztlan Mexico) [good day]        Cualli motonalli
Náhuatl (Mexico, El Salvador)                Tlathuil
Náhuatl (Puebla Mexico)                      Mopanolti
Náhuatl (Puebla Mexico)                      Mopanoltihtzino
Náhuatl (Veracruz Mexico)                    Piali
Náhuatl (Veracruz Mexico)                    Piale
Náhuatl (Veracruz Mexico) [to male]          Pial tate
Náhuatl (Veracruz Mexico) [female]           Pial nane
Náhuatl (Guerrero Mexcio) [on street]        Kän tiaw
Náhuatl [Aztec Empire]                       Niltze
Náhuatl [Aztec Empire] [to person arriving]  Otiquihiyohuih
Náhuatl [Aztec Empire] [to person sitting]   Tla ximehuiltihtiecan
Nakota (North America) [by male]             Hau
Nakota (North America) [by female]           Han
Nakota (North America) [to a friend by male] Hau kona
Nama (Namibia)                               !Gâi tsés
Nama (Namibia)                               Matisa ti axaro
Nandi (East Africa)                          Chamgei
Nandi (East Africa) [elder to younger man]   Sopai
Nandi (East Africa) [reply to elder by y.m.] Takwenya
Nandi (East Africa) [younger to elder man]   Epa
Nandi (East Africa) [elder to young woman]   Takwenya
Nandi (East Africa) [younger to elder woman] Igo
Nandi (East Africa) [man to woman]           Takwenya, chepioso-chu
Nandi (East Africa) [woman to man]           Takwenya, murén-ju
Nandi (East Africa) [woman to young boy]     Sopai
Nandi (East Africa) [reply by young boy]     Takwenya
Nandi (East Africa) [man to young girl]      Takwenya
Nandi (East Africa) [reply by young girl]    Igo
Navajo (Southwestern United States)          Yá'át'ééh
Navajo (SW United States) [to older man]     Yá'át'ééh shicheii
Navajo (SW United States) [to older woman]   Yá'át'ééh shimá
Navajo (SW United States) [to older woman]   Yá'át'ééh shimá yázhí
Navajo (SW United States) [to younger man]   Yá'át'ééh shiyáázh
Navajo (SW United States) [to young child]   Yá'át'ééh shitsóí
Navajo (SW United States) [to young child]   Yá'át'ééh sitsóí
[Nawat, see Pipil]
Naxi (Yunnan China)                          Al la'laq lei
Ndebele (Zimbabwe) [singular]                Sawubona
Ndebele (Zimbabwe) [plural]                  Salibonani
Ndebele (Zimbabwe) [respectful]              Salubonani
Ndebele (Zimbabwe) [reply]                   Yebo
Ndebele (Zimbabwe)                           Lotjani
Ndebele (Zimbabwe)                           Lotsha
Ndebele (Zimbabwe) [afternoon]               Litshonile
Ndebele (Zimbabwe) [plural]                  Relotshitse 
Ndjuka (Suriname)                            U miti oo
[Ndo, see Kebu]
Ndonga (Namibia)                             Ongeipi kaume
[Nederlands, see Dutch]
Nenets (Russia)                              Andorovo
Nenets (Russia)                              Nani torova
[Neo-Aramaic, see Assyrian and Chaldean]
Nepali (Nepal, India) [polite]               Namaskaar
Nepali (Nepal, India)                        Namaste
Newari (Nepal, India)                        Jojo-lapa
Newari (Nepal, India)                        Namaste
Newari (Nepal, India)                        Mahphulaa
Ngaanyatjarra (Australia) [sun-side moiety]  Yiparrka
Ngaanyatjarra (Australia) [sun-side moiety]  Panaka
Ngaanyatjarra (Australia) [sun-side moiety]  Tjarurru
Ngaanyatjarra (Australia)[shade-side moiety] Milangka
Ngaanyatjarra (Australia)[shade-side moiety] Karimarra
Ngaanyatjarra (Australia)[shade-side moiety] Purungu
[Ngala, see Lingala]
Ngalkbon (Australia)                         Nyale
Ngambay (Chad)                               Láphìa
Ngambay (Chad) [answer]                      Láphìa ya
Ngambay (Chad)                               Làléé
Nganasan (Siberia Russia)                    Doroba
Ngiyampaa (Australia)                        Yamakarra
Ngizim (Nigeria)                             Úsài
Ngumba (Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea)         Mirembe
Nicobarese (Nicobar)                         Ho
Nias (Indonesia)                             Jahowu
Nigerian Pidgin (Nigeria)                    How now
Nimo (Papua New Guinea)                      Nena wenao
Niue (Niue Island)                           Fakaalofa atu
Niue (Niue Island) [to two people]           Fakaalofa atu ki a mua
Niue (Niue Island) [to a small group]        Fakaalofa atu ki a mutolu
Niue (Niue Island) [to a large group]        Fakaalofa atu ki a mutolu oti
Niue (Niue Island) [informal]                Koe kia
Njebi (Gabon)                                Mbolo
Njebi (Gabon) [answer]                       Mm, mbolo
Njebi (Gabon)                                Wemasoga
[Nokhchiin, see Chechen]
Nominapetu (Puluwat Micronesia)              Etowi
Norwegian [Nynorsk] (Norway)                 Goddag
Norwegian [Bokmaal] (Norway)                 Hei
Norwegian [Bokmaal] (Norway)                 Heisann
Norwegian [Bokmaal] (Norway)                 God dag
Norwegian [Bokmaal] (Norway)                 Morn
Norwegian [Bokmaal] (Norway)                 Hallo
Norwegian [Nordmørsk] (Norway)               Goddág
Norwegian [Nordmørsk] (Norway)               Goddàjen
Norwegian [Nordmørsk] (Norway) [reply; old]  Sing Gú               
Norwegian [Nordmørsk] (Norway) [old]         Godt mót
Norwegian [Nordmørsk] (Norway) [reply]       Godt mót att
Norwegian [Nordmørsk] (Norway) [informal]    Hêia
Norwegian [Nordmørsk] (Norway) [informal]    Hæia
Norwegian [Nordmørsk] (Norway)[to p.working] Síng ârbeia
Norwegian [Bergensk] (Bergen Norway)         Halloen
Norwegian [Sortlandsk] (Sortland Norway)     Go'da
Norwegian [Sortlandsk] (Sortland Norway)     Ka farsken, e det du?
Ntomba (Congo-Kinshasha)                     Ómwá
Ntomba (Congo-Kinshasha)                     Bómwá
Ntomba (Congo-Kinshasha)                     Losako
Nubi (Kenya, Uganda)                         Maskagna
Nuer (Sudan)                                 Male magua
Ñuiñe [Mixteco Bajo](Mexico)[child to adult] Ke'ém
Ñuiñe [Mixteco Bajo](Mexico)[adult to adult] Xna
Ñuiñe [Mixteco Bajo](Mexico)                 A'eyo
Nukuoro (Micronesia)                         Danuaa
Nukuoro (Micronesia) [to a group]            Danuaa goodou alodahi
Nupe (Africa)                                Okú
[Ñuu Savi, see Mixtec]
Nuxalk (Canada)                              Yaw
Nuxalk (Canada) [hello friends]              Yaw smatmc
[Nyakyusa, see Kinyakyusa]
[Nyamwezi, see Kinyamwezi]
[Nyankore, see Lunyankole]
[Nyaturu, see Kinyaturu]

[Occitan, see Provencal and Gascon]
Ofo (Mississippi Valley USA)                 He' ha
[Oirat, see Kalmyk]
Ojibwe (USA, Canada)                         Aaniin
Ojibwe (USA, Canada)                         Aanii
Ojibwe (USA, Canada)                         Boozhoo
Okanagan (Montana USA)                       Way'
Okanagan (Montana USA)                       Xast sxelx'ált
Okanagan (Montana USA)                       Way' xast sxelx'ált
Okavango (Namibia)                           Mazwara
[Oluta, see Popoluca]
Oneida (Ontario Canada, Northeastern USA)    Sekoli
Oneida (Ontario Canada, Northeastern USA)    Sheko:li
Oriya (India, Bangladesh)                    Kemitee choo
Oriya (India, Bangladesh)                    Namaskar
Oromo (Kenya, Somalia)                       Ashshaamad'd'a
Oromo (Kenya, Somalia)                       Ashamaa
Ossetian (Georgia)                           Salam
Ossetian (Georgia)                           Arfæ
Otetela (Central Congo-Kinshasa)             Moyo
[Otomí, see Hñähñu]
Ovambo (Namibia) 
Oyampi (Brazil) morning]                     Oateponeko'e  
                            Nawa
Pa'ikwene (Amazon) [to an older man]         Aitné kívyé
Pa'ikwene (Amazon) [to an older woman]       Aitné kívúno
Pa'ikwene (Amazon) [to one person]           Ai kam
Pa'ikwene (Amazon) [to several people]       Ai ka
Pa'ikwene (Amazon) [response by a man]       Ahadjé
Pa'ikwene (Amazon) [response by a woman]     Ihi
Pa'ikwene (Amazon)                           Yaba
Pa'ikwene (Amazon) [response]                Koh  
Pa'ikwene (Amazon)                           Ba pi ai?
Pa'ikwene (Amazon) [response]                Ihi, nah ai
Pa'ikwene (Amazon)                           Baiahee
Pa'ikwene (Amazon) [response]                Ihee
Paipai (Baja California Mexico)              Auka
Paipai (S. California USA , B.C. Mexico)     Awka
Paipai (S. California, B.C. Mexico) [reply]  'Awlika
Paipai (S. California USA , B.C. Mexico)     Nyumkjkye
Paiute (Nevada USA) [I am your friend]       Tu-cubin-noonie
Paiute (Nevada USA) [reply]                  Noonie-tu-cubin
Paiute (Nevada USA) [answer to respondant]   Iooie, iooie
Paiute (Nevada USA) [hello friend]           Mike-tu-cubin
Paiute (Owens Valley California USA)         Manahóo
Paiwan (Taiwan)                              Aianga sun
[Pakistani, see Farsi]
Palaun (Palau)                               Alii
Palaun (Palau)                               Alii, kauangerang
Pali (India) [morning]                       Suppabhaatam te
Pali (India)                                 Sundara poeto
[Pampangan, see Kapampangan]
Panamahka (Nicaragua)                        Parastah
Pangasinan (Philippines)                     Masantós a kabuasán
Pangasinan (Philippines)                     Maabig ya kabuasán
Pangasinan (Philippines)                     Masantós ya agew
Pangasinan (Philippines) [to a group]        Masantós ya agew ed sikayo
Pangasinan (Philippines) [to a group]        Maabig ya kabuasán ed sicayon
[Panjabi, see Punjabi]
Papiamentu (Dutch Antilles, Aruba)           Kon ta bai
Papiamentu (Dutch Antilles, Aruba)           Bon dia
Paricuru (Brazil)                            Aitniê


*​

يتبع​


----------



## ارووجة (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية*

*Pashto (Afghanistan, Pakistan)               Senga yai
Pashto (Afghanistan, Pakistan)               Assalam u alaikum
Pashto (Afghanistan, Pakistan) [reply]       Wa alaikum ussalam
Passamaquoddy (Maine USA, New Bruns. Canada) Tan kahk
Paugusett (USA)                              Saygo
Pende (Congo)                                Moyo
Pende (Congo)                                Wabanda
[Penobscot, see Abenaki]
[Peskotomuhkatiyik, see Passamaquoddy]
Phorhépecha (Michoacán Mexico)               Nári jámashaki
Phorhépecha (Michoacán Mexico)               Jéndi
Phorhépecha (Michoacán Mexico)               Nashki
Phorhépecha (Michoacán Mexico)               Nark
Phorhépecha (Michoacán Mexico)               Tsé
Phorhépecha (Michoacán Mexico)               Jéndi tsé
[Pidgin English, see Nigerian Pidgin, Pijin and Tok Pisin]
Pijin (Solomon Islands) [to one person]      Halo
Pijin (Solomon Islands) [to two people]      Halo tufala
Pijin (Solomon Islands) [to three people]    Halo trifala
Pijin (Solomon Islands) [to more than three] Halo olketa
Pijin (Solomon Islands) [to a friend]        Halo fren
Pijin (Solomon Islands) [to a friend]        Halo mafren
[Pikanii, see Blackfoot]
Pipil (El Salvador)                          Yehyek tunal
Pipil (El Salvador)                          Bwenas dias
Pitjantjatjara (South Australia)             Wai
Pitjantjatjara (South Australia)             Wai palya
Pitkern (Pitcairn Island)                    Wut-a-way you
Plattdeutsch (N. Germany, Ostfriesland)      Moin
Plattdeutsch (N. Germany, Nordfriesland)     Moin moin
Plattdeutsch (Münster Germany)               Goden Dag
Plattdeutsch (Münster Germany)               Schönen goden Dag ok
Plattdeutsch (Germany)                       G'n dach
[Plautdietsch, see Plattdeutsch]
Pocomchí (Guatemala) [to man]                C'alen jau
Pocomchí (Guatemala) [to woman]              C'alen tut
Pohnpeian (Micronesia)                       Kaselehlia
Pohnpeian (Micronesia) [formal]              Kaselehlia maing
Pohnpeian (Micronesia) [informal]            Kaselel
[Police Motu, see Hiri Motu]
Polish (Poland)                              Dzien dobry
Polish (Poland) [familiar]                   Czesc
Polish (Poland)                              Czolem
Polish (Poland)                              Serwus
Pomak (Greece, Bulgaria, Turkey)             Merhaba
Pomo (California USA)                        Pasip-inyi
Popoluca (Veracruz Mexico)                   Chu'xmooy'e
Portuguese (Portugal, Brazil)                Olá
Portuguese (Portugal, Brazil) [informal]     Oi
Portuguese (Portugal, Brazil) [informal]     Como vai
Portuguese (Portugal, Brazil) [informal]     Tudo bem
Portuguese (Portugal, Brazil) [informal]     Tudo bom
Potawatomi (USA, Ontario Canada)             Hau
Potawatomi (USA, Ontario Canada)             Ahaw
Potawatomi (USA, Ontario Canada)             Nijena
Potawatomi (USA, Canada) [meet for 1st time] Bozho
Provencal (France)                           Adiu
Provencal (France)                           Adieu
Provencal (France)                           Bon jorn
Provencal (France) [formal]                  Adieussiatz
Provencal (France) [afternoon]               Bon vèspre
Prussian (Prussia)                           Kâils
[Pulaar, see Fulani]
Puluwat (Micronesia) [good morning]          Nesor állim
Punjabi (India) [greeting used by Sikhs]     Sat siri akal
Punjabi (Pakistan, India) [by Sikhs]         Sat sri akal
Punjabi (Pakistan, India) [by Sikhs]         Sat sri akal je
Punjabi (Pakistan, India) [by Muslims]       Asslaam alaikam
Punjabi (Pakistan, India) [reply]            Vaalaikam asslaam
Punjabi (Pakistan, India) [by Hindus]        Namaste 
Punu (Gabon)                                 Um bolo
Punu (Gabon)                                 Maram bouga
Punu (Gabon) [answer]                        Ay nandejoua
[Purépecha, see Phorhépecha]
Puyuma (Taiwan)                              'Inavau

[Q'anjob'al, see Kanjobal]
Quechua Ancashino (Ancash Peru)              Winchis
Quechua Ayacuchano (Ayacucho Peru)           Rimaykullayki
Quechua Boliviano (Bolivia)                  Imaynalla
Quechua Cochabambino (Bolivia) [afternoon]   Allin sukha
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru)                Allillanchu?
Quechua Cuzqueño [answer to Allillanchu]     Allillanmi
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru)                Napaykullayki
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru)                Napaykuyin
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru) [informal]     Raphi
Quiché (Guatemala) [formal]                  Chila jukla
Quiché (Guatemala) [to man]                  Sakaric, tat
Quiché (Guatemala) [to man]                  Säqärik, tata'ib
Quiché (Guatemala) [to woman]                Sakaric, nan
Quiché (Guatemala) [to woman]                Säqärik, nana'ib
Quichua (Ecuador) [good day]                 Alli punzha
Quichua (Ecuador) [good day]                 Alli puncha
Quichua (Ecuador)                            Causanquichu?
Quichua (Ecuador) [when entering a house]    Mincachihuai

Rakhin (Myanmar)                             Nay kaung pha laa?
Rapanui (Easter Island)                      'Iorana
Rapanui (Easter Island)                      Pehe koe
Rapanui (Easter Island)                      Aroha
[Raramuri, see Tarahumara]
[Rarotongan, see Maori (Cook Islands)]
[Rennellese, see Bellonese]
Resígaro (Peru)                              Hidéheehú
Réunion Creole French (Réunion)              Oté
[Rikpa, see Bafia]
Rohingya (Myanmar)                           Ken ahsaw?
Rohingya (Myanmar) [answer]                  Balah aasee
Romani [Kalderash] (Central Europe)[to one]  Dobroj tut
Romani [Kalderash] (Central Europe)[to one]  Dobroj tu
Romani [Kalderash] (Central Europe)[plural]  Dobroj tume
Romani  [Sinte] (Central Europe)              Devlesa avilan
Romani [Sinte] (Central Europe) [answer]     Devlesa araklam tume
Romani [Sinte] (Central Europe)              Sastimos
Romani [Sinte] (Central Europe)              Sastipé
Romani [Sinte] (Central Europe)              Lasho des
Romani [Sinte] (Central Europe)              Droboy tume 
Romani [Sinte] (Central Europe) [answer]     Nais tuke
Romani [Sofia Erli] (Bulgaria)               Lachshí tí yavin
Romani [Sliven] (Bulgaria)                   Bahtali ti avin
Romani [Vlax] (Central Europe)               Ej
Romani [standardized] (Central Europe)       Yov sasti
Romani [Gitano] (Spain)                      Hálo
Romani [Gitano] (Spain)                      Mey
Romani [Gitano] (Colombia)                   Sarmai san
Romanian (Romania)                           Bunã
Romanian (Romania)                           Bunã ziua
Romanian (Romania)                           Salut
Romanian (Romania)                           Noroc
Romansch (Switzerland)                       Allegra
Romansch (Switzerland)                       Alligra
Romansch (Switzerland) [colloquial]          Ciao
Romansch (Switzerland) [good day]            Bun di
Ron (Nigeria)                                Cala
Rotuman (Rotuma Fiji)                        Noa'ia
Rotuman (Rotuma Fiji)                        Noa'ia 'e mauri
Rukai (Taiwan)                               Muadinga diangi su
[Rumauntsch, see Romansch]
[Runasimi, see Quechua]
[Rundi, see Kirundi]
Russian (Russia)                             Zdravstvuite
Russian (Russia) [informal]                  Zdravstvui
Russian (Russia) [informal]                  Zdorovo
Russian (Russia) [informal]                  Privet
Rutoro (Uganda)                              Oly ota?
Rutoro (Uganda)                              Amakurru?
Rutoro (Uganda) [reply]                      Arungi

Saami [Davvi] (Scandinavia)                  Buorre beaivi
Saami [Davvi] (Scandinavia) [reply]          Ipmel atti
Saami [Davvi] (Norway) [reply]               Ibmel atti
Saami [Davvi] (Scandinavia)                  Buurist
Saami [Davvi] (Scandinavia)                  Buores
Saami [Davvi] (Scandinavia)                  Bures
Saami [Davvi] (Scandinavia)                  Dearvva
Saami [Inari] (Finland)                      Tierva
Saami [Skolt] (Finland, Russia)              Tiõrv
Saami [Skolt] (Finland, Russia)              Tiõrv, tiõrv
Saami (Norway)                               Buerie biejjie
[Saame, see Saami]
Saanich (North America) [to call attention]  Chene
Saanich (North America) [lit. there you are] Shxw'ele' shkwche'
Saisiat (Taiwan)                             Suukatahy
Sakai (Kerbu Malaysia)                       Nâhyé
Sakai (Sungai Raya Malaysia)                 Tabé
Sakai (Ulu Pahang Malaysia)                  Tabek
Sakao (Vanuatu) [when not stopping]          Tyavwar o
Sakao (Vanuatu) [where are you going?]       Ge, i mge ye?
Sakao (Espiritu Santo Island Vanuatu)[morn.] Segren vogvog
[Sami, see Saami]
Samoan (Samoa) [haven't seen in a while]     Talofa
Samoan (Samoa) [haven't seen in a while]     Talofa lava
Samoan (Samoa) [formal to a group of men]    Kalofa ali'i
Samoan (Samoa) [informal]                    Malo
Samoan (Samoa)                               Feofoofoa'iga
Sango (Central African Republic)             Bara ala kwe
Sango (Central African Republic)             Balao
Sango (Central African Republic)             Mbote
Sanskrit (India)                             Namo namah
Sanskrit (India)                             SusvAgataM
Sara (Chad)                                  Dabanyoa
Saramaccan (Suriname) [to a woman]           Tía
Saramaccan (Suriname)                        I weki nö
Saramaccan (Suriname)                        I dë nö
Saramaccan (Suriname)                        Nááfu
Sardinian (Italy)                            Bonas dies
Sarnami (Suriname, Holland) [Hindu]          Namaste
Sarnami (Suriname, Holland) [Hindu]          Paalagie
Sarnami (Suriname, Holland) [Hindu]          Raam raam
Sarnami (Suriname, Holland) [Muslim]         Salaam
Sarnami (Suriname, Holland) [Muslim]         Salaam waleikoem
Sasak (Indonesia)                            Selamat siang
Sasak (Indonesia) [where are you going?]     Mb´ yam laé?
Savonian (Ylä-Savo Finland)                  Hyvvee päevee
Savonian (Ylä-Savo Finland)                  Heehee
Scots (Scotland) [morning]                   Guid mornin
Scots (Scotland) [afternoon]                 Guid efternuin
Scots (Scotland) [evening]                   Guid eenin
Scottish Gaelic (Scotland)                   Madainn mhath
Scottish Gaelic (Scotland)                   Hallo
Sema (India)                                 Akevishi an'kya
Sema (India) [answer]                        Akevishiani
Sena (Malawi)                                Kaziwa
Seneca (USA, Ontario Canada)                 Se'kon
[Seneca [Ohio Iroquois], see Mingo]
Senoufo (Côte d'Ivoire, Mali) [morning]      Foyena
Senoufo (Côte d'Ivoire, Mali) [evening]      Changwana
Sepedi (South Africa)                        Dumela
Sepedi (South Africa)                        Thobela
Serbian (Bosnia, Yugoslavia)                 Zdravo
Serbian (Bosnia, Yugoslavia)                 Dobar dan
Serrere (Senegal, Gambia)                    Ndio ko yong
Seselwa (Seychelles)                         Bonzour 
Seselwa (Seychelles) [good afternoon]        Bon apremidi            
Sesotho (Lesotho)                            Lumela
Sesotho (Lesotho) [to several people]        Lumelang
Sesotho (Lesotho) [elder man]                Lumela ntate
Sesotho (Lesotho) [elder woman]              Lumela 'me
Sesotho (Lesotho) [equal man]                Lumela abuti
Sesotho (Lesotho) [equal woman]              Lumela ausi
Sesotho (Lesotho) [peace]                    Khotso
Sesotho (Lesotho) [to several people]        Khotsong
Sesotho (Lesotho) [elder man]                Khotso ntate
Sesotho (Lesotho) [elder woman]              Khotso 'me
Sesotho (Lesotho) [equal man]                Khotso abuti
Sesotho (Lesotho) [equal woman]              Khotso ausi
Sesotho (South Africa)                       Dumela
Sesotho (South Africa) [to several people]   Dumelang
Sesotho (South Africa) [elder man]           Dumela ntate
Sesotho (South Africa) [elder woman]         Dumela 'me
Sesotho (South Africa) [equal man]           Dumela abuti
Sesotho (South Africa) [equal woman]         Dumela ausi
Sesotho (South Africa) [peace]               Kgotso
Sesotho (South Africa) [to several people]   Kgotsong
Sesotho (South Africa) [elder man]           Kgotso ntate
Sesotho (South Africa) [elder woman]         Kgotso 'me
Sesotho (South Africa) [equal man]           Kgotso abuti
Sesotho (South Africa) [equal woman]         Kgotso ausi
Sesotho (South Africa)                       Helele
Sesotho (South Africa)                       Hai
Setswana (Botswana, South Africa) (to man)   Dumela rra
Setswana (Botswana, South Africa) (to woman) Dumela mma 
Setswana (Botswana, South Africa)            Dumela
Setswana (Botswana, South Africa)            Kgotso
Setu (Southern Estonia)                      Tereh
Shambaa (Tanzania) [morning]                 Onga mahundo
Shambaa (Tanzania) [answer]                  Ni vedi, hangize wako
Shambaa (Tanzania) [afternoon and evening]   Onga mshi
[Shangaan, see Tsonga]
Shanghai (Shanghai China)                    Non ho
Shelta (Ireland, USA) [old; no longer used]  Buri talosk 
Sherpa [Helambu] (Nepal, Tibet)              Tashi delek
Sherpa [Solu] (Nepal, Tibet)                 Tashi delek
Shimasiwa (Comoros)                          Salama
Shimasiwa (Comoros) [good day]               Bariza
Shimasiwa (Comoros) [response]               M'bona
Shimwali (Moheli Island Comoros)             Habari
Shina (Pakistan, India)                      Asalam aleykum
Shina (Pakistan, India)                      Ala
Shingazidja (Grand Comore Island Comoros)    Ufanyihadjei
Shingazidja (Grand Comore Island Comoros)    Barza
Shinzuani (Anjouan Island Comoros)           Jeje
Shipibo (Peru)                               Johué
Shipibo (Peru) [morning]                     Jacón yaméquiri
[Shona, see Chishona]
Shor (Russia)                                Ezen
Shor (Russia)                                Ezenok
Shor (Russia)                                Ezenner
Shoshoni (Western USA)                       Haa
Shoshoni (Western USA)                       Tsaangu beaichehku
Shuar (Ecuador, Peru)                        Pujamek
Shuar (Ecuador, Peru) [reply]                Pujajai
Shuar (Ecuador, Peru)                        Wiñámek
Shuar (Ecuador, Peru) [reply]                Ée wiñájai
Shuar (Ecuador, Peru) [where are you going?] Tuí wéam?
Shuri (Okinawa Japan) [may I come in?]       Chaabira sai?
Shuri (Okinawa Japan) [welcome, come in]     Mensooree
Shuswap (Canada)                             Yeytk
Shuswap (Canada)                             Weytk
Sicilian (Sicily Italy)                      Sa'benerica
Sicilian (Sicily Italy)                      Prontu
Siglit Inuvialulktum  (Canada)               Aganna
Silozi (Zambia, Zimbabwe, Botswana)[morn.]   Muzuhile cwani
Silozi (Zambia, Zimbabwe, Botswana)[aftern.] Mutozi cwani
Sindhi (India, Pakistan)                     Salam
Sindhi (India, Pakistan)                     Kehro hal aahei
Sinhala (Sri Lanka)                          Ayubowan
Sinhala (Sri Lanka)                          Aaybovan
Sinhala (Sri Lanka)                          Koheede yanne
Sinhala (Sri Lanka) [informal]               Kohamede
Sinhala (Sri Lanka) [answer]                 Vaaredak nhe
Sinkyone (California USA)                    Ninsuk koontcun nalkoo'n
Sinkyone (California USA)                    Yein yac
[Sioux, see Dakota and Lakhota]
Siswati (Swaziland) ["I see you"]            Sawubona
Siswati (Swaizland) [to several people]      Sanibona
Siswati (Swaziland) [informal]               Yebo
[Skicinuwatuwewakon, see Passamaquoddy]
Slavey (Canada)                              See-a
Slovak (Slovakia)                            Dobrý den
Slovak (Slovakia)                            Ahoj
Slovak (Slovakia)                            Nazdar
Slovenian (Slovenia) [said to man]           Pozdravljeni
Slovenian (Slovenia) [said to woman]         Pozdravljena
Slovenian (Slovenia)                         Zhivjo
Slovenian (Slovenia)                         Zdravo
Soga (Uganda)                                Balio
Solresol (old; international)                Ti Me
Somali (Somalia, Ethiopia)                   Maalim wanaqsan
Somali (Somalia, Ethiopia)                   Iska waran
Somali (Somalia, Ethiopia)                   Nabat
Somali (Somalia, Ethiopia)                   Nabadeey
Somali (Somalia, Ethiopia)                   Kelmad laysku salaamo
Somali (Somalia, Ethiopia)                   Salama calaykum
Somali (Somalia, Ethiopia)                   Maxad shegtay
Somali (Somalia, Ethiopia)                   See tahay
Sömañ (Malaysia)                             Tabé
Soninke (Mali, Senegal, Cóte d'Ivoire)       Angujam
Soninke (Mali, Senegal, Cóte d'Ivoire)       Oh moho
Soninke (Mali, Senegal, Cóte d'Ivoire)       Beeta
Sorbian [Upper Sorbian] (eastern Germany)    Dobry dzen
Sorbian [Lower Sorbian] (eastern Germany)    Dobry zen
Sorbian [Lower Sorbian] (Germany) [informal] Hallo
Sorbian [Lower Sorbian] (Germany) [to one]   Witaj
[Sotho, see Sepedi (Northern Sotho) and Sesotho (Southern Sotho)]
Spanish (America, Spain)                     Hola 
Spanish (America, Spain)                     Buenos días
Spanish (Argentina)                          Buen día
Spokane (United States)                      'A
Sranan (Suriname)                            Odi
Sranan (Suriname)                            Gi odi
Sûdovian (Baltic region)                     Kailas
Sûdovian (Baltic region)                     Laban deinan
[Sugpiaq, see Alutiiq]
Sukuma [Gwe] (Tanzania)                      Walama
Sumbanese (Indonesia) [where are you going?] Nggi lua mu?
Sunda (Indonesia)                            Kumaha
Sunda (Indonesia)                            Damang
Suqpiaq (Alaska)                             Cama'i
Sursilvan (Switzerland)                      Bien gi
Suryoyo (Syria, Turkey)                      Shlomo
Suryoyo (Syria, Turkey)                      B'shayno
Susu (Guinea)                                Inuale
Susu (Guinea) [morning]                      Tena mari
Susu (Guinea) [evening]                      Tena mafeyen
Swabian (Central Europe)                     Grüß Gott
[Swahili, see Kiswahili]
[Swazi, see Siswati]
Swedish (Sweden, Finland)                    God dag
Swedish (Sweden, Finland) [most common]      Hej
Swedish (Sweden, Finland)                    Hejsan
Swedish (Sweden, Finland)                    Hallå
Swedish (Sweden, Finland) [informal]         Morsning
Swedish (Sweden, Finlnad) [call attention]   Hallå där
Swedish (Sweden) [very informal]             Tja
Swedish (Sweden) [very informal]             Tjenare
Swedish (Sweden) [very informal]             Tjena
Swedish (Sweden) [very informal]             Tjabba
Swedish (Finland)                            Morjens
Syriac [West Syriac] (Middle East)           Shlom lekh

Tachi Yokuts (California United States)      Hìu
Tagalog (Philippines)                        Halo
Tagalog (Philippines)                        Huy
Tagalog (Philippines)                        Magandang hapon po
Tagalog (Philippines)                        Mabuhay
Tagalog (Philippines)                        Kumustá
Tahitian (Tahiti French Polynesia)           Ia ora na
Tahitian (Tahiti French Polynesia) [to one]  Ia ora na 'oe
Tahitian (Tahiti French Polynesia) [to two]  Ia ora na 'orua
Tahitian (Tahiti French Polynesia) [several] Ia ora na 'outou
Tahitian (Tahiti French Polynesia)           E hate huru
Taino (Caribbean, Florida USA)               Tau
Taino (Caribbean, Florida USA)               Taiguey
Taino (Brazil)                               Boili
[Taiwanese, see Min Nam]
Tajik (Tajikistan)                           Salom
Tajik (Tajikistan)                           Assalom u aleykum
Tajik (Tajikistan) [answer]                  Valaykum assalom
[Tamahoq, see Tamasheq]
Tamang (Nepal, India)                        Lhaso
Tamasheq (Mali, Burkina Faso) [informal]     Oyik
Tamasheq (Mali, Burkina Faso)                Oiuwan
Tamasheq (Niger)                             Oyweem
Tamasheq (Mali, Burkina Faso)                Minitwixeh
Tamasheq (Mali, Burkina Faso) [response]     Izot
Tamasheq (Mali, Burkina Faso)                Azul
Tamasheq (Mali, Burkina Faso)                Matole
Tamasheq (Mali, Burkina Faso)                Ma-tihlaqqa
Tamasheq [Tuareg] (Mali, Burkina Faso)       Salamu aleykum
Tamasheq [Tuareg] (Mali, Burkina Faso) [ans] Aleykum salam
Tamasheq [Tuareg] (Mali, Burkina Faso)       Ma d'tolahat?
Tamasheq [Tuareg] (Mali, Burkina Faso) [ans] Alxer yas
Tamasheq [Tuareg] (Mali, Burkina Faso) [ans] Alxer yas al hamdulillahi
Tamasheq [Tuareg] (Mali) [ans. by older man] Ijak alxer da iknan
Tamil (India, Southeast Asia)                Vanakkam
Tamil (India, Southeast Asia)                Saukhyama
Tamil (India, Southeast Asia)                Enna vishayan
Tamil (India, Southeast Asia)                Vaanga
Tanana (Alaska)                              Do'eent'aa
Tarahumara (Chihuahua Mexico)                Kuirabá
Tarahumara (Chihuahua Mexico)                Kuira
Tarahumara (Chihuahua Mexico)                Diosi kuira
Tarahumara (Samachique Mexico)               Riosi cuira
Tarahumara (Samachique Mexico)               Cuira
[Tarasco, see Phorhépecha]
Tashkorghani (northwestern China)            Assalamu äläykum
Tashkorghani (northwestern China)            Assalam alaykum
Tashkorghani (northwestern China) [reply]    Wa'äläykumu salam
Tatar (Russia, China)                        Isenmesez
Tatar (Russia, China) [informal]             Isenme
Tatar (Russia, China) [informal]             Selam
Tatar (Russia, China)                        Esselamögaleyköm
Tatar (Russia, China)                        Selamnar
[Tavgi Samoyed, see Nganasan]
Tay (Vietnam)                                Pá prama
Telefol (Papua New Guinea) [to a friend]     Seno, num seno
Telugu (India) [to elder]                    Namaskaaramandi
Telugu (India)                               Namaskaaram
Tembé Tenetéhar (Amazon Brazil)              'Êy
Tembé Tenetéhar (Amazon Brazil)              Öy
Tembé Tenetéhar (Amazon Brazil) [morning]    Zanêcoême
Tembé Tenetéhar (Amazon Brazil) [afternoon]  Zanecaróc
Temne (Sierra Leone)                         Seke
Temne (Sierra Leone)                         Wan, sekke yo
Tenah (Alaska)                               Netura
[Teochiu, see Min Nam]
Tetum (East Timor)                           Hae
Tetum (East Timor)                           Dader diak
Tetum (East Timor)                           O diak ka lae?
Tetum (East Timor) [answer]                  Diak
Tetum (East Timor)                           Bondia
[Teuso, see Icetot]
Thai (Thailand)                              Sawatdi
Thai (Thailand) [by man]                     Sawatdi krap
Thai (Thailand) [by woman]                   Sawatdi ka
Thai (Thailand) [where are you going?]       Khun ja pai ti nai?
Thai (Thailand) [answer]                     Pai thîaw
Thai (Chiang Mai Thailand) [by man]          Sawatdi kap
Thai (Chiang Mai Thailand) [by woman]        Sawatdi jau
[Thami, see Thangmi]
Thangmi (Himalayas)                          Sewa
Tibetan (China, Nepal, India)                Kam sangbo dugay
Tibetan (China, Nepal, India)                Tashidelek
Tibetan (China, Nepal, India)                Oloy
Tigrinya (Ethiopia)                          Selam
Tigrinya (Ethiopia) [to male friend]         Dahando w'alka
Tigrinya (Ethiopia) [to female friend]       Dahando w'alki
[T'in, see Lua]
[Tjam, see Cham]
[Tjamoro, see Chamorro]
[Tjapukai, see Djabugay]
Tlingit (Canada, USA) [morning]              Juk'e-ri-tsu-tat
Tlingit (Canada, USA)                        Wa-é ák-wé
Tojolobal (Chiapas Mexico)                   San jb'ankila
Tokelauan (Tokelau, New Zealand)             Taloha
Tokelauan (Tokelua, New Zealand)             Taloha ni
Tok Pisin (Papua New Guinea)                 Gude
Tok Pisin (Papua New Guinea)                 Gude gude
Toltichi Yokuts (California USA)             Xawaxan
[Tonga (Zambia), see Chitonga]
[Tonga (Mozambique), see Gitonga]
Tongan (Tonga, Pacific Islands)              Malo e lelei
Tongan (Tonga, Pacific Islands)              Malo e tau lava
Tongan (Tonga, Pacific Islands) [daylight]   Malo e tau ma'u 'a e 'aho' ni
Tongan (Tonga) [after very long absense]     Malo e mo'ui
Tongva (California USA)                      Ava'aha
Toraja (Indonesia)                           Apa kareba
[Torres Strait Broken, see Yumpla Tok]
Totonaco (Veracruz Mexico)                   Katlen
Totonaco (Veracruz Mexico) [to man]          Katlen kumpali
Trobes Tokples (Trobriand Papua New Guinea)  Bwena kau kwau
Trobes Tokples (Trobriand Papua New Guinea)  Bwena la lai
[Trukese, see Chuuk]
Tsaatang (Mongolia)                          Aqua
Tsaatang (Mongolia)                          San baino
[Tsaga, see Enga]
[Tsalagi, see Cherokee]
Tsekhene (British Columbia Canada)           Danach'e 'a
Tsekhene (British Columbia Canada) [reply]   Sasch'e
Tshiluba (Kasai Occidental Region Congo)     Moyo wenu
Tshiluba (Kasai Occidental Region Congo)     Moyo
Tshiluba (Kasai Occidental Reg. Congo) [ans] Eh moy
Tsimshian (Alaska)                           Ts'im'wii'amhaw
Tsimpsean (Alaska)                           'Ndellawaan
Tsonga (South Africa) [morning]              Abusheni
Tsonga (South Africa) [morning]              Avusheni
Tsonga (South Africa) [afternoon]            Inhelekani
Tsonga (South Africa) [evening]              Riperile
Tsou (Taiwan)                                Aveoveoyu
[Tswana, see Setswana]
[Tuareg, see Tamasheq]
Tübatalabal (California United States)       Mãi
Tulu (India)                                 Namaskaara
Tulu (India)                                 Yencha ullere
Tulu (India)                                 Yencha ullaaru
[Tumbuka, see Chitumbuka] 
[Tupi, see Tembé Tenetéhar] 
Turkish (Turkey, Northern Cyprus)            Merhaba
Turkish (Turkey, Northern Cyprus)            Selam
Turkish (Turkey, Northern Cyprus)            Iyi gunler
Turkmen (Turkmenistan)                       Salam
Turkmen (Turkmenistan)                       Salam aleykum
Tuscarora (New York USA, Ontario Canada)     J'wan
Tutchone (Canada)                            Dánän ts'ín huyàjáél
Tuvan (Russia)                               Ekii
Tuvaluan (Tuvalu)                            Talofa
[Twi, see Asante and Fante]
Tzeltal (Chiapas Mexico)                     Bi xchih 'awo'tan
Tzeltal (Chiapas Mexico)                     Lek bal 'ayat
Tzeltal (Chiapas Mexico) [answer]            Lek 'ayan
Tzotzil (Chiapas Mexico)                     K'uxi
Tzotzil (Chiapas Mexico)                     K'usi xi
Tzotzil (Chiapas Mexico)                     K'usi aw otan

Uchinaaguchi (Okinawa Japan)                 Chuu-wuganabira
Uchinaaguchi (Okinawa Japan)                 Chuuwoga
Uchinaaguchi (Okinawa Japan) [by older gen.] Haisai
Udmurt (Russia)                              Ziech bures
Udmurt (Russia) [familiar, to one person]    Ziech bur
Udmurt (Russia) [polite or to several]       Ziech buriesh
Udmurt (Russia) [informal]                   Salam
[Ugong, see Gong]
Ukrainian (Ukraine)                          Pryvit
Ukrainian (Ukraine)                          Dobri den
Ukrainian (Ukraine)                          Zdorovenkni
Ukrainian (Ukraine)                          Vitayu
Ukrainian (Ukraine) [informal]               Zdrastuy
Ulwa (Nicaragua)                             Parasnaka
Ulwa (Nicaragua)                             Parasnaka itukwâna mâ sihpayang
Ulwa (Nicaragua)                             Yampara  
Ulwa (Nicaragua)                             Nak'sa
Umatilla (Oregon United States)              Nich-che-coogh
Unagan (Alaska, Russia)                      Aang
Urdu (India, Pakistan, Bangladesh)           Salaam aleekum
Urdu (India, Pakistan, Bangladesh)           Adaab
Urdu (India, Pakistan, Bangladesh)           Adaab arz
Ute (Colorado and Utah USA)                  Mique wush tagooven
Utshiokwe (Congo)                            Moyo
Uvean (Ouvea Atoll New Caledonia)            Alofa
Uvean (Wallis and Futuna)                    Alofa atu
Uvean (Wallis and Futuna)                    Malo te kataki
Uyghur (Central Asia)                        Asalam aleykum
Uyghur (Central Asia)                        Ässalamu äläykum
Uyghur (Central Asia) [answer]               Wä'äläykum ässalam
Uyghur (Central Asia)                        Hoy
Uzbek (Central Asia)                         Salaam aleikhem
Uzbek (Central Asia)                         Asalom u alaykhum
Uzbek (Central Asia) [reply]                 Valeikum-assalom
Uzbek (Central Asia) [reply]                 Tinch böling
Uzbek (Central Asia)                         Salom
Uzbek (Central Asia)                         Yakhshimisiz

Valencian (Spain)                            Hola
Venda (South Africa) [said by man]           Ndaa
Venda (South Africa) [said by woman]         Aah
Venda (South Africa)                         Avuwani
Venda (South Africa) [answer]                Avuwa
Venda (South Africa)                         Rivoni
Venda (South Africa) [to person returning]   Vhadali
Venda (South Africa) [to person working]     Vhashumi
Veps (western Russia)                        Tervhen
Veps (western Russia)                        Tervhen eläd
Vietnamese (Vietnam)                         Chào
Vietnamese (Vietnam)                         Chào ban
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [to man]                Chào ông
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [to woman]              Chào bà
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [to young woman]        Chào cô
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [to a man you know]     Chào anh
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [to a women you know]   Chào chi
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [to a young person]     Chào em
Vietnamese (Vietnam)                         Nuchu
Visayan (Philippines) [where are you going?] Asa ka mo muadto?
Visayan (Philippines)                        Maqayu
[Vlaams, see Dutch (Belgium)]]
Võru (Võrumaa Estonia)                       Tereq
Võru (Võrumaa Estonia)                       Tereh
Võru (Võrumaa Estonia)                       Tereq päivä 
Võru (Võrumaa Estonia)                       Tereh päivä
Võru (Võrumaa Estonia)                       Tereq jummal'imeq
Võru (Võrumaa Estonia)                       Häid tervit teile
Votic (Russia)                               Üvä päivää
Votic (Russia)                               Üvvää tervüüttä
Votic (Russia)                               Terveh
Votic (Russia)                               Terveüz 
Votic (Russia)                               Tervüüz

Waali (Northwestern Ghana)                   Ansomaa
Waali (Northwestern Ghana) [it is well]      O be son
Wakhi (Central Asia)                         Asalam aleykum
Wagiman (Australia)                          Yow
Wallisian (Wallis and Futuna)                Malo e lelei
Walloon (Belgium)                            Bondjoû
[Wanyaturu, see Kinyaturu]
[Waorani, see Huaorani]
Warumungu (Australia)                        Yar
Warlpiri (Northern Territory Australia)      Ngurrju mayinpa
Warlpiri (Northern Territory Australia)      Calamara
Wasco-Wishram (Oregon USA)                   Dan miuxulal?
Wasco-Wishram (Oregon USA) [to male]         Ai l kala
Welsh (Wales)                                Dydd da
Welsh (Wales) [south]                        Shwmae
Welsh (Wales) [north]                        Sut mae
Wik-mungkan (Australia) [to one person]      Niiyalang
Wik-mungkan (Australia) [to two people]      Nipalang
Wintu [Winnemem Wintu] (California USA)      Hestum
Wolof (West Africa)                          Jama ngaam
Wolof (West Africa) [peace be with you]      Salamalekum
Wolof (West Africa) [peace be with you]      Malekumsalam
Wolof (West Africa) [peace on you]           Diamengam
Wolof (West Africa) [1: how are you]         Nanga def
Wolof (West Africa) [2: answer to 1]         Mangi fii rekk
Wolof (West Africa) [3: answer to 2]         Nunga fe
Wolof (West Africa) [4: may your body rest]  Mbaa sa yaram jaam
Wolof (West Africa) [5: peace only]          Jamm rekk
Wolof (West Africa) [6: praise to Allah]     Alhumdullilah
[Wyandott, see Huron]

Xhosa (South Africa, Lesotho)                Molo
Xhosa (South Africa, Lesotho) [plural]       Molweni
Xucuru (Brazil) [morning]                    Bremen    
Xucuru-Cariri (Brazil)                       Akakáume
Xucuru-Cariri (Brazil) [answer]              Íkaké

Yacouba (Côte d'Ivoire, Liberia) [morning,m] Unzhu babo
Yacouba (Côte d'Ivoire, Liberia) [morning,w] Na babo
Yaka (Angola, Congo-Kinshasa)                Mbote
Yami (Taiwan) [to older male, 'uncle']       Maran gon
Yami (Taiwan) [to older female, 'aunt']      Kaminan gon
Yami (Taiwan) [to older peer, 'sibling']     Kaka gon
Yami (Taiwan) [to younger peer, 'sibling']   Wali gon
Yami (Taiwan) [to younger person, 'child']   Anak gon
Yankunytjatjara (South Australia)            Wai
Yanomami (Venezuela, Brazil)                 Eou
[Yao (Africa), see Chiyao]
[Yao (Asia), see Mien]
Yapese (Micronesia)                          Mogethin
Yaqui (Sonora Mexico, Arizona USA)           Diós 'emchiókue
[Yatvingian, see Sûdovian]
Yiddish (Russia, USA)                        Ah guten tog
Yiddish (Russia, USA)                        Sholem aleykhem
Yiddish (Russia, USA) [answer]               Aleykhem sholem
Yiddish (Poland, Belgium)                    A gütt'n tuuk
Yitchogo (Gabon) [to women]                  Timogya
Yitchogo (Gabon) [to women]                  Yi maram bouga
Yitchogo (Gabon) [to men]                    Buokaye
Yoko (Japan)                                 Bo
Yolngu Matha (Australia)                     Nha mirri
Yolngu Matha (Australia)                     Yo, nha mirri
Yolngu Matha (Australia)                     Yo manymak
Yoruba (West Africa) [morning, honorific]    E kú àárò
Yoruba (West Africa) [afternoon, honorific]  E kú òsán
Yoruba (West Africa) [evening, honorific]    E kú ìròle
Yoruba (West Africa) [night/before midnight] E kú alé
Yoruba (West Africa) [night/after midnight]  E kú áísún
Yoruba (West Africa) [to a person at home]   E kú alé
Yoruba (West Africa) [to a person at work]   E kú isé
Yoruba (West Africa) [to a person returning] E kú àbò
Yoruba (West Africa) [to a person sitting]   E kú ìjokòó
Yoruba (West Africa) [after long absence]    E kú àmójúbà
Yoruba (West Africa) [morning non-honorific] O kú àárò
Yoruba (West Africa) [afternoon, non-honor.] O kú òsán
Yoruba (West Africa) [evening non-honorific] O kú ìròle
Yoruba (West Africa) [night/before midnight] O kú alé
Yoruba (West Africa) [night/after midnight]  O kú áísún
Yucateco (Mexico) [to one person]            Biix a beel?
Yucateco (Yucatan Mexico)                    Ki'ki't'áantabah
Yucateco (Yucatan Mexico)                    Óla
Yucateco (Yucatan Mexico)                    Olaj
Yucateco (Yucatan Mexico)                    Bwenas
Yugambeh (Australia)                         Jingiwalli wahlu
Yugur [Western Yugur] (Gansu China)          Yahsh mô
Yuki (Northern California USA)               'On tat
Yuki (Northern California USA)               Heó, heó
Yumpla Tok (Torres Strait Australia)         Wis wei
Yumpla Tok (Torres Strait Australia)[to one] Wis wei yu
Yup'ik (Alaska USA, Siberia Russia)          Waqaa
Yup'ik (Central Alaska)                      Chamai
Yup'ik (Coastal Alaska)                      Camai
[Yup'ik (Pacific Coast Alaska), see Alutiiq]
[Yurak, see Nenets]
Yura Ngawarla (Flinders South Australia)     Nunga
Yura Ngawarla (South Australia)              Nangga

[Zalamo, see Kizaramo]
Zapotec (Juchitan Mexico)                    Shitalsha
Zapotec (Juchitan Mexico)                    Sicaru siado
Zapotec (Oaxaca Mexico)                      Pa diuxi
Zapotec (Tehuantepec Mexico) [arriving]      Hu'
Zapotec (Villa Alta Mexico)                  Padiull
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico)                    Dioxei
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico)                    Dioxe
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico)                    Padiox
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico)                    Padioxei
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico)[to p.leaving home] Baza'o
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico) [to a group]       Baza'ale
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico) [to a group]       Baza'acle
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico)[to gr. going home] Bazeya'acle
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico) [by p. going home] Bazeya'a
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mex. [by group going home] Bazeyo'oto
Zapotec (Yulalag Mexico)                     Padiuzhe
Zapotec (Zoogocho Mexico)                    Patiosh
Zarma (Niger, Nigeria, Burkina Faso)         Fofo
Zarma (Niger) [reply]                        N'goy
Zazaki (Turkey)                              Ti senêna?
Zazaki (Turkey)                              Çituria?
Zazaki (Turkey)                              Çitana?
Zazaki (Turkey) [formal]                     Halê shima senino?
Zemba (Namibia) [informal]                   Mosha vi yong, peli
Xitswa (Mozambique)                          Xewe
Zjerma (Niger)                               Fofo
Zulu (South Africa, Lesotho)                 Sawubona
Zulu (South Africa, Lesotho) [plural]        Sanibonani
Zuñi (Southwestern United States)            Keshi
Zuñi (Southwestern United States)            Kesh'shi
Zuñi (Southwestern United States)            K'eccannishshi to' 'a-tu​*


----------



## ارووجة (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية*

*"Good morning" in more than 250 languages​*

*Adyghe (Middle East)                         Wipchadiz shoo
Adyghe (Middle East)                         Femahoophoh
Afrikaans (Southern Africa)                  Goeie môre
Aklanon (Philippines)                        Mayad nga agahon
Aklanon (Philippines)                        Mayad-ayad nga agahon
Albanian (Albania, Yugoslavia)               Mirëmëngjes
[Aleut, see Unagan]
Amharic (Ethiopia) [to male]                 Indemin adderk
Amharic (Ethiopia) [to female]               Indemin addersh
Amharic (Ethiopia) [to several]              Indemin adderachihu
[Amungme, see Damal]
Anglo-Saxon (England)                        God morgen
Apache [Jicarilla] (Arizona USA)             Daanzhonl da
Arabic (N Africa, Middle East)               Sabaah al-khayr
Arabic (Egypt)                               SabaaH el kheer
Arabic (Egypt) [answer]                      SabaaH el nuur
Arabic (Egypt)                               Sabar el rir
Arabic (Lebanon)                             Sabah el-khayr
Arabic (Morocco)                             Sbah lkhir
Aragonese (Aragon Spain)                     Buen diya
Aragonese (Aragon Spain) [in spoken lang.]   Güen diya
Armenian [Western] (Armenia)                 Pari luis
Armenian [Eastern] (Armenia)                 Bari luis
Aromunian (Greece, Balkans)                  Bunã dimineatsa
Asante (Ghana) [to one person]               Maakyé
Asante (Ghana) [to several people]           Memá mo akyé
Asturian (Spain)                             Bonos díes
Asturian (Spain)                             Bon día
Atayal (Taiwan)                              Zibok su'
Atayal (Taiwan) [answer]                     Zibok su' uzi
[Aukan, see Ndjuka]
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)                Aski churatam
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)                Winus tiyas
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan)                     Sabahiniz xeyir
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan) [informal]          Sabahiz xeyir
Azerbaijani (Iran)                           Sahariz xeyir

Bakitara (Central Africa)                    Oirwota?
Bakitara (Central Africa) [answer]           Ndabanta
Bakweri (Cameroon)                           O wusi
Bambara (Mali)                               I ni sogoma
Bambara (Mali) [to several people]           Aw ni sogoma
Bambara (Mali) [did you sleep in peace?]     Here sira wa?
Bambara (Mali) [answer: peace only]          Here dogon
Bambara (Mali) [midday; to one person]       I ni tilenna
Bambara (Mali) [midday; to several people]   Aw ni tilenna
Bambara (Mali) [midday; to one person]       I ni tile
Bambara (Mali) [midday; to several people]   Aw ni tile
Bambara (Mali) [midday; to one; spoken]      I ni t'le
Bambara (Mali) [midday; to several; spoken]  Aw ni t'le
Bashkir (Russia)                             Kheyerle irte
Basque (Spain, France)                       Egun on
Belorussian (Belarus)                        Dobraj ranicy
Belorussian (Belarus)                        Dobraha ranku
Bemba (Zambia, Zaire)                        Mwashibukeni
Bengali (Bangladesh, India)                  Shu pravat
Bengali (Bangladesh, India)                  Shubho shokal
Bilen (Bogos Ethiopia)[you enjoy the night?] Aja kruKwma?
Bilen (Bogos Ethiopia) [yes, good morning]   MerHaba, aja kruKwma
Bislama (Vanuatu)                            Gud morning
Bislama (Vanuatu)                            Mone
Bole (Nigeria)                               Barka saato
Bole (Nigeria)                               Yawwa
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina)             Dobro jutro
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina)[by Muslims] Sabah hajrula
Brigidian (western Ireland)                  Mornez mahaha
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)                         Dobro utro

Cantonese (China)                            Jo san
Cantonese (China)                            Zan san
Cassubian (Northweast Poland)                Dzén dobri
Catalan (Andorra, Spain, France)             Bon dia 
Chamorro (Guam, Mariana Island)              Oga'an maolek
Chamorro (Guam, Mariana Island)              Buenas dihas
Chatino (Tataltepec Mexico)                  Cua nque' msaa
Chechen (North Caucasus Russia)              Cürea dika yoila
Chechen (North Caucasus Russia)              'Yyr dik joil
Cheke Holo [Maringe] (Solomon Islands)       Keli fara
Cheke Holo [Maringe] (Solomon Islands)       Hameron keli
Cherokee (Oklahoma & North Carolina USA)     Os-da-su-na-le
Cheyenne (USA)                               Pévevóona'o
Chichewa (Malawi) [morning]                  Mwadzuka bwanji
Chinyanja (Southern Africa)                  Mwadzuka bwanji
Chinyanja (Southern Africa)                  Mwauka bwanji
Chishona (Southern Africa)                   Mangwánaní
Chishona (Southern Africa) [by women]        Mangwánaní shéwe
Chishona (Southern Africa) [by men]          Mangwánaní chirombówe
Chishona (Southern Africa) [to women]        Mangwánaní mái
Chishona (Southern Africa) [to men]          Mangwánaní babá
Chishona (S. Africa) [1: by first person]    Mangwánaní
Chishona (S. Africa) [2: answer to #1        Mangwánaní marara sei?
Chishona (S. Africa) [3: answ. to #2, sing.] Ndarara kana mararawo 
Chishona (S. Africa) [3: answ. to #2, sing.] Ndarara mararawo
Chishona (S. Africa) [3: answ. to #2,plural] Tarara kana mararawo
Chishona (S. Africa) [3: answ. to #2,plural] Tarara mararawo
Chishona (S. Africa) [4: answ. to #3, sing.] Ndarara
Chishona (S. Africa) [1: by first person]    Mangwánaní
Chishona (S. Africa) [2: answer to #1        Mangwánaní mamuka sei?
Chishona (S. Africa) [3: answ. to #2, sing.] Ndamuka, mamukawo?
Chishona (S. Africa) [3: answ. to #2, sing.] Ndamuka
Chishona (S. Africa) [3: answ. to #2,plural] Tamuka, mamukawo?
Chishona (S. Africa) [4: answ. to #3,plural] Tamuka
Chitonga (Africa)                            Mwabuka buti
Choctaw (USA)                                Onnahinli pvt achukma
Chuuk (Chuuk Island Micronesia)              Neesor ánnim
Chuvash (Russia)                             Yra ir pultar
Comoran (Comoros)                            Bariza soubouni
Comoran (Comoros)                            Habhari za asubhwihi
Cornish (Great Britain)                      Myttin da
Creole (Dominican Republic)                  Bon jou
Croatian (Croatia, Bosnia)                   Dobro jutro
Czech (Czech Republic)                       Dobré jitro
Czech (Czech Republic)                       Dobré ráno

Dagaare (Ghana, Burkina Faso)                Fo angsoma
Dagaare (Ghana, Burkina Faso)                Ye angsoma 
Dagaare (Ghana, Burkina Faso)                Fo gaao be song?
Dagaare (Ghana, Burkina Faso) [answer]       Oo, o be song
Damal (Indonesia)                            Amole
Danish (Denmark, Greenland)                  God morgen
Danish (Denmark, Greenland) [before noon]    God formiddag
Danish (Denmark, Greenland) [noon]           God middag
Danish (Jutland)                             Mojn
Dhivehi (Maldives)                           Baajja veri hendhuneh
Dusun (Sabah Malaysia)                       Kopisanangan dongkosuabon
Dutch (Netherlands)                          Goedemorgen
Dutch (Netherlands) [in spoken language]     Goeiemorgen
Dyula (Burkina Faso, C. d'Ivoire, Mali)      I ni sogoma
Dyula (W Africa) [did you sleep in peace?]   Hèrè sirawa?
Dyula (W Africa) [reply: peace only]         Hèrè dron

Edo (Nigeria)                                Ób'ówie
Ekegusii (Kenya)                             Bwakire buya
Ekegusii (Kenya) [how was the night?]        Kwabokire?
Ekegusii (Kenya) [answer: fine]              Buya
Enga (Papua New Guinea)                      Yongáma
Enga (Papua New Guinea)                      Yongámo
English (America, Australia, UK)             Good morning
English [Middle English]  (Great Britain)    Gode morweninge
Esperanto (international use)                Bonan matenon
Estonian (Estonia)                           Tere hommikust
Estonian (Estonia) [older]                   Tere hommikust aega
Estonian [Old Estonian] (old Estonia)        Terveh hoommikkosta aigaa
Eton (Cameroon)                              Mbe mbe kiri
Eton (Cameroon) [answer]                     Kiri mbang
Ewe (Ghana, Togo)                            Mudobo
Ewe (Ghana, Togo)                            Neefon*​
*يتبع​*


----------



## ارووجة (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية*

*Faroese (Faroe Islands)                      Goðan morgun
Farsi (Iran, Afghanistan, Pakistan)          Sobh beh'khayr
Fijian (Fiji)                                Yadra
Fijian (Fiji)                                Ni sa yadra
Finnish (Finland)                            Hyvää huomenta
Finnish (Finland) [informal]                 Huomenta
Fon (Benin, Togo)                            Kudo zan zan  
Fon (Benin, Togo)                            A fon gangi a?
Fon (Benin, Togo)                            A fon kede a?
Fon (Benin, Togo) [reply]                    Een, un fon gangi
Fon (Benin, Togo)                            A damlo gangi a?
Fon (Benin, Togo) [reply]                    Een, un damlo gangi           
Fore (Papua New Guinea)                      Ábayawé
French (Europe, Africa, Canada)              Bonjour
French (Europe, Africa, Canada)              Bon matin
French (Europe, Africa, Canada)              Bonne matinée
Frisian (Netherlands, Germany)               Moarn
Frisian (Netherlands, Germany)               Goemoarn
Frisian (Schleswig-Holstein Germany)         Gud maaren
Fulani (West Africa)                         Jam waali

Gagauz (southern Moldova)                    Sabaa khair olsun
Galician (Spain)                             Bom día
Galician (Spain)                             Bos días
Galician (Spain)                             Bons días
Gbhandi (Liberia)                            Yanela
Georgian (Georgia)                           Dila mshvidobisa
German (Central Europe)                      Guten Morgen
German (Vienna Austria) [in spoken language] Gun moang
German (Bavarian Alps) [in spoken language]  Guatn Moagn
German (Switzerland) [in spoken language]    Guetä Morgä
German (Bern Switzerland) [spoken language]  Gu-ete Morge
German [Südhessisch] (Germany)               Moin
German (Zurich Switzerland) [spoken lang.]   Gu-ëte Morgë
German (Zurich Switzerland) [spoken lang.]   Gu-etä Morge
German (Zurich Switzerland) [old]            Morgë
Greek (Greece, Cyprus)                       Kalimera
Guaja (Brazil)                               Zeng
Guarani (Paraguay)                           Mba'éichapa ne ko'ê
Guarani (Paraguay) [answer]                  Cheko'ê porâ, ha nde
Gujarati (India)                             Shubh prabhaat

Hakka (China, Malaysia)                      Zao sin
Hassaniya (Mauritania)                       Saloma alaykom
Hausa (West Africa)                          Barkà dà kwana
Hausa (West Africa)                          Barkà dà safe
Hausa (West Africa)                          Barkà dà asuba
Hausa (West Africa)                          Ina kwana
Hausa (West Africa) [response]               Lapiyalo
Hausa (West Africa) [midday]                 Barkà dà rana
Hawaiian (Hawaii) [rarely used]              Aloha kakahiaka
Hawaiian (Hawaii) [midday - rarely used]     Aloha awakea
Hebrew (Israel)                              Boker tov
Hindi (India, East Asia)                     Shubha prabhaat
Hindi (India, East Asia)                     Vanakkam
Hiri Motu (Papua New Guinea)                 Dada namona
Hmong Daw (Laos, Thailand) [rarely used]     Nyob zoo thaum sawv ntxov
Hmong Daw (Laos, Thailand)[rarely used-noon] Nyob zoo thaum tavsu
Huasteco (San Luis Potosí Mexico)            Tahk'ane:nek
Hungarian (Hungary)                          Jó reggelt

Icelandic (Iceland)                          Góðan daginn
Icetot (Uganda) [to one person]              Epida
Icetot (Uganda) [to several people]          Epita
Ido (international use)                      Bona matino
Igbo (Nigeria)                               Ezigbo ututu
Igbo (Nigeria)                               Isala chi
[Ik, see Icetot]
Ilokano (Philippines) [formal]               Naimbag a bigatyo
Ilokano (Philippines) [informal]             Naimbag a bigatmo
Ilokano (Philippines)                        Naimbag nga bigat  
Ilokano (Philippines) [noon, formal]         Naimbag ñga aldawyo
Ilokano (Philippines) [noon, informal]       Naimbag ñga aldawmo
Ilokano (Philippines) [noon]                 Naimbag nga aldaw
Ilonggo (Philippines)                        Maayong buntag
Indonesian (Indonesia, Surinam)              Selamat pagi
Ingush (Russia)                              Wijra dika xajla hwa
Ingush (Russia) [answer to above]            Hwa 'a xajla wijra dika
Ingush (Russia) [answer elder > young man]   Duqa vaaxalva hwo
Ingush (Russia) [answer elder > young men]   Duqa daaxalda sho
Ingush (Russia) [answer elder > young woman] Duqa jaaxiila hwo
Ingush (Russia) [answer elder > midage]      Maarsha-ca vaaxalva hwo
Ingush (Russia) [answer elder > midage pl]   Maarsha-ca daaxalda sho 
Interlingua (constructed)                    Bon matino
Inuktitut (Baffin Island Canada)             Ullaakkut
Inuktitut (Canada)                           Ullakut
Iñupiaq (Alaska)                             Uvlaalluaqtaq
Irish Gaelic (Ireland, Britain)              Maidin mhaith
Irish Gaelic (Ireland, Britain)              Dia dhuit ar maidin
Italian (Cent. Europe, E Africa)             Buon giorno
Itbayaten (Batanes Philippines)              Kapian ka pa nu Dios aschapanderak
Ivasayen (Batanes Philippines)               Capian ka pa nu Dios si chamavucjas

Japanese (Japan)                             Ohayo
Japanese (Japan)                             Ohayo gozaimasu
Japanese [Tohoku Ben] (Northeast Japan)      Ohayo-sama
Japanese [Nosaka] (Nosaka-machi Japan)[noon] O agan nasai mashi
Javanese (Indonesia)                         Sugeng enjang
Javanese (Indonesia)                         Sugeng enjing

Kadazan (Sabah Malaysia)                     Kopivosian donsuvab
Kalaallisut (Greenland)                      Iterluarit
Kalaallisut (Greenland)                      Ku-moorn
Kangbe (West Africa)                         E nee somah
Kangbe (West Africa) [how was your night?]   Tanna mahssee
Kapampangan (Philippines)                    Mayap ayabak
Kapampangan (Philippines) [formal]           Mayap ayabak pu
Karaim (Lithuania, Ukraine)                  Tan jachshy
Karelian (Karelia Russia)                    Hüvä päivä
Karitiana (Brazil)                           Goy'hap
Karitiana (Brazil)                           
Kasem (Ghana, Burkina Faso)                  De N zezenga
Kasem (Ghana, Burkina Faso)                  De N de zezenga
Kasem (Ghana, Burkina Faso)                  De N waaro
Kasem (Ghana, Burkina Faso)                  De N peiga
Kasigau (Kenya) [have you woken up well?]    Wawuka?
Kasigau (Kenya) [I have woken up well]       Nawuka
Kazakh (Kazakstan, C. Asia, China)           Khayrly tanj
Kekchi (Guatemala)                           Ma xatsakeuk?
Kekchi (Guatemala) [answer]                  Sa, bantiox
Khakas (Russia)                              Chaxsy irten
Kichaga [Kibosho] (Tanzania)                 Shimboni
Kichaga [Kimashami] (Tanzania)               Nesindisa
Kiga (Africa)                                Oraire gye
Kikuyu (Kenya)                               Wi muhoro
Kinyarwanda (Rwanda)                         Mwaramutse
Kinyarwanda (Rwanda)                         Warumutse ho?
Kinyarwanda (Rwanda) [answer]                Waaramutse
Kirundi (Burundi)                            Mwaramutse
Kisanga (Bunkeya Congo-Kinshasa)             Mwalangikai
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa)                 Habari za asubuhi
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa)                 Habari ya asubuhi
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [answer]        Nzuri
Kituba (Congo)                               Mbote na nge
Kituba (Congo) [reply]                       Mbote
Klallam (Washington USA) [it is a good day]  ?Éy' skwáchi 
Klallam (Washington USA) [it is a good day]  ?Éy' skwáchi ?áynekw
Komi-Permyak (Russia)                        Bur asyv
Komi-Zyrian (Russia)                         Bur asyv
Konkani (Goa India)                          Dev boro dis dium
Konkani (Goa India)                          Dev boro dis diunk
Korean (Korea) [formal: did you sleep well?] Annyong-hi jumushyossumnikka
Korean (Korea) [inf: did you sleep well?]    Annyong-hi jumushyossoyo
Koromfe (Burkina Faso)                       A dafre jeb ha baani
Koromfe (Burkian Faso)                       A dafre jeb ha a baani
Koromfe (Burkina Faso)                       A sana kibaru
Koromfe (Burkina Faso) [by older people]     N jengst baani
Koromfe (Burkina Faso) [answer]              A  baani
Kosraean (Micronesia)                        Lotuwo
Kosraean (Micronesia)                        Tu wo
Krioulu (Cape Verde)                         Bon dia
Kumeyaay (Southern California)               Nymsup quahaun
Kumeyaay (Southern California)               Eehaun
Kurdi (Iraq, Iran)                           Sibebash
Kurdi (Iraq, Iran)                           Rowj basch
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [singular]        Wa shilwa?
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [plural]          Mwa shilwa?
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [#1: singular]    Wa lele po?
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [#1: plural]      Mwa lele po?
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [#2: answ.to #1]  Ee
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [#3: answ.to #2]  Nawa tuu?
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [#4: answ.to #3]  Ee, ove wa lelepo?
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [#5: answ.to #4]  Ee
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [#6: answ.to #5]  Nawa tuu?
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [#7: answ.to #6]  Ee, onawa
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [#1: noon, sing.] Wa uhala po?
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [#1: noon,plural] Mwa uhala po?
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [#2: answ.to #1]  Ee
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [#3: answ.to #2]  Nawa tuu?
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [#4: answ.to #3]  Ee, ove wa uhala po?
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [#5: answ.to #4]  Ee
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [#6: answ.to #5]  Nawa tuu?
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [#7: answ.to #6]  Ee, onawa
Kwéyòl (Haiti)                               Bon maten

Ladino (Israel, Turkey)                      Buenos dias
Lakhota (United States)                      Hinhanni waste
Latin (Vatican, ancient Rome)                Ut vales hatie mane?
Latvian (Latvia)                             Labrit
Lenape (Delaware United States)              Kwoapanacheen
Lingala (Congo) [did you sleep well?]        Uazekele?
Lingala (Congo) [how did you sleep?]         Olalaki malamu?
Lingala (Congo) [reply]                      Mbote
Lingua Franca (Mediterranean)                Bon dgiorno
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                       Labas rytas
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                       Laba ryta
Livonian (Latvia) [modern]                   Jõva uomõg
Livonian (Latvia) [older]                    Jõvvõ uomõgt
Low Saxon (Eastern Friesland)                Gode Morgen
Low Saxon (Eastern Friesland)                Goden Morgen
Low Saxon [Northern] (Germany)               Morgen
Low Saxon [Northern] (Germany)               Goden Morgen
Low Saxon [Northern] (Germany)               Gouden morgen
Low Saxon [Westphalian] (Germany)            Gueden Muorgn
Luganda (Uganda) [how was your night?]       Wasuze otya nno?
Luganda (Uganda)                             Wasiz'otya nyabo?
Luganda (Uganda)                             Wasuz'otya?
Luganda (Uganda) [answer]                    Bulungi, wasuze otya nno?
Luganda (Uganda)                             Ibuto?
Luganda (Uganda) [answer]                    Abuto
Luganda (Uganda)                             Ibuto maber?
Luganda (Uganda) [answer]                    Abuto maber
Luiseño (Southern California United States)  Micha shu 'iiq?
Luiseño (Southern California United States)  Poloov temet
Lunyankole (South Uganda)                    Orairegye?
Lunyankole (Mbarara South Uganda)            Oreiregye? 
Lunyankole (Mbarara South Uganda)            Oreire ota?
Lunyankole (Mbarara South Uganda) [answer]   Ndaire kurungi
Lunyoro (West Uganda)                        Oraire ota?
Lunyoro (West Uganda) [answer]               Kurungi
Luo (Kenya, Tanzania)                        Oyawore
Luxembourgish (Luxembourg)                   Gudden Muergen

Macedonian (Macedonia)                       Dobro utro
Malay (Malaysia, Brunei)                     Selamat pagi
Malinké (Senegal, Mali)                      Ni soma
Maltese (Malta)                              L-ghodwa t-tajba
Mam (Guatemala) [did you get up?]            Mápa jáwe?
Mam (Guatemala) [answer: yes, I did]         May
Mampruli (Ghana)                             Dasuba
Mandarin (China)                             Ni zao
Mandarin (China)                             Zao an
Mandarin (China)                             Zao chen hao
Mandarin (China)                             Zhao shang hao
Mandinka (West Africa) [singular]            I saama
Mandinka (West Africa) [plural]              Al saama
Mandinka (West Africa)                       Ge iwurara
Manx (Britain)                               Moghrey mie
Manx (Britain)                               Moghrey dhyt
Manx (Britain)                               Maddin vie
Manx (Britain)                               Baill veih jee dhyt
Manx (Britain)                               Baill veih jee hood
Maori (Cook Islands)                         Kia orana 'i teia popongi
Maori (Cook Islands) [midday]                Kia orana 'i teia ra
Mari [Hill Mari] (Russia)                    Pury irok
Mari [Meadow Mari] (Russia)                  Poro er
Marshallese (Marshal Islands)                Yokwe in jibbon
Mashi (Bukavu Congo-Kinshasa)                Asinge
Mawe (Brazil)                                Enodak
Milanese [Lombard] (Milan Italy)             Reverissi
Min Nam [Hokkien] (Taiwan)                   Gau za
Min Nam [Hokkien] (Taiwan)                   Gâo-chá
Minangkabau (West Sumatra Indonesia)         Salamaik pagi
Mixe (Oaxaca Mexico)                         Mai
Mixtec (Chalcatongo Mexico)                  Tàníndi
Mixtec (Chalcatongo Oaxaca Mexico)           Tándi
Mixtec (Chalcatongo Oaxaca Mexico) [noon]    Tàníshiù
Mixtec (Chalcatongo Oaxaca Mexico) [noon]    Táúshiù
Mixtec (Santa Catarina Estetla Mexico)       Kobaadín
Mixtec (Santa Catarina Estetla Mexico)[ans.] Kobadiátu
Mohegan (Eastern USA)                        Weegwasun
Mongolian (Mongolia, Northern China)         Ogloonii mend
Mòoré (Burkina Faso)                         Yibero
Mòoré (Burkina Faso)                         Yibeogo kibaare?
Mòoré (Burkina Faso)                         Yibeogo yaa laafi?
Mòoré (Burkina Faso)                         Yibeogo kiema?
Mòoré (Burkina Faso) [noon]                  Winngba kibaare?
Mòoré (Burkina Faso) [noon]                  Winngba yaa laafi?
Mòoré (Burkina Faso) [noon]                  Winngba kiema?
Mòoré (Burkina Faso) [answer]                Laafi
Mòoré (Burkina Faso) [answer]                Laafibeme
Mòoré (Burkina Faso) [answer]                Laafibala  
Mordvin (Russia)                             Paro valske
Motu (Papua New Guinea)                      Daba namona
Muskogee (Oklahoma & Florida USA)            Hettv heren ocvs

Náhuatl (Mexico, El Salvador)                Cualli tlanextli
Náhuatl (Mexico, El Salvador)                Cualli tlanezi
Náhuatl (Mexico, El Salvador)                Cualli tlaneci
Náhuatl (Tepoztlan Mexico)                   Cualli motlanezi
Náhuatl [classical] (Aztec Empire)           Ma cualli tlaneci
Náhuatl [classical] (Aztec Empire)           Ma cualli tlanextli
Nama (Namibia)                               !Gâi //goas
Ndebele (Zimbabwe)                           Livukile
Ndebele (Zimbabwe)                           Livuke njani
Ndjuka (Suriname)                            U weki oo
Ndjuka (Suriname)                            Molugu
Ndjuka (Suriname)                            Molugu oo
Ndjuka (Suriname)                            U molugu oo
Nepali (Nepal)                               Shubha prabhat
Nepali (Nepal)                               Shuva bihan
Nigerian Pidgin (Nigeria)                    Good morning
Norwegian [Bokmaal] (Norway)                 God morgen
Norwegian (Norway) [in spoken language]      Godmorn
Norwegian [Sortlandsk] (Sortland Norway)     Go'mårra
Nupe (Africa)                                Okú bè làzì nyi
[Nyankore, see Lunyankole]

Okanagan (Montana USA)                       Way' xast slkwkw'ast
Okanagan (Montana USA)                       Way' xast lkwkw'ast
Okanagan (Montana USA)                       Xast slkwkw'ast
Okanagan (Montana USA)                       Xast lkwkw'ast
Oromo (Kenya, Somalia)                       Nagambulte
Oromo (Kenya, Somalia)                       Garitoli
Ossetian (Georgia)                           Dæ raisom khorz
Ossetian (Georgia)                           Uæ raisom khorz
Otetela (Lodja Congo-Kinshasa)               Moyo

Palauan (Palau)                              Ungil tutau
Pali (India)                                 Suppabhaatam te
Papiamentu (Dutch Antilles, Aruba)           Bon dia
Paipai (Southern California USA)             Kam'yuli
Paipai (Southern Cal. USA) [not stopping]    Nyumkjkye
Phorhépecha (Michoacán Mexico)               Na erántsku
Phorhépecha (Michoacán Mexico)               Nar erándesk
Phorhépecha (Michoacán Mexico)               Nats erántsku
Phorhépecha (Michoacán Mexico)               Kárinsini
Pijin (Solomon Islands)                      Moning
Pijin (Solomon Islands)                      Gudfala mone
Pijin (Solomon Islands)[good morning to you] Gudfala mone go long iu
Pijin (Solomon Islands)                      Mone
Pijin (Solomon Islands) [answer]             Mone mone mone
Pipil (El Salvador)                          Yehyek tunal
Pipil (El Salvador)                          Bwenas dias
Plattdeutsch (Germany)                       G'n morje
[Police Motu, see Hiri Motu]
Polish (Poland)                              Dzien dobry
Portuguese (Portugal, Brazil)                Bom dia
Puluwat (Micronesia)                         Nesor állim

Quechua Ayacuchano (Ayacucho Peru)           Allin p'unchay
Quechua Ayacuchano (Ayacucho Peru)           Winus diyas
Quechua Cochabambino (Bolivia)               Allin p'unchaj
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru)                Allin p'unchaw
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru)                Wenos días
Quiché (Guatemala)                           Sakiric
Quichua (Ecuador)                            Alli punzha
Quichua (Ecuador)                            Alli puncha​*
*يتبع*​


----------



## قلم حر (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية*

شكرا للموضوع الجديد .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## ارووجة (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية*

*Romani [Sinte] (Central Europe)              Lashi de tehara
Romani [Sinte] (Central Europe)              Dobroj tume
Romani [Sofia Erli] (Bulgaria)               Lachshí tí yavin
Romani [Sliven] (Bulgaria)                   Bahtali ti avin
Romanian (Romania)                           Bunã dimineata
Romansch (Switzerland)                       Bun di
Russian (Russia)                             Dobroye utro
Rutoro (Uganda)                              Oreire ota?
Rutoro (Uganda) [reply]                      Ndeire kurungi

Saami [Davvi] (Scandinavia)                  Buorre idit
Saami [Davvi] (Scandinavia)                  Buorre iًit 
Sakao (Espiritu Santo Island Vanuatu)        Segren vogvog
Sangha (Mali)                                Agapo
Saramaccan (Suriname)                        I weki no
Saramaccan (Suriname) [response]             Mi weki e
Saramaccan (Suriname)                        Nááfu
Sardinian (Italy)                            Bonas dies
Sarnami (Suriname, Holland)                  Subh ba khair
Savonian (Ylä-Savo Finland)                  Hyvvee huomenta
Scots (Scotland)                             Guid mornin
Sepedi (South Africa)                        Robala gabotse
Serbian (Bosnia, Yugoslavia)                 Dobro jutro
Serrere (Senegal, Gambia)                    Ndio ko yong
Sesotho (Lesotho, South Africa)              Mmoro
Sesotho (Lesotho, S Afr.) [plural]           Mmorong
Setswana (South Africa, Botswana)            O tsogile jang
Shambaa (Tanzania)                           Onga mahundo
Shambaa (Tanzania) [reply]                   Ni vedi, hangize wako
Shanghaiese (Shanghai China)                 Han zhou
Shingazidja (Comoros)                        Barza husha
Shipibo (Peru)                               Hacum ya mucuryi
[Shona, see Chishona]
Shuri (Okinawa Japan)                        Ukimi soo chii
Silozi (Zambia, Zimbabwe, Botswana)          Mu lumele
Silozi (Zambia, Zimbabwe, Botswana) [formal] Mu lumele shangwe
Silozi (Zambia, Zimbabwe, Botswana)          Mu zuhile
Silozi (Zambia, Zimbabwe, Botswana)          Mu zuhile cwani
Slovak (Slovakia)                            Dobré ráno
Slovenian (Slovenia)                         Dobro jutro
Somali (Somalia, Ethiopia)                   Subax wanaagsan
Sorbian [Upper Sorbian] (eastern Germany)    Dobre ranje
Sorbian [Upper Sorbian] (e. Germany)[answer] Dobre spodobanje
Sorbian [Lower Sorbian] (eastern Germany)    Dobre zajts'o
Spanish (America, Spain)                     Buenos días
Sranan (Suriname)                            Gu morgu
Sûdovian (Baltic reigon)                     Kailas anksteinai
Sundanese (Indonesia)                        Wilujeng enjing
Susu (Guinea)                                Tena mari
Swedish (Sweden, Finland) [formal]           God morgon

Tagalog (Philippines)                        Magandang umaga
Tagalog (Philippines)                        Magandang umaga po
Tagalog (Philippiens) [at noon]              Magandang tanghali
Tagalog (Philippines) [at noon]              Magandang tanghali po
Tamil (Tamil Nadu India)                     Vanakkam
Tatar (Russia, China)                        Kheerle irte
Tatar (Russia, China)                        Xeyirli irte
Telugu (India)                               Suprabhaatam
Telugu (India)                               Shobhodayam
Tetum (East Timor)                           Dadeer kmanek
Tetum (East Timor)                           Dader diak
[Teuso, see Icetot]
Thai (Thailand)                              Sawatdi torn chao
Tibetan (China, Nepal, India)                Nga-to delek
Tigrinya (Ethiopia) [to man]                 Dehan haderka
Tigrinya (Ethiopia) [to woman]               Dehan haderki
Tlingit (Canada, USA)                        Juk'e-ri-tsu-tat
Tok Pisin (Papua New Guinea)                 Moning
Tok Pisin (Papua New Guinea)                 Monin
Tok Pisin (Papua New Guinea)                 Monin tru
Tongan (Tonga, Pacific Islands) [daylight]   Malo e tau ma'u 'a e 'aho' ni
Tongan (Tonga, Pacific Islands) [morning]    Malo tau ma'u e pongipongi ni
Tongan (Tonga, Pacific Islands) [morning]    Malo e tau lava ki he pongipongi' ni
Trobes Tokples (Trobriand Papua New Guinea)  Bwena kau kwau
Tsonga (South Africa)                        Avusheni
Turkish (Turkey, Northern Cyprus)            Günaydin
Turkmen (Turkmenistan)                       Ertiriniz hajïrlï bolsun

Udmurt (Russia)                              Ziech chuknaen
Ukrainian (Ukraine)                          Dobri ranok
Ukrainian (Ukraine)                          Dobroho ranki
Unagan (Alaska, Russia) [morning]            Qilachxizax
Ute (Colorado and Utah USA)                  Ati'wichgusak
Uvean (Wallis and Futuna)                    Malo te ma'uli

Valencian (Spain)                            Bon dia
Venda (South Africa)                         Ndi matsheloni
Veps (western Russia)                        Hüväd homendest
Visayan (Philippines)                        Maayong buntang
Visayan (Philippines) [noon]                 Maayong udto
Võoru (Võrumaa Estonia)                       Tereq hummogust
Võoru (Võrumaa Estonia)                       Tereh hummogust
Votic (Russia)                               Üvä oomni

Waali (Northwestern Ghana)                   Ansomaa
Welsh (Wales)                                Bore da
Wolof (West Africa)                          Jama nga fanaan
Wolof (West Africa)                          Yamanga fanin
Wolof (West Africa)                          Naka subaci

Xhosa (South Africa)                         Bhota

Yacouba (Côte d'Ivoire, Liberia) [man]       Unzhu babo
Yacouba (Côte d'Ivoire, Liberia) [woman]     Na babo
Yao (Malawi, Tanzania, Mozambique)           Subayeedi
Yao (Malawi, Tanzania, Mozambique)           Kuceele
Yiddish (Russia, USA)                        Ah gut morgen
Yitchogo (Gabon) [to a woman]                Yi maram bouga
Yoruba (West Africa) [honorific]             E káàrò
Yoruba (West Africa) [non-honorific]         O káàrò
Yoruba (West Africa) [same age or younger]   Ku aro
Yoruba (West Africa) [to older person]       E ku aro

Zapotec (Villa Alta Mexico)                  Padiull
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico)                    Padiox
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico)                    Padioxei
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico) [old]              Sha'oza zil
Zapotec (Yulalag Mexico)                     Padiuzhe
Zarma (Niger, Nigeria, Burkina Faso)         Matinkeni
Zjerma (Niger)                               Aran kani baani
Zulu (Southern Africa)                       Umhlala gahle​*


----------



## ارووجة (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية*

*"Good afternoon" in more than 160 languages​*
*Afrikaans (Southern Africa)                  Goeie middag
Aklanon (Philippines)                        Mayad nga hapon
Aklanon (Philippines)                        Mayad-ayad nga hapon
Albanian (Albania, Yugoslavia)               Mirëdita
Amharic (Ethiopia) [to male]                 Indemin walk
Amharic (Ethiopia) [to female]               Indemin walsh
Amharic (Ethiopia) [to several]              Indemin walachihu
Apinagé (Brazil)                             Aríni
Arabic (N Africa, Middle East)               Masaa al-khayr
Arabic (Egypt)                               Misae' el kher
Arabic (Egypt) [reply]                       Misaa' el nur
Arabic (Egypt)                               Messa el rir
Arabic (Egypt)                               Naharak
Arabic (Lebanon)                             Masaa el-khayr
Arabic (Morocco)                             Mselkhir
Aragonese (Aragon Spain)                     Buena tardi
Aragonese (Aragon Spain) [in spoken lang.]   Güena tardi
Armenian [Western] (Armenia)                 Pari gessor
Armenian [Eastern] (Armenia)                 Bari or
Asante (Ghana) [to one person]               Maahá
Asante (Ghana) [to several people]           Memá mo ahá
Asante (Ghana) [reply]                       Yemu
Asturian (Spain)                             Bona tarde
Asturian (Spain)                             Bones tardes
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)                Winas tàris
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)                Winas tartis

Bakitara (Central Africa)                    Ogorobere?
Bakitara (Central Africa) [answer]           Ndiho
Bambara (Mali) [to one person]               I ni wula
Bambara (Mali) [to several people]           Aw ni wula
Basque (Spain, France)                       Arratsalde on
Belorussian (Belarus)                        Dzien' dobry
Bemba (Zambia, Congo-Kinshasa)               Mwachoma bwanji
Bemba (Zambia, Congo-Kinshasa)               Cungulo mukwai
Bengali (Bangladesh, India)                  Shubho oporanho
Bislama (Vanuatu)                            Gud aftenun
Bole (Nigeria)                               Barka bushi
Bole (Nigeria) [answer]                      Yawwa
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina)             Dobar dan
Brigidian (western Ireland)                  Evnez mahaha
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)                         Dobar den

Cantonese (China)                            Néih hóu
Cantonese (China)                            Ngh on an san
Cantonese (China)                            Ng ngon
Catalan (Andorra, Spain, France)             Bona tarda
Catalan (Andorra, Spain, France)             Bona tarde
Chamorro (Guam, Mariana Island)              Talu'anin maolek
Chamorro (Guam, Mariana Island)              Buenas tatdes
Chatino (Tataltepec Mexico)                  Cua nque' xlyaa
Chechen (Northern Caucasus Russia)           De dika doila
Chechen (Northern Caucasus Russia)           De dik doil
Cherokee (Okla. & N Carolina USA)            Os-da-su-hi-ye-i
Chinyanja (Southern Africa)                  Mwachoma bwanji
Chishona (Southern Africa) [by women]        Masíkatí shéwe
Chishona (Southern Africa) [by men]          Masíkatí chirombówe
Chishona (Southern Africa) [to women]        Masíkatí mái
Chishona (Southern Africa) [to men]          Masíkatí babá
Chishona (Southern Africa) [1]               Masíkatí
Chishona (Southern Africa) [2: answer to #1] Masíkatí maswera sei?
Chishona (Southern Africa) [3: answer to #2] Ndaswera maswerawo
Chishona (Southern Africa) [4: answer to #3] Ndaswera 
Chitonga (Zambia)                            Mwalibizya
Chitonga (Zambia)                            Mwayusa
Chuuk (Chuuk Island Micronesia)[4pm to dark] Neekkunuyón ánnim
Comoran (Comoros)                            Bariza djioni
Cornish [Middle/unified] (Great Britain)     Durdadha
Creole (Dominican Republic)                  Bonn apwé midi
Croatian (Croatia, Bosnia)                   Dobar dan
Czech (Czech Republic)                       Dobré odpoledne

Dagaare (Ghana, Burkina Faso)                Fo ngmenaa
Dagaare (Ghana, Burkina Faso)                Ye ngmenaa
Dagaare (Ghana, Burkina Faso)                Ngemenaa tae?
Danish (Denmark, Greenland)                  God eftermiddag
Dusun (Sabah Malaysia)                       Kopisanangan dangadaou
Dutch (Netherlands)                          Goedemiddag
Dutch (Netherlands) [in spoken language]     Goeiemiddag
Dyula (Cote d'Ivoire, Burkina Faso, Mali)    I ni tilé

Edo (Nigeria)                                Ób'ávàn
Ekegusii (Kenya)                             Bwairire buya
English (America, Australia, UK)             Good afternoon
Esperanto (international use)                Bonan tagon
Estonian (Estonia)                           Tere päevast

Faroese (Faroe Islands)                      Goðan dag
Farsi (Iran, Afghanistan, Pakistan)          Roz beh'khayr
Finnish (Finland)                            Hyvää päivää
Finnish (Finland) [informal]                 Päivää
Fon (Benin, Togo)                            Kudo hweme
Fore (Papua New Guinea)                      Atamáiné
French (France, Quebec Canada)               Bon après-midi
Frisian (Netherlands, Germany)               Middei
Frisian (Netherlands, Germany)               Goemiddei
Fulani (West Africa)                         Jam ñalli
Futuna (Wallis and Futuna)                   Malo le kataki

Galician (Spain)                             Boa tarde
Galician (Spain)                             Boas tardes
Gbhandi (Liberia)                            Okania
Georgian (Georgia)                           Gamarjobat
German (Central Europe)                      Guten Tag   
German (Zurich Switzerland) [spoken]         Gu-ëte Tag
German (Zurich Switzerland) [spoken]         Gu-etä Tag
German [Südhessisch] (Germany)               Gute Owend
German (Vienna Austria)                      Dere
Greek (Greece, Cyprus)                       Herete
Greek (Greece, Cyprus)                       Kaló mesiméri
Guaja (Brazil)                               Kwarahó
Guarani (Paraguay)                           Mba'éichapa nde asaje
Guarani (Paraguay)                           Mba'éichapa ndeka'aru
Guarani (Paraguay) [answer]                  Cheka'aru porâ, ha nde

Hausa (West Africa)                          Barkà dà yâmma
Hausa (West Africa) [reply]                  Barkà kàdai
Hawaiian (Hawaii) [rarely used]              Aloha 'auinala
Hiri Motu (Papua New Guinea)                 Handorai namona
Hmong (Laos, Thailand) [rarely used]         Nyob zoo thaum yav tavsu
Huasteco (Mexico)                            Waklane:nek
Hungarian (Hungary)                          Jó estét 

Icelandic (Iceland)                          Góًa kvöldiً
Igbo (Nigeria)                               Ezigbo efife
Igbo (Nigeria)                               Imela efife
Ilokano (Philippines) [formal]               Naimbag a malemyo
Ilokano (Philippines) [informal]             Naimbag a malemmo
Ilokano (Philippines)                        Naimbag nga malem  
Ilonggo (Philippines)                        Maayong hapon
Indonesian (Indonesia, Surinam)              Selamat sore
Inuktitut (Baffin Island Canada)             Unnusakkut
Inuktitut (Canada)                           Unusakut
Irish Gaelic (Ireland)                       Dia dhuit tr&aacue;thnóna
Irish Gaelic (Ireland) [plural]              Dia dhaoibh tráthnóna
Italian (Italy)                              Buon pomeriggio
Itbayaten (Batanes Philippines)              Kapian ka pa nu Dios aschamacuyab
Ivasayen (Batanes Philippines)               Capian ka pa nu Dios si chamacuyab

Japanese [Nosaka Ben] (Nosaka-machi Japan)   Oshimai nasai mashi
Javanese (Indonesia)                         Sugeng siang

Kadazan (Sabah Malaysia)                     Kopivosian dontadau
Kangbe (West Africa)                         E nea woorah
Kapampangan (Philippines)                    Mayap a gatpanapun
Kapampangan (Philippines) [formal]           Mayap a gatpanapun pu
Karitiana (Brazil)                           Goy'mõyn
Kasem (Ghana, Burkina Faso)                  De N wea
Kasem (Ghana, Burkina Faso)                  De N de wea
Khakas (Russia)                              Xandyra qunorte
Kiga (Africa)                                Osiibire gye
Kikongo (Congo, Angola)                      Malembe nyale
Kinyarwanda (Rwanda)                         Mwiriwe
Kinyarwanda (Rwanda)                         Wiiriwe ho?
Kinyarwanda (Rwanda) [answer]                Wiiriwe
Kirundi (Burundi)                            Miriwe
Kisanga (Bunkeya Congo-Kinshasa)             Twaimunai
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa)                 Habari za mchana
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa)                 Habari ya mchana
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [answer]        Nzuri
Kosraean (Micronesia)                        Lenwo
Kosraean (Micronesia)                        Lwen wo
Krioulu (Cape Verde)                         Bo tardi
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [#1: noon, sing.] Wa uhala po?
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [#1: noon,plural] Mwa uhala po?
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [#2: answ.to #1]  Ee
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [#3: answ.to #2]  Nawa tuu?
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [#4: answ.to #3]  Ee, ove wa uhala po?
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [#5: answ.to #4]  Ee
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [#6: answ.to #5]  Nawa tuu?
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [#7: answ.to #6]  Ee, onawa

Ladino (Israel, Turkey)                      Buenas tadres
Latvian (Latvia)                             Labdien
Livonian (Livonia) [modern]                  Jõva päva
Livonian (Livonia) [older]                   Jõvvõ pävvõ
Luganda (South Uganda)                       Osiiby'otya?
Luganda (South Uganda) [answer]              Bulungi
Lingala (Congo)                              Mbóte
Lingala (Congo)                              Mbóte na yó
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                       Laba diena
Lunyankole (Mbarara South Uganda)            Osibiregye?
Lunyankole (Mbarara South Uganda) [answer]   Nsibire kurungi
Lunyoro (West Uganda)                        Oraire ota?
Lunyoro (West Uganda)                        Kurungi
Luxembourgish (Luxembourg)                   Gudden Nomëtteg

Malay (Malaysia, Brunei)                     Selamat petang
Malay (Malyasia, Brunei)                     Selamat tengah hari
Maltese (Malta)                              Wara nofsinhar it-tajjeb
Maltese (Malta)                              Wara nofs-in-nhar
Mandarin (China)                             Wu an
Mandarin (China)                             Xiao wu hao
Mandinka (Gambia)                            Itinyau
Maninka (Guinea, Liberia, Sierra Leone)      Mesomme
Manx (Great Britain)                         Fastyr mie
Mari [Hill Mari] (Russia)                    Pury kechy
Mari [Meadow Mari] (Russia)                  Poro keche
Marshallese (Marshal Islands)                Yokwe in raelep
Mashi (Bukavu Congo-Kinshasa)                Asinge
Milanese [Lombard] (Milan Italy)             Reverissi
Min Nam [Hokkien] (Taiwan)                   Ehbpo
Minangkabau (West Sumatra Indonesia)         Salamaik sore
Mixe (Oaxaca Mexico)                         Eڑnásh
Mixtec (Chalcatongo Oaxaca Mexico)           Tàníñini
Mixtec (Chalcatongo Oaxaca Mexico)           Táñini
Mixtec (Santa Catarina Estetla Mexico)       Kobaadín sakwaa
Mixtec (Sta. Catarina Estetla Mex.) [answer] Kobadiátu sakwaa
Mongolian (Mongolia, N China)                Odriin mend
Moore (Burkina Faso)                         Zaabre ibaare? 
Moore (Burkina Faso)                         Zaabre yaa laafi?
Moore (Burkina Faso)                         Zaabre kiema?
Moore (Burkina Faso) [answer]                Laafi
Moore (Burkina Faso) [answer]                Laafibeme
Moore (Burkina Faso) [answer]                Laafibala
Motu (Papua New Guinea)                      Adorahi namona

Náhuatl (Mexico, El Salvador)                Cualli teotlac
Náhuatl (Mexico, El Salvador)                Cualli teotlactin
Náhuatl (Tepoztlan Mexico)                   Cualli motonalli
Ndebele (South Africa)                       Litshonile
Nigerian Pidgin (Nigeria)                    Good afternoon
Norwegian [Bokmaal] (Norway)                 God ettermiddag
Norwegian [Sortland] (Norway)                Go'وttermiddag
Norwegian [Sortland] (Norway)                Go'وttmiddag
[Nyankore, see Lunyankole]

Okanagan (Montana USA)                       Way' xast senyakwqín
Okanagan (Montana USA)                       Xast senyakwqín
Ossetian (Georgia)                           Dæ bon khorz
Ossetian (Georgia)                           Uæ bon khorz
Otetela (Lodja Congo-Kinshasa)               Moyo

Paipai (Southern California USA)             Kam'yuli
Paipai (Southern Cal. USA) [not stopping]    Nyumkjkye
Papiamentu (Dutch Antilles, Aruba)           Bon tardi
Phorhépecha (Michoacán Mexico)               Nar chúsku
Pijin (Solomon Islands)                      Gud aftanun
Pijin (Solomon Islands) [to one person]      Aftanun
Pijin (Solomon Islands) [to two people]      Aftanun tufala
Pijin (Solomon Islands) [to three people]    Aftanun trifala
Pijin (Solomon Islands) [to more than three] Aftanun olketa
Pipil (El Salvador)                          Yehyek netiutak
[Police Motu, see Hiri Motu]
Polish (Poland)                              Dzien dobry
Portuguese (Portugal, Brazil)                Boa tarde
Provencal (France)                           Bonser

Quechua Ayacuchano (Ayacucho Peru)           Allin sukha
Quechua Ayacuchano (Ayacucho Peru)           Winas tardis
Quechua Cochabambino (Cochabamba Bolivia)    Alllin sukha
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru)                Wenas tardis
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru)                Allin sukha
Quiché (Guatemala)                           Xek'ij

Russian (Russia)                             Dobry den
Rutoro (Uganda)                              Osibire ota
Rutoro (Uganda) [reply]                      Nsibire kurungi

Saramaccan (Suriname)                        I dë nö
Sardinian (Italy)                            Bonas tardas
Savonian (Ylä-Savo Finland)                  Hyvvee päevee
Scottish Gaelic (Scotland)                   Feasgar math
Scots (Scotland)                             Guid eenin
Scots [Ulster] (N Ireland)                   Guid een
Serbian (Bosnia, Yugoslavia)                 Dobar dan
Serrere (Senegal, Gambia)                    Guiro po ko
Seselwa (Seychelles)                         Bon apremidi
Setswana (South Africa, Botswana)            O tlotse jang
Shambaa (Tanzania)                           Onga mshi
Shanghaiese (Shanghai China)                 Non ho
[Shona, see Chishona]
Silozi (Zambia, Zimbabwe, Botswana)          Mu tozi
Silozi (Zambia, Zimbabwe, Botswana)          Mu tozi cwani
Silozi (Zambia) [late afternoon]             Kiman zibwana
Silozi (Zambia) [to p.coming home from work] Mu koktokile spa
Slovak (Slovakia)                            Dobré popoludnie
Slovenian (Slovenia)                         Dober dan
Somali (Somalia, Ethiopia)                   Galab wanaagsan
Spanish (America, Spain)                     Buenas tardes
Sundanese (Indonesia)                        Wilujeng siang
Swedish (Sweden, Finland)                    God middag​*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية*

سلام المسيح †

شكرا يا اختي العزيزة ارووجة على الموضوع المميز الرب يباركك †


----------



## ارووجة (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية*

*Tagalog (Philippines)                        Magandang hapon
Tamil (Tamil Nadu India)                     Vanakkam
Tatar (Russia)                               Kheerle kin
Tatar (Russia, China)                        Xeyirli kön
Telugu (India)                               Namaskaaram
Thai (Thailand)                              Sawat-dii torn bai
Tetum (East Timor)                           Loraek diak
Tetum (East Timor)                           Loraik kmanek
Tetum (East Timor) [from Portuguese]         Botarde
Tigrinya (Ethiopia) [to a man]               Kemey we'ilka
Tigrinya (Ethiopia) [to a woman]             Kemey we'ilki
Tok Pisin (Papua New Guinea)                 Apinun
Tongan (Tonga, Pacific Islands)              Malo tau ma'u e ho'ata ni
Tongan (Tonga, Pacific Islands) [daylight]   Malo e tau ma'u 'a e 'aho' ni
Trobes Tokples (Trobriand Papua New Guinea)  Bwena la lai
Tsonga (South Africa)                        Inhelekani
Turkish (Turkey, Northern Cyprus)            Iyi ö-glenler

Ukrainian (Ukraine)                          Dobri den
Ute (Colorado and Utah USA)                  Ati'tog'otavلivinakwayak
Uvean (Wallis and Futuna)                    Malo te kataki

Valencian (Spain)                            Bona vesprada
Venda (South Africa)                         Ndi masiari
Visayan (Philippines)                        Maayong hapon

Waali (Northwestern Ghana)                   Antere
Welsh (Wales)                                Pnawn da
Welsh (Wales)                                Prynhawn da
Wolof (West Africa)                          Jama nga yendoo
Wolof (West Africa)                          Naka bekit bi

Yao (Malawi, Tanzania, Mozambique) [late]    Kusweele
Yoruba (West Africa) [honorific]             E káàsán
Yoruba (West Africa) [non-honorific]         O káàsán
Yoruba (West Africa) [same age or younger]   Ku osan
Yoruba (West Africa) [to older person]       E ku osan
Yucatec (Mexico)                             Bwenas tardes

Zapotec (Teotitlán Mexico)                   Zac chil
Zapotec (Villa Alta Mexico)                  Padiull
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico)                    Padiox
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico)                    Padioxei
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico) [old]              Sha'oza zha
Zapotec (Yulalag Mexico)                     Padiuzhe​*


----------



## ارووجة (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية*

*"Good evening" in more than 225 languages​*
*Adyghe (Middle East)                         Wipchiha shoo
Adyghe (Middle East)                         Chashra-hat-gublugo
Afrikaans (Southern Africa)                  Goeienaand
Aklanon (Philippines)                        Mayad nga gabi-i
Albanian (Albania, Yugoslavia)               Mirëmbrëma
Amharic (Ethiopia, Israel, Egypt)            Dehna yideru
Anglo-Saxon (England)                        God æfen
Apinagé (Brazil)                             Aríni
Arabic (North Africa, Middle East)           Masaa al-khair
Arabic (Egypt)                               Misaa' el kher
Arabic (Egypt) [answer]                      Misaa' el nur
Arabic (Egypt)                               Messa el rir
Arabic (Morocco)                             Mselkhir
Aragonese (Aragon Spain)                     Buena nuei
Aragonese (Aragon Spain) [in spoken lang.]   Güena nuei
Armenian [Western] (Armenia)                 Pari yerego
Armenian [Western] (Armenia)                 Pari irigun
Armenian [Eastern] (Armenia)                 Bari yereko
Aromunian (Greece, Balkans)                  Bunã seara
Asante (Ghana) [to one person]               Maadwó
Asante (Ghana) [to several people]           Memá mo adwó
Asturian (Spain)                             Bona nuechi
Ateso (Uganda)                               Akwar najokan
[Aukan, see Ndjuka]
Aymara (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)                Winas tartis
Aymara (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)                Winas tàris
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran)               Axsaminiz xeyir
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran) [informal]    Axsamiz xeyir

Bambara (Mali)                               I ni wonla
Bambara (Mali)                               I ni wula
Bashkir (Russia)                             Kheyerle kis
Basque (Spain, France)                       Arratsalde on
Belorussian (Belarus)                        Dobry viechar
Bemba (Zambia)                               Cungulopo mukwai
Bengali (Bangladesh)                         Shuvo shandhya
Bilen (Bogos Ethiopia)                       Aja kunduKw'ma?
Bilen (Bogos Ethiopia) [answer]              MerHaba aja kunduKw'ma
Breton (Brittany France)                     Noz vat
Breton (Brittany France)                     Nozvezh vat
Brigidian (western Ireland)                  Evnez mahaha
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)                         Dobar vecher

Cantonese (China)                            Maan ngon
Cassubian (Northweast Poland)                Dobri wieczór
Catalan (Andorra, Spain, France)             Bona tarda
Catalan (Balearic islands)                   Bon vespre
Chamorro (Guam, Mariana Island)              Pupuengin maolek
Chatino (Tataltepec Mexico)                  Cua nque' sii
Chechen (Northern Caucasus Russia)           Sürea dika yoila
Chechen (Northern Caucasus Russia)           Syyr dik joil
Chichewa (Malawi) [evening]                  Mwaswela bwanji
Chinyanja (Southern Africa)                  Mwaswela bwanji
Chishona (Southern Africa) [by women]        Manheru shéwe
Chishona (Southern Africa) [by men]          Manheru chirombówe
Chishona (Southern Africa) [to women]        Manheru mái
Chishona (Southern Africa) [to men]          Manheru babá
Chishona (Southern Africa) [1]               Manheru
Chishona (Southern Africa) [2: answer to #1] Manheru maswera sei?
Chishona (Southern Africa) [3: answer to #2] Ndaswera maswerawo
Chishona (Southern Africa) [4: answer to #3] Ndaswera 
Chuuk (Chuuk Island Micronesia)              Neepwong ánnim
Chuuk (Chuuk Island Micronesia)              Neepwoong ánnim
Chuuk (Mortlock Island Micronesia)           Leepwong állim
Chuvash (Russia)                             Yra kach
Comoran (Comoros)                            Bariza massihou
Comoran (Comoros)                            Habhari za jio
Cornish (Great Britain)                      Gorthugher da
Cornish (Great Britain) [modern]             Ternestatha
Corsican (France)                            Bona sera
Crioulo (Guinea-Bissau)                      Boma note
Croatian (eastern Croatia, Bosnia)           Dobro veche
Croatian (western Croatia)                   Dobra vecher
Croatian (Croatia, Bosnia)                   Dobar vecher
Czech (Czech Republic)                       Dobry vecher

Dagaare (Ghana, Burkina Faso)                Fo zimaane
Dagaare (Ghana, Burkina Faso)                Ye zimaane
Dagaare (Ghana, Burkina Faso)                Zie maangee 
Danish (Denmark, Greenland)                  God aften
Dhivehi (Maldives)                           Baajja veri haveereh
Dusun (Sabah Malaysia)                       Kopisanangan do sosodopon
Dutch (Netherlands)                          Goedenavond
Dutch (Netherlands) [spoken language]        Goeienavond
Dyula (B. Faso, C. d'Ivoire, Mail)           I ni wula

Edo (Nigeria)                                Ób'ótà
English (America, Australia, UK)             Good evening
English [Middle English]                     Gode æfen
Esperanto (international use)                Bonan vesperon
Estonian (Estonia) [as a greeting]           Tere õhtust
Estonian (Estonia) [to say goodbye]          Head õhtut
Eton (Cameroon) [early evening]              Mbe mbe n'goré
Eton (Cameroon) [early evening, response]    N'goré mbang
Eton (Cameroon) [late evening]               Mbe mbe alou
Eton (Cameroon) [late evening, response]     Alumbang

Faroese (Faroe Islands)                      Gott kvøld
Farsi (Iran, Afghanistan, Pakistan)          Shab beh'khayr
Fijian (Fiji)                                Ni sa bogi
Finnish (Finland)                            Hyvää iltaa
Fon (Benin, Togo)                            Kudo gbada
Fore (Papua New Guinea)                      Ásekané
Fore (Papua New Guinea)                      Ásekwané
French (Europe, Africa, Can.) [after sunset] Bonsoir
French (Europe, Africa, Can.) [after sunset] Bonne soirée
Frisian (Netherlands, Germany)               Goejûn
Frisian (Schleswig-Holstein)                 God iinj
Friulian (northern Italy)                    Buinesère

Gagauz (southern Moldova)                    Avsham khair olsun
Galician (Spain)                             Boas noites
Georgian (Georgia) [afternoon]               Saghamo mshvidobisa
German (Central Europe)                      Guten Abend
German (Bavarian Alps) [spoken]              Guatn Abend
German (Bern Switzerland) [spoken]           Gu-eten Abe
German (Zurich Switzerland)                  Gu-ëten Aabig
German (Zurich Switzerland)                  Gu-etä Naabig
German (Zurich Switzerland) [old]            Aabig
Greek (Greece, Cyprus)                       Kalinishta
Griko (Salento Italy)                        Kalo' bra'i
Guarani (Paraguay)                           Mba'éichapa ndepyhare
Guarani (Paraguay) [answer]                  Chepyhare porâ, ha nde
Gujarati (India)                             Shubh saandhya

Hassaniya (Mauritania)                       Masa elher
Hausa (West Africa)                          Barkà dà yâmma
Hausa (West Africa) [reply]                  Barkà kàdai
Hawaiian (Hawaii) [rarely used]              Aloha ahiahi
Hebrew (Israel)                              Erev tov
Hmong (Laos, Thailand) [rarely used]         Nyob zoo thaum yav tsaus ntuj
Hungarian (Hungary)                          Jó estét

Icelandic (Iceland)                          Gott kvöld
Igbo (Nigeria)                               Ezigbo mgbede
Igbo (Nigeria)                               Kachifo  
Ilokano (Philippines) [formal]               Naimbag a rabiiyo
Ilokano (Philippines) [informal]             Naimbag a rabiimo
Ilokano (Philippines)                        Naimbag nga rabii
Ilonggo (Philippines)                        Maayong gabi-i
Ilonggo (Philippines)                        Maayong sab
Indonesian (Indonesia, Surinam)              Selamat malam
Ingush (Russia)                              Sejra dika xajla hwa
Ingush (Russia) [answer to above]            Hwa 'a xajla sejra dika
Ingush (Russia) [answer elder > young man]   Duqa vaaxalva hwo
Ingush (Russia) [answer elder > young men]   Duqa daaxalda sho
Ingush (Russia) [answer elder > young woman] Duqa jaaxiila hwo
Ingush (Russia) [answer elder > midage]      Maarsha-ca vaaxalva hwo
Ingush (Russia) [answer elder > midage pl]   Maarsha-ca daaxalda sho 
Interlingua (constructed)                    Bon vespere
Irish Gaelic (Ireland)                       Tráthnóna
Italian (Cent. Europe, E Africa)             Buona sera
Itbayaten (Batanes Philippines)              Kapian ka pa nu Dios ascha'xep
Ivasayen (Batanes Philippines)               Capian ka pa nu Dios si chana'jep

Japanese (Japan)                             Konban wa
Japanese [Izumo] (Japan)                     Banji mashite
Japanese [Tohoku] (Yonezawa Japan)           Oban desu
Javanese (Java Indonesia)                    Sugeng sore

Kadazan (Sabah Malaysia)                     Kopivosian donsodop
Kalaallisut (Greenland)                      Inuugujaq
Kangbe (West Africa)                         E nea sooh
Kapampangan (Philippines)                    Mayap a bengi
Kapampangan (Philippines) [formal]           Mayap a bengi pu
Karaim (Lithuania, Ukraine)                  Kiech jachshy
Kazakh (Kazakstan, C. Asia, China)           Khayrly kesh
Khakas (Russia)                              Chalaxai eer
Kiga (Africa)                                Osiibire gye
Kikongo (Cuba) [afternoon and early evening] Malembe nyale
Kikongo (Cuba) [late evening and night]      Kabungo yayé
Kinyarwanda (Rwanda)                         Mwiriwe
Kirundi (Burundi)                            Miriwe
Kisanga (South Congo-Kinshasa)               Kyunguloi
Kisanga (South Congo-Kinshasa) [response]    Eyo mwane
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa)                 Habari za jioni
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [answer]        Nzuri
Klallam (Washington USA)                     ?éy' tángen
Komi-Permyak (Russia)                        Bur ryt
Komi-Zyrian (Russia)                         Bur ryt
Konkani (Goa India)                          Dev bori ratt dium
Konkani (Goa India)                          Dev bori rat diunk
Koromfe (Burkina Faso)                       A baane hori
Kosraean (Micronesia)                        Eke wo
Kosraean (Micronesia)                        Ekwe wo
Krioulu (Cape Verde)                         Bo tardi
Kurdi (Iraq, Iran)                           Evarbash
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia)                   Wa tokelwa pot
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia)                   Mwa tokelwa pot
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [leaving]         Ka tokelweni nawa
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [leaving]         Tu tokelweni nawa 
Kwéyòl (Haiti)                               Bonswa
Kwéyòl (Haiti)                               Bon nuit
Kwéyòl (Haiti)                               Bòn nouyit

Ladin (Trentino-Alto Adige Italy)            Bona sëira
Lakhota (United States, Canada)              Hta yetu waste
Latvian (Latvia)                             Labvakar
Lenape (Delaware United States)              Kulakween
Lingala (Africa)                             Mbote
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                       Labas vakaras
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                       Laba vakara
Livonian (Latvia)                            Jõva õdõg
Livonian (Latvia) [older]                    Jõvvõ õdõgt
Low Saxon (Eastern Friesland)                Gode Avend
Low Saxon (Eastern Friesland)                Goden Avend
Low Saxon [Northern] (Germany)               Avend
Low Saxon [Northern] (Germany)               Goden Avend
Low Saxon [Northern] (Germany)               Gouden avend
Low Saxon [Westphalian] (Germany)            Gueden Abend
Luganda (South Uganda)                       Osiibye otya nno
Luganda (South Uganda) [answer]              Bulungi
Lunyoro (Uganda)                             Osibire ota
Luo (Kenya, Tanzania)                        Oimore
Luxembourgish (Luxembourg)                   Gudden Owend

Macedonian (Macedonia)                       Dobra vecher
Malay (Malaysia, Brunei)                     Selamat malam
Malinké (Senegal, Mali)                      Ni wula
Maltese (Malta)                              Il-lejla
Maltese (Malta)                              Bonswa
Maltese (Malta)                              Bona sira
Mandarin (China)                             Wan shang hao
Mandinka (West Africa)                       Iworara
Manx (Britain) [early evening]               Fastyr mie
Manx (Britain) [late evening and night]      Oie vie
Maori (Cook Islands)                         Kia orana 'i teia a'ia'i
Mari [Hill Mari] (Russia)                    Pury vady
Mari [Meadow Mari] (Russia)                  Poro kás
Marshallese (Marshal Islands)                Yokwe in jota
Mawe (Brazil)                                Awãe aiko
Milanese [Lombard] (Milan Italy)             Reverissi
Minangkabau (West Sumatra Indonesia)         Salamaik malam
Mixe (Oaxaca Mexico)                         Mogutzou
Mixtec (Sta. Catarina Estetla Mexico)        Arasío
Monégasque (Monaco)                          Bona sera
Mongolian (Mongolia, N China)                Odoin mend
Mòoré (Burkina Faso)                         Nezabri
Mòoré (Burkina Faso)                         Zaabre ibaare? 
Mòoré (Burkina Faso)                         Zaabre yaa laafi?
Mòoré (Burkina Faso)                         Zaabre kiema?
Mòoré (Burkina Faso) [answer]                Laafi
Mòoré (Burkina Faso) [answer]                Laafibeme
Mòoré (Burkina Faso) [answer]                Laafibala
Mordvin (Russia)                             Paro chokshne
Motu (Papua New Guinea)                      Hanuaboi namona

Náhuatl (Mexico, El Salvador)                Cualli yohualli
Náhuatl (Mexico, El Salvador)                Cualli yohualtin
Náhuatl (Mexico, El Salvador) [after dark]   Cualli tlayohuan
Náhuatl (Tepoztlan Mexico)                   Cualli moyohualli
Náhuatl (Tepoztlan Mexico) [after dark]      Cualli motlayohuan
Náhuatl [classical] [Aztec Empire]           Ma cualli yohualli
Ndebele (Zimbabwe)                           Lilale
Ndebele (Zimbabwe)                           Litshone njani
Ndjuka (Suriname)                            A tapu wi oo
Nigerian Pidgin                              Good evening
Norwegian [Bokmaal] (Norway)                 God kveld
Nupe (Africa)                                Okú bè lôzù nyi

Okanagan (Montana USA)                       Way' xast sk'laxw
Okanagan (Montana USA)                       Xast sk'laxw
Ossetian (Georgia)                           De zaer khorz

Paipai (Southern California USA)             Kam'yuli
Paipai (Southern Cal. USA) [not stopping]    Nyumkjkye
Palauan (Palau) [evening]                    Ungil kebesengei
Papiamentu (Dutch Antilles, Aruba)           Bon nochi
Phorhépecha (Michoacán Mexico)               Na chúriski
Phorhépecha (Michoacán Mexico)               Nar chuscuqui
Phorhépecha (Michoacán Mexico)               Sés chúriski
Pijin (Solomon Islands) [before dark]        Ivining
Pijin (Solomon Islands) [after dark]         Gudnaet
Pipil (El Salvador)                          Yehyek netayuwa
Plattdeutsch (Germany)                       G'n owend
Polish (Poland)                              Dobry wieczór
Portuguese (Portugal, Brazil)                Boa noite
Provencal (France)                           Bonser
Provencal (France)                           Bon vèspre
Puluwat (Micronesia)                         Le hóópwuniyól allim
Puluwat (Micronesia)                         Leekúniyón allim

Quechua Ayacuchano (Ayacucho Peru)           Allin ch'isi
Quechua Ayacuchano (Ayacucho Peru)           Winas nuchis
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru)                Allin tuta
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru)                Wenas nuchis
Quiché (Guatemala)                           Xe q'ij

Romani [Sinte] (Central Europe)              Lashi rachi
Romani [Sofia Erli] (Bulgaria)               Lacshì ti rat
Romanian (Romania)                           Bunã seara
Romansch (Switzerland)                       Buna saira
Russian (Russia)                             Dobry vyecher
Rutoro (Uganda)                              Osibire ota
Rutoro (Uganda) [reply]                      Nsibire kurungi

Saami [Davvi] (Scandinavia)                  Buorre eahket
Sakao (Espiritu Santo Vanuatu)               Pôr vogvog
Sangha (Mali)                                Digapo
Sardinian (Italy)                            Bonas tardas
Saramaccan (Suriname)                        I dë nö
Savonian (Ylä-Savo Finland)                  Hyvvee iltoo
Savonian (Ylä-Savo Finland)                  Hyvvee illanköllykkätä
Scottish Gaelic (Scotland) [early evening]   Feasgar mhath
Scottish Gaelic (Scotland) [late eve./night] Oidhche mhath
Scots (Scotland)                             Guid eenin
Scots [Ulster] (Northern Ireland)            Guid een
Senoufo (Côte d'Ivoire, Mali)                Changwana
Serbian (Bosnia, Yugoslavia)                 Dobro veche
Seselwa (Seychelles)                         Bonswar
Sesotho (Lesotho, South Africa)              Fonane
Sesotho (Lesotho, S Afr.) [plural]           Fonaneng
Setswana (Southern Africa)                   O tlhotse jang
Shambaa (Tanzania)                           Onga mshi
Shona (Zimbabwe)                             Manheru
Silozi (Zambia) [early evening]              Kiman zibwana
Silozi (Zambia)                              Mu tozi
Silozi (Zambia)                              Mu tozi cwani
Slovak (Slovakia)                            Dober vecher
Slovenian (Slovenia)                         Dober vecher
Solresol (old; international)                Mi Ti
Somali (Somalia, Ethiopia)                   Habeen wanaagsan
Sorbian [Upper] (eastern Germany)            Dobry wjechor
Spanish (America, Spain) [early evening]     Buenas tardes
Sûdovian (Baltic reigon)                   Laban bêtan
Susu (Guinea) [evening]                      Tena mafeyen
Swedish (Sweden, Finland)                    God afton
Swedish (Sweden, Finland)                    God kväll
Swedish (Sweden, Finland)                    Godeftermiddag

Tagalog (Philippines)                        Magandang gabi
Tamil (Tamil Nadu India)                     Vanakkam
Tatar (Russia, China)                        Kheerle kich
Tatar (Russia, China)                        Xeyirli kiç
Telugu (India)                               Namaskaaram
Tetum (East Timor)                           Loraek diak
Tetum (East Timor)                           Loraik kmanek
Tetum (East Timor) [from Portuguese]         Botarde    
Thai (Thailand)                              Sawat-dii torn khum
Tigrinya (Ethiopia) [to a man]               Kemey we'ilka
Tigrinya (Ethiopia) [to a woman]             Kemey we'ilki
Tongan (Tonga, Pacific Islands)              Malo tau ma'u e efiafi ni
Trobes Tokples (Trobriand Papua New Guinea)  Bwena bogic
Tsonga (South Africa)                        Riperile
Turkish (Turkey, Northern Cyprus)            Iyi aksamlar

Udmurt (Russia)                              Ziech zhyten
Ukrainian (Ukraine)                          Dobry vechir
Ute (Colorado and Utah USA)                  Ati'tavayaakwiyak'

Valencian (Spain)                            Bona vesprada
Veps (western Russia)                        Hüväd ehtad
Veps (western Russia)                        Tervhen
Visayan (Philippines)                        Maayong gabii
Võoru (Võrumaa Estonia)                       Tereq õdagust
Võoru (Võrumaa Estonia)                       Tereh õdagust
Võoru (Võrumaa Estonia)                       Õdagust
Võoru (Võrumaa Estonia) [to say goodbye]      Hüvvá õdagut
Võoru (Võrumaa Estonia) [to say goodbye]      Hääd õdagut
Votic (Russia)                               Üvä õhtago
Votic (Russia)                               Üvä oHtogo

Waali (Northwestern Ghana)                   Anola
Welsh (Wales)                                Noswaith dda
Wolof (West Africa)                          Jaam nga yenlo


Yacouba (Côte d'Ivoire, Liberia) [man]       Unzhu attoir
Yacouba (Côte d'Ivoire, Liberia) [woman]     Na attoir
Yiddish (Russia, USA)                        Ah gutn ovnt
Yiddish (Russia, USA)                        Ah gutn orent 
Yoruba [evening] [to same age or younger]    Ku irole
Yoruba [evening] [to older person]           E ku irole
Yucateco (Mexico)                            Taal teelo'

Zapotec (Villa Alta Mexico)                  Padiull
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico)                    Padiox
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico)                    Padioxei
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico) [old]              Sha'oza yel
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico) [old]              Tsha'oza yel
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico) [old; respectful]  Sha'oza zhe
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico) [old; response]    Sha'oza cuino'
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico) [old; response]    Aozhoscuino'
Zapotec (Yulalag Mexico)                     Padiuzhe
Zarma (Niger, Nigeria, Burkina Faso)         Matinhiri​*


----------



## ارووجة (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية*

*"Good night" in more than 240 languages​*
*Acateco (San Miguel Acatán Guatemala         Watx' mi q'ejb'i hawu?
Acateco (San Miguel Acatán Guatemala [ans.]  Watx'
Afrikaans (Southern Africa)                  Goeienag
Ainu [Saru dialect] (Japan)                  Apunno sini yan
Aklanon (Philippines)                        Mayad-ayad nga gabi-i
Albanian (Albania, Yugoslavia)               Natën e mirë
Apinagé (Brazil)                             Nêramuclí
Arabic (North Africa, Middle East)           Masaa al-khair
Arabic (Egypt)                               Messa el rir
Arabic (Egypt) [to a man]                    TisbaH 'ala kher
Arabic (Egypt) [to a woman]                  TisbaHi 'ala kher
Arabic (Egypt) [to a group]                  TisbaHu 'ala kher
Arabic (Egypt) [answer to a man]             Wenta bikher
Arabic (Egypt) [answer to a woman]           Wenti bikher
Arabic (Egypt) [answer to a group]           Wantu bikher
Aragonese (Aragon Spain)                     Buena nuei
Aragonese (Aragon Spain) [in spoken lang.]   Güena nuei
Armenian [Western] (Armenia)                 Pari geshare
Armenian [Eastern] (Armenia)                 Bari gisher
Armenian [Eastern] (Armenia) [answer]        Luis bari
Aromunain (Greece, Balkans)                  Noapte bunã
Asante (Ghana) [to one person]               Maadwó
Asante (Ghana) [to several people]           Memá mo adwó
Asante (Ghana) [when leaving]                De'je
Asturian (Spain)                             Bona nuechi
Ateso (Uganda)                               Akwar najokan
[Aukan, see Ndjuka]
Aymara (Bolivia) [to someone going to sleep] Sum ikìta
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran)               Geceniz xeyir

Bashkir (Russia)                             Tynys yoko
Basque (Spain, France)                       Gabon 
Belorussian (Belarus)                        Dobrai nochy
Belorussian (Belarus)                        Dabranacz
Bengali (Bangladesh)                         Shuvo ratri
Bislama (Vanuatu)                            Gud naet
Breton (Brittany France)                     Noz vat
Breton (Brittany France)                     Nozvezh vat
Brigidian (western Ireland)                  Noche' mahaha
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya)                     Okone bulayi
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)                         Leka nosht

Cantonese (China)                            Jo tau
Cantonese (China)                            Hai
Cassubian (Northweast Poland)                Dobri noce
Cassubian (Northweast Poland)                Spokojni noce
Cassubian (Northweast Poland)                Ceszni noce
Catalan (Andorra, Spain, France)             Bona nit
Chamorro (Guam, Mariana Island)              Buenas noches
Chatino (Tataltepec Mexico)                  Cua nque' sii
Chechen (Northern Caucasus Russia)           Büsa dika yoila
Chechen (Northern Caucasus Russia)           Byys dik joil
Chishona (Southern Africa) [by women]        Manheru shéwe
Chishona (Southern Africa) [by men]          Manheru chirombówe
Chishona (Southern Africa) [to women]        Manheru mái
Chishona (Southern Africa) [to men]          Manheru babá
Chishona (Southern Africa) [1]               Manheru
Chishona (Southern Africa) [2: answer to #1] Manheru maswera sei?
Chishona (Southern Africa) [3: answer to #2] Ndaswera maswerawo
Chishona (Southern Africa) [4: answer to #3] Ndaswera 
Chitonga (Zambia)                            Kwasiya
Chuuk (Chuuk Island Micronesia)              Neepwong ánnim
Chuuk (Chuuk Island Micronesia)              Neepwoong ánnim
Chuuk (Mortlock Island Micronesia)           Leepwong állim
Chuvash (Russia)                             Yra kach pultar
Cornish (Great Britain)                      Nos da
Cornish (Great Britain) [modern]             Ternestatha
Corsican (France)                            Àbona notte
Crioulo (Guinea-Bissau)                      Boma note
Croatian (Croatia, Bosnia)                   Laku noc

Dagaare (Ghana, Burkina Faso)                Gang song
Danish (Denmark, Greenland)                  God nat
Dusun (Sabah Malaysia)                       Kopisanangan do modop
Dutch (Netherlands)                          Goede nacht
Dutch (Netherlands) [spoken language]        Goeienacht  

Edo (Nigeria)                                Òkhíen òwie
Enga (Papua New Guinea)                      Kakúma
English (America, Australia, UK)             Good night
Esperanto (international use)                Bonan nokton
Esselen (Big Sur California USA)             Saleki itsu
Estonian (Estonia)                           Head ööd
Eton (Cameroon) [lit. you sleep good]        O bómbe m'boré
Eton (Cameroon) [lit. you sleep good]        O bómbe m'bang

Faroese (Faroe Islands)                      Góða nátt
Farsi (Iran, Afghanistan, Pakistan)          Shab khosh 
Finnish (Finland)                            Hyvää yötä
French (Europe, Africa, Can.) [after sunset] Bonsoir
French (Europe, Africa, Can.) [after sunset] Bonne soirée
French (Europe, Africa, Canada)              Bonne nuit
Frisian (Netherlands, Germany)               Lekker sliepe
Frisian (Netherlands, Germany)               Sliep lekker
Friulian (northern Italy)                    Buinegnòt

Gagauz (southern Moldova)                    Iy gezhalar
Galician (Spain)                             Boas noites
Georgian (Georgia)                           Ghame mshvidobisa
German (Central Europe)                      Gute Nacht
Greek (Greece, Cyprus)                       Kalinishta
Griko (Salento Italy)                        Kalini'tta
Gujarati (India)                             Shubh raatri

Hausa (West Africa)                          A kwana lafiya
Hausa (West Africa)                          Mu kwana lafiya
Hausa (West Africa)                          Ina ini
Hebrew (Israel)                              Laila tov
Hindi (India)                                Shubha raatri
Hmong (Laos, Thailand) [rarely used]         Nyob zoo thaum yav tsaus ntuj
Huasteco (Mexico)                            Thamk'une:nek
Hungarian (Hungary)                          Jó éjszakát

Igbo (Nigeria)                               Ezigbo anyasi
Igbo (Nigeria)                               Anyasi oma      
Indonesian (Indonesia) [going to bed]        Selamat tidur
Ingush (Russia)                              Biisa deaq'ala xajla hwa
Inuktitut (Baffin Island Canada)             Unnukkut
Irish Gaelic (Ireland)                       Oíche mhaith
Irish Gaelic (Irelnad) [going to bed]        Codladh sámh duit 
Italian (Cent. Europe, E Africa)             Buona notte 
Itbayaten (Batanes Philippines)              Kapian kamo nu Dios ascha'xep
Ivasayen (Batanes Philippines)               Capian kamo nu Dios si chamajep

Japanese (Japan)                             Oyasumi
Japanese [Izumo] (Japan)                     Banji mashite
Japanese [Tohoku] (Yonezawa Japan)           Oban desu

Kadazan (Sabah Malaysia)                     Kopivosian do modop
Kalaallisut (Greenland)                      Ku-naat
Kalaallisut (Greenland) [going to sleep]     Sinilluarit
Kalaallisut (Greenland) [going to sleep]     Sinilluarisi
Kalmyk (Russia)                              Syan khontn
Kangbe (West Africa)                         E nea sooh
Karaim (Lithuania, Ukraine)                  Tynch kiechialiar
Kazakh (Kazakstan, C. Asia, China)           Khayrly tün
Khakas (Russia)                              Amyr xaraa
Kiga (Africa)                                Oraare gye
Kikongo (Cuba) [late evening and night]      Kabungo yayé
Kikuyu (Kenya)                               Raara uhoro
Kinyarwanda (Rwanda)                         Uraramuke
Kirghiz (Kyryzistan)                         Tününgüz beypil bolsun
Kirundi (Burungi)                            Uraramuke
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa)                 Habari za jioni
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa)                 Nzuri
Komi-Permyak (Russia)                        Bur oi
Komi-Zyrian (Russia)                         Bur boi
Konkani (Goa India)                          Dev bori ratt dium
Konkani (Goa India)                          Dev bori rat diunk
Korean (Korea) [formal]                      Anyong-hi jumushipshiyo 
Korean (Korea) [informal]                    Anyong-hi jumuseyo
Koromfe (Burkina Faso)                       A baane hori
Kosraean (Micronesia)                        Fong wo
Krioulu (Cape Verde)                         Bo noiti
Kurdi (Iraq, Iran)                           Shevbash
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [before sleeping] Nangala po nawa

Lacadon (Chiapas Mexico)[night before sleep] Ki' wenen tech
Lacadon (Chiapas Mexico)[night before sleep] Ki' wenen tech ki'i ba wilil
Ladin (Trentino-Alto Adige Italy)            Bona nuet
Ladino (Israel, Turkey)                      Buenas noches
Lakhota (United States, Canada)              Hanhepi waste
Latvian (Latvia)                             Ar labu nakti
Lingala (Africa)                             Butu elama
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                       Labanaktis
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                       Labanakt
Livonian (Latvia)                            Jõvvõ iedõ
Luganda (South Uganda) [when leaving]        Sula bulungi
Lunyoro (Uganda)                             Oraare kurungi

Macedonian (Macedonia)                       Dobra noch
Malagasy (Madagascar)                        Tafandria mandry tompoko
Maltese (Malta)                              Il-lejl it-tajjeb
Mandarin (China)                             Wan an
Mandinka (Gambia)                            Suto yediya
Manx (Britain) [late evening and night]      Oie vie
Mari [Meadow Mari] (Russia)                  Sayin malyza
Marshallese (Marshal Islands)                Bar yokwe
Milanese [Lombard] (Milan Italy)             Bòna nòtt
Minangkabau (West Sumatra Indonesia)         Salamaik malam
Mixtec (Chalcatongo Oaxaca Mexico)           Tàníkwa
Monégasque (Monaco)                          Bona noete
Mongolian (Mongolia, N China) [going to bed] Saikhan untaarai
Mòoré (Burkian Faso)                         Yungo kibaare? 
Mòoré (Burkian Faso)                         Yungo yaa laafi? 
Mòoré (Burkian Faso)                         Yungo kiema?
Mòoré (Burkian Faso) [answer]                Laafi  
Mòoré (Burkian Faso) [answer]                Laafibeme
Mòoré (Burkian Faso) [answer]                Laafibala
Mordvin (Russia)                             Paro ve

Náhuatl (Mexico, El Salvador) [after dark]   Cualli tlayohuan
Náhuatl (Mexico, El Salvador)[to one person] Ma cualli ximocochiti
Náhuatl (Mexico, El Salvador)[plural]        Ma cualli ximocochitikan
Náhuatl (Tepoztlan Mexico) [after dark]      Cualli motlayohuan
Nama (Namibia)                               !Gâi !oes
Ndjuka (Suriname)                            Kuneti
Ndjuka (Suriname)                            Naafu
Nepali (Nepal)                               Subha raatri
Nepali (Nepal)                               Shuva ratri
Nigerian Pidgin                              Good night
Norwegian (Norway)                           God natt 
Nupe (Africa)                                Sáví làzì

Okanagan (Montana USA)                       Way' xast senkwkw'ác
Okanagan (Montana USA)                       Xast senkwkw'ác
Oromo (Kenya, Somalia)                       Garitibulle
Ossetian (Gerogia)                           Ye zaer khorz

Paipai (Southern California USA)             Kam'yuli
Paipai (Southern Cal. USA) [not stopping]    Nyumkjkye
Pijin (Solomon Islands) [after dark]         Gudnaet
Polish (Poland)                              Dobranoc
Portuguese (Portugal, Brazil)                Boa noite
Provencal (France)                           Bona nuèch

Quechua Ayacuchano (Ayacucho Peru)           Allin tuta
Quechua Cochabambino (Bolivia)               Allin tuta
Quiché (Guatemala)                           Xoc ak'ab
Quichua (Ecuador)                            Alli tuta

Romani [Romanichal] (England)                Kushti ratti
Romani [Sinte] (central Europe)              Lashi rat
Romani [Sofia Erli] (Bulgaria)               Lokì ti rat
Romanian (Romania)                           Noapte bunã
Romansch (Switzerland)                       Buna notg
Russian (Russia)                             Dobroi nochi
Russian (Russia)                             Spokoinoi nochi
Rutoro (Uganda)                              Orare kurungi

Saami [Davvi] (Scandinavia)                  Buorre idja
Sakao (Espiritu Santo Vanuatu)               Pôr vogvog
Sardinian (Italy)                            Bona notte
Sarnami (Suriname, Holland)                  Shab ba khair
Savonian (Ylä-Savo Finland)                  Ehtoon tähykkätä
Scottish Gaelic (Scotland) [late eve./night] Oidhche mhath
Scots [Ulster] (Northern Ireland)            Guid een
Sepedi (Southern Africa)                     Robala gabotse
Serbian (Bosnia, Yugoslavia)                 Laku noc
Sesotho (Lesotho, S Afr.) [plural]           Fonaneng
Setswana (Southern Africa)                   Robala sentle
Setswana (Southern Africa)                   Boroko
Setswana (Southern Africa) [plural]          Bobalang sentle
Silozi (Zambia)                              Kie busihu
Silozi (Zambia) [sleep well]                 Mu y'o izusa hande
Slovak (Slovakia)                            Dobrú noc
Slovenian (Slovenia)                         Lahko noch
Solresol (old; international)                Mi Ti
Somali (Somalia, Ethiopia)                   Habeen wanaagsan
Sorbian [Upper] (eastern Germany)            Dobru nóc
Spanish (America, Spain) [night]             Buenas noches
Sranan (Suriname)                            Gu neti

Tagalog (Philippines)                        Magandang gabi
Tajik (Tajikistan)                           Shab bakhayr
Tamasheq (Mali, Burkina Faso)                Ar tufat
Tamil (Tamil Nadu India)                     Vanakkam
Tashkorghani (Central Asia)                  Charj huthm wayn
Tatar (Russia, China)                        Tynych yoky
Tatar (Russia, China)                        Xeyirli tön
Telugu (India)                               Namaskaaram
Tetum (East Timor)                           Kalan diak
Tetum (East Timor)                           Kalan kmanek
Tetum (East Timor) [from Portuguese]         Bonoite      
Thai (Thailand)                              Ra-tree sawat
Tibetan (Tibet)                              Simja nâng-gaw
Tlingit (Canada, USA)                        Juk'e-ri-tat
Tok Pisin (Papua New Guinea)                 Gut nait
Tongan (Tonga, Pacific Islands)              Mohe a
Tongan (Tonga, Pacific Islands)              Po'uli a
Trobes Tokples (Trobriand Papua New Guinea)  Bwena bogic
Tsonga (South Africa)                        Riperile
Turkish (Turkey, Northern Cyprus)            Iyi geceler
Turkmen (Turkmenistan)                       Gijängiz rahat bolsun

Udmurt (Russia)                              Ziech kel
Udmurt (Russia)                              Ziech kele
Ukrainian (Ukraine)                          Na dobranich
Ukrainian (Ukraine)                          Dobranich
Unagan [Aleut] (Alaska)                      Angali kingachxicax
Ute (Colorado and Utah USA)                  Ati'tugwanak'
Uvean (Wallis and Futuna, Vanuatu)           Moe la
Uyghur (Central Asia)                        Yakhshi chüsh körüng
Uzbek (Central Asia)                         Hairli tun

Valencian (Spain)                            Bona nit
Venda (South Africa)                         Idem avhudi
Vietnamese (Vietnam)                         Chao buoi toi 
Vietnamese (Vietnam)                         Chúc ngu ngon
Votic (Russia)                               Üvä öö

Welsh (Wales)                                Nos da
Wolof (West Africa)                          Fanaanal jaam

Xhosa (Southern Africa)                      Rhonanai
Xhosa (Southern Africa)                      Ulale kakuhle

Yiddish (Russia, USA)                        Ah gute nakht
Yoruba [evening] [to same age or younger]    Ku irole
Yoruba [evening] [to older person]           E ku irole
Yupik (Alaska USA)                           Ata gook cha gina

Zapotec (Villa Alta Mexico)                  Padiull
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico)                    Padiox
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico)                    Padioxei
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico) [old]              Sha'oza yel
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico) [old]              Tsha'oza yel
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico) [old; respectful]  Sha'oza zhe
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico) [old; response]    Sha'oza cuino'
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico) [old; response]    Aozhoscuino'
Zapotec (Yulalag Mexico)                     Padiuzhe
Zulu (South Africa, Lesotho)                 Lala khale
Zulu (South Africa, Lesotho)                 Lalani kahle​*


----------



## ارووجة (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية*

*"How are you?" in over 425 languages​*
*Aberdonian (Aberdeen Scotland)             Fit like?
Acateco (San Miguel Acatلn Guat.) [night]  Watx' mi q'ejb'i hawu?
Acateco (San Miguel Acatلn Guat.) [answ.]  Watx'
Achí (Baja Verapaz, Guatemala)             Utz a wach?
Achí (Baja Verapaz, Guatemala) [answer]    Utz, mantiox, yet?
Achí (Baja Verapaz, Guatemala) [fine]      Utz, mantiox
Acholi (Uganda)                            Ning ning?
Achuar (Ecuador)                           Pujamik?
Achuar (Ecuador) [answer]                  Pujajai
Adyghe (North Caucasus, Mideast, Turkey)   Sid wofad?
Adyghe (North Caucasus) [fine]             Dagu dad
Afrikaans (South Africa)                   Hoe gaan dit?
Afrikaans (South Africa)                   Hoe gaan dit met jou?
Afrikaans (South Africa) [answer]          Goed dankie
Aguacateca (Huehuetenango Guatemala)       B'a'n pe' wutzu'?
Aguacateca (Huehuetenango Guatemala)[fine] B'a'n, ko b'a'n teru'
Ainu (Japan, Sakhalin Russia)              Eiwanke ya?
Ainu (Japan, Sakhalin Russia) [fine]       Kuiwanke wa
[Akan, see Asante]
Akha (China, Southeast Asia)               Maw a ga i te?
Akha (China, Southeast Asia) [answer]      Heu ga la ma
Akha (China, Southeast Asia)               Jaw sa do mi a lo?
Akha (China, Southeast Asia) [answer]      Jaw sa do mi a
Akha (SE Asia) [have you eaten yet?]       Haw dzah ghah ma low?
Aklanon (Philippines)                      Kamusta ka?
Aklanon (Philippines) [fine]               Mayad mani saeamat
Aklanon (Philippines) [fine]               Mayad man
Alabamu (Texas USA)                        Chisáhmín?
Alabamu (Texas USA) [reply: how are you?]  Chisáhmina, isnàa?
Alabamu (Texas USA) [fine, and you?]       Chakáanobi, isna chisáhminá:/
Alabamu (Texas USA) [I'm fine]             Chakáanobi
Albanian (Albania)                         Si jeni?
Albanian (Albania) [informal]              Si je?
Albanian (Albania) [fine]                  Mirë
Albanian (Albania) [fine thank you]        Mirë faleminderit
Albanian (Albania)                         Si ja kaloni?
Amharic (Ethiopia, Israel, Egypt) [to man] Denaneh?
Amharic (Ethiopia, Israel, Egypt) [woman]  Denanesh?
Amharic (Ethiopia, Israel, Egypt)          Denanot?
Amharic (Ethiopia, Israel, Egypt) [fine]   Dena
Amis (Taiwan)                              Nga'aiho?
Arabic (Middle East) [to man]              Kif Haalak?
Arabic (Middle East) [to woman]            Kif Haalik?
Arabic (Algeria)                           Wach rak?
Arabic (Egypt) [to a man]                  Izzayak?
Arabic (Egypt) [to a woman]                Izzayik?
Arabic (Egypt) [to a group]                Izzayukum?
Arabic (Egypt) [answer by a man]           Kwayyis ilHamdu lillah
Arabic (Egypt) [answer by a woman]         Kwaysa ilHamdu lillah
Arabic (Egypt) [answer by a group]         Kwaysin ilHamdu lillah
Arabic (Egypt)                             Akhbaarak eh?
Arabic (Kuwait)                            Eshlonik?
Arabic (Kuwait) [answer]                   Ibkhair
Arabic (Lebanon)                           Kif el sahha?
Arabic (Morocco)                           Labas?
Arabic (Morocco)                           Kif Halek?
Arabic (Morocco) [answer]                  Labas, barak llahu fik
Arabic (Morocco)                           Kulshi bikhair?
Arabic (Morocco) [answer]                  Bikhayr lHamdu llah
Arabic (Morocco) [to man]                  Ki dayer?
Arabic (Morocco) [to woman]                Ki dayra?
Arabic (Morocco) [to a group of people]    Ki dayrin?
Arabic (Morocco) [informal]                Ash khbarak?
Arabic (Palestine) [to a man]              Kifak?
Arabic (Palestine) [answer]                Mneeh
Arabic (Palestine) [to a woman]            Kifek?
Arabic (Palestine) [answer]                Mneeha
Arabic (Tunisia) [informal]                Shnoowa hawaalik?
Arabunna (Australia)                       Arru anpa?
Aragonese (Aragon Spain)                   Qué tal plantas?
Aragonese (Aragon Spain)                   Plantas fuerte? 
Aramaic (Maaloula Syria) [singular]        Ah chop?
Aramaic (Maaloula Syria) [plural]          Ah chipin'?
Armenian [Western] (Armenia) [formal]      Inchbess ek?
Armenian [Western] (Armenia) [informal]    Inchbess es?
Armenian [Western] (Armenia) [I'm fine]    Yes shat lav em
Armenian [Eastern] (Armenia) [formal]      Vonts ek?
Armenian [Eastern] (Armenia) [informal]    Vonts es?
Armenian [Eastern] (Armenia) [answer-fine] Shat lav
Aromunian (Greece, Balkans)                Cumu eshtsã?
Aromunian (Greece, Balkans)                Tsi adari?
Aromunian (Greece, Balkans) [fine]         Ghini
Asante (Ghana)                             Wo hó te sén?
Asante (Ghana) [fine]                      Me ho ye
Asante (Ghana)                             Ete sé?
Asante (Ghana)                             W'apów mu e?
[Ashanti, see Asante]
Assyrian [Eastern Assyrian] (Middle East)  Dakheewit?
Assyrian [Eastern Assyrian] [fine thanks]  Spaay, baseema
Assyrian [Western Assyrian] (Middle East)  Aykan ithayk?
Assyrian [Western Assyrian] [fine thanks]  Tob no, taudi
Assyrian (Middle East)                     Dakhee la kaipookh?
Assyrian (Middle East) [fine, thank you]   Hawit baseema, raba spai
Assyrian (Middle East) [are you well?]     Kaipookh spai la?
Assyrian (Middle East) [answer: yes]       He, chim spai
Asturian (Spain)                           ¿Cómo ta?
Asturian (Spain) [reply by a man]          Bonu
Asturian (Spain) [reply by a woman]        Bona
Atayal (Taiwan)                            Lokah su?
Atayal (Taiwan)                            Lokah su' ga?
Atayal (Taiwan) [fine]                     Aw, lokah ku'
Ateso (Uganda)                             Biaibo jo?
Ateso (Uganda) [fine]                      Ejokuna
Atikamekw (Montreal and Quebec Canada)     Tan e ici matisiin?
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Kamisaraki?
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Kamisaki?
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Kamisatasa?
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Kamisàsktasa?
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Kunjamastasa?
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Kunjamàsktasa?
Aymará (Bolivia) [to several people]       Kunjamàsipktasa? 
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile) [fine]       Waliki
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile) [fine]       Walika
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile) [fine]       Waleqlla
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile) [fine]       Walikiktua
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile) [I'm fine]   Nayax walisktaw
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile) [very well]  Walisumawa
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran)             Siz necæsiniz?
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran) [informal]  Siz necæsiz?
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran) [answer]    Yaxsiyam
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran)             Necäìnìz?
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran)             Siz næ tæhærsiniz?
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran) [informal]  Siz næ tæhærsiz?
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran) [informal]  San nesasan?
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran) [informal]  Na var na yox?
Azerbaijani (Iran) [not in Azerbaijan]     Haliniz necadir?
Azerbaijani (Iran) [not in Azerbaijan]     Kefiniz necadir?

Bajawa (Indonesia)                         Moe de?
Bajawa (Indonesia) [I'm fine]              Molo
Bagesu (Central Africa)                    Watulire?
Bagesu (Central Africa) [fine]             Natulire nili mlahi
Bakitara (Central Africa)                  Oroho? 
Bakitara (Central Africa) [fine]           Ndiho
Bakweri (Cameroon)                         O linai?
Balinese (Bali)                            Kénkén kabare?
Balti (Tibet)                              Yang chi halyo?
Balti (Tibet) [answer: good]               Lyakhmo
Bambara (Mali)                             I ka kene?
Bambara (Mali)                             I ka kene wa?
Bambara (Mali) [how is your family?]       I somogow ka kene?
Bambara (Mali) [how is your family?]       Somogow be di?
Bambara (Mali) [how is your family?]       Denbaya ka kene?
Bambara (Mali) [did you sleep in peace?]   Here sira wa?
Bambara (Mali) [answer: peace only]        Here doron
Bambara (Mali) [answer: no trouble]        Toore si te
Bambara (Mali) [answer: no trouble]        Toro si te
Bambara (Mali) [answer: no trouble]        Toro te
Bambara (Mali) [answer by women]           Here, nse
Bambara (Mali) [answer by men]             Here, nda
[Bangla, see Bengali]
[Banyankole, see Lunyankole]
Bashkir (Russia)                           Nisek yesheihegez?
Bashkir (Russia) [fine]                    Yakshy
Basque (Spain, France)                     Zer moduz? 
Basque (Spain, France)                     Zer moduz zaude?
Basque (Spain, France) [fine]              Ongi
Basque (Spain, France) [what's new?]       Zer berri?
Belorussian (Belarus)                      Yak pazhyvaetse?
Belorussian (Belarus) [informal]           Yak pazhyvaesh'?
Belorussian (Belarus) [informal]           Yak dela?
Belorussian (Belarus) [fine]               Dobra
Bemba (Zambia, Zaire)                      Muli shani?
Bemba (Zambia, Zaire)                      Uli shani?
Bemba (Zambia, Zaire)                      Mwashibukeni?
Bemba (Zambia, Zaire) [fine]               Eyamukway
Bemba (Zambia, Zaire) [fine]               Ndi bwino
Bene (Africa)                              Afwo?
Bengali (Bangladesh, India)                Kamon aachen?
Bengali (Bangladesh, India)                Bhalo achhen?
Bengali (Bangladesh, India)                Bhalo achho?
Bengali (Bangladesh, India) [informal]     Kamon aachoo?
Bengali (Bangladesh, India) [intimate]     Kamon aachish?
Bengali (Bangladesh, India) [informal]     Ki khabor?
Bhojpuri (India)                           Kaisan baari log?
Bicol (Philippines)                        Kumustas
Bicol (Philippines)                        Kamusta
Bilen (Ethiopia) [to one person]           Werkema?
Bilen (Ethiopia) [to more than one person] Werk'ma?
Bilen (Ethiopia) [answer - I'm fine]       Werka gn
Bilen (Ethiopia) [is the situation okay?]  Bri jar daHnama?
Bilen (Ethiopia) [answer - yes it is okay] DaHna gn
Bislama (Vanuatu)                          Olsem wanem?
Bislama (Vanuatu) [to one person]          Olsem wanem long yu?
Bislama (Vanuatu) [to one person]          Olsem wanem long yu tede ya?
Bislama (Vanuatu) [answer: I'm good]       Mi gud
Bislama (Vanuatu) [answer: I'm good]       Mi gud nomo
Bislama (Vanuatu) [answer: I'm good]       I gud nomo
Bislama (Vanuatu) [answer: I'm okay]       I olraet
Bislama (Vanuatu) [answer: I'm okay]       I olraet nomo
Bisu (Thailand, Burma)                     Nang lakéung é-éu?
Bisu (Thailand, Burma) [answer]            Ga leu-ngé
Blackfoot (North America)                  Tsa kanist tapaupihpa?
Bole (Nigeria)                             Ngò gàttò?
Bole (Nigeria) [answer]                    Gà gáttó sá
Bole (Nigeria)[to a person who is working] Ngò rùtá?
Bole (Nigeria)[to a person who is working] Tà rùtá?
Bole (Nigeria) [answer]                    Rùtá mù kónnì
Bosnian (Bosnia) [informal:what's up?]     Ste ima?
Bonsian (Bosnia) [informal:how's it going] Koko ide?
Bosnian (Bosnia) [where are you? to one]   Gdjesi?
Bosnian (Bosnia) [where are all of you?]   Gdjeste?
Breton (Brittany France)                   Mont a ra?
Breton (Brittany France)                   Penaos emañ ar bed ganeoc'h?
Breton (Brittany France) [informal]        Penaos emañ ar bed ganit?
Breton (Brittany France) [fine]            Mat
Brigidian (western Ireland)                Chaha arth twon?
Brigidian (western Ireland)                Chaha arth twons?
Bru (Vietnam)                              Bán san taã?
[Bulgar, see Chuvash]
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)                       Kak ste?
Bulgarian (Bulgaria) [informal]            Kak si?
Bulgarian (Bulgaria) [fine]                Dobre
Bunun (Taiwan)                             Masialasang?
Burmese (Myanmar) [asked by man]           K'amya nei kaunyela?
Burmese (Myanmar) [asked by man]           K'amya nei kaunbadhala?
Burmese (Myanmar) [asked by woman]         Shin nei kaunyela?    
Burmese (Myanmar) [asked by woman]         Shin nei kaunbadhala?
Burmese (Myanmar) [answer]                 Nei kaunbadeh
Burmese (Myanmar) [old-fashioned]          Canmayela?
Burmese (Myanmar) [old-fashioned]          Mayela?
Burmese (Myanmar) [answer]                 Canmabade
Burushashki (Northern Pakistan)            Behal bila?
Burushashki (Northern Pakistan)            Be mei ba?
Burushashki (Northern Pakistan) [fine]     Je shuwa ba
[Byelorussian, see Belorussian]
[Busoga, see Soga]

Cajun (Louisiana United States)            Comment ca va?
[Cambodian, see Khmer]
Cantonese (China)                          Nei ho ma?
Cantonese (China)                          Lei ho ma?
Cantonese (China) [fine]                   Ngo gei ho
Cantonese [Hoisan] (China)                 Ni hô ma?
[Caribe, see Garífuna]
Cassubian (Northweast Poland)              Jak sã czejesz?
Cassubian (Northweast Poland)              Jak sã mosz?
Catalan (Spain)                            Com està?
Catalan (Spain) [informal]                 Com estàs?
Catalan (Spain)                            Què tal?
Catalan (Spain) [formal]                   Com va això?
Catalan (Spain) [fine]                     Bé
Catalan (Spain) [very well, thank you]     Molt bé, gràcies
Chakma (India, Bangladesh)                 Kenjan agach? 
Chakma (India, Bangladesh)                 Kakka kenjan agach? 
Chakma (India, Bangladesh)                 Babudagi kenjan aga?
Chamorro (Guam, Mariana Island)            Hafa tatamanu ha?
Chamorro (Guam, Mariana Island)            Hafa tatamanu hao?
Chamorro (Guam, Mariana Island) [answer]   Maolek ha' yu'
Chamorro (Guam, Mariana Island) [answer]   Todu maolek
[Chapai, see Chuj]
Chechen (Northern Caucasus Russia)         Moagha du ghullaqash?
Chechen (Northern Caucasus Russia)         Muux du ghullqash?
Chechen (Northern Caucasus Russia)[answer] Dik du
Chechen (Northern Caucasus Russia)[answer] Dika du, barkalla
Cherokee (Oklahoma & N Carolina USA)       To-hi-tsu?
Cherokee (Oklahoma & N Carolina USA)[fine] To-hi-quu
Cherokee (Oklahoma & N Carolina USA)[fine] O-sdi
Chichewa (Malawi)                          Muli bwanji?
Chichewa (Malawi) [answer: fine]           Ndili bwino
Chichewa (Malawi) [answer: fine]           Ndiri bwino
Chichewa (Malawi) [fine, and you?]         Ndili bwino, kaya inu?
Chickasaw (Oklahoma USA)                   Ishno ako?
Chickasaw (Oklahoma USA)                   Chi chukma?
Chickasaw (Oklahoma USA) [I'm well]        Achukma akinni
[Chiga, see Kiga]
Chilomwe (Malawi)                          Mo seriwa?
Chilomwe (Malawi) [fine, and you?]         Mo seriwa, khanyi wano?
Chinyanja (Southern Africa)                Mùlì bwanjì?
Chinyanja (Southern Africa) [fine]         Tìlì bwìno
Chinyanja (Southern Africa) [fine]         Ndili bwino
Chishona (Zimbabwe)                        Muri rayiti?
Chishona (Zimbabwe)                        Uri rayiti?
Chishona (Zimbabwe) [fine]                 Ndiri rayiti
Chishona (Zimbabwe)                        Muriboa here?
Chishona (Zimbabwe)                        Uriboa here?
Chishona (Zimbabwe) [fine]                 Ndiripo
Chishona (Southern Africa)                 Makadii?
Chishona (Southern Africa)                 Makadini?
Chishona (S. Africa) [I'm fine if you are] Ndiripo makadiniwo
Chishona (S. Africa) [I'm fine if you are] Ndiripo kana makadiniwo
Chishona (S. Africa) [Yes, I'm fine]       Ndiripo
Chishona (S. Africa) [I'm fine]            Ndiripo zvangu
Chishona (S. Africa) [fine, and you?]      Tiripo makadiiwo
Chishona (S. Africa) [fine]                Tiripo
Chishona (Southern Africa)                 Mwaswéra heré?
Chishona (S Africa) [how did you sleep]    Mwará rá heré
Chishona (S Africa) [very well]            Áiwá zvitámbó
Chishona (S Africa) [did you sleep well]   Marara sei?
Chishona (S Africa) [yes, if you did]      Ndarara mararawo
Chishona (S Africa) [yes, if you did]      Ndarara kana mararawo
Chishona (S Africa) [yes, I slept well]    Ndararo
Chishona (S Africa) [at midday]            Maswera sei?
Chishona (S Af.) [midday:fine if you are]  Ndaswera maswerawo
Chishona (S Af.) [midday:fine if you are]  Ndaswera kana maswerawo
Chishona (S Africa) [midday:I'm fine]      Ndaswera
Chitonga (Malawi)                          Mwe uli?
Chitonga (Malawi) [I'm fine, and you?]     Teu mampha, kwali mwe?
Chitonga (Zambia)                          Mwapona buti?
Chitonga (Zambia)                          Mwabuka buti?
Chitonga (Zambia)                          Mwapona?
Chitonga (Zambia) [fine]                   Kabotu
Chitumbuka (Malawi, Zambia)                Muli uli?
Chitumbuka (Malawi, Zambia)[fine, and you] Tili makora, kwali imwe?
Chiyao (South Malawi)                      Ali uli?
Chiyao (South Malawi)                      Aswelele uli? 
Chiyao (South Malawi)                      Iliwuli?
Chiyao (South Malawi) [fine]               Ndili chenene
Chiyao (South Malawi) [fine]               Ndiri chenene
Chiyao (South Malawi) [fine, and you?]     Ndili chenene, kwali wawo?
Choctaw (United States) [are you well?]    Chim achukma?
Choctaw (United States) [yes, and you?]    A, chishnato?
Choctaw (United States) [yes, I'm fine]    A, achukmah akinlih
Choctaw (United States) [I'm fine]         Achukma hoke  
Chol (Chiapas Mexico)                      Bajche awila?
Chol (Chiapas Mexico) [answer: fine]       Utz'at ichañon
Chol (Chiapas Mexico)                      Bajche yilal?
Chortí (Guatemala)                         Cocha turet ne't?
Chortí (Guatemala) [answer: fine]          Imb'utzen co'rah ne'tca
Chuj (Guatemala, Chiapas Mexico)           Wach' ma c'ojol?
Chuj (Guatemala, Chiapas Mexico) [fine]    Ach xo
Chuvash (Russia)                           Menle puranatar?
Chuvash (Russia) [fine]                    Layakh
Cochimí (Baja California Norte Mexico)     M'myu miñay?
Cochimí (BC Norte Mexico) [fine, and you?] Mijan math' á?
Cochimí (BC Norte Mexico) [fine]           Ijan
Cocopa (Baja Calif. Mexico, Arizona USA)   Kam yut'y muat'y?
Cocopa (BC Mexico, Arizona USA) [fine&you] A'a'a' juey puwet'y?
Cocopa (BC Mexico, Arizona USA) [fine]     M'm'm' p'juey puwet'y
Comoran (Comoros)                          Habar?
Comoran (Comoros) [reply]                  Salama
Comroan (Comoros) [reply]                  Njema
Connemara (Ireland)                        Conas ta?
Cornish (Great Britain)                    Fatla genes?
Cornish (Great Britain)                    Fatlagena whye?
Cornish (Great Britain) [fine]             Yn poynt da
Cornish (Great Britain) [fine thanks]      Pur dha mur ras
Corsican (France)                          Cumu sete?
Corsican (France) [informal]               Cumu sè?
Corsican (France) [fine]                   Bè
Cree (Canada)                              Tân'si?
Cree (Canada)                              Tánisi?
Cree (Canada)                              Tânisi kiya?
Cree (Canada) [answer]                     M'oña nántaw
[Creole (Haiti), see Kwéyòl]
[Creole (Seychelles), see Seselwa]
Crioulo (Guinea-Bissau)                    Kuma di kurpu?
Croatian (Croatia, Bosnia)                 Kako ste?
Croatian (Croatia, Bosnia) [informal]      Kako si?
Croatian (Croatia, Bosnia) [informal]      Sto ima?
Croatian (Croatia, Bosnia) [fine]          Dobro
Czech (Czech Republic)                     Jak se máte?
Czech (Czech Republic)                     Jak se Vám darí?
Czech (Czech Republic) [informal]          Jak se ti darí?
Czech (Czech Republic) [informal]          Ja se más?
Czech (Czech Republic) [fine]              Dobre

Dakota (USA, Canada)                       Ho?
Dakota (USA, Canada) [answer]              Washte tayu
Danish (Denmark, Greenland)                Hvordan har De det?
Danish (Denmark, Greenland) [informal]     Hvordan har du det?
Danish (Denmark, Greenland) [fine]         Fint
Danish (Denmark, Greenland) [good]         Godt
Dari (Afghanistan)                         Chotor asty?
Dawan (Indonesia)                          On me?
Deg Xinag (Alaska)                         Ndadz dengit'a?
Dhivehi (Maldives)                         Haalu kihineh?
Dhivehi (Maldives) [fine]                  Vara gada
[Didiu, see Cocopa]
[Diegueño, see Kumeyaay]
Dinka (Africa)                             Eh kah dee?
Diola (Gambia, Senegal)                    Butumbu?
Diola (Gambia, Senegal) [fine]             Kobon
Djambarrpuyngu (Australia)                 Nha mirri?
Drehu (New Caledonia) [to younger person]  Hapeu lai?
Drehu (New Caledonia) [reply to older p.]  Pekö
Drehu (New Caledonia) [fine]               Kaloi
Dusun (Sabah Malaysia)                     Okuro-kuro noh?
Dusun (Sabah Malaysia) [fine]              Osonong
Dutch (Netherlands, Belgium)               Hoe gaat het?
Dutch (Netherlands, Belgium) [fine]        Uitstekend
Dutch (Netherlands, Belgium) [very good]   Heel goed
Dutch (Netherlands, Belgium) [great]       Prima
Dutch (Netherlands)                        Hoe gaat ie?
Dutch (Netherlands) [informal]             Hoe gaat 't?
Dutch (Belgium) [informal]                 Hoe is 't?
Dutch (Belgium)                            Hoe is 't?
Dyula (Burkina Faso) [do you have health?] I ka kènè wa?
Dyula (Burkina Faso) [yes, I'm fine]       Nka kènè kosobè
Dyula (Burkina Faso) [yes, I'm okay]       Nka kènè dooni, dooni
Dyula (Burkina Faso)                       Abe di?    
Dyula (Burkina Faso) [answer: peace]       Hèrè
Dyula (W Africa) [did you sleep in peace?] Hèrè sirawa?
Dyula (W Africa) [reply: peace only]       Hèrè dron
Dzongkha (Bhutan)                          Chhoe gadebe yo?
Dzongkha (Bhutan) [reply: fine]            Nga leshom bera yo
Dzongkha (Bhutan)                          Gadebe yo la?
Dzongkha (Bhutan) [reply: fine]            Leshom be yo la

Edo (Nigeria)                              Vbèè óye hé?
Edo (Nigeria)                              Vbo yé  hé?
Edo (Nigeria)                              Vbo yé  héh?
Edo (Nigeria) [answer]                     Òy' èsé
Efik (Africa)                              Idem fo?
Ekegusii (Kenya) [to one person]           Imbuya ore?
Ekegusii (Kenya) [to several people]       Imbuya more?
Ekegusii (Kenya) [answer by one person]    Imbuya ande
Ekegusii (Kenya) [ans. by several people]  Imbuya tore
English (UK, America, Australia)           How are you?
English (UK, America, Australia) [answer]  Fine
English (USA) [informal]                   What's new?
English (USA) [informal]                   What's up?
English (USA) [informal]                   How's it going?
English (South Africa) [informal]          Howzit?
Esperanto (international use)              Kiel vi fartas?
Esperanto (international use) [very well]  Tre bone
Estonian (Estonia)                         Kuidas läheb?
Estonian (Estonia)                         Kuidas sul läheb?
Estonian (Estonia)                         Kuidas käsi käib?
Estonian (Estonia) [fine]                  Hästi
Estonian (Estonia) [very well, thanks]     Tänan väga hästi
Eton (Cameroon) [are you fine?]            O ne m'boré?
Eton (Cameroon) [yes, I'm fine]            Owéh, më ne m'boré
Éwé (Ghana, Togo)                          Efon?
Éwé (Ghana, Togo)                          Nifoa?
Éwé (Ghana, Togo) [reply]                  Mifo

Faroese (Faroe Islands)                    Hvussu gongur tað?
Faroese (Faroe Islands) [fine]             Væl
Farsi (Iran, Afghanistan, Pakistan)        Hale shoma chetore?
Farsi (Iran, Afghanistan, Pakistan)        Hale shumash chist?
Farsi (Iran, Afghanistan, Pakistan)        Haletan chetor asst?
Farsi (Iran, Afghanistan, Pakistan) [inf.] Halet chetore?
Farsi (Iran, Afghanistan, Pakistan) [ans.] Khubam mersi
Farsi (Iran, Afghanistan, Pakistan)        Khaut khobi?
Farsi (Iran, Afghanistan, Pakistan) [ans.] Khaylee khobi
Fiji (Fiji)                                Lako evei?
Fiji (Fiji) [where are you going?]         O lai vei?
Fiji (Fiji) [where are you going-polite]   O ni lai vei?
Fiji (Fiji) [I'm just going this way]      Au se lako mada vaqo
Fiji (Fiji) [I'm going home]               Au se lako mada i vale
Fiji (Fiji) [where have you been?]         O lesu mai vei?
Fiji (Fiji) [where have you been-polite]   O ni lesu mai vei?
Fiji (Fiji) [nowhere, just from there]     Sega, lesu ga mai kea 
[Filipino, see Tagalog]
Finnish (Finland)                          Mitä kuuluu?
Finnish (Finland) [fine]                   Hyvää
Finnish (Finland) [fine, thanks]           Kiitos hyvää
Finnish (Finland) [very well]              Erittäin hyvää
Finnish (Finland) [informal]               Miten menee?
Finnish (Finland) [informal]               Kuinka voit?
Finnish (Finland) [very formal]            Kuinka voitte?
Finnish (Finland) [fine]                   Hyvin
Finnish (Finland) [fine, thanks]           Kiitos hyvin
[Flemish, see Dutch (Belgium)]
Fon (Benin, Togo)                          A do gangi a?
Fon (Benin, Togo) [reply]                  Een, un do gangi
Fon (Benin, Togo)                          A do yi yi we a?
Fon (Benin, Togo) [reply]                  Een, un do gangi
Fon (Benin, Togo)                          A do dagbe a?
Fon (Benin, Togo) [reply]                  Een, un do dagbe
French (Europe, Canada)                    Comment allez-vous?
French (Europe, Canada) [informal]         Comment tu-vas?
French (Europe, Canada)                    Comment ça va?
French (Europe, Canada)                    Ça va?
French (Europe, Canada) [answer:fine]      Bien
French (Europe, Canada) [answer]           Ça va 
French (Europe, Canada) [answer]           Ça va bien, merci
French (Europe, Canada) [answer]           Super
French (Europe, Canada) [answer; slang]    Ça roule
Frisian [Westerlauwer] (Netherlands)       Hoe giet it mei jo?
Frisian [Westerlauwer] (Netherlands)       Hoe is it dermei?
Frisian [Westerlauwer] (Netherlands)[fine] Best
Frisian (Schleswig-Holstein Germany)       Hü gongt di det?
Frisian (Schleswig-Holstein Germany)[fine] Mi gongt at gud
Friulian (northern Italy)                  Cemût stajal?
Friulian (northern Italy) [informal]       Cemût stastu?
Friulian (northern Italy) [fine]           Ben
[Fuchou, see Min Dong]
Fulani (West Africa)                       Kori tana qalaa?
Fulani (West Africa) [fine]                Jam tan
Fulani (West Africa)                       Kogeilou?
Fulani (West Africa) [fine]                Faborlang
[Furlan, see Friulian]
Futuna Aniwa (Vanuatu)                     Jinisa?
Futuna Aniwa (Vanuatu) [to two people]     Rinisa?
Futuna Aniwa (Vanuatu) [to three people]   Jikanisa?
Futuna Aniwa (Vanuatu) [to more than 3]    Niganisa?

Ga (Ghana)                                 Toy atain?
Ga (Ghana)                                 Te oyeo the?
Ga (Ghana) [fine]                          Iojoban
Gaam (Eastern Sudan)                       Taa izí?
Gagauz (southern Moldova)                  Nizha yashersyniz?
Gagauz (southern Moldova) [informal]       Nizha yashersyn?
Gagauz (southern Moldova) [fine]           Isla
Galician (Spain)                           Como se encontra?
Galician (Spain)                           Qua tal está vostede?
Galician (Spain) [informal]                Qua tal estás?
Galician (Spain) [fine]                    Ben
Gallo (France)                             Ca jôe -ti anoet?
Gallo (France) [answer]                    Net ben
Ganai (Australia)                          Wunman njinde?
Garífuna (Guatemala)                         Ida bín?
Garífuna (Guatemala) [answer by men]       Úadigiati, a gia amúru
Garífuna (Guatemala) [answer by women]     Úadigiati, a gia bugúya
Georgian (Georgia)                         Rogora khar?
Georgian (Georgia)                         Rogora khart?
Georgian (Georgia) [informal]              Rogora khar?
Georgian (Georgia) [formal]                Rogor brdzandebit?
Georgian (Georgia) [fine thanks]           Gmadlobt, k'argad
German (Central Europe)                    Wie geht es Ihnen?
German (Central Europe)                    Wie geht's?
German (Central Europe) [informal]         Wie geht es dir?
German (Central Europe) [good, thank you]  Sehr gut, danke
German (Austria) [fine] [inf spoken lang.] Eh guat
German (Switzerland) [inf. spoken lang.]   Wie goht's?
German (Switzerland) [inf. spoken lang.]   Wie gaht's?
German [Hessisch] (Germany)                Guude wiie?
German [Südhessisch] (Germany)               Wie geht'ss Ihne?
[Gikuyu, see Kikuyu]
Gong (Thailand) [have you eaten?]          Mang sa lá?
Gong (Thailand) [I have eaten]             Mang sí hke
Greek (Greece)                             Ti kanete?
Greek (Greece) [informal]                  Ti kaneis?
Greek (Greece) [fine]                      Kala
Greek (Greece) [fine]                      Poli kala
Griko (Salento Italy)                      Pos este'i?
Guarani (Paraguay)                         Mba'éichapa?
Guarani (Paraguay)                         Mba'éichapa reiko?
Guarani (Paraguay) [answer]                Aiko porã
Guarani (Paraguay) [morning]               Mba'éichapa ne ko'ê?
Guarani (Paraguay) [answer]                Cheko'ê porâ, ha nde
Guarani (Paraguay) [afternoon]             Mba'éichapa ndeka'aru?
Guarani (Paraguay) [answer]                Cheka'aru porâ, ha nde
Guarani (Paraguay) [evening]               Mba'éichapa ndepyhare?
Guarani (Paraguay) [answer]                Chepyhare porâ, ha nde
Gujarati (Gujarat India)                   Kem chho?
Gujarati (Gujarat India) [fine]            Saarun
Gumatj (Australia) [to one person]         Nhamirri nhe?
Gumatj (Australia) [to two people]         Nhamirri manda?
Gumatj (Australia) [to several people]     Nhamirri walala?
Gumatj (Australia) [answer]                Manymak
Gumatj (Australia) [answer]                Manymak bay'
Gumatj (Australia) [answer]                Latju
Gurenne (Northern Ghana)                   Fo de fo menga?
Gurenne (Northern Ghana) [reply]           M de m menga
Gwich'in (Alaska)                          Neenjit dôonch'yàa?
Gwich'in (Alaska)                          Neenjit dàgòonch'uu?
Gwich'in (Alaska) [answer]                 Sheenjit gwiinzii

Haida (Alaska)                             Sán uu dáng giidang?
Hassaniya (Mauritania) [is there peace?]   Eyyak el 'âvyé?
Hassaniya (Mauritania) [there is peace]    Ella l'âvyé el hamdulillah
Hassaniya (Mauritania) [is there news]     Eyyak la bâs?
Hassaniya (Mauritania) [reply]             La bâs el hamdulillah
Hassaniya (Mauritania)                     Eyyak el kheyr?
Hassaniya (Mauritania) [reply]             Ella el kheyr, el hamdulillah
Hassaniya (Mauritania)                     Ishtari?
Hausa (West Africa)                        Kana lafiyà?
Hausa (West Africa)                        Lafiyà?
Hausa (West Africa) [answer: fine]         Lafiyà lau
Hausa (West Africa) [how is your work?]    Ya aiki?
Hausa (West Africa) [how is your home?]    Ya gida?
Hawaiian (Hawaii)                          Pehea 'oe?
Hebrew (Israel) [to man]                   Ma shlomkha?
Hebrew (Israel) [to woman]                 Ma shlomekh?
Hebrew (Israel) [very well, thank you]     Tov, toda
[Hellenic, see Greek]
Helong (Timor, Semau Island Indonesia)     Banan tamlo?
Hindi (India, East Asia)                   Ap kaise haiñ?
Hindi (India, East Asia) [fine, thanks]    Bahut achchhe shukriya
Hmong Daw (Laos, Thailand)                 Koj puas nyob zoo?
Hmong Daw (Laos, Thailand)                 Koj nyob li cas?
Hmong Daw (Laos, Thailand) [answer by 1]   Kuv nyob zoo
Hmong Daw (Laos, Thailand) [answer by 2]   Wb nyob zoo
Hmong Daw (Laos, Thailand) [ans. several]  Peb nyob zoo
Hmong Daw (Laos, Thailand) [to one person] Koj puas noj qab nyob zoo?
Hmong Daw (Laos, Thailand) [to two people] Neb puas noj qab nyob zoo?
Hmong Daw (Laos, Thailand) [to several]    Nej puas noj qab nyob zoo?
Hmong Daw (Laos, Thailand) [answer by 1]   Kuv noj qab nyob zoo
Hmong Daw (Laos, Thailand) [answer by 2]   Wb noj qab nyob zoo
Hmong Daw (Laos, Thailand) [by several]    Peb noj qab nyob zoo
Hmong Daw (Laos, Thailand) [where going]   Koj mus qhovtwg?
Hmong Daw (Laos, Thailand) [where going]   Koj yuav tuaj mus lawm qhovtwg noj?
Hmong Daw (Laos, Thailand) [I'm going...]  Kuv mus...
Hmong Njua (China, Laos, Thailand)         Koj puas noj qaab nyob zoo?
Hmong Njua (China, Laos, Thailand)[answer] Kuv noj qaab nyob zoo
Hmong Njua (China, Laos, Thailand)         Koj nyob le caag? 
Hmong Njua (China, Laos, Thailand)[where]  Koj moog qhov-twg?
Hmong Njua (China, Laos, Thai.)[I'm going] Kuv moog... 
Hmong Njua (China, Laos, Thailand)         Koj moog dlaab-tsi lug?
Hmong Njua (China, Laos, Thailand)[answer] Kuv tuaj saib mej xwb
Hmong Njua (Northern Thailand)             Nyob zoo tsis zoo?
[Hmoob Dawb, see Hmong Daw]
[Hmoob Ntsuab, see Hmong Njua]
Hñähñu (Mexico)                            Te gi ote?
Hopi (Southwestern USA)                    Um waynuma?
Hopi (Southwestern USA) [answer]           Owí, nu' waynuma
Hopi (Southwestern USA)                    Um pitu?
Hopi (Southwestern USA) [answer]           Owí
Huaorani (Ecuador)                         Ebani imi?
Hungarian (Hungary)                        Hogy van?
Hungarian (Hungary) [informal]             Hogy vagy?
Hungarian (Hungary) [fine thanks]          Köszönöm jól​*


----------



## ارووجة (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية*

*[Ibo, see Igbo]
Icelandic (Iceland)                        Hvernig hefur þú það?
Icelandic (Iceland) [fine]                 Gott
Icelandic (Iceland)                        Hvað segir þú?
Icelandic (Iceland) [fine]                 Vel
Icetot (Uganda) [to one person]            Iyida
Icetot (Uganda) [to several people]        Iyita
Ido (international use)                    Quale vu standas?
Igbo (Nigeria) [greeting]                  Ì dìkwà mma?
Igbo (Nigeria) [reply]                     Ee, adì m mma
Igbo (Nigeria)                             Kedu?
Ijo (Africa)                               Nda'ni la'oku?
[Ik, see Icetot]
[Ikiribati, see Kiribati]
Indonesian (Indonesia, Surinam)            Kenalkan?
Indonesian (Indonesia, Surinam)            Apa khabar?
Indonesian (Indonesia, Surinam) [answer]   Khabar baik
Indonesian (Indonesia, Surinam)            Bagaimana kabarnya?
Indonesian (Indonesia, Surinam) [answer]   Baik-baik saja
[Ingalik, see Deg Xinag]
Ingush (Caucasus Russia) [to one person]   Hwo fy diezh vy? 
Ingush (Caucasus Russia) [answer]          Hwama diezh vaac
Ingush (Caucasus Russia) [to several]      Fy diezh dy sho?
Ingush (Caucasus Russia) [answer]          Hwama diezh daac
Ingush (Caucasus Russia) [to several]      Mogazh dii
Ingush (Caucasus Russia) [answer]          Dwadoax
Interlingua (international use)            Como sta vos?
[Inuit, see Inuktitut and Kalaallisut]
Inuktitut (Baffin Island Canada)           Qanuippit?
Inuktitut (Baffin Island Canada) [fine]    Qanuinngi 
Inuktitut (Baffin Island Canada) [fine]    Qanuingittunga
Iñupiaq (Alaska)                             Qanuq itpich?
[Inuttut, see Inuktitut and Kalaallisut]
Ioway (United States)                      Darixga?
Ioway (United States) [answer by men]      Hin pi ke
Ioway (United States) [answer by women]    Hin pi ki
Irish Gaelic (Ireland, Britain)            Conas tá tú?
Irish Gaelic (Ireland, Britain) [fine]     Go maith
Irish Gaelic (Ireland, Britain)            Cén chaoi a bhfuil tú?
Irish Gaelic (Ireland, Britain) [fine]     Maith
Irish Gaelic (Munster Ireland)             Conas taoi?
Italian (Cent. Europe, E. Africa)          Come sta?
Italian (Cent. Europe, E. Africa) [inf]    Come stai?
Italian (Cent. Europe, E. Africa) [good]   Bene 
Itbayaten (Batanes Philippines)            Ara ka manguh?
Itbayaten (Batanes Philippines)            Ara ka mangu ascharaw?
Itbayaten (Batanes Philippines) [morning]  Ara ka mangu aschapianderak?
Itbayaten (Batanes Philippines) [answer]   Atuh ako a map'pia, ah Dios mamexes
Ivasayen (Batanes Philippines)             Ara ka mangu?
Ivasayen (Batanes Philippines)             Ara ka mangu si charao?
Ivasayen (Batanes Philippines) [morning]   Ara ka mangu si chamavucjas?
Ivasayen (Batanes Philippines) [answer]    Taytu ako a mapia, as Dios mameies dimo
[Ivrit, see Hebrew]
Ixil (Wuiche Department Guatemala)         Ma' b'a'n cux ax?
Ixil (Quiche Department Guatemala) [fine]  Cano ax

Jacalteco (Guatemala, Mexico)              C'ul mi ye ha c'ul?
Jacalteco (Guatemala, Mexico) [fine]       C'ul wehan
Jacalteco (Guatemala)[where are you going] B'ay chax tohi?
Jacalteco (Guatemala)[answer: only here]   Hangcange b'ey ti'
Japanese (Japan)                           O genki desu ka?
Javanese (Indonesia)                       Piye kabare?
Javanese (Indonesia)                       Kados pundi khabaripun?

Kachin (Burma)                             Gaja ai i?
Kachin (Burma) [answer]                    Gaja ai
Kadazan (Sabah Malaysia)                   Ingkuo koh?
Kadazan (Sabah Malaysia) [fine]            Avasi
Kalaallisut (Greenland)                    Qanoq ippit?
Kalaallisut (Greenland) [fine]             Luarit
Kala Kawaw Ya (Queensland Australia)[to 1] Ngi midh?
Kala Kawaw Ya (Queensland Australia)[to 2] Ngipel midh?
Kala Kawaw Ya (Queensland Australia)[3+]   Ngitha midh?
Kala Kawaw Ya (Queensland Australia)[fine] Balabayginga
Kala Kawaw Ya (Australia)[have you eaten]  Ngi aydu purathima a?
Kala Kawaw Ya (Australia)[" " to 2 people] Ngipel aydu purathima a?
Kala Kawaw Ya (Australia)[" " to 3+]       Ngitha aydu purathima a?
Kala Kawaw Ya (Australia)[I have eaten]    Ngath aygud mu-asin  
Kala Kawaw Ya (Australia)[I haven't eaten] Ngay aydu purthayginga 
Kala Kawaw Ya (Australia)[we have eaten-2] Ngalbe aygud mu-asin  
Kala Kawaw Ya (Australia)[we haven't- by2] Ngalbe aydu purthayginga
Kala Kawaw Ya (Australia)[we have eaten-3] Ngoey aygud mu-asin 
Kala Kawaw Ya (Australia)[we haven't- 3+]  Ngoey aydu purthayginga
Kalasha (Pakistan)                         Tabiyet prusht?
Kalasha (Pakistan) [answer]                Prusht
Kalmyk (Russia, China, Mongolia)           Yamaran beenet?
Kalmyk (Russia, China, Mongolia)[informal] Yamaran beenech?
Kalmyk (Russia, China, Mongolia) [fine]    Sen
Kanienkehaka (Canada, New York USA)        Sekos?
Kanienkehaka (Canada, New York USA)        Skenon?
Kanienkehaka (Canada, New York USA) [fine] Skenon
Kangbe (West Africa)                       Tanna mah teleh?
Kangbe (West Africa) [answer]              Tanna ssee teh
Kanjobal (San Pedro Soloma Guatemala)      Watx' mi ak'ul?
Kanjobal (San Pedro Soloma Guatemala)      Watx' xam yej naq?
Kanjobal (Guatemala) [how did you awaken]  Watx' k'ulal k'al max hach meltcaji?
Kanjobal (Guatemala) [answer]              Watx'
Kannada (India)                            Hegiddira?
Kannada (India)                            Hege idhira?
Kapampangan (Philippines)                  Komusta ka?
Kapampangan (Philippines) [answer]         Mayap
Karaim (Lithuania, Ukraine)                Nied' chalyj?
Karaim (Lithuania, Ukraine) [fine]         Chor tiuviul'
Karelian (Russia, Finland)                 Kui elät?
Karelian (Russia, Finland)                 Hyvin
Karen (Thailand)                           Ghaw ler ah gay?
Karen (Thailand)                           O soo o clay ker saw daw a?
Karen [Pho] (Myanmar)                      Ná àw hsàw hà?
Karen [Pho] (Myanmar) [answer]             Mwéh
Karen [Sgaw] (Myanmar)                     Ná ô hsû há?
Karen [Sgaw] (Myanmar) [answe]             Mè
Karen [Sgaw] (Myanmar)                     Madee leh?
[Kartuli, see Georgian]
Kasem (Ghana, Burkina Faso)                Ko ye te mo?
Kasem (Ghana, Burkina Faso) [answer]       Ko gara
Kasigau (Kenya) [have you woken up well?]  Wawuka?
Kasigau (Kenya) [I have woken up well]     Nawuka
Kaurareg (Australia) [to one person]       Ni midhikidh
Kaurareg (Australia) [to two people]       Nipel midhikidh?
Kaurareg (Australia) [to three or more]    Nitha midhikidh?
Kaurareg (Australia) [answer]              Matha mina
Kaurareg (Australia) [have you eaten? -1]  Ni aydun purthema?
Kaurareg (Australia) [have you eaten? -2]  Nipel aydun purthema?
Kaurareg (Australia) [have you eaten? -3]  Nitha aydun purthema?
Kaurareg (Australia) [I have- by a man]    Ngaw aygud mina-asin
Kaurareg (Australia) [I have- by a woman]  Nguzu aygud mina-asin
Kaurareg (Australia) [I haven't- by a man] Ngaw ayngu purthayginga
Kaurareg (Australia) [I haven't- by woman] Nguzu ayngu purthayginga
Kazakh (Kazakstan)                         Zhagdaiynyz qalai?
Kazakh (Kazakstan) [fine]                  Zhaqsë
Kazakh (Kazakstan)                         Khalynjyz qalai?
Kazakh (Kazakstan) [fine]                  Zhaksy
Kebu (Congo, Uganda)                       Ngoni?
Kekchi (Guatemala) [formal]                Ma sa sa' laa'chool?
Kekchi (Guatemala) [response]              Eh he, sa sa' inch'ool, bantiox, ut la'at?
Kekchi (Guatemala) [informal]              Chan xawil?
Kekchi (Guatemala) [response]              Us, bantiox, ut la'at?
Keres (Southwestern United States)         Kuweasti hopa?
[Kernewek, see Cornish]
Khakas (Russia)                    
Khmer (Cambodia)                           Niak sohk sabai jie te?
Khmer (Cambodia) [fine]                    Khnyohm sohk sabai
Khowar (Central Asia)                      Tu kicha asus?
Khowar (Central Asia) [fine]               Bo jam
Kiga (Uganda)                              Hatshe?
Kiga (Uganda)                              Oriya otua?
Kiga (Uganda)                              Oriya ota?
Kiga (Uganda)                              Ota?
Kiga (Uganda)                              Agandi?
Kiga (Uganda)                              Muta?
Kiga (Uganda) [fine, thank you]            Ni marungi
Kiga (Uganda)                              Ogumire?
Kiga (Uganda) [fine, thank you]            Ngumire 
Kiga (Uganda) [what's the news?]           Agandi?
Kiganda (Uganda)                           Mawulire ki?
Kiganda (Uganda) [answer]                  Tetugalaba
Kikongo (Congo, Angola)                    Wena matimpi?
Kikongo (Congo, Angola) [answer]           Inga
Kikongo (Congo, Angola)                    Kolele?
Kikongo (Congo, Angola)                    Nge ke mbote?
Kikongo (Congo, Angola) [answer]           Muke mbote
[Kikongo Ya Leta, see Kituba]
Kikuyu (Africa)                            Natya?
Kimakonde (Tanzania)                       Uchidachi?
Kimakonde (Tanzania)                       Habari na yelo?
Kimeru (Africa)                            Uri umwiiga?
Kinyarwanda (Rwanda)                       Amakuru iki?
Kinyarwanda (Rwanda) [answer]              Ni meza
Kipchak (Russia)                           Nä tabish bar?
Kipchak (Russia) [answer]                  Tabish yok
Kipchak (Russia) [answer]                  Tabish yoghila
Kirghiz (Kyrghyzstan)                      Abalëngëz qanday?
Kirghiz (Kyrghyzstan)                      Ishter qanday?
Kirghiz (Kyrghyzstan)                      Jaqshë
Kiribati (Kiribati Pacific Islands)        Ko uara?
Kiribati (Kiribati Pac. Is.) [to several]  Kam uara?
Kiribati (Kiribati Pacific Islands) [fine] I marurung
Kirundi (Burundi)                          Amaki?
Kirundi (Burundi) [answer]                 Ameza
Kisanga (Bunkeya Congo-Kinshasa)           Ibyepi? 
Kisanga (Bunkeya Congo-Kinshasa) [answer]  Bya
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [to man]         Habari yako, bwana?
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [to woman]    Habari yako, bibi?
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa)[to elder man] Habari yako, mzee?
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [to elder w.] Habari yako, mama?
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [to men-pl.]  Habari zenu, mabwana?
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [to women-pl] Habari zenu, mabibi?
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa)               Habari za usiku?
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [what's new]  Habari gani?
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [fine]        Salama
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [fine]        Mzuri
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [fine]        Nzuri
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [very good]   Nzuri sana
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [to man]      Hujambo, bwana?
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [to woman]    Hujambo, bibi?
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa)[to elder man] Hujambo, mzee?
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa)[to elder wo.] Hujambo, mama?
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [answer]      Sijambo
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [to several]  Hamjambo?
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [to men-pl.]  Hamjambo, mabwana?
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [answer]      Hatujambo
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa)               Habari gani?
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [answer]      Habari yangu ni nzuri 
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [answer]      Njema
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [to working]  Habari za kazi?
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [after abs.]  Habari za siku nyingi?
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [informal]    Mambo?
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [slang]       Sasa?
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [slang]       Vipi?
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [fine; slang] Safi
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [fine; slang] Poa
Kituba (Congo)                             Nge ke mbote?
Kituba (Congo) [fine]                      Mu ke mbote
Klallam (Washington USA)                   ?u? ?ey' ?u? cwx?
Klallam (Washington USA)                   ?u? ?ay? u cxw?
Klallam (Washington USA)                   ?esxw a?ning' u cxw?
Klallam (Washington USA)                   Sxw a?néng' cxw?
Klallam (Washington USA)                   W' ?éy' u cxw?
Klallam (Washington USA) [fine]            ?u? ?ey' cen
Khallam (Washington USA) [fine]            ?u? ?ay? cn
Koasati (Louisiana and Texas USA)          Cisá'mí?
Komi-Permyak (Russia)                      Kydz ovlan?
Komi-Permyak (Russia) [informal]           Kydz olan?
Komi-Permyak (Russia) [fine]               Bura
Komi-Zyryan (Russia)                       Kydzi olannyd?
Komi-Zyryan (Russia) [informal]            Kydzi olan?
Komi-Zyryan (Russia) [fine]                Bura
Konkani (India)                            Tu kashi assa?
Konkani (India) [informal]                 Sakkad kashi assa?
Konkani (India) [informal]                 Kashi assa?
Konkani (India) [answer by one person]     Haav sama assa
Konkani (India) [to more than one person]  Tummi sakada kashi assachi?
Konkani (India) [answer by more than one]  Amni sama assachi
Konkani (Goa India) [to man]               Tum koso asai?
Konkani (Goa India) [answer by man]        Aunv borro asam
Konkani (Goa India) [to woman]             Tum koxem asai?
Konkani (Goa India) [answer by woman]      Aunv borrem asam
Korean (Korea) [formal                     Annyong hashimnikka?
Korean (Korea) [informal]                  Annyong haseyo?
Korean (Korea) [fine]                      Ne, jussumnida
Korean (Korea) [formal: how are things?]   Ottoke jineshimnikka?
Korean (Korea) [inf: how are things?]      Ottoke jineyo?
Korean (Korea) [informal]                  Jemi-ga ottosumnikka?
Koromfe (Burkina Faso)                     Ng jebe a baani?
Koromfe (Burkina Faso)                     Ng jebe baani?
Koromfe (Burkina Faso)                     A jebka kibaru?
Koromfe (Burkina Faso) [answer]            A baane jebe
Koromfe (Burkina Faso) [in the morning]    N jengst baani?
Koromfe (Burkina Faso) [answer]            A baani
Koromfe (Burkina Faso)                     Ng jabre?
Koromfe (Burkina Faso) [answer by a man]   Matee
Koromfe (Burkina Faso) [answer by a woman] Wang
Koyo (Africa)                              Oli?
Krio (Sierra Leone)                        How yu du?
Krio (Sierra Leone)                        Ow di bodi?
Krio (Sierra Leone) [reply]                Di bodi well
Krio (Sierra Leone) [reply]                Di bodi find
Krio (Sierra Leone) [reply]                Di bodi well, a tel God tenkey
Krioulu (Cape Verde)                       Modi bu sta?
Kukatja (Australia)                        Nyuntun palya?
Kukatja (Australia) [answer]               Yuwayi, ngayurna palya
Kumeyaay (USA, Mexico) [to one person]     Memeyuu temewaa?
Kumeyaay (USA, Mexico) [to several people] Memeyuu temenyeway?
Kumeyaay (USA, Mexico) [to several people] Menyewaya?
Kumeyaay (USA, Mexico) [to sitting person] Memeyuu temeyuus?
Kumeyaay (USA, Mexico)                     Mamuyuth miñay?
Kumeyaay (USA, Mexico) [answer by one]     'Aahan ta'waa
Kumeyaay (USA, Mexico) [answer by several] 'Aahan ta'nyeway
Kumeyaay (USA, Mexico) [fine, and you?]    Ijan man maath'a?
Kumeyaay (USA, Mexico) [fine]              Ijan
[Kumiلi, see Kumeyaay]
Kuna (Panama)                              Nuegambi bee?
Kuna (Panama)                              An nuegambi
[Kuo Yu, see Mandarin]
[Kurdish, see Kurdi]
Kurdi (Iran, Iraq)                         Tu chawa yi?
Kurdi (Iran, Iraq) [fine]                  Bash
Kurdi [Sorani] (Iran, Iraq)                Chon'iit?
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia)                 Ou li tutu nawa?
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia)                 Mu li tutu nawa?
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [answer]        Nawa ngoo
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia)                 Wa piluka?
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia)                 Mwa piluka?
Kwéyòl (Haiti)                             Ka ou fé?
Kwéyòl (Haiti)                             Ka sa yé?
Kwéyòl (Haiti)                             Kouman ou ye?
Kwéyòl (Haiti) [fine]                      Mwen anfòm
Kwéyòl (Haiti) [fine]                      Mwen trè byen
Kwéyòl (Haiti)                             Saw fè?
Kwéyòl (Haiti) [fine]                      Sa ka maché

Ladin (Trentino-Alto Adige Italy)          Co l es'a?
Ladin (Trentino-Alto Adige Italy) [fine]   Bona
Lahu (China, Burma, Thailand)              Hk'aw ka la le?
Lahu (China, Burma, Thailand) [answer]     Ca gui la ve
Lahu (SE Asia)                             Cheh sha-ah la?
Lahu (SE Asia) [where are you going?]      Qhò qay le?
Lahu (SE Asia) [have you eaten?]           O câ o lâ?
Lahu (SE Asia) [have you eaten?]           Ah jah pu o la?
Lahu (SE Asia) [I have eaten]              Câ ò
Lahu (SE Asia) [I have not eaten]          Mâ câ she
Lakota (North America)                     Toniketu ka he?
Lakota (North America)                     Toniketu he?
Lakota (North America) [I'm fine,and you?] Matanyan na nish?
Lao (Laos)                                 Sabaai-dii baw?
Lao (Laos)                                 Puan sabaai-dii baw? 
Lao (Laos) [fine]                          Sabaao-dii
[Lappish, see Saami]
Latin (Vatican, ancient Rome)              Quid agis?
Latin (Vatican, ancient Rome)              Quomodo vales?
Latvian (Latvia)                           Ka jums klajas?
Latvian (Latvia)                           Ka jums iet?
Latvian (Latvia) [informal]                Ka tev iet?
Latvian (Latvia) [fine]                    Labi
Latvian (Latvia) [fine thanks]             Paldies, labi
Lenape (Delaware United States)            Kulamalsi hach?
Lenape (Delaware United States) [answer]   Nulamalsi
Lepcha (India, Nepal, Bhutan)              Áket-do?
Lepcha (India, Nepal, Bhutan) [I'm fine]   Áket-do
[Lifou, see Drehu]
Lingala (Congo)                            Sángo níni?
Lingala (Congo) [what's new?]              Nsango nini?
Lingala (Congo) [nothing new]              Nsango te
Lingala (Congo)                            Ndenge nini?
Lingala (Congo)                            Ozali?
Lingala (Congo)                            Ozali malamu?
Lingala (Congo) [fine]                     Nazali malamu
Lingala (Congo) [fine]                     Malamu
Lingala (Congo) [fine, thank you]          Malámu, melesí
Lingua Franca (Mediterranean)              Commé ti star?
Lingua Franca (Mediterranean) [answer]     Mi star bonou
Lisu (China, Myanmar, Thailand)            Jahp you ah?
Lisu (China, Myanmar, Thailand)            Ali nga?
Lisu (SE Asia) [answer-if you aren't busy] Atdor nat niaq nga
Lisu (SE Asia) [answer-if you aren't busy] Alshit lil mat yi niaq
Lisu (SE Asia) [answer-if you are busy]    Tei zil mit atkel cat niaq nga
Lisu (SE Asia) [have you eaten yet?]       Nu za za woh?
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                     Kaip sekasi?
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                     Kaip gyvenate?
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                     Kaip gyvenat?
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                     Kaip gyvuojate?
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                     Kaip gyvuojat?
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                     Kaip laikotes?
Lithuanian (Lithuania) [informal]          Kaip gyvuoji?
Lithuanian (Lithuania) [informal]          Kaip jums einasi?
Lithuanian (Lithuania) [informal]          Kaip jums sekasi?
Lithuanian (Lithuania) [informal]          Kaip laikaisi?
Lithuanian (Lithuania) [fine thanks]       Labai gerai, achiu
Livonian (Latvia, Estonia)                 Kui täddõn läb?
Livonian (Latvia, Estonia) [informal]      Kui sinnõn läb?
Livonian (Latvia, Estonia) [fine]          Jõvist
Lojban (international)                     Xu do kanro?
Lojban (international) [I am healthy]      Mi kanro
Lojban (international) [I am healthy]      Go'i
Lua (Thailand)                             Mah pen si'ee?
Lua (Thailand) [ans: fine]                 Ai pen si'ee
Lua (Thailand) [what are you doing?]       Mah ang si'ee?
Lua (Thailand) [answer: nothing]           Ai ang si'ee
Lua (Thailand) [where are you going]       Mal lal waa?
Lua (Thailand) [I'm going to visit]        An lal min
Lua (Thailand) [have you eaten]            Mah pong saa wic?
Luganda (Uganda)                           Iri?
Luganda (Uganda) [answer]                  Ari
Luganda (Uganda)                           Iriyo?
Luganda (Uganda) [answer]                  Ariyo
Luganda (Uganda)                           Kiki?
Luganda (Uganda)                           Oly'otya?
Luganda (Uganda) [answer]                  Bulungi
Luganda (Uganda)                           Oli otya?
Luganda (Uganda) [answer: okay]            Gyendi
Luiseño (S California USA)                 Micha shu 'iiq?
Luiseño (S California USA) [fine, and you] Looviqan, 'omshan?
Luiseño (S California USA) [fine]          Looviqan
Lunda (Zambia, Angola, Congo)              Mudi nahi?
Lunda (Zambia, Angola, Congo) [fine]       Cha chiwahi
Lunyankole (South Uganda)                  Osibiregye?
Lunyankole (South Uganda) [answer]         Nsibiregye
Lunyankole (South Uganda) [answer]         Nsibiri kirunge
Lunyankole [are you without fear?]         Mugumire?
Lunyankole [answer: we are free]           Tugumire
Lunyankole (Mbarara South Uganda)          Agandi?
Lunyankole (Mbarara South Uganda)          Amakuru garahi?
Lunyankole (Mbarara South Uganda)          Nigaahi?
Lunyankole (Mbarara South Uganda) [answer] Kurungi
Lunyoro (West Uganda)                      Amakuru ki?
Lunyoro (West Uganda)                      Amakuru garaha?
Lunyoro (West Uganda)                      Hati oloho ota?
Lunyoro (West Uganda) [answer]             Kurungi
Lunyoro (West Uganda) [answer]             Kurungi otyo muno
Lunyoro (West Uganda) [answer]             Otyo muno urungi
Luo (Africa)                               Ingima?
Luo (Africa) [answer]                      Angima
Luo (Africa) [did you wake up well today?] Ichiew maber?
Luo (Africa) [I woke up well today]        Achiew maber
Luritja (Australia)                        Nyuntu palya?
Lushootseed (Washington State USA)         'Uschal chuxw
Lushootseed (Washington State USA)         Ustl!ubl chud
Luvale (Zambia)                            Ngacili?
Luvale (Zambia) [fine]                     Kanawa
Luxembourgish (Luxembourg, Germany,France) Wéi geet et?
Luxembourgish (Luxembourg) [fine]          Gutt

[Maa, see Maasai]
Maasai (Kenya, Tanzania) [men]             Suba?
Maasai (Kenya, Tanzania) [men: fine]       Suba oleng
Maasai (Kenya, Tanzania) [women]           Ta kwenya?
Maasai (Kenya, Tanzania) [women:fine]      Iko
Maasai (Kenya, Tanzania)                   Supai?
Maasai (Kenya, Tanzania) [fine]            Ibaa
Mabuiag (Queensland Australia) [to one]    Ni midhikidh
Mabuiag (Queensland Australia) [to two]    Nipel midhikidh
Mabuiag (Queensland Australia) [to three+] Nitha midhikidh
Mabuiag (Queensland Australia) [answer]    Matha mina
Mabuiag (Australia) [have you eaten; to 1] Ni aydun purthema a?
Mabuiag (Australia) [have you eaten; to 2] Nipla aydun purthema a?
Mabuiag (Australia) [have you eaten; 3+]   Nitha aydun purthema a?
Mabuiag (Australia) [I have eaten; by m]   Ngaw aygund mina-asin
Mabuiag (Australia) [I have eaten; by f]   Nguzu aygund mina-asin
Mabuiag (Australia) [I haven't eaten; m]   Ngaw ayngu purthayginga
Mabuiag (Australia) [I haven't eaten; f]   Nguzu ayngu purthayginga
Macedonian (Macedonia)                     Kako ste?
Macedonian (Macedonia) [informal]          Kako si?
Macedonian (Macedonia) [informal]          Shto pravis?
Macedonian (Macedonia) [answer by a man]   Dobar
Macedonian (Macedonia) [answer by a man]   Dobar sum
Macedonian (Macedonia) [answer by a woman] Dobra 
Macedonian (Macedonia) [answer by a woman] Dobra sum
Macedonian (Macedonia) [answer by a group] Dobri 
Macedonian (Macedonia) [answer by a group] Dobri sme
[Magyar, see Hungarian]
Malagasy (Madagascar)                      Inona no vaovao?
Malagasy (Madagascar)                      Manao ahoana ny fahasala manao?
Malagasy (Madagascar) [answer]             Salama tsara aho
Malagasy (Madagascar) [answer]             Tsara fa misaotra
Malay (Malaysia, Brunei)                   Apa khabar?
Malay (Malaysia, Brunei) [fine]            Khabar baik
Malayalam (Kerala India)                   Engane oon dee?
Malayalam (Kerala India) [response]        Walare nalade
Malayalam (Kerala India)                   Sukhamano?
Malayalam (Kerala India) [response]        Sukham tanne
[Maldivian, see Dhivehi]
Malinké (Senegal, Mali)                    Tan as te?
Maltese (Malta)                            Kif intkom?
Maltese (Malta) [informal]                 Kif inti?
Maltese (Malta) [fine, thanks: by a man]   Tajjeb, grazzi 
Maltese (Malta) [fine, thanks: by a woman] Tajba, grazzi
Mam (Guatemala, Mexico)                    Tza'n ta'ya?
Mam (Guatemala, Mexico) [fine]             B'a'n atíine, yajtzun téeye
Mam (Guatemala) [how did you wake up?]     Tza'n ma jaa'wal tq'iija?
Mam (Guatemala, Mexico) [where you going?] Ja ma txá'ya?
Mam (Guatemala, Mexico) [only here]        Mi'n, nok ó'cx ma chin tzáaje tzalú
Mandarin (China)                           Nî hâo ma?
Mandarin (China) [answer]                  Wo hen hao, xie xie
Mandarin (China) [have you eaten?]         Ni chile ma?
Mandinka (West Africa) [to one person]     I be kayrato?
Mandinka (West Africa) [to more than one]  Al be kayrato?
Mandinka (West Africa) [answer]            Tana tenna
Mandinka (West Africa)                     I be di?
Mandinka (West Africa)                     I be nyaadi?
Mandinka (West Africa) [answer]            Mbe kayrato
Manggarai (Indonesia)                      Co'o reba?
Manggarai (Indonesia) [fine]               Di'a
[Manipuri, see Meithei]
Manx (Isle of Man British Isles)           Kys t'ou?
Manx (Isle of Man British Isles) [fine]    Dy mie
Maori (New Zealand) [to one person]        Kei te pehea koe?
Maori (New Zealand) [to two people]        Kei te pehea korua?
Maori (New Zealand) [to three or more]     Kei te pehea koutou?
Maori (New Zealand) [fine, thank you]      Kei te pai
Maori (Cook Islands) [to one person]       Pe'ea koe?
Maori (Cook Islands) [to two people]       Pe'ea korua?
Maori (Cook Islands) [to three or more]    Pe'ea kotou?
Maori (Cook Islands) [answer to Pe'ea...]  Meitaki
Maori (Solomon Islands) [to one person]    Pe'ea koe?
Maori (Solomon Islands) [several people]   Pe'ea kotou?
Maori (Solomon Islands) [answer]           Meitaki
Maori (Solomon Islands) [answer by one]    E meitaki au
Maori (Solomon Islands) [answer b sev.]    E meitaki matou
Marathi (Maharashtra India)                Kai kasai ka challai?
Marathi (Maharashtra India) [informal]     Kase kaa-ya?
Marathi (Maharashtra India) [fine]         Majeta aahe
Marathi (Maharashtra India) [fine]         Dthik
Marathi (Maharashtra India)                Aapan kase aahaat?
Mari (Russia)                              Kuze ileda?
Mari (Russia) [informal]                   Kuze ilet?
Mari (Russia) [I'm fine]                   Kuzerak pashat kaja
Mari (Russia) [I'm fine]                   Kuzerak pashat saj
Mari (Russia) [fine]                       Saiyn
Marshallese (Marshall Islands)             Ej et am mour?
Marshallese (Marshall Islands) [answer]    Emman
[Masai, see Maasai]
Mashi (Bukavu Congo-Kinshasa)              Myanzi mici?
Mashi (Bukavu Congo-Kinshasa)              Minja   
Matagalpa (Nicaragua)                      Batsigua bayamani?
[Maure, see Hassaniya]
[Mayangna, see Panamahka]
Mazahua (Mexico)                           Pje ni kja'a?
Mazahua (Mexico) [I'm fine]                Ribübütjo na jo'o pøkji
[Mbisu, see Bisu]
Meithei (India)                            Karam touri?
Meriam Mir (Australia, Papua New Guinea)   Nako manali?
Meriam Mir (Australia, PNG) [answer]       Sikakanali
Meriam Mir (Australia) [have you eaten?]   Aka ma lewer erwe?
Meriam Mir (Australia)[answer if you have] Kai emethu lewer erwe
Meriam Mir (Australia)[answer if not]      Ka nole lewer erwe
[Meru, see Kimeru]
[Meto, see Dawan]
Miami (Indiana & Oklahoma USA)             Neehahki-nko kiiyawi?
Miami (Indiana & Oklahoma USA) [answer]    Neehahki niiyawi
[Miao, see Hmong Daw and Hmong Njua]
Mien (Laos, Thailand)                      Yiem longx nyei saah?
Mien (Laos, Thailand)                      Meih yiem longx nyei?
Mien (Laos, Thailand)                      Meih yiem longx nyei saah?
Mien (Laos, Thailand)                      Yiem longx nyei fai?
Mien (Laos, Thailand) [answer]             Yiem longx nyei
Mien (Laos, Thailand) [answer]             Longx nyei
Mien (Laos, Thailand)                      Meih yiem haix daaih?
Mien (Laos, Thailand) [answer]             Yie daaih nziaauc
Mien (Laos, Thailand)                      Iam nong nha?
Mien (Laos, Thailand) [have you eaten?]    Moi nyan hang nya?
Mikmaq (Canada)                            Goeei me taeiôg?
Mikmaq (Canada) [how are you all?]         ****wloqtioq?
Mikmaq (Canada)                            Má talwléin?
Mikmaq (Canada) [answer]                   Weléi
Min Dong [Fuchou] (China)                  Eh ho meh?
Min Nam [Hokkien] (China)                  Di ho bo?
Min Nam [Hokkien] (China)                  Lu ho bo?
Min Nam [Hokkien] (China)                  Lu an chua?
Mina (Togo)                                Ofoin?
Mina (Togo) [response]                     Ain
Mina (Togo)                                O fon nuilé a?
Minangkabau (W. Sumatra Indonesia)[formal] Apo kaba?
Minangkabau (W. Sumatra Indonesia)[inf.]   Aa kaba?
Minangkabau (West Sumatra Indonesia)[fine] Elok elok se
Mingo (United States)                      Skênö' nae nêkê wênishäte'?
Mingo (United States)                      Niyáwë skênö?
Miskito (Nicaragua)                        Nahki sa?
Miskito (Nicaragua)                        Nahkisma?
Mixtec (Estetla Mexico)                    Nan dauku?
Mixtec (Estetla Mexico) [answer: fine]     Deku bai 
Mixtec (Xicayán Mexico)                    Nizá ixa kuú?
Mixtec (Xicayán Mexico) [answer]           Kixa va'a yúu
Mixtec (Xicayán Mexico)                    Nizá kaa kuú?
[Mohawk, see Kanienkehaka]
Mon (Burma)                                Mangera roa?
Mon (Burma)                                Mangera 'aw?
Monegasque (Monaco)                        Cuma stè?
Monegasque (Monaco) [informal]             Cuma stai?
Monegasque (Monaco) [fine]                 Ben
Mongolian (Mongolia, China)                Sain baina uu?
Mongolian (Mongolia, China)                Sain baichagana uu?
Mongolian (Mongolia, China) [reply]        Sain
Mongolian (Mongolia, China) [reply]        Sain bainaa
Mongolian (Mongolia, China)                Sonin saikhan yuu baina?
Mongolian (Mongolia, China) [reply]        Taivan baina
Mongolian (Mongolia, China)                Azhil üils sain uu?
Mongolian (Mongolia, China) [reply]        Muugüi
Mongolian (Mongolia)[how are your animals] Mal süreg targan tavtai yuu?
Mongolian (Mongolia) [reply]               Tavtai saikhan
Mòoré [Mossi] (Burkina Faso)               Laafibeme?
Mòoré [Mossi] (Burkina Faso) [fine]        Laafibele
Mòoré [Mossi] (Burkina Faso)               If kiemame?
Mòoré [Mossi] (Burkina Faso)               Yaa wana?
Mòoré [Mossi] (Burkina Faso)               Mana wana?
Mòoré [Mossi] (Burkina Faso)               Niis kibaare?
Mòoré [Mossi] (Burkina Faso)               Niisa ganse?
Mòoré [Mossi] (Burkina Faso) [informal]    Yamb yiinsa?
Mòoré [Mossi] (Burkina Faso) [formal]      Fo yiinsa?
Mòoré [Mossi] (Burkina Faso) [reply]       Laafi
Mòoré [Mossi] (Burkina Faso) [reply]       Laafibeme
Mòoré [Mossi] (Burkina Faso) [reply]       Laafibala
Mòoré [Mossi] (Burkina Faso) [reply]       Yel ka ye
Mòoré [Mossi] (Burkina Faso) [reply]       Nuogo
Mopa-maya (Guatemala)                      Miquilech?
Mopa-maya (Guatemala) [answer]             B'ala'en
Mordvin (Russia)                           Koda eryatado?
Mordvin (Russia) [informal]                Koda eryat?
Mordvin (Russia) [fine]                    Parste
Morisyen (Mauritius)                       Ki m anieère?
Morisyen (Mauritius) [answer]              Mon byen, mersi
Motu (Papua New Guinea) [to one person]    Oi namo?
Motu (Papua New Guinea) [answer by one]    Io, lau namo
Motu (Papua New Guinea) [to several]       Umui namo?
Motu (Papua New Guinea) [answer by sev.]   Io, ai namo
Mpi (Thailand)                             Na hà yé?
Mpi (Thailand) [answer]                    Ngó só í he
Muskogee (Oklahoma & Florida USA)          Estonko?
Muskogee (Oklahoma & Florida USA) [answer] Estonkisos
Muskogee (Oklahoma & Florida USA)          Stonko?
Muskogee (Oklahoma & Florida USA)          Estomto?
Muskogee (Oklahoma & Florida USA)          Stómto?

Náhuatl [Aztec] (Mexico, El Salvador)      Quen timohuica?
Náhuatl [Aztec] (Mexico, El Salvador)      Quen otlathuililoc?
Náhuatl [Aztec] [formal] (Mex., El Salv.]  Quen otimotlathuilti?
Náhuatl [Aztec] [formal] (Mex., El Salv.]  Quenin otimotlathuilti?
Náhuatl [Aztec] [formal] (Mex., El Salv.]  Quen otimotlahuiltitzino?
Náhuatl [Aztec] (Mexico, El Salvador)      Quen otlathuililoc?
Náhuatl [Aztec] (Tepoztlan Mexico)         Quenin o timo panolti?
Náhuatl [Aztec] (Tepoztlan Mexico)morning] Quenin o timo tlatuilti?
Náhuatl [Aztec] (Tepoztlan Mexico)[night]  Quenin o timo yohuilti?
Náhuatl [Aztec] (Mexico, El Salvador)[ans.]Cualli
Náhuatl [Aztec Empire)                     Quenin timoyetzica?
Náhuatl [Aztec Empire] [answer]            Cualli
Náhuatl [Aztec Empire] [answer]            Cuenca cualli
Náhuatl [Aztec Empire] [answer]            Nica cualli
Náhuatl [Aztec Empire] [answer]            Huel miec 
Nama (Namibia)                             Matisa?
Nakota (United States)                     Doken ya u?
Nakota (United States) [I'm fine]          Daya wa u
Nakota (United States)                     Doken ya shka?
Nakota (United States) [I'm fine]          Daya wa shka
Navajo (southwestern United States)        E la na tte?
Naxi (Yunnan China)                        Ngvl sei waq lei?
Naxi (Yunnan China)                        Al la'laq lei?
Ndebele (South Africa) [singular]          Unjani?
Ndebele (South Africa) [plural]            Linjani?
Ndebele (South Africa)                     Kunjani?
Ndebele (South Africa) [fine]              Sikhona
Ndebele (South Africa) [fine]              Ngiyaphila
[Ndo, see Kebu]
Nenets (Russia)                            Khanzer" ilen?
Nenets (Russia) [fine]                     Neya
Nepali (Nepal, India)                      Tapaainlaai kasto cha?
Nepali (Nepal, India) [formal]             Aaraamai hunu huncha?
Nepali (Nepal, India) [answer]             Malaai sancai cha
Newari (India)                             Mhan fu-laa?
Newari (India) [informal]                  Chhuu du?
[Ngala, see Lingala]
Ngambay (Chad)                             Seé ií tò kàrí wà?
Ngambay (Chad) [answer: I am well]         M-tò kàrí ya
Nigerian Pidgin (Nigeria)                  How yu dey?
Nigerian Pidgin (Nigeria) [fine]           A dey fine
Nimo (Papua New Guinea)                    Anena sawia?
Nimo (Papua New Guinea) [fine]             Seme, eda sawia
Niuean (Niue, South Pacific)               Malolo nakai a koe?
Niuean (Niue) [I am healthy, thank you]    Malolo, fakaaue
Norfolk (Norfolk Island)                   Whutta waye?
Norfolk (Norfolk Island) [informal]        Hey brud, whutta waye?
Norfolk (Norfolk Island) [to a group]      All yorlye gwen?
​*


----------



## ارووجة (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية*

*Norwegian (Norway)                         Hvordan står det til?
Norwegian (Norway)                         Hvordan står det til med Dem?
Norwegian (Norway) [informal]              Hvordan står det til med deg?
Norwegian [Nynorsk] (Norway)               Korleis har du det?
Norwegian [Bokmaal] (Norway)               Hvordan har du det?
Norwegian (Norway) [fine]                  Fint
Norwegian (Norway) [fine]                  Bra
Norwegian (Norway) [very good, thanks]     Bare bra, takk
Nubi (Kenya, Uganda)                       Hikirfi?
Nubi (Kenya, Uganda) [I'm fine]            Weyafil
Nuer (Sudan)                               Jin athin?
[Nyankore, see Lunyankole]

[Occitan, see Provencal] 
Odwawa (Canada)                            Aneesh ezhi bimadzeeyin?
[Oirat, see Kalmyk]
Oromo (Africa)                             Asahama?
Oromo (Africa)                             Atam?
Oromo (Africa)                             Fayaadha?
Oromo (Africa) [answer: fine]              Ani fayaadha
Ossetian (Georgia)                         Kuyd dæ:?
Ossetian (Georgia)                         Kuyd dæ stut?
Ossetian (Gerogia) [answer]                Tyng dzæbækh
Otetela (Lodja Congo-Kinshasa)             Sango yakona?
Otetela (Lodja Congo-Kinshasa) [answer]    Ndoko sango
[Otomí, see Hñähñu]

Pa'ikwene (Amazon)                         Mah pikabayan?
Pa'ikwene (Amazon) [informal]              Pis kabai?
Pa'ikwene (Amazon) [I'm fine]              Nah kabai ai, ya pis
Pa'ikwene (Amazon) [I'm fine]              Kabai nah, ya pis 
Paipai (S. California USA , B.C. Mexico)   Kam'yuli?
Paipai (S. Cal. USA , B.C. Mexico) [reply] Kam'yuli
Paipai (S. Cal. USA) [where are you going] Muh'kemi'yam?
Paipai (S. Cal. USA) [I'm going home]      Nyex'wahe'yam
Paiwan (Taiwan)                            Aianga sun?
Palauan (Palau)                            Ke ua ngerang?
Palauan (Palau) [I'm fine]                 Ak mesisiich
Pali (India)                               Kacci te khamaniiyam?
Pali (India) [I'm fine]                    Saadhu saadhu
Panamahka (Nicaragua)                      Ampat manh? 
Pangasinan (Philippines)                   Kumusta na?
Papiamentu (Dutch Antilles, Aruba)         Cón ta bai?
Papiamentu (Dutch Antilles, Aruba) [fine]  Bon
Pashto (Afghanistan, Pakistan)             Tha tsanga yei?
Pashto (Afghanistan, Pakistan)             Taba tsangde?
Pashto (Afghanistan, Pakistan)             Doseekesayho?
Pashto (Afghanistan, Pakistan) [informal]  Senga yai?
Pashto (Afghanistan, Pakistan) [answer]    Khe
Pashto (Afghanistan, Pakistan) [answer]    Derkha
Pashto (Afghanistan, Pakistan) [answer]    Changa
Pashto (Afghanistan, Pakis.)[answer: fine] Ze khe yem
Passamaquoddy (USA) [how are you all]      Me' talwulo'ltioq?   
Patois (Jamaica)                           Wha'hapin in?
Patois (Jamaica) [answer]                  Yeah mon, tek care
Pende (Congo-Kinshasa)                     Wakola?
Phorhépecha (Mexico)                       Najtsï erandisïki?
Phorhépecha (Mexico) [fine]                Sesi
Pijin (Solomon Islands)                    Hao?
Pijin (Solomon Islands)                    Iu stap oraet nomoa?
Pijin (Solomon Islands)                    Oraet nomoa?
Pijin (Solomon Islands) [answer: fine]     Oraet nomoa
Pijin (Solomon Islands) [answer: I'm fine] Mi stap gud nomoa  
Pijin (Solomon Islands) [answer: so-so]    Olsem nomoa
Pipil (El Salvador)                        Ken tinemi?
Pipil (El Salvador) [answer: fine, & you?] Naha ninemi yek, wan taha?  
Pitjantjatjara (Australia)                 Nyuntu palya?
Pitkern (Pitcairn Island)                  What a way you?
Pocomchí (Guatemala)                       Mi suk ac'ux?
Pocomchí (Guatemala) [answer: fine]        Raj i hat, mi suk ac'ux
Polish (Poland) [to male]                  Jak sie pan miewa?
Polish (Poland) [to female]                Jak sie pani miewa?
Polish (Poland) [informal to one person]   Jak sie masz?
Polish (Poland) [informal to male]         Jak sie pan ma?
Polish (Poland) [informal to female]       Jak sie pani ma?
Polish (Poland) [fine]                     Dobrze
Polish (Poland) [informal]                 Jak leci?
Portuguese (Portugal, Brazil)              Como está?
Portuguese (Portugal, Brazil) [informal]   Como estás?
Portuguese (Brazil)                        Como vai?
Portuguese (Portugal, Brazil) [fine]       Bem
Provencal (France)                         Cossí va?
Provencal (France) [informal]              Cossí vas?
Provencal (France)                         Cossí anatz?
Provencal (France) [fine]                  Plan
[Pulaar, see Fulani]
Punjabi (India) [formal]                   Tuhaadaa kee haal hai jee?
Punjabi (India) [informal]                 Toon kiven hain?
Punjabi (India) [informal]                 Teraa kee haal hai?
Punjabi (India)                            Kee haal chaal hai?
Punjabi (India)                            Kee haal hai?
Punjabi (India)                            Kee ale?
Punjabi (India) [colloquial]               Kiddaan?
Punjabi (India) [I'm fine]                 Meraa haal theek hai
Punjabi (India) [fine; informal]           Theeke
Punjabi (India) [fine; formal]             Tuhaadee kirpaa hai
Punjabi (India) [fine; formal]             Vaahiguroo daa shukar hai
Punjabi (India) [fine, thank you; formal]  Dhannvaad meraa haal theek hai
Puyuma (Taiwan)                            'Inavau?

[Qazaq, see Kazakh]
Quechua Ayacuchano (Ayacucho Peru)         Imaynallataq kasanki?
Quechua Ayacuchano (Ayacucho) [to several] Imaynallataq kasankicheq?
Quechua Ayacuchano (Ayacucho) [fine]       Allillanpuni
Quechua Ayacuchano (Ayacucho) [well]       Weleqllapuni
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru)              Allillanchu?
Quechua Cuzqueño [answer to Allillanchu]   Allillanmi
Quiché [K'iche] (Guatemala)                A utz wäch la?
Quiché [K'iche] (Guatemala) [answer]       Utz jub'ik' maltiox, je' ri lal?
Quiché (Guatemala) [where are you going?]  Jawije' que wi la?
Quiché (Guatemala) [answer: only here]     Xak waral
Quichua (Ecuador)                          Causapanguichu?
Quichua (Ecuador)                          Imanalla?
Quichua (Ecuador)                          Imanallataq canqui?
Quichua (Ecuador) [answer: fine]           Allilla
Quichua (Ecuador) [answer: fine]           Allilla micani

Rakhin (Myanmar)                           Nay kaung pha laa?
Rapanui (Easter Island) [to one person]    Pehe koe?
Rapanui (Easter Island) [to a group]       Pehe korua?
Rapanui (Easter Island) [fine]             Rivariva
[Raratongan, see Maori (Cook Islands)]
Resígaro (Peru)                            Hidéheehú?
Rohingya (Myanmar)                         Ken ahsaw?
Rohingya (Myanmar) [answer]                Balah aasee
Romani [Gypsy] (central Europe)            Sar san?
Romani [Gypsy] (central Europe)            Sar shan?
Romani [Gypsy] (central Europe) [fine]     Mishto
Romanian (Romania)                         Ce mai faceti?
Romanian (Romania) [informal]              Ce mai faci?
Romanian (Romania) [informal]              Ce se-aude?
Romanian (Romania) [fine thanks)           Multumesc bine
Romansch [Puter] [formal]                  Co vai cun vus?
Romansch [Puter] [informal]                Co vai cun tai? 
Romansch [Puter] [fine]                    Bain
Rukai (Taiwan)                             Muadinga diangi su?
Russian (Russia)                           Kak dyela?
Russian (Russia)                           Kak vy pozhivaete?
Russian (Russia) [informal]                Kak pozhivaesh'?
Russian (Russia) [very well, thanks]       Spasibo, khorosho
Russian (Russia) [fine]                    Prekrasno
Rutoro (Uganda)                            Oly ota?
Rutoro (Uganda)                            Amakurru?
Rutoro (Uganda) [reply]                    Arungi

Saami [Lappish] (Scandinavia)              Mii siidii gul’lo? 
Saami [Lappish] (Scandinavia)              Mii gul’lo? 
Saami [Lappish] (Scandinavia)              Mii gullo?
Saami [Lappish] (Scandinavia) [fine]       Bures manná
Saami [Lappish] (Scandinavia)              Mo manna?
Saami [Lappish] (Scandinavia)              Movt dat manná?
Saami [Lappish] (Scandinavia)              Got don veajat?
Saami [Lappish] (Scandinavia) [fine]       Bures
Saami [Davvi Saami] [Lappish](Scandinavia) Mot manna?
Saami [Davvi Saami] (Scandinavia) [fine]   Buorre dat manna
Saami [Inari Saami] [Lappish](Scandinavia) Maht mana?
Saami [Inari Saami] (Scandinavia) [fine]   Pyereest mana
Saami [Skolt Saami] [Lappish](Scandinavia) Mä'htt maan?
Saami [Skolt Saami] (Scandinavia) [fine]   Mä'tt maan?
Saami [Skolt Saami] (Scandinavia) [fine]   Puârast maan
Saami [Skolt Saami] (Scandinavia)          Mâi'd teâdak? 
Saami [Skolt Saami] (Scandinaiva)          Kâkkvââ jeälڑak?
Saami [Skolt Saami] (Scandinaiva) [fine]   Spä'sseb puârast 
Saanich (Vancouver Island)                 'Ele' e sxw 'ew' 'ey' 'al?
Saanich (Vancouver Island) [are you well?] 'U' 'ay' e sxw?
Saanich (Vancouver Island) [I'm well]      'U' 'ay' sen
Saisiat (Taiwan)                           Suukatahy?
Sakao (Espiritu Santo Vanuatu)             I mthmé?
Samoan (Samoa)                             'O a mai 'oe?
Samoan (Samoa) [fine, thanks]              Manuia lava, fa'afetai
Sangha (Mali) [how are you]                Oseo?
Sangha (Mali) [fine]                       Seo
Sango (Central African Republic)           Tonganayeh?
Sango (Central African Republic) [answer]  Yai kadape
Sardinian (Italy)                          Coment'istate?
Sardinian (Italy) [informal]               Coment'istas?
Sardinian (Italy) [fine]                   Bene
Scots [Ulster Scots] (Northern Ireland)    Whit fettle?
Scots [Ulster Scots] (N. Ireland) [fine]   Braw eneuch
Scots [Ulster Scots] (N. Ireland)          Goide mar ata?
Scottish Gaelic (Scotland) [to one person] De do choir?
Scottish Gaelic (Northwestern Scotland)    Ciamar a tha thu?
Scottish Gaelic (Northw. Scotland) [inf.]  Ciamar a tha sibh?
Scottish Gaelic (Northw. Scotland) [fine]  Tha gu math
Scottish Gaelic (Northw. Scotland) [fine]  Glè mhath, tapadh lea
Sema (India)                               Akevishi an'kya?
Sema (India) [fine]                        Akevishiani
Senoufo (Côte d'Ivoire)                    Kadjona?
Senoufo (Côte d'Ivoire) [fine]             Minchoklowgo
Sepedi [Northern Sotho] (South Africa)     O kae?
Sepedi [Northern Sotho] (S Africa) [ans.]  Ke gona, kea leboga
Sepedi [Northern Sotho] (South Africa)     Le kae?
Sepedi [Northern Sotho] (S Africa) [ans.]  Re gona
Serbian (Serbia, Yugoslavia)               Kako ste?
Serbian (Serbia, Yugoslavia) [informal]    Kako si?
Serbian (Serbia, Yugoslavia) [fine]        Dobro
Serrere (Senegal, Gambia) [to one person]  Nafio?
Serrere (Senegal, Gambia) [ans. by one]    Mé khé mène
Serrere (Senegal, Gambia) [to several]     Nam nou biyou?
Serrere (Senegal, Gambia) [ans. by sev.]   Inn exré mène
Seselwa [Seychelles Creole] (Seychelles)   Koman ou sava?
Seselwa [Seychelles Creole] (Seychelles)   Konman sava?
Seselwa (Seychelles) [fine, thank you]     Byen mersi
Sesotho (Lesotho) [to one person]          O phela joang?
Sesotho (Lesotho) [answer: well; singular] Ke phela hantle
Sesotho (Lesotho) [to a group of people]   Le phela joang?
Sesotho (Lesotho) [answer: well; plural]   Re phela hantle
Sesotho (Lesotho) [to one person]          O kae?
Sesotho (Lesotho) [answer: I am here]      Ke teng
Sesotho (Lesotho) [to a group of people]   Le kae?
Sesotho (Lesotho) [plural answer]          Re teng
Setswana (Southern Africa)                 Le kae?
Setswana (Southern Africa) [fine]          Ke teng
Setswana (Southern Africa)                 O tsogile jang?
Setswana (Southern Africa) [fine, thanks]  Ke tsogile sentle
Setswana (Southern Africa) [informal]      O a reng?
Setu (Southern Estonia) [answer-very good] Väiga hää
Shanghai (Shanghai China)                  Non ho va?
Shelta (USA, Ireland) [old;no longer used] A djonawdu hoo?
Shelta (USA, Ireland) [old] [I'm fine]     Mweel buri
Sherpa [Helambu] (Nepal, Tibet)            Khe la ganumu heey?
Sherpa [Helambu] (Nepal, Tibet) [I'm fine] Nga la chamsangbu heey
Sherpa [Solu] (Nepal, Tibet)               Thangbu wye?
Sherpa [Solu] (Nepal, Tibet)               Nga la lemu rang wye
Shimasiwa (Comoros)                        Ndje?
Shimasiwa (Comoros) [response:fine]        Ndjema
Shimasiwa (Comoros) [response]             Sijouha
Shimasiwa (Anjouan Comoros)                Njeje?
Shimasiwa (Moheli Comoros)                 Habare sa?
Shimasiwa (Moyotte Comoros)                Habare sa?
Shina (India, Central Asia)                Jhek hal haiñ?
Shina (India, Central Asia)                Mishto haiñ
[Shona, see Chishona]
Shor (Russia)                              Silerdiñ kazïk-abïr kaydïg?
Shoshoni (North America)                   En hagai netsagaude whiyull?
Shuar (Ecuador, Peru)                      Shing jak pujam?
Shuar (Ecuador, Peru) [answer]             Shing pujajai
Shuar (Ecuador, Peru)                      Itiur pujam?
Shuar (Ecuador, Peru) [answer]             Pujajai
Silozi (Zambia)                            Muzuhile?
Silozi (Zambia)                            Muzuhile cwani?
Silozi (Zambia) [fine]                     Lu zuhile hande
Silozi (Zambia)                            U pila cwa-ai?
Silozi (Zambia)[where are you coming from] Mu zwa kai?
Sinhalese (Sri Lanka)                      Kohomada?
Sinhalese (Sri Lanka)                      Ah kohomada?
Sinhalese (Sri Lanka) [answer]             Hohudi
[Sioux, see Dakota]
Siswati (Swaziland)                        Kunjani?
Siswati (Swaziland) [answer: fine]         Kulungile
Siswati (Swaziland) [fine thank you]       Ngisaphila ngiyobonga
Siswati (Swaziland) [where are you going?] U ya phi?
Slovak (Slovakia)                          Ako sa máte?
Slovak (Slovakia) [informal]               Ako sa másh?
Slovak (Slovakia) [fine]                   Dobre
Slovenian (Slovenia)                       Kako ste?
Slovenian (Slovenia)                       Kako Vam gre?
Slovenian (Slovenia) [informal]            Kako ti gre?
Slovenian (Slovenia) [informal]            Kako kaj?
Slovenian (Slovenia) [fine]                Dobro
Soga (Central Africa)                      Kojea?
Soga (Central Africa)                      Kodeo?
Soga (Central Africa) [fine]               Balio
Soga [are all well in your home?]          Agufayo?
Soga [they are well]                       Tulio
Somali (Somalia)                           Bal ka waran?
Somali (Somalia)                           Iska waran?
Somali (Somalia)                           Nabad myah?
Somali (Somalia) [fine]                    Ficaan
Sorbian (eastern Germany)                  Kak so Wam dze?
Sorbian (eastern Germany) [informal]       Kak so tebi dze?
Sorbian (eastern Germany) [fine]           Derje
Spanish (America, Spain)                   ¿Cómo está usted?
Spanish (America, Spain) [answer=fine]     Bien
Spanish (America, Spain) [informal]        ¿Cómo estás?
Spanish (America, Spain) [informal]        ¿Qué tal?
Spanish (America, Spain) [informal]        ¿Qué tal estás?
Spanish (America, Spain) [informal]        ¿Cómo te va?
Spanish (Canary Islands) [informal]        ¿Qué pasó?
Spanish (Chile, Colombia) [informal]       ¿Qué hay?
Spanish (Colombia) [informal]              ¿En qué andas?
Spanish (Colombia) [informal]              ¿Qué hubo?
Spanish (Colombia) [informal]              ¿Qué más?
Spanish (Colombia, Mexico, Panama) [slang] ¿Quiubo?
Spanish (Dominican Republic) [informal]    ¿Cómo tú estás?
Spanish (Dominican Republic) [informal]    ¿Qué hay de nuevo?
Spanish (Ecuador)                          ¿Qué ha habido?
Spanish (Mexico) [informal]                ¿Qué pasa?
Spanish (Mexico) [informal]                ¿Qué onda?
Sranan (Suriname)                          Fa yu tan?
Sranan (Suriname) [answer to Fa yu tan]    Ai go
Sranan (Suriname)                          Fa waka?
Sranan (Suriname) [answer to Fa waka]      Mi de
Sudovian (Baltic region)                   Kai jûmas eit?
Sumbanese (Indonesia)                      Mala hiana?
Sundanese [Basa Sunda] (Indonesia)         Kumaha kabarna?
Sundanese [Basa Sunda] (Indonesia)         Kumaha damang?
Sundanese [Basa Sunda] (Indonesia) [fine]  Pangesto
Susu (Guinea)                              Ori tonamo?
Susu (Guinea)                              Anyerife?
Susu (Guinea) [answer]                     Afayera
[Swahili, see Kiswahili]
Swedish (Sweden, Finland)                  Hur står det till?
Swedish (Sweden)                           Hur mår ni?
Swedish (Sweden) [informal]                Hur är det? 
Swedish (Sweden) [informal]                Hur har du det?
Swedish (Sweden) [informal]                Hur är läget?
Swedish (Sweden) [informal]                Hur mår du?
Swedish (Sweden) [fine thank you]          Tack, bra   

Tagalog (Philippines) [formal]             Kumusta ho kayo?
Tagalog (Philippines) [informal]           Kumusta ka?
Tagalog (Philippiens) [informal]           Kamusta ka na? 
Tagalog (Philippines) [answer-fine]        Mabuti naman
Tahitian (Tahiti)                          E aha te huru?
Tahitian (Tahiti) [answer: good, thanks]   Maita'i mauruuru
Tahitian (Tahiti) [answer: good]           Maita'i
Taiwanese (Taiwan)                         Choè-kin án-choán?
Taiwanese (Taiwan)                         Li ho bo?
Taiwanese (Taiwan) [fine]                  Jin ho
Tajik (Tajikistan)                         Chi khel shumo?
Tajik (Tajikistan) [answer: fine]          Man khub
Tamashek (West Africa)                     ****likha?
Tamashek (West Africa) [fine]              Ilkharas
Tamasheq [Tuareg] (Mali,Burkina Faso)      Ma d'tolahat?
Tamasheq [Tuareg] (Mali,Burkina Faso)[ans] Alxer yas
Tamasheq [Tuareg] (Mali,Burkina Faso)[ans] Alxer yas al hamdulillahi
Tamasheq [Tuareg] (Mali)[ans by older man] Ijak alxer da iknan
Tamasheq [Tuareg] (Mali)[what's wrong]     Ma iyshadan?
Tamasheq [Tuareg] (Mali)[what's wrong]     Ma ijan labasan?
Tamasheq [Tuareg] (Mali) [the news?]       Isalan?
Tamasheq [Tuareg] (Mali)[answer-nothing]   Kalash
Tamasheq [Tuareg] (Mali)[answer-only peace]Alxer yas
Tamasheq [Air dialect] (W Africa) [to man] Oy ik?
Tamasheq [Air] (West Africa) [answer]      Alkher ghar
Tamasheq [Air] (W Africa)[how your family] Mani echeghel?
Tamazight (West Africa)                    Amek tellid'? 
Tamil (India)                              Sowkyama
Tamil (India)                              Inna samacharam?
Tamil (India) [answer]                     Ella seria irke
Tanana (Alaska)                            Do'eent'aa?
Tashkorghani (China)                       Tsarang ta ahwul?
Tashkorghani (China) [how is your health]  Ta tarn durusto?
Tashkorghani (China) [reply: fine]         Charjam
Tatar (Russia)                             Nichek yashisez?
Tatar (Russia) [informal]                  Nichek yashisen?
Tatar (Russia) [fine]                      Yakhshy
Telugu (India)                             Unta bounda?
Telugu (India) [formal]                    Baagunnaaraa?
Telugu (India) [informal]                  Baagunnaavaa?
Tetum (East Timor) [informal]              O diak ka lae?
Tetum (East Timor) [formal- to elder]      Ita diak ka lae?
Tetum (East Timor) [I am fine]             Diak
Tetum (East Timor) [I am not well]         Lae, ha'u la diak
Tetum (East Timor) [I am sick]             Ha'u moras
[Teuso, see Icetot]
Thai (Thailand)                            Pen yang-ngai?
Thai (Thailand)                            Pen yang-ngai baang? 
Thai (Thailand)                            Sabaai-dii reu?
Thai (Thailand) [answer: fine]             Sabaay dii
Thai (Thailand) [have you eaten?]          Thaan khow laew rju yang?
Thai (Thailand) [accept invitation]        Yang
Thai (Thailand) [negative answer]          Thaan laew
Thangmi [Thami] (Himalayas)                Nang-kai hara hok-na-du?
Thangmi [Thami] (Himalayas) [fine]         Apratsa hok-du
[T'in, see Lua]
Tibetan (Tibet)                            Kerang kusu debo yimbe?
Tibetan (Tibet)                            Nga debo yin
Tigrinya (Ethiopia) [to equal]             Khamihaduru?
Tigrinya (Ethiopia) [to superior]          Khamihadirom?
Tigrinya (Ethiopia) [to a man]             Kemayaloka?
Tigrinya (Ethiopia) [to a woman]           Kemayalahkee?
Tigrinya (Ethiopia) [to a man]             Kefo haleka?
Tigrinya (Ethiopia) [to a woman]           Kefo halaki?
Tigrinya (Ethiopia) [to a group]           Kefo halekum?
Tigrinya (Ethiopia)                        Kemey aleka?
Tigrinya (Ethiopia)                        Kemey we'ali?
Tigrinya (Ethiopia) [I'm fine]             Tzbuk alokhoo
[Tjamoro, see Chamorro]
Tlingit (Canada)                           Uásse-i-tu-eti?
Tlingit (Canada)                           Uásse i-reti?
Tlingit (Southeastern Alaska)              Waasa i woonei?
Tlingit (Alaska)                           Wa-é ´k-wé?
Tlingit (Alaska)                           Wáa sá iyatee?
Tlingit (Alaska) [I'm good]                Xat yak'éi
Tlingit (Alaska) [I'm okay]                Tlél wáa sá
Tok Pisin (Papua New Guinea)               Yu stap gut?
Tok Pisin (Papua New Guinea) [I'm fine]    Mi stap gut
Tok Pisin (Papua New Guinea)               How e dey go now?
[Tonga (Zambia), see Chitonga]
Tongan (Tonga)                             Fêfê hake? 
Tongan (Tonga) [answer = fine]             Sai pê mãlõ 
Toraja (Indonesia)                         Apa kareba?
Toraja (Indonesia) [fine]                  Kareba melo 
[Torres Strait Broken, see Yumpla Tok]
Totonac (Veracruz Mexico)                  Tlan lapat wix?
Totonac (Veracruz Mexico) [I'm fine]       Akit tlan paxawaya
Tsaatang (Mongolia)                        San baino?
Tsaatang (Mongolia) [reply]                San, san baino?
Tsaatang (Mongolia) [answer to respondant] San
[Tsalagi, see Cherokee]
Tsekhene (British Columbia Canada)         Danach'e 'a?
Tsekhene (British Columbia Canada) [reply] Sasch'e
Tsimpsean (Alaska)                         'Ndellawaan?
Tsou (Taiwan)                              Aveoveoyu?
Tukang Besi (Indonesia)                    Mimi 'umpa?
Tulu (India)                               Yencha ullere?
Tulu (India)                               Yencha ullaara?
Tulu (India)                               Encha nadapunda?
[Tumbuka, see Chitumbuka]
Turkish (Turkey)                           Nasilsiniz?
Turkish (Turkey) [informal]                Nasilsin?
Turkish (Turkey) [informal]                Nasil gidiyor?
Turkish (Turkey) [fine]                    Iyi
Turkish (Turkey)                           Çok iyiyim tesekkür ederim
Turkmen (Turkmenistan)                     Siz nähili
Turkmen (Turkmenistan) [answer: fine]      Onat
Tuscarora (New York USA, Ontario Canada)   Ha-skeh-neh-heh?
Tuscarora (USA, Canada) [answer]           Heh-heh eh'ah-skah-neh
Tuvan (Russia)                             Azhïl-xerek eki-le chorup tur be?
Tuvan (Russia) [I'm fine]                  Eki-le çorup tur 
Tzeltal (Chiapas Mexico)                   Bi xchih 'awo'tan?
Tzeltal (Chiapas Mexico)                   Lek bal 'ayat?
Tzeltal (Chiapas Mexico) [answer]          Lek 'ayan
Tzotzil (Chiapas Mexico)                   K'uxi mi li'ote?
Tzotzil (Chiapas Mexico) [answer to above] Mu k'uxi li'one
Tzotzil (Chiapas Mexico)                   K'usi aw otan?

Uchinaaguchi (Okinawa Japan)               Chuu uganabira?
Uchinaaguchi (Okinawa Japan)               Chaa ganjuu yaibiimi tai?
Uchinaaguchi (Okinawa Japan)[answer]       Uu, nihei deebiru
Uchinaaguchi (Okinawa Japan)[to superiors] 'U ganjuu 'waachi-miseebitii?
Uchinaaguchi (Okinawa Japan) [to equals]   'Acchoo-mi?
Udmurt (Russia) [polite]                   Kych ie ulish kody?
Udmurt (Russia) [familiar]                 Kych ie ulish kod?
Udmurt (Russia) [fine]                     Umoi
Udmurt (Russia) [fine, thank you]          Tau, tuzh umoi
Ukrainian (Ukraine)                        Yak mayetes'?
Ukrainian (Ukraine)                        Yak spravi?
Ukrainian (Ukraine) [informal]             Yak use ide?
Ukrainian (Ukraine) [fine]                 Dobre
Ulwa (Nicaragua)                           Ampa man?
Urdu (Pakistan)                            Ap kaise haiñ?
Urdu (Pakistan) [fine thank you]           Bahut achchhe shukriya     
Ute (Colorado and Utah USA)                Ag'a'&grave;rei na? 
Ute (Colorado and Utah USA) [answer]       Tüü'ayin towayak, ümüisa?
Ute (Colorado and Utah USA) [informal]     Aní ucha?
Uyghur (Central Asia)                      Qandaq ahwalingiz?
Uyghur (Central Asia)                      Yakhshimusiz?
Uyghur (Central Asia) [answer: fine]       Yakhshi
Uyghur (Central Asia) [answer: not bad]    Yaman emes
Uzbek (Uzbekistan, Afghan.)                Qandaisiz?
Uzbek (Uzbekistan, Afghan.)                Soghlghingiz qandai?
Uzbek (Uzbekistan, Afghan.)                Soghlghingiz qanaqa?
Uzbek (Uzbekistan, Afghan.)                Soghlghingiz qalai?
Uzbek (Uzbekistan, Afghan.) [answer: fine] Zör
Uzbek (Uzbekistan, Afghan.) [ans:I'm fine] Men zörman

Valencian (Spain)                          Com estas tu?
Valencian (Spain) [fine]                   Yo estic molt be
Venda (South Africa)                       Hu ita hani?
Venda (South Africa) [adult]               Vho vuwa hani?
Venda (South Africa) [child]               No vuwa hani?
Venda (South Africa) [fine]                Ri hone
Veps (Vologda Russia)                      Kut elät?
Veps (Vologda Russia) [informal]           Kut eläd?
Veps (Vologda Russia) [fine]               Hüvin
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [to male]             Anh có khoe không?
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [to female]           Chi có khoe không?
Visayan (Philippines)                      Kumusta ka?
Visayan (Philippines) [fine]               Maayo man
Visayan (Philippines) [to two people]      Kumusta man kamo?
Visayan (Philippines)[where are you going?]Asa ka muadto?
Visayan (Philippines)[ans: I'm going to..] Muadto ko sa...
Visayan (Philippines)[where have you been?]Diin ka gikan?
Visayan (Philippines)[ans: I've been...]   Gikan ako sa...
Votic (Russia)                             Kui meneb?

Wakhi (Central Asia)                       Chiz hol he?
Wakhi (Central Asia)                       Tut siyeta?
Wakhi (Central Asia) [answer: fine]        Vidurt em
Wakhi (Central Asia)                       Baaf ateya?
Wakhi (Central Asia) [answer: fine]        Uzum baaf
Warumungu (Australia)                      Angi piliyi karmanta?
Welsh (North Wales)                        Sut mae?
Welsh (North Wales)                        S'mae?
Welsh (North Wales)                        Sut ydych chi?
Welsh (North Wales)                        Sut rydych chi?
Welsh (North Wales)                        Sut 'dach chi? 
Welsh (North Wales) [informal]             Sut wyt ti?
Welsh (South Wales)                        Shwd mae?
Welsh (South Wales)                        Shwmae?
Welsh (South Wales)                        Shwd ych chi?
Welsh (Wales) [answer = good]              Da
Welsh (Wales) [answer = very good]         Da iawn
Welsh (Wales) [answer = fine]              Iawn
Welsh (Wales) [answer = quite well]        Eitha da
Welsh (Wales) [answer = quite well]        Go dda
Welsh (Wales) [answer = fairly well]       Gweddol
Wintu (California USA)                     Hestam moroq sukem?
Wolof (Africa)                             Na nga def?
Wolof (Africa)                             Naka nga def?
Wolof (Africa)                             Jaam nga am?
Wolof (Africa) [fine]                      Ci jaam rek
Wolof (Africa) [answer: peace only]        Jaam rek
Wolof (Africa) [1: answer: I am here]      Mangi fii rekk
Wolof (Africa) [ans to #1: they are here]  Nunga fe

Xhosa (South Africa, Lesotho)              Unjani?
Xhosa (South Africa, Lesotho) [answer]     Ndikhona
Xhosa (South Africa, Lesotho)              Kunjani?
Xhosa (South Africa, Lesotho) [answer]     Sikhona
Xhosa (South Africa, Lesotho)              Uphile na namhlanje?
Xhosa (South Africa, Lesotho) [answer]     Ewe, ndiphilile kanye
Xucuru-Cariri (Brazil)                     Akakáume
Xucuru-Cariri (Brazil) [answer]            Íkaké

Yacouba (Côte d'Ivoire)                    Bwi-ar-we
[Yao (Asia), see Mien]
[Yao (Africa), see Chiyao]
Yiddish (central Europe)                   Vi geyt es?
Yiddish (central Europe) [fine]            Gut
Yiddish (central Europe)                   Vos hert zich bay aych?
Yiddish (central Europe)                   Vos makht ir?
Yiddish (central Europe) [informal]        Vos makhstu?
Yiddish (central Europe) [informal]        Vas machs du?
Yoruba (Nigeria)                           Sé dáadáa ni?
Yoruba (Nigeria) [inforal]                 Báwo ni?
Yoruba (Nigeria) [fine thanks]             Dáadáa ni
Yoruba (Nigeria) [fine thanks]             Àlàáfíà ni
Yucatec Maya (Mexico) [to one person]      Biix a beel?
Yucatec Maya (Mexico) [to more than one]   Biix a beele'ex?
Yucatec Maya (Mexico) [answer: fine]       Ma'aloob'
Yucatec Maya (Mexico) [fine, and you?]     Ma'aloob', kux te'ex?
Yucatec Maya (Mexico) ["what do you say?"] Ba'ax ka wa'alik?
Yucatec Maya (Mexico) [answer-"nothing"]   Mixba'al
Yucatec Maya (Mexico) [answer-"only this"] Chen beya'
Yugur [Western Yugur] (Gansu China)        Sen jügher mi?
Yugur [Western Yugur] (Gansu China)        Jügher mi?
Yugur [Western Yugur] (Gansu China) [fine] Men jügher
Yugur [Western Yugur] (Gansu China) [fine] Jügher
Yumpla Tok (Torres Strait Australia)       Wis wei?
Yumpla Tok (Torres Strait Australia)       Wis wei yu?
Yumpla Tok (Torres Strait Australia) [ans] Orait
Yup'ik (Alaska)                            Cangacit?
Yup'ik (Alaska) [fine]                     Assirtua
Yup'ik (Siberia)                           Natesiin?

Zapotec (Oaxaca Mexico)                    Nak su iba su yia?
Zapotec (Oaxaca Mexico) [fine, thank you]  Sua yia, dishkleno
Zapotec (Oaxaca Mexico)                    Shi modo niluu?
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico)                  Nac chac?
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico)                  Nac chactgua?
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico)                  Bi chactgua?
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico) [response]       Chacza güen
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico) [response]       Chaccza güen 
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico) [is there work?] Achelalchgua?
Zarma [Dyerma] (West Africa)               Barka?
Zarma (Niger, Nigeria, Burkina Faso)       Maté nigo?
Zarma (Niger, Nigeria, Burkina Faso)[fine] Aye go bani samaye
Zazaki (Turkey)                            Ti senêna?
Zazaki (Turkey)                            Çituria?
Zazaki (Turkey)                            Çitana?
Zazaki (Turkey) [formal]                   Halê shima senino?
Zazaki (Turkey) [I'm fine, thank you]      Ez rindan, ti wesh be
Zazaki [South Zaza] (Turkey) [to a man]    Ti seninê?
Zazaki [South Zaza] (Turkey) [I'm fine]    Hewlan, Homa razi bo
Zazaki [North Zaza] (Turkey) [I'm fine]    Rindan, Heq razi bo
Zulu (Southern Africa)                     Unjani?
Zulu (Southern Africa)                     Ninjani
Zulu (Southern Africa) [fine]              Ngiyaphila
Zulu (Southern Africa) [fine]              Ngikhona​*


----------



## ارووجة (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية*

*"Welcome" in over 325 languages​*
*Abenaki (Maine USA, Canada)            Kolipaio
Achi (Baja Verapaz Guatemala)[come in] Cat oc lok paja
Adyghe (Middle East)                   Keblar
Adyghe (Middle East)                   Fesapshi
Afrikaans (South Africa)               Welkom
Ainu [Saru dialect] (Japan)            Ahup yan
Aklanon (Philippines)                  Mayad-ayad nga pag-abot
Alabamu (Texas USA) [to one person]    Ont&iaacute;
Alabamu (Texas USA) [to several]       Ontitoka
Alabamu (Texas USA) [to several]       Ontitokaaha
Alabamu (Texas USA) [to several]       Ontiibíyoka
Albanian (Albania, Yugoslavia)         Mirë se vini
Albanian (Albania, Yugoslavia)         Mirë se erdhët
Aleut (Alaska, Siberia)                Aang
Alsatian (Alsace France)               Willkomme
Altai (Russia)                         Jedip kelgeneerle utkïp turum
Altai (Russia) [come in]               Kirzeer
Amharic (Ethiopia, Israel, Egypt)      Selam
[Anishinaabe, see Ojibwe]
Apache (Arizona USA) [to man]          Skee-kizzen
Apache (Arizona USA) [come in]         Ha'ándáh 
Arabic (Middle East, North Africa)     Merhaba
Arabic (Egypt)                         Marhaban
Arabic (Egypt)                         Ahlan wa sahlan
Arabic (North Africa)                  MarHaban
Aragonese (Aragon Spain) [to group]    Biemplegaus
Aragonese (Aragon Spain) [to a male]   Biemplegau
Aragonese (Aragon Spain) [to a female] Biemplegada
Aragonese (Aragon Spain) [fem. group]  Biemplegadas
Arberesh (Sicily Italy)                Mire se vini
Arberesh (Sicily Italy)                Mireserdhet
Armenian [Western] (Armenia) [formal]  Pari yegak
Armenian [Western] (Armenia) [inf.]    Pari yegas
Armenian [Eastern] (Armenia)           Barev hyer 
Aromunian (Greece, Balkans)            Ghini vinishi
Arrernte (Australia)                   Werte marda
Asante (Ghana)                         Akwaaba
Asturian (Spain)                       Afayaivos
Asturian (Spain) [to man]              Bienveníu
Asturian (Spain) [to woman]            Bienvenida
Ateso (Uganda)                         Karibu
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)          Purintaxa
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)          Uinuinirutau
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)          Suma-uthma
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)          Jawilla
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran)         Xosh gälmìsän
[Aztec, see Náhuatl]

Bakweri (Cameroon)                     E~le
Balanta (Guinea-Bissau)                Abala, lite utchole
Balinese (Bali Indonesia)              Om swastyastu
Balochi (Pakistan, Iran)               Khush amdeed
Balti (Tibet)                          Yang shok
Bambara (Mali)                         Kanani n'oumagner
[Bangla, see Bengali]
Baoula (Cote d'Ivoire)                 Akwaba
[Basa Sunda, see Sundanese]
Bashkir (Russia)                       Rekhim itegez
Basque (Spain, France)                 Ongi etorri
Basque (Spain, France)                 Ongi etorria
Basque (Spain, France) [to several p.] Ongi etorriak
Basque (Eastern Spain, Eastern France) Untsa jin
Bella Coola (North America)            Yaw
Belorusian (Belarus)                   Shchyra zaprashájem
Belorusian (Belarus)                   Zaprashajem
Belorusian (Belarus)                   Z dobym prybytsyom
Bemba (Zambia, Congo-Kinshasa)         Mwaiseni
Bemba (Copperbelt Zambia)              Mwapoleni
Bemba (Southern Zambia)                Mwabonwa
Bemba (Zambia, Congo) [come in please] Ingileni
Bengali (India, Bangladesh)            Shagatom
Bicol (Philippines)                    Magandang umaga po
Bislama (Vanuatu)                      Welkam
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina)       Dobro dosli
Bosnian (Bosnia and Herceg.) [reply]   Bolje vas nasli
Breton (Brittany France)               Degemer mat
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya)               Namwikhoyele
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya)               Namusangalile
Bulgarian (Bulgaria) [to one person]   Dobre doshal
Bulgarian (Bulgaria) [to several]      Dobre doshli
Bura (Nigeria)                         Ali
Bura (Nigeria)                         Ale
Bura (Nigeria)                         Lali
Bura (Nigeria)                         Lale
Bura (Nigeria)                         Maraba
Burmese (Myanmar)                      Mingalaba
[Byelorussian, see Belorussian]

[Cambodia, see Khmer]
Cantonese (China)                      Foon ying
Cassubian (Northweast Poland)          Witôjtaz
Catalan (Spain, France) [to group]     Benvinguts
Catalan (Spain, France) [to one male]  Benvingut
Catalan (Spain, France)[to one female] Benvinguda
Catalan (Spain, France)[to group-fem.] Benvingudes
Chamorro (Guam)                        Hafa adai
Chechen (Northern Caucasus) [to man]   Märsha wooghiil
Chechen (Northern Caucasus) [to woman] Märsha yooghiil
Chechen (Northern Caucasus) [to group] Märsha dooghiil
Cheyenne (United States)               Va'ohtama
Cheyenne (United States) [come in]     N´'éstséhnêstse 
Chichewa [Chewa] (Malawi)              Tikulandirani
Chichewa [Chewa] (Malawi)              Mwalandiridwa
Chichewa [Chewa] (Malawi)              Taone
[Chinese, see Cantonese and Mandarin]
Chinyanja (Zambia, Mozambique)         Mwalandiridwa
Chinyanja (Africa) [come in]           Lówání
[Chippewa, see Ojibwe]
Chishona (Zimbabwe)                    Titambirei
Chishona (Zimbabwe)                    Titambire
Chishona (Zimbabwe)                    Mawuya
Chitonga (Zambia)                      Mwabonwa
Chitonga (Zambia)                      Mwabonwa bassa noose
Chitonga (Zambia) [come in please]     Kamunjila
Chitumbuka (Malawi, Zambia)            Taone
Choctaw (United States) [come in]      Ant chukoa
Chorti (Guatemala) [come in]           Ochen macu'
Chuuk (Micronesia)                     Ran allim
Chuuk (Micronesia)                     Ráán ánnim
Chuuk (Micronesia) [to a man]          Ráán ánnim o
Chuuk (Micronesia) [to a woman]        Ráán ánnim ne
Chuuk (Mortlock Micronesia)            Ráán állim
Chuuk (Chuuk Lagoon Micronesia)        Ran annim
Chuvash (Russia)                       Yra sunsa ketetper
Comoran (Comoros)                      Karibu
Cornish (Cornwall UK)                  Dynnargh
Cornish (Cornwall UK)                  Dynnargh dhis
Corsican (Corsica)                     Siate u ben vinutu
Cree (Canada)                          Wachiya
Crioulo (Cape Verde, SaoTome&Principe) Benvindo
Croatian (Croatia, Bosnia) [to group]  Dobro doڑli
Croatian (Croatia, Bosnia) [to male]   Dobro doڑao
Croatian (Croatia, Bosnia) [to female] Dobro doڑla
Croatian (Croatia, Bosnia) [group-fem] Dobro doڑle
Czech (Czech Republic)                 Vítejte
Czech (Czech Republic)                 Vitame vás
Czech (Czech Republic)                 Srdechne vitam

Dagaare (Ghana, Burkina Faso)          Fo sori?
Dagaare (Ghana, Burkina Faso)          Nsai
Dakota [Sioux] (United States)         Hau koda
Dakota [Sioux] (United States)         Hau
Dani (Indonesia) [man to a man]        Nayak
Dani (Indonesia) [man to sev.men]      Nayak lak
Dani (Indonesia) [by/to a woman]       La'uk
Dani (Indonesia) [by/to women]         La'uk nya
Danish (Denmark)                       Velkommen
Dawan (West Timor Indonesia)           Tkoenok tem
Dayak-Iban (Sarawak Malaysia)          Selamat datai
Dekelh (Canada) [sit down - to one]    Sinda
Dekelh (Canada) [sit down - to two]    Sahke  
Dekelh (Canada) [sit down - to 3+]     Dahuts'i
Dekelh (Canada) [sit down - to 3+]     Delhts'i
Dhivehi (Maldives)                     Us-salaam alaikum
Djabugay (Australia)                   Djirri-nyurra
Dusun (Sabah Malaysia)                 Kasanangan do kinorikatan
Dutch (Netherlands, Belgium)           Welkom
Dutch (Netherlands, Belgium)           Van harte welkom
Dyirbal (Australia)                    Nginda wundyjangum
Dzongka (Bhutan)                       Tashi delek

Egyptian (ancient Egypt)               Iiwy
Egyptian (ancient Egypt)               Iiwy em hotep
Egyptian (ancient Egypt)               Iiwy em hotep nefer weret
Egyptian (ancient Egypt)               Ak em hotep
Ekegusii (Kenya)                       Kwareganigure
English (America, Britain)             Welcome
English [old English] (old Britain)    Wilcume
[Eskimo, see Inuktitut and Inuttut]
Esperanto (international use)          Bonvenon
Esselen (California United States)     I-yu-i-yu
Estonian (Estonia)                     Tere tulemast
Ewe (Ghana, Togo)                      Weizo

Fang (Gabon, Equatorial Guinea)        Ye oso mvoé
Fante (Ghana)                          Akwäba
Fante (Ghana) [come in]                Am&etilde;e
Faroese (Faroe Islands)                Vælkomin
Farsi (Iran, Afghanistan, Tajikistan)  Khosh aamadid
Fijian (Fiji)                          Bula vinaka
[Filipino, see Tagalog]
Finnish (Finland)                      Tervetuloa
[Flemish, see Dutch]
Fon (Benin, Togo)                      Doo nù mi
Fon-Gbe (Benin)                        Kuabo
French (Europe, Africa, America)       Bienvenue
Frisian (Netherlands)                  Welkom
Frisian [North] (Germany)              Wäljkiimen 
Frisian [South] (Saterland, Germany)   Wilkemen
Friulian (Italy)                       Benvignût
Friulian (Italy)                       Benrivât
Fulani [Pular] (West Africa)           A jaraama
Fulani [Pular] (West Africa)           Lale
Fuuta Jalon (Guinea)                   Toolii

Ga (Ghana)                             Heni odjen
Gagauz (Moldova)                       Khosh geldiniz
Galician (Spain) [to man]              Benvido
Galician (Spain) [to woman]            Benvida
Galician (Spain) [to several men]      Benvidos
Galician (Spain) [to several women]    Benvidas
Galician (Spain) [to men and women]    Benvidos
Garifuna (Guatemala) [come in]         Belú bá
Georgian [Kartuli] (Georgia)           Mobrdzandeet
German (Central Europe)                Willkommen
German (Zurich Switzerland)            Willkumm
German [Südhessisch] (Germany)[spoken] Welkumme
Giryama (Africa)                       Zhoyo
Greek [Hellenic] (Greece, Cyprus)      Kalos orisate
Greek [classical] (ancient Greece)     Chaire
[Greenlandic, see Inuttut]
Griko (Salento Italy) [to a man]       Kalo's i'rte
Griko (Salento Italy) [to a woman]     Kali' i'rte
Griko (Salento Italy) [to a group]     Kalo's i'rtato
Griko (Salento Italy) [to a group]     Kali' i'rtato
Guanche (Canary Islands)               Sansofé
Guarani (Paraguay)                     Tapeguahê porãite
Guarani (Paraguay)                     Tereguahê porãite
Guarani (Paraguay)                     Tapeguahepora
Gujarati (Gujarat State, India)        Swaagat
Gujarati (Gujarat State, India)        Ao padharo
Gunggari (Australia)                   Gnunha yinda murdi
Guugu Yimithirr (Australia)            Ngauthaan-thirr, gadiiwawu-wi
Gwich'in (Alaska)                      Nakhwal'in shoo ihlii

Hakka (Guangdong, Fujian China)        Fon ngiang
Hassaniya (Mauritania)                 Ehlen
Hausa (West Africa)                    Barka dá zuwá
Hausa (West Africa)                    Sànnu dá zuwá
Hausa (West Africa)                    Barká maràbá da zuwà
Hausa (West Africa)                    Lafia
Hausa (West Africa)                    Lafia lau
Hawaiian (Hawaii)                      Aloha mai
Hawaiian (Hawaii)                      Komo mai
Hawaiian (Hawaii)                      Kipa aloha
Hebrew (Israel) [to a man]             Baruch haba
Hebrew (Israel) [to a woman]           Brucha haba'a
Hebrew (Israel) [to several men]       Bruchim habayim
Hebrew (Israel) [to several men]       Bruchim habaim
Hebrew (Israel) [to several women]     Bruchot haba'ot'
Hebrew (Israel) [to several women]     Bruchot habaot
[Hellenic, see Greek]
Hindi (India)                          Swaagatam
Hindi (India)                          Suswaagatam
Hindi (India) [come in]                Aayiye
Hmong Daw (Laos, Thailand)             Tuaj los
Hmong Daw (Laos, Thailand) [to one]    Koj tuaj los
Hmong Daw (Laos, Thailand) [to two]    Neb tuaj los
Hmong Daw (Laos, Thailand) [to group]  Nej tuaj los
Hmong Njua (Laos, Thailand) [to one]   Koj tuaj los
Hmong Njua (Laos, Thailand) [answer]   Kuv tuaj los
Hmong Njua (Laos, Thailand) [to two]   Meb tuaj los
Hmong Njua (Laos, Thailand) [answer]   Wb tuaj los
Hmong Njua (Laos, Thailand) [group]    Nej tuaj los
Hmong Njua (Laos, Thailand) [answer]   Peb tuaj los
Hmong Njua (Laos, Thailand)            Zoo siab tos txais koj
Hmong Njua (Laos, Thailand) [group]    Zoo siab tos txais nej
Hñähñu [Otomí] (Mexico)                Hats'i
Hokkien (Taiwan)                       Hoan ging di lai kao
Hopi (Southwestern USA)                Keuwawata
Hungarian (Hungary) [formal]           Isten hozta
Hungarian (Hungary) [informal]         Isten hozott
Hungarian (Hungary)                    Üdvözöljük

Icelandic (Iceland) [to a man]         Velkominn
Icelandic (Iceland) [to a woman]       Velkomin
Icelandic (Iceland) [to group of men]  Velkomnir
Icelandic (Iceland) [group of women]   Velkomnar
Icelandic (Iceland) [to a mixed group] Velkomin
Icetot (Uganda)                        Ilomunities
Icetot (Uganda)                        Atsua marang
Igbo (Nigeria)                         Ilo la
[Ik, see Icetot]
Ilokano (Philippines)                  Dumanon cayo
Ilokano (Philippines)                  Umuneg cayo
Ilokano (Philippines)                  Naimbag nga isasangbay 
Ilokano (Philippines)                  Naragsak nga isasangbay  
Ilonggo (Philippines)                  Maligayang pagdating
Indonesian (Indonesia)                 Selamat datang
Innu (Labrador and Quebec Canada)      Waachiyaa
Interlingua (constructed)              Benvenite
Inuktitut [Eskimo] (Canada)            Khanog illinga vet
Inuktitut [Eskimo] (Canada)            Tunngasugit
Inuktitut [Eskimo] (Canada)            Vlalisanamila
Inuktitut (Alaska)                     Qaimarutin
Inuttut [Greenlandic] (Greenland)      Tikilluarit
Inuttut [Greenlandic] (Greenland)      Tikilluaritsi
Irish Gaelic (Ireland)                 Céad míle fáilte romhat
Irish Gaelic (Ireland)                 Fáilte
Italian (Central Europe, East Africa)  Benvenuto
Italian (Central Europe, East Africa)  Benvenuti

Jacaltec (Guatemala) [come in]         Ocang tij
Japanese (Japan)                       Irashaimasu
Japanese (Japan)                       Yo koso
Japanese [Tosaben] (Shikoku Japan)     Oideru
Japanese [Kyo Kotoba] (Kyoto Japan)    Oideyasu
Javanese (Java Indonesia)              Sugeng rawuh
Jèrriais (Jersey)                      Beinv'nu
[Jirrbal, see Dyirbal]

Kadazan (Sabah Malaysia)               Anangan do kinoikatan
Kadazan (Sabah Malaysia)               Kopivosian
Kala Kawaw Ya (Australia) [come in]    Aya, ngapa lagiya muyari
Kala Lagaw Ya (Australia)              Sew ngapa
Kalmyk (Russia)                        Irkht erganavidn
Kanienkehaka [Mohawk] (United States)  She:kon
Kanjobal [Q'anjob'al] (Guatemala)      Okan yul
Kannada (India)                        Banni
Kapampangan (Philippines)              Luid
Kapampangan (Philippines)              Maligayang pagdatang
Karaim (Trakai Lithuania)              Choڑ kiel'di
Karelian (Russia, Finland)             Tulguah terveh
Karelian (Russia, Finland)             Terveh tulgua
Kasem (Ghana, Burkina Faso)            De N lei
Kasem (Ghana, Burkina Faso)            De zaanem
Kaurareg (Australia) [come in]         Aye, ngapa mudhiya uth
Kaurna (Southern Australia)            Na marni
Kaurna (Southern Australia) [come in]  Kawai
Kazakh (Kazakstan)                     Khosh keldiniz
Kazakh (Kazakstan)                     Khosh keldinizder
Kekchi (Guatemala)                     Sa sa' inch'ool wankat arin
Khakhas (Russia)                       Aalzhy polyngar
Khmer [Cambodian] (Cambodia)           Sohm swaakohm
Khmer [Cambodian] (Cambodia)           Svaakeatang
Khmer [Cambodian] (Cambodia)           Kumpriapsua
Kikongo (Central Africa)               Mbote na nge
Kikuyu (Kenya)                         Ukenereri
Kikuyu (Kenya)                         Ukaribithio
Kikuyu (Kenya)                         Ni mwamukirwo
Kimbundu (Angola)                      Wiza kyambote
Kinyarwanda (Rwanda)                   Urakaza
Kipsigis (Uganda)                      Ketachok
Kirghiz (Kyrgyzstan) [come in please]  Kiriniz
Kirghiz (Kyrgyzstan) [come in please]  Kire beriniz
Kirghiz (Kyrgyzstan) [come in please]  Ötünüz
Kirghiz (Kyrgyzstan) [come in please]  Ötüup ketiniz
Kirghiz (Kyrgyzstan)                   Kosh kelenizder
Kiribati (Kiribati)                    Mauri
Kirundi (Burundi)                      Kaze
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa)           Karibu
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa)[to house] Karibu nyumbani
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [inside]  Karibu mpaka ndani
Klallam (Washington United States)     Sha?shu?lh cn ?a? chi nstachi
Klallam (Washington USA) [come in]     ?en?á chi ch'éyexw
Komi-Permyak (Russia)                  Koram pyrny
Komi-Zyryan (Russia)                   Vidza koram
Konkani [Konknni] (India) [honorific]  Yeyachi
Konkani (India) [non-honorific]        Yo
Konkani (India)                        Yeya
Korean (Korea)                         Hwangyong-hamnida
Korean (Korea)                         Oso oseyo
Koromfe (Burkina Faso)                 Ng jabre
Koromfe (Burkina Faso) [answer by man] Matee
Koromfe (Burkina Faso) [ans. by woman] Wang
Koyukon (Alaska)                       Enaa neenyo
Kpelle (Liberia)                       Ba ngung
Kpelle (Liberia)                       Ya ngung
Krio (Sierra Leone)                    Kushe
Krio (Sierra Leone)                    Kahbo
Kumeyaay (Southern California)         Kwahaup
Kuna (Panama)                          Nuegambi uese be noniki
Kurdish (Middle East)                  Hun bi xer hatin
Kupsapiny (Uganda)                     Chetorochak
Kwakwaka'wakw [Kwakiutl] (Canada)      Gila kasla
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia)             Owe uya po
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia)             Omwe uya po
Kweyòl (Haiti)                         Byenvini​*


----------



## ارووجة (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية*

*Lacandon (Chiapas Mexico) [come in]    Or ken
Ladin (Italy)                          Benunì
Ladin (Badia Valley Italy)             Bëgnudüs
Ladino (Spain)                         Bienvenida
Lahu (China, Myanmar, Thailand)        A-kk'aw la
Lao (Laos)                             Yin dee torn lap
[Lappish, see Sami]
Latvian (Latvia)                       Esiet sveicinati
Latvian (Latvia)                       Laipni ludzam
Lenape (Delaware USA)                  Temike
[Leonese, see Lleonese]
Lingala (Congo)                        Boyei bolamu
Lingala (Congo)                        Oyei oi
Lingua Franca (Mediterranean)          Benvenuto
Lisu (Thailand) [come in the house]    Hiku a nat la
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                 Sveiki
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                 Sveiki atvyke
Lithuanian (Lithuania) [to a man]      Sveikas atvykes
Lithuanian (Lithuania) [to a woman]    Sveika atvykusi
Lithuanian (Lithuania) [to sev. women] Sveikos atvykusios
Livonian (Livonia)                     Terinch tulmõzt
Livonian (Livonia)                     Volgid terinch tulmõzt
Livonian (Livonia)                     Volgid terintõt
Lleonese (Spain)                       Bienveníos
Luganda (South Uganda)                 Tukusanyukidde
Luganda (South Uganda) [to several]    Tubasanyukidde
Luganda (South Uganda)                 Kalibu
Luxemburgish (Luxemburg)               Wëllkomm

Mabuiag (Australia)[come in the house] Aye, ngapa mudhiya uth
Macedonian (Macedonia)                 Dobre doshle
Macedonian (Macedonia)                 Dobre dojdovte
Macedonian (Macedonia) [reply]         Dobro ve najdovme
Makah (Washington USA)                 Hooy
Malagasy (Madagascar)                  Tonga soa
Malay (Malaysia, Brunei)               Selamat datang
Malayalam (India)                      Swagatam
Maltese (Malta)                        Merhba
Mam (Guatemala)                        Mápa tzúla
Mam (Guatemala) [answer]               May
Mambwe (Tanzania, Zambia) [come in]    Kaliu
Mampruli (Ghana)                       Gyaari
Mandarin [Chinese] (China)             Huan yin
Mandarin [Chinese] (China)             Huan ying
Mandinka (Gambia)                      Bisimallah
Manx (Isle of Man UK)                  Failt
Manx (Isle of Man UK)                  She dty vea
Maohi (South Pacific)                  Maeva
Maori (New Zealand)                    Haere mai
Maori (New Zealand)                    Nau mai
Maori (New Zealand)                    Tahuti mai
Maori (Cook Islands)                   Kia orana
Maori (Cook Islands)                   Turou
Mapudungun (Chile) [have a seat]       Anüge
Marathi (India) [come in]              Krupayaa aatuyaa
Marathi (India) [to a man, in a store] Yaa saheb
Mari (Russia)                          Ulo kumyn denen zhyna
Mari (Russia)                          Poryn vashliyna
Marshallese (Marshall Isl. [come in]   Jouj im drelon
Marshallese (Marshall Islands)         Yokwe yok
[Maya, see Yucatec Maya]
Mende (Sierra Leone)                   Á seneo
Menomini (North America)               Posoh
Meriam Mir (Australia)                 Maiem
Miami (Oklahoma USA)                   Aya aya
[Miao, see Hmong]
Miccosukee (Florida United States)     Che hun tah mo
Mien [Yao] (Laos, Thailand) [come in]  Bieqc biauv oc
Mien (Laos, Thailand) [come in]        Bieqc oc
Mien (Laos, Thailand)                  A'hneiv zipv meih
Mina (Togo)                            Wezon
Minangkabau (West Sumatra Indonesia)   Salamaik datang 
Mixtec (Estetla Mexico) [come in]      Ne'e ve'e
[Mohawk, see Kanienkehaka]
Mohican [Mohegan] (USA) [be at home]   Komeekha
Moldavian (Moldova former USSR)        Bien ati veni
Monegasque (Monaco)                    Benvegnüu
Mongolian (Mongolia)                   Tavtai moril
Mongolian (Mongolia)                   Sain irsenee
Mòoré [Mossi] (Burkina Faso)           Yèhla
Mordvin (Russia)                       Kenyardtano eizenk
Morisyen (Mauritius)                   Allo qui maniere

Náhuatl [Aztec] (Mexico, El Salvador]  Ximocehuitzino
Náhuatl [Aztec] (Mexico, El Salvador]  Ma moyolihcatzin
Náhuatl [Aztec] (Mexico) [plural]      Nanmoyolihcatzin
Náhuatl [Aztec] (Mexico, El Salvador)  Ahuiyacan
Náhuatl [old: Aztec Empire] [come in]  Xicalaquican
Nakota (USA, Canada) [come in]         Tin u
Nauru (Nauru)                          Talofa
Navajo (SW USA) [come in- to one]      Yah aninááh
Navajo (SW USA) [come in- to two]      Yah ooh'aash
Navajo (SW USA) [come in- to three +]  Yah oohkááh     
Naxi (Yunnan China)                    Kuq xeq
Ndebele (South Africa)                 Siyaalemukela
Nenets (Russia)                        Tyuda'
Nepali (Nepal)                         Swagatam
Newari (India, Nepal)                  Lasa-kusa
Nez Perce (Idaho USA)                  'Á-cim
Ngbaka (Africa)                        Dé téá
Niuean (Niue)                          Fakaalofa lahi atu
Norwegian (Norway)                     Velkomen
[Ñähñu, see Hñähñu]
[Occitan, see Provencal]

Ojibwe [Anishinaabe] (Canada)          Biin dig gain
Ojibwe [Anishinaabe] (Canada)          Mino-o dapin
Oriya (India)                          Aasantu
Oromo [Galla] (Kenya, Somalia)         Simad'd'a
[Otomí, see Hñähñu]

Pa'ikwene (Amazon) [to a man]          Paraknaba
Pa'ikwene (Amazon) [to a woman]        Par'knabai
Paipai (Southern California USA)       Myu
Paipai (Southern California USA)       Miu
Palauan (Palau)                        Alii
Papiamentu (Dutch Antilles)            Bon bini
Pashto (India)                         Pe kher ragle
Pashto (India) [please sit down]       Lutfan kena
[Pidgin English, see Tok Pisin]
Plattdeutsch (N. Germany, Friesland)   Willkamen
Pocomchi (Guatemala) [come in]         Oquen
Polish (Poland) [to one, familiar]     Witaj
Polish (Poland) [to several people]    Witajcie
Polish (Poland) [by one person]        Witam
Polish (Poland) [by several people]    Witamy
Polish (Poland) [by several people]    Witamy serdecznie
Portuguese (Portugal, Brazil)          Bem-vindo
Potowatomi (United States)             Bozho
Provencal [Occitan] (France)           Planvienguda
Provencal [Occitan] (France)           Benvenguda
[Pular, see Fulani]
Punjabi (India)                        Sushri akal
Punjabi (India)                        Ji ayan nun
Punjabi (India)                        Ji aian nu

[Q'anjob'al, see Kanjobal]
Quechua (Cuzco Peru) [come in]         Pasaykamuy
Quichua(Ecuador)[please come entering] Shamupai
Quichua(Ecuador)[please come entering] Yaicumupailla
Quichua (Ecuador)                      Alli shamushca capay

Rapa Nui (Easter Island)               Iorana
Reunion Creole French (Reunion)        Oté
Romani [Gypsy] (Central Europe)        Miڑto avilan
Romani [Gypsy] (Central Europe)        Miڑto reslan
Romani [Gypsy] (Central Europe)        Kuڑti bok
Romanian (Romania)                     Bun venit
Romanian (Romania)                     Bine ati venit
Romansch  [Raeto-Romance](Switzerland) Bainvegni
[Runasimi, see Quechua]
[Runa Shimi, see Quichua]
Russian (Russia)                       Dobro pozhalovat'

Saami [Davvi Saami] (Scandinavia)      Bures boahtin
Saami [South Saami] (Scandinavia)      Buerie biejjie
Saami [South Saami] (Scandinavia)      Burie båeteme
Saami [Skolt Saami] (Russia)           Puä'ð tiõrvân
Saami [Skolt Saami] (Russia)           Pue'tted kiõccâd
Saami [Inari Saami] (Russia)           Pyerestpuáttim
Saami [Inari Saami] (Russia)           Pyereest puáttim
Samoan (Samoa)                         Maliu mai
Samoan (Samoa)                         Sosopo mai
Samoan (Samoa)                         Afio maia
Samoan (Samoa)                         Talofa lava
Sango (Central African Republic)       Ndjoni gango
Sardinian (Italy)                      Bene bennios
Sarnami (Suriname, Holland)            Swaagat
Sarnami (Suriname, Holland) [formal]   Marhaba
Sarnami (Suriname, Holland) [informal] Aao
Scottish Gaelic (Scotland)             Fàilte
Scots (Scotland)                       Walcome
Scots [Ulster Scots](Northern Ireland) Fair faa ye 
Sepedi [Sotho] (South Africa) [noun]   Kamogelo
Sepedi [Sotho] (South Africa) [verb]   Amogela
Serbian (Serbia, Bosnia) [to a group]  Dobrodoshli
Serbian (Serbia, Bosnia) [to 1 man]    Dobrodoshlo
Serbian (Serbia, Bosnia) [to 1 woman]  Dobrodoshla
Serbian (Serbia, Bosnia) [sev. women]  Dobrodoshle
Seselwa (Seychelles)                   Byenveni
Sesotho (Lesotho, South Africa)        Tama    
Sesotho (Lesotho, South Africa) [noun] Kamohelo
Sesotho (Lesotho, South Africa) [verb] Amohela
Setswana (S Africa, Botswana)          Goroganga ka pula
Setswana (S Africa, Botswana) [noun]   Kamogelo
Setswana (S Africa, Botswana) [verb]   Amogela
Shanghainese (Shanghai China)          Hue ying
Shelta (Ireland, USA) [no longer used] Graaltcha
Sherpa [Helambu] (Nepal, Tibet)        Phep nang dong
Sherpa [Solu] (Nepal, Tibet)           Lasse
Shetlandic (Shetlands, Scotland, UK)   In buis
Shimasiwa (Comoros)                    Karibu
Shor (Russia) [come into the house]    Emge kiraar
Sicilian (Italy)                       Benvinutu
Silozi (Zambia)                        Mulumeni
Silozi (Zambia) [come in please]       Amukena
Sindhi (India, Pakistan)               Khush amdeed
Sinhalese (Sri Lanka)                  Piliganimu
Sinhalese (Sri Lanka)                  Ayubowan
Sioux [see Dakota]
Siswati (Swaziland, South Africa)      Sondzela
Slovak (Slovakia)                      Vitajte
Slovenian (Slovenia) [to one man]      Dobrodoڑel
Slovenian (Slovenia) [to one woman]    Dobrodoڑla
Slovenian (Slovenia) [to two men]      Dobrodoڑla
Slovenian (Slovenia) [to two women]    Dobrodoڑli
Slovenian (Slovenia) [1 man & 1 woman] Dobrodoڑla
Slovenian (Slovenia) [3 or more]       Dobrodoڑli
Slovenian (Slovenia) [3 or more women] Dobrodoڑle
Somali (Somalia, Ethiopia)             Soo dhawoow
Sorbian [Upper Sorbian] (Germany)      Witany
Sorbian [Upper Sorbian] (Germany)      Witajce k nam
[Sotho, see Sepedi and Sesotho]
Spanish (Spain, America) [to group]    Bienvenidos
Spanish (Spain, America) [to male]     Bienvenido
Spanish (Spain, America) [to female]   Bienvenida
Spanish (Spain, America) [to females]  Bienvenidas
Sumbanese (Indonesia)                  Silamo
Sundanese [Basa Sunda] (Indonesia)     Wilujeng Sumping
Swedish (Sweden)                       Välkommen

Tagalog (Philippines)                  Mabuhay
Tagalog (Philippines)                  Maligayang pagdating
Tagalog (Philippines)                  Tuloy po kayo
Tahitian (Tahiti)                      Maeva
Tahitian (Tahiti)                      Maeve, manava
Tajik (Tajikistan)                     Rahmat
Tamil (India, Southeast Asia)          Enna vishayam
Tarahumara (Mexico) [come in; to one]  Baquisí
Tarahumara (Mexico) [come in; to sev.] Mo'huisí
Tashkorghani (Central Asia) [sit down] Nith
Tatar (Russia)                         Hush kildegez
Tatar (Russia)                         Rekhim itegez
Telugu (India)                         Suswaagatam
Telugu (India)                         Swaagatam
Tenaina (Alaska)                       Chin'an gu hin yu
[Teuso, see Icetot]
Thai (Thailand)                        Yin dee
Thai (Thailand)                        Inde torn lap
Thangmi [Thami] (Himalayas)            Sewa
Tibetan (Tibet, China)                 Chaa-phe nang
Tigrigna (Eritrea)                     Enqai dehan mesakum
Tlingit (Alaska)                       Yak'ei haat yigoodee
Tokelau (Tokelau Island)               Talofa lava
Tok Pisin (Papua New Guinea)           Mipela welkam yupela
Tonga (Tonga)                          Malo e lava mai
Tonga (Tonga)                          Malo e lelei
Tsimshian (North America) [enter]      Ts!i'ona gi'ot
Tukang Besi (Indonesia)                Mai 'eka
Tulu (India)                           Balle
Turkish (Turkey, Northern Cyprus)      Hos geldiniz
Turkish (Turkey, North. Cyprus)[reply] Hos bulduk
Turkmen (Turkmenistan)                 Hosh geldiniz
Tuvaluan (Tuvalu, Nauru)               Talofa mai
Tuvan (Russia) [come in please]        Kirip moorlañar

Uchinaaguchi (Okinawa Japan)           Mensooree
Uchinaaguchi (Okinawa Japan) [come in] Ii misooree
Udmurt (Russia)                        Gazhaca ëtiskom
Ukrainian (Ukraine)                    Laskavo prosimo
Ukrainian (Ukraine)                    Bitaemo
Umatilla (Washington State USA)        Nich-che-coogh
Urdu (Pakistan, India)                 Khush amaadiid
Uyghur (Central Asia)                  Hosh keldingiz
Uzbek (Uzbekistan)                     Hush kelibsiz

Valencian (Spain)                      Benvingut
Veps (Russia)                          Tervhen tulda
Veps (Russia)                          Tervhen tuldes
Vietnamese (Vietnam)                   Chào mung
Vietnamese (Vietnam)                   Hoan nghênh
Visayan (Philippines)                  Maayong pagabot
Votic (Russia)                         Terve tultua

Wallisian (Wallis and Futuna Islands)  Malo e lelei
Walloon (Belgium)                      Wilicom
Warumungu (Australia) [come and sit]   Appijira kapi parra mara ngala kanya
Welsh (Wales)                          Croeso	
Wintu (California USA) [come in]       'El-panaman
Wintu (California USA) [come in]       Hoh man 'el-pana
Wolof (West Africa)                    Salam alaikum

Xhosa (South Africa)                   Siya namkela nonke
Xhosa (South Africa) [noun]            Ulwamkelo
Xhosa (South Africa) [verb]            Amkela

[Yao, see Mien]
Yiddish (central Europe)               Zayt vilkum
Yiddish (central Europe)               Zayt bagrist
Yolngu Matha (Australia)               Go rali marrtji
Yolngu Matha (Australia)               Yo manymak
Yoruba (West Africa) [honorific]       E kaabo
Yoruba (West Africa) [non-honorific]   O kaabo
Yucatec Maya (Mexico)                  Tistik
Yucatec Maya (Mexico)                  Tukin a pakat
Yucatec Maya (Campeche Mexico)         Hulel
Yugambeh (Australia)                   Jingiwalli wahlu
[Yolngu Matha, see Djambarrpuyngu]
Yugur [Western Yugur] (Gansu China)    Yahsh mô
Yumpla Tok (Torres Strait Australia)   Maiem
Yup'ik (Alaska)                        Quyana tailuten
Yup'ik (Alaska)                        Quyana tailuci
Yup'ik (Siberia)                       Quyanaghhalek tagilusi
Yup'ik (Siberia) [by more than one]    Quyakamsi

Zapotec (Mexico)                       Guens sa bisui yubtu
Zapotec (Mexico)                       Gashlee
Zapotec (Tehuantepec Mexico) [come in] Byú'u
Zapotec (Tehuantepec)[ans: I'm coming] Mapeka 
Zulu (South Africa)                    Isibingelelo
Zulu (South Africa) [noun]             Ukwemukela
Zulu (South Africa) [verb]             Emukela*​


----------



## ارووجة (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية*

*"Goodbye" in over 450 languages​*
*Abenaki (Maine USA, Montreal Canada)       Adio, wli nanawalmezi
Abenaki (Maine USA, Montreal Canada)       Adio
Abenaki (Maine USA, Montreal Canada)       Wlibamkanni
Acateco (San Miguel Acatán Guatemala]      Xawil hab'aa
Acateco (San Miguel Acatán Guatemala)      Qil xin
Aceh (Sumatra)                             Trok lom
Achí (Guatemala) [said by person leaving]  Quin 'ec
Achí (Guatemala) [said by person leaving]  Quin 'e na
Achí (Baja Verapaz Guatemala)              Chawila awib
Achí (Baja Verapaz Guatemala) [answer]     Mantiox, lawib chi
[Achinese, see Aceh]
Acholi (Uganda, Sudan) [go well]           Wot maber
Acholi (Uganda, Sudan) [stay well]         Dong maber
Acholi (Uganda, Sudan) [to person leaving] Dong iwoti
Acholi (Uganda, Sudan) [to person staying] Dong ibedi
Achuar (Ecuador)                           Wea jai
Acjachemem (San Juan Capistrano Calif. USA)  Yatahay
[Adare, see Harari]
Adyghe (Middle East)                       Wog maho
Adyghe (Middle East)                       Hyarcha
Afar (Djibouti) [to person staying]        Ma'uk rae
Afar (Djibouti) [to person leaving]        Ma'uk ged
Afrikaans (South Africa)                   Totsiens
Afrikaans (South Africa)                   Vaarwel
Aguacateco (Guatemala) [by person leaving] Na'j wetz
Aguacateco (Huehuetenango Guatemala)       Cul tu' tib'u'
Aguacateco (Huehuetenango Guatemala) [ans] Cu
Aguaruna (Peru)                            Ayoo
Ainu (Japan, Sakhalin Russia) [see you]    Sui unukar an ro
Ainu (Japan) [go well]                     Pirkano paye yan
Ainu (Japan) [live well]                   Pirkano oka yan
Ainu [Saru dialect] (Japan) [go safely]    Apunno paye yan
Ainu [Saru dialect] (Japan) [live safely]  Apunno oka yan
[Akan, see  and Fante]
Akha (China, SE Asia) [by leaving - down]  G'o i ma de
Akha (China, SE Asia) [to leaving - down]  Aw law law eh g'o i de
Akha (China, SE Asia) [by leaving - up]    G'o le ma de
Akha (China, SE Asia) [to leaving - up]    Aw law law eh g'o le de
Akha (China, Southeast Asia) [to staying]  Gui lah hui mi a de
Akha (Thailand) [see you later]            Ah kah pah tawn zew mah
Aklanon (Philippines)                      Adyos
Aklanon (Philippines) [see you later]      Hasta sa masunod atong pagkita
Alabamu (Texas USA)                        Tá
Alabamu (Texas USA) [by person leaving]    Tá, allalo
Alabamu (Texas USA) [see you later]        Chihíichalòo
Albanian (Albania, Yugoslavia)             Mirë upafshim
Albanian (Albania, Yugoslavia)             Lamtumirë
[Aleut, see Unagan]
Altai (Russia)                             Jakshï bolzïn 
[Alutiiq, see Suqpiaq]
Amharic (Ethiopia)                         Debna yisenbëtu
Amharic (Ethiopia)                         Teanastëllën
Amharic (Ethiopia) [to a man]              Dehna hun
Amharic (Ethiopia) [to a woman]            Dehna hugnee
Amharic (Ethiopia) [to several people]     Dehna hunu
Amharic (Ethiopia) [to a man]              Dehena wale
Amharic (Ethiopia) [to a woman]            Dehena waye
Amharic (Ethiopia) [informal]              Selam
Amharic (Ethiopia) [informal]              Ciao
Amis (Taiwan)                              Sanga'ay hanto
[Anishinaabe, see Ojibwe]
Anjumarla (Australia) [I want to go]       Ngurna yanku
Anjumarla (Australia) [you can go]         Yanta kai
Apache (Arizona USA) [see you later]       Ánágodziih doleel
Apache (Arizona USA) [until we meet again] Egogahan
Apache (Arizona USA) [until we meet again] Ka dish day 
Apache (Arizona USA) [farewell]            Yadalanh
Arabic (North Africa, Middle East)         Ma as-salaamah
Arabic (North Africa, Middle East)         Salaam
Arabic (North Africa, Middle East)         'Ilaa-liqaa
Arabic (North Africa, Middle East)         Allah yisallimak
Arabic (North Africa)                      M'asselema
Arabic (Egypt)                             Ma'as salaama
Arabic (Iraq)                              Fiimaan illaah
Arabic (Morocco)                           M'a ssalama
Arabic (Morocco)                           Lla yhennik
Arabic (Syria) [said to a man]             Xaatrak 
Arabic (Syria) [said to a woman]           Xaatrek
[Araucano, see Mapuche]
Arberesh (Hora e Arbereshevet Italy)       Çau
Armenian (Armenia, Russia, Mideast)        Maanak parov
Armenian (Armenia, Russia, Mideast)        Noren gu desnuvink
Armenian (Armenia) [by person leaving]     Bedkee yertam hima
Armenian [Western] (Armenia)               Tsedesutyun 
Armenian [Eastern] (Armenia)               Ts'tesutyun
Aromunian (Greece, Balkans)                Videari bunã
Asante (Ghana)                             Me ho wo ekyene
Ashaninca Campa (Peru)                     Hatahana
Assyrian [Eastern] [stay in peace]         Push b'shena
Assyrian [Eastern] [plural][stay in peace] Pushun b'shena
Assyrian [Eastern] [plural][stay in peace] Poshon bshaina
Assyrian [Eastern] [stay in peace]         Push b'shlama
Assyrian [Eastern] (Assyria) [go in peace] Khush b'shlama
Assyrian [Eastern] (Assyria) [go in peace] Zil b'shlama
Assyrian [Western] [stay in peace]         Fush b'shlomo 
Assyrian [Western] (Assyria) [go in peace] Zel bashlomo
Assyrian (Iran, Iraq, Syria)               Push bshaina
Assyrian (Iran, Iraq, Syria) [answer]      Bshaina, alaha amukh       
Asturian (Spain)                           Adiós
Asturian (Spain)                           Alón
Asturian (Spain)                           Ta llueu
Asturian (Spain)                           Dica llueu
Asturian (Spain)                           Y con esto alón
Atayal (Taiwan)                            Sgagay
Atayal (Taiwan)                            Sgagay ta' la
Atayal (Taiwan) [by a person leaving]      Musa' ku' la
Atayal (Taiwan) [reply to person leaving]  Aw pi
Athabaskan (Alaska)                        Tlaa
Atikamekw (Montreal and Quebec Canada)     Matcaci
[Aukan, see Ndjuka]
Awa (Papua New Guinea)                     Ínkio
Awa (Papua New Guinea)                     Íniúno
Awa (Papua New Guinea)                     Iraúno
Awa (Papua New Guinea)                     Ítuo
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Jakisiñkama
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Q"ipürkama
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Q"ipürkam
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Yaqha urukama
Aymará (Bolivia) [to person leaving]       Jutaïtapiy
Aymará (Bolivia) [see you later]           Waliki
Aymará (Bolivia)                           Sarjak
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran)             Xudaafiz
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran)             Sag kaliniz
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran)             Sag olun
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran)             Görüsædæk
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran)             Salamat qal
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran)             Salamat qalìn
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran)             Häläìk
[Azeri, see Azerbaijani]
[Aztec, see Náhuatl]

Bagesu (Central Africa) [by person going]  Nzia wefwe
Bagesu (Central Africa) [to person going]  Nozia mwuliko
Balochi (Pakistan)                         Allahi mana ay
Bakweri (Cameroon)                         E liya gbamu
Bakweri (Cameroon)                         O liya gbamu
Bambara (Mali)                             Khanbiafo
Bambara (Mali)                             K'an ben
Bambara (Mali) [see you tomorrow]          K'an ben sini
[Bangla, see Bengali]
[Basa Sunda, see Sundanese]
Bashkir (Russia)                           Khau bulyghyz
Bashkir (Russia) [informal]                Khush
Basque (France, Spain)                     Agur
Basque (France, Spain)                     Gero arte
Basque (France, Spain) [until tomorrow]    Bihar arte
Batak (Indonesia, Sumatra, Philippines)    Horas ma ate
[Bavarian, see German (Bavaria)]
Belorussian (Belarus)                      Da pabaczenia
Belorussian (Belarus)                      Da pabachénnia
Belorussian (Belarus)                      Zdarou
Belorussian (Belarus)                      Pakul
Belorussian (Belarus) [informal]           Byváy
Belorussian (Belarus) [informal]           Byvajcie 
Bengali (India, Bangladesh)                Nomoskaar
Bengali (India, Bangladesh)                Shubho bidai
Bengali (India, Bangladesh)                Bidai
Bengali (India, Bangladesh)                Khoda hafez
Bengali (India, Bangladesh)                Ta-ta
Bengali (India, Bangladesh) [so long]      Abar dyakha habe
Besisi (Malaysia)                          Chok lepm lepm lepm
Bété (Cameroon)                            Mana
[Bisayan, see Visayan]
Bislama (Vanuatu)                          Tata
Bislama (Vanuatu) [see you later; to one]  Mbae mi lukem yu
Bislama (Vanuatu) [see you later; to one]  Mbae mi lukem yu bakegen
Bislama (Vanuatu) [see you later; to two]  Mbae mi lukem yutufala
Bislama (Vanuatu) [see you later; to two]  Mbae mi lukem yutufala bakegen
Bislama (Vanuatu) [see you later; three]   Mbae mi lukem yutrifala
Bislama (Vanuatu) [see you later; three]   Mbae mi lukem yutrifala bakegen
Bislama (Vanuatu) [see you later; more]    Mbae mi lukem yufala
Bislama (Vanuatu) [see you later; more]    Mbae mi lukem yufala bakegen
Bislama (Vanuatu) [by person leaving]      Mi mas go noa
Bislama (Vanuatu) [leaving to one person]  Mi mas lego yu noa
Bislama (Vanuatu) [leaving to two people]  Mi mas lego yutufala noa
Bislama (Vanuatu) [leaving to three]       Mi mas lego yutrifala noa
Bislama (Vanuatu) [leaving to more than 3] Mi mas lego yufala noa
Bislama (Vanuatu) [answer by p. staying]   Ale, i gud
Bole (Nigeria)                             Kapa ga nossa
Bole (Nigeria) [reply]                     Allah onmu nossa
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina)           Dovidjenja
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina)           Ciao
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina) [Muslim]  Allah imanet
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina) [see you] Vidimo se
Breton (Brittany France)                   Kenavo
Breton (Brittany France) [see you later]   Ken ar c'hentañ
Brigidian (western Ireland)                Mahaha dinn
Bru (Vietnam) [to a person who is leaving] Chu bán no
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya)                   Alinde
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya)                   Axulinde
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya)                   Olindwe
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya)                   Weele axulinde
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya)                   Bulayi
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya) [walk well]       Okende bulayi
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)                       Dovizhdane
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)                       Zbogom
Bulgarian (Bulgaria) [informal]            Chiao
Bulgarian (Bulgaria) [so long]             Doskoro
Bulu (Cameroon) [to person staying]        Me keya
Bulu (Cameroon) [to person leaving]        Kele mvae
Burmese (Myanmar) [are you going home?]    Pyan daw mala?
Burmese (Myanmar) [answer: I am leaving]   Thwabaounme
Burmese (Myanmar) [reply: okay, go]        Thwaba
Burmese (Myanmar) [reply: okay, go]        Kaun ba bi
Burmese (Myanmar) [see you later]          Twáme naw
Burmese (Myanmar) [see you later]          Nauq twe dhe da paw
Burmese (Myanmar) [we will meet again]     Nau'to twibaounme
Burushashki (Northern Pakistan)            Khuda hafiz
[Byelorussian, see Belorussian]

Cahuila (North America)                    Híwña
[Cambodian, see Khmer]
Camuno (Italy)                             Sciao
Camuno (Italy)                             Ciao
Cantonese [Chinese] (China)                Joi gin
Cantonese [Chinese] (China)                Joi wooi
Cantonese [Chinese] (China)                Baai baai
Cassubian (northwestern Poland)            Do uzdrzeni
Cayuga (North America)                     Nya-weh
Catalan (Andorra, Spain, France)           Adéu
Catalan (Andorra, Spain, France)           Adéu-siau
Catalan (Andorra, Spain, France)           Fins després
Catalan (Andorra, Spain, France)           Fins aviat
[Cebuano, see Visayan]
Chamorro (Guam)                            Adios
Chamorro (Guam) [until tomorrow]           Esta agupa
Chatino (Tataltepec Mexico)                Ca ndyi
Chechen (North Caucasus)                   Marsha 'oila
Chechen (North Caucasus)                   'A dika yöila
Chechen (North Caucasus)[see you tomorrow] Qaana gurdu wai
Cherokee (United States) [to one person]   Do-na-da-go-hv-i
Cherokee (United States) [to one person]   Do-na-da-go-hv
Cherokee (United States) [to one person]   I-he-do-lv-i
Cherokee (United States) [to several p.]   Do-da-da-go-hv-i
Cherokee (United States) [to several p.]   Do-da-da-go'-hv
Cherokee (United States) [to several p.]   I-je-do-lv-i
Cherokee (United States) [until we meet]   Do-nv-da-go-hv-i
Cherokee (United States) [farewell]        U-hyu'-s-ti
Cheyenne (United States)                   Nestaevavoomatse
Cheyenne (United States)                   Nêstaévâhósevóomâtse
Cheyenne (United States) [come again]      Né'évâhósêho'êhneo'o
Cheyenne (United States) [I'm leaving]     Naase
Chichewa (Malawi) (to person leaving)      Pitani bwino
Chichewa (Malawi) (to person leaving)      Fikani bwino
Chichewa (Malawi) (to person staying)      Tsalani bwino
Chichewa (Malawi) [see you later]          Tionana
[Chinese, see dialects: Cantonese, Hoi San, Hokkien, Mandarin, and Taiwanese]
Chinook Jargon (North America)             Klahowya
Chinyanja (Zambia, Mozambique)[to leaving] Fikani bwino
Chinyanja (Zambia, Mozambique)[by leaving] Tsalani bwino
Chinyanja (Zambia, Mozambique)[see you]    Tionana
Chinyanja (Congo-Kinshasa)                 Tizaonana
Chinyanja (Congo-Kinshasa)                 Endani bwino
[Chippewa, see Ojibwe]
Chishona (Southern Africa) [stay well]     Chisarai
Chishona (Southern Africa) [stay well]     Sarai zvakanaka
Chishona (Southern Africa) [go well]       Fambai zvakanaka
Chishona (Southern Africa) [see you later] Tichaonana
Chishona (Southern Africa) [see you tom.]  Tonana mangwana
Chitonga (Zambia)                          Mucaale kabotu
Chitonga (Zambia) [see you tomorrow]       Nzokubona junza
Chitumbuka (North Malawi)                  Pawemi
Chol (Tumbala Mexico)                      Coto
Chontal (Guatemala)                        Síñalyómm'é'
Chortí (Guatemala) [by person leaving]     C'anix inxin
Chortí (Guatemala) [to person leaving]     Awiran ap'a ta b'i'r
Chortí [answer to Awiran ap'a ta b'i'r]    Uyup'i
Chuj (Guatemala) [said by person leaving]  'At quin
Chuj (Guatemala) [take care]               Col a b'a
Chuj (Guatemala) [answer to Col a b'a]     Nye
Chukchee (Russia)                          Ta ga'm tewkwe'erkin
Chumash (Santa Barbara California USA)     Kiwa'nan
Chuuk (Chuuk Micronesia)                   Kone nomw
Chuvash (Russia)                           Tepre kurichen
Chuvash (Russia) [informal]                Syva pul
[Circassian, see Adyghe]
Cochimi (Mexico) [see you tomorrow]        Iñay kum
Cocopa (Mexico) [see you tomorrow]         Ñakum paj
Cocopa (Mexico) [see you later]            Ñakum ñiway
Coeur d'Alene (Idaho United States)        Qhest
Comanche (United States)                   Aquetan
Comoran (Comoros) [singular]               Lala unono
Comoran (Comoros) [plural]                 Namlala unono
Comoran (Comoros) [singular]               Kwaheri
Comoran (Comoros) [plural]                 Namkwaheri
[Conibo, see Shipibo]
Cornish [Kemmyn-old] (Great Britain)       Sowyn
Cornish [modern] (Great Britain)           Deew boz geno
Cornish (Great Britain)                    Dyw genes
Cornish (Great Britain)                    Benetugana
Cornish (Great Britain)                    Genes farwel
Cornish (Great Britain) [plural]           Genough farwel
Cornish (Great Britain) [intimate]         Dew genough-why
Corsican (France)                          Adiu
Corsican (France)                          À vedeci
Cree (Canada) (to one person)              Kíhtwám ka-wápamitin
Cree (Canada) (to more than one person)    Kíhtwám ka-wápamitináwáw
Cree (Canada) (by more than one person)    Kíhtwám ka-wápamitinán 
Cree [Ouje-Bougoumou] (James Bay Canada)   Wachiya
Cree (Turtle Mountain Canada)              Kawawpamitin
[Creek, see Muskogee]
Crioulo (Guinea-Bissau)                    Na-bai
[Creole (Seychelles), see Seselwa]
Crioulo (Guinea-Bissau)                    Nabai
Croatian (Croatia, Bosnia)                 Do videnja
Croatian (Croatia, Bosnia)                 Zbogom
Czech (Czech Republic)                     Zbohem
Czech (Czech Republic)                     Na shledanou
Czech (Czech Republic) [informal]          Nashle
Czech (Czech Republic) [informal]          Ahoj
Czech (Czech Republic)                     Zijte blaze

Dagaare (Ghana, Burkina Faso)              Kyeng song
Dagaare (Ghana, Burkina Faso)              Te be la puori 
Danish (Denmark, Greenland) [common]       Farvel
Danish (Denmark, Greenland) [informal]     Hej
Danish (Denmark, Greenland) [informal]     Vi ses
Danish (Denmark, Greenland) [informal]     Vi ses senere
Danish (Denmark, Greenland)                Adjø
Deg Xinag (Alaska)                         Ixudzan
Dekelh [Lheidli] (Canada) [to one]         Nanyoost'en si
Dekelh [Lheidli] (Canada) [to more than 1] Nanahoost'en si
Dekelh [Nak'albun] (Canada) [to 1]         Nanyoost'en' la
Dekelh [Nak'albun] (Canada) [more than 1]  Nanohoost'en' la    
Dekelh [Saik'uz] (Canada) [to one]         Nanyoost'en si 
Dekelh [Saik'uz] (Canada) [to more than 1] Nanahoost'en si
[Delaware, see Lenape]
[Deutch, see German]
Dhivehi (Maldives)                         Vakivelaanan
Dhivehi (Maldives) [see you later]         Fahung baadaluvang
Dinka (Sudan) [to person staying]          Lok reer apth
Dinka (Sudan) [to person leaving]          Yin abi caath
Dinka (Sudan) [we shall meet tomorrow]     Wa biok niak
Dinka (Sudan) [I shall meet you tomorrow]  Iana biok niak
Diola (Senegal)                            Ukatola
Diola (Senegal)                            Katora
Domari (Egypt)                             Kgiay hatromi
Drehu (New Caledonia)                      Dréé
Drehu (New Caledonia) [until tomorrow]     E lanyié
Drehu (New Caledonia) [until tomorrow]     Elanyi he
Drehu (New Caledonia) [farewell]           Iahni
Dusun (Sabah Malaysia)                     Hino koh noh
Dusun (Sabah Malaysia) [see you later]     Kopiruba kawagu
Dutch (Netherlands)                        Tot ziens
Dutch (Netherlands)                        Tot kijk
Dutch (Netherlands)                        Tot straks
Dutch (Netherlands)                        Dag
Dutch (Netherlands)                        Hoi
Dutch (Netherlands)                        Vaarwel
Dutch (Netherlands)                        Aju
Dutch (Netherlands) [informal]             Doei 
Dutch (Netherlands) [slang]                De ballen
Dutch (Netherlands) [uncommon]             De mazzel
Dutch [Flemish] (Belgium)                  Tot ziens
Dutch [Flemish] (Belgium)                  Tot kijk
Dutch (Brabant)                            Houdoe
Dutch (Brussels)                           Salukes
[Dyerma, see Zarma]
Dyirbal (Northeast Queensland Australia)   Ngali añdja ngurba
Dyula (W Africa) [see you in the morning]  An bè sogoma
Dyula (W Africa) [see you tomorrow]        An bè sini
Dzongkha (Bhutan) [by person leaving]      Legzhembe joen
Dzongkha (Bhutan) [by person staying]      Legzhembe zhug
Dzongkha (Bhutan)                          Laso lok je ge

Egyptian (ancient Egypt)                   Senebti
Ekegusii (Kenya)                           Kwaheri
Ekegusii (Kenya) [stay well]               Tigara buya
Ekegusii (Kenya) [see you later]           Tororane
Ekegusii (Kenya) [we shall meet again]     Toumerane 
Emakhua (Africa)                           Kwa heeri
English (America, Australia, NZ, UK)       Goodbye
English (America, Australia, NZ, UK)       Good-by
English (America, Australia, NZ, UK)       Good-bye
English (America, Australia, UK)[informal] Bye
English (United States, New Zealand) [inf] See ya
English (America)                          See you later
English (America)                          So long
English (Australia)                        Catch-you-later
English (Australia)                        Ciao
English (Australia) [very informal]        Hooroo
English (America, Australia, UK) [final]   Farewell
English [Strine dialect] (Australia)       G'bye
English [Texan] (Texas United States)      Y'all come back now
English (Northern Scotland)                Cheerio
English (America, Britain) [archaic]       God be with ye
English (Sri Lanka)                        Go and come
English [old English] (old Britain)[sing.] Wes ðu hal
English [old English] (old Britain)[sing.] Wes gesund
English [old English] (old Britain)[plur.] Beoð ge gesunde
[Eskimo, see Inuktitut and Inuttut]
Esperanto (international use)              G^is
Esperanto (international use)              G^is revido
Esperanto (international use)              G^is la revido
Esperanto (international use)              G^is baldau^
Esperanto (international use) [farewell]   Adiau^
Esperanto (international use) [informal]   G^is la
Estonian (Estonia)                         Head aega
Estonian (Estonia)                         Nägemiseni
Estonian (Estonia)                         Jumalaga
Estonian (Estonia)                         Tڑau
Estonian (Estonia)                         Aidaa
Ewe (Ghana, Togo)                          Mia doga
Ewondo (Cameroun)                          Ne lam ke

Fang (Gabon)                               Magha
Fante (Ghana, Burkina Faso)                Da yaee
Faroese (Faroe Islands)                    Farvael
Farsi (Iran, Afghanistan, Tajikistan)      Khoda hafaz
Farsi (Iran, Afghanistan, Tajikistan)      Be omide didar
Fijian (Fiji)                              Au sa liu mada
Fijian (Fiji)                              Moce mada
Fijian (Fiji)                              Sa moce
Fijian (Fiji) [reply]                      Ia, moce
Fijian (Fiji)                              Loloma yani
Fijian (Fiji) [by person leaving]          Au se lako mada
Fijian (Fiji) [by person leaving]          Au se gole mada
Fijian (Fiji) [by person leaving - polite] Au sa tatau meu sa lako
Fijian (Fiji) [by person leaving - polite] Au sa tatau meu sa lesu tale
Fijian (Fiji) [reply]                      Vinaka
Fijian (Fiji) [reply]                      Io vinaka sa vinaka
Fijian (Fiji) [reply]                      Vinaka vakalevu
Fijian (Fiji) [before brief absense]       Au na lesu tale mai
[Filipino, see Ilokano, Tagalog, and Visayan]
Finnish (Finland) [common]                 Näkemiin
Finnish (Finland)                          Hyvästi
Finnish (Finland) [until I hear from you]  Kuulemiin
Finnish (Finland) [informal]               Hei, hei
Finnish (Finland) [informal]               Heippa
[Flemish, see Dutch (Belgium)]
Fon (Benin, Togo)                          Odabo
Fon (Benin, Togo)                          Edabo
Fon (Benin, Togo) [to person leaving]      Bo yi bo wa
Fon (Benin, Togo) [by person leaving]      Ma yi bo wa
Fon (Benin, Togo) [see you next time]      E yi hwe devonou
Fon (Benin, Togo) [see you soon]           E yi zaande
French (Europe, Africa, America)           Au revoir
French (Europe, Africa, America)           À bientôt
French (France, Quebec)                    Bye
French (France, Quebec)                    Salut
French (Quebec)                            Bye bye
French (Quebec)                            À la prochaine
French (Quebec)                            Bonne journée
French (Southern France)                   Allez ciao
Frisian [Westerlauwer] (Netherlands)       Oant sjen
Frisian [Westerlauwer] (Netherlands)       Oant letter
Frisian (Schleswig-Holstein Germany)       Bit naist tooch
Frisian (Schleswig-Holstein Germany)       Bit do
Friulian (Italy)                           Mandi
Friulian (Italy)                           A bon riviodisi
Fulani [Pular] (West Africa)               Ñallen jam
Fulani [Pular] (West Africa)               Wonen jam
Fulani [Pular] (West Africa) [answer]      Qaamiin
Fulani [Pular] (West Africa)               An untuma
Fulani (West Africa)                       Mi yahee
Futuna (Wallis and Futuna) [to p. leaving] 'Ano la
Futuna (Wallis and Futuna) [by p. leaving] Nofo la
Futuna Aniwa (Vanuatu)                     Jinisa
Futuna Aniwa (Vanuatu) [to two people]     Rinisa
Futuna Aniwa (Vanuatu) [to three people]   Jikanisa
Futuna Aniwa (Vanuatu) [to more than 3]    Niganisa

Ga (Ghana)                                 Bye-bye
Gagauz (Moldova)                           Saalyzhaklan
Gagauz (Moldova) [informal]                Görüshünzha
Galician (Spain)                           Adeus
Galician (Spain)                           Ata logo
Galician (Spain)                           Aburz
Gallo (France)                             A bentost
Gallo (France)                             A s'enterveir
Garifuna (Guatemala)                       Ayaú
Garifuna (Guatemala) [lit. I am going]     Naíbuga
Garifuna (Guatemala) [lit. take care]      Taúnigigua bá búngua
Gascon (France)                            Adishatz
Georgian [Kartuli] (Georgia)               Nakhvamdis
Georgian [Kartuli] (Georgia)               Kargad iqaveet
Georgian [Kartuli] (Georgia) [formal]      Mshvidobit
Gerogian [Kartuli] (Georgia)               Jerjerobit
German (Central Europe)                    Auf Wiedersehen
German (Central Europe)                    Wiedersehen
German (Central Europe) [informal]         Tschüß
German (Central Europe) [informal]         Mach's gut
German (Central Europe) [informal]         Bis später
German (Central Europe) [on the telephone] Auf Wiederhören
German (northern Germany) [informal]       Bis dann
German [Badisch] (Germany) [spoken lang.]  Ada
German [Swabian] [informal] [spoken]       Tschüßle
German (southwest Germany) [spoken]        Adé
German (Austria)[informal spoken language] Pfueatti
German (Austria)[informal spoken language] Pfueatte
German (Austria)[informal spoken language] Pfiati
German (Austria)[informal]                 Abe d'Ehre
German (Austria)[informal]                 Ciao
German (Austria)[informal]                 Seavas
German (Austria)[informal]                 Ba-ba
German (Vienna Austria) [spoken]           Seavas pfiati
German (Vienna Austria) [spoken]           Bis speda
German (Austria, Bavaria)                  Servus
German (Bavaria) [singular] [spoken]       Pfüat Di
German (Bavaria) [plural] [spoken]         Pfüat enk
German (Bavaria) [spoken language]         Bis nåcha
German (Bavaria) [spoken language]         Bfiaddi
German [Oscher] (Aachen) [spoken lang.]    Tschoe wa
German (Switzerland) [in spoken language]  Uf widerlüge
German (Bern Switzerland) [spoken lang.]   Uf widerlu-ege
German (Bern Switzerland) [spoken lang.]   Adiöh
German (Zurich Switzerland) [spoken]       Uuf widerlu-egä
German (Zurich Switzerland) [formal]       Adi-ë
German (Zurich Switzerland)                Tschau
German (Zurich Switzerland)                Tschüss
German (Zurich Switzerland) [spoken]       Bis dänn
German (Zurich Switzerland) [spoken]       Bis spöter
German (Zurich Switzerland) [spoken]       Aadie
German [Südhessisch] (Germany) [spoken]    Uff werrergugge!
German (Saarland) [in spoken language]     Bis moaje
Greek [Hellenic] (Greece, Cyprus)          Khairete
Greek [Hellenic] (Greece, Cyprus)          Andio sas
Greek [Hellenic] (Greece, Cyprus)          Geia
Greek [Hellenic] (Greece, Cyprus)          Geia sou
Greek [Hellenic] (Greece, Cyprus)          Geia hara
Greek [Hellenic] (Greece, Cyprus)          Iss to epanidin
Greek [Hellenic] (Greece, Cyprus)          Adio
Greek (Ancient Greece)                     Xaire
[Greenlandic, see Inuttut]
Griko (Salento Italy) [to a man]           Sta'su kalo' 
Griko (Salento Italy) [to a woman]         Sta'su kali' 
Guaja (Brazil)                             Ohoé
Guarani (Paraguay, Brazil, Bolivia)        Jajoechajevypeve
Guarani (Paraguay, Brazil, Bolivia)        Jajuechapeve
Gujarati (Gujerat State, India)            Awjo
Gujarati (India) [see you later]           Fari malshun
Gujarati (India) [see you tomorrow]        Kaale malyaa
Gumatj (Australia)                         Nhama
Gumatj (Australia)                         Nhama yalala
Gumatj (Australia) [see you tomorrow]      Nhama godarr'
Gurenne (Northern Ghana)                   Beere n bala
Gurenne (Northern Ghana) [to p. leaving]   Paae songa
[Gypsy, see Romani]

Hakka (China, Malaysia)                    Zoi kien
[Hal-Pulaar, see Fulani]
Harari [Adare] (Ethiopia)                  Aman
Hassaniya (Mauratania)                     Masalam
Hausa (West Africa)                        Segobe
Hausa (West Africa)                        Sai watarana
Hausa (West Africa) [see you later]        Sai an jimà
Hausa (West Africa) [response]             To, sai an jimà
Hausa (West Africa) [see you tomorrow]     Sai gòbe
Hausa (West Africa) [see you this evening] Sai dà yâmma
Hausa (West Africa) [see you next morning] Sai dà safe
Hawaiian (Hawaii)                          Aloha
Hawaiian (Hawaii)                          Aloha nõ
Hawaiian (Hawaii) [to one person]          Aloha 'oe
Hawaiian (Hawaii) [to more than one p.]    Aloha kãkou
Hawaiian (Hawaii)                          A hui hou
Hawaiian (Hawaii)                          Hui hou aku
Hawaiian (Hawaii)                          Ã hui hou kãkou
Hebrew (Israel)                            Shalom
Hebrew (Israel)                            Lehitra'ot
Hebrew (Israel) [informal]                 Lehit
[Hellenic, see Greek]
Hindi (India, East Asia, Suriname)         Pirmelenge
Hindi (India, East Asia, Suriname)         Namasté
Hindi (India, East Asia, Suriname)         Alavidha
Hindi (India, East Asia, Suriname)         Poi carukiren
Hindi (India, East Asia, Suriname)         Chalte hain
Hindi (India, East Asia) [see you later]   Phir milenge
Hmong Daw (China, Laos, Thailand)           Sib ntsib dua
Hmong Daw (China, Laos, Thailand)[go well] Mus zoo
Hmong Du (Vietnam)                         Caó mun'g chè
Hmong Njua (China, Laos, Thailand)         Sib ntsib dlua
Hmong Njua (Laos, Thailand) [go well]      Moog zoo
Hmong Njua [by person leaving]             Kuv yuav rov qaab moog tsev
Hmong Njua [by person staying]             Moog ho tuaj nawb
Hñähñu (Mexico)                            Ya da ma
Hoi San (China)                            Doi gen
Hokkien [Chinese] (Singapore, Indonesia)   Wa ki liao
Hokkien [Chinese] (Taiwan)                 Peng an
Hopi (United States) [to person leaving]   Um ason piw a'ni
Hopi (United States) [by person going]     Nu' tus payni
Hopi (United States) [by person going]     Nu' pay nímani
Hopi (United States) [response]            Ta'á, um ason piw a'ni
Houailou (New Caledonia)                   Tata
Hungarian [Magyar] (Hungary)               Viszontlátásra
Hungarian [Magyar] (Hungary) [informal]    Viszlát
Hungarian [Magyar] (Hungary)[to 1 person]  Szia
Hungarian [Magyar] (Hungary)[more than 1]  Sziasztok
Hungarian [Magyar] (Hungary)               Szervusz

[Ibo, see Igbo]
Icelandic (Iceland)                        Bless
Icetot (Uganda) [until tomorrow]           Pakas taabarats
Icetot (Uganda) [until + time]             Pakas...[time]
Ido (international use)                    Adio
Igbo [Ibo] (Nigeria)                       Ka omesia
Igbo (Nigeria)                             Ka odi
[Ik, see Icetot]
Ilokano (Philippines)                      Kastan
Ilokano (Philippines)                      Agpakada akon
Ilokano (Philippines)                      Innakon  
Ilonggo (Philippines)                      Adiyos
Ilonggo (Philippines)                      Adyos
Ilonggo (Philippines)                      Sige
Ilonggo (Philippines)                      Babay
Ilonggo (Philippines)                      Panamilit
Ilonggo (Philippines)                      Ari na ko
Ilonggo (Philippines)                      Una na ko
Indonesian (Indonesia) [to person leaving] Selamat jalan
Indonesian (Indonesia) [to person staying] Selamat tinggal
Indonesian (Indonesia)                     Daa daa
Indonesian (Indonesia)                     Sampai jumpa
Indonesian (Indonesia) [see you later]     Sampai jumpa lagi
Indonesian (Indonesia) [see you later]     Sampai bertemu lagi
Indonesian (Indonesia) [old]               Tabé
Indonesian (Indonesia) [old]               Tabik
[Ingalik, see Deg Xinag]
Ingush (Russia) [we'll see each other]     Guddy vaj
Ingush (Russia) [remain well]              Wa dika xajla
Innu (Labrador and Quebec Canada)          Niaut 
Innu (Labrador and Quebec Canada)          Waachiyaa
Interlingua (constructed)                  A deo
Interlingua (constructed)                  A revider nos
Interlingua (constructed)                  A revider
Inuktitut [Eskimo] (Canada) [to one]       Tavvauvutit
Inuktitut [Eskimo] (Canada) [to several]   Tavvauvusi
Inuktitut [Eskimo] (Canada)                Sksutik
Inuktitut [Eskimo] (Canada)                Sksuse
Inuktitut (Canada) [see you tomorrow]      Qaukpattauq
Inuktitut (Alaska)                         Tautugniagmigikpiñ
[Inupiaq, see Inuktitut]
Inuttut [Eskimo] (Greenland)               Inuulluarit
Inuttut (Greenland) [after long absense]   Ajunnginniarnat
Inuttut (Greenland) [after short absense]  Takuss
Irish Gaelic (Ireland) [to person staying] Slán agat
Irish Gaelic (Ireland) [to people staying] Slán agaibh
Irish Gaelic (Ireland) [to person leaving] Slán leat
Irish Gaelic (Ireland) [to people leaving] Slán libh
Irish Gaelic (Ireland)                     Slán go fóill
Italian (Central Europe, E Africa)         Arrivederci
Italian (Cent. Europe, E Africa)[familiar] Ciao
Italian (Central Europe, E Africa) [rare]  Addio
Italian (Cent. Europe, E Africa) [morning] Buon giorno
Italian (Cent. Europe, E Africa) [evening] Buona sera
Italian (Cent. Europe, E Africa) [night]   Buona notte
Italian (Central Europe)[see you tomorrow] A domani
Italian (Central Europe)[see you later]    A più tardi
Itbayaten (Batanes Philippines)            Pay dawi
Itzaj [Itzá Maya] (Central America)        'Ad'ios
Itzaj [Itzá Maya] (Central America)        'Ad'iyoos
Itzaj [Itzá Maya] (Central America)        Te'yoos
Ivasayen (Batanes Philippines)             Dios dana u machivan
Ivasayen (Batanes Philippines)             Dios dana u mavidin
Ivasayen (Batanes Phil.)[see you tomorrow] Mayvuya ta andelac             
Ixcatec (Mexico)                           Ha'uu
Ixcatec (Mexico)                           Hngu che'shi
Ixil (Guatemala) [said by person leaving]  Ma't ve't in
Ixil (Guatemala)                           La el eb'
Ixil (Guatemala)                           C'uic ax
Ixil (Guatemala) [answer to C'uic ax]      Ti

Jacalteca (Guatemala) [by person leaving]  Chin tohan
Jacalteca (Guatemala) [take care]          Cha wak cwentab'a
Jacalteca [answer to Cha wak cwentab'a]    He, nich'an tiox cha wal wetan
Japanese (Japan)                           Sayonara
Japanese {Japan) [by person leaving]       Itte kimasu
Japanese (Japan) [by person staying]       Itte irasshai
Japanese (Japan) [so long]                 Itte rasshai
Japanese (Japan) [reply to itte rasshai]   Itte mairimasu
Japanese (Japan) [see you later]           Dewa mata
Japanese (Japan) [see you later]           Jaa, mata atashita
Japanese (Japan) [see you later]           Jaa, mata ashita aimashou
Japanese (Japan) [see you sometime]        Dewa sono uchi ni
Japanese (Japan)                           Jaa nee
Japanese (Japan)                           Jaa mata
Japanese (Japan)                           Bai bai
Japanese (Japan)                           Soreja
Japanese (Japan)                           Soreja mata
Japanese [Kansai Ben](Kansai, Osaka Japan) Sainara
Japanese [Kansai Ben](Kansai, Osaka Japan) Hona sainara
Japanese [Kyo Kotoba] (Kyoto Japan)        Hona sainara
Japanese (Tokyo Japan)                     Mata ai masho
Javanese (Indonesia)                       Sampon
Javanese (Indonesia)                       Sugeng tindak
Jèrriais (Jersey)                          À bétôt
[Juaneño, see Acjachemem]
[Jula, see Dyula]​*


----------



## ارووجة (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية*

*Kabyle (Algeria)                           Gim di lehna
Kadazan (Sabah Malaysia)                   Doi noh ko noh
Kadazan (Sabah Malaysia) [see you later]   Kopiuba haid 
Kala Kawaw Ya (Australia)                  Yawa
Kalenjin (Africa)                          Sait sere
Kalmyk (Russia)                            Syan byayatn
Kalmyk (Russia) [informal]                 Sen be
Kamviri (South Asia) [by person staying]   Su'e i
Kamviri (South Asia) [by person leaving]   Su'e je
Kanienkehaka [Mohawk] (Canada, USA)        Onen
Kanjobal [Q'anjob'al] (Guatemala)          Awil ab'a
Kanjobal (Guatemala) [see you later]       Jilkob'a
Kannada (India)                            Hogi barthene
Kanuri (Nigeria)                           Alla herni
Kapampangan (Philippines)                  O sige na
Kapampangan (Philippines)                  Mako naku
Kapampangan (Philippines)                  Pamun
Kapingamarangi (Pacific Islands)           Malia goe
Karaim (Trakai Lithuania)                  Tiejz vachtan kioriuڑkiejbiz
Karaim (Trakai Lithuania)                  Tynch kiechialiar
Karelian (Finland, Russia)                 Proڑaikua
Karen (Myanmar)                            Paketeinlei
Karen (Thailand) [see you later]           Ler kee ma tea low per tha naw
Karen [Sgaw] (Myanmar) [to person going]   Leh mu mu
Karierra (Australia)                       Kutbai
[Kartuli, see Georgian]
Kasem (Ghana, Burkina Faso) [I'm going]    A maa viira
Kasem (Ghana, Burkina Faso)[see you later] Ko ke fee naa
Kasem (Ghana, Bur. Faso)[we'll meet again] De daa wo jeeri
Kaurna (Southern Australia) [see you]      Nakkota
Kazakh (Kazakstan, Central Asia, China)    Qosh sau bolyngdar
Kazakh (Kazakstan, Central Asia, China)    Sau bolnynyz
Kazakh (Kazakstan) [informal]              Sau bol
Kazakh (Kazakstan) [see you soon]          Jäne kezdeseimiz
Kazakh (Kazakstan) [see you tomorrow]      Erteng koriskenshe
Kekchi (Guatemala) [by person leaving]     Xic we
Kekchi [K'ekchi] (Guatemala)               Chawil awib'
Kekchi (Guatemala)[answer to Chawil awib'] A:tinan
Khakas (Siberia Russia)                    Animçox
Khanty (Russia)                            Pa jam wõl'h
Khmer [Cambodian] (Cambodia)               Lear heouy
Khmer (Cambodia)                           Choum reap lia
Khmer [Cambodian] (Cambodia)               Lia suhn haoy
Khmer (Cambodia) [answer by man]           Baat
Khmer (Cambodia) [answer by woman]         Caah
Khmer [Cambodian](Cambodia)[see you later] Juab khnia thngay kraoy
=Khomani (South Africa)                    !hoi ca
Kiga (Africa)                              Ogumeho
Kiga (Africa)                              Osiibe gye
Kikongo (Congo)                            Kwenda mbote
Kikongo (Congo) [to person leaving]        Nwenda kiambote
Kikongo (Congo) [to person staying]        Nsaala kiambote
Kikongo (Cuba)                             Wenda kyambote
Kikuyu (Kenya)                             Thii na wega
Kiluba (Zaire)                             Kolala po
Kinyarwanda (Rwanda)                       Murabeho
Kipsigis (Uganda)                          Sai sere
Kirgiz (Kyrgyzstan)                        Jakshy kalyngydzar
Kirgiz (Kyrgyzstan)                        Qosh
Kirgiz (Kyrgyzstan) [see you tomorrow]     Erteng körüshkönchö
Kirgiz (Kyrgyzstan) [see you tomorrow]     Körüshkönchö
Kirgiz (Kyrgyzstan) [see you soon]         Körüshörbüz
Kirgiz (Kyrgyzstan) [see you later]        Aq col
Kirgiz (Kyrgyzstan) [see you later]        Sapar baysalduu bolusn
Kiribati (Kiribati Pacific Is.)            Ti a boo
Kiribati (Kiribati Pacific Is.)            Ti a kabo
Kirundi (Burundi)                          N'agasaka
Kirundi (Burundi)                          N'agaruka
Kisanga (Congo-Kinshasa) [by staying]      Yai po
Kisanga (Congo-Kinshasa) [by leaving]      Shalai po
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa)               Kwaheri
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [to several]  Kwaherini
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa)               Tutaonana
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa)               Tutaonana badai
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa)               Tutaonana tena
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa)               Kwaheri ya kuonana
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [tomorrow]    Kesho
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [later]       Baadaye
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [informal]    Haya
Kituba (Africa) [to person staying]        Bikala mbote
Kituba (Africa) [to person leaving]        Kwenda mbote
Klallam (Washington United States)         Húy?
Klallam (Washington United States)         Húy? kwi
Klallam (Washington United States)         Húy? kwe?che
Klallam (Washington USA)[see you tomorrow] K'wennúnge ca?en ?a? chi kwáchi
Koasati (Alabama & Oklahoma USA)           Mán í:lah
Kohistani (Central Asia)                   Hudar hawala
Komi-Permyak (Russia)                      Adzzislytödz
Komi-Permyak (Russia) [informal]           Kytchödz
Komi-Zyryan (Russia)                       Adzzyslytödz
Komi-Zyryan (Russia) [informal]            Stav bursö
Konkani [Konknni] (India)                  Vachchuneta
Korean (Korea) (to person leaving)         Annyong-hi kashipshio
Korean (Korea) (to person staying)         Annyong-hi kyeshipshio
Koryak (Russia)                            Toq
Kosraen (Micronesia)                       Kut fwa osun
Krio (Sierra Leone)                        We go si bak
Krio (Sierra Leone) [by person going]      De go 
Krio (Sierra Leone) [lit. 'that's all]     Nain dat
Krioulu (Cape Verde) [see you later]       Te' logu
Krioulu (Cape Verde) [see you later]       Até prosima vez
Kumeyaay (Mexico, California)[by leaving]  Nya'aamh
Kumeyaay (Mexico, California)[to leaving]  Nyamaamh keyima
Kumeyaay (Mexico, California)[to several]  Keyima kenaam    
Kumeyaay (Mexico, California)              Yah-mon-héne
Kumeyaay (Mexico, California) [reply]      Me-ah
Kumeyaay (Mexico, USA) [see you tomorrow]  Iña'ay mat uwuwma
Kurdish (Middle East)                      Bi xatire be
Kurdish (Middle East)                      Shevbash
Kupsapiny (Uganda)                         Chemutakwe
Kutthung (Australia)                       Ekuba
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia)                 Enda nawa
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia)                 Ka ende nawa
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [to staying]    Kala po nawa
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [to staying]    Kaleni po nawa
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [to staying]    Kalei po nawa
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [to leaving]    Ha endeni nawa
Kwanyama [#1: morning, to one person]      Shilwapo nawa
Kwanyama [#2: answer to #1]                Na ave shilwapo nawa
Kwanyama [#3: answer to #2]                Kashilwepo nawa
Kwanyama [#4: answer to #3]                Na ave kashilwepo nawa
Kwanyama [#1: morning, to several people]  Shilweipo nawa
Kwanyama [#2: answer to #1]                Na ave shilweipo nawa
Kwanyama [#3: answer to #2]                Kashilweipo nawa
Kwanyama [#4: answer to #3]                Na ave kashilweipo nawa
Kwanyama [#1: afternoon, to one person]    Uhalapo nawa
Kwanyama [#2: answer to #1]                Na ave uhalapo nawa
Kwanyama [#3: answer to #2]                Kashilwepo nawa
Kwanyama [#4: answer to #3]                Na ave kauhalepo nawa
Kwanyama [#1: night, to one person]        Tokelwapo nawa
Kwanyama [#2: answer to #1]                Na ave tokelwapo nawa
Kwanyama [#1: night, to one person]        Nangalapo nawa
Kwanyama [#2: answer to #1]                Na ave nangalapo nawa
Kwéyòl (Caribbean)                         Ovwa
Kwéyòl (Haiti)                             Orevwa
Kwéyòl (Haiti)                             Babay
Kwéyòl (Haiti)                             Tchaw
Kwéyòl (Haiti) [see you later]             Na wè pita
Kwéyòl (Haiti) [see you later]             Alò, m a ouè-ou pi ta
Kwéyòl (Haiti) [see you later]             N a ouè 
Kwéyòl (Haiti) [see you later]             N a ouè, si Dieu vlé

Lacandon (Chiapas Mexico) [by p. leaving]  Shén
Lacandon (Chiapas Mexico) [by p. staying]  Bin in ká
Lacandon (Chiapas Mexico) [see you later]  Hasta mas oh-k'in
Ladakhi (India, Pakistan)                  Djuledja
Ladakhi (India, Pakistan)                  Djuley
Ladin (Italy)                              Assudëi
Ladino (Israel, Turkey)                    Shalom lejitraot
Ladino (Israel, Turkey)                    Kon bien te ke amaneskas
Ladino (Israel, Turkey) [response]         Y ke amaneskas
Ladino (Israel, Turkey)                    Salud y vida 
Ladino (Israel, Turkey)                    Salud y ganansia
Ladino (Israel, Turkey)[to person leaving] El kio ke te guadre
Lakhota (USA) [until we meet again]        Ake wachia kin 'kte 
Lakhota (USA) [so long]                    Tok'sa
Lakhota (USA) [good day, Good Red Day]     Anpetu luta waste
Lahu (Southeast Asia) (to person staying)  K'aweh ve 
Lahu (Southeast Asia) (to person leaving)  A yehk'ai meh
Lahu (Southeast Asia) [I am going]         Qay a sha
Lahu (Southeast Asia) [ans: go carefully]  Ayéyé qay
Lahu (Thailand) [see you later]            Gaw maw dah ah leh
Lao (Laos)                                 La gohn
[Lappish, see Sami]
Latin (ancient Rome, Vatican) [to one]     Vale
Latin (ancient Rome, Vatican) [to group]   Valete
Latvian (Latvia)                           Sveiki
Latvian (Latvia)                           Uz redzeڑanos
Latvian (Latvia) [see you tomorrow]        Lidz ritam
Latvian (Latvia) [informal]                Ata
Lenakel (Pacific Islands) [to one person]  Iimwan
Lenakel (Pacific Islands) [to two people]  Iimwamilau
Lenakel (Pacific Islands) [to 3 people]    Iimwamihel
Lenakel (Pacific Islands) [to 4+ people]   Iimwamiar
Lenape [Delaware] (Delaware United States) Làpìch knewël
Lenape (Delaware United States)            Lapi knewelch
Lenape (Delaware United States)            Lapi xu knewek
Lenape (Delaware United States)            Xu lapi knewel
Lenape (Delaware United States)            Oneh
Lingala (Congo, Angola) [by staying]       Tíkala malámu
Lingala (Congo, Angola) [by leaving]       Kendé malámu
Lingala (Congo, Angola) [by leaving]       Kendéke malámu
Lingala (Congo, Angola) [see you later]    Tokomónono na nsíma
Lingua Franca (Mediterrean) [formerly]     Adios
Lisu (China, Burma, Thailand)              Nat sir
Lisu (China, Burma, Thailand) [by leaving] Lat jjei ddor wa
Lisu (China, Burma, Thailand) [by staying] Assa assa jjei
Lisu (Thailand) [see you again]            Dee kwah chee kwa mu la kwa
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                     Viso gero
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                     Sudie
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                     Sudiev
Lithuanian (Lithuania) [formal]            Iki pasimatymo
Lithuanian (Lithuania) [formal]            Iki greito pasimatymo
Lithuanian (Lithuania) [informal]          Iki
Lithuanian (Lithuania) [informal]          Kol kas
Livonian (Latvia)                          Nemizpäl
Livonian (Latvia)                          Ie terinch
Livonian (Latvia)                          Jumalõks
Livonian (Latvia)                          Ammõ jõvvõ
Loglan (international)                     Loa
Lojban (international)                     Co'o
Low Saxon (North Germany, Netherlands)     Moi
Low Saxon (Eastern Friesland)              Up weersehn
Low Saxon (Eastern Friesland)              Hol di good
Low Saxon (Eastern Friesland)              Bis later
Low Saxon (Eastern Friesland) [formal]     Hollen Jo good
Low Saxon [Northern](Fehrs Guild)(Germany) Adjüß
Low Saxon [Northern](Lowlands) (Germany)   Adjuess
Low Saxon [Westphalian] (Germany)          Gued Gaohn
Low Saxon [Westphalian] (Germany) [answer] Auk Sau
Low Saxon [Westphalian] (Germany)          Bis denn
Luganda (Uganda) [to one person]           Weraba
Luganda (Uganda) [to several people]       Mweraba
Luganda (Uganda) [see you later]           Tunaalabagana
Luiseño (S Cal. USA) [I am going]          Wam' noo 'angee
Luiseño (S Cal. USA) [answer: go then]     Hati'ax
Luiseño (S Cal. USA) [see you later]       Yu'pannupo 'oy tiiwin
Lunyankole (South Uganda) [to one]         Ogumeho
Lunyankole (South Uganda) [to several]     Mugumeho
Lunyoro (West Uganda)                      Weraba
Luo (Sudan, Kenya)                         Oriti
Luritja (Australia)                        Bulya yo
Lushootseed (Seattle Washington USA)       Huy
Luxemburgish (Luxemburg)                   Eddi
Luxemburgish (Luxemburg)                   Äddi
Luxemburgish (Luxemburg)                   Arwuar
Luxemburgish (Luxemburg)                   Awuar
Luxemburgish (Luxemburg)                   Awar
Luxemburgish (Luxemburg)                   Bis herno
Luxemburgish (Luxemburg)                   Bis dann

[Maa, see Masai]
Macedonian (Macedonia)                     Dogledanje
Macedonian (Macedonia)                     Doviduvanje
Macedonian (Macedonia) [informal]          Chao
[Magyar, see Hungarian]
Makah (Washington USA)                     Hooy
Malagasy (Madagascar)                      Veloma
Malagasy (Madagascar)                      Veloma tompoko
Malagasy (Madagascar)                      Màndrapihàona
Malay (Malaysia, Brunei) [by p. leaving]   Selamat tinggal
Malay (Malaysia, Brunei) [by p. staying]   Selamat jalan
Malay (Malaysia, Brunei)                   Selamat sejahtera
Malay (Malaysia, Brunei)                   Permisi
Malay (Malaysia, Brunei)                   Sampai nanti
Malay (Malaysia, Brunei) [see you later]   Jumpa lagi
Malay (Malaysia, Brunei) [see you later]   Sampai jumpa lagi
Malayalam (India)                          Pottei
Malayalam (India)                          Namaskaram
Malayalam (India)                          Warete
Malinké (Senegal, Mali)                    Mbarawa
Maltese (Malta)                            Sahha
Maltese (Malta)                            Caw
Maltese (Malta)                            Narga naghrak
Maltese (Malta) [see you later]            Narak iktar tard
Mam (Guatemala) [said by person leaving]   Kuna
Mam (Guatemala) [response to Kuna]         Kuu
Mam (Guatemala)                            Kunó
Mam (Guatemala) [response to Kunó]         Kuwó
Mam (Guatemala)                            Klátza
Mam (Guatemala) [said by person leaving]   Cúu, ma chin áaje
Mam (Guatemala) [said to person leaving]   Baaya
Mam (Guatemala) [strength to you]          Q'onk típena
Mam (Guatemala) [strength to all of you]   Q'onk chípena
Mam (Guatemala) [take care]                Wéenn, lom tíib'a
Mam (Guatemala) [take care]                B'ix til tiib'a
Mam (Guatemala)[ans. to Wé:nn, lom tí:b'a] Cúu, chjóonte, icx téeye
Mam (Guatemala) [see you tomorrow]         Nchi' qoyoolan
Mambwe (Tanzania, Zambia) [to leaving]     Tukate
Mambwe (Tanzania, Zambia) [to leaving]     Tukateni
Mambwe (Tanzania, Zambia) [to leaving]     Tukatini
Manambu (Papua New Guinea) [to p.leaving]  Yara may
Manambu (Papua New Guinea) [reply]         Yara adakw
Manchu (China)                             Sain bisu
Mandarin (China)                           Zai jian
Mandarin (China)                           Zai hui
Mandarin (China)                           Bai bai
Mandarin (China) [see you tomorrow]        Min tian jian
Mandinka (West Africa)                     Fo tuma du
Mandinka (West Africa)                     Fowati koten
Mandinka (West Africa)                     Fowatido
Mandinka (West Africa)                     Mbi taa
Mandinka (West Africa)                     Alama, niajamala
Mandinka (West Africa) [see you soon]      Mbe jela saayiu
Mangareva (French Polynesia)               Aroha
Manx (Britain)                             Slane lhiat
Manx (Britain)                             Bannaght lhiat
Manx (Britain) [singular]                  Hee'm oo
Manx (Britain) [plural]                    Hee'm shiu   
Maohi (South Pacific)                      Nana
Maohi (South Pacific)                      Parahi
Maori (New Zealand)                        Aroha nui
Maori (New Zealand) (by person staying)    Haere ra
Maori (New Zealand) (by person staying]    Haere ki to kainga
Maori (New Zealand) (by person leaving)    E noho ra
Maori (New Zealand) (by person leaving)    Noho ake ra
Maori (New Zealand) (by person leaving)    Hei konei ra
Maori (New Zealand) (by person leaving)    Hei kona ra
Maori (New Zealand)                        Aroha nui
Maori (New Zealand)                        Ka kite
Maori (New Zealand) [see you again]        Ka kite ano
Maori (Cook Islands) [to person going]     'Aere ra
Maori (Cook Islands) [to person staying]   'E no'o ake ra
Maori (Cook Islands) [to person staying]   'E no'o ra
Maori (Cook Islands) [when both are going] 'Aere atu ra
Maori (Cook Islands) [see you later]       Ka kite 'aka'ou a konei atu
Maori (Cook Islands)                       Parahi
Maori (Cook Islands)                       Nana
Mapuche (Argentina, Chile) [see you later] Peukallal
Mapuche (Argentina, Chile)                 Amuchi may
[Mapudungun, see Mapuche]
Marathi (India)                            Achha
Marathi (India)                            Bye
Marathi (India)                            Nan tara bhetuyaa
Mari [Hill Mari] (Russia)                  Tseveryn
Mari [Meadow Mari] (Russia)                Cheveryn
Mari [Meadow Mari] (Russia)                Ch'evéryn
Mari [Meadow Mari] (Russia)                Salam
Mari [Meadow Mari] (Russia) [informal]     Kyzytem
Marquesan (French Polynesia)               Kaoha
Marshallese (Marshall Islands)             Yokwe
Marshallese (Marshall Islands)             Bar yokwe
Marshallese (Marshall Islands)             Köjparok am mour
Marshallese (Marshall Is.) [see you later] Bar lo yuk
Masai [Maa, Maasai] (Kenya, Tanzania)      Sere
Masai [Maa, Maasai] (Kenya, Tanzania)      Lesere
Masai [Maa, Maasai] (Kenya, Tanzania)      Olesere
Mashi (Congo-Kinshasa) [to one staying]    Osigalage
Mashi (Congo-Kinshasa) [to one leaving]    Ogendaga bwinja
Mashi (Congo-Kinshasa) [to sev. staying]   Musigalage
Mashi (Congo-Kinshasa) [to sev. leaving]   Mugendage bwinja
[Mayan, see Achí, Aguacateca, Akateka, Chorí, Chuj, Ixil, Jacalteca, Kanjobal,
Kekchi, Lacandon, Mam, Mopá-maya, Pocomchí, Quiché, Tzotzil, 
and Yucatec Maya]
Mazahua (Mexico)                           Maxkjo
Mazahua (Mexico)                           Chjëji
Mazahua (Mexico)                           Chjëtji
Meriam Mir (Australia)                     Yawo
[Miao, see Hmong]
Michif [Turtle Mt. Chippewa Cree] (Canada) Ourwayr
Michif [Turtle Mt. Chippewa Cree] (Canada) Kawawpamitin
Mien [Yao] (Laos) [by person leaving]      Mingh nziaauc oc 
Mien [Yao] (Laos) [by person staying]      Mingh longz oc
Mien [Yao] (Laos) [to person leaving]      Dih hnoi aengz daaih nziaauc oc
Mien (Laos) [come back and visit again]    Hitv deix aengx daaih nziaauc maah
Mien (Laos)                                Baengh orn
Mien (Laos) [see you later]                Manc buangh jiex
Mien (Thailand) [see you again]            Ming na oh tee hoi ee ah eng tai chao
Mien (Vietnam)                             Puang toi
Milanese [Lombard] (Milan Italy)           Se vedam
Mina (Togo)                                Sodelo
Mina (Togo)                                Sodé
Mina (Togo) [see you later]                Mia do go
Minangkabau (West Sumatra Indonesia)       Salamaik tingga
Minangkabau (Sumatra) [see you later]      Sampai bajumpo lai
Mingo (United States) [see you tomorrow]   Ëkôkë' ne ëyúhë't 
Miskito (Nicaragua)                        Aisabi
Miskito (Nicaragua)                        Aisabé
Miwok [N Sierra] (N Sierra California USA) Wo'lum
Mixtec (Estetla Mexico) [formal]           Kande ini
Mixtec (Estetla Mexico) [answer]           Kande ini yo tuku
Mixtec (Estetla Mexico) [see you]          Kau
Mixtec (Estetla Mexico) [farewell]         Kande tne tíu
Mixtec (Xicayán Mexico)                    Káa Ndioxi yúu yóo
Mixtec (Mexico) [see you later]            Nan chi kia
[Mohawk, see Kanienkehaka]
Mon (Burma, Thailand)                      Tata
Monegasque (Monaco)                        A se revede
Mongolian (Mongolia, Northern China)       Bayartai
Mongolian (Mongolia, Northern China)       Daraa uulzaya
Mongolian (Mongolia) [come again soon]     Dakhiad ireerei
Mongolian (Mongolia) [to person leaving]   Sain yavaarai
Mongolian (Mongolia) [to person staying]   Sain suuzh baigaarai
Mongolian (Mongolia) [by person leaving]   Yavakh tsag bolchikhood baina
Mongolian (Mongolia) [see you tomorrow]    Margaash uulzaya
Moore [Mossi] (Burkina Faso)               Bilfu
Mòoré [Mossi] (Burkina Faso)               Id be bilfu
Mòoré [Mossi] (Burkina Faso)               Wakat
Mòoré [Mossi] (Burkina Faso)               Wakato
Mòoré [Mossi] (Burkina Faso)               Id be wakat
Mòoré [Mossi] (Burkina Faso)               Id be wakato
Mòoré [Mossi] (Burkina Faso)               Niidare
Mòoré [Mossi] (Burkina Faso)               Id be niidare
Mòoré [Mossi] (Burkina Faso)               Wend na kond bilfu
Mòoré [Mossi] (Burkina Faso)               Wend na kond wakat
Mòoré [Mossi] (Burkina Faso)               Wend na kond niidare
Mopá-maya (Guatemala) [by person leaving]  B'a'tin b'eel
Mopá-maya (Guat.) [ans. to b'a'tin b'eel]  Qui'
Mopá-maya (Guat.) [ans. to b'a'tin b'eel]  Ee'
Mopá-maya (Guatemala)                      Ca'wila' a b'ajil
Mopá-maya [answer to Ca'wila' a b'ajil]    Qui' b'o'tic
Mordvin (Russia)                           Vastomazonok
Mordvin (Russia) [informal]                Neemazonok
[Mossi, see Moore]
Muskogee (Oklahoma & Florida USA)            Hvtvm cehecares
Muskogee (Oklahoma & Florida USA)          Cehecares

Náhuatl [Aztec] (Mexico, El Salvador]      Titotazqueh
Náhuatl [Aztec] (Mexico, El Salvador]      Totazqueh
Náhuatl [Aztec] (Mex., El Salv.] (plural)  Ti totatzinozqueh
Náhuatl [Aztec] (Mexico, El Salvador]      Cualli ca quin occepa
Náhuatl (Tepoztlan Mexico) [see you later] Toittazqueh
Náhuatl (Tepoztlan Mexico) [see you later] Techtoittaz
Náhuatl (Tepoztlan Mexico) [see you later] Quinoccepa
Náhuatl (Tepoztlan Mexico) [see you soon]  Zan nikan 
Náhuatl (Mexico) [see you tomorrow]        Quinmoztla
Náhuatl (Mexico) [see you tomorrow]        Amoxtla
Náhuatl (Mexico) [see you tomorrow]        Hasta moztla
Náhuatl (Mexico) [go safely]               Ximopanolti
Náhuatl [old: Aztec Empire]                Ma xipahtinemi
Náhuatl [old: Aztec Empire]                Ma moyolicatzin
Náhuatl [old: Aztec Empire]                Ma totecuiyo amechmopieli
Náhuatl [old: Aztec Empire]                Ma totecuiyo mitzmohuiquili
Náhuatl [Aztec Empire] [see you tomorrow]  Moztla nimitzittaz occepa
Nandi (Kenya)                              Saisere
Nandi (Kenya) [answer to saisere]          Saiseri
Navajo (United States)                     Hágoónee'
Navajo (United States) [response]          Lá'aa, hágoónee' 
Naxi (Yunnan China)                        Lei ddoq ddoq mei
Ndebele (S. Africa) [singular; stay well]  Usale kuhle
Ndebele (S. Africa) [plural; stay well]    Lisale kuhle
Ndebele (S. Africa) [go well]              Uhambe kuhle
Ndebele (S. Africa) [by person leaving]    Sala kuhle
Ndebele (S. Africa)                        Khamaba kuhle
Ndebele (S. Africa) [by person leaving]    Salani kuhleke
Ndebele (Southern Africa)                  Lisale sesihamba
Ndebele (Southern Africa) [see you later]  Sizalibona njalo
Ndjuka (Suriname)                          Adyosi
[Nederlands, see Dutch]
Nenets (Russia)                            Lakamboi
Nepali (Nepal, Bhutan)                     Nameste
Newari (India, Nepal)                      Bai-bai
Nicobarese (Nicobar)                       Kayengose
Nigerian Pidgin (Nigeria)                  A go dey see yu now
Nigerian Pidgin (Nigeria) [see you later]  A dey see yu lata
Niuean (Niue, South Pacific)               To feleveia
Niuean (Niue, South Pacific) [reply-inf.]  Ae
Niuean (Niue, South Pacific) [reply-pol.]  Fakaaue
Niuean (Niue) [to person leaving - inf.]   Fano ti malolo
Niuean (Niue) [to person staying - inf.]   Nofo ti malolo
Niuean (Niue) [I'll be back]               To lui mai au
Norfolk (Norfolk Is.) [see you tomorrow]   Si yorlye morla
Norwegian (Norway)                         Farvel
Norwegian (Norway)                         Vi snakkes
Norwegian (Norway)                         Snakkes
Norwegian [Nynorsk, Bokmaal] (Norway)      Adjø
Norwegian [Bokmaal] (Norway)               Ha det bra
Norwegian [Bokmaal] (Norway)               Ha det
Norwegian [Bokmaal](Norway)[see you later] Ser deg senere
Nubi (Kenya, Uganda)                       Herago
Nukuoro (Pacific Islands)                  Danuaa
[Ñähñu, see Hñähñu]

[Occitan, see Provencal]
Ojibwe [Anishinaabe, Chippewa] (N.America) Giga-waabamin
Ojibwe [Anishinaabe, Chippewa] (N.America) Giga-waabamin naagaj
Ojibwe [Anishinaabe, Chippewa] (N.America) Gowamin
Ojibwe [Chippewa] (USA)[to person leaving] Maajaan
Ojibwe [Ojibway] (Manitoba Canada)         Ki-ka-wah-pah-min mino
Ojibwe [Ojibway] (Manitoba Canada)[answer] Mee-na-gay
Okanagan (Montana USA)                     Way'
Oriya (India)                              Bidaya neuchi
Oriya (India)                              Vidaaya
Ossetian (Georgia)                         Fenynmæ ual
Ossetian (Georgia)                         Fenynmæ
Ossetian (Georgia)                         Kharzbon
Ossetian (Georgia) [see you later]         Fæstædær fendzystæm
Otetela (Lodja Congo-Kinshasa)[by staying] Otshu la wolo
Otetela (Lodja Congo-Kinshasa)[by leaving] Otshikale la wolo
[Otomí, see Hñähñu]

Paamese (Vanuatu)                          More
Paamese (Vanuatu)                          More varei
Paamese (Vanuatu)                          Ten kosas
Pa'ikwene (Amazon) [by the person leaving] Nah méchwik
Pa'ikwene (Amazon) [by the person leaving] Nah ísawa tah
Pa'ikwene (Amazon) [see you tomorrow]      Takúnikwa akiú
Pa'ikwene (Amazon) [see you later]         Kúwewa akiúnik
Paipai (Southern California USA)           Kurtemtka
Paipai (Southern California USA) [reply]   'Kurtemtmchu'ub
Paiwan (Taiwan)                            Galu i daLan
Palauan (Palau) [by the person leaving]    Ak morolung
Palauan (Palau) [lit. come again]          Mechikung
Panamahka (Nicaragua)                      Tala yawah 
Papiamentu (Dutch Antilles, Aruba)         Ayo
Pashto (Afghanistan, Pakistan)             De kuday pa aman
Pashto (Afghanistan, Pakistan)             Paamaha dekha
Pashto (Afghanistan) [see you soon]        Sta de zer lidu pe hila
Pashto (Afghanistan) [see you tomorrow]    Saba ba sarra wowino
Paugusett (United States)                  Onenh
Pende (Africa)                             Menega
[Penobscot, see Abenaki]
[Persian, see Farsi]
Phorhépecha [Purépecha] (Michoacán Mexico) Tsé
Phorhépecha [Purépecha] (Michoacán Mexico) Na chúsku
Phorhépecha [Purépecha] (Michoacán Mexico) Na chúsku na
Phorhépecha [Purépecha] (Michoacán Mexico) Nipallá              
Phorhépecha [Purépecha] (Michoacán Mexico) Nipa ia
Phorhépecha (Mexico) [see you tomorrow]    Pauani jamberi
[Pidgin English, see Nigerian Pidgin, Pijin and Tok Pisin]
Pijin (Solomon Islands)                    Bae-bae
Pijin (Solomon Islands)                    Okei
Pijin (Solomon Islands) [see you; to one]  Lukim iu
Pijin (Solomon Islands) [see you; to two]  Lukim iutufala
Pijin (Solomon Islands) [see you to three] Lukim iutrifala
Pijin (Solomon Islands) [see you; to 4+]   Lukim iufala
Pijin (Solomon Islands) [see you later]    Lukim iu bihaen
Pijin (Solomon Islands) [see you tomorrow] Lukim iu tumoro
Pijin (Solomon Islands) [I have to go]     Bae mi go nao
Pipil (El Salvador) [by person leaving]    Niyawa
Pipil (El Salvador) [answer]               Xaawa
Pipil (El Salvador) [by person leaving]    Niyawa tel
Pipil (El Salvador) [answer]               Xaawa tel
Pitkern (Pitcairn Island)                  Toby
Plattdeutsch (Germany)                     Audee
Plattdeutsch (Germany)                     Lota
[Plautdietsch, see Plattdeutsch]
Pocomchí (Guatemala) [by person leaving]   Nel quinoj
Pocomchí (Guatemala)                       Chawil awi:b'
Pocomchí (Guatemala)[ans to Chawil awi:b'] E:
Pohnpeian (Micronesia)                     Kaselehlia
Polish (Poland)                            Do widzenia
Polish (Poland)                            Do zobaczenia
Polish (Poland) [familiar]                 Czesc
Polish (Poland) [see you later]            Na razie
Portuguese (Portugal, Brazil)              Até a vista
Portuguese (Portugal, Brazil)              Até logo
Portuguese (Portugal, Brazil) [rare]       Adeus
Portuguese (Portugal, Brazil) [informal]   Tchau
Portuguese (Portugal, Brazil) [see you]    Ate mais tarde
Portuguese (Portugal, Brazil) [see you]    Ate breve
Potawatomi (North America)                 Pama kowbtemin mine'
Potawatomi (North America)                 Pama mine'
Provencal [Occitan] (France)               Adiu
Provencal [Occitan] (France)               Adieu-sias
Provencal [Occitan] (France) [formal]      Adieussiatz
Provencal [Occitan] (France)               A lèu
Provencal [Occitan] (France)               A revèire
[Pular, see Fulani]
Punjabi (India)                            Sat siri akal
Punjabi (India) [see you again]            Fir milaan ge
Punjabi (India) [informal]                 Alweda
Punjabi (India) [used by Sikhs]            Rabb raakhaa
Punjabi (India) [used by Sikhs]            Wah guru ji ki fateh
Punjabi (India) [used by Hindus]           Bandagí
Punjabi (India) [Muslims and Christians]   Salám
Punjabi (India) [used by Muslims]          Khudaa haafiz
[Purépecha, see Phorhépecha]

[Q'anjob'al, see Kanjobal]
Quechua (Ancash Peru) [see you tomorrow]   Warayna
Quechua Ancashino (Ancash Peru)            Tsaynam
Quechua Ayacuchano (Ayacucho Peru)         Uq ratukama
Quechua Ayacuchano (Ayacucho Peru)         Uq kutikama
Quechua Ayacuchano (Ayacucho Peru)         Chhikankama
Quechua Ayacuchano (Ayacucho Peru)         Tupanancheqkama
Quechua Ayacuchano (Ayacucho Peru)         Adiyús
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru)              Juq ratukama
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru)              Ratukama
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru)              Tinkunanchiskama
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru)              Tupananchiskama
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru)              Tupanchikkama
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru)              Juq punchaukama
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru)              Hoqp'unchaykama
Quechua (Cuzco Peru) [to person leaving]   Kutimuy hatispaqa
Quechua (Cuzco Peru) [farewell]            Allinllaña
Quechua (Peru, Bolivia)                    Wuasleglla
Quiché (Guatemala)[said by person leaving] Quine na
Quiché (Guatemala)                         Chajij ib la
Quiché (Guatemala) [ans. to Chajij ib la]  Jä'ey utz ri'
Quichua (Ecuador)                          Ricunacushun
Quichua (Ecuador)[until we see each other] Ricunacungacama
Quichua (Ecuador) [see you tomorrow]       Cayacaman
Quichua (Ecuador) [see you later]          Cayacama
Quichua (Ecuador) [see you later]          Ratucama
Quichua (Ecuador) [until another day]      Shuc punchacaman

Rapanui (Easter Island)                    'Iorana
Rapanui (Easter Island) [see you later]    Depue no
Rapanui [old] (formerly: Easter Island)    Ko mao a
Rapanui [old] (formerly; Easter Island)    Ku mao 'a
[Rarámuri,see Tarahumara]
Rarotongan (South Pacific)                 'Aere ra
Romani [Vlax] [Gypsy] [by person leaving]  Achen devlesa
Romani [Vlax] [Gypsy] [by person staying]  Dzan devlesa
Romani (Russia) [by person leaving]        Ashen devlesa
Romani (Russia) [to person leaving]        Dza devlesa
Romani [Sinte] (central Europe)            Devlesa
Romani [Sinte] (central Europe)            Latcho drom
Romani [Sofia Erli] (Bulgaria)             Jidikhibnà
Romani [Sliven] (Bulgaria)                 Achshòv devlèsa
Romani [Gitano] (Spain, Colombia)          Devlesa
Romanian (Romania)                         La revedere
Romanian (Romania) [informal]              Pa
Romanian (Romania)                         Rãmas bun
Romansch [Puter] (Switzerland)             A revair
Romansch [Puter] [see you tomorrow]        A damaun
Rotuman (Pacific Islands)                  Fu'uou
Rotuman (Pacific Islands)                  Fu'uomus
Rsan (Reggio Emilia northern Italy)        At'salut
Rukai (Taiwan)                             Sapaul
[Runasimi, see Quechua]
[Runa Shimi, see Quichua]
Russian (Russia) [common]                  Do svidanja
Russian (Russia) [common, informal]        Poka
Russian (Russia) [informal]                Proshyai
Russian (Russia)                           Do vstrechi
Russian (Russia)                           Uvidimsja
Rutoro (Uganda)                            Osibe kurungi

[Saame, see Sami]
Saanich (Vancouver Island Canada)          Hayekwa
Saami [Lappish] (Scandinavia)              Buurist
Saami [Lappish] (Scandinavia)              Ealat dearvan
Saami [Lappish] (Scandinavia)              Eale dearvan
Saami [Lappish] (Scandinavia)              Dearvuoððaigun
Saami [Lappish] (Scandinavia)              Dearvvuaðast
Saami [Lappish] (Scandinavia)              Dearvvuoðat
Saami [Lappish] (Scandinavia)              Oainnas du akta vel
Saami [Lappish] (Scandinavia)              Oaidnaleapmái 
Saami [Lappish] (Scandinavia) [by leaving] Bazzo deravin
Saami [Lappish] (Scandinavia) [by staying] Mana deravin
Saami [Davvi Saami](Scandin.) [by staying] Mana dearvan
Saami [Davvi Saami](Scandin.) [by leaving] Báze dearvan
Saami [Skolt Saami](Scandin.) [to leaving] Mana dearvan
Saami [Inari Saami](Scandin.) [to leaving] Kuáddu teárvan
Saisiat (Taiwan)                           Sgagay
Sakao (Vanuatu) [lit. I'll go, you stay]   Ge, yön aset, i lro
Sakao (Vanuatu) [to person going]          Ge, set
Samoan (Samoa)                             Tofa
Samoan (Samoa) [answer]                    Tofa soifua
Samoan (Samoa) [informal]                  Fa
Sangha (Mali)                              I-ai-i-we-dang
Sango (Central African Republic)           Gue ngozi
Saramaccan (Suriname)                      Duumúndu
Saramaccan (Suriname)                      Dumundu-o
Sardinian (Italy)                          Adiosu
Sarnami (Suriname, Holland) [formal]       Khuda hafiz
Sarnami (Suriname, Holland) [formal]       Alwida
Sarnami (Suriname, Hollnad) [informal]     Mooi se jayye
Sasak (Indonesia)                          Sangke bedait
Sasak (Indonesia)                          Jang kébedait malék
Savonian (Ylä-Savo Finland)                Nähhään
Savonian (Ylä-Savo Finland) [see you]      Kääkehään
Scottish Gaelic (Scotland) [informal]      Beannachd leat
Scottish Gaelic (Scotland) [formal]        Beannachd leibh
Scottish Gaelic (Scotland) [informal]      Dia leat
Scottish Gaelic (Scotland) [formal]        Dia leibh
Scottish Gaelic (Scotland) [informal]      Mar sin leat
Scottish Gaelic (Scotland) [formal]        Mar sin leibh
Scottish Gaelic (Scotland) [informal]      Baidh
Scottish Gaelic (Scotland) [informal]      Tioraidh
Scottish Gaelic (Scotland)                 Chì mi rithist thu
Scots (Scotland, Northern Ireland)         Guidbye
Scots (Scotland)                           See ye later
Scots (northern Scotland)                  Cheerio
Sema (India) [to person leaving]           Akevishiwulo
Sema (India) [to person staying]           Akevishialo
Seneca (North America)                     Honeah
Senoufo (Côte d'Ivoire, Mali)              Minmonchar
Senoufo (Côte d'Ivoire, Mali)              Minkari
Sepedi (South Africa)                      Sala gabotse
Serbian (Bosnia, Yugoslavia)               Do videnja
Serbian (Bosnia, Yugoslavia)               Zbogom
Serbian (Bosnia, Yugoslavia) [informal]    Chao
Seselwa [Seychelles Creole] (Seychelles)   Orevwar
Sesotho (S Africa) (to person staying)     Sala hantle
Sesotho (S Africa) (to several p. staying) Salang hantle
Sesotho (S Africa) (to person leaving)     Tsamaya hantle
Sesotho (S Africa) (to several p. leaving) Tsamayang hantle 
Setswana (S Africa) (to person staying)    Tsamayo sentlê
Setswana (S Africa) (to people staying)    Tsamayang sentlê
Setswana (S Africa) (to person leaving)    Sala sentlê
Setswana (S Africa) (to people leaving)    Salang sentlê
Shambaa (Tanzania)                         Ikaa wedi
Shanghai (Shanghai China)                  Tse ue
Sherpa [Helambu] (Nepal, Tibet)            Lo, ahana
Sherpa [Helambu] (Nepal, Tibet)            Tingla thugen
Sherpa [Solu] (Nepal, Tibet)               Gole jucha hai
Sherpa [Solu] (Nepal, Tibet)               Chha la na thui no
Shimasiwa (Comoros)                        Kwaheri
Shina (Central Asia)                       Khuda hafiz
Shingazidja (Comoros) [singular]           Lala unono
Shingazidja (Comoros) [plural]             Namlala unono
Shipibo (Peru)                             Jéje, cahu&eacut;e
[Shona, see Chishona]
Shor (Russia)                              Ezen pol
Shuar (Ecuador, Peru) [to person staying]  Ayu, pujumata, weajai
Shuar (Ecuador, Peru) [to person leaving]  Ayu, pujumatjai, wetá
Shuar (Ecuador, Peru) [to person leaving]  Ayu, pénker pujutá
Shuar (Ecuador, Peru) [to person leaving]  Ayu, pénker wetá
Shuar (Ecuador, Peru) [see you later]      Atak wainñaikiatai
[Shqip, see Albanian]
Shuswap [Secwepemc] (Canada)               Sot'ucw
Sicilian (Sicily Italy)                    Addiu
Silozi (Zambia) [to a person staying]      Mu siale foo
Sindhi (Pakistan)                          Khoda haliz
Sinhalese (Sri Lanka)                      Ayubowan
Sinhalese (Sri Lanka) [by person leaving]  Ayubowan gehilla ennam
Siswati [Swazi] (Swaziland)(to p. staying) Hamba kahle
Siswati [Swazi] (Swaziland)(to p. leaving) Sala kahle
Siswati [Swazi] (Swaziland)[see you soon]  Ngitawubuye ngikobone masinyane
Slovak (Slovakia)                          Do videnia
Slovak (Slovakia)                          Zbohom
Slovenian (Slovenia)                       Nasvidenje
Slovenian (Slovenia)                       Adijo
Slovenian (Slovenia)                       Zbogom
Slovenian (Slovenia)                       Zdravo
Slovenian (Slovenia)                       Zhivijo
Somali (Somalia, Ethiopia)                 Nabad gelyo
Somali (Somalia, Ethiopia)                 Nabadey
Somali (Somalia, Ethiopia)                 Jaaw
Soninke (Mali, Senegal)                    N daga
Sorbian [Upper Sorbian] (eastern Germany)  Boz'emje
Sorbian [Upper Sorbian] (eastern Germany)  Na zasowidz'enje
Sorbian [Lower Sorbian] (eastern Germany)  Na zasejwiz'enje
Spanish (America, Spain)                   Adiós
Spanish (America, Spain)[see you tomorrow] Hasta mañana
Spanish (America, Spain) [see you soon]    Hasta pronto
Spanish (America, Spain) [see you later]   Hasta luego
Spanish (America, Spain) [see you later]   Hasta la vista
Spanish (America, Spain) [see you later]   Hasta entonces
Spanish (America, Spain) [see you later]   Nos vemos
Spanish (America, Spain) [see you later]   Nos vemos después
Spanish (America, Spain) [take care; inf.] Cuídate
Spanish (Argentina) [informal]             Chau
Spanish (Chile) [informal]                 Chao
Spanish (Colombia) [informal]              Ciao
Spanish (Colombia) [see you later]         Te veo luego
Spanish (Colombia) [see you later]         Te veo más tarde
Spanish (Dominican Republic) [informal]    Bye
Spanish (Puerto Rico) [see you later]      Hasta la vista
Sranan (Suriname)                          Mo o si
Sranan (Suriname)                          Mo syi
Sranan (Suriname) [stay well]              Tan bun
Sranan (Suriname)                          Adyosi
Sudovian (Baltic region)                   Sandeiv
Sudovian (Baltic reigon) [farewell]        Labans pentens
Sundanese (Indonesia)                      Pileuleuyan
Suqpiaq (Alaska) [lit. 'I am leaving']     Iahkoodoktah
Sursilvan (Switzerland)                    Sin seveder
Suryoyo (Syria, Turkey) [stay in peace]    Fush beshlomo
Suryoyo (Syria, Turkey) [stay in peace]    Fush b'shlomo
Suryoyo (Syria, Turkey) [stay in peace]    Push bashlomo
Susu (Guinea)                              Tena mafe yen
Susu (Guinea)                              Ungesege
Swabian (Central Europe)                   Ade
Swabian (Central Europe)                   Tschüßle
[Swahili, see Kiswahili]
[Swazi, see Siswati]
Swedish (Sweden, Finland)                  Adjö
Swedish (Sweden, Finland)                  Hej då
Swedish (Sweden, Finland)                  Synes
Swedish (Sweden, Finland) [informal]       Adjö så länge
Swedish (Sweden, Finland) [see you]        Vi ses
Swedish (Sweden, Finland) [see you later]  Vi ses sénare
Swedish (Sweden, Finland) [see you soon]   Vi ses snart
Swedish (Sweden, Finland) [take care]      Ha det så bra
Swedish (Sweden, Finland) [informal]       Tjadå

Tagalog (Philippines) (to person staying)  Adyos po
Tagalog (Philippines) (to person leaving)  Paalom na po
Tagalog (Philippines)                      Paalom
Tagalog (Philippines) [informal]           Síge
Tahitian (Tahiti)                          Parahi
Tahitian (Tahiti)                          Parahi, nana
Tahitian (Tahiti) [see you soon]           Araua'e
Taiwanese [Chinese] (Taiwan)               Sun-kia
Taiwanese [Chinese] (Taiwan)               Pêng-an
Tajik (Tajikstan)                          Khayr
Tajik (Tajikstan)                          Khayr naboshad
Tajik (Tajikstan) [see you tomorrow]       To pagoh
Tajik (Tajikstan) [see you soon]           To didana
Taki-taki (French Guyana)                  Shibuyé ba
[Tamahoq, see Tamashek]
Tamashek [Tuareg] (West Africa)            Harsad
Tamashek (West Africa)                     Ar essaghat
Tamashek (West Africa)                     Ar elwak
Tamashek (West Africa)                     Ar akal
Tamashek (West Africa)                     Ouier' kouen selkhir
Tamil (India, Southeast Asia)              Poyitu varen
Tamil (India, Southeast Asia) [by leaving] Poyitu varugiren
Tamil (India, Southeast Asia) [by staying] Poyitu varungal
Tamil (India, Southeast Asia)              Pottu varan
Tamil (India, Southeast Asia)              Parkkalam
Tamil (India, Southeast Asia)              Varavaanga
Tamil (India, Southeast Asia)              Na poitu vare
Tarahumara [Rarámuri] (Mexico)             Adiósibá
Tarahumara [Rarámuri] (Mexico) [by going]  Makuí'simi  
Tarahumara (Mexico) [see you tomorrow]     Ipaché
Tarahumara (Samachique Mexico)             Ariósibá
[Tarasco, see Phorhépecha]
Tashkorghani (Northwestern China)          Khäysh
Tashkorghani (China) [see you soon]        Uza waynan
Tatar (Russia)                             Sau buligiz
Tatar (Russia) [informal]                  Khezerge
Tatar (Russia)                             Sau bul
Tatar (Russia)                             Isi bulygyz
Tay (Vietnam)                              Pá paynó
Telefol (Papua New Guinea)                 Agaál unipta
Telugu (India)                             Selavu
Telugu (India)                             Namaskaaram
Tetum (East Timor)                         Haree dalan
Tetum (East Timor)                         Adeus
Tetum (East Timor)                         Ha'u bá lai
Tetum (East Timor)                         Loron seluk fali
Tetum (East Timor) [see you later]         Hetan malu fali 
Tetum (East Timor) [see you later]         To'o loron seluk
Tetum (East Timor) [see you tomorrow]      To'o aban
[Teuso, see Icetot]
Thai (Thailand)                            Sawatdi
Thai (Thailand)                            Laagan
Thai (Thailand) [see you again]            Laew phob gan mai
Thangmi [Thami] (Himalayas)                Sewa
Tibetan (Tibet, China)                     Jema jai yong
Tibetan (Tibet, China)                     Ga le pheb
Tibetan (Tibet, China) [by person leaving] Kali shu 
Tibetan (Tibet, China) [to person leaving] Kali pai
Tigrinya (Ethiopia) [to male friend]       Dahan w'al
Tigrinya (Ethiopia) [to female friend]     Dahan w'ali
Tigrinya (Ethiopia) [to male]              Dehan we'al
Tigrinya (Ethiopia) [to female]            Dehan we'alki
Tigrinya (Ethiopia)                        Selamat
Tojolabal (Mexico) [by person leaving]     Wajkon
Tojolabal (Mexico) [see you later]         Ila kan ab'aj
Tojolabal (Mexico) [take care]             Ila wala b'ay
Tok Pisin [Pidgin English] (New Guinea)    Gutbai
Tok Pisin [Pidgin English] (New Guinea)    Lukim yu bihain
Tongan (Tonga, Pacific Islands)            Po'uli
Tongan (Tonga) [formal to person leaving]  Faka'au a
Tongan (Tonga) [to person leaving]         'Alu a
Tongan (Tonga) [to two people leaving]     Mo o a
Tongan (Tonga) [to thre or more leaving]   Mou nofo a 
Tongan (Tonga) [by person leaving]         Nofo a 
Tongan (Tonga) [by leaving to two people]  Mo nofo a 
Tongan (Tonga) [by leaving to three/more]  Mou nofo a
Tongva (USA) [by the person leaving]       Yamonhene
Tongva (USA) [answer to person leaving]    Meah
[Torres Strait Broken, see Yumpla Tok]
Totonac (Veracruz Mexico)                  Tapunzu
[Tsalagi, see Cherokee]
Tseshaht (British Columbia Canada)         Chuu
Tschiluba (Kasai Occidental .Region Zaire) Washala bimpre
Tsonga (South Africa)                      Salani kahle
Tsou (Taiwan)                              Bumemealu
Tukang Besi (Indonesia)[by person leaving] Kuwilamo. Kedemo!
Tukang Besi (Indonesia)[by person staying] Oho, wilamo!
Tulu (India)                               Pothu barpe
Tupi [Tembé Tenetéhar] (Brazil) [p. going] Aiko aha itêko
Turkish (Turkey, Northern Cyprus)          Hoscakal
Turkish (Turkey, Northern Cyprus)          Allaha ismarladik
Turkish (Turkey, Northern Cyprus)          Elveda
Turkish (Turkey, Northern Cyprus)          Veda
Turkish (Turkey, Northern Cyprus)          Eyvallah
Turkish (Turkey, Cyprus) [by person going] Allaha ismarladik
Turkish (Turkey, Cyprus) [by p. staying]   Güle güle
Turkish (Turkey, Cyprus) [by p. staying]   Güle güle gidin
Turkmen (Turkmenistan)                     Sagh bol
Turkmen (Turkmenistan)                     Sag bolung hosh
Turkmen (Turkmenistan) [see you soon]      Ene de görüshyanchak
Tuscarora [Southern Band] (USA) [later]    Oneh
Tuvaluan (Tuvalu)                          Tofa
Tuvan (Russia)                             Izig bayïrlïg
Tuvan (Russia)                             Bayïrlïg
Tzeltal (Chiapas Mexico) [to p. leaving]   Ban
Tzotzil (Chiapas Mexico) [to p. leaving]   Batan che'e
Tzotzil (Chiapas Mexico) [to p. staying]   Chibat che'e
Tzotzil [when everyone is leaving]         Batik che'e
Tzotzil (Chiapas Mexico)                   Tej to jk'opon jbatik ta yan k'ak'al

Uchinaaguchi (Okinawa Japan)               Njichaabira
Uchinaaguchi (Okinawa Japan) [see you]     Mata yassi
Uchinaaguchi (Okinawa Japan) [see you]     Matayaa
Uchinaaguchi (Okinawa Japan) [come back]   Mata mensooree tai
Uchinaaguchi (Okinawa Japan) [I leave]     Gu-burii sabira
Udmurt (Russia) [polite]                   Ziech lue
Udmurt (Russia) [familiar]                 Ziech lu
Udmurt (Russia) [informal]                 Ziech
Ukrainian (Ukraine)                        Do pobachennya
Ukrainian (Ukraine) [see you later-formal] Budte zdorovi
Ukrainian (Ukraine) [see you later-inf.]   Bud zdorov
Ukrainian (Ukraine) [informal]             Prosh-chavay
Ulwa (Nicaragua) [lit. 'we are going']     Yangna yawayangna
Unagan (Alaska)                            Ukudigada
Urdu (India, Pakistan)                     Khuda hafiz
Urdu (India, Pakistan)                     Khudaa haafiz
Ute (Colorado and Utah USA)[see you later] Pooneekay vatsoom ahdtuih 
Uvean (Wallis and Futuna) [to p. leaving]  Alu la
Uvean (Wallis and Futuna) [by p. leaving]  Nofo la
Uyghur (Central Asia)                      Kahur kosh
Uyghur (Central Asia)                      Khosh
Uyghur (Central Asia)                      Her khosh
Uyghur (Central Asia) [see you later]      Ätä körüshäyli
Uyghur (Central Asia) [see you tomorrow]   Yänä körüshämiz
Uzbek (Uzbekistan, Afghanistan)            Khair
Uzbek (Uzbekistan) [see you soon]          Ërtagacha khair
Uzbek (Uzbekistan) [see you tomorrow]      Körishguncha khair

Valencian (Spain)                          Adeu
Valencian (Spain) [see you soon]           Nos vem en acabant
Valencian (Spain) [see you later]          Nos vem mes tart
Venda (South Africa)                       Kha vha sale zwavhudi
Venda (South Africa) [see you later]       Ri do vhonana matshelo
Venda (South Africa) [see you]             Ri do vhonana
Veps (Russia)                              Nägemizhehesai
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [to man]              Chào ông
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [to man, formal]      Xin chào ông
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [to woman]            Chào ba
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [to woman, formal]    Xin chào ba
Vietnamese (Vietnam)                       Tam biêt
Vietnamese (Vietnam)                       Lòi chào xin cào biêt
Visayan (Philippines)                      Sige
Visayan (Philippines)                      Baybay
Visayan (Philippines) [formal]             Lakaw nako
Visayan (Philippines) [by person leaving]  Molakaw na ko
Visayan (Philippines) [by person leaving]  Molakaw na ko kami
Visayan (Philippines) [by person staying]  Hangtud unya
Visayan (Philippines) [by person staying]  Hangtud sa sunod panahon
[Vlaams, see Dutch (Belgium)]
Vöru (Vöorumaa Estonia)                     Hüvvä aego
Vöru (Vöorumaa Estonia)                     Kykkõ hüvvä

Wagiman (Australia)                        Mamak
Wagiman (Australia) [see you all tomorrow] Let manggu-nanda
Wakhi (Central Asia)                       Khudar hafiz
Wali (Northern Ghana)                      Kan gaa waana
Walloon (Belgium)                          Arvey
Walloon (Belgium)                          Arveûy
Walloon (Belgium)                          Arvwêr
Walloon (Belgium)                          Arvîr
Walloon (Belgium) [informal]               Djusk'a
Walloon (Belgium) [informal]               Ada
Warlpiri (Australia)                       Jakuru
Warumungu (Australia)                      Akkil arnkuluku nyanjarl
Warumungu (Australia)                      APala karn arnkulunku nyunjarl
Welsh (Wales)                              Hwyl
Welsh (Wales)                              Hwyl fawr
Welsh (Wales)                              Pob hwyl
Welsh (Wales)                              Da boch
Welsh (Wales) [very informal]              Da boch chi
Wik-mungkan (Australia)                    Appa
Wik-mungkan (Australia)                    Appow
Wintu (California USA) [to person leaving] Har wira-ma
Wintu (California USA) [to person leaving] Har wina-man
Wintu (California USA) [see you again]     Har wira-man hesin weleba da
Wintu (Ca. USA) [by leaving:I will return] Hara da-ma
Wintu (California USA) [to person staying] Boh
Woleaian (Pacific Islands)                 Butog mwongo
Wolof (West Africa)                        Ba beneen yon
Wolof (West Africa)                        Mangadem
Wolof (West Africa)                        Si jaama

Xhosa (South Africa, Lesotho)              Rhonanai
Xhosa (S Africa, Lesotho) [to p. leaving]  Usale kakuhle
Xhosa (S Africa, Lesotho) [to p. staying]  Uhambe kakuhle
Xhosa (S Africa, Lesotho)                  Sala kakuhle
Xhosa (S Africa, Lesotho) [see you later]  Iyakubonana
Xucuru (Brazil) [see you later]            Ambera

Yacouba (Côte d'Ivoire)                    Khodankway
Yami (Taiwan) [by a person leaving]        Mikonan
Yao (Malawi, Tanzania, Mozambique)         Baasi
Yao (Malawi, Tanzania, Mozambique)         Siagara gani ngwaula
[Yao (Asia), see Mien]
Yapese (Micronesia)                        Kefel
Yapese (Micronesia) [see you later]        Taboch gow
Yiddish (Europe)                           Zay gesunt
Yiddish (Europe) [to more than one person] Zayt gesunt
Yiddish (Europe)                           Gai gezunterhayt
Yiddish (Europe)                           Sholem
Yiddish (Europe)                           Adyé
Yiddish (Europe)                           A guten tog
Yiddish (Europe) [see you later]           Tsum vider zeen
Yokuts [Yauelmani] (Calif. United States)  G'ò-k ta-u
Yolngu Matha (Australia)                   Yo manymak
Yoruba (Nigeria)                           Ó dàbò
Yucatec Maya (Mexico) [until another day]  Tu heel k'iin
Yucatec Maya (Mexico) [until another day]  Tuwe k'iin
Yucatec Maya (Mexico) [until another day]  Tu laak' k'iin
Yucatec Maya (Mexico) [until later today]  Mas ka'ka'te'
Yucatec Maya (Mexico) [until later today]  Ka'ka'te'
Yucatec Maya (Mexico) [until later today]  Ka'ka't
Yucatec Maya (Mexico) [until tomorrow]     Asta saamal
Yucatec Maya (Mexico) [until tomorrow]     Saamal
Yucatec Maya (Mexico) [until the morning]  Hatskab k'iin
Yucatec Maya (Mexico) [until the morning]  Hatskab
Yucatec Maya (Mexico) [by p. going home]   Kin bin tin nah
Yucatec Maya (Mexico) [to p. going home]   Bin i kah
Yucatec Maya (Mexico) [to person leaving]  Xi'ik tech ya'ab uts
Yucatec Maya (Mexico) [to person leaving]  Xi'ik tech hats'utsil
Yucatec Maya (Mexico) [to person leaving]  Xi'ik tech utsil
Yucatec Maya (Mexico) [to people leaving]  Xi'ik te'ex hats'utsil
Yucatec Maya (Mexico) [to people leaving]  Xi'ik te'ex ya'ab uts
Yucatec Maya (Mexico) [answer to one]      Bey xan tech
Yucatec Maya (Mexico) [answer to several]  Bey xan te'ex
Yugur [Western Yugur] (Gansu China)        Eni körïsinï
Yugur [Western Yugur] (Gansu China)        Eni kel
Yugur [Western Yugur] (Gansu China)[reply] Politï, politï       
Yuki (United States)                       Shul tat
Yumpla Tok (Torres Strait Australia)       Yawo
Yumpla Tok (Torres Strait Australia)       Siyu
Yup'ik (Alaska)                            Piuraa
Yup'ik (Siberia)                           Esghaghlleqamken

*​


----------



## ارووجة (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية*

*Zapotec (Juchitan Mexico) [to one person]  Sicaru uye
Zapotec (Juchitan Mexico) [to several p.]  Sicaru lache
Zapotec (Juchitan Mexico) [stay well]      Sicaru guiaana tu
Zapotec (Juchitan Mexico) [until tomorrow] Tica ixi
Zapotec (Juchitan Mexico) [see you later]  Tica naga
Zapotec (Oaxaca Mexico)                    Ma chaá
Zapotec (Tehuantepec Mexico) [go well]     Sicaru cheú
Zapotec (Tehuantepec Mexico) [stay well]   Sicaru gyá' anú'
Zapotec (Tehuantepec Mexico) [I am going]  Yanna
Zapotec (Villa Alta Mexico)                Diplallu
Zapotec (Villa Alta Mexico) [til tomorrow] Ksta kshiú
Zapotec (Villa Alta Mexico) [I am going]   Chisu'ul'a
Zapotec (Villa Alta Mexico) [I am going]   Shahara
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico) [I am returning] Bazeya'a
Zarma [Dyerma] (West Africa)               Kala tonton
Zarma [Dyerma] (West Africa)               Kala tontont
Zulu (South Africa, Lesotho)               Ngeyavalilisa
Zulu (S Africa, Lesotho) [to p. leaving]   Sala kahle
Zulu (S Africa, Lesotho) [to p. leaving]   Salani kahle
Zulu (S Africa, Lesotho) [to p. leaving]   Usale kahle
Zulu (S Africa, Lesotho) [to p. staying]   Hamba kahle
Zulu (S Africa, Lesotho) [to p. staying]   Hambani kahle
Zulu (S Africa, Lesotho) [to p. staying]   Uhambe kahle
Zulu (S Africa, Lesotho) [see you later]   Sizobonana*​


----------



## ارووجة (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية*

*"Please" in over 270 languages​*
*[Adare, see Harari]
Adyghe (Middle East)                       Thamshaga
Afrikaans (Southern Africa)                Asseblief
Ainu (Japan) [asking for a gift]           Enkore
Ainu (Japan) [asking person to do someth.] Wa enkore
Ainu (Japan) [asking for permission]       Yakka pirka ya   
Akha (China, Southeast Asia) [polite]      ...-de
Akha (China, SE Asia) [polite command]     ...-aw de
Aklanon (Philippines)                      Kon mahimo
Albanian (Albania, Yugoslavia)             Ju lutem
Albanian (Albania, Yugoslavia)             Të lutem
Altai (Russia) [requesting]                Surap turum
Altai (Russia) [requesting]                Berzeer
Altai (Russia) [inviting: 'go ahead']      Je kaysïn
Amharic (Ethiopia) [man]                   Ibakkih
Amharic (Ethiopia) [woman]                 Ibakkish
Amharic (Ethiopia) [respectful]            Ibakkwon
[Anishinaabe, see Ojibwe]
Arabic (N Africa, Mideast) [to man]        Min fadlak
Arabic (N Africa, Mideast) [to woman]      Min fadlik
Arabic (N Africa, Mideast) [to group]      Min fadlukum
Arabic (N Africa, Mideast) [formal;by man] Law samaht
Arabic (N Africa, Mideast) [formal;woman]  Law samahti
Arabic (N Africa, Mideast) [formal;group]  Law samahtu
Arabic (Egypt) [please take it; to man]    Itfaddel
Arabic (Egypt) [please take it; to woman]  Itfaddeli
Arabic (Egypt) [please take it; to group]  Itfaddelu
Arabic (Iraq, Syria)                       Balla
Arabic (Iraq)                              Rajaa'an
Arabic (Morocco)                           'Afak
Arabic (North Africa)                      Min faDlik
Aragonese (Aragon Spain) [formal]          Si fa fabor
Aragonese (Aragon Spain) [informal]        Si ne quiers
Aragonese (Aragon Spain) [informal]        Si fas fabor
Armenian (Armenia, Russia, Middle East)    Hajis
Armenian [Western] (Armenia)               Hadjiss
Armenian [Eastern] (Armenia)               Kh'ntrem
Aromunian (Greece, Balkans)                Ti pãcãrsescu
Asante (Ghana)                             Mepa wo kyéw
Assyrian (Iran, Iraq, Syria)               Inbasmalumkh
Assyrian (Iran, Iraq) [by a man]           Inbasmalukh
Assyrian (Iran, Iraq) [by a woman]         Inbasmalakh
Assyrian (Iran, Iraq) [by several people]  Inbasmalokhun  
Assyrian (Iran, Iraq)                      Sahmat laya
Assyrian (Iran, Iraq)                      Huch uaden
Asturian (Spain)                           Si fai'l favor
Ateso (Uganda)                             Engaingait 
[Aukan, see Ndjuka]
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Mirà
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile) [to man]     Mirà-tata
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile) [to woman]   Mirà-mama
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Mirà amp suma
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Mirasuma
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Ampi mira
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Ampsuma
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Amp
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Jauora
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Maititan 
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              ...-ya
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran)             Xaahisediraem
Azerbaijani [Azeri] (Azerbaijan, Iran)     Zæhmæt olmasa
[Azeri, see Azerbaijani]
[Aztec, see Náhuatl]

[Bangla, see Bengali]
[Basa Sunda, see Sundanese]
Bashkir (Russia)                           Zinhar
Basque (Spain, France)                     Mesedez
Basque (Spain, France)                     Arren
[Bavarian, see German (Bavaria)]
Belorussian (Belarus)                      Kaliláska
Bengali (India, Bangladesh)                Doya kore
Bengali (India, Bangladesh)                Onugraha kore
[Bisayan, see Visayan]
Bislama (Vanuatu)                          Plis
Bislama (Vanuatu) [if it's OK could you..] Sapos i olraet, yu save...
Blackfoot (Alberta Canada, Montana USA)    Kipp
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina)           Molim
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina) [respect] Molim vas
Breton (Britanny France)                   Mar plij
Breton (Britanny France)                   Mar plij ganeoc'h
Brigidian (western Ireland)                Ple
Bru (Vietnam)                              Seiq
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya)                   Nosima
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya)                   Onyala
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya)                   Xuusimisya
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)                       Molya
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)                       Ako obichate
Bura (Nigeria)                             Maraba
Burmese (Myanmar)                          Chézù pyúpì 
Burmese (Myanmar) [added for politeness]   -pa
Burmese (Myanmar) [added for politeness]   -ba
Burushaski (Northern Pakistan)             Meherbaani ne
[Byelorussian, see Belorussian]

[Cambodian, see Khmer]
Cantonese [Chinese] (China)                Cheng
Cantonese [Chinese] (China)                Mm goi
Cassubian (Northweast Poland)              Prozsa
Catalan (Andorra, Spain, France)           Sisplau
Catalan (Andorra, Spain, France)           Si us plau
Catalan (Andorra, Spain, France)           Per favor
[Cebuano, see Visayan]
Chamorro (Guam)                            Put fabot
Chechen (Russia)                           Dexar
Chechen (Russia)                           Deeldah
Chichewa (South Africa, Malawi)            Chonde
[Chinese, see dialects: Cantonese, Hakka, Hokkien and Mandarin]
Chinook (North America)                    Nixua
[Chippewa, see Ojibwe]
Chishona (Southern Africa) [to one person] Ndapota
Chishona (Southern Africa) [to a group]    Tapota
Chol (Mexico)                              Awokolik
Chol (Mexico) [for limited time]           Poj
Chontal (Guatemala)                        -watá
Chumash (Santa Barbara California USA)     Maype
Chuuk (Chuuk Micronesia)                   Kose mochem
Chuvash (Russia)                           Tarkhasshan
[Circassian, see Adyghe]
Coeur d'Alene (Idaho USA)                  Huy
Comorian (Comoros)                         Tafatvali
Cornish (Cornwall UK)                      Mar pleg
Cornish [unified] (Cornwall UK)            Mar peugh-why plesyes
Cornish [unified] (Cornwall UK)            Peidgy
Cornish [ancient] (Cornwall UK)            Genes mara plek
Corsican (Corsica)                         Fate u piacè
Cree (Canada)                              Mâhti
[Creole (Haiti), see Kweyol]
[Creole (Seychelles), see Seselwa]
Croatian (Croatia, Bosnia)                 Molim
Czech (Czech Republic)                     Prosím

Dagaare (Ghana, Burkina Faso)              Nang
Dagaare (Ghana, Burkina Faso)              N soro fo la
Danish (Denmark, Greenland)                Vær så venlig
Danish (Denmark, Greenland)                Værsgo
Danish (Denmark, Greenland)                Må jeg bede
Deg Xinag (Alaska)                         Xisrigidisddhinh
Dekelh [Nak'albun] (Canada) [rarely used]  Uhwhe
[Delaware, see Lenape]
Drehu (New Caledonia)                      Sipone
Dusun (Sabah Malaysia)                     Gia kio
Dutch (Netherlands, Belgium) [polite]      Alstublieft
Dutch (Netherlands, Belgium) [informal]    Alsjeblieft
Dyula (Cote d'Ivore, Burkina Faso, Mali)   Sabari

English (America, Australia, UK)           Please
English [Strine dialect] (Australia)       Pleece
Esperanto (international)[with infinitve]  Bonvolu
Esperanto (international)[with imperative] Bonvole
Estonian (Estonia)                         Palun
[Euskara, see Basque]

Fante (Ghana, Burkina Faso)                Mepawokyew
Faroese (Faroe Islands)                    Ger so væl
Faroese (Faroe Islands)                    Gerið so væl
Farsi [Persian] (Iran, Afghani., Tajiki.)  Khhelesh mikonam
Farsi (Iran, Afghanistan, Tajikistan)      Balii
Farsi (Iran, Afghanistan, Tajikistan)      Luftan
Fijian (Fiji)                              Mada
Fijian (Fiji)                              Yalo vinaka
Fijian (Fiji)                              Au kerekere mada
Fijian (Fiji)                              Ni yalovinaka
[Filipino, see Tagalog and Visayan]
Finnish (Finland) [formal]                 Olkaa hyvä
Finnish (Finland) [informal]               Ole hyvä
Finnish (Finland) [rarely used]            Kiitos
Finnish (Finland) [rarely uesd]            Pyydän
[Flemish, see Dutch (Belgium)]
French (France, Africa, America)           S'il vous plaît
French (France, Africa, America)[informal] S'il te plaît
Frisian [Westerlauwer Frisian] (Germany)   Asjebleaft
Frisian (Netherlands)                      Asjeblyft
Friulian (Italy)                           Dibànt
Fulani (West Africa)                       Njaafodaa
Fulani (West Africa)                       Tino

Gagauz (Moldova)                           Buyurun
Galician (Spain)                           Por favor
Galician (Spain)                           Se fai o favor
Ganu (Malaysia)                            Tulunglah gok
Georgian [Kartuli] (Georgia)               Too sheh-eedz-leh-ba
Georgian [Kartuli] (Georgia)               Too sheydslebah
German (Central Europe)                    Bitte
German [Südhessisch] (Germany)               Bidde
German (Bavaria) [in spoken language]      Bittsche
German (Zurich Switzerland)                Bis so guet
Greek [Hellenic] (Greece, Cyprus)          Parakalo
Gujarati (Gujerat State, India)            Kripaa karine
Gujarati (Gujerat State, India)            Kripyaa 
Guosa (Nigeria)                            Bíko

Hakka (China, Malaysia)                    Mm koi
Harari [Adare](Ethiopia)                   Ma'ruf
Hausa (West Africa)                        Don Allah
Hawaiian (Hawaii)                          'Olu 'olu
Hawaiian (Hawaii)                          E 'olu 'olu
Hawaiian (Hawaii)                          Ho'olu
Hebrew (Isreal)                            Bevakasha
[Hellenic, see Greek]
Hindi (India, East Asia, Suriname)         Merker-bani seh
Hindi (India, East Asia, Suriname)         Merhebani kerke
Hindi (India, East Asia, Suriname)         Krupaya
Hmong Daw (Laos, Thailand)                 Thov
Hmong  Njua (Laos, Thailand)               Ua rua kom zoo sab
Hñähñu (Mexico)                            Ot'e ra mäte
Hokkien [Chinese] (Taiwan)                 Chhian
Hungarian [Magyar] (Hungary)               Kérem
Hungarian [asking for something, formal]   Kérem
Hungarian [asking for something, informal] Kérlek
Hungarian (Hungary) [offering something]   Tessék

Icelandic (Iceland)                        Gjörðu svo vel
Icelandic (Iceland)                        Gjörð svo vel að
Icelandic (Iceland)                        Vinsamlegast
Icelandic (Iceland)                        Takk
Ido (international use)                    Me pregas
Igbo (Nigeria)                             Biko
Ilokano (Philippines)                      Pangaasim man
Ilokano (Philippines)                      Man
Ilonggo (Philippines)                      Palihug
Ilonggo (Philippines)                      Palihog
Indonesian (Indonesia) [do for speaker]    Tolong
Indonesian (Indonesia) [for self, eg. sit] Silahkan
Interlingua (constructed)                  Per favor
Interlingua (constructed)                  Si il vos place
Inuttut [Greenlandic] (Greenland)          Takanna
Irish Gaelic (Ireland, Britain)            Le d'thoil
Irish Gaelic (Ireland, Britain)            Le do thoil
Irish Gaelic (Ireland, Britain)            Mas é do thoil é
Italian (Central Europe, East Africa)      Per piacere
Italian (Central Europe, East Africa)      Per favore
Italian (Central Europe, East Africa)      Prego

Japanese (Japan) [asking for something]    Kudasai
Japanese (Japan) [offering something]      Dozo
Japanese (Japan)                           Onegai shimasu
Japanese [Kumamoto Ben] (Japan)            Ba haiyo
Japanese [Kumamoto Ben] (Japan)            Shite haiyo
Javanese (Indonesia)                       Kulo-aturi ki
Javanese (Indonesia)                       Monggo
Jèrriais (Jersey)                          S'i' vos pliaît

Kabuverdianu (Cape Verde)                  Pur favor
Kadazan (Sabah Malaysia)                   Gia kino
Kalmyk (Russia)                            Byain boltkha
Kanjobal [Q'anjob'al] (Guatemala)          Aq'miman k'ulal
Kannada (India)                            Dayavittu
Kapampangan (Philippines)                  Puede ba
Kapampangan (Philippines)                  Maliari meng
Karaim (Trakai Lithuania)                  Kolabyz
Karelian (Finland, Russia)                 Ole hyvä
Kathlamet (Oregon USA) [asking for a gift] Igaxitema'qemlam
[Kartuli, see Georgian]
Kazakh (Kazakstan)                         Marhamet
Kazakh (Kazakstan)                         Marhabat
Kekchi (Guatemala)                         Baanu usilal
Khakas (Russia)                            ...dax
Khakas (Russia)                            ...dex
Khmer [Cambodian] (Cambodia)               Suom
Khowar (Central Asia)                      Mehrbanni khori
Kinyarwanda (Rwanda) [giving something]    Akira
Kipsigis (Kenya)                           Kaigai
Kirgiz (Kyrgyzstan)                        Chaqëruu
Kirundi (Burundi) [giving something]       Akira
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [to one]     Tafadhali
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [to several]  Tafadhalini
Komi-Permyak (Russia)                      Kora
Komi-Zyryan (Russia)                       Bur vylö
Konkani [Konknni] (India)                  Matrxe
Konkani [Konknni] (India)                  Upkar kor
Korean (Korea) [formal]                    -shipshiyo
Korean (Korea) [informal]                  -seyo
Korean (Korea) [request]                   Putakhamnida
Korean (Korea) [I beg of you]              Jebal
Korean (Korea)                             Juseyo
Kosraen (Micronesia)                       Nunak munas
[Kreyòl, see Creole]
Krio (Sierra Leone)                        Du ya, ah beg
Kuna (Panama)                              Uis anga saet
Kurdish (Middle East)                      Fermo
Kweyol (Haiti)                             Souplé
Kweyol (Haiti)                             Silvouple
Kweyol (Haiti)                             Tanti
Kweyol (Haiti)                             Tan pri

Ladakhi (India)                            Djuley
Ladin (Italy)                              Prëibel
Lakhota (North America) [by male]          ...yo 
Lakhota (North America) [by female]        ...ye                  
Lao (Laos)                                 Guluna
[Lappish, see Saami]
Latin (ancient Rome, Vatican)              Te amabo
Latin (ancient Rome, Vatican)              Sis
Latvian (Latvia)                           Ludzu
Lenape [Delaware] (United States)          Ksi
Lingala (Congo)                            Paladó
Lingala (Congo)                            Limbissa ngayi
Lisu (Thailand)[can you; lit. can not can]  Dda mat dda
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                     Praڑom
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                     Praڑau
Livonian (Latvia)                          Palaks
Livonian (Latvia)                          Palab
Livonian (Latvia)                          Polaks
Low Saxon (Eastern Friesland) [polite]     As Jo 't believt
Low Saxon (Eastern Friesland) [informal]   As di 't believt
Low Saxon [Northern Low Saxon] (Germany)   Bitte
Low Saxon [Westphalian] (Germany)          Sind sau gued und daut mi nen Gefallen
Luganda (Uganda)                           Mwattu
Luganda (Uganda)                           Baambi
Luo (Kenya, Tanzania)                      Kiyie
Lunyoro (West Uganda) [giving something]   Tora
Luxembourgish (Luxembourg)                 Wann ech gelift
Luxembourgish (Luxembourg)                 Wann ech glift
Luxembourgish (Luxembourg)                 Wanneschglift
Luxembourgish (Luxembourg)                 Wat glift

Macedonian (Macedonia)                     Molam
[Magyar, see Hungarian]
Malagasy (Madagascar)                      Azafady
Malay (Malaysia, Brunei)                   Silakan
Malay (Malaysia, Brunei)                   Minta
Malay (Malaysia, Brunei) [favor for other] Tolong
Malay (Malaysia)[to do something for self] Sila
Malayalam (Kerala India)                   Dayewu cide
Malayalam (Kerala India)                   Dayavayi
Maltese (Malta)                            Jekk joghgbok
Mandarin [Chinese] (China)                 Qing
Mandinka (West Africa)                     Dukare
Manx (Britain)                             My saillt
Manx (Britain)                             My sailliu
Maori (New Zealand)                        Whakawaireka
Maori (Cook Islands)                       Ine
Marathi (India)                            Krupaya
Marathi (India)                            Krupaya karuna
Mari (Russia)                              Pozhaluysta
Marshallese (Marshall Islands)             Jouij
[Mayan, see Kanjobal, Tzotzil and Yucatec]
Mayangna [Panamahka] (Nicaragua)           Plisma palni
Mazahua (Mexico)                           Tsjakuda ts'i favor
Mende (Sierra Leone)                       Conelli
[Miao, see Hmong]
Mien (Laos, Thailand)                      Oc
Mikmaq (Canada)                            Ké
Milanese [Lombard] (Milan Italy)           Per piasè
Minangkabau (West Sumatra Indonesia)       Tolong
Miskito (Nicaragua)                        Pliskam
Miskito (Nicaragua)                        Pliskam pali
Miskito (Nicaragua)                        Dupali
Mixtec (Oaxaca Mexico)                     Sani faboor
Monagasque (Monaco)                        Per pieijè
Mongolian (Monolia) [asking for a favor]   Tanaas neg yum khuse
Mordvin (Russia)                           Inesket
Motu (Papua New Guinea)                    Mani
Motu (Papua New Guinea)                    Mani emu kara
Motu (Papua New Guinea)                    Pilisi

Náhuatl [Aztec](Mexico, El Salvador)       Tla
Náhuatl [Aztec](Mex., El Salvad.) [formal] Nimitzmotlahtlauhtilia
Náhuatl [Aztec](Mex., El Salvad.) [formal] Nimitzmotlatlauthtilia
Náhuatl [Aztec](Mexico, El Salvador)       Nimitztlatlauhtia
Náhuatl [Aztec](Mexcio, El Salvador)[inf.] Tlatlauhtilia
Náhuatl [Aztec](Mexico, El Salvador)[inf.] Tlatlautia
Náhuatl [Aztec](Mexcio, El Salvador)[inf.] Tlatlahtia
Náhuatl [Aztec](Mex., El Salvad.) [plural] Nanmechtlatlauhtia
Nama (Namibia)                             Toxoba
Nandi (Kenya)                              Kaigai
Navajo (United States)                     T'aa shoodi
Ndebele (Zimbabwe)                         Uxolo
Ndjuka (Suriname)                          Gaantangi
Nepali (Nepal) [formal]                    Kripaya
Nepali (Nepal) [informal]                  ...hos
Nepali (Nepal, Bhutan)                     Khaanuhos
Newari (India, Nepal)                      Pleej
Nganasan (Russia)                          Birki
Nhirrpi (Australia)                        -inga
Nigerian Pidgin (Nigeria)                  A beg
Niuean (Niue)                              Fakamolemole
Norwegian [Nynorsk, Bokmaal] (Norway)      Vennligst
Norwegian (Norway) [Bokmaal]               Vær så snill
Norwegian (Norway) [Nynorsk]               Ver så snill
Norwegian [Sortlandsk] (Sortland Norway)   Værsåsnill

[Occitan, see Provencal]
Ojibwe [Chippewa, Anishinaabe] (USA)       Daga
Oriya (India, Bangladesh)                  Dayakari
Oromo [Galla] (Kenya, Somalia)             Si kadada
Ossetian (Georgia)                         Tabuafsi
Ossetian (Georgia)                         Dæ uæ
Ossetian (Georgia)                         Khorzækhæi
Otetela (Lodja Congo-Kinshasa)             Lamalange

Papiamentu (Dutch Antilles, Aruba)         Pa fabor
Pashto (Afghanistan, Pakistan)             Lutfan
Pashto (Afghanistan, Pakistan)             Meher bani
[Persian, see Farsi]
[Pidgin English, see Nigerian Pidgin, Pijin and Tok Pisin]
Pijin (Solomon Islands)                    Plis
Pipil (El Salvador)                        Xik-chiwa ne hwabór
Plattdeutsch (Germany)                     Bitscheen
[Plautdietsch, see Plattdeutsch]
Pohnpeian (Pohnpei Micronesia)             Menlau
Polish (Poland)                            Prosze
Polish (Poland)                            Poprosze
Polynesian (Polynesia)                     Si'arei
Portuguese (Portugal, Brazil)              Se faz favor
Portuguese (Portugal, Brazil)              Por favor
Provencal [Occitan] (France) [informal]    Te prègui
Provencal [Occitan] (France) [formal]      Vos prègui
Provencal [Occitan] (France) [formal]      Siuplet
Punjabi (India)                            Merhebani kerke

[Q'anjob'al, see Kanjobal]
Quechua (South America)                    Allichu
Quechua Ayacuchano (Ayacucho Peru)         Ama hinachu kawah
Quechua Ayacuchano (Ayacucho Peru)         Ama hina kaspa
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru)              Ama hina kaychu

Rapanui (Easter Island)                    Ana hanga koe
[Raramuri, see Tarahumara]
Romanian (Romania)                         Vã rog
Romansch (Switzerland)                     Per plaschair
Romansch (Switzerland)                     Fa il bain
Rotuman (Pacific Islands)                  Figalelei
[Runasimi, see Quechua]
Russian (Russia)                           Pozhaluista

Saami [Lappish] (northern Scandinavia)     Leage siivu
Saami [Lappish] (Northern Scandinavia)     Leage buorre
Samoan (Samoa, South Pacific]              Fa'amolemole
Samoan (Samoa)                             Fa'amolemole lava
Saramaccan (Suriname)                      Gaántangi
Sardinian (Italy)                          Pro piaghére
Sarnami (Suriname, Holland) [formal]       Mihrbaan se
Sarnami (Suriname, Hollnad) [informal]     Mihrbaan le
Savonian (Ylä-Savo Finland)                  He
Scottish Gaelic (Scotland)                 Mas e bhur toil e
Scottish Gaelic (Scotland)                 Mas e do thoil e
Scots (Scotland)                           Pleise
Scots (Scotland)                           Please
Sepedi (South Africa)                      Hle
Serbian (Bosnia, Yugoslavia)               Molim
Serrere (Senegal, Gambia)                  A fela ngang
Seselwa [Seychelles Creole] (Seychelles)   Silvouple
Sesotho (Lesotho, South Africa)            Ako
Sesotho (Lesotho, South Africa)            Ka kopo
Sesotho (Lesotho, South Africa)            ...hle
Setswana (Botswana, South Africa)          Tsweetswee
Setswana (Botswana, South Africa)          Ka kopo
Shanghai (Shanghai China)                  Te kue zhou
Shelta (USA, Ireland) [old;no longer used] Grawsi
Sherpa [Helambu] (Nepal, Tibet)            Worche
Sherpa [Solu] (Nepal, Tibet)               Thakur
Shimasiwa (Comoros)                        Tafatvali
Shina (Central Asia)                       Mehrbani teh
[Shona, see Chishona]
[Shqip, see Albanian]
Silozi (Zambia)                            Nangu
Silozi (Zambia)                            A mu ke mu
Silozi (Zambia) [please give me]           A ku ni fe
Sindhi (India, Pakistan)                   Mehrbani
Sinhalese (Sri Lanka)                      Karunakarala
Siswati [Swazi] (Swaziland)                Tsine
Slovak (Slovakia)                          Prosím
Slovenian (Slovenia)                       Prosim
Somali (Somalia, Ethiopia)                 Min fadlak
Sorbian (eastern Germany)                  Proڑu
Spanish (Spain, America)                   Por favor
Spanish (Spain, America) [formal]          Hágame el favor de...
Spanish (Spain, America) [formal]          Hága el favor de...
Spanish [formal to more than one person]   Háganme el favor de...
Spanish [formal to more than one person]   Hágan el favor de...
Spanish [formal by more than one person]   Háganos el favor de...
Sranan (Suriname)                          Tangitangi
Sranan (Suriname)                          Dankidanki
Sundanese (Indonesia)                      Mangga
Susu (Guinea)                              Awabe
Swabian (Central Europe)                   Bidde
[Swahili, see Kiswahili]
[Swazi, see Siswati]
Swedish (Sweden, Finland)                  Tack
Swedish (Sweden, Finland)                  Varsågod
Swedish (Sweden, Finland)                  Var snäll och...
Swedish (Sweden, Finland)                  Var vänlig
Swedish (Sweden, Finland) [more formal]    Vänligen

Tagalog (Philippines)                      Pakikunin
Tagalog (Philippines)                      Paki
Tagalog (Philippines)                      Pakikuha
Tagalog (Philippines)                      Pakisuyo
Tagalog (Philippines) [formal/polite]      Paki...hó ninyo
Tagalog (Philippines) [familiar]           Paki...mo
Tahitian (Tahiti)                          Ha'amauruuru
Tajik (Tajikstan)                          Lutfan
Tamashek (West Africa)                     Alak
Tamil (India, Southeast Asia)              Dhayavu seydhu
Tamil (India, Southeast Asia)              Koncham dhayavuseydhu
Tarahumara [Rarámuri] (Mexico)             Pe risensi
Tarahumara [Rarámuri] (Mexico)             Pe risénsia
Tarahumara [Rarámuri] (Mexico)             Pericó
Tashkorghani (Central Asia)                Marhamat
Tatar (Russia)                             Rekhim itegez
Tatar (Russia)                             Zinhar
Telugu (India)                             Dayachesi
Tetum (East Timor)                         Halo favor
Tetum (East Timor)                         Halo favor ida
Tetum (East Timor)                         Favor
Tetum (East Timor)                         Favór ida
Thai (Thailand)                            Daiprod
Thai (Thailand)                            Garunah
Tibetan (Tibet, China)                     Kuchi
Tibetan (Tibet, China)                     Gong dhaa
Tibetan (Tibet, China)                     Tujay-sig
Tigrinya (Ethiopia) [to male friend]       Bedjakha
Tigrinya (Ethiopia) [to female friend]     Bedjakhi
Tigrinya (Ethiopia, Eritrea) [to male]     Bejaka
Tigrinya (Ethiopia, Eritrea) [to female]   Bejaki
Tok Pisin [Pidgin English] (New Guinea)    Plis
Tupi [Tembe Tenetehar] (Amazon Brazil)     Mo-murangatu-haw-zéwi
Turkish (Turkey, Northern Cyprus)          Lütfen
Tuvan (Russia) [requesting]                Körüñer
Tuvan (Russia) [inviting: 'go ahead']      Moorlañar
Turkmen (Turkmenistan)                     Bash yustüne
Tzeltal (Chiapas Mexico)                   Wokoluk
Tzotzil (Chiapas Mexico)                   Abulajan

Uchinaaguchi (Okinawa Japan)               Sooree
Udmurt (Russia)                            Pozhaluysta
Ukrainian (Ukraine)                        Bud' laska
Ukrainian (Ukraine)                        Proshu
Ulwa (Nicaragua)                           Pilisma
Ulwa (Nicaragua)                           Pilisma palka
Urdu (India, Paksitan)                     Merher-bani seh
Urdu (India, Paksitan)                     Merhbaanii karke
Uyghur (Central Asia)                      Märhämät
Uzbek (Uzbekistan, Afghanistan)            Marhamat
Uzbek (Uzbekistan, Afghanistan)            Teleu

Valencian (Spain)                          Per favor
Veps (Russia)                              Ola hüvä
Vietnamese (Vietnam)                       Xin
Vietnamese (Vietnam)                       Xin moi
Vietnamese (Vietnam)                       Xin ông làm ón
Vietnamese (Vietnam)                       Xin vui lòng
Vietnamese (Vietnam)                       Ông làm ón
Visayan [Cebuano] (Philippines)            Palihog
[Vlaams, see Dutch (Belgium)]

Wakhi (Central Asia)                       Mehrboni
Wali (Northern Ghana)                      Gaafera
Welsh (Wales) [to older person or plural]  Os gwelwch yn dda
Welsh (Wales) [to young person or friend]  Os gweli di'n dda
Wolof (West Africa)                        Baal ma
Wolof (West Africa)                        Su la nexee

Xhosa (South Africa)                       Nceda

Yapese (Yap Micronesia)                    Weniig
Yapese (Yap Micronesia)                    Wenig
Yiddish (Europe)                           Bite
Yiddish (Europe)                           Biteh
Yiddish (Europe)                           Zayt azoy gut
Yoruba (West Africa, Nigeria) [honorific]  E jòwó
Yoruba (West Africa, Nigeria) [non-hon.]   O jòwó
Yoruba [to age mate or younger]            Jo
Yoruba [to person older than speaker]      E jo
Yucatec Maya (Mexico) [rarely used]        Por favor
Yucatec Maya (Mexico) [rarely used]        Chan

Zapotec (Villa Alta Mexico)                Guklenha nea
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico)                  -sh
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico)                  -shga
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico)                  -tgua
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico)                  Ben goclen
Zapotec (Zoogocho Mexico)                  Ben goklen
Zapotec (Zoogocho Mexico)                  -gach
Zarma (Niger, Nigeria, Burkina Faso)       Al hanan
Zulu (South Africa, Lesotho)               Jabulisa
Zulu (South Africa, Lesotho)               Siza
Zulu (South Africa, Lesotho)               Uxolo​*


----------



## ارووجة (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية*

*"Thank you" in over 465 languages​*
*Abenaki (Maine USA, Montreal Canada)       Wliwni ni
Abenaki (Maine USA, Montreal Canada)       Wliwni
Abenaki (Maine USA, Montreal Canada)       Oliwni
Achí (Baja Verapaz Guatemala)              Mantiox chawe
Achuar (Ecuador, Peru)                     Maketai
Achuar (Ecuador, Peru)                     Yuuminsame
[Adare, see Harari]
Adyghe (Middle East)                       Wapsaw
Adyghe (Middle East)                       Thawerapsaw
Afar (Ethiopia, Eritrea, Djibouti)         Gadda ge
Afrikaans (Southern Africa)                Dankie
Afrikaans (Southern Africa) [very much]    Baie dankie
Aguacateco (Huehuetenango Guatemala)       Ntyox teru'
Aguaruna (Peru)                            Seé
Ahtna (Alaska)                             Tsin'aen
Ainu [Saru dialect] (Japan) [formal]       Iyayraykere
Ainu [Saru dialect] (Japan) [informal]     Hioy'oy
[Akan, see Asante and Fante]
Akha (China, Southeast Asia)               Gui lah hui te ha
Akha (China, Southeast Asia)               Gui lah hui mi a de
Akha (China, Southeast Asia)               Gui lah hui dui dui ma
Akha (Thailand)                            Ghu long khu me-ah
Akha (Chiang Rai Northern Thailand)        Gu lah hu ma de 
Aklanon (Philippines)                      Saeamat kimo
Alabamu (Texas USA)                        Alíila
Alabamu (Texas USA)                        Kano
Alabamu (Texas USA)                        Kanobi
Alabamu (Texas USA) [informal]             Tá
Alabamu (Texas USA) [very much]            Alíilamoolo
Alabamu (Texas USA) [very much]            Kanoomoolo
Alabamu (Texas USA) [very much]            Kanopalammoolo
Albanian (Albania, Yugoslavia)             Ju falem nderit
Albanian (Albania, Yugoslavia)             Faleminderit
Albanian (Albania, Yugoslavia) [very much] Faleminderit shumë
[Aleut, see Unagan]
Altai (Russia)                             Bïyan bolzïn
[Alutiiq, see Suqpiaq]
Ambo (Angola, Namibia)                     Ondapandula unene
Amharic (Ethiopia, Israel, Egypt)          Amesegënallô
Amharic (Ethiopia, Israel, Egypt)          Amesegunalhun
Amharic (Ethiopia, Israel, Egypt) [very]   Betam amesegënallô
Amuzgo (Mexico)                            Quialva'
[Anishinaabe, see Ojibwe]
Apache (Arizona USA)                       Ashoge
Apache (Arizona USA) [formal]              Áshood
Apache [Jicarilla] (Arizona USA)           Ihe edn
Apache (Arizona USA) [informal]            Ahíyi'ee
Apalachicola (Florida USA)                 Mvto
Apsaaloke (United States)                  Ahoo
Apsaaloke (United States)                  Ahó
Apsaaloke (United States) [very much]      Ahókacira
Arabic (Middle East, North Africa)         Shukran
Arabic (Middle East, North Africa) [very]  Shukran gazilan
Arabic (Syria)                             Mamnuun
Arabic (North Africa)                      SaHHa
Arabic (Morocco) [lit. Praise to Allah]    El-hamdullah
Arabic (Morocco)                           Barak llahu fik
Aragonese (Aragon Spain)                   Grazias
[Araucano, see Mapuche]
[Arawak, see Taino]
Armenian (Armenia, Russia, Middle East)    Shnorhagallem
Armenian (Armenia, Russia, Middle East)    Shterakravetsun
Armenian [Western] (Armenia)               Shenorhagal em
Armenian [Western] (Armenia) [very much]   Shad shenorhagal em
Armenian [Eastern] (Armenia)               Sh'norhakal em
Armenian [Eastern] (Armenia)               Shnorhakalutjun
Armenian (Armenia) [colloquial]            Merci
Aromunian (Greece, Balkans)                Multsãnjescu
Asante (Ghana)                             Meda w'asé
Asante (Ghana)                             Meda wo ase
Asante (Ghana) [very much]                 Meda wo ase paa paa paa
Assyrian [Eastern Assyrian] [by man]       Basima
Assyrian [Eastern Assyrian] [by woman]     Basimta
Assyrian [Eastern Assyrian] [by plural]    Basimeh
Assyrian [Eastern Assyrian]                Mesi
Assyrian [Eastern Assyrian] [very much]    Hawit basima chim raba
Assyrian [Western Assyrian] (Assyria)      Taudi
Asturian (Spain)                           Gracies
Atayal (Taiwan)                            Muhuway su
Atayal (Taiwan)                            Mhuway su'
Atayal (Taiwan)                            Mhuway su' balay
Atayal (Taiwan) [informal]                 Hway
Ateso (Uganda)                             Eyalama
[Aukan, see Ndjuka] 
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Juspajaraña
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Juspajarkätam
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Juspaxar
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Yuspagara
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Dios pagarakátam
Aymará (Tihuanacu Bolivia)                 Yusulupay
Aymará (Lake Titicaca Bolivia) [rare]      Yuspagarkàtam
Aymará (Lake Titicaca Bolivia) [rare]      Yuspagaràtam                    
Azerbaijani [Azeri] (Azerbaijan, Iran)     Sayol
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran)             Sag olun
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran)             Tæshækkür elæyiræm
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran) [very much] Chokh sag olun
[Azeri, see Azerbaijani]
[Aztec, see Náhuatl]
Bakweri (Cameroon)                          Masuma
Bakweri (Cameroon)                         Na somi saisai
Balinese (Bali) [Halus speech]             Tiang matur suksama
Balinese (Bali)                            Matu suksama
Balinese (Bali)                            Matur suksme
Balochi (Pakistan)                         Tai merbani
Bambara (Mali) [singular]                  I ni ce
Bambara (Mali) [plural]                    Aw ni ce
Bambara (Mali) [said by man]               Nba
Bambara (Mali) [said by woman]             Nse
[Bangla, see Bengali]
[Basa Sunda, see Sundanese]
Bashkir (Russia)                           Rekhmet
Basque (Spain, France)                     Eskerrik asko
Basque (Spain, France)                     Mila esker
Basque [Navarrese] (Spain)                 Esker mila 
Basque [Navarrese] (Spain)                 Esker aunitz
Basque [Roncalais] (Spain)                 Eskerrik anitx
Batak (Indonesia, Sumatra, Philippines)    Mauliate
[Bavarian, see German (Bavaria)]
Belorussian (Belarus)                      Dziakuju
Belorussian (Belarus)                      Dziákuj
Bemba (Zambia, Congo-Brazaville)           Tsikomo
Bemba (Zambia, Congo-Brazaville)           Twa to te la
Bengali (India, Bangladesh)                Dhanyabad
Bengali (India, Bangladesh) [very much]    Ozasro dhanyabad
[Bisayan, see Visayan]
Bislama (Vanuatu)                          Tangkiu
Bislama (Vanuatu)                          Tangkyu
Bislama (Vanuatu) [very much]              Tangkiu tumas
Bislama (Vanuatu) [informal]               Ta
Bisu (Xhina, Thailand, Myanmar)            Ang hmèn yá
Blackfoot (Alberta Canada, Montana USA)    Nitsíniiyi'taki
Boboda (Burkina Faso, Mali)                Baraka
[Bobo Fing, see Boboda]
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina)           Hvala
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina) [respect] Hvala vam
Breton (Brittany France)                   Trugarez
Breton (Brittany France) [formal]          Trugarez deoc'h
Breton (Brittany France) [informal]        Trugarez dit
Breton (Brittany France) [informal]        Mersi dit
Breton (Brittany France)                   Ho trugarekaat
Brigidian (western Ireland)                Boche'
Bru (Vietnam)                              Sa-aun
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya)                   Nasima
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya)                   Orio muno
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya)                   Webaale
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya)                   Wanyala
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)                       Blagodarya 
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)                       Mersi
Bulgarian (Bulgaria) [thank you very much] Mnogo blagodarya
Bulu (Cameroon)                            Akeva
Bunun (Taiwan)                             Uninang
Bura (Nigeria)                             Maraba
Burmese (Myanmar)                          Chezu ba
Burmese (Myanmar)                          Chezu tinbade
Burmese (Myanmar) [thank you very much]    Amyaji chezu tinbade
Burushashki (Northern Pakistan)            Juu na
Burushashki (Northern Pakistan)            Juu goor maniSh
Burushashki (Northern Pakistan)            Shukria
Burushashki (Northern Pakistan)            Bakhshish
[Byelorussian, see Belorussian]
Cahuila (United States)                    'Ácha-ma
Cakchikel (Mexico)                         Matiosh chawe
[Cambodian, see Khmer]
Camuno (Italy)                             Gràsce
Cantonese [Chinese] (China) [for gift]     Doh je
Cantonese [Chinese] (China) [for service]  M goi
Cantonese [Chinese] [in advance- for gift] Doh je sin
Cantonese [Chinese] [in advance- service]  M goi nei sin
Cassubian (Northweast Poland)              Dzãkujã
Cassubian (Northweast Poland) [informal]   Dzãczi
Cassubian (Northweast Poland) [old]        Bóg zaplac
Catalan (Andorra, Spain, France)           Gràcies
Catalan (Andorra, Spain, France) [very]    Moltes gràcies
Catalan (Andorra, Spain, France)           Mercès
[Cebuano, see Visayan]
Cham (Southeast Asia)                      Uan tabuan
Chamorro (Guam)                            Si yuus maasi
Chamorro (Guam)                            Si yu'os ma'ase'
Chatino (Tataltepec Mexico)                Ngua tsaa xlay'be hii
Chechen (North Caucasus)                   Barkal
Chechen (North Caucasus)                   Barkalla
Cherokee (United States)                   Wa'-do
Cheyenne (United States)                   Néá'eshe
Cheyenne (United States) [plural]          Néá'êshemeno
Cheyenne (United States) [intertribal]     Hahóo
Chichewa (South Africa, Malawi)            Zikomo
Chichewa (South Africa, Malawi)[very much] Zikomo kwambiri
Chichewa (South Africa, Malawi)[very much] Zikomo kwambili
Chilomwe (Malawi)                          Zikomo
Chilomwe (Malawi) [thank you very much]    Zikomo kwambili
[Chinese, see dialects: Cantonese, Hoi San, Hokkien and Mandarin]
Chingoni (Malawi)                          Zikomo
Chinook Jargon (North America)             Masiem
Chinook Jargon (North America)             Mahsie
Chinyanja (Zambia, Mozambique)             Zikomo 
Chinyanja (Zambia, Mozambique) [very much] Zikomo kwambiri
[Chippewa, see Ojibwe]
Chishona (Zimbabwe) [to one person]        Ndatenda
Chishona (Zimbabwe) [to one person]        Ndinotenda
Chishona (Zimbabwe) [to a group]           Tatenda
Chishona (Zimbabwe) [to a group]           Tinotenda
Chishona (Zimbabwe) [for doing a task]     Mazviita
Chishona (Zimbabwe) [for doing a task]     Maita basa
Chishona (Zimbabwe) [for doing a task]     Maita zvenyu
Chitonga (Malawi)                          Yewo 
Chitonga (Malawi) [very much]              Yewo chemene
Chitonga (Zambia)                          Twalumba
Chitumbuka (North Malawi)                  Yewo
Chitumbuka (North Malawi) [very much]      Yewo chemene
Chitumbuka (North Malawi) [very much]      Yewo chomene
Chiyao (South Malawi)                      Sikomo
Chiyao (South Malawi)                      Asante
Chiyao (South Malawi)[thank you very much] Sikomo kwejinji
Chiyao (South Malawi)[thank you very much] Asante sana
Choctaw (Oklahoma United States)           Yokoke
Choctaw (Oklahoma United States)           Yakoke
Chol (Mexico)                              Wokolix awölö
Chol (Mexico)                              Wokol a wala
Chortí (Guatemala)                         Ch'ahp'ei'x ta'p'a
Chuj (Guatemala)                           Yuj wal dios
Chuukese (Micronesia)                      Kili so
Chuukese (Micronesia) [very much]          Kili so chapur
Chuukese (Chuuk Lagoon Micronesia)         Kini so
Chuukese (Chuuk Lagoon Micronesia) [very]  Kini so chapur
Chuvash (Russia)                           Tavtapuch
Chuvash (Russia)                           Tav
Chuvash (Russia)                           Tavssi
[Circassian, see Adyghe]
Coeur d'Alene (Idaho United States)        Limlemtsch
Comanche (North America)                   Ura
Comanche (North America)                   Urako
Comori (Comoros)                           Marahaba
Comori (Comoros)                           Marahabha
[Conibo, see Shipibo]
Cornish [middle/unified] (Great Britain)   Dew re-dallo dheugh-why
Cornish [middle/unified] (Great Britain)   Durdala dywy
Cornish [modern] (Great Britain)           Durdaladawhy
Cornish [modern] (Great Britain)           Gwra'massi
Cornish [modern] (Great Brit.) [very much] Merastawhy
Cornish [Kemmyn] (Great Britain)           Meur ras
Cornish (Great Britain)                    Meur ras dhis
Corsican (France)                          Grazia
Corsican (France)                          À ringraziè vi
Corsican (France)                          À ringraziavvi
Cree (Canada) (to one person)              Kinanâskomitin
Cree (Canada) (to more than one person)    Kinanâskomitinawaw
Cree (Canada)                              E'kosi
Cree (Canada)                              Têniki
Cree (Canada)                              Mikwec
Cree (Canada)                              Nunasko'mowin keya
Cree [Ouje Bougoumou] (James Bay Canada)   Mîkwêc
Cree [Plains Cree] (Canada)                Kitatamihin
[Creek, see Muskogee]
Creole (West Indies)                       Mese
[Créole (Seychelles), see Seselwa]
Crioulo (Guinea-Bissau)                    Obrigado
Croatian (Bosnia, Yugoslavia)              Hvala
Croatian (Bosnia, Yugoslavia) [very much]  Puno hvala
Croatian (Bosnia, Yugoslavia) [very much]  Hvala lijepa
[Crow, see Apsaaloke]
Czech (Czech Republic)                     Dêkuji
Czech (Czech Republic) [informal]          Dik'
Dagaare (Burkina Faso, Ghana)              Barka
Dagaare (Burkina Faso, Ghana)              Puorra bebe la
Dakota (North America)                     Pidamayado
Dakota (North America) [by male]           Pidamaya yedo
Dakota (North America) [by female]         Pidamaya ye
Danish (Denmark, Greenland)                Tak
Danish (Denmark, Greenland) [very much]    Mange tak
Dega (Vietnam)                             Lac jak
Dega (Vietnam) [very much]                 Lac jak ko ih lu
Deg Xinag (Alaska)                         Dogedinh
Deg Xinag (Alaska)                         Xisrigidisddhinh
Dekelh [Carrier] (Canada)                  Musi
Dekelh [Carrier] (Canada) [very much]      Musicho
Dekelh [Lheidli] (Canada) [by one to one]  Snachailya
Dekelh [Lheidli] (Canada) [by one to 2+]   Snachalhuya
Dekelh [Lheidli] (Canada) [by 2 to 1]      Nahnachailya
Dekelh [Lheidli] (Canada) [by 2 to 2+]     Nahnachalhuya
Dekelh [Lheidli] (Canada) [by 3+ to 1]     Nenachailya
Dekelh [Lheidli] (Canada) [by 3+ to 2+]    Nenachalhuya 
Dekelh [Nak'albun] (Canada) [by 1 to 1]    Snachailya
Dekelh [Nak'albun] (Canada) [by 1 to 2+]   Snachalhya
Dekelh [Nak'albun] (Canada) [by 2+ to 1]   Nenachailya
Dekelh [Nak'albun] (Canada) [by 2+ to 2+]  Nenachalhya
Dekelh [Saik'uz] (Canada) [by one to one]  Snachailya
Dekelh [Saik'uz] (Canada) [by one to 2+]   Snachalhuya
Dekelh [Saik'uz] (Canada) [by 2 to 1]      Nahnachailya
Dekelh [Saik'uz] (Canada) [by 2 to 2+]     Nahnachalhuya
Dekelh [Saik'uz] (Canada) [by 3+ to 1]     Nenachailya
Dekelh [Saik'uz] (Canada) [by 3+ to 2+]    Nenachalhuya
[Delaware, see Lenape]
Dhivehi (Maldives)                         Shukuriyyaa
Dhivehi (Maldives) [very much]             Varah bodah shukriyyaa
Dinka (Sudan)                              Yin acaa muoc
Diola (Senegal)                            Mersi
Diola (Senegal)                            Emitekati
Domari (Egypt)                             Daarim
Dusun (Sabah Malaysia)                     Pounsikou
Dutch (Netherlands, Belgium) [polite]      Dank u
Dutch (Netherlands, Belgium) [informal]    Dank je
Dutch (Netherlands, Belgium) [polite]      Dank u wel
Dutch (Netherlands, Belgium) [informal]    Dank je wel
Dutch (Netherlands)                        Bedankt
[Dyerma, see Zarma]
Dyula [Jula] (Cote d'Ivoire, Burkina Faso) I ni che
Dzongkha (Bhutan)                          Kadinche
Dzongkha (Bhutan)                          Kadinche la
Edo (Nigeria)                              Ù rú èsé
Egyptian (ancient Egypt) [to a man]        Dua Netjer en ek
Egyptian (ancient Egypt) [to a woman]      Dua Netjer en etj
Ekegusii (Kenya)                           Imbuya mono
Enga (Papua New Guinea)                    Tángeyoo
English (America, Australia, UK, New Zea.) Thank you
English (America) [informal]               Thanks
English (Australia)                        Ta
English (New Zealand, Midland England)     Cheers
English [Strine dialect] (Australia)       Thenks
English [Strine dialect] (Australia)       Enks
English [old English] (old Britain)[sing.] Ic þancas do
English [old English] (old Britain)[sing.] Ic þancie þe
English [old English] (old Britain)[plur.] Ic sæcge eow þancas
English [Texan] (Texas United States)      Thank ya
[Eskimo, see Inuktitut and Inuttut]
Esperanto (international use)              Dankon
Esperanto (international use)              Dankon al vi
Estonian (Estonia)                         Tänan
Estonian (Estonia)                         Aitäh
Estonian (Estonia) [to a man]              Ole meheks
Estonian (Harjumaa Estonia)                Aitih
Estonian (Viru-Nigula Estonia)             Aiteh
Estonian (Vastseliina Estonia)             Tehnän
Eton (Cameroon)                            Abumgang
Eton (Cameroon)                            Abuimgang
Ewe (Ghana, Togo)                          Mudo
Ewe (Ghana, Togo)                          Akpe
Ewe (Ghana, Togo)                          Mudu, epenau
Ewondo (Cameroon)                          Abui ngan
Eyak (Alaska)                              'Awa'ahdah
Fang (Gabon)                               Abora
Fante (Ghana, Burkina Faso)                Medagse
Fante (Ghana, Burkina Faso)                Medawagse
Faroese (Faroe Islands)                    Takk
Faroese (Faroe Islands)                    Takk fyri
Farsi [Persian] (Iran, Afghanistan)        Merci
Farsi (Iran, Afghanistan, Tajikistan)      Tashakkur
Farsi (Iran, Afghanistan, Tajikistan)      Motehshakeram
Farsi (Iran)                               Mamnoon
[Filipino, see Tagalog and Visayan]
Fijian (Fiji)                              Vinaka
Fijian (Fiji) [very much]                  Vinaka vakalevu
Fijian (Fiji) [very much]                  Vinaka sara vakalevu
Finnish (Finland)                          Kiitos
Finnish (Finland)                          Kiitoksia
Finnish (Finland) [formal]                 Paljon kiitoksia
Finnish (Finland) [informal]               Kiitti
[Flemish, see Dutch (Belgium)]
Fon (Benin, Togo)                          Ablo
Fon (Benin, Togo)                          A houanu
Fon (Benin, Togo) [very much]              A houanu ka ka
Fon (Benin, Togo) [formal]                 E na ce nu we
French (France, Belgium, Africa, Canada)   Merci
French (France, Belgium, Africa, Canada)   Merci beaucoup
Frisian [Westerlauwer] (Netherlands)       Tanke
Frisian [Westerlauwer] (Netherlands)       Tanke wol
Frisian [Westerlauwer] (Netherlands)       Tankje
Frisian [Westerlauwer] (Netherlands)       Tankje wol
Friulian (northern Italy)                  Graciis
Fulani (West Africa)                       Jaaraama
Fulani (West Africa) [to one person]       A jaaraama
Fulani (West Africa) [to several people]   On jaaraama
Futuna (Wallis and Futuna)                 Malo
Futuna Aniwa (Vanuatu)                     Fafetai
Futuna Aniwa (Vanuatu)                     Jinisa
Ga (Ghana)                                 Ogiwadong
Gaam (Eastern Sudan)                       Áwdém áalò
Gaam (Eastern Sudan)                       Àayyá
Gagauz (Moldova)                           Saa olsun
Galician (Spain)                           Gracias
Gallo (France)                             Mèrczi
Garifuna (Guatemala)                       Téngi nían bún
Gascon (France)                            Merci
Georgian [Kartuli] (Georgia/former USSR)   Mahd-lob
Georgian [Kartuli] (Georgia/former USSR)   Gmadlob
Georgian (Georgia) [to more than 1 person] Mahd-lobt
Georgian (Georgia) [to more than 1 person] Gmadlobt
German (Central Europe)                    Danke
German (Central Europe)                    Danke schön
German (Central Europe)                    Vielen Dank
German (Central Europe) [informal]         Dank dir
German (Austria) [in spoken language]      Dankschen
German (Bavaria) [in spoken language]      Danksche
German (Switzerland) [in spoken language]  Dank schön
German (Zurich Switzerland) [spoken]       Dankë
German (Zurich Switzerland) [spoken]       Dank schön
German (Zurich Switzerland)                Merci
German (Zurich Switzerland) [very much]    Merci villmahl
Gong (Thailand)                            Ang kêun
Greek [Hellenic] (Greece, Cyprus)          Efcharisto
Greek (Greece, Cyprus)                     Sas efharisto
Greek (Greece, Cyprus) [very much]         Efharisto poli
Greek (Greece, Cyprus) [very much]         Sas efharisto poli
Griko (Salento Italy)                      Kali' sso'rta-ssu
Guarani (Paraguay, Brazil, Bolivia)        Aguije
Guarani (Paraguay)                         Aguyje
Guarani [Mbyá] (Brazil)                    Ha'evete
Gujarati (India, Bangladesh, S. Africa)    Aabhar
Gujarati (Gujerat State, India)            Dhanyawaad 
Gumatj (Australia)                         Ga'
Gurrangung (Australia)                     Yaddung jee
Gurung (Nepal) [to a child]                Syaabaas
Gurung (Nepal) [to an equal or superior]   Dxanyaa'baad
Gwich'in (Alaska)                          Mahsi'
Gwich'in (Alaska)                          Mahsi' choo
[Gypsy, see Romani]
G/wi [San] (Kalahari Africa)               !kaen se !tau
G//ana [San] (Kalahari Africa)             Kaen se !tau
Haida (Alaska)                             Háw'aa
[Hal-Pulaar, see Fulani]
Hän (Alaska)                               Mahsi'
Harari [Adare] (Ethiopia)                  Gaza yagabzal yushen
Harari [Adare] (Ethiopia)                  Alla magah
Hassaniya (Mauratania)                     Shukram
Hausa (West Africa)                        Na gode
Hausa (West Africa)                        Yauwa
Hawaiian (Hawaii)                          Mahalo
Hawaiian (Hawaii) [very much]              Mahalo nui loa
Hebrew (Israel)                            Toda
Hebrew (Israel) [very much]                Toda raba
[Hellenic, see Greek]
Helong (Timor, Semau Island Indonesia)     Nodan mamomamo
Hindi (India, East Asia, Suriname)         Shukriya
Hindi (India, East Asia, Suriname)         Danyavad
Hindi (India, East Asia, Suriname)         Dhanyawaad
Hiri Motu (Papua New Guinea)               Tanikiu
Hmong Daw (Laos, Thailand)                  Ua tsaug
Hmong Daw (Laos, Thailand)                 Ua koj tsaug
Hmong Daw (Laos, Thailand) [very much]     Ua tsaug ntau
Hmong Daw (Laos, Thailand) [very much]     Ua koj tsaug ntau
Hmong Du (Vietnam)                         Ô chò
Hmong Njua (Laos, Thailand)                Ua tsaug
Hmong Njua (Laos, Thailand) [very much]    Ua tsaug ntau ntau
Hmong Njua (Northern Thailand)             Zoo sab muab
Hñähñu (Mexico)                            Jamadi
Hoi San (China)                            U de
Hokkien [Chinese] (Singapore, Indonesia)   Gum xia
Hokkien [Chinese] (Taiwan)                 Kam sia
Hopi (North America) [said by men]         Kwakwhá
Hopi (North America) [said by women]       Askwali
Hopi (North America) [said by women]       Hevé
Hopi (North America) [very much, by men]   Is kwakwhá
Hopi (North America) [very much, by women] Is askwali
Houailou (New Caledonia)                   Ei
Huambisa (Peru)                            See
Huambisa (Peru)                            Maake
Huaorani (Ecuador)                         Ewa ra
Huastec (Mexico)                           Jalbinchi yaan
Huastec (Mexico)                           C'ac'naamal yaan
Huave (Mexico)                             Dios mangüy ic  
Huichol (Nayarit and Jalisco Mexico)       Pan parius
Huichol (Nayarit and Jalisco Mexico)       Pam parios
Hungarian [Magyar] (Hungary)               Köszönöm
Hungarian [Magyar] (Hungary)               Köszi
Hungarian [Magyar] (Hungary) [very much]   Nagyon köszönöm
Hungarian [Magyar] (Hungary) [very much]   Köszönöm szépen
Huron [Wyandotte] (USA, Canada)            Yontonwe
Huron [Wyandotte] (USA, Canada)            Ti-jiawen
[Ibo, see Igbo]
Icelandic (Iceland)                        Takk
Icelandic (Iceland)                        Takk fyrir
Icetot (Uganda)                            Ilakasugotia
Ido (international use)                    Danko
Igbo [Ibo] (Nigeria)                       Imena
Igbo [Ibo] (Nigeria)                       Imela
Igbo [Ibo] (Nigeria)                       Yâuwá
Igbo [Ibo] (Nigeria)                       Dalu
[Ik, see Icetot]
Ilokano (Philippines)                      Dios ti agngina
Ilokano (Philippines)                      Agyamanac
Ilokano (Philippines) [very much]          Agyamanac unay
Ilonggo (Philippines)                      Salamat
Ilonggo (Philippines)                      Daghang salamat
Indonesian (Indonesia) [formal]            Terima kasih
Indonesian (Indonesia) [informal]          Makasih
Indonesian (Indonesia) [very informal]     Thanks ya 
Indonesian (Jakarta Indonesia) [slang]     Trims
Ingush (Russia)                            Barkal
Ingush (Russia) [in spoken language]       Barkl
Ingush (Russia) [lit. thanks be to you]    Barkal xalda hwa
Ingush (Russia) [thank you very much]      Saagha xalda hwa
Ingush (Russia) [thank you very much]      Deala reaza xalda hwuona
Innu (Labrador and Quebec Canada)          Tshinashkumitan
Interlingua (constructed)                  Gratias
Inuktitut (Baffin Island Canada)           Qujannamiik
Inuktitut (Canada)                         Qujanaq
Inuktitut (Canada) [very much]             Qujanarssuaq
Inuktitut (Canada)                         Mutna
Inuktitut (Canada)                         Nakorami
Inuktitut (Alaska)                         Taikkuu
Inuktitut (Barrow Alaska)                  Quyanaq
Inuktitut (Barrow Alaska) [very much]      Quyanaqpaq
Inuktitut (Noatak Alaska)                  Taku
[Inupiaq, see Inuktitut]
Inuttut [Greenlandic] (Greenland)          Qujanaq
Ioway (United States) [by men]             Aho
Ioway (United States) [by women]           Aha
Irish Gaelic (Ireland, Britain) [to one]   Go raibh maith agat
Irish Gaelic (Ireland) [to more than one]  Go raibh maith agaibh
Irish Gaelic (Ireland, Britain)            Go raibh maith 'ad
Irish Gaelic (Ireland, Britain) [to one]   Go raibh mile maith agat
Irish Gaelic (Ireland) [to more than one]  Go raibh mile maith agaibh
Isamurongen (Batanes Philippines)          Dios mamajes dinio
Italian (Central Europe, E Africa)         Grazie
Itbayaten (Batanes Philippines)            Ah Dios mamexes
Itbayaten (Batanes Philippines)            Ah Dios mamexes dimo
Itbayaten (Batanes Philippines)            Dios mamexes dimo
Itbayaten (Batanes Philippines)[very much] Rakux u kapamaxemaxes namen dimo
Ivasayen (Batanes Philippines)             Dios mamajes dimo
Ivasayen (Batanes Philippines) [very much] Mamajemajes kami dimo su racuj          
Itzaj [Itzá Maya] (Guatemala)              D'yos b'ot'ik ti'ij
Itzaj [Itzá Maya] (Guatemala)              D'yos b'o'tik
Itzaj [Itzá Maya] (Guatemala)              D'yos b'o'tikil
Ixcatec (Mexico)                           Skanaa-ri
Ixil (Guatemala)                           Ta'n tiz
Jacalteca (Guatemala)                      Nich'an tiox
Japanese (Japan)                           Arigato
Japanese (Japan)                           Domo arigato 
Japanese (Japan) [act of thanks not ended] Arigato gozaimasu
Japanese (Japan) [act of thanks has ended] Arigato gozaimashita
Japanese [Izumo] (Japan)                   Dan san
Japanese [Kansai Ben](Kansai, Osaka Japan) Ookini
Japanese [Kansai Ben](Kansai, Osaka Japan) Ookini arigatou
Japanese [Kumamoto] (Japan)                Kora doshi
Japanese [Kyo Kotoba] (Kyoto Japan)        Ohkini
Japanese [Shodoshima] (Shodoshima Japan)   Ookini
Japanese [Tohoku Ben] (northeast Japan)    Oshoshina
Japanese [Uchinaaguchi] (Okinawa Japan)    Nihwee-deebiru
Jaqaru [Jacaru] (South America)            Jilatyi
Javanese (Indonesia)                       Matur nuwun
Javanese (Indonesia)                       Kesuwun
Jèrriais (Jersey)                          Mèrci bein des fais
[Jula, see Dyula]​*


----------



## ارووجة (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية*

*Kabuverdianu (Cape Verde)                  Obrigadu
Kabyle (Algeria)                           Tamemmirt
Kachin (Burma)                             Chyeju kaba sai
Kachin (Burma)                             Chyeju gaba sai
Kadazan (Sabah Malaysia)                   Kotohuadan
Kala Kawaw Ya (Australia)                  Eso
Kalmyk (Russia)                            Khanganav
Kanienkehaka [Mohawk] (Canada, USA)        Niawen
Kanjobal [Q'anjob'al] (Guatemala)          Yujwal Dios
Kanjobal [Q'anjob'al] (Guatemala)          Yuj wal tyoxh
Kanjobal [Q'anjob'al] (Guatemala)          Yuj wal ch'an tyoxh
Kannada (India)                            Dhanyawaadagalu
Kannada (India)                            Vandane
Kannada (India)                            Vandanegalu
Kanuri (Nigeria)                           Ardeneskin
Kapampangan (Philippines)                  Salamat
Kapampangan (Philippines) [formal]         Salamat pu
Karaim (Trakai Lithuania)                  Tabu
Karakalpak (Uzbekistan)                    Rahmet
Karelian (Finland, Russia)                 Spassibo
Karelian [Tver] (Russia)                   Passibo
Karen (Thailand)                           Da blu
Karen (Thailand) [very much]               Da blu do ma law
[Karen, see also Pho Karen and Sgaw Karen]
[Kartuli, see Georgian]
Karuk [Karok] (California USA)             Yo-twa
Kasem (Ghana, Burkina Faso)                De N lei
Kasem (Ghana, Burkina Faso)                A ke lei naa
Kashmiri (India, Pakistan, China)          Shukria
Kashmiri (India, Pakistan, China)          Danawad
Kaurareg (Australia)                       Eso
Kaurna (Southern Australia)                Ngaityalya
Kazakh (Kazakhstan, Central Asia, China)   Rahmet
Kazakh (Kazakhstan, Central Asia, China)   Rahmet sizge
Kekchi [K'ekchí] (Guatemala)               Bantiox
Kekchi (Guatemala)                         B'antiox
Keres (Southwestern United States)         Khuu'a
Keres (Southwestern United States)         Da-waa-ee
Khakas (Siberia Russia)                    Aalghïstapcham
Khakas (Siberia Russia)                    Ispasiba
Khmer [Cambodian] (Cambodia)               Ar kun
=Khomani (South Africa)                    /Aise
Khowar (Central Asia)                      Shukria
Khowar (Central Asia)                      Mehrbani
Khowar (Pakistan)                          Tazim
Kichagga (Tanzania)                        Haika
Kidavida (Africa)                          Chavucha
Kiembu (Africa)                            Ni waro
Kiga (Africa)                              Kazaare
Kiga (Africa)                              Webare
Kiga (Africa)                              Mwebare
Kiga (Africa)                              Yebare
Kiga (Africa)                              Otyo
Kiga (Africa)                              Osyo
Kikongo (Congo, Angola)                    Ntôndili kwami
Kikongo (Congo, Angola)                    Merci mingi
Kikongo (Congo, Angola, Cuba)              Ndondele
Kikongo (Congo, Angola, Cuba)              Ntandele
Kikongo (Congo, Angola, Cuba)              Wuanka
Kikongo (Cuba)                             Nkimandi
Kikongo (Cuba)                             Manbote
Kikuyu (Africa)                            Ni wega
Kikuyu (Africa)                            Thengiu
Kikwe (Africa)                             Niwega muno
Kiluba (Congo-Kinshasa)                    Wafwa ko
Kinyamwezi (Africa)                        Wabeeja
Kinyarwanda (Rwanda, Congo-Kinshasa)       Murakoze
Kinyarwanda (Rwanda, Congo-Kinshasa) [inf] Urakoze
Kiowa (North America)                      Aahóow
Kipsigis (Uganda)                          Kongoi
Kirgiz (Kyrgyzstan)                        Rakhmat
Kirgiz (Kyrgyzstan)                        Chong rakhmat
Kiribati (Pacific Is.)                     Ko rabwa
Kirundi (Burundi)                          Murakoze
Kisanga (Bunkeya Congo-Kinshasa)           Tua santa
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa)               Asante
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa)               Aksante
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa)               Ahsante
Kisawhili (Southeast Africa) [to several]  Asanteni
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa) [very much]   Asante sana
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa)               Shukrani
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa)               Nashukuru
Kituba (Africa)                            Melesí
Klallam (Washington United States)         Há'neng cen
Klallam (Washington USA) [to a friend]     Há?neng cen, naschá?che
Klallam (Washington USA) [to friends]      Há?neng cen, nescháye?che
Klallam (Washington USA) [to a friend]     Neschá?che cxw
Klallam (Washington USA) [for a gift]      Há?neng cen ?a? ce n's?éngateng
Koasati (Alabama & Oklahoma United States) Tâ
Koasati (Alabama & Oklahoma United States) Alí:la mó
Kohistani (Central Asia)                   Shukria
Koiari (Papua New Guinea)                  Maigo
Koiari (Papua New Guinea)                  Maiteka
Komi-Permyak (Russia)                      Atto
Komi-Zyryan (Russia)                       Attö
Konkani [Konknni] (India)                  Dhanyawaada
Konkani [Konknni] (Goa India)              Dev borem korum
Korean (Korea)                             Komapsumnida
Korean (Korea)                             Kamsahamnida
Korean (Korea) [very informal]             Komawoyo
Kosraean (Micronesia)                      Kulo
Kosraean (Micronesia) [very much]          Kulo maluhlap
Kosraean (Micronesia) [very much]          Kulo na maluhlap
Koyukon (Alaska)                           Baasee'
Koyukon (Alaska)                           Anaa basee
Krio (Sierra Leone)                        Tenki ya
Krio (Sierra Leone)                        Tenkey
Kuna (Panama)                              Dot nuet
Kupsapiny (Uganda)                         Keyi tapon
Kurdi [Kurmanji] (Iraq, Iran)              Shukur
Kurdi (Middle East)                        Sipas
Kurdi (Middle East)                        Sipas dikim
Kutthung (Australia)                       Murromboo
Kwakiutl (North America)                   Gilakas'la
Kwakiutl (North America) [very much]       Ah gilakas'la
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia)                 Nda pandula
Kwéyòl (Haiti)                             Mèsi
Kwéyòl (Haiti) [thank you very much]       Mèsi plen
Kwéyòl (Haiti) [thank you very much]       Mèsi anpil
Kwéyòl (Haiti) [thank you very much]       Granmèsi
Ladakhi (India, Pakistan)                  Od dju
Ladakhi (India, Pakistan)                  Jule
Ladin (Gardena Valley Italy)               De gra
Ladin (Badia Valley Italy)                 Dilan
Ladin (Fassa Valley Italy) [to one person] Detelpai
Ladin (Fassa Valley Italy) [plural]        Develpai
Ladino (Spain)                             Gracias
Ladino (Spain)                             Munchas gracias
Lahu (Thailand)                            Ah bo
Lahu (Thailand) [very much]                Ah bo u ja
Lahu (China, Southeast Asia)               Aw bon uija
Lahu (China, Southeast Asia)               Da ja
Lahu (China, Southeast Asia)               Òboi jâ
Lakhota (North America) [by female]        Pilamaya ye
Lakhota (North America) [by male]          Pilamaya yelo
Lakota (North America) [very much]         Pilamaya aloh
Lao (Laos)                                 Khawp jai
Lao (Laos) [thank you very much]           Khawp jai lai lai
[Lappish, see Sami]
Latin (ancient Rome, Vatican)              Gratia
Latin (ancient Rome, Vatican)              Gratias
Latin (ancient Rome, Vatican)              Gratias tibi ago
Latin (ancient Rome, Vatican)              Gratiam habeo
Latvian (Latvia)                           Paldies
Latvian (Latvia) [very much]               Liels paldies
Lenape [Delaware] (United States)          Wanìshi
Lepcha (India, Nepal, Bhutan)              Trok chi
Lingala (Congo-Kinshasa, Congo-Brazaville) Melesí
Lingala (Congo-Kinshasa, Congo-Brazaville) Matóndo
Lingala (Congo-Kinshasa, Congo-Brazaville) Natondi yo
Lingua Franca (Mediterranean)              Gratzia
Lingua Franca (Mediterranean) [very much]  Mouchou gratzia
Lisu (China, Burma, Thailand)              Xual mu wa
Lisu (China, Burma, Thailand)              Dut zoil
Lisu (China, Burma, Thailand)              Atkel bboxmu
Lisu (Thailand)                            Ahku bumu
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                     Achiu
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                     Dekoju
Lithuanian (Lithuania) [very much]         Labai achiu
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                     Dekui
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                     Labai dekoju
Lithuanian (Lithuania) [very sincere]      Nuoڑirdziai dekoju 
Livonian (Latvia, Estonia)                 Tienu
Livonian (Latvia, Estonia)                 Tenu
Loglan (international)                     Sia
Low Saxon (Eastern Friesland, Germany)     Dank
Low Saxon [Northern Low Saxon] (Germany)   Danke
Low Saxon [Westphalian] (Germany)          Ek dank auk schoin
Low Saxon [Westphalian] (Germany)          Sind auk viellmaols bedankt
Lucumí (Cuba, United States)               Moducué
Luganda (Uganda)                           Webale
Luganda (Uganda) [very much]               Webale nyo
Luiseno (United States)                    No$un looviq
Lummi (United States)                      Hy'shqe siam
Lunda (Zambia)                             Kusakililaku
Lunyankole (South Uganda)                  Webale
Lunyoro (West Uganda)                      Webale
Luo (Kenya, Tanzania)                      Erokamano
Lushootseed (Seattle Washington USA)       Ck'wálidxw
Lushootseed (USA) [for food or drinks]     Helí'dubshewx
Luvale (Zambia)                            Gunasakulila
Luxembourgish (Luxembourg)                 Merci
[Maa, see Masai]
Maasai [Maa, Masai] (Kenya, Tanzania)      Aske
Maasai (Kenya, Tanzania)                   Ashi
Maasai [Maa, Masai] (Kenya, Tanzania)      Ashi oleng
Maasai (Kenya, Tanzania) [very much]       Ashi naling
Mabuiag (Australia)                        Eso
Macedonian (Macedonia)                     Blagodaram
[Magyar, see Hungarian]
Makhua (Tanzania)                          Asantte
Makhua (Mozambique)                        Kooshukhuru
Makhua (Mozambique)                        Marahaba
Malagasy (Madagascar)                      Misaotra
Malagasy (Madagascar) [formal]             Misaotra tompoko
Malagasy (Madagascar) [very much]          Misaotra indrindra
Malay (Malaysia, Brunei)                   Terima kasih
Malay (Malaysia, Brunie) [very much]       Terima kasih banyak-banyak
Malayalam (India)                          Nandi
Malayalam (India)                          Valarey nanhi
Malayalam (India)                          Nanni
Maldivian (Maldives)                       Sabkaa
Malinké (Senegal, Mali)                    Ni ke
Maltese (Malta)                            Grazzi
Maltese (Malta) [very much]                Grazzi hafna
Mam (Guatemala)                            Chjóonte
Mam (Guatemala)                            Chjoonta
Mam (Guatemala)                            Chjónta tey
Mam (Guatemala) [to more than one person]  Chjónta che
Mambwe (Tanzania, Zambia)                  Sanco
Mampruli (Ghana)                           Mossi
Manchu (China)                             Baniha
Mandarin [Chinese] (China)                 Xie xie
Mandarin [Chinese] (China)                 Toa chie
Mandinka (West Africa)                     Abaraka
Mandinka (West Africa) [to one person]     I ning bara
Mandinka (West Africa) [to several people] Al ning bara
Manx (Britain)                             Gura mie ayd
Manx (Britain)                             Gura mie eu
Manx (Britain) [thank you very much]       Gura mie mooar ayd
Maohi (South Pacific)                      Mauruuru
Maori (New Zealand)                        Tika hoki
Maori (New Zealand)                        Ka pai
Maori (Cook Islands)                       Meitaki
Maori (Cook Islands) [very much]           Meitaki ma'ata
Mapuche [Araucano] (South America)         Krasia may
Mapuche [Araucano] (South America)         Chaltu
Mapuche [Araucano] (South America)         Chaltu may
Mapuche [Araucano] (South America)         Traeltu
Mapuche [Araucano] (South America)         Manumeimi
[Mapudungun, see Mapuche]
Marathi (India)                            Abhari ahi
Marathi (India)                            Dhanyawaadh
Marathi (India)                            Dhanyawaatha
Mari (Russia)                              Tau
Marquesan (French Polynesia)               Koutai
Marshallese (Marshall Islands)             Kommol
Marshallese (Marshall Islands) [very much] Kommol tata
Marshallese (Marshall Islands) [very much] Kwölukkuun emmol
Mashi (Bukavu Congo-Kinshasa)              Koko
[Mayan, see Yucatec]
Mazahua (Mexico)                           Pöjö
Mazatec (Mexico)                           Natejchiri
Mazatec (Mexico)                           Nkhi k'a ninashitechino
[Mbisu, see Bisu]
Mende (Sierra Leone)                       Baiika
Mende (Sierra Leone)                       Bisse
Mende (Sierra Leone)                       Baika
Meriam Mir (Australia)                     Eswau
[Miao, see Hmong]
Mien [Yao] (Laos, Thailand)                Laengz zingh
Mien [Yao] (Laos, Thailand)                Laengz zingh meih
Mien [Yao] (Laos, Thailand) [very much]    Laengz zingh camv
Mien (Vietnam)                             Tö' dun
Mikmaq (Canada)                            Welálin
Mikmaq (Canada)                            Weláliek
Mina (Togo)                                Akpe
Mina (Togo) [very much]                    Akpe ka ka
Minangkabau (West Sumatra Indonesia)       Tarimo kasih
Minangkabau (West Sumatra Indoensia) [inf] Makasi yo
Miskito (Nicaragua)                        Tingki
Miwok [S Sierra] (South Sierra USA)        Tengkiju
Mixtec (Oaxaca Mexico) [formal]            Kúta'ùná
Mixtec (Oaxaca Mexico) [familiar]          Kúta'ùrí
Mixtec (Oaxaca Mexico)                     Kúta'ù shãàrí nuùro
Mixtec (Estetla Mexico)[formal-to one p.]  Niku tab'i
Mixtec (Estetla Mexico)[formal-to several] Niku tab'o
Mixtec (Estetla Mexico) [informal]         Ta xa'u zin
Mixtec (Magdalena Peٌasco Oaxaca Mexico)   Cutahvixieensa
Mixtec (Magdalena Peٌasco Oaxaca Mexico)   Cacutahvixensa
Mixtec (San Juan Colorado Mexico)          Tyáhvi nyóò
Miyako (Ryukyu Island Japan)               Nihedebil
[Mohawk, see Kanienkehaka]
Mohican (North America)                    Wneeweh
Mohican (North America)                    Oneowe
[Mokpwe, see Bakweri]
Moldavian (Moldova)                        Multumesc
Mon (Burma, Thailand)                      Tang kun
Monegasque (Monaco)                        Merçì
Mongolian (Mongolia, Northern China)       Bayarlalaa
Mongolian (Mongolia, Northern China)       Gyalailaa
Mongolian (Mongolia) [very much]           Tand ikh bayarlalaa
Mongolian (Mongolia) [for hospitality]     Saikhan zochluullaa
Mongolian (Mongolia) [for help]            Ta ikh tus bolloo
Mòoré [Mossi] (Burkina Faso)               Wenatase
Mòoré [Mossi] (Burkina Faso)               Barka
Mòoré [Mossi] (Burkina Faso)               Mpuusda barka
Mòoré [Mossi] (Burkina Faso) [very much]   Barka wusgo
Mopá-maya (Guatemala)                      B'o'tic
Mordvin (Russia)                           Syukprya
Morisyen (Mauritius)                       Mersi
[Mossi, see Moore]
Motu (Papua New Guinea)                    Tanikiu
Mpi (Thailand)                             Mèu mèu
Mpongwe (Gabon)                            Kewa
Muskogee (Oklahoma & Florida USA)          Mvto
Muskogee (Oklahoma & Florida USA)          Henka
Muskogee (Oklahoma & Florida USA)          Ka
Muskogee (Oklahoma & Florida USA)          Akvsv'mkv
Náhuatl [Aztec] (Mexico)                   Tlazohcamati
Náhuatl [Aztec] (Mexico)                   Icnelia
Náhuatl [Aztec] (Mexico) [very much]       Tlazohcamati huel miac
Náhuatl [Aztec] (Mexico) [very much]       Tlazohcamatzin
Náhuatl (Tepoztlan Mexico)                 Tlazocama
Náhuatl (Tepoztlan Mexico)                 Tlazocamatl
Náhuatl (Tepoztlan Mexico)                 Tlazocamati
Náhuatl [classical: Aztec Empire]          Nictlazohcamati
Nakota (USA, Canada)                       Pinamaya
Nama (Namibia)                             Aio
Nandi (Kenya)                              Kongoi
Nandi (Kenya)                              Kaigai
Nandi (Kenya)                              Asai
Napulitano (Italy)                         Gràzzie
Natick (North America)                     Tobotonoque
Natick (North America)                     Ttaubotneanauayean
Natick (North America)                     Kuttabotomish
Nauruan (Nauru)                            Tsuba kor
Navajo (United States)                     Ahéhee'
Naxi (Yunnan China)                        Jjef bei seiq
Ndebele (Zimbabwe)                         Ngeyabonga
Ndebele (Zimbabwe)                         Ngiyabonga
Ndebele (Zimbabwe)                         Ngiyathokaza
Ndebele (Zimbabwe) [very much]             Ngeyabonga kakulu
Ndebele (Zimbabwe) [very much]             Ngiyabonga kakulu
Ndebele (Zimbabwe) [plural]                Siyabonga
Ndebele (Zimbabwe) [plural, very much]     Siyabonga kakulu
Ndjuka (Suriname)                          Gaantangi fi ye
Ndjuka (Suriname)                          Gaantangi
Ndjuka (Suriname)                          A bigi ba
Nenets (Russia)                            Nyarya bada
Nepali (Nepal, Bhutan)                     Dhanyabaad
Newari (India, Nepal)                      Su-bhaay
Nez Perce (North America)                  Qe'ci'yew'yew'
Nganasan (Russia)                          Xoasi
Nganasan (Russia)                          Nägê
Ngbaka (Africa)                            Dé kãã
Ngizim (Nigeria)                           Ná goodoota-ngaa naa ci
Ngoni (Malawi)                             Zikomo
Nias [North Nias] (Nias Island Indonesia)  Sauha gölö
Nias [South Nias] (Nias Island Indonesia)  Söwö gölö 
Nigerian Pidgin (Nigeria)                  Thank yu
Nigerian Pidgin (Nigeria)                  Well done
Niuean (Niue, South Pacific)               Fakaaue
Niuean (Niue, South Pacific) [informal]    Ha ia
Niuean (Niue, South Pacific) [very much]   Fakaaue lahi mahaki
Norwegian [Nynorsk, Bokmaal] (Norway)      Takk
Norwegian [Bokmaal] (Norway) [very much]   Tusen takk
Norwegian [Sortlandsk] (Sortland Norway)   Takk
Ntomba (Africa)                            Ebóto
Ntomba (Africa)                            Ewata
[Occitan, see Provencal]
Ojibwe [Chippewa, Anishinaabe] (N.America) Miigwech
Okanogan (North America)                   Lim limt
Oriya (India)                              Danna waat
Oromo (Kenya, Somalia)                     Ulfaad'd'a
Oromo (Kenya, Somalia)                     Waaqni sii haa kennu
Oromo (Kenya, Somalia)                     Maharaba
Oromo (Kenya, Somalia)                     Galatoomii
Oromo (Kenya, Somalia)                     Galatomaa
Oromo (Kenya, Somalia)                     Fayyaa ta'aa
Oromo (Kenya, Somalia)                     Fayyaa ta'i
Osage (USA)                                We'-a-hnon
Osage (USA)                                Thla-ho
Ossetian (Caucasus)                        Arfö
Ossetian (Caucasus)                        Buznyg
Otetela (Lodja Congo-Kinshasa)             Losaka
Paamese (Vanuatu)                          Hihuri
Paamese (Vanuatu)                          Namasmasuk
Pa'ikwene (Amazon)                         Kibeiné
Paipai (Mexico, USA)                       'Ara'ya:ikm
Paipai (Mexico, USA)                       'Ara'yai:km
Paipai (Mexico, USA)                       'Ara'ye:km
Paiwan (Taiwan)                            Malimali
Paiwan (Taiwan)                            Masalu
Palauan (Palau)                            Sulang
Palauan (Palau)                            Msuulaang
Palauan (Palau)                            Ke kmal mesaul
Panamahka (Nicaragua)                      Tingkih
Papiamentu (Dutch Antilles, Aruba)         Danki
Pashto (Afghanistan)                       Tashakkur
Pashto (Afghanistan, Pakistan)             Sta na shukria
Pende (Congo-Kinshasa)                     Hambadiahana
[Penobscot, see Abenaki]
[Persian, see Farsi]
Pho Karen (Thailand)                       Hsà khawn hsá ta má' lâw
[Pidgin English, see Nigerian Pidgin, Pijin and Tok Pisin]
Pijin (Solomon Islands)                    Tanggio
[Pikanii, see Blackfoot]
Pipil (El Salvador)                        Paampa diyúx
Pipil (El Salvador)                        Padiux
Plattdeutsch (Germany)                     Dankscheen
[Plautdietsch, see Plattdeutsch]
Pocomchí (Guatemala)                       Rin dios awe
Pohnpeian (Micronesia)                     Kalangan
Pohnpeian (Pohnpei)                        Kalangen en Komwi
[Police Motu, see Hiri Motu]
Polish (Poland)                            Dziekuje
Polish (Poland) [spoken by several people] Dziekujemy
Polish (Poland) [familiar]                 Dzieki
Polish (Silesia region, Southern Poland)   Dziynki
Polish (Silesia region, Southern Poland)   Dziynkuja
Polynesian (Polynesia)                     Auw'e
Ponpeian (Ponpei)                          Kelangan
Popoluca (Mexico)                          Ni'ctíyus
Portuguese (Portugal, Brazil) [by male]    Obrigado
Portuguese (Portugal, Brazil) [by female]  Obrigada
Potawatomi (United States)                 Iwgwien
Potawatomi (United States)                 Migwe'c
Potawatomi (United States)                 Kcumigwe'c
Provencal [Occitan] (France)               Mercé
Provencal [Occitan] (France)               Gramaci
Provencal [Occitan] (France) [very much]   Mercé plan
Pueblo [Acoma] (Southwestern USA)          Da-wah-eh
[Pular, see Fulani]
Puluwat (Micronesia)                       Kilissow
Punjabi (India)                            Dhannvaad
Punjabi (India)                            Dannaba
Punjabi (India)                            Shukria
Punjabi (India)                            Miharbaanee
Punjabi (India)                            Tuhaadee kirpaa hai
Puyuma (Taiwan)                            Tayu'an
[Q'anjob'al, see Kanjobal]
Quechua Ancashino (Ancash Peru)            Paylla
Quechua Ayacuchano (Ayacucho Peru)         Yuspagrasunki
Quechua Ayacuchano (Ayacucho Peru)         Dyuspagrasunki
Quechua Ayacuchano (Ayacucho Peru)         Diyus pagapusonqa
Quechua Ayacuchano (Ayacucho Peru)[plural] Diyus pagapusonqacheh
Quechua Ayacuchano (Ayacucho Peru) [very]  Anchata agradisiyki
Quechua Ayacuchano (Ayacucho)[very;plural] Anchata agradisiykicheh
Quechua Cochabambino (Cochabamba Bolivia)  Diuspagarasunki
Quechua Cochabambino (Cochabamba Bolivia)  Diuspagarapusunki
Quechua Cochabambino (Cochabamba Bolivia)  Pachi
Quechua Cochabambino (Cochabamba Bolivia)  Pachis
Quechua (Cuzco Peru & Cochabamba Bolivia)  Yusulpayki
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru)              Yusulpaykinsunki
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru)              Yuspagarasunki
Quechua Cuzqueño (Peru)[to several people] Yuspagarasunkichis
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru)              Añay
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru)              Añachaykin
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru)              Grasias
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco)[very much/formal] Urpi sonqo
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco)[very much/formal] Sinchitan añaychayki 
Quechua Huancaño (Huanca Peru)             Rasyas
Quiché [K'iche] (Guatemala)                Maltiox
Quiché [K'iche] (Guatemala) [to a man]     Maltiox tat
Quiché [K'iche] (Guatemala) [to a woman]   Maltiox nan
Quiché [K'iche] (Guatemala)                Sibälaj maltiox
Quiché [K'iche] (Guatemala) [for work]     Cheri cha ai
Quichua (Ecuador)                          Pagui 
Quichua (Ecuador)                          Pagui shungulla
Quichua (Ecuador)                          Diusulupagui
Quichua (Ecuador)                          Yupaichani
Rakhin (Myanmar)                           Chyee zu thon ree
Rapanui (Easter Island)                    Maururu
[Raramuri, see Tarahumara]
Resigaro (Peru)                            Kashoonopihku
Rohingya (Myanmar)                         Shukuria
Romani [Romany] [Gypsy] (Europe)           Gestena
Romani [Romany] [Gypsy] (central Europe)   Nais
Romani [Romany] [Gypsy] (central Europe)   Nais tuke
Romani [Caló] (Spain)                      Najis tuke
Romanian (Romania)                         Multumesc
Romansch (Switzerland)                     Grazia
Romansch (Swizterland)                     Grazie
Romansch (Swizterland)                     Grazcha
Rotuman (Pacific Islands)                  Noa'ia
Rotuman (Pacific Islands) [said to child]  Filo'montou
Rukai (Taiwan)                             Maulanenga
[Runasimi, see Quechua]
Russian (Russia)                           Spasibo
[Ryukyu, see Miyako]
[Saame, see Sami]
Saami [Lappish] (Scandinavia)              Giitit itt
Saami [Lappish] (Scandinavia)              Giittus
Saami [Lappish] (Scandinavia)              Giitus
Saami [Lappish] (Scandinavia) [very much]  Giitus eanat 
Saami [Lappish] (Scandinavia)              Giihtu
Saami [Lappish] (Scandinavia)              Gaejtho
Saami [Davvi Saami] [Lappish](Scandinavia) Giitu
Saami [Inari Saami] [Lappish](Scandinavia) Takkâ
Saami [Skolt Saami] [Lappish](Scandinavia) Spässep
Saami [Skolt Saami] [Lappish](Scandinavia) Spä'sseb
Saanich (Vancouver Island Canada)          Hay sxw q'a
Saanich (Vancouver Island Canada)          Hay sxw q'e
Saisiat (Taiwan)                           Muhuway su
Samoan (Samoa)                             Fa'afetai
Samoan (Samoa) [thank you very much]       Fa'afetai tele
[San, see G//ana, G/wi and =Khomani]
Sangha (Mali)                              Birepo
Sango (Central African Republic)           Mèrèsi
Sanskrit (ancient India)                   Anugurihiitosumi
Sara (Chad)                                Angen
Saramaccan (Suriname)                      Gaantángí fii 
Saramaccan (Suriname)                      F&uacteu;únu
Sardinian (Italy)                          Grassias
Sarnami (Suriname, Holland)                Dhanbaad
Sarnami (Suriname, Holland)                Dhanjabaab
Sarnami (Suriname, Holland)                Sukriya
Sarnami (Suriname, Holland)                Soekoeria
Sasak (Indonesia)                          Matur tampiasih
Sasak (Indonesia)                          Tampi asiq
Saulteaux (Manitoba Canada)                Miigwech
Savonian (Ylä-Savo Finland)                Kiitoksija
Scottish Gaelic (Scotland)                 Tapadh leat
Scottish Gaelic (Scotland) [formal]        Tapadh leibh
Scottish Gaelic (Scotland) [many thanks]   Moran taing 
Scottish Gaelic (Southern Scotland) [for.] Gun robh math agaibh
Scottish Gaelic (Southern Scotland) [inf.] Gun robh math agad
Scots (Scotland)                           Thenk ye
Scots (Scotland)                           Thank ye
Scots [Ulster Scots] (Northern Ireland)    Thenks
[Seminole, see Creek]
Senoufo (Cote d'Ivoire, Mali)              Minkari
Senoufo (Cote d'Ivoire, Mali)              Minmonchar
Sepedi (South Africa)                      Ke a leboga
Serbian (Bosnia, Yugoslavia)               Hvala
Serbian (Bosnia, Yugoslavia) [very much]   Hvala lepa
Seri (Sonora Mexico)                       Yooz ma samsisíinxo
Serrere (Senegal, Gambia)                  Dioka ndjiale
Seselwa [Seychelles Creole] (Seychelles)   Mersi
Seselwa [Seychelles Creole] (Seychelles)   Gran mersi
Sesotho (Lesotho, South Africa)            Ke a leboha
Setswana (Botswana, South Africa)          Ke itumtese
Setswana (Botswana, South Africa)          Ke itumela
Setswana (Botswana, South Africa)          Ke a leboga
Setu (Estonia)                             Aiteh
Sgaw Karen (Thailand)                      Tà byu' dô law
Sgaw Karen (Thailand)                      Dah bluet
Shanghai (Shanghai China)                  Sha ja non
Shanghai (Shanghai China)                  Sha sha
Shanghai (Shanghai China) [informal]       Sha ja
Shelta (USA, Ireland) [old;no longer used] Djeelsha grawsta
Sherpa [Helambu] (Nepal, Tibet)            Thuchi chea
Sherpa [Solu] (Nepal, Tibet)               Thuchi che
Shimasiwa (Comoros)                        Marahaba
Shina (Central Asia, India)                Shukria
Shina (Central Asia, India)                Bakhshish
Shipibo (Peru)                             Iráque
Shipibo (Peru) [very much]                 Ichabires iráque
Shona, see Chishona]
Sicilian (Sicily Italy)                    Grazzii
Silozi (Zambia)                            Ni itumezi
Silozi (Zambia)                            Litumezi
Silozi (Zambia)                            Nitumezi
Sindhi (Pakistan)                          Mehrbani
Sinhalese (Sri Lanka)                      Istuti
Sinhalese (Sri Lanka) [very much]          Bohoma istuti
Siswati [Swazi] (Swaziland)[by one person] Ngiyabonga
Siswati [Swazi] (Swaziland)[more than one] Siyabonga
Slovak (Slovakia)                          Dakujem
Slovak (Slovakia) [formal]                 Dakujem vám
Slovak (Slovakia) [informal]               Dakujem ti
Slovenian (Slovenia)                       Hvala
Slovenian (Slovenia) [formal]              Hvala vam
Slovenian (Slovenia) [familiar]            Hvala ti
Slovenian (Slovenia) [very much]           Hvala lepa
Solresol (old; international)              Sol Ti
Somali (East Africa)                       Mahad sanid
Soninke (Mali, Senegal)                    Nawari
Sorbian [Upper Sorbian] (eastern Germany)  Dz'akuju so
Sorbian [Lower Sorbian] (eastern Germany)  Z'e'kujom se
Spanish (Spain, America)                   Gracias
Spanish (Spain, America) [very much]       Muchas gracias
Spokane (United States)                    Chn lm-s-cút
Sranan (Suriname)                          Grantangi
Sranan (Suriname)                          Tangi
Sranan (Suriname)                          Danki
Sudovian (Baltic region)                   Denkâ
Sudovian (Baltic region)                   Denkauja
Suqpiaq (Alaska)                           Quyanaa
Sundanese [Basa Sunda] (Indonesia)         Hatur nuhun
Sursilvan (Switzerland)                    Engraziel
Suryoyo (Syria, Turkey)                    Tawdi
Suryoyo (Syria, Turkey) [very much]        Tawdi sagi
Susu (Guinea)                              Inwali
Swabian (Central Europe)                   Dankeschee
Swabian (Central Europe)                   Dankschee
[Swahili, see Kiswahili]
[Swazi, see Siswati]
Swedish (Sweden, Finland)                  Tack
Swedish (Sweden, Finland)                  Jag tackar
Swedish (Sweden, Finland) [very much]      Tack så mycket
Swedish (Sweden, Finland) [very much]      Tackar så mycket
Swedish (Sweden, Finland) [very much]      Stort tack
Tagalog (Philippines)                      Salamat
Tagalog (Philippines)                      Salamat po
Tagalog (Philippines)                      Salamat sa iyo
Tagalog (Philippines) [very much]          Maraming salamat
Tahitian (Tahiti)                          Mauruuru
Tahitian (Tahiti)                          Mauruuru roa
Taino [Arawak] (Caribbean)                 Oáan
Taino [Arawak] (Carribbean, Florida USA)   Bo matum
Tajik (Tajikstan)                          Tashakur
Tajik (Tajikstan)                          Rakhmat
Taki-taki (French Guyana)                  Ganta
[Tamahoq, see Tamashek]
Tamashek [Tamahoq, Tuareg] (West Africa)   Tanumert
Tamil (India, Southeast Asia)              Nandri
Tamil (India, Southeast Asia)              Nangreeih
Tamil (India, Southeast Asia)              Romba nanringa
Tamil (India, Southeast Asia)              Rumba nandri
Tamil (Madras/Chennai India) [colloquial]  Rumba thanks
Tanaina (Alaska)                           Chin'an
Tanana (Alaska)                            Basee choo
Tanana (Alaska)                            Maasee'
Tanana [Upper Tanana] (Alaska)             Tsen'ii
Tarahumara [Rarámuri] (Mexico)             Matéterabá
Tarahumara [Raramuri] (Mexico)             Matétera
Tarahumara [Raramuri] (Samachique Mexico)  Natérarabá
Tashkorghani (Central Asia)                Rahmat türi
Tatar (Russia)                             Rekhmet
Tay (Vietnam)                              Day fon
Telugu (India)                             Dhanyavaadaalu
Telugu (India)                             Tamara krutagntha
Tetum (East Timor) [by a man]              Obrigado
Tetum (East Timor) [by a man]              Obrigadu
Tetum (East Timor) [by a woman]            Obrigada
Tetum (East Timor) [by a man] [very much]  Obrigado barak
Tetum (East Timor) [by a man] [very much]  Obrigadu barak
Tetum (East Timor) [by a woman][very much] Obrigada barak
[Teuso, see Icetot]
Tewa (Southwestern United States)          Kuunda
Thai (Thailand)                            Khawp khun
Thai (Thailand) [by man]                   Khawp khun khrap
Thai (Thailand) [by woman]                 Khawp khun kha
Thai (Thailand) [by man]                   Khrap
Thai (Thailand) [by woman]                 Kha
Thai (Thailand) [very much]                Khawp khun makh
Thangmi [Thami] (Himalayas)                Sewa
Tibetan (Tibet, China)                     Tujechhe
Tigrinya (Ethiopia, Eritrea)               Yrunyli
Tigrinya (Ethiopia, Eritrea)               Yaqhanyelay
Tigrinya (Ethiopia, Eritrea)               Yeqniyeley
Tigrinya (Ethiopia, Eritrea)               Yekanyelay
Tlingit (Canada, northwest coast of USA)   Guneshcheesh
Tlingit (Canada, Alaska)                   Gunalchéesh
Tlingit (Canada, Alaska) [very much]       Gunalchéesh hó hó
Tlingit (Canada, Alaska) [very much]       Atlein gunalchéesh
Tojolabal (Chiapas Mexico)                 Tzachatal
Tojolabal (Chiapas Mexico)                 Yuj
Tok Pisin [Pidgin English] (New Guinea)    Tenkiu
Tok Pisin (New Guinea)                     Tenkyu
Tok Pisin (New Guinea) [very much[         Tenkyu tru
Tongan (Tonga South Pacific Island)        Malo
Tongan (Tonga South Pacific Island) [very] Malo 'aupito
Toraja (Indonesia)                         Kurre sumange
[Torres Strait Broken, see Yumpla Tok]
Totonac (Veracruz Mexico)                  Paxkatkatzinil
[Tsalagi, see Cherokee]
Tschiluba (Kasai Oc. Reg., Congo-Kinshasa) Twasakadila
Tsimshian (Alaska)                         Way dankoo
Tsonga (South Africa)                      I nkomu
[Tuareg, see Tamashek]
Tugalug (Philippines)                      Salamot
Tukang Besi (Indonesia)                    Tarima kasi
Tulu (India) [thank you very much]         Mast upakara
Tupi [Tembé Tenetéhar] (Brazil) [by men]   Azéharamopa
Tupi [Tembé Tenetéhar] (Brazil) [by men]   Azéharamo kui
Tupi [Tembé Tenetéhar] (Brazil) [by men]   Azéharmo kui
Tupi [Tembé Tenetéhar] (Brazil) [by men]   Azéharamo aypopa
Tupi [Tembé Tenetéhar] (Brazil) [by men]   Ipopa
Tupi [Tembé Tenetéhar] (Brazil) [by men]   Ipo
Tupi [Tembé Tenetéhar] (Brazil) [by women] Azéharamo aypo-mia
Turkish (Turkey, Northern Cyprus)          Tesekkür ederim
Turkish (Turkey, Northern Cyprus)          Tesekkurler
Turkish (Turkey, Northern Cyprus)          Mersi
Turkish (Turkey, N. Cyprus) [informal]     Sagol
Turkish (Turkey, N. Cyprus) [formal]       Sagolun
Turkish (Turkey, N. Cyprus) [very much]    Çok tesekkür ederim
Turkish (Turkey, N. Cyprus) [very much]    Çok sagolun
Turkmen (Turkmenistan)                     Sag bol
Turkmen (Turkmenistan)                     Sag bolung
Turkmen (Turkmenistan)                     Tangur
Tuscarora [Southern Band] (N.Carolina USA) Nyeahweh
Tuvaluan (Tuvalu)                          Fakafetai
Tuvan (Russia)                             Chettirdim
Tzeltal (Chiapas Mexico)                   Jocolawal
Tzeltal (Chiapas Mexico)                   Wokolawal
Tzotzil (Chiapas Mexico)                   Kolaval
Tzotzil (Chiapas Mexico)                   Kolawal
Tzotzil (Chiapas Mexico) [very much]       Batz'i kolaval
Tzotzil (Chiapas Mexico)                   Ois botik
Uchinaaguchi (Okinawa Japan)               Nihei deebiru
Uchinaaguchi (Okinawa Japan)               Ippe nihei deebiru
Uchinaaguchi [Shuri] (Okinawa Japan)       Nifee deebiru
Udmurt (Russia)                            Tau
Ukrainian (Ukraine)                        Dyakooyu
Ukrainian (Ukraine)                        Spasibi
Unagan (Alaska)                            Qagaasakung
Unagan (Alaska)                            Qaqaasakuq
Urdu (India, Pakistan)                     Shukriya
Urdu (India, Pakistan)                     Danyavad
Urdu (India, Pakistan)                     Merbani
Ute (Colorado and Utah USA)                Towayak
Ute (Colorado and Utah USA)                Tog'oyak 
Ute (Colorado and Utah USA)                Tograyock
Ute (Colorado and Utah USA)                Tokhoyak
Uvean (Wallis and Futuna Vanuatu)          Malo
Uvean (Wallis and Futuna Vanuatu)          Malo te ofa
Uyghur (Central Asia)                      Rakhmat
Uyghur (Central Asia)                      Rähmät sizgä
Uzbek (Uzbekistan)                         Rakhmat
Uzbek (Uzbekistan)                         Tashakkur
Valencian (Spain)                          Gracies
Valencian (Spain)                          Moltes gracies
Venda (South Africa)                       Ndi a livhuha
Venda (South Africa)                       Ndo livhuwa
Venda (South Africa)                       Ukhani
Veps (Russia)                              Spasibo
Vietnamese (Vietnam)                       Cám ón
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [to man]              Cám ón ông
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [to married woman]    Cám ón bà
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [to unmarried woman]  Cám ón cô
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [to male equal]       Cám ón anh
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [to female equal]     Cám ón chi
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [to young person]     Cám ón em
Vietnamese (Vietnam)                       Cám òn qúi vi rhât
Vietnamese (Vietnam)                       Ông quá tú-tê dôí vói tôi
Visayan [Cebuano] (Philippines)            Salamat
Visayan [Cebuano] (Philippines)            Gracia
[Vlaams, see Dutch (Belgium)]
Votic (Russia)                             Passibo
Votic (Russia) [may God give you health]   Antagoo Jumal tervüt teilee
Wakhi (Central Asia)                       Shukria
Wakhi (Central Asia)                       Shobosh
Wali (Northern Ghana)                      Bareka
Walloon (Belgium)                          Merci
Walloon (Belgium) [pronounced]             Mercè
Walloon (Belgium) [old form]               Gråces
Wampanoag (USA)                            Taubut
Warlpiri (Australia)                       Wiyarrparlunpaju-yungu
Welsh (Wales) [formal]                     Diolch yn fawr
Welsh (Wales) [thank you very much]        Diolch yn fawr iawn
Welsh (Wales) [thanks]                     Diolch
Wintu (California USA)                     Depelda mat doyut
Wintu (California USA)                     Depelda cala da mat doyut
Wintu (California USA)                     Cala da mat doyut
Wolof (West Africa)                        Djere dief
Wolof (West Africa)                        Jerejef
[Wyandotte, see Huron]
Xhosa (South Africa)                       Ndiyabulela
Xhosa (South Africa)                       Enkosi
Xhosa (South Africa) [very much]           Enkosi kakhulu
Xiamen (China)                             Kam sia
Yacouba (Côte d'Ivoire)                    Balika
Yaka (Angola, Congo-Kinshasa)              Koloombo
Yami (Taiwan)                              Ayoi
[Yao (Africa), see Chiyao]
[Yao (Asia), see Mien]
Yapese (Micronesia)                        Kam magar
Yiddish (Europe)                           Dank
Yiddish (Europe)                           A dank aych
Yoruba (Nigeria)                           E se é
Yoruba (Nigeria)                           Oshe
Yoruba (Nigeria)                           A dupe
Yoruba (Nigeria) [honorific]               E seun
Yoruba (Nigeria) [non-honorific]           O seun
Yoruba [to age mate or younger]            O se
Yoruba [to person older than speaker]      E se
Yucatec (Yucatan Mexico)                   Dios bo'otik
Yucatec (Yucatan Mexico)                   Dyos bo'otik
Yucatec (Yucatan Mexico)                   Dios bootiki'
Yucatec (Yucatan Mexico)                   Hach dyos bo'otik         
Yucatec (Yucatan Mexico)                   Yum bo'otik
Yucatec (Yucatan Mexico)                   Ki' bolal
Yuki (United States)                       Mis tatk
Yugur [Western Yugur] (Gansu China)        Sagha &ccedi;owattï
Yugur [Western Yugur] (Gansu China)        Çowattï
Yolngu Matha (Australia)                   Yo manymak
Yumpla Tok (Torres Strait Australia)       Eso po yu
Yup'ik (Alaska)                            Quyana
Yup'ik (Siberia)                           Quyanaghhalek
Yup'ik (Siberia)                           Igamsiqanaghhalek
Zapotec (Villa Alta Mexico) [to one]       Dishkleno
Zapotec (Villa Alta Mexico) [to several]   Dishklenle
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico) [to one]         Choshcwleno'
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico) [to one]         Choshcwlentio'
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico) [to several]     Choshcwlen chele
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico) [very much]      Choshcwleno' de'e zan las
Zapotec (Zoogocho Mexico) [to one]         Choshkleno'
Zapotec (Zoogocho Mexico) [very much]      Choshklenteco
Zapotec (Zoogocho Mexico) [to several]     Choshklenle
Zapotec (Oaxaca Mexico)                    Guishepeli
Zarma [Dyerma] (West Africa)               Fofo
Zoque (Mexico)                             Yuscotoya
Zulu (South Africa, Lesotho)               Ngiyabonga
Zulu (South Africa, Lesotho) [very much]   Ngiyabonga ka khulu
Zulu (South Africa, Lesotho) [plural]      Siyabonga*​


----------



## ارووجة (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية*

*"What is your name?" in over 330 languages​*
*Abenaki (Maine USA, Montreal Canada)       Awanigia?
Acateco (San Miguel Acatán Guatemala)      Tzet hab'i?
Achí (Guatemala)                           Wach a bi, yet?
Achuar (Ecuador)                           Yaitiam?
Adyghe (Middle East)                       Sid ptsa?
Afrikaans (South Africa)                   Wat is jou naam?
Afrikaans (South Africa)                   Wat is u naam?
Aguacateco (Guatemala)                     Mb'i b'i'u'?
Ainu [Saru dialect] (Japan)                Erehe mak aye?
[Akan, see Asante and Fante]
Akha (China, Southeast Asia)               Naw-eu tsaw myah a jo-eh ku te?
Akha (Thailand)                            Tsaw miah a djeh coo tay?
Aklanon (Philippines)                      Ano ro ngaean mo?
Aklanon (Philippines)                      Sino ro imong ngaean?
Alabamu (Texas USA)                        Chiholchifama naasooli?
Albanian (Albania, Yugoslavia)             Si ju quajnë?
Albanian (Albania, Yugoslavia)             Si quheni je tutem?
Albanian (Albania, Yugoslavia)             Si e ke emrin?
Albanian (Albania, Yugoslavia)             Si e keni emrin?
Albanian (Albania, Yugoslavia) [informal]  Si të quajnë?
Altai (Russia) [given name]                Seniñ adïñ kem?
Altai (Russia) [given name; polite]        Slerdiñ adïgar kem?
Altai (Russia) [surname]                   Seniñ öbököñ kem?
Altai (Russia) [surname; polite]           Slerdiñ öbököör kem?
Amharic (Ethiopia) [to a woman]            Simesh manu?
Amharic (Ethiopia) [to a man]              Sima manu?
Amharic (Ethiopia)                         Sëmëwot man nô?
[Anishinaabe, see Ojibwe]
Apache (Arizona USA)                       Hant'é gonlzéé?
Arabic (Mideast, North Africa) [to man]    Maa 'ismak?
Arabic (Mideast, North Africa) [to woman]  Maa 'ismik?
Arabic (North Africa)                      Wesh esmik?
Arabic (Egypt) [to man]                    Ismak ay?
Arabic (Egypt) [to woman]                  Ismik ay?
Arabic (Kuwait) [to man]                   Sh-ismak?
Arabic (Kuwait) [to woman]                 Sh-ismitch?
Arabic (Morocco)                           Smeetik?
Arabic (Morocco)                           Smeetik min fadlik?
Arabic (Middle East) [classical Arabic]    Masmuk?
Aragonese (Aragon Spain) [informal]        Cómo te clamas?
Aragonese (Aragon Spain) [formal]          Cómo se clama?
Aragonese (Eastern Aragon Spain)[informal] Cómo te dizes?
Aramaic (Maaloula Syria) [to a man]        Mush oosh mah?
Aramaic (Maaloula Syria) [to a woman]      Mush oosh meesh?
Armenian (Armenia, Russia, Middle East)    Inch e anunt?
Armenian [Western] (Armenia) [polite]      Zer anunae inch e?
Armenian [Western] (Armenia)               Ko anunae inch e?
Armenian [Eastern] (Armenia)               Anun't inch e?
Aromunian (Greece, Balkans)                Cumu ti cljeanmã?
Asante (Ghana)                             Yefré wo sén?
Asante (Ghana)                             Wo dí de sén?
Asante (Ghana)                             Wódè sén?
Assyrian [Eastern Assyrian] (Assyria)      Shimakh mu ileh?
Assyrian [Eastern Assyrian] (Assyria)      Mo ileh shimukh?
Assyrian [Western Assyrian] (Assyria)      Mun ihtau shmokh?
Asturian (Spain)                           Cuálu ye'l so nome?
Asturian (Spain) [informal]                Cuál ye'l to nome?
Asturian (Spain) [informal]                Cómu te llames?
Asturian (Spain) [informal]                Qué nome tienes?
Asturian (Spain) [informal]                Cómu llámisti?
Atayal (Taiwan)                            Ma' lalu' su'?
Atayal (Taiwan)                            Nanu heya ga lalu' su'?
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Kunas sutimaj?
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Kunas sutimaxa?
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Kunas tatása?
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran)             Adînîz nædir?
[Azeri, see Azerbaijani]
[Aztec, see Náhuatl]

Balti (India, Pakistan)                    Yari ming takpo chiin?
[Bangla, see Bengali]
Bambara (Mali)                             I togo?
Bambara (Mali)                             I togo be di?
[Basa Sunda, see Sundanese]
Bashkir (Russia)                           Khezzenj isemegez nisek?
Basque (Spain, France)                     Zein da zure izena?
Basque (Spain, France)                     Nola duzu izena?
Batak (Indonesia) [what is your surname?]  Aha do margam?
Batak (Indonesia) [given name]             Ise goar mu?
Belorussian (Belarus)                      Yak vas zavút?
Belorussian (Belarus)                      Ya vas zavút?
Belorussian (Belarus)                      Ya vas klichút?
Belorussian (Belarus) [informal]           Ya tsyabye zavút?
Belorussian (Belarus) [informal]           Ya tsyabye klichút?
Bengali (Bangladesh, India)                Apnar nam ki?
Bengali (Bangladesh, India)                Thomar nam ki?
[Bisayan, see Visayan]
Bislama (Vanuatu)                          Wanem nem blong yu?
Bisu (China, Thailand, Myanmar)            Nang ang hméng ma cheu?
Bole (Nigeria)                             Súnkó lè?
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina)           Kako se zovete?
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina)[informal] Kako se zoves?
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina)           Kako ti je ime?
Breton (Brittany France)                   Petra eo da anv?
Breton (Brittany France) [informal]        Pe anv out?
Brigidian (western Ireland)                Chafa ies two anam?
Brigidian (western Ireland)                Chafa ies twos anams?
Bru (Vietnam)                              Ramúh mói ntróu?
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya)                   Lisina lilioo balinanu?
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)                       Kak se kazvate?
Bulgarian (Bulgaria) [informal]            Kak se kazvash?
Burmese (Myanmar) [by man]                 K'amya nanme belou k'obadhale?
Burmese (Myanmar) [by man]                 K'amya nanme belou k'odhale?
Burmese (Myanmar) [by woman]               Shin nanme belou k'obadhale?
Burmese (Myanmar) [by woman]               Shin nanme belou k'odhale?
Burushashki (Northern Pakistan)            Besan guik bila?
Burushashki (Northern Pakistan)            Guik besan bila?

[Cambodian, see Khmer]
Cantonese (China)                          Nei giu mut ye meng?
Cassubian (Northweast Poland)              Jak sa nazewozs?
Cassubian (Northweast Poland)              Jacze je twoje miono?
Catalan (Spain)                            Com es diu?
Catalan (Spain) [informal]                 Com et dius?
[Cebuano, see Visayan]
Chamorro (Guam)                            Hayi na'an-mu?
Chatino (Mexico)                           Ñi ha naa yu?
Chechen (North Caucasus)                   Xha c'e hu ju?
Cherokee (United States)                   Ga-do de-ja-do?
Cherokee (United States)                   Ga to de tsa' to a'?
Cheyenne (United States)                   Nétónêshevéhe?
Cheyenne (United States)                   Nidonshivih?
Chichewa (Malawi)                          Dzina lanu ndani?
Chickasaw (United States)                  Nanta ut chi holhchifo?
[Chinese, see dialects: Cantonese, Hoi San, Mandarin and Taiwanese]
[Chippewa, see Ojibwe]
Chishona (Zimbabwe)                        Munonzi ani?
Chishona (Zimbabwe)                        Munonzani?
Chishona (Zimbabwe)                        Unonzani?
Chishona (Zimbabwe)                        Munhu ndíaní?
Chishona (Zimbabwe)                        Zita renyu ndiani?
Chitonga (Zambia)                          Nduwe ni?
Chitumbuka (North Malawi)                  Zinolinu ndimwenjani?
Choctaw (Oklahoma United States)           Chi hohchifo nanta?
Chortí (Guatemala)                         Tuc'a ac'ab'a?
Chuj (Guatemala)                           Tas a b'i?
Chuvash (Russia)                           Sana menle cheneche?
[Circassian, see Adyghe]
Cochimi (Mexico)                           Xmath mixith?
Cocopa (Mexico)                            Lhuma at'y mixi?
Comoran (Comoros)                          Dzina laho dheni?
Cornish (Britain)                          Puth yw dha hanow?
Corsican (Corsica)                         Cumu ti chjami?
Cree (North America)                       Tân'sîsîyihkâsoyan?
Cree (North America)                       Tânsi e'sn~ihka'soyan?  
Cree (North America)                       Tânisi e'sin~ihka'soyan? 
Cree (North America)                       Tânisi ki sehkason?
[Creole (Haiti), see Kweyol]
[Creole (Seychelles), see Seselwa]
Croatian (Croatia, Bosnia)                 Kako se zovete?
Croatian (Croatia, Bosnia)[informal]       Kako se zoveڑ?
Czech (Czech Republic)                     Jak se jmenujete?
Czech (Czech Republic) [informal]          Jak se jmenujeڑ?

Dagaare (Ghana, Burkina Faso)              Fo yuori la bong?
Dakota [Sioux] (North America)             Toked eniciyape he?
Danish (Denmark)                           Hvad hedder du?
Danish (Denmark)                           Hvad er dit navn?
Dawan (West Timor Indonesia) [to elders]   Hit kanke sekau?
Dawan (West Timor Indonesia) [younger]     Ho kanme sekau?
Dawan (West Timor Indonesia) [younger]     Ho kanmu sekau?
[Delaware, see Lenape]
Dhivehi (Maldives)                         Namakee kobaitha?
Dhivehi (Maldives)                         Kaley ge namakee kobaa?
Diola (Senegal, Gabon)                     Karesibu?
Drehu (New Caledonia)                      Dréi la éjé i éö?
Drehu (New Caledonia)                      Drei nyipe?
Dusun (Sabah Malaysia)                     Isai ngaran nu? 
Dutch (Netherlands, Belgium)               Hoe heet U?
Dutch (Netherlands, Belgium) [informal]    Hoe heet je?
Dutch (Netherlands, Belgium) [formal]      Wat is uw naam?
Dutch (Netherlands, Belgium) [informal]    Wat is je naam?
Dutch (Netherlands, Belgium)               Wat is jouw naam?
Dutch (Netherlands, Belgium)               Hoe heet jij?
Dyula (Cote d'Ivoire, Burkina Faso, Mali)  I togobé di?
Dzongkha (Bhutan)                          Chhoe ming gachi mo?
Dzongkha (Bhutan)                          Chhoe-gi ming gachi mo?

Edo (Nigeria)                              Vbè ore 'ní rue?
Egyptian (ancient Egypt)                   Pet er renek?
Ekegusii (Kenya)                           Naki okura kwa?
English (America, Australia, UK)           What is your name?
English (America, Australia, UK)           What's your name?
English [Strine dialect] (Australia)       Wutcha nyme?
English [Texan] (Texas United States)      What's yur name?
[Eskimo, see Inuktitut and Inuttut]
Esperanto (constructed)                    Kiel vi nomig^as?
Esselen (California United States)         Kiakit na mismap?
Esselen (California United States)         Ki'niane'rmi?
Estonian (Estonia)                         Mis teie nimi on?
Estonian (Estonia)                         Mis te nimi on?
Estonian (Estonia)                         Kuidas on te nimi?
Estonian (Estonia) [informal]              Mis sinu nimi on?
Estonian (Estonia) [informal]              Mis su nimi on?
Estonian (Estonia) [informal]              Kuidas on sinu nimi?
[Euskara, see Basque]
Ewe (Ghana)                                Nkowode?

Fante (Ghana)                              Yeferew señ?
Faroese (Faroe Islands)                    Hvussu eitur tú?
Farsi [Persian] (Iran)                     Esmeh shoma chist?
Farsi [Persian] (Iran)                     Esmeh chiyah?
Fijian (Fiji)                              O eei na yacamu?
Fijian (Fiji)                              O eei na yacamuni?
[Filipino, see Tagalog and Visayan]
Finnish (Finland)                          Mikä Teidän nimenne on?
Finnish (Finland) [informal]               Mikä sun nimi on?
Finnish (Finland) [informal]               Mikä sinun nimesi on?
Finnish (Finland) [informal]               Mikä on nimesi?
French (France, Africa, Asia)              Comment vous appellez-vous?
French (France, Africa, Asia) [informal]   Comment t'appelles tu?
French (France, Africa, Asia)              Quel est votre nom?
French (France, Africa, Asia) [informal]   Quel est ton nom?
French (Canada)                            C'est quoi ton nom?
French (Canada) [in spoken language]       C koi ton nom?
Frisian (Netherlands)                      Hoe hite jo?
Frisian (Netherlands) [informal]           Hoe hjitst do?
Friulian (Italy)                           Ce nòn àstu?
Fulani [Pular] (West Africa)               Ko honu wietada?
Fulani (West Africa)                       Ko honu inneh tei daa?

Ga (Ghana)                                 Tochoboten?
Gagauz (Moldova)                           Nizha senin adyn?
Galician (Spain) [formal]                  ¿Como se chama?
Galician (Spain) [formal]                  ¿Como se chama vostede?
Galician (Spain) [informal]                ¿Como te chamas?
Galician (Spain)                           ¿Cal é o seu nome?
Garifuna (Guatemala)                       Cá san bíri?
Georgian [Kartuli] (Georgia)               Ra gkviat?
Georgian [Kartuli] (Georgia)               Shen rah kwiah?
German (Central Europe) [formal]           Wie heißen Sie?
German (Central Europe) [informal]         Wie heißt du?
German (Zurich Switz.) [polite] [spoken]   Wie isch ire Name? 
Gong [Ugong] (Thailand)                    Nàwng hong nyéung a hkéng yang wê?
Greek [Hellenic] (Greece, Cyprus)          Pos sas lene?
Greek [Hellenic] (Greece, Cyprus)          Pos legeste?
Greek [Hellenic] (Greece, Cyprus)[informal]Pos se lene?
[Greenlandic, see Inuttut]
Griko (Salento Italy)                      Pos ku'i?
Guarani (Paraguay)                         Mba'éichapa nde réra?
Gujarati (Gujerat State, India)            TamaaruuN Naam suuN chhe?
Gujarati (Gujerat State, India)            AapnuN naam?
Gurenne (Northern Ghana)                   Fo yuure yiire la bem?

Hakka (China, Malaysia)                    Ngi hem mai miang?
Hausa (West Africa)                        Me ne ne sunaka?
Hawaiian (Hawaii)                          'O wai kou inoa?
Hebrew (Israel) [male]                     Ma shimcha?
Hebrew (Israel) [female]                   Ma shmech?
[Hellenic, see Greek]
Hindi (India, East Asia, Suriname)         Apka shubh nam kya hai?
Hindi (India, East Asia, Suriname)         Aap ka naam kya hai?
Hindi (India) [honorific]                  Aapka naam kya hai?
Hindi (India) [non-honorific]              Tumhara naam kya hai?
Hiri Motu (Papua New Guinea)               Oi emu ladana be daika?
Hmong Daw (Laos, Thailand)                 Koj lub npe hu li cas?
Hmong Daw (Laos, Thailand)                 Koj hu li cas no?
Hmong Daw (Laos, Thailand) [clan name]     Koj yog xeem dabtsi?
Hmong Daw (Laos, Thailand) [clan name]     Koj hmoob xeem dabtsi?
Hmong Du (Vietnam)                         Caó be hua chan'g?
Hmong Njua (Laos, Thailand)                Koj lub npe hu le caag?
Hñähñu (Mexico)                            Te gi ri thuhu?
Hoi San (China)                            Ni ham du mot meng a?
Hokkien (Taiwan)                           Lu mia hammik?
Hokkien (Taiwan)                           Lu kio hammik?
Hokkien (Taiwan)                           Di kio chue sia mi miya?
Hokkien (Taiwan)                           Di sa mi miya?
Hopi (United States)                       Um hin maatsiwa?
Huastec (Mexico)                           Hant'a bih?
Hungarian [Magyar] (Hungary)               Hogy hívnak?
Hungarian [Magyar] (Hungary) [informal]    Hogy hívják?
Hungarian [Magyar] (Hungary) [official]    Mi a neve?

Icelandic (Iceland)                        Hvað heitir þú?
Icetot (Uganda)                            Ndo eda bie?
Ido (international use)                    Quale vu nomesas?
Igbo (Nigeria)                             Gí ní bù áhà gi?
Igbo (Nigeria)                             Áhà gí ò bù gí ní?
[Ik, see Icetot]
Ilokano (Philippines)                      Ania ti naganmo?
Indonesian (Indonesia, Suriname)           Siapa nama anda?
Indonesian (Indonesia, Suriname)           Siapa nama saudara?
Indonesian (Indonesia, Suriname)           Siapa namamu?
Indonesian (Indonesia) [formal]            Siapa nama anda?
Indonesian (Indonesia) [formal]            Nama saudara siapa?
Indonesian (Indonesia) [informal]          Lu namanyé siapa?
Interlingua (international use)            Qual es vostre nomine?
Inuktitut [Eskimo] (Baffin Island Canada)  Kinauvit?
Inuktitut (Canada)                         Kinavit?
Inuttut [Greenlandic, Eskimo] (Greenland)  Qanoq ateqarpit?
Irish Gaelic (Ireland)                     Cad is ainm duit?
Irish Gaelic (Ireland) [informal]          Cén t-ainm atá ort?
Italian (Italy)                            Come si chiama?
Italian (Italy) [informal]                 Come ti chiami?
Italian (Como Northern Italy)              Cume te ciamet?
Itbayaten (Batanes Philippines)            Akuh u ngaren mo?
Ivasayen (Batanes Philippines)             Angu ngaran mo?
Ixil (Guatemala)                           Cam ab'i?​*


----------



## ارووجة (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية*

*Jacalteca (Guatemala)                      Tzet ha b'i?
Japanese (Japan)                           Onamae wa?
Japanese (Japan)                           Onamae wa nan desu ka?
Japanese (Japan)                           Onamae wa nan to iimasu ka?
Japanese (Japan) [familiar]                Anata no onamae wa?
Japanese (Japan) [familiar]                Anata no namae wa nan to iimasu ka?
Javanese (Indonesia)                       Sinten naminipuri panjenengan?
Javanese (Indonesia)                       Sinten samanipun?
Jèrriais (Jersey)                          Tch'est qu'est vot' nom?

Kadazan (Sabah Malaysia)                   Isai ngaan nu? 
Kanjobal [Q'anjobal] (Guatemala)           Tzet yok a bi'?
Kalmyk (Russia)                            Chini nern yamaran?
Kannada (India) [honorific]                Nimma hesarenu?
Kannada (India) [non-honorific]            Ninna hesarenu?
Kannada (India)                            Nimma hesaru enu?
Kapampangan (Philippines)                  Nana ka lagiu?
Karaim (Trakai Lithuania)                  Nie sienin adyj?
Karelian (Finland, Russia)                 Kui sinun kuchutah?
Karen (Thailand)                           Ner me dee leh?
Karen [Pho] (Myanmar)                      Ná mîn pá thê lèh?
Karen [Sgaw] (Myanmar)                     Ná mi dà lèh?
Kasen (Ghana, Burkina Faso)                Se nmo de yere mo be?
Kashmiri (India)                           Cyon naav kyaa chu?
Kazakh (Kazakistan)                        Atëngëz kim?
Kazakh (Kazakistan) [informal]             Atënj kim?
Kekchi (Guatemala)                                Ka ru laa'k'aba?
Kekchi (Guatemala)                         Ani a c'ab'a'?
Khakhas (Russia)                           Adyngar kem?
Khakhas (Russia)                           Adyngar kemdir?
Khmer [Cambodian] (Cambodia)               Niak ch'muah ei?
Khowar (India)                             Ta kiagh nam?
Kikongo (Congo, Angola)                    Nkumbu aku i nani?
Kinyarwanda (Rwanda)                       Witwa nde?
Kipsigis (Kenya)                           Kiguurenen ng'o?
Kipsigis (Uganda)                          Kikurenin ng'o?
Kirgiz (Kyrgyzstan)                        Atëngëz kim?
Kiribati (Pacific Is.)                     Antai aram?
Kirundi (Burundi)                          Witwa nde?
Kisanga (Bunkeya Congo-Kinshasa)           Dijina dyobe?
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa)               Jina lako nani?
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa)               Jina lako ni nani?
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa)               Unaitwa nani?
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa)               Unaitwaje?
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa)               Wewe nani?
Kituba (Africa)                            Nkumbu na nge ke nani?
Kituba (Africa)                            Nkumbwange?
Klallam (Washington United States)         Stang ?uch chi nsna?
Komi-Permyak (Russia)                      Kydz tenö chuöny?
Komi-Zyryan (Russia)                       Kydzi tenö chuöny?
Konkani [Konknni] (India) [honorific]      Tumgele naav kasale?
Konkani [Konknni] (India) [non-honorific]  Tugele naav kasale?
Korean (Korea)                             Songhami ottoke toeshimnikka?
Korean (Korea)                             Irumum muoshimnikka?
Korean (Korea)                             Irumi muoshimnikka?
Kukatja (Australia)                        Nganangku yini?
Kumeyaay (Mexico, USA)                     Xmath mixi?
Kumeyaay (Mexico, USA)                     'Ich wiich mechuuhii?
Kuna (Panama)                              Igi be nuga?
Kupsapiny (Uganda)                         Chekureni ng'o?
Kurdish (Middle East)                      Nav&ecedil; te çiye?
Kurdish (Middle East)                      Nav u pas nav&ecedil; te çiye?
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia)                 Tumbola edina loye?
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia)                 Edina loyo oove lye?
Kwanyama (Anogla, Namibia)                 Oove lye?
Kweyol (Haiti)                             Ki jan pa-w non?
Kweyol (Haiti) [informal]                  Ki jan ou rele?
Kweyol (Haiti)                             Kouman ou rele?
Kweyol (Haiti) [formal]                    Eske ou kapab di mwen ki jan ou rele?

Ladin (Italy)                              Co es'a inuem?
Lahu (China, Burma, Thailand)              Naw aw ce aw meh a hto ma meh ve le?
Lahu (Thailand)                            Ah to ma meh ve le?
Lakhota [Sioux] (United States)            Tokel eniciyapi ye?
Lakhota [Sioux] (United States) [male]     Taku eniciya pi huwo?
Lakhota [Sioux] (United States) [female]   Taku eniciya pi he?
Lakhota [Sioux] (United States) [male]     Taku iniciyapi hwo?
Lakhota [Sioux] (United States) [female]   Taku iniciyapi he?
Lao (Laos)                                 Jao seu nyang?
[Lappish, see Saami]
Latin (Vatican, ancient Rome)              Quid est nomen tuum?
Latvian (Latvia)                           Ka jus sauc?
Latvian (Latvia) [informal]                Ka tevi sauc?
Latvian (Latvia)                           Ka ir Jusu vards?
Lenape [Delaware] (United States)          Kèku hàch ktëluwènsi?
Lepcha (India, Nepal, Bhutan)              Ádo-sá ábryáng shú gó?
Lingala (Congo, Angola)                    Nkómbó nayó náni?
Lisu (Thailand)                            Nu ami ali nga?
Lisu (Thailand)                            Nu emu ali beh?
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                     Koks Jusu vardas?
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                     Kuo Jus vardu?
Lithuanian (Lithuania) [informal]          Kaip tavo vardas?
Livonian (Latvia)                          Mingi um täd nim?
Livonian (Latvia)                          Kui sinda nutab?
Low Saxon (Germany)                        Wo heesst du?
Low Saxon (Germany) [extremely polite]     Wo heet se?
Luganda (Uganda)                           Erinnya lyo ggwe ani?
Luganda (Uganda)                           Erinnya lyo gw'anni?
Luiseño (California United States)         Hiiqa shu 'otung?
Lunyankole (South Uganda)                  Eizina ryaawe ory'oha?
Lunyoro (West Uganda)                      Noyetwa ota?
Lunyoro (West Uganda)                      Ibara lyaawe niriha?
Luo (Kenya, Tanzania)                      Nyngi ng'a?
Luxemburgish (Luxemburg)                   Wéi heeschs du?

Macedonian (Macedonia)                     Kako se vikate?
Macedonian (Macedonia) [informal]          Kako se vikash?
[Magyar, see Hungarian]
Malagasy (Madagascar)                      Iza no anaranao?
Malay (Malaysia, Suriname)                 Siapa nama saudara?
Malay (Malaysia, Suriname) [informal]      Siapa nama anda?
Malay (Malaysia, Suriname) [informal]      Siapakah nama anda?
Malayalam (India)                          Ninnelate pera entanua?
Maltese (Malta)                            X'jismek?
Maltese (Malta)                            Inti, x'jismek?
Mam (Guatemala)                            Ti tkal tb'í:ya?
Mam (Guatemala)                            Ti' tey tbi?
Mandarin [Chinese] (China)                 Ni jiao shen me ming zi?
Mandarin [Chinese] (China)                 Ching wen gui hsing?
Mandarin [Chinese] (China) [family name]   Nin gui xing?
Mandinka (West Africa)                     Itoudi?
Mandinka (West Africa)                     Itodun? 
Mandinka (West Africa)                     Itondi?
Mandinka (West Africa)                     Itudung?
Manx (Britain)                             Cre'n ennym t'erriu?
Maori (New Zealand)                        Ko wai tou ingoa?
Maori (Cook Islands)                       Ko'ai to'ou ingoa?
Maori (Solomon Islands)                    Ko'ai to'ou ingoa?
Mapudungun (Chile, Argentina)              Iney pingeymi?
Marathi (Maharashtra India)                Aapale naav kaay?
Marathi (Maharashtra India)                Tuze naawa kaay?
Mari (Russia)                              Tendam kuze lümdat?
Marshallese (Marshall Islands)             Etam?
Mashi (Bukavu Congo-Kinshasa)              Izino lyawe wendi?
Mashi (Bukavu Congo-Kinshasa)              Wendi?
[Mayan, see Yucatec] 
Mazahua (Mexico)                           Pje ni chjütsk'e?
[Mbisu, see Bisu]
Mende (Sierra Leone)                       Bi bua mi?
[Miao, see Hmong]
Mien [Yao] (Laos, Thailand)                Meih heuc haiv nyungc?
Mien [Yao] (Laos, Thailand)                Meih nyei mbuox heuc haiv nyungc?
Mien [Yao] (Laos, Thailand) [clan name]    Meih gueix fingx?
Mien [Yao] (Thailand)                      May bua hyu hyong?
Mien [Dao] (Vietnam)                       May hái do?
Mikmaq (Canada)                            Taluisin kíl?
Milanese [Lombard] (Milan Italy) [formal]  'Me 'l se ciama? 
Milanese [Lombard] (Milan Italy) [inf.]    'Me te se ciamet?
Minangkabau (Sumatra Indonesia) [polite]   Sia namo sanak?
Minangkabau (Sumatra Indonesia) [impolite] Sia namo wa-ang?
Minangkabau (Sumatra Indonesia) [informal] Namonyo sia?
Mingo (North America)                      Të'ë syásö?
Mingo (North America)                      Të'ë nís syásö?
Miskito (Nicargua, Honduras)               Man ninam dia?
Miwok [Plains Miwok] (California USA)      Hi-it' 'owa-se'ny?
Mixe (Mexico)                              Ti mimshi:?
Mixtec (Santa Catarina Estetla Mexico)     Na nani?    
Mixtec (Xicayán Mexico)                    Nizá nani kuú?
Mixtec (Xicayán Mexico)                    Ndia ña'a ku kivi ra?
Monegasque (Monaco)                        Cuma se chiami?
Mongolian (Mongolia, Northern China)       Tany ner khen be?  
Mongolian (Mongolia) [full name]           Tany ovog neriyg khen gedeg be?
Mòoré (Burkina Faso) [formal]              Yamb yuurla boe?
Mòoré (Burkina Faso) [informal]            Fo yuurla boe?
Mopá-maya (Guatemala)                      Mac a cab'a' inchech?
Mordvin (Russia)                           Koda ton lemet?
Mpi (Thailand)                             Ná m mí n ché á?
Muskogee (Oklahoma & Florida USA)          Naket cehocefkvte?

Náhuatl (Mexico, El Salvador)              Ken motoka?
Náhuatl (Mexico, El Salvador) [formal]     Kenin motokatzin?
Nandi (Kenya)                              Kiguurene ng'o?
Nandi (Kenya) [informal]                   Kiguurenín ne?
Nandi (Kenya) [formal]                     Kiguurenók ne?
Navajo (Southwestern United States)        Haash yinílyé?
Naxi (Yunnan China)                        Ngvl eqzee miq waq?
Ndebele (Southern Africa)                  Ubani ibizo lakho?
Ndebele (Southern Africa)                  Ungubani ibizo lakho?
Ndebele (Southern Africa)                  Ibize lami ngu?
Nenets (Russia)                            Nyuml nambe?
Nepali (Nepal)                             Tapaiko nam ke ho?
Nigerian Pidgin (Nigeria)                  Na watin bi yur name?
Nimo (Papua New Guinea)                    Nena sida maino?
Norwegian [Bokmaal] (Norway)               Hva heter du?
Norwegian [Bokmaal] (Norway)               Hva er navnet ditt?
Norwegian [Nynorsk] (Norway)               Kva heiter du?
Norwegian [Sortlandsk] (Sortland Norway)   Ka du heite?

[Occitan, see Provencal]
Odwawa (Canada)                            Aneesh ezhinikazyin?
Ojibwe [Anishinaabe, Chippewa] (N.America) Aaniin ezhinikaazowin?
Ojibwe [Anishinaabe, Chippewa) (N.America) Aaniin ezhinikaazoyin?
Oriya (India, Bangladesh)                  Aapa nanka naam kan?
Ossetian (Georgia)                         Dæ nom kudu?
Ossetian (Georgia)                         Uæ nom kudu?
Otetela (Lodja Congo-Kinshasa)             Lokombo lake?

Paipai (Southern California USA)           Ka'mamuhshich?
Paipai (Southern California USA)           Kabmamauhshich?
Paipai (Mexico)                            Kabmahmshich myu?
Palenquero (Colombia)                      ¿Kumo asé ñamá uté?
Papiamentu (Dutch Antilles, Aruba)         Cuá ta bo nomber?
Pashto (Afghanistan, Pakistan)             Sta noom tse day?
[Penobscot, see Abenaki]
Phorhépecha [Purépecha] (Michoacán Mexico) Najtsï arhinhasïni cha?
Pho Karen (Thailand)                       Ná mîn pá thê lèh?
Pijin (Solomon Islands)                    Hu nao nem blong iu?
Pipil (El Salvador)                        Ken mutukay?
Pocomchí (Guatemala)                       Chi' ab'ih?
[Police Motu, see Hiri Motu]
Polish (Poland)                            Jak sie nazywasz?
Polish (Poland) [to man]                   Jak sie pan nazywa?
Polish (Poland) [to woman]                 Jak sie pani nazywa?
Polish (Poland) [to man; formal]           Jak pan ma na imie?
Polish (Poland) [to woman; formal]         Jak pani ma na imie?
Polish (Poland) [informal]                 Jak masz na imie?
Polish (Poland) [to man; rare]             Jak Pana godnosc?
Polish (Poland) [to woman; rare]           Jak Pani godnosc?
Portuguese (Portugal, Brazil)              Come se chama?
Portuguese (Portugal, Brazil)              Como você se chama?
Portuguese (Portugal, Brazil) [informal]   Como é o teu nome?
Portuguese (Portugal)                      Come é que se chama?
Portuguese (Brazil) [to one man, formal]   Como o senhor se chama?
Portuguese (Brazil) [to one woman, formal] Como a senhora se chama?
Portuguese (Brazil) [to several men]       Como os senhores se chamam?
Portuguese (Brazil) [to several women]     Como as senhoras se chamam?
Portuguese [to men and women together]     Como os senhores se chamam?
Potawatomi (United States)                 Nije ezhnekazyen?
Provencal [Occitan] (France)               Cossí te dison?
Provencal [Occitan] (France) [informal]    Cossí te dises?
[Pular, see Fulani]
Punjabi (India) [formal]                   Tuhaadaa hai naam kee?
Punjabi (India) [formal]                   Tuhaadaa kee naam hai?
Punjabi (India) [formal]                   Jee tuhaadaa naam?
Punjabi (India) [informal]                 Naan e kee teraa?
Punjabi (India) [informal]                 Teraa kee naan e?
Punjabi (India) [informal]                 Tuwada naan kee hai?
[Purépecha, see Phorhépecha]

[Q'anjobal, see Kanjobal]
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru) [formal]     Iman sutiyki?
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru) [formal]     Iman sutiki?
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru)              Imatah sutiykiri?
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru) [informal]   Ima sutiyki?
Quiché (Guatemala)                         Jas bi' la?
Quiché (Guatemala)                           Bi'aj?
Quichua (Ecuador)                          Ima shutitaq canqui?
Quichua (Ecuador)                          Ima shutitac cangui?

Rapanui (Easter Island)                    Ko ai to'ou ingoa?
[Raramuri, see Tarahumara]
Romani [Gypsy] (central Europe)            Sar buڑos?
Romani [Sofia Erli] (Bulgaria)             Sar ti to alav?
Romanian (Romania)                         Cum va numiti?
Romanian (Romania)                         Care este numele tau?
Romanian (Romania)                         Cum te cheamã?
Romansch (Swizterland)                     Co has Ti num?
[Runasimi, see Quechua]
Russian (Russia)                           Kak vas zavut?
Russian (Russia) [informal]                Kak tebya zavut?
Rutoro (Uganda) [clan name]                Empako yawe?

Saami [Lappish] (Scandinavia)              Mii du namma lea?
Saami [Skolt] (Scandinavia)                Chii ton leäk?
Saanich (Vancouver Canada)                 Steng ?acha ts ?nsne?
Sakao (Vanuatu) [bad manners to ask]       I mgün hi?
Sakao (Vanuatu) [ask of 3rd person]        Watür âm mügün hi?
Samoan (Samoa) [informal]                  'O ai lou igoa?
Samoan (Samoa) [polite]                    'O ai lou suafa?
Sanskrit (India)                           Tava naama kim asti?
Sardinian (Italy)                          Comente ti muttis?
Sarnami (Suriname, Holland)                Tor ka naam hai?
Sarnami (Suriname, Holland)                Tohaar ka naam hai?
Scots [Ulster Scots] (Northern Ireland)    Whit wud the cry you?
Scottish Gaelic (Scotland) [formal]        Dé'n t-ainm a th'oirbh?
Scottish Gaelic (Scotland) [informal]      Dé'n t-ainm a th'ort?
Sema (India)                               Ozhe kiu kya?
Sepedi [Northern Sotho] (South Africa)     Leina la gago ke mang?
Sepedi [Northern Sotho] (South Africa)     O mang lebits'o lagago?
Serbian (Serbia, Yugoslavia)               Kako se zovete?
Serbian (Serbia, Yugoslavia) [informal]    Kako se zovesh?
Serrere (Senegal, Gambia)                  Nam néhé?
Seselwa [Seychelles Creole] (Seychelles)   Ki manyer ou apele?
Sesotho (Lesotho, South Africa)            Lebitso la hao ke mang?
Sesotho (Lesotho, South Africa) [surname]  Fane ya hao ke mang?
Setswana (South Africa, Botswana)          Leina le gago ke mang?
Setswana (South Africa, Botswana)          O bidewa mang? 
Setswana (South Africa, Botswana)          O mang? 
Shanghai (Shanghai China)                  Non sin sa?
Sgaw Karen (Thailand)                      Ná mi dà lèh?
Shelta (USA, Ireland) [old;no longer used] A linska hoos?
Sherpa [Helambu] (Nepal, Tibet)            Khea ti min chi himba?
Sherpa [Solu] (Nepal, Tibet)               Cheo re min khang hien?
Shina (Central Asia)                       Tei jek nom han?
Shokleng (South America)                   Ku a yiyi te halike te?
[Shona, see Chishona]
Shor (Russia) [given name]                 Seeñ adïñ kem?
Shor (Russia) [given name; polite]         Silerdiñ attarïñ kem?
Shor (Russia) [surname]                    Seeñ töliñ kem?
Shor (Russia) [surname; polite]            Silerdiñ töleriñ kem?
Shuar (Ecuador, Peru)                      Yáitiam?
Shuswap [Secwepemc] (Canada)               Sweti7 ke7 skwest?
Siswati [Swazi] (Swaziland)                Ngibani ligama lakho?
[Sioux, see Lakota]
Slovak (Slovakia)                          Ako sa voláte?
Slovak (Slovakia) [informal]               Ako sa voláڑ?
Slovenian (Slovenia)                       Kako vam je ime?
Slovenian (Slovenia)                       Kako ti je ime?
Slovenian (Slovenia) [informal]            Kako se imenujeڑ?
Slovenian (Slovenia)                       Kako se pisete?
Somali (Somalia, Ethiopia)                 Magacaa?
Sorbian [Upper Sorbian] (eastern Germany)  Kak rekaڑ?
[Sotho, see Sesotho and Sepedi]
Spanish (Spain, America)                   ¿Cómo se llama Usted?
Spanish (Spain, America)                   ¿Cuál es su nombre?
Spanish (Spain, America) [informal]        ¿Cómo te llamas?
Spanish (Spain, America) [informal]        ¿Cuál es tu nombre?
Spanish (Spain, America) [last name]       ¿Cuál es su apellido?
Spanish (Spain, America) [last name-inf.]  ¿Cuál es tu apellido?
Sranan (Suriname)                          Fa yu nen de?
Sudovian (Baltic region)                   Kai astei bilêtan?
Sundanese [Basa Sunda] (Indonesia)         Nami anjeun saha?
Sundanese [Basa Sunda] (Indonesia)         Saha nami anjeun?
[Swahili, see Kiswahili]
[Swazi, see Siswati]
Swedish (Sweden, Finland)                  Vad heter du?

Tagalog (Philippines)                      Ano ang pangalan mo?
Tagalog (Philippines)                      Ano ang ngalan mo?
Taiwanese [Chinese] (Taiwan)               Li kio sim-mih mia?
Taiwanese (Taiwan)                         Chnia meng lan gui shee?
Tajik (Tajikstan)                          Nomaton chist?
Tamashek (West Africa) [to a man]          Isem ennak?
Tamashek (West Africa) [to a man]          Isem n nek?
Tamashek (West Africa) [to a man]          M'esm nak?
Tamashek (West Africa) [to a woman]        Isem ennam?
Tamashek (West Africa) [to a man]          Isem n nem?
Tamashek (West Africa) [to a woman]        M'esm nam?
Tamil (India)                              Unnaku peyar enna?
Tamil (India)                              Un payar enna?
Tamil (India)                              Unga per ennanga?
Tarahumara [Raramuri] (Mexico) [to man]    Chú miriwé?
Tarahumara [Raramuri] (Mexico) [to woman]  Chú meriwé?
Tashkorghani (Central Asia)                Ta ato nom tsayz?
Tatar (Russia)                             Isemegez nichek?
Tatar (Russia)                             Isemej nichek?
Tatar (Russia) [informal]                  Sinen isemen nichek?
Tay (Vietnam)                              Ten múng le xang ma?
Telugu (India) [formal]                    Mee peru yemiti?
Telugu (India) [informal]                  Nee peru yemiti?
Telugu (India) [formal]                    Mi peru emiti?
Telugu (India) [informal]                  Ni peru emiti?
Tetum (East Timor) [formal - to elder]     Ita nia naran sa?
Tetum (East Timor) [informal]              O nia naran sa?
Tetum (East Timor)                         Ita nia naran saida?
Tetum (East Timor) [first and last name]   Ita nia naran ho apelido, hanusá?
[Teuso, see Icetot]
Thai (Thailand)                            Khun chêu a-rai?
Thai (Thailand)                            Kun cheo arai?
Thangmi [Thami] (Himalayas)                Nang-ko name hara?
Tibetan (Tibet)                            Kayrang gi mingla karay ray?
Tigrinya (Ethiopia, Eritrea) [to male]     Men shimka?
Tigrinya (Ethiopia, Eritrea) [to female]   Men shimki?
Tlingit (Canada)                           Uásse i-due-ssakt?
Tlingit (Southeastern Alaska)              Aadoo sawe?
Tok Pisin (Papua New Guinea)               Husat nem bilong yu?
Tok Pisin (Papua New Guinea)               Wanem nem bilong yu?
Tongan (Tonga)                             Ko hai ho hingoa?
Tongva (USA)                               Hahkh keem mo toi yam?
Totonac (Veracruz Mexico)                  Tuku wanikan wix?
Trobes Tokples (Trobriand Papua N. Guinea) Yokwa amiyagam?
[Tsalagi, see Cherokee]
Tseshaht (British Columbia Canada)         A chuck lah huck?
Tsonga (Southern Africa)                   U mani vito ra wena?
Tulu (India)                               Inkulno pudhaar encha?
Tulu (India)                               Inkulno pudhaar jaadho?
Tulu (India) [honorific]                   Eerena pudarenchina?
Tulu (India) [non-honorific]               Niklena pudarenchina?
Tukang Besi (Indonesia)                    Te ngaa'u te emai?
Tupi [Tembe Tenetehar] (Amazon Brazil)     Ma'ênungar ne-rêr?
Tupi [Tembe Tenetehar] (Amazon Brazil)     Ma'ênungar a'ê ne-rêr?
Turkish (Turkey, Northern Cyprus)          Isminiz ne?
Turkish (Turkey, Northern Cyprus)          Isminiz nedir?
Turkish (Turkey, Northern Cyprus)[informal]Isimin ne?
Turkish (Turkey, Northern Cyprus)          Senin adinne?
Turkmen (Turkmenistan)                     Sizing adïnïz näme?
Tuscarora (New York USA, Ontario Canada)   Beh-syah-theh?
Tuvan (Russia) [polite]                    Adïñar kïmïl?
Tzotzil (Chiapas Mexico)                   K'usi abi?
Tzotzil (Chiapas Mexico)                   K'usi abi li vo'ote?
Tzotzil (Chiapas Mexico)                   K'asi abi?

Udmurt (Russia)                            Kyzh ie tiliad niimdy?
Udmurt (Russia) [informal]                 Kyzy tynad nimyd?
Ukrainian (Ukraine)                        Yak vy nazyvayetsya?
Ukrainian (Ukraine) [informal]             Yak tebe zvut?
Ulwa (Nicaragua)                           Ayangma ai ka?
Urdu (India, Pakistan, Central Asia)       Aap kaa naam kyaa hai?
Ute (Colorado and Utah USA)                Ani ümüí nia?
Uvean (Vanuatu)                            Ko ai tou higoa?
Uyghur (Central Asia)                      Ismingiz nimä?
Uyghur (Central Asia)                      Etingiz nimä?
Uzbek (Uzbekistan)                         Sizning ismingiz nima?

Valencian (Spain)                          Com et diuen?
Venda (Southern Africa)                    Zina lavho ndinnyi?
Veps (Russia)                              Kut sindai kuctas?
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [to man]              Tê ông là gi?
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [to married woman]    Tê bà là gi?
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [to unmarried woman]  Tê cô là gi?
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [to young man]        Tê anh là gi?
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [to young woman]      Tê chi là gi?
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [to child]            Tê em là gi?
Visayan [Cebuano] (Philippines)            Unsay imong ngalan?
Visayan (Philippines)                      Unsa'y imong ngalan?
Visayan (Philippines)                      Kinsa'y ngalan mo?
Visayan (Philippines)                      Unsa'y ngalan nimo?
Votic (Russia)                             Mitá on sinuu nimi?

Wagiman (Australia)                        Baning-nga lawar ngigun?
Wakhi (Central Asia)                       Ti nungi chiz?
Wakhi [Xikwar] (Central Asia)              Ti nunge chist?
Wali (Northern Ghana)                      E youri la bo?
Welsh (Wales) [formal]                     Beth ydych enw chi?
Welsh (Wales) [informal]                   Beth ydy dy enw di?
Welsh (Wales) [informal]                   Beth yw dy enw?
Welsh (Wales) [who are you?]               Pwy ydych chi?
Wintu (California United States)           Mat yecunas 'iye 'ibewi?
Wolof (West Africa)                        Na nga tudd?
Wolof (West Africa)                        Nda ga tuda?

Xhosa (South Africa)                       Ngubani igama lahko?

Yao (South Malawi)                         Mwe linachi?
[Yao [Asia], see Mien]
Yiddish (Europe)                           Vas is dan numen?
Yiddish (Europe)                           Vi eyst ir?
Yiddish (Europe)                           Vi iz ayer nomen?
Yiddish (Europe) [informal]                Vi heystu?
Yoruba (Benin, Nigeria) [honorific]        Kí ni orúko yí:?
Yoruba (Benin, Nigeria) [honorific]        Kí ni orúko yín?
Yoruba (Benin, Nigeria) [non-honorific]    Kí ni orúko re?
Yucatec Maya (Southern Mexico)             Bix a k'aaba'?
Yucatec Maya (Yucatan Mexico)              Ba'ax a k'aaba'?
Yugur [Western Yugur] (Gansu China)        Senïñ atqa ni tighik-i?
Yugur [Western Yugur] (China) [surname]    Sen ni sïmïk-i?
Yupik (Alaska USA)                         Git tu zit?

Zapotec (Villa Alta Mexico)                Bi lau?
Zapotec (Zoogocho Mexico)                  Bi lio'?
Zapotec (Oaxaca Mexico)                    Tu laa luu?
Zulu (South Africa)                        Ngubani igama lakho?
Zulu (South Africa)                        Ungubani igama lakho?
Zulu (South Africa)                        Ubani igama lakho?*​


----------



## ارووجة (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية*

*"My name is..." in over 275 languages​*
*Abenaki (Maine USA, Canada)                ...nia.
Acateco (San Miguel Acatan Guatemala)      Hain...
Achuar (Ecuador)                           Wiyait jai...
Adyghe (Middle East)                       Sa...
Afrikaans (southern Africa)                My naam is...
Ainu [Saru dialect] (Japan)                Kurehe anakne...ne.
[Akan, see Asante and Fante]
Akha (China, Southeast Asia)               ...leh ku-eu meh.
Akha (Thailand)                            ...leh co uh ma.
Aklanon (Philippines)                      Ro ngaean ko si...
Albanian (Albania, Yugoslavia)             Unë quhem...
Albanian (Albania, Yugoslavia)             Mua më quajnë...
Altai (Russia) [given name]                Meniñ adïm...
Altai (Russia) [surname]                   Meniñ öbököm...
Amharic (Ethiopia, Israel, Egypt)          Sime...no.
Amharic (Ethiopia, Israel, Egypt)          Simae...now.
Amis (Taiwan)                              Ci...hananay kako.
[Anishinaabe, see Ojibwe]
Apache (Arizona USA)                       ...gonszee.
Arabic (Middle East, Northern Africa)      'Ismi...
Aragonese (Aragon Spain)                   Me clamo...
Aragonese (Eastern Aragon Spain)           Me digo...
Arapaho (Oklahoma USA)                     Neneeninoo...
Arapaho (Oklahoma USA)                     Nenee'eesi'inoo
Armenian [Eastern] (Armenia)               Anun's...e.
Armenian [Eastern] (Armenia)               Im anunn...e.
Asante (Ghana)                             Yefré me...
Asante (Ghana)                             Me dí de...
Asante (Ghana)                             Mede...
Assyrian [Eastern Assyrian] (Assyria)      Shimmee...eeleh.
Assyrian [Western Assyrian] (Assyria)      Shem...ithau.
Asturian (Spain)                           Llámome...
Asturian (Spain)                           El mio nome ye...
Atayal (Taiwan)                            ...lalu' mu.
Atayal (Taiwan)                            ...heya ga lalu' mu'.
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Sutixax ...wa.
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Sutijara ...wa.
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Nayan sutijaj...
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              ...satáwa.
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran)             Mänìm adím...
[Aztec, see Náhuatl]

Balti (India, Pakistan)                    Nge ming takpo...yin.
Bambara (Mali) [given name]                Ni togo... 
Bambara (Mali) [given name]                N togo...
Bambara (Mali) [given name]                N togo ye...
Bambara (Mali) [family name]               Ni jamu...
[Bangla, see Bengali]
[Basa Sunda, see Sundanese]
Basque (Spain, France)                     Nire izena...da.
Belorussian (Belarus)                      Mianié zavút'...
Belorussian (Belarus)                      Mianié klichut'....
Bengali (Bangladesh, India)                Amar nam...
Bislama (Vanuatu)                          Nem blong mi...
Bisu (China, Thailand, Myanmar)            Ga hméng...
Bole (Nigeria)                             Súnnó...
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina)           Zovem se...
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina)           Ime mi je...
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina)           Moje je ime...
Breton (Brittany France)                   ...eo ma anv.
Brigidian (western Ireland)                Mwo anam ies...
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya)                   Lisina liange bali...
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)                       Kazvam se...
Burmese (Myanmar) [said by men]            Cano nanme...lou k'obade.
Burmese (Myanmar) [said by men]            Cano lou k'obade...
Burmese (Myanmar) [said by women]          Cana nanme...lou k'obade.
Burmese (Myanmar) [said by women]          Cana lou k'obade...
Burushashki (Northern Pakistan)            Jaa eik...bila.
[Byelorussian, see Belorussian]

[Cambodian, see Khmer]
Cantonese [Chinese] (China)                Ngo gow mang hai...
Cantonese [Chinese] (China)                Ngo giu jo...
Cantonese [Chinese] (China)                Ngo kiu tso...
Cantonese [Chinese] (China) [family name]  Ngo sing...   
Cassubian (Northweast Poland)              Moje miono je...
Cassubian (Northweast Poland)              Naze'wóm sa...
Catalan (Spain)                            Em dic...
Chamorro (Guam)                            Na'an-hu si...
Cherokee [Tsalagi] (United States)         ...da-wa-do.
Cherokee [Tsalagi] (United States)         ...da wa to:a.
Cheyenne (United States)                   ...náheshevéhe.
Chichewa (Malawi)                          Dzina langa ndi...
Chickasaw (United States)                  Sa holhchifo ut...
Chinyanja (Zambia, Malawi)                 Dzina langa ndine ma...
Chinyanja (Zambia, Malawi)                 Ndìnè...
[Chippewa, see Ojibwe]
Chishona (Zimbabwe)                        Zita rangu ndi...
Chishona (Zimbabwe)                        Zita rangu i... 
Chishona (Zimbabwe)                        Lebits'o laka ke...
Chishona (Zimbabwe)                        Ndinonzi...
Chitonga (Zambia)                          Ndime...
Chitumbuka (North Malawi)                  Zinalane ndine...
Choctaw (Oklahoma United States)           Sa hohchifo ut...
[Chinese, see Cantonese, Hoi San, and Mandarin]
[Circassian, see Adyghe]
Cochimi (Mexico)                           Ñaapa...with ñixith.
Cocopa (Mexico)                            ...at'y ñaxim.
Comanche (United States)                   Nu nahnia tsa...
Comoran (Comoros)                          Dzina langu...
Cree (North America)                       ...ntisn~ihka'son.
Cree (North America)                       ...nitisin~ihk'ason.
Cree (North America)                       ...nit'sîyihkâson. 
Croatian (Croatia, Bosnia)                 Zovem se...
Croatian (Croatia, Bosnia)                 Ime mi je...
Czech (Czech Republic)                     Jmenuji se...

Dagaare (Ghana, Burkina Faso)              N yuori la...
Dakota (United States, Canada)             ...emakiyapi do.
Danish (Denmark)                           Jeg hedder...
Danish (Denmark)                           Mit navn er...
Dawan (West Timor Indonesia)               Au kanke...
Dawan (West Timor Indonesia)               Au kanku...
[Delaware, see Lenape]
Dhivehi (Maldives)                         Aharenge namakee...
Dhivehi (Maldives)                         Magey namakee...
Drehu (New Caledonia)                      Ame ni tre...
Dusun (Sabah Malaysia)                     Ngaran ku nopo n'ga ihh...
Dutch (Netherlands, Belgium)               Ik heet...
Dutch (Netherlands, Belgium)               Mijn naam is...
Dzongkha (Bhutan)                          Ngi ming...ing.
Dzongkha (Bhutan)                          Nyi-gi ming...ing.

Ekegusii (Kenya)                           Korokura kwa...
English (America, Australia, UK)           My name is...
English [Strine dialect] (Australia)       Maw nyme is...
English [Texan] (Texas United States)      I'm...
English [old English] (old Britain)        Min nama is...
[Eskimo, see Inuktitut and Inuttut]
Esperanto (international use)              Mi nomig^as ...
Estonian (Estonia)                         Mu nimi on...
Estonian (Estonia)                         Minu nimi on...
[Euskara, see Basque]
Ewe (Ghana)                                Nkninye...

Fante (Ghana)                              Yefere me...
Faroese (Faroe Islands)                    Eg eiti...
Farsi (Iran, Afghanistan, Tajikistan)      Esm e man...eh.
Farsi (Iran, Afghanistan, Tajikistan)      Nom e ma...ast.
[Filipino, see Tagalog]
Fijian (Fiji)                              O yau o...
Fijian (Fiji)                              Na yacaqu o...
Finnish (Finland)                          Minun nimeni on...
Finnish (Finland)                          Mun nimeni on...
Finnish (Finland)                          Nimeni on...
Finnish (Helsinki Finland)                 Mun nimi on...
Finnish (Espoo Finland)                    Mie oun...
Fon (Benin, Togo)                          U no nyi...
French (France, Africa, Asia)              Je m'appelle...
French (France, Africa, Asia)              Mon nom est...
Fulani [Pular] (West Africa)               Mido wieta...
Fulani (West Africa)                       Ko...njeyaa mi.

Ga (Ghana)                                 Achomi...
Galician (Spain)                           Chámome...
Gallo (France)                             J'ae non...
Georgian [Kartuli] (Georgia, former USSR)  Mem...kvia.
Georgian [Kartuli] (Georgia, former USSR)  ...mkvia.
Georgian [Kartuli] (Georgia, former USSR)  Chemi sakhelia...
German (Central Europe)                    Ich heiße...
German (Central Europe)                    Mein Name ist...
German (Central Europe)                    Ich bin...
German (Central Europe) [informal]         Ich bin der...
German (Zurich Switzerland) [surname]      Min Name isch...
German (Zurich Switzer.) [1st name female] Ich bi d'...
German (Zurich Switzer.) [first name male] Ich bi dae...
Gong [Ugong] (Thailand)                    Ngá nyéung...
Greek [Hellenic] (Greece, Cyprus)          Me lene...
Greek [Hellenic] (Greece, Cyprus)          To onoma mou ine...
Greek [Hellenic] (Greece, Cyprus)          Onomazome...
Griko (Salento Italy)                      Evo' ku'o...
Guarani (Paraguay)                         Che réra...
Gujarati (Gujerat State, India)            MaruuN naam...chhe.
Gurenne (Northern Ghana)                   M yuure yiire la...

Hakka (China, Malaysia)                    Nga miang he...
Hausa (West Africa)                        Sunana...
Hausa (West Africa)                        Sunansa...
Hawaiian (Hawaii)                          'O...ko'u inoa.
Hebrew (Israel)                            Shmi...
[Hellenic, see Greek]
Hindi (India, East Asia)                   Mera naam...hai.
Hiri Motu (Papua New Guinea)               Lau egu ladana be...
Hmong [Miao] (Laos, Thailand)              Kuv lub npe hu ua...
Hñähñu (Mexico)                            Nugi dra...
Hoi San (China)                            Ngoi ham du...
Hokkien (Taiwan)                           Wa-eh mia si...
Hokkien (Taiwan)                           Gwa eh miya si..
Hokkien (Taiwan)                           Gua kio chue...
Hopi (North America)                       Nu'...yan maatsiwa.
Huaorani (Ecuador)                         Bookoo amomo...
Huaorani (Ecuador)                         Boto...
Hungarian [Magyar] (Hungary)               ...nak hيvnak.
Hungarian [Magyar] (Hungary)               ...nek hيvnak.
Hungarian [Magyar] (Hungary)               ...vagyok.
Hungarian (Hungary)[ans. to offical ques.] A nevem...

Icelandic (Iceland)                        Ég heiti...
Icetot (Uganda)                            Eda ncie...
Igbo (Nigeria)                             Aha m bu...
[Ik, see Icetot]
Ilokano (Philippines)                      Iti naganco ket...
Ilokano (Philippines)                      Siac ni...
Indonesian (Indonesia) [most common]       Nama saya...
Indonesian (Indonesia) [very formal]       Nama saya adalah...
Indonesian (Indonesia) [informal]          Nama gua...
[Inupiaq, see Inuktitut]
Inuktitut [Eskimo] (Baffin Island Canada)  ...ujunga.
Inuktitut [Eskimo] (Western Nunavut Can.)  ...guyuga
Inuktitut [Eskimo] (Canada)                Uvanga...
Inuktitut [Eskimo] (Canada)                Uvanga atiga...
Inuttut [Greenlandic, Eskimo] (Greenland)  ...mik ateqarpunga.
Inuttut (Greenland)                        Uanga ateqarpunga...
Irish Gaelic (Ireland)                     Is mise...
Irish Gaelic (Ireland)                     ...is ainm dom.
Italian (Italy)                            Mi chiamo...
Italian (Como Northern Italy)              Me ciame...
Itbayaten (Batanes Philippines)            Nu ngaran ko am...

Japanese (Japan)                           Watashi no namae wa...
Japanese (Japan)                           Watakushi wa...desu.
Japanese (Japan) [humble]                  ...to moushimasu.
Japanese (Japan) [by male, informal]       Boku wa...da.
Japanese (Japan) [by male, very informal]  Ore wa...da.
Japanese (Japan) [by female, informal]     Watashi wa...desu.
Japanese (Japan) [by female, informal]     Atashi wa...wa.
Javanese (Indonesia)                       Nami kula...
Jèrriais (Jersey)                          Man nom est...

Kadazan (Sabah Malaysia)                   Ngaan ku nopo n'ga ihh...
Kanienkehaka [Mohawk] (United States)      ...yonkyats.
Kanienkehaka [Mohawk] (United States)      ...ne nin'kiats.
Kanjobal [Q'anjob'al] (Guatemala)          In b'i chi yiq...
Kannada (India)                            Nanna hesaru...
Kannada (India)                            Nanna hesaru...antha.
Kapampangan (Philippines)                  Ing lagiu ku...
Kapampangan (Philippines)                  Aku i...
Karen (Thailand)                           Yer me may...
Kasen (Ghana, Burkina Faso)                Amo yere mo...
Kaurna (Southern Australia)                Ngai narri...
Kekchi (Guatemala)                         Link'aba aj...
Khakas (Russia)                            Adym...
Khmer [Cambodian] (Cambodia)               Kh'nyohm ch'muah...
Khowar (India)                             Ma nam...
Kikongo (Congo, Angola)                    Nkumbu ame i...
Kinyarwanda (Rwanda)                       Nitwa...
Kiribati (Pacific Is.)                     Arau bon...
Kirghiz (Kirghizstan)                      Menin atëm...
Kirundi (Burundi)                          Nitwa...
Kisanga (Bunkeya Congo-Kinshasa)           Dijina dyami y...
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa)               Jina langu ni...
Kiswahili (Southeast Africa)               Naitwa...
Kituba (Africa)                            Nkumbu na mu ke...
Kituba (Africa)                            Nkumbwamu...
Komi-Permyak (Russia)                      Menö shuöny?
Komi-Zyryan (Russia)                       Menö shuöny?
Konkani [Konknni] (India)                  Megele naav....mhonu.
Konkani [Konknni] (India)                  Megele naav...
Korean (Korea) [polite]                    Je irumum...imnida.
Korean (Korea)                             Nae irumun...imnida.
Korean (Korea)                             Nanun...imnida. 
Krio (Sierra Leone)                        Na mi name...
Krioulu (Cape Verde)                       Nha nomi e...
Kukatja (Australia)                        Ngayukutju yini...
Kukatja (Australia)                        Yinitju ngayuku...
Kumeyaay (Mexico)                          Ñaapa...ñixi.
Kumeyaay (Mesa Grande USA)                 ...wii nyechuuhii.
Kuna (Panama)                              An nuga...
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia)                 Aame...
[Kweyol, see Creole]

Lahu (China, Burma, Thailand)              ...meh ve.
Lahu (Thailand)                            ...meh vay you.
Lakhota [Sioux](United States) [by female] ...emaciyapi ye.
Lakhota [Sioux] (United States) [by male]        ...emaciyapi yelo.
Lakhota (North America) [by male]          Emachiyanpilo...
Lakhota (North America) [by female]        Emachiyanpiye...
Lakhota (North America) [by male]          Caje imaciya pelo...
Lakhota (North America) [by female]        Caje imaciya i...
Lakhota (North America)                    ...miye.
Lao (Laos)                                 Khawy seu...
[Lappish, see Sami]
Latin (ancient Rome, Vatican)              Meum nomen...est.
Latvian (Latvian)                          Mani sauc...
Lenape [Delaware] (United States)          ...dëluwènsi.
Lepcha (India, Nepal, Bhutan)              Kasu-sá ábryáng...go.
Lingala (Congo, Angola)                    Nkómbó na ngáí...
Lisu (Thailand)                            Ngua mi...nga.
Lisu (Thailand)                            Wah ee mu...
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                     Mano vardas yra...
Livonian (Livonia)                         Min nim um...
Low Saxon (Germany)                        Ick heet...
Luganda (Uganda)                           Erinnya lyange nze...
Luganda (Uganda)                           Errinya lyange, nze...
Lunyankole (Mbarara South Uganda)          Eizina ryangye ndi...
Lunyoro (West Uganda)                      Ibara lyange niryo... 
Lunyoro (West Uganda)                      Ninyetwa...
Luo (Kenya, Tanzania)                      Nyinga en...
Luritja (Australia)                        Ngayuku ini...
Luritja (Australia)                        Ngayulu yini...

Macedonian (Macedonia)                     Jas se vikam...
Macedonian (Macedonia)                     Moeto ime e...
[Magyar, see Hungarian]
Malagasy (Madagascar)                      ...no anarako.
Malay (Malaysia, Brunei)                   Nama saya...
Malayalam (India)                          Ente peru...
Maltese (Malta)                            Jisimni...
Maltese (Malta)                            Jien jisimni...
Maltese (Malta)                            Jiena jisimni...
Mam (Guatemala)                            Wéya nbi...
Mambila (Nigeria)                          Yili mò né...ma.
Mandarin [Chinese] (China)                 Wo shi...
Mandarin [Chinese] [family name] (China)   Wo xing...
Mandarin [Chinese] [family name] (China)   Wo du ming d'zi...
Mandarin [Chinese] [given name] (China)    Wo jiao...
Mandinka (West Africa)                     Ntoo mu...leti.
Manx (Britain)                             Ta mee ...
Manx (Britain)                             S'mee...
Manx (Britain)                             Ta...yn ennym orrym.
Maori (New Zealand, Cook Islands)          Ko...toku ingoa.
Mapudungun (Chilie, Argentina)             Inchi...pigen.
Marathi (Maharashtra India)                Maaze naawa...
Mari [Hill Mari] (Russia)                  Min'...ulam.
Mari [Meadow Mari] (Russia)                Myi...ulam.
Marshalles (Marshall Islands)              Eta in...
Mashi (Bukavu Congo-Kinshasa)              Nie...
[Mayan, see Akateka, Kanjobal, Tzotzil and Yucatec Maya]]
Mazahua (Mexico)                           Ni chujüzgô...
[Mbisu, see Bisu]
Mende (Sierra Leone)                       Nya ley...
[Miao, see Hmong]
Mien [Yao] (Laos, Thailand)                Yie heuc...
Mien [Yao] (Laos, Thailand)                Yie nyei mbuox heuc...
Mien [Yao] (Laos, Thailand)                Yie...
Mien [Yao] (Laos, Thailand) [clan name]    Yie fingx...
Mien [Yao] (Thailand)                      Ah nyee bua hiew...ah.
Mikmaq (Canada)                            Nín teluisi...
Milanese [Lombard] (Milan Italy)           Me ciami ...
Minangkabau (Sumatra Indonesia) [polite]   Namo ambo... 
Minangkabau (Sumatra Indonesia) [informal] Namo awak...
Minangkabau (Sumatra Indonesia) [impolite] Namo aden...
Mingo (North America)                      ...kyásö.
Mingo (North America)                      ...ní' kyásö.
Mixtec (Santa Catarina Estetla Mexico)     Nani yu'u...
[Mohawk, see Kanienkehaka]
Mon (Burma)                                'Ua manùm yamu'...
Mongolian (Mongolia, Northern China)       Minii ner...
Mongolian (Mongolia) [full name]           Minii ovog ner...
Mòoré (Burkina Faso)                       Mam yuurla...
Mpi (Thailand)                             Nga m mí...
Muskogee (Oklahoma & Florida USA)          ...cvhocefkvt os.

Náhuatl [Aztec] (Mexico, El Salvador)      Nehuatl notoka...
Nama (Namibia)                             Ti inons ge...
Navajo (United States)                     ...yinishyé.
Naxi (Yunnan China)                        Nge...miq.
Ndebele (South Africa)                     Ibizo lami ngu...
Ndebele (South Africa)                     Elami igama ngingu...
Nepali (Nepal)                             Mero nam...ho.
Newari (Nepal, India)                      Jigu naan...khaw.
Ngambay (Chad)                             Ri-m tò...
Nigerian Pidgin (Nigeria)                  My name na...
Nimo (Papua New Guinea)                    Ena sida...
Norwegian [Bokmaal] (Norway)               Jeg heter...
Norwegian [Bokmaal] (Norway)               Mitt navn er...
Norwegian [Nynorsk] (Norway)               Eg heiter...
Norwegian [Sortlandsk] (Sortland Norway)   &Aelig;g heite...
Norwegian [Sortlandsk] (Sortland Norway)   &Aelig; heite...

Ojibwe [Anishinaabe, Chippewa] (N.America) ...nindizhinikaaz.
Oriya (India, Bangladesh)                  Mo naam...
Ossetian (Georgia)                         Mæ nom u khuyny...
Otetela (Lodja Congo-Kinshasa)             Lokombo lami...

Paipai (Mexico)                            Ñe...ik ñrhiich.
Palauan (Palau)                            A ngklek a...
Palenquero (Colombia)                      Me ñamo...
Papiamentu (Dutch Antilles, Aruba)         Mi nomber ta...
Pashto (Afghanistan, Pakistan)             Zema num...day.
Pho Karen (Thailand)                       Yá mîn mwéh...lâw.
Phorhépecha [Purépecha] (Michoacán México) Ji arhinhasïna...
[Pidgin, see Nigerian Pidgin  and Tok Pisin]
Pijin (Solomon Islands)                    Nem blong mi...
Pipil (El Salvador)                        Nutukay...
Pipil (El Salvador)                        Naha nutukay...
Pitjantjatjara (Australia)                 Ngayulu...
Pitjantjatjara (Australia)                 Ngayuku ini...
[Police Motu, see Hiri Motu]
Polish (Poland) [full name]                Nazywam sie...
Polish (Poland) [given name]               Mam na imie...
Portuguese (Portugal)                      Chamo-me...
Portuguese (Portugal)                      Meu nome é...
Potawatomi (United States)                 ...ndezhnekas.
[Pular, see Fulani]
Punjabi (India)                            Mayra naan...hai.
Punjabi (India)                            Mera na...hai.
[Purépecha, see Phorhépecha]

[Q'anjob'al, see Kanjobal]
Quechua Ayacuchano (Ayacucho Peru)         ...mi sutiy.
Quechua Ayacuchano (Ayacucho Peru)         ...sutiy.
Quechua Ayacuchano (Ayacucho Peru)         Sutikuni...
Quechua Cochabambino (Cochabamba Bolivia)  ...mi sutiy.
Quechua Cuzqueño [if name ends w/consonant]...mi sutiy.
Quechua Cuzqueño [if name ends w/vowel]    ...n sutiy.
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru)              ...chan sutiyqa.
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru)              Sutiymi....
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru)              Sutiyqa....
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru)              Ñoqaqpaga ...n.
Quichua (Ecuador)                          Ñucaca...shutimi cani.
Quichua (Ecuador)                          Ñucaca...mi cani.

Rapanui (Easter Island)                    To'oku ingoa ko...
[Raramuri, see Tarahumara]
Romanian (Romania)                         Ma numesc...
Romanian (Romania)                         Numele meu este...
Romansch (Switzerland)                     Jau hai num...
[Runasimi, see Quechua]
Russian (Russia)                           Menya zavut...

Saami [Lappish] (Northern Scandinavia)      Mu namma lea...
Saami [Lappish] (Northern Scandinavia)     Mun lean...
Saami [Skolt] (Scandinavia)                Mon leäm...
Sakao (Vanuatu) [bad manners to tell name] Aség mügün...
Samoan (Samoa)                             'O lo'u igoa 'o...
Samoan (Samoa)                             'o a'u o...
Sardinian (Sardinia)                       Eo mi naro...
Sarnami (Suriname, Holland)                Hamaar naam ... hai.
Scots [Ulster Scots] (Northern Ireland)    A cry masel...
Scottish Gaelic (Scotland)                 'S mise...
Scottish Gaelic (Scotland)                 'Se...an t-ainm a th'orm-sa.
Sepedi [Northern Sotho] (South Africa)     Leina la ka ke...
Sepedi [Northern Sotho] (South Africa)     Lebits'o laka ke...
Serbian (Serbia, Yugoslavia)               Zovem se...
Seselwa [Seychelles Creole] (Seychelles)   Mon apel...
Sesotho (Lesotho, South Africa)            Lebitso la ka ke...
Sesotho (Lesotho, South Africa) [surname]  Fane ya ka ke...
Setswana (Botswana, South Africa)          Leina la me ke...
Sgaw Karen (Thailand)                      Yá mi mè...law.
Shelta (USA, Ireland) [old;no longer used] Mweelsha's linska is...
Sherpa [Helambu] (Nepal, Tibet)            Nga ti min...himba.
Sherpa [Solu] (Nepal, Tibet)               Nge min...hien.
Shimasiwa (Comoros)                        Mi opara...
Shina (Central Asia)                       Mei nom...han.
Shingazidja (Comoros)                      Mi...
Shokleng (South America)                   Eñ yiyi ha wu..ke te.
[Shona, see Chishona]
Shor (Russia) [given name]                 Meeñ adïm...
Shor (Russia) [surname]                    Meeñ tölim...
Shuar (Ecuador, Peru)                      Wiña naárka...aiti.
Shuar (Ecuador, Peru)                      ...aitjai
Shuar (Ecuador, Peru)                      Wikia...aitjai.
Shuar (Ecuador, Peru)                      Wikia...jai.
[Sioux, see Lakota]
Siswati [Swazi] (South Africa)             Ligama lami ngi...
Slovak (Slovakia)                          Volám sa...
Slovenian (Slovenia)                       Jaz sem...
Slovenian (Slovenia)                       Ime mi je...
Slovenian (Slovenia)                       Pisem se..
Somali (Somalia, Ethiopia)                 Magacaygu waa...
Somali (Somalia, Ethiopia)                 Maga aniga...
Somali (Somalia, Ethiopia)                 ...ba la i yiraahdaa.
[Sotho, see Sepedi and Sesotho)
Spanish (Spain, America)                   Me llamo...
Spanish (Spain, America)                   Mi nombre es...
Spanish (Spain, America) [family name]     Mi apellido es...
Sudovian [Jatvingian] (Baltic region)      Majas emenis ast... 
Sundanese [Basa Sunda] (Indonesia)         Nami abdi...
Sundanese [Basa Sunda] (Indonesia)         Nami kuring...
[Swahili, see Kiswahili]
[Swazi, see Siswati]
Swedish (Sweden, Finland)                  Jag heter...
Swedish (Sweden, Finland)                  Mitt namn är...

Tagalog (Philippines)                      Ang pangalan ko ay si...
Tagalog (Philippines)                      Ako ay...
Tagalog (Philippines)                      Ako ay si...
Tagalog (Philippines)                      Ang ngalan ko si...
Tajik (Tajikistan)                         Esm e man...eh.
Tamashek (West Africa)                     Isemnin...
Tamil (India)                              En peyar...
Tamil (India)                              En peyar...irukiradu.
Tarahumara  [Raramuri] (Mexico)            Nijé koriwé...
Tatar (Russia)                             Minem ismen...
Telugu (India)                             Naa peru...
Tetum (East Timor)                         Hau nia naran...
Tetum (East Timor)                         Ha'u nia naran...
[Teuso, see Icetot]
Thai (Thailand) [said by men]              Phom chêu...
Thai (Thailand) [said by women]            Dii-chan chêu...
Thai (Thailand)                            Chan cheo...
Thangmi [Thami] (Himalayas)                Gai-go name...tha-du.
Tibetan (Tibet)                            Ngay mingla...ray.
Tibetan (Tibet)                            Ngah...yin.
Tigrinya (Ethiopia, Eritrea)               Shimey...iyu.
Tlingit (Southeastern Alaska)              Yandakin...naxatsitee.
Tok Pisin (Papua New Guinea)               Nem bilong me...
Tongan (Tonga Pacific Islands)             Ko...au.
Totonac (Veracruz Mexico)                  Kin takuwini...
[Tsalagi, see Cherokee]
Tseshaht (British Columbia Canada)         Uutlamah...
Tsonga (Southern Africa)                   Vito ra mina i...
Tukang Besi (Indonesia) [by male]          Te ngaasu te La...
Tukang Besi (Indonesia) [by female]        Te ngaasu te Wa...
Tulu (India)                               Yenna pudar...
Tulu (India)                               Yenna pudaru...pandda.
Tupi [Tembe Tenetehar] (Amazon Brazil)     He-rêr...
Tupi [Tembe Tenetehar] (Amazon Brazil)     He-rêr a'ê...
Turkish (Turkey, Northern Cyprus)          Benim adim...
Turkish (Turkey, Northern Cyprus)          Adim...
Turkish (Turkey, Northern Cyprus)          Ismim...
Tuvan (Russia)                             Meeñ adïm...
Tzotzil (Chiapas Mexico)                   ...jbi.
Tzotzil (Chiapas Mexico)                   Li jbie...

Udmurt (Russia)                            Mynam niimy...
Ukrainian (Ukraine)                        Mene zavut...
Ukrainian (Ukraine) [informal]             Ya nazyvayusia...
Ulwa (Nicaragua)                           Yang ayangki âka...
Urdu (Pakistan, India)                     Mera nam...hai.
Ute (Colorado and Utah USA)                Nünai nia...
Uvean (Vanuatu)                            Ko au ko...
Uyghur (Central Asia)                      Mening ismim...

Valencian (Spain)                          El meu nom es...
Valencian (Spain)                          A mi me diuen...
Venda (South Africa)                       Zina langa ndi...
Venda (South Africa)                       Ndi...
Vietnamese (Vietnam)                       Tên tôi là
Vietnamese (Vietnam)                       Toi...
Visayan [Cebuano] (Philippines)            Ako si...
Võru (Estonia)                             Mina olõ...
Votic (Russia)                             Minuu nimi on...

Wakhi [Xikwar] (Central Asia)              Zhu noongi...
Wakhi [Xikwar] (Central Asia)              Jhu nunge...
Wali (Northern Ghana)                      N youri la...
Warumungu (Australia)                      Ajjinyi ngini wini...
Welsh (Wales)                              ...ydw i.
Welsh (Wales)                              ...ydy f'enw i.
Wintu (California USA)                     Neto-yet...
Wolof (West Africa)                        Maangi tudd...

Xhosa (South Africa)                       Igama lami wu...

Yao (South Malawi)                         Une linaliangu...
[Yao (Asia), see Mien]
Yoruba (Benin, Niger)                      Orúkoò mi ni...
Yoruba (Benin, Niger)                      Èmi ni...
Yucatec Maya (Mexico)                      In k'aaba'e...
Yucatec Maya (Mexico)                      ...in k'aaba'.
Yugur [Western Yugur] (Gansu China)        Menïñ atqa...tighik.
Yugur [Western Yugur] (China) [surname]    Men...sïmïk.
Yupik (Alaska USA)                         Wingaa...

Zapotec (Mexico)                           Nea liáh...
Zulu (South Africa)                        Igama lami ngu...
Zulu (South Africa)                        Igama lami ngingu...​*


----------



## ارووجة (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية*

*"Do you speak English?" in over 215 languages​*
*Adyghe (Middle East)                    Englizibza wuzuhhure?
Adyghe (Middle East)                    Englizibza wegoshaano washeaa?
Afrikaans (Southern Africa)             Praat u Engels?
Afrikaans (Southern Africa)             Praat jy Engels?
Ainu (Japan)                            English itak eeramam ya?
Ainu (Japan) [do you speak Japanese?]   Sisam itak eeramam ya?
Ainu (Japan) [do you speak Russian?]    Huresisam itak eeraman ya?
[Akan, see Asante and Fante]
Akha (China, Southeast Asia)            Galapyu dawsinya ma lo?
Aklanon (Philippines)                   Makahambae ka it English?
Aklanon (Philippines)                   Antigo ka maghambae it English?
Aklanon (Philippines)                   Antigo ka mag-Ingles?
Aklanon (Philippines)                   Antigo ka mag-iningles?
Aklanon (Philippines)                   Antiguhuam ka mag-Ingles?
Aklanon (Philippines)                   Kahambaea ka it English?
Alabamu (Texas USA)                     Wachiinat naalhiika?
Albanian (Albania, Yugoslavia)          A flisni anglisht?
Albanian (Albania, Yugoslavia)          A flisni ju anglisht?
Altai (Russia) [do you speak Altai?]    Sler altaylap kuuchïndap jadaar ba?
Amharic (Ethiopia) [to man]             Engelzinya towkaleh?  
Amharic (Ethiopia) [to woman]           Engelzinya towkalesh?
Amharic (Ethiopia) [to man]             Ënglizënya tinageraleh?
Amharic (Ethiopia) [to woman]           Ënglizënya tinagerialesh?
Amharic (Ethiopia) [plural]             Ënglizënya tinageralachihu?
Amharic (Ethiopia) [respectful]         Ënglizënya yenageralu?
Amharic (Ethiopia)                      Ënglizënya yichëlallu?
Apache (Arizona USA)                    Ya' Nnaa biyati'k'ehgo yánlti?
Apache (Arizona USA) [informal]         Ya' Nnaak'ehgo yánlti'?
Arabic (Middle East, North Africa)      Hal tatakalam al-inglizia?
Arabic (Middle East, North Africa)      Hal tatakalam inglizi?
Arabic (Egypt)                          Bitakalam inglizi?
Arabic (Egypt) [to a man]               Enta bititkallim inglizi?
Arabic (Egypt) [to a woman]             Enti bititkallimi inglizi?
Arabic (Morocco)                        Wesh ke-ttkillim en-nigliza?
Arabic (North Africa) [to man]          Tahdar l-ingliiziyya?
Arabic (North Africa) [to woman]        T'hadrii l-ingliiziyya?
Armenian [Western] (Armenia)            Ankleren geh khossis?
Armenian [Eastern] (Armenia)            Khosum es ankleren?
Asante (Ghana)                          Wótè Borofó?
Asante (Ghana)                          Wótè Borofó anãa?
Assyrian [Eastern Assyrian] (Mideast)   Que hamzimit English?
Asturian (Spain)                        ¿Fala inglé?
Atayal (Taiwan)                         Baq su' kmal ke' na Ikilis ga?
Atayal (Taiwan)                         Baq su' kmal ket na Ikilis ka?
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)           Juma parlt"ati englisaj?
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran)          Ingilisjae basa dusurasaen?
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran)          Ìnglisce danîshînîz?
[Azeri, see Azerbaijani]
[Aztec, see Náhuatl]

[Basa Sunda, see Sundanese]
Basque (Spain, France)                  Ingelesez hitzegiten duzu?
Basque (Spain, France)                  Hitz egiten al duzu ingelesez? 
Batak (Indonesia, Sumatra, Philippines) Diantusi ho do marhata Inggris?
Belorussian (Belarus)                   Vy razmauláyetie pa-angiélsku?
Belorussian (Belarus)                   Ci vy razmauliaecie pa-anhielsku? 
Bengali (Bangladesh, India)             Tumi ingreji kotha bolo?
Bengali (Bangladesh, India)             Tumi ingreji bolte paro?
Bengali (Bangladesh, India)             Apni ki ingreji bolte paren?
Biloxi (Mississippi Valley USA)         Tanyosan hanyadi' ade' yade'di?
Bislama (Vanuatu)                       Yu save tok tok long Inglis?
Bislama (Vanuatu)                       Yu toktok Inglis?
Bislama (Vanuatu)                       Yu save Inglis?
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina)        Govoris li engleski?
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina)        Znas li engleski?
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina)        Znades li engleski?
Breton (Brittany France)                Komz Saozneg a rit?
Breton (Brittany France)                Ha gouzout a rit Saozneg?
Brigidian (western Ireland)             Shpechen twon Anglaisian?
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya)                Omanyile lulunjalu?
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya)                Omanyile lulungeresa?
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya)                Omanyule lusungu?
Bulgarian (Bulgaria) [polite]           Govorite li angliski?
Bulgarian (Bulgaria) [familiar]         Govorish li angliski?
Burmese (Myanmar) (said by man)         Hkamya ingalei lou pyodathala?
Burmese (Myanmar) (said by man)         K'amya ingaleiq zaga lo pyaw daq thala?
Burmese (Myanmar) (said by woman)       Shin ingalei lou yodathala?
Burmese (Myanmar) (said by woman)       Shin ingaleiq zaga lo pyaw daq thala?
Burushashki (Northern Pakistan)         Une Anggreezi hei baa?
Burushashki (Northern Pakistan)         Une Anggreezi echaa?
Burushashki (Northern Pakistan)         Anggreezi goor JuChilaa?
Burushashki (Northern Pakistan)         Angrezi juchi bila?
[Byelorussian, see Belorussian]

[Cambodian, see Khmer]
Cantonese [Chinese] (China)             Nei sik msik gong ying man?
Cassubian (Northweast Poland)           Godosz po angelsku?
Catalan (Andorra, Spain, France)        Parles anglès?
Chechen (North Caucasus)                Ho anglicoin mattax xyetii?
Chechen (North Caucasus)                H'una Ingals mott biitsa kha'i?
Chechen (North Caucasus)                Ah Inqals mott byyci?
Cheyenne (United States)                Neve'ho'enêstsehe?
[Chinese, see dialects: Cantonese, Hakka, Hokkien and Mandarin]
Chishona (Zimbabwe)                     Munagona kutaura chiRungu here?
Choctaw (United States)                 English imanumpa ish anumpola hinla ho?
[Circassian, see Adyghe]
Cornish (Great Britain) [modern]        Ello whye clappia Sowznack?
Cree (Canada)                           Kakî-âkayâasîmon cî?
Cree (Canada)                           Kinihtâ-âkayâsîmon cî?
[Creole (Haiti), see Kweyol]
Croatian (Croatia, Bosnia)              Govorite li engleski?
Czech (Czech Republic)                  Mluvíte anglicky?

Dagaare (Burkina Faso, Ghana)           Fo wono la borfo Ingilisi?
Dagaare (Burkina Faso, Ghana)           Fo wono la Inglisi?
Dagaare (Burkina Faso, Ghana)           Fo wono la Borfo?
Dagaare (Burkina Faso, Ghana)           Fo wono la Nasaareng?
Danish (Denmark, Greenland) [formal]    Taler De engelsk?
Danish (Denmark, Greenland) [informal]  Taler du engelsk?
Dawan (West Timor Indonesia)[to elders] Hit ta'uab Ingris? 
Dawan (West Timor Indonesia)[to elders] Hit tamolok Ingris? 
Dawan (West Timor Indonesia) [younger]  Ho muuab Ingris? 
Dawan (West Timor Indonesia) [younger]  Ho mumolok Ingris?
[Delaware, see Lenape]
Dhivehi (Maldives)                      Kaleyah engeytha isErigiw?
Drehu (New Caledonia)                   Hapeu nyipe a qene papaale?
Dusun (Sabah Malaysia)                  Koilo ko mimboros Nongiris?
Dutch (Netherlands, Belgium) [polite]   Spreekt u Engels?
Dutch (Netherlands) [informal]          Spreek je Engels?
Dutch [Flemish] (Belgium) [informal]    Spreekt ge Engels?
Dutch [Flemish] (Belgium) [informal]    Spreekt gij Engels?

English (America, Australia, UK)        Do you speak English?
English [Strine dialect] (Australia)    Jew speak Strine?
English [Texan] (Texas United States)   Do ya speak English?
[Eskimo, see Inuttut]
Esperanto (international use)           C^u vi parolas la anglan?
Esperanto (international use)           C^u vi parolas la anglan lingvon?
Estonian (Estonia) [polite or plural]   Kas Te räägite inglise keelt?
Estonian (Estonia) [polite or plural]   Kas Teie räägite inglise keelt?
Estonian (Estonia) [informal]           Kas sa räägid inglise keelt?
Estonian (Estonia) [informal]           Kas sina räägid inglise keelt?
Estonian (South Estonia) [polite]       Kas te kõnelete inglise keelt?
Estonian (South Estonia) [informal]     Kas sa kõneled inglise keelt?
[Euskara, see Basque]

Fante (Ghana)                           Wótè Borafó anáa?
Faroese (Faroe Islands)                 Tala tygum enskt?
Farsi (Iran, Afghanistan, Tajikistan)   Aya shoma Engalisi midanid?
Farsi (Iran)                            Inglisi harf mizani?
Farsi (Afghanistan, Tajikistan)         Inglisi gap mayzani?
Fijian (Fiji)                           Oni kila na vosa vakavalagi? 
[Filipino, see Tagalog]
Finnish (Finland)                       Puhutteko englantia?
Finnish (Finland) [informal]            Puhutko englantia?
[Flemish, see Dutch (Belgium)]
French (France, Africa, Amer.) [polite] Parlez-vous anglais?
French (France, Africa, Amer.) [polite] Est-ce que vous parlez anglais?
French (France, Afr., Amer.) [informal] Parles-tu anglais?
French (France, Afr., Amer.) [informal] Est-ce que tu parles anglais?
French (Quebec) [informal]              Tu parles-tu anglais?
Frisian (Netherlands)                   Prate jo Ingelsk?
Fulani [Pular] (West Africa)            Matte ada hala angale?
Fulani (West Africa)                    Ada faama angale?
Fulani (West Africa)                    A n'da hala angale?

Galician (Spain) [polite]               ¿Fala ingles?
Galician (Spain) [informal]             ¿Falas ingles?
Gallo (France)                          Cauze-tu Anglei?
[Ganda, see Luganda]
Georgian [Kartuli] (Georgia)            Inglisulad itsit?
Georgian [Kartuli] (Georgia)            Laparakobt inglisurad?
German (Central Europe) [polite]        Sprechen Sie Englisch?
German (Central Europe) [informal]      Sprichst du Englisch?
German (Zurich Switzerland) [spoken]    Choend Sie Aenglisch?
German [Südhessisch] (Germany)          Babbeln Sie Englisch?
Greek [Hellenic] (Greece, Cyprus)       Milate Anglika?
[Greenlandic, see Inuttut]
Guarani (Paraguay)                      Reñe'êkuaápa inglépe?
Gujarati (Gujerat State, India)         Tahmne angrejii awRe chhe?
Gujarati (Gujerat State, India)         Aap angrejii bolo chho?

Hakka (China, Malaysia)                 Ngi hiau kong Ying Vun mao?
Hakka (China, Malaysia)                 Ngi hiau mm hiau kond Ying Vun?
Hakka (China, Malaysia)                 Ngi sit mm sit Ying Vun? 
Hausa (West Africa)                     Kana jin turanci?
Hawaiian (Hawaii)                       'Olelo 'oe Pelekane?
Hebrew (Israel) [to male]               Ata medaber anglit?
Hebrew (Israel) [to female]             At medaberet anglit? 
Heberw (Israel) [to male]               Haim ata medaber anglit?
Heberw (Israel) [to female]             Haim at medaberet anglit?
[Hellenic, see Greek]
Hindi (India, East Asia)                Aap Ungraizi boltay hain?
Hindi (India, East Asia)                Kyaa aap angrejii bolate hain?
Hindi (India, East Asia)                Angrezi bolna aatha hai aapko?
Hindi (India, East Asia)                Aap angrazee boltay hain?
Hmong [Green Hmong] (Laos, Thailand)    Koj has lug Aas-kiv puas tau?
Hmong [White Hmong] (Laos, Thailand)    Koj puas paub hais lus Askiv?
Hmong [White Hmong] (Laos, Thailand)    Koj puas paub hais lus Miskas?
Hñähñu [Otomí] (Mexico)                 Ti gi pädi gi ñä ra nzhoho?
Hokkien [Chinese] (Singapore,Indonesia) Lu eh hiaw kong ang moh ua boh?
Hokkien [Chinese] (Taiwan)              Li e hiam gong Engbun bo?
Hokkien [Chinese] (Taiwan)              Li kam e hiau kong Engbun?
Hungarian [Magyar] (Hungary)            Beszél ön angolul?
Hungarian [Magyar] (Hungary)            Beszél angolul?
Hungarian [Magyar] (Hungary) [polite]   Beszél maga angolul?
Hungarian [Magyar] (Hungary) [informal] Beszélsz angolul?

Icelandic (Iceland)                     Talar þu ensku?
Icetot (Uganda)                         Toida nyemusukitoda?
Ido (international use)                 Ka vu parolas la Angla?
[Ik, see Icetot]
Ilokano (Philippines)                   Macasa-oca cadi ti Ingles?
Ilokano (Philippines)                   Ammom ti ag-Ingles?
Ilonggo [Hiligaynon] (Philippines)      Kahibalo ka mag-English?
Ilonggo [Hiligaynon] (Philippines)      Kabalo ka mag-English?
Ilonggo [Hiligaynon] (Philippines)      Kahibalo ka maghambal sang English?
Ilonggo [Hiligaynon] (Philippines)      Makahambal ka sang English?
Ilonggo [Hiligaynon] (Philippines)      Makahambal ka sang Ingles?
Ilonggo [Hiligaynon] (Philippines)      Kahambal ka sang Ingles?
Ilonggo [Hiligaynon] (Philippines)      Kabal ka mag-Ingles?
Indonesian (Indonesia, Suriname)        Apakah anda bisa berbahasa Inggeris?
Indonesian (Indonesia, Suriname)        Bisa bericara bahasa Inggris?
Indonesian (Indonesia)                  Situ bisa bahasa Inggeris?
Indonesian (Indonesia) [informal]       Lu apa bisa ngomong Inggeris?
Indonesian (Indonesia) [informal]       Lu bisa ngomong Inggeris?
Interlingua (constructed)               Parla vos le anglese?
Interlingua (constructed)               Parla vos anglese?
Inuktitut [Eskimo] (Canada)             Naluagmiuraalavich?
Inuttut [Greenlandic] (Greenland)       Tuluttut oqalussinnaavit?
Irish Gaelic (Ireland)                  An bhfuil Béarla agat?
Irish Gaelic (Ireland)                  An féidir leat Béarla a labhairt?
Irish Gaelic (Ireland)                  An féidir Béarla a labhairt leat?
Irish Gaelic (Ireland)                  An labharann tú Béarla?
Italian (Cent. Eur., E Africa) [polite] Parla inglese?
Italian (Cent. Eur., E Afr.) [informal] Parli inglese?
Italian (Como Northern Italy)           Parlet l'ingles?
Itbayaten (Batanes Philippines)         Mañinglis ka?
Ivasayen (Batanes Philippines)          Mañinglis ka? 

Japanese (Japan)                        Eigo ga dekimasu ka?
Japanese (Japan)                        Eigo dekiru?
Japanese (Japan)                        Eigo hanaseru?
Japanese (Japan)                        Eigo o dekimasu ka?
Japanese (Japan)                        Eigo o hansemasu ka?
Japanese (Japan)                        Eigo o hanashimasu ka?
Japanese (Japan) [formal]               Eigo ga hanasemasu ka?
Japanese (Japan) [informal by male]     Eigo dekiru kai?
Japanese (Japan) [informal by male]     Eigo hanaseru kai?
Japanese (Japan) [informal by female]   Eigo dekiru no?
Japanese (Japan) [informal by female]   Eigo hanaseru no?
Japanese (Japan) [familiar]             Anata wa eigo ga hanasemasu ka?
Javanese (Indonesia)                    Punapa saged wicara bahasa Inggris?
Jèrriais (Jersey)                       Pâl'ous l'Angliais?

Kabuverdianu (Cape Verde)               Bu ta papia Inglez? 
Kadazan (Sabah Malaysia)                Koiho ko mobos Nongilis? 
Kanjobal [Q'anjob'al] (Guatemala)       Chawab' ingles?
Kannada (India)                         Aangla bhashe arthavaagthada?
Kannada (India)                         Nimige English gotha?
Kazakh (Kazakstan, Central Asia, China) Aghylshynsa bilesiz be?
Kazakh (Kazakstan, Central Asia, China) Siz agylshynsha söyley alasez ba?
Kekchi (Guatemala)                      Ma nakatnaw li aatin Inglez?
Khakas (Russia)                         Angllap poladyrzyng ma?
Khmer [Cambodian] (Cambodia)            Niak jeh phiasaa awngle te?
Kikongo (Congo, Angola)                 Nge ketoubaka anglais?
Kinyarwanda (Rwanda)                    Uvuga ikingeleza?
Kirgiz (Kyrgyzstan)                     Siz angliyscha süylöy süzbü?
Kirgiz (Kyrgyzstan)                     Englische süylöyalasëzbë?
Kirundi (Burundi)                       Uvuga ikingeleza?
Kirundi (Burundi)                       Uvuga icongereza?
Kisanga (Bunkeya Congo-Kinshasa)        Lo walaka anglais?
Kiswahili [Swahili] (Africa)            Unajua Kiingereza?
Kiswahili [Swahili] (Africa)            Waweza kusema Kiingereza?
Kiswahili [Swahili] (Africa)            Unasema Kizungu?
Kiswahili [Swahili] (Africa)            Unasema Kiingereza?
Klallam (Washington United States)      Xwanitmucn u cxw?
Konkani [Konknni] (India)               English ullailari kaltha ve?
Konkani [Konknni] (India)               To English hulonk jhana?
Konkani [Konknni] (India)               Tukka English yei ve?
Korean (Korea) [formal polite]          Yongo hashil chul ashimnikka?
Korean (Korea) [formal polite]          Yongo rul hashimnikka?
Korean (Korea)                          Yongo rul mal hashimnikka?
Korean (Korea) [informal]               Yongo halsu issoyo?
Kuna (Panama)                           Be sumake merki galla?
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia)              Popya moshiingilisha?
Kweyol (Haiti)                          Pale-n anglè?
Kweyol (Haiti)                          Eske ou pale angle?

Lahu (Thailand)                         Naw Kalahpa hkaw shiala?
Lakhota (North America) [by male]       Wasicu woyaglaka huwo?
Lakhota (North America) [by female]     Wasicu woyaglaka he?
Lakhota (North America) [by female]     Wasicu wae klaka he?
Lao (Laos)                              Jao paak phaasaa angkit dai baw?
Latin (Vatican, Ancient Rome)           Dicisne Anglice?
Latvian (Latvia)                        Vai jus runajat angliski?
Latvian (Latvia)                        Runajat angliski?
Lenape [Delaware] (United States)       Kshëshëwanàhkwi hàch?
Lingala (Congo, Angola)                 Olobaka anglais?
Lisu (Thailand)                         Nu Angkix ngot tei gul mat gul?
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                  Ar Jus kalbate angliڑkai?
Lithuanian (Lithuania) [informal]       Ar tu kalbi angliڑkai?
Livonian (Livonia) [polite]             U teg rõkandõt englishtõ?
Livonian (Livonia) [informal]           U sa rõkandõd englishtõ?
Livonian (Livonia) [informal]           U sina rõkandõd englishtõ?
Low German (Germany)                    Snackst du Ingelsch?
Low German (Germany) [extremely polite] Snack se Ingelsch?
Luganda (Uganda)                        Omanyi olungereza?
Luganda (Uganda)                        Omanyi o lungereza? 
Luganda (Uganda)                        Oyogera oluzungu?
Luiseño (Southern California USA)       'Om shu teetilaq English?
Lunyankole (South Uganda)               Nomanya orujungu?
Lunyoro (West Uganda)                   Nobaza orujungu?
Luxembourgish (Luxembourg)              Schwätzt Dir Englech?
Luxembourgish (Luxembourg)              Schwätzt du Englech?

Macedonian (Macedonia)                  Zboruvate li Anglisksi?
[Magyar, see Hungarian]
Malagasy (Madagascar)                   Miteny anglisy ve ianao?
Malagasy (Madagascar)                   Mahay miteny anglisy ve ianao?
Malay (Malaysia, Brunei)                Bisa berbahasa Inggeris?
Malay (Malaysia, Brunei)                Bolehkah anda berbahasa Inggeris?
Malay (Malaysia, Brunei)                Bolehkah anda bercakap bahasa Inggeris?
Malay (Malaysia, Brunei)                Adakah anda bertutur bahasa Inggeris?
Malay (Singapore)                       Tahuka berdahasa Ingris?
Maltese (Malta)                         Tikkellem bl-Ingliz?
Mam (Guatemala)                         Che-pa yolina ingles?
Mandarin [Chinese] (China)              Ni huì jiang ying yu ma?
Mandarin [Chinese] (China)              Ni shuo ying-wen ma?
Mandinka (West Africa)                  Ye angkale kango moyle?
Manx (Britain) [formal and plural]      Vel Baarl eu?
Manx (Britain)                          Vel Baarle ayd?
Maori (New Zealand)                     Ka mohio ranei ki te reo Ingarihi?
Marathi (India)                         Aapan english bolataa kaa?
Mari [Meadow Mari] (Russia)             Te anglla kutyreda mo?
Mari [Meadow Mari] (Russia)             Te anglichanla kutyreda mo?
Marshallese (Marshal Islands)           Kwoj ke kajin Belle?
Marshallese (Marshal Islands)           Kwo jela ke kajin Pälle?
Mashi (Bukavu Congo-Kinshasa)           Ka odesire anglais?
[Mayan, see Kanjobal]
[Miao, see Hmong]
Mien [Yao] (Laos, Thailand)             Mieh hiuv duqv angkitv waac nyei?
Mien (Laos, Thailand)                   Meih haih gorngv janh me'gaa waac nyei fai?
Milanese [Lombard](Milan Italy)[formal] El parla ingles? 
Milanese [Lombard](Milan Italy)[inf.]   Te parlet ingles?
Minangkabau (West Sumatra Indonesia)    Apo sanak mangecek bahaso Inggris?
Mongolian (Mongolia)                    Ta angliar yar darg uu?
Mongolian (Mongolia)                    Ta angilar yair daguu?
Mòoré (Burkina Faso) [formal]           Yamb goomda English?
Mòoré (Burkina Faso) [informal]         Fo goomda English?

Náhuatl [Aztec] (Mexico, El Salvador]   Cuix inglés tlahtoa? 
Náhuatl [Aztec] (Mexico, El Salvador]   Titlatoa inglés?
Nepali (Nepal, Bhutan)                  Tapai angreji bolna saknuhunchha?
Nepali (Nepal, Bhutan)                  Tapai angreji ko bhasa bolnu hunchha?
Nepali (Nepal, Bhutan)                  Tapai English bolnuhunchhe?
Newari (India, Nepal)                   Inglis saw laa?
Nigerian Pidgin (Nigeria)               Yu sabi speak Oyinbo?
Norwegian (Norway) [Bokmaal] (formal)   Snakker De engelsk?
Norwegian (Norway) [Bokmaal] (informal) Snakker du engelsk?
Norwegian (Norway) [Nynorsk] (formal)   Snakkar de engelsk?
Norwegian (Norway) [Nynorsk] (informal) Snakkar du engelsk?

[Occitan, see Provencal]
Okanagan (Montana USA)                  Uc kwcensáma'cnem? 
Oriya (India, Bangladesh)               Aapan kan imrejii jaananti?
Oriya (India, Bangladesh)               Aapan imrejii jaananti ki?
Otetela (Lodja Congo-Kinshasa)          Onde we nangaka teketa anglais?

Paipai (Southern California USA)        Xmakpa kwaw?
Paipai (Southern California USA)        Xkayu kwaw?
Papiamentu (Aruba, Bonaire, Curacao)    Bo ta papia ingles?
Pashto (Afghanistan, Pakistan)          Ta pe angrezai pohegy?
[Pidgin English, see Nigerian Pidgin and Tok Pisin]
Polish (Poland) [to man]                Czy Pan mówi po angielsku? 
Polish (Poland) [to woman]              Czy Pani mówi po angielsku?
Polish (Poland) [informal to one]       Czy mówisz po angielsku?
Polish (Poland) [informal to several]   Czy mówicie po angielsku?
Portuguese (Portugal, Brazil, Africa)   Você fala inglês?
Portuguese (Brazil) [formal, to man]    O senhor fala inglês?
Portuguese (Brazil) [formal, to woman]  A senhora fala inglês?
Portuguese (Brazil) [formal, to men]    Os senhores falam inglês?
Portuguese (Brazil) [formal, to women]  As senhoras falam inglês?
Provencal [Occitan] (France)            Parlatz anglés?
[Pular, see Fulani]
Punjabi (India)                         Tuhaanuu angrezi aandii hai?

[Q'anjob'al, see Kanjobal]
Quechua Ayacuchano (Ayacucho Peru)      Inglesta rimankichu?
Quechua Boliviano (Bolivia)             Inglesta parlankichu?
Quichua (Ecuador)                       Gringo shimita rimanguichu?

Romani [Anglo-Romani, Gypsy] (England)  Can tute rakker English?
Romanian (Romania)                      Vorbiti engleza?
[Runasimi, see Quechua]
Russian (Russia)                        Vy ponimayete po-angliski?
Russian (Russia)                        Vy govorite po-angliski?
Russian (Russia) [informal]             Ty govorish po-angliski?
Russian (Russia) [slang]                Po-angliski cheshayesh?

Saami [Lappish] (Scandinavia)           Hálatgo eanggalsgiela?
Saanich (Vancouver Island Canada)       Xwanitmathen e sxw?
Sakao (Espiritu Santo Vanuatu)          I mvanâttu?
Sardinian (Sardinia)                    A lu faeddas s'inglesu?
Sarnami (Suriname, Holland)             Tu Ingris batiya hai?
Scots [Ulster Scots] (Northern Ireland) Taak ye Inglis?
Scottish Gaelic (Scotland) [formal]     Eil Beurla agaibh?
Scottish Gaelic (Scotland) [informal]   Eil Beurla agad?
Scottish Gaelic (Scotland)              A bheil Beurla agad?
Scottish Gaelic (Northwestern Scotland) Bheil a'Beurla agad?
Sepedi (South Africa)                   Na o bolela Seisemane?
Serbian (Bosnia, Yugoslavia)            Govorite li engleski?
Serrere (Senegal, Gambia)               Xia ga laye a English?
Seselwa (Seychelles)                    Ou kapab koz anglais?
Sesotho (Southern Africa)               O a bua Senyesemane?
Sesotho (Southern Africa)               Na o a bua Senyesemane?
Setswana (Southern Africa)              A o a bua Seesemane?
Setswana (Southern Africa)              A o bua Sekgoa?
Setswana (Southern Africa)              A o bua Sekwoa?
Shelta (USA, Ireland) [no longer used]  A skolya Palanthus?
Sherpa [Helambu] (Nepal)                Khee English tam ma chewya?
Sherpa [Solu] (Nepal)                   Chore English sheki ta?
Shina (Central Asia)                    Toot angrezi wa nah?
[Shona, see Chishona]
Shor (Russia) [do you speak Shor?]      Sen Shor tilibe erbektepchangma?
Slovak (Slovakia)                       Hovoríte po anglicky?
Slovenian (Slovenia)                    Govorite anglesko?
Slovenian (Slovenia) [polite]           Ali govorite angleshko?
Slovenian (Slovenia) [familiar]         Ali govorish angleshko?
Somali (Somalia)                        Ma ku hadli kartaa ingiriisi?
Somali (Somalia, Ethiopia)              Af Ingiriisiga ma ku hadashaa?
Spanish (Spain, America)                ¿Habla usted inglés?
Spanish (Spain, America)                ¿Habla inglés usted?
Spanish (Spain, America) [informal]     ¿Hablas inglés?
Sundanese [Basa Sunda] (Indonesia)      Anjeun tiasa bahasa inggris?
[Swahili, see Kiswahili]
Swedish (Sweden, Finland)               Talar du engelska?
Swedish (Finland) [formal]              Talar ni engelska?

Tagalog (Philippines)                   Marunong ba kayo nang Ingles?
Tagalog (Philippines)                   Marunong ba kayong mag Ingles?
Tagalog (Philippines)                   Nagsasalita ka ba ng Ingles?
Tahitian (Tahiti)                       Ua ite oe i te reo Marite?
Tajik (Tajikistan)                      Anglisi meydonet?
Tajik (Tajikistan)                      Shumo ba zaboni anglisi gap mezaned?
Tajik (Tajikistan)                      Inglisi gap mayzani?
Tamashek (West Africa)                  Tesaned asiwull na angli?
Tamil (India, Southeast Asia)           Neenga aangilam pesuveengalaa?
Tamil (India, Southeast Asia)           Angilam pasuvaya?
Tamil (India, Southeast Asia)           Ungalukku aangilam pesaththeriyu maanga?
Tashkorghani (Central Asia)             Tao engiliz ziv lewd chika yo?
Tatar (Russia)                          Sez inglizcha soileshesez me?
Telugu (India) [formal]                 Meeru English maatladutaara?
Telugu (India) [informal]               Nuvvu English maatladutaara?
Tetum (East Timor) [informal]           O ko'alia ingles ka?
Tetum (East Timor) [formal]             Ita ko'alia ingles ka?
Tetum (East Timor)                      O kolia lia sa lian ingles? 
[Teuso, see Icetot]
Thai (Thailand)                         Khun phuut phaasaa angkrit dai mai?
Thangmi [Thami] (Himalayas)             Nang angreji ciyang-na-du?
Tibetan (Tibet, China)                  Injiy-kay shing-giy dugay?
Tibetan (Tibet, China)                  Khye rang-giy injiy khyen-giy yo-pey?
Tigrinya (Ethiopia) [to male friend]    Inglizanya tazarab dakha?
Tigrinya (Ethiopia) [to female friend]  Inglizanya tazarabi dakhi?
Tigrinya (Ethiopia) [to male friend]    Zareba ingliz tazarab dakha?
Tigrinya (Ethiopia) [to female friend]  Zareba ingliz tazarabi dakhi?
Tlingit (Southeastern Alaska)           English keinax ge?
Tok Pisin [Pidgin English] (New Guinea) Yu save tok Inglis?
Tukang Besi (Indonesia)                 'Udahani te pogau Inggirisi?
Tulu (India)                            English paatherala barpeda?
Tulu (India)                            English paatherere barpunda?
Tulu (India)                            Eareg English barpunda? 
Turkish (Turkey, Northern Cyprus)       Ingilizce biliyor musunuz?
Turkish (Turkey, Northern Cyprus)       Ingilizce konusuyormusunuz?
Turkmen (Turkmenistan)                  Siz inglische gepleyarsinizmi?
Tuscarora (New York USA, Ont. Canada)   Thah-heh-syeah heh-hah English?
Tuvan (Russia)                          Anglilep bilir siler be?

Uchinaaguchi (Okinawa Japan)            Eigo wakai miseemi?
Ukrainian (Ukraine)                     Chi vi hororite po-angliskih?
Ukrainian (Ukraine)                     Vi rozmovlyayete angliskoyu?
Ukrainian (Ukraine)                     Ti razumiesh anglisku movu?
Urdu (India, Pakistan)                  Aap Angraizi boltay hain?
Urdu (India, Pakistan)                  Kyaa aap ko Angrezii aatii hai?
Ute (Colorado and Utah USA)             Mürük´'apag'a?
Uyghur (Central Asia)                   Siz englizchi söz liyalaysiz?
Uyghur (Central Asia)                   Siz englizchä sözliyälämsiz?
Uyghur (Central Asia)                   Englizqini bilemsiz?
Uzbek (Uzbekistan)                      Inglizcha bili sizmi?
Uzbek (Uzbekistan)                      Siz inglizcha gaplashasizmi?

Valencian (Spain)                       Parles angles?
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [to man, formal]   Ông có biét nói tiéng Anh không?
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [to man, formal]   Ông có nói tiéng Anh duóc không?
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [to woman, formal] Bà có bié nói tiéng Anh không?
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [to woman, formal] Bà có nói tiéng Anh duóc không?
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [to man, informal] Anh có nói tiéng Anh duóc không?
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [unmarried woman]  Cô có nói tiéng Anh duóc không?
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [to woman, inf.]   Chi có nói tiéng Anh duóc không?
Vietnamese (Vietnam) [to child]         Em có nói tiéng Anh không?
Visayan (Philippines)                   Kasulti ka ug English?
Visayan (Philippines)                   Kahibawo ka mo-English?
Visayan (Philippines)                   Kaantigo ka ug English?
[Vlaams, see Dutch (Belgium)]
Votic (Russia)                          Pajatadko englanttissi?

Wakhi (Central Asia)                    Torzeh angrezi vizta?
Wali (Northern Ghana)                   E yeli nasaali?
Welsh (Wales)                           Ydych chi'n siarad Saesneg?
Welsh (Wales)                           Ydych chi'n gallu siarad Saesneg?
Welsh (Wales) [less formal]             Wyt ti'n siarad Saesneg? 
Wolof (West Africa)                     Degg nga Angale?
Wolof (West Africa)                     Ding deh laka Angale?
Wolof (West Africa)                     Ding deh wah Angale?

Xhosa (South Africa, Lesotho)           Uyakwazi ukuthetha siNgesi?
Xhosa (South Africa, Lesotho)           Uyasithetha isingesi na?

[Yao, see Mien]
Yiddish (central Europe)                Redt ir english?
Yoruba (Nigeria, West Africa)           Sé e gbó Gèésì?
Yoruba (West Africa) [honorific]        Sé e gbó ede Gèésì?
Yoruba (West Africa) [non-honorific]    Sé o gbó ede Gèésì?
Yugur [Western Yugur] (Gansu China)     Sen "yingyu" lar mañqïrô çïtaghaq mi?
Yugur (China) [do you speak Chinese?]   Sen qhïti lar mañqïrô çïtaghaq mi?

Zapotec (Juchitan Mexico)               Riene lu ingles' la?
Zapotec (Juchitan Mexico)               Riniu ingles' la?
Zulu (Southern Africa)                  Ukhuluma isiNgisi?
Zulu (Southern Africa)                  Uyasikhuluma isingisi na?​*


----------



## ارووجة (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية*

*"I don't understand" in over 255 languages​*
*Afrikaans (South Africa)                   Ek verstaan nie
Afrikaans (South Africa)                   Ek begryp jou nie
Ainu [Saru dialect] (Japan)                Kerampewtek
Akha (China, Southeast Asia)               Nga ma g'o shaw nya nya
Aklanon (Philippines)                      Indi ako ka-intyende
Albanian (Albania, Yugoslavia)             Unë nuk kuptoj
Albanian (Albania, Yugoslavia)             Nuk kuptoj
Albanian (Albania, Yugoslavia)             Nuk mar vesh
Altai (Russia)                             Men oñdoboy jadïm
Amharic (Ethiopia, Israel, Egypt)          Algebanyëm
[Anisinaabe, see Ojibwe]
Apache (Arizona USA)                       Doo nidists'ad da
Arabic (Middle East, North Africa)         Ma afham
Arabic (Middle East, North Africa)         'Ana laa 'afham
Arabic (Syria)                             Maa fhamt aleek
Arabic (Egypt) [by man]                    Mosh fahem
Arabic (Egypt) [by woman]                  Mosh fahmah
Arabic (Egypt)                             Ana mish faahem
Arabic (Morocco)                           Ma ke nifhimsh
Arabic (North Africa)                      Me nifhemsh
Aragonese (Aragon Spain)                   No repleco
Arberesh (Italy)                           Ngë dëlgonj
Arberesh (Italy)                           Nëng dëlgonj
Armenian (Armenia, Russia, Middle East)    Chem huskenur
Armenian (Armenia, Russia, Middle East)    Yes chem huskenur
Armenian [Eastern] (Armenia)               Chem haskanum
Aromunian (Greece, Balkans)                Nu ti acachisescu
Asante (Ghana)                             Menté asé
Assyrian [Eastern Assyrian] (Middle East)  Len barmoya
Asturian (Spain)                           Nun pescancio
Ateso (Uganda)                             Mam ajeni
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Janiu entindkti
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran)             Basa dusmuyuraem
Azerbaijani [Azeri] (Azerbaijan, Iran)     Basha düshmædim
[Azeri, see Azerbaijani]
[Aztec, see Náhuatl]

[Bangla, see Bengali]
[Basa Sunda, see Sundanese]
Bashkir (Russia)                           Min hezze anjlamayim
Basque (Spain, France)                     Ez dut ulertzen
Basque (Spain, France)                     Ez dut urlutzen
Basque [Viscayan] (Spain)                  Ez deet konprenizen
Batak (Indonesia, Sumatra, Philippines     Ndang hu boto
Belorussian (Belarus)                      Nie razumieju
Belorussian (Belarus)                      Ja nie razumiéju
Belorussian (Belarus)                      Ja nie razumu
Bengali (Bangladesh, India)                Bujhte parlam na
Bengali (Bangladesh, India)                Ami buzhlam na
Bengali (Bangladesh, India)                Ami bujhi na 
Bengali (Bangladesh, India)                Bujhi na
[Bisayan, see Visayan]
Bislama (Vanuatu)                          Mi no save
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina)           Ne razumijem
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina)           Ne kontam
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina)           Ne kopcam
Breton (Brittany France)                   Ne gomprenan ket
Brigidian (western Ireland)                Mwon undershtanden notes
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya)                   Senaulile tawe
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)                       Ne razbiram
Burmese (Myanmar)                          Na male ba bu
Burushaski (Northern Pakistan)             Jaa asulo apaljila
Burushaski [Nager Dialect] (N Pakistan)    Oodayalam
[Byelorussian, see Belorussian]

[Cambodian, see Khmer]
Cantonese [Chinese] (China)                M-ming bak
Cantonese [Chinese] (China)                Ngoh m-ming
Cantonese [Chinese] (China)                Ngoh m-ming bak
Cassubian (Northweast Poland)              Nie rozmiejã
Cassubian (Northweast Poland)              Jô nie rozmiejã
Catalan (Andorra, France, Spain)           No ho entenc
Catalan (Andorra, France, Spain)           No l'entenc
[Cebuano, see Visayan]
Chamorro (Guam)                            Ti hu komprende
Chechen (North Caucasus)                   So tsa qita
Chechen (North Caucasus)                   So ca qiet
Chechen (North Caucasus)                   So tsa qitti Hox ah boxchux
Cherokee [Tsalagi] (North America)         Tla-i-go-li-ga
[Chinese, see dialects: Cantonese, Hoi San, Hokkien and Mandarin]
Chinook Jargon (Northwest USA & Canada)    Weyk nayka kEmtEks
Chinyanja (Africa)                         Sindinamve
Chishona (Zimbabwe)                        Handina kuzvinzwa
[Chippewa, see Ojibwe]
Choctaw (Oklahoma United States)           Ak akostinincho	
Chuvash (Russia)                           Ep sire anganmastap
[Conibo, see Shipibo]
Cornish (Britain) [modern]                 Na ellam convethas
Cornish (Britain)                          Ny wonn konvedhes
Corsican (Corsica)                         Ùn capiscu micca
Cree (Canada)                              Mola ninisitohten
[Creole (Haiti), see Kweyol]
[Creole (Seychelles), see Seselwa]
Croatian (Croatia, Bosnia)                 Ne razumijem
Croatian (Croatia, Bosnia)                 Ne kuzim
Costanoan [Mutsun] (California USA)        Namti
Costanoan [Mutsun] (California USA)        Namit
Czech (Czech Republic)                     Nerozumím

Dagaare (Ghana, Burkina Faso)              N ba wono'a
Dagaare (Ghana, Burkina Faso)              N ba wong a pare 
Dagaare (Ghana, Burkina Faso)              N ba bang a muni 
Danish (Danish, Greenland)                 Jeg forstår ikke
Dawan (West Timor Indonesia)               Au ka uhinef 
Dawan (West Timor Indonesia)               Au ka uhinfa
[Delaware, see Lenape]
Dhivehi (Maldives)                         Aharennahkah neingunu
Dusun (Sabah Malaysia)                     Au ku karati
Dutch (Netherlands, Belgium)               Ik begrijp het niet
Dutch (Neth., Bel)[I don't understand you] Ik begrijp u niet
Dutch (Netherlands) [informal]             Ik begrijp je niet 
Dutch (Netherlands)[don't understand you]  Ik begrijp het niet
Dutch (Netherlands, Belgium) [don't hear]  Ik versta u niet
Dutch (Netherlands) [I don't hear you]     Ik versta je niet
Dutch (Netherlands) [I don't hear you]     Ik versta het niet
Dyula (Cote d'Ivoire, Burkina Faso, Mali)  Né ta mé

Ekegusii (Kenya)                           Tinkari koigua
English (America, Australia, UK)           I don't understand
English (America, Australia, UK)           I do not understand
English [Strine dialect] (Australia)       Oddo nunnerstairn
English [Texan] (Texas United States)      What'd ya say?
English [Michigan slang] (Michigan USA)    I don't get it, come again?
[Eskimo, see Inuttut]
Esperanto (international use)              Mi ne komprenas
Estonian (Estonia)                         Ma ei saa aru
Estonian (Estonia)                         Mina ei saa aru
[Euskara, see Basque]

Faroese (Faroe Islands)                    Eg skilji ikki
Farsi (Iran, Afghanistan, Tajikistan)      Man nemefahmam
Farsi (Iran)                               Man nemifahmam
Fijian (Fiji)                              E sega ni macala
[Filipino, see Tagalog and Visayan]
Finnish (Finland)                          En ymmärrä
Finnish (Finland)                          Minä en ymmärrä
[Flemish, see Dutch (Belgium)]
French (France, Africa, America)           Je ne comprends pas
French (Canada) [in spoken language]       J'comprends pas
Frisian (Netherlands)[don't underst. it]   Ik begryp it net
Frisian (Netherlands)[don't underst. you]  Ik begryp Jo net
Frisian (Netherlands)                      Ik begryp net  
Friulian (Italy)                           No capìs
Fulani (West Africa)                       Mi faamaani
Fulani (West Africa)                       Mi famata
Fulani (West Africa)                       Mi nanali
Fulani [Pular] (West Africa)               Mi nanali

Gagauz (Moldova)                           Ban sizi annamerym
Galician (Spain)                           Nom entendo
Ganu (Malaysia)                            Ämbe dok pahang lasung
Georgian [Kartuli] (Georgia)               Ar mes-mis
Georgian [Kartuli] (Georgia)               Ver gavige
German (Cent. Europe) [don't underst. you] Ich verstehe Sie nicht
German (Cent. Europe) [don't underst.this] Ich verstehe das nicht
German (Zurich Switzerland) [spoken lan.]  Verschtan i noed
German (Zurich Switzerland) [spoken lan.]  Chumme noed druus
German (Zurich Switzerland) [spoken lan.]  Ich verstahn a kchas wort
German [Südhessisch] (Germany)               Isch verschdehe nedd
Greek [Hellenic] (Greece, Cyprus)          Then katalaveno
[Greenlandic, see Inuttut]
Griko (Salento Italy)                      E' nnoo'
Guarani (Paraguay)                         Ndaikuaái la ereséva
Gujarati (Gujarat State, India)            Samajjh nathii paRhe chhe
Gujarati (Gujarat State, India)            Hun samjyo nahin

Hakka (China, Malaysia)                    Ngai mm ming pakh
Hausa (West Africa)                        Ban gane ba
Hawaiian (Hawaii)                          'A 'ole maopopo ia'u
Hebrew (Israel) (said by men)              Ani lo mevin
Hebrew (Israel) (said by women)            Ani lo mevina
[Hellenic, see Greek]
Hindi (India, East Asia)                   Meri samajh mein nahin aya
Hindi (India, East Asia)                   Meri samajh mein nahin aati hai
Hindi (India, East Asia)                   Mai nahii samajhataa hu
Hindi (India, East Asia) [by men]          Mai nahii samaja hu
Hindi (India, East Asia) [by women]        Mai nahii samajhti hu
Hmong Daw (Laos, Thailand)                  Kuv tsis to-taub
Hmong Daw (Laos, Thailand)                 Kuv tsis meej pem li
Hmong Njua (Laos, Thailand)                Kuv tsis to-taub
Hñähñu (Mexico)                            Hin di pädi te gi mä
Hoi San (China)                            Ngoi m i tui
Hokkien [Chinese] (Singapore, Indonesia)   Wa buay meng bei
Hokkien [Chinese] (Singapore, Indonesia)   Wa buay hiao tia
Hokkien [Chinese] (Taiwan) [what you hear] Goa thia-bo
Hokkien [Chinese] (Taiwan) [what you see]  Goa khao-bo
Hungarian [Magyar] (Hungary)               Nem értem

Icelandic (Iceland)                        Ég skil ekki
Icetot (Uganda)                            Nta nesibi
[Ik, see Icetot]
Ilokano [Ilocano] (Philippines)            Diac maawatan
Ilokano [Ilocano] (Philippines)            Dico maawatan
Ilokano [Ilocano] (Philippines)            Saanco maawatan
Ilonggo (Philippines)                      Wala ko makasabot
Indonesian (Indonesia, Suriname)           Saya tidak mengerti
Indonesian (Indonesia, Suriname)           Saya tidak tahu
Indonesian (Indonesia) [informal]          Saya nggak ngerti
Indonesian (Indonesia) [informal]          Gua kagak ngerti
Interlingua (constructed)                  Io non intende
Interlingua (constructed)                  Io non comprende
Inuktitut (Canada)                         Tukisinngittung
Inuktitut (Alaska)                         Kangiqsinngitchunga
Inuttut [Greenlandic] (Greenland)          Paasinngilara
Inuttut (Greenland)[don't understand you]  Paasinngillakkit
Irish Gaelic (Ireland)                     Ní thuigim
Italian (Central Europe, E Africa)         Non capisco
Itbayaten (Batanes Philippines)            Maintindi ko alih
Ivasayen (Batanes Philippines)             Maintindi ko ava

Japanese (Japan)                           Wakarimasen
Japanese (Japan) [polite]                  Wakaranai desu
Japanese (Japan) [informal spoken]         Wakaranai
Japanese (Japan) [informal spoken]         Wakannai
Japanese (Japan) [informal spoken]         Wakannee
Japanese (Japan) [informal spoken]         Wakaran
Japanese [Kansai Ben](Kansai, Osaka Japan) Wakarahen
Japanese [Kansai Ben](Kansai, Osaka Japan) Wakarehen
Japanese [Kansai Ben](Kansai, Osaka Japan) Wakaran
Javanese (Indonesia)                       Kula mboten magertos
Jèrriais (Jersey)                          Jé n'comprends pon

Kabuverdianu (Cape Verde)                  N ka ta konprende
Kadazan (Sabah Malaysia)                   Au zou kalati
Kalmyk (Russia)                            Nand medgdkhzh
Kanjobal [Q'anjob'al] (Guatemala)          K'am chi wab'
Kannada (India)                            Nanage thiliyadu
Karaim (Trakai Lithuania)                  Mien sizni anlamym
Karelian (Finland, Russia)                 Minä en ellendä
[Kartuli, see Georgian]
Kazakh (Kazakhstan, Central Asia, China)   Tusinbeymin
Kazakh (Kazakhstan, Central Asia, China)   Tüsindim
Kekchi (Guatemala)                         Ink'a xintaw ru
Khakas (Russia)                            Ongnabincham
Khakas (Russia)                            Ongarylbincham
Khakas (Russia)                            Pil polbincham
Khmer [Cambodian] (Cambodia)               Kh'nyohm muhn yuhl te
Khmer [Cambodian] (Cambodia)               Kh'nyohm s'dap baan
Khmer [Cambodian] (Cambodia)               Kh'nyohm s'dap min baan tee
Khowar (India)                             Khush no komam
Kikongo (Congo, Angola)                    Mukena kubakusa ve
Kinyarwanda (Rwanda)                       Sinumva
Kipsigis (Kenya)                           Maaguiye
Kipsigis (Kenya)                           Maagase
Kirgiz (Kyrgyzstan)                        Men tüshümböy jatamyn
Kirgiz (Kyrgyzstan)                        Tüshünbödüm
Kirundi (Burundi)                          Sinumva
Kisanga (Bunkeya Congo-Kinshasa)           Kenshi nateleka
Kiswahili [Swahili] (Africa)               Sifahamu
Kiswahili [Swahili] (Africa)               Sielewi
Komi-Permyak (Russia)                      Me tiyanös og vezhört
Komi-Zyryan (Russia)                       Me tiyanös og gögörvo
Konkani [Konknni] (India)                  Makka kalna
Konkani [Konknni] (India)                  Makka kalni
Konkani [Konknni] (India)                  Mhaka kay samzona na
Konkani [Konknni] (Goa India)              Maka somzona
Korean (Korea)                             Morugessumnida
Korean (Korea)                             Jal morugessumnida
Korean (Korea) [formal polite]             Jonun ihe haji mot-hagesseumnida
Korean (Korea) [informal]                  Mollayo
Korean (Korea) [very informal]             Molla
Kuna (Panama)                              Aku ittoe
Kurdish (Middle East)                      Ez nenagihem
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia)                 Kandiuditeko
Kweyol (Haiti)                             M pa ka konprann
Kweyol (Haiti)                             Mwen pa konprann

Ladakhi (India)                            Hamago
Ladin (Italy) [I don't understand you]     Me ntënde nia
Lahu (China, Southeast Asia)               Na ma g'a
Lakhota (North America)                    Owakagnige shni
Lakhota (North America)                    Ota owaka kni ke 'sni
Lao (Laos)                                 Baw khào jai
Lao (Laos)[forgive me, I don't understand] Khaw thoht, khawy ban khao 
[Lappish, see Sami]
Latin (Vatican, Ancient Rome)              Non intellego
Latvian (Latvia)                           Es nesaprotu
Lenape [Delaware] (United States)          Ku kpëndulu 
Lingala (Congo, Angola)                    Nayókí té
Lingala (Congo, Angola)                    Nayókí yoté
Lisu (Thailand)                            Ngua na naq mat meir
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                     Aڑ nesuprantu
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                     Nesuprantu
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                     Nesupratau
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                     Aڑ Jusu nesuprantu
Lithuanian (Lithuania) [informal singular] Aڑ taves nesuprantu
Livonian (Latvia)                          Äb so arut
Livonian (Latvia)                          Äb moist
Livonian (Latvia)                          Ma äb so aru
Livonian (Latvia) [I don't understand you] Ma äb so aru tedi
Low German (Germany)                       Wat meenst du?
Low German (Germany) [extremely polite]    War meent se?
Luganda (Uganda)                           Ssitegeera
Lunyankole (South Uganda)                  Tinacenga
Lunyoro (West Uganda)                      Tinkengere
Luxembourgish (Luxembourg)                 Ech verstinn nët
Luxembourgish (Luxembourg)                 Ech begräifen nët
Luxembourgish (Luxembourg)                 Ech kapéieren nët
Luxembourgish (Luxembourg)                 Ech verstin iech nët

Macedonian (Macedonia)                     Jas ne razbiram
Macedonian (Macedonia)[don't underst. you] Ne Ve razbiram
[Magyar, see Hungarian]
Malagasy (Madagascar)                      Tsy azoko
Malay (Malaysia, Brunei)                   Saya tidak faham
Malay (Malaysia, Brunei)                   Saya tidak mengerti
Maltese (Malta)                            Ma nifhimx
Mam (Guatemala)                            Min nel
Mam (Guatemala)                            Min nel níka tij
Mam (Guatemala)                            Nel níya tij
Mandarin [Chinese] (China) [what you hear] Wo ting bu dong
Mandarin [Chinese] (China) [what you see]  Wo kan bu dong
Mandarin [Chinese] (China) [concept]       Wo bu dong
Mandinka (West Africa)                     Mmaa kalamuta
Mandinka (West Africa)                     Mmaa fahaam
Manx (Isle of Man Britain)                 Cha noddym toiggal oo
Manx (Isle of Man Britain)                 Cha nel mee toiggal
Maori (New Zealand)                        Kahore ahau e mohio ana ki to korereo
Mari (Russia)                              Myi tendam om umylo
Marshallese (Marshal Islands)              Ijjab melele
Mashi (Bukavu Congo-Kinshasa)              Ntayunvirhi
[Mayan, see Kanjobal, Tzotzil and Yucatec]
Mazahua (Mexico)                           Dya ri panra pje na xitsi
[Miao, see Hmong]
Mien [Yao] (Laos, Thailand)                Yie mv bieqc hnyiouv
Mien [Yao] (Laos, Thailand)                Yie mv mengh baeqc
Mien [Yao] (Laos, Thailand)                Yie mv hiuv
Minangkabau (West Sumatra Indonesia)       Ambo indak mangarati
Mixtec (Santa Catarina Estetla Mexico)     A tu xini
Mixtec (Xicayán Mexico)                    Kundáni yúu
Monegasque (Monaco)                        Nun capisciu
Mongolian (Mongolia)                       Bi oilgokhgüi baina
Mòoré (Burkina Faso)                       Mam ka woomda ye
Mordvin (Russia)                           Mon tynk a charkodyan
Morisyen (Mauritius)                       Mo pas comprend

Náhuatl [Aztec] (Mexico, El Salvador]      Ahmo nicahciquimati
Náhuatl [Aztec] (Guerrero Mexico)          Xnihkaki
Náhuatl (Guerrero Mex.) [understand it]    Xnikasikämati
Nandi (Kenya)                              Maagase
Nandi (Kenya)                              Maaguiye
Nenets (Russia)                            Man' sit nidm' khamadambyu'
Nepali (Nepal, Bhutan)                     Maile bujhdain
Newari (India, Nepal)                      Ma-thu
Nigerian Pidgin (Nigeria)                  A nor understand
Norwegian [Bokmaal] (Norway)               Jeg forstår ikke
Norwegian [Bokmaal] (Norway)               Jeg skjønner ikke
Norwegian [Nynorsk] (Norway)               Eg forstår ikkje
Norwegian [Nynorsk] (Norway)               Eg skjønar ikkje
Norwegian [Sortlandsk] (Sortland Norway)   Ae førrstår ikkje

[Occitan, see Provencal]
Ojibwe [Anishinaabe, Chippewa] [N America] Gaawiin ninisidotanziin
Osage (North America)                      A'-non-bthin
Otetela (Lodja Congo-Kinshasa)             Dimi haloke

Paipai (Southern California USA)           Ya...?e?evtem
Paipai (Southern California USA)           ...shpotem
Pashto (Pakistan, Afghanistan)             Ze ne pohigam
[Persian, see Farsi]
[Pidgin English, see Nigerian Pidgin, Pijin and Tok Pisin]
Pijin (Solomon Islands)                    Mi no savy
Polish (Poland)                            Nie rozumiem
Portuguese (Portugal, Brazil)              Não compreendo
Portuguese (Portugal, Brazil)              Não entendo
Provencal [Occitan] (France)               Compreni pas
[Pular, see Fulani]
Punjabi (India, Pakistan)                  Mehnu samajh nehi ahndi

[Q'anjob'al, see Kanjobal]
Quechua (Cuzco and Ayacucho Peru)          Simisniykita mana jap'inichu
Quechua [Runasimi] (Ayacucho Peru)         Palawrasniykita mana jap'inichu
Quechua [Runasimi] (Cusco Peru)            Mana intindini
Quechua [Runasimi] (Peru, Bolivia)         Mana japikkana
Quiché (Guatemala)                           Man cuch'obo taj
Quichua [Runa Shimi] (Ecuador)             Mana japinichu
Quichua [Runa Shimi] (Ecuador)             Mana umapi japinichu
Quichua [Runa Shimi] (Ecuador)             Na intindinichu
Quichua [Runashimi] (Napo River Ecuador)   Mana uyanichu

Romani [Gypsy] (central Europe)            Chi hacharav
Romanian (Romania)                         Nu înteleg
Romanian (Romania) [don't understand you]  Nu va înteleg
Romansch (Swizterland) [don't unders. you] Jau n'enclegel betg
[Runasimi, see Quechua]
Russian (Russia) [tran******ed]            Ya ne ponimayu
Russian (Russia) [spoken]                  Nye panimay

Sami [Lappish] (northern Scandinavia)      Mun in ádde 
Sami [Lappish] (northern Scandnavia)       Mon in ipmir
Sami [Lappish] (northern Scandnavia)       Mun in ibmerean
Sardinian (Italy) [don't understand you]   Non lu cumprendo
Sarnami (Suriname, Holland)                Na samjhila
Sarnami (Suriname, Holland)                Ham na samjhila
Savonian (Ylä-Savo Finland)                Mittee?
Scots [Ulster Scots] (Northern Ireland)    A daena lift you
Scottish Gaelic [I don't understand you]   Chan eil mi 'gad thuigsinn
Scottish Gaelic [I don't understand it]    Chan eil mi ga thuigsinn
Sepedi (South Africa)                      Ga ke kwisise
Serbian (Bosnia, Yugoslavia)               Ja ne razumem
Serrere (Senegal, Gambia)                  A dime ké la
Seselwa [Seychelles Creole] (Seychelles)   Mon pa konpran
Sesotho (Lesotho, South Africa)            Ha ke utlwisise
Sesotho (Lesotho, South Africa)            Ha ke o utlwisisi
Setswana (Botswana, South Africa)          Ga ke tlhaloganye
Setswana (Botswana, South Africa)          Ga ke itse o re eng 
Setu (Southern Estonia)                    Ma ei saa är
Shelta (USA, Ireland) [old;no longer used] Mweel shang suba
Sherpa [Helambu] (Nepal, Tibet)            Nga ha me ko
Sherpa [Solu] (Nepal, Tibet)               Nge ha rang mago
Shimasiwa (Comoros)                        Ntsu elewa
Shina (India, Central Asia)                Mei hir nawato
Shina (India, Central Asia)                Ma neh parudus
Shipibo (Peru)                             En nincáyamai
Shipibo (Peru)                             Enra mia nincáyamai
[Shona, see Chishona]
Shor (Russia)                              Men oñnap polbaancham
Sinhalese (Sri Lanka)                      Mata therennay nehe
Siswati [Swazi] (Swaziland)                Angiva
Slovak (Slovakia)                          Nerozumiem
Slovenian (Slovenia)                       Ne razumem
Somali (Somalia, Ethiopia)                 Maan fahmin
Sorbian (eastern Germany)                  Ja njerozumju
Spanish (Spain, America)                   Yo no entiendo
Spanish (Spain, America)                   No comprendo
Sundanese [Basa Sunda] (Indonesia)         Teu ngartos
[Swahili, see Kiswahili]
Swedish (Sweden, Finland)                  Jag förstår inte

Tagalog (Philippines)                      Hindi ko maintindihan kayo
Tagalog (Philippines)                      Hindi ko maitindihan
Tagalog (Philippines)                      Hindi ko naiintindihan
Tahitian (Tahiti)                          Aita 'au i ta'a
Tajik (Tajikstan)                          Man manefakhmam
Tamasheq (Mali, Burkina Faso)              War agregh
Tamil (India, Southeast Asia)              Puriyillai
Tamil (India, Southeast Asia)              Enakku puriyavillai
Tamil (India, Southeast Asia)              Yenaka theriyaad
Tarawan (Oceania)                          Tiakî igínago
Tatar (Russia)                             Min anglamin
Telugu (India)                             Naaku teleedu
Telugu (India)                             Naaku artham kaadu
Tetum (East Timor)                         Ha'u la hatene
Tetum (East Timor)                         Ha'u la konprende
[Teuso, see Icetot]
Thai (Thailand) [said by men]              Phom mai khao jai 
Thai (Thailand) [said by women]            Dichan mai khao jai
Thai (Thailand) [said by men]              Khaw thoht phom mai khao jai
Thai (Thailand) [said by women]            Khaw thoht diichan mai khao jai
Thai (Thailand)                            Chan mai kao jai
Tibetan (Tibet, China)                     Ha ko-masong
Tibetan (Tibet, China)                     Ngey shey masong
Tigrinya (Ethiopia, Eritrea)               Aytereda'akhun
Tok Pisin (Papua New Guinea)               Mi no savy
Tok Pisin (Papua New Guinea)               Mi no klia gut
Tongan (Tonga Pacific Islands)             'Oku 'ikai mahino kiate au
Tschiluba (Kasai Occidental Region, Zaire) Tchena mu mane to tschiluba
Tswana (Botswana, South Africa)            Ga ke tlhaloganye
Tukang Besi (Indonesia)                    Mbeaka kudahani
Tulu (India)                               Yenku arthaa aapuri
Tulu (India)                               Yenku arthaa aathijji
Tupi (Amazonas Brazil)                     Ihe n-a-kwaw-i
Tupi [ancient] (Amazonas Brazil)           Ixe n-a-kuaba-i
Turkish (Turkey, Northern Cyprus)          Anlamiyorum
Turkmen (Turkmenistan)                     Men dushenamok
Turkmen (Turkmenistan)                     Men düshünemok
Tuscarora (New York USA, Ontario Canada)   Deh-eh'k-dee-keh-rah-yeah-nah
Tuvan (Russia)                             Men bilbeyn tur men
Tzotzil (Chiapas Mexico)                   Mu xka'i

Udmurt (Russia)                            Mynym valantem
Udmurt (Russia) [I don't understand you]   Mon tiledyz ug valasky
Ukrainian (Ukraine)                        Ya ne razumiyu
Ulwa (Nicaragua)                           Kang lâwasing
Urdu (Pakistan, India) (by men)            Main nahin samjha 
Urdu (Pakistan, India) (by women)          Main nahin samjhi
Urdu (Pakistan, India)                     MeiN samajjhtaa nahiiN
Ute (Colorado and Utah USA)                Kanükaiwa
Uyghur (Central Asia)                      Chüshänmaymän
Uyghur (Central Asia)                      Chuüshänmidim
Uzbek (Uzbekistan)                         Men tushunmayapman

Veps (Russia)                              Minä en el'genda
Veps (Russia) [I don't understand you]     Minä sindai en el'genda
Vietnamese (Vietnam)                       Tôi không muon
Vietnamese (Vietnam)                       Tôi không hiêù
Visayan [Cebuano] (Philippines)            Wala ako makasabot
[Vlaams, see Dutch (Belgium)]
Votic (Russia)                             En arvu

Wakhi (Central Asia)                       Majeh neh disht
Wakhi (Central Asia)                       Mazhe malum tei nahst
Wali (Northern Ghana)                      M ba bang ye
Welsh (Wales)                              Dydw i ddim yn deall
Wolof (West Africa)                        Xamuma
Wolof (West Africa)                        Degguma
Wolof (West Africa)                        Ham muma 
Wolof (West Africa)                        Munu maa ham linga wah 

Xhosa (South Africa)                       Andigondi
Xhosa (South Africa)                       Andigondi kakuhle
Xhosa (South Africa)                       Andiva

[Yao, see Mien}
Yiddish (central Europe)                   Ikh farshtey nisht
Yiddish (central Europe)                   Ikh vishtain nit
Yiddish (central Europe)                   Ikh veys nit
Yiddish (central Europe)                   Ikh veys nikht
Yoruba (Nigeria, West Africa)              Kò yé mi
Yoruba (Nigeria, West Africa)              N ko mo
Yucatec (Yucatán México)                   Min na'atik
Yupik (Alaska USA)                         Nallo gaa

Zapotec (Juchitan Mexico)                  Que riene
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico)                  Bito chejni'ida
Zarma (Niger, Nigeria, Burkina Faso)       Ai si wani
Zarma (Niger, Nigeria, Burkina Faso)       Ai si ma chini
Zulu (Southern Africa)                     Angizwa
Zulu (Southern Africa)                     Angiqondi​*


----------



## ارووجة (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية*

*"Yes" in over 550 languages​*
*Abenaki (Maine USA, Montreal Canada)       Ôhô
Abenaki (Maine USA, Montreal Canada)       Ôhôô
Abenaki (Maine USA, Montreal Canada)       Unh-honh
Acateco (San Miguel Acatán Guatemala)      Haa'
Achuar (Ecuador)                           Ja ai
[Adare, see Harari]
Adyghe (Middle East)                       Ari
Afar (Ethiopia, Eritrea, Djibouti)         Yey
Afrikaans (Southern Africa)                Ja
Agua Caliente (California USA)             Hooo
Aguaruna (Peru)                            Ejé
Aguaruna (Peru)                            Jejé
[Akan, see Asante and Fante]
Akha (Thailand)                            Nguh mah
Aklanon (Philippines)                      Huo
Alabamu (Texas USA)                        Yáma
Alabamu (Texas USA)                        Yamá
Alabamu (Texas USA)                        Ìin
Alak (Malaysia)                            Ö
Albanian (Albania, Yugoslavia)             Po
Alsacian (Alsace France)                   Ja
Altai (Russia)                             Eye
Amharic (Ethiopia)                         Ow
Amharic (Ethiopia)                         Awo
Amuzgo (Oaxaca & Guerrero Mexico)          'Aya
[Anishinaabe, see Ojibwe]
Anglo-Saxon (England)                      Gese
Anglo-Saxon (England)                      Gise
Apache (Arizona USA)                       Ha'oh
Apache (Arizona USA)                       Ha'ah
Apsaaloke (Montana USA)                    E
Apsaaloke (Montana USA)                    Kuké
Arabic (Middle East, North Africa)         Naam
Arabic (Middle East, North Africa)         Naghham
Arabic (North Africa)                      Iih
Arabic (North Africa)                      N'am
Arabic (Egypt)                             Aiwa
Arabic (Iraq)                              Ii
Arabic (Morocco)                           Iyeh
Arabic (Syria)                             Ee
[Arawak, see Taino]
Arberesh (Hora e Arbereshevet Italy)       O
Arberesh (Sicily Italy)                    Arra
Ariti (Brazil)                             Hahan
Armenian (Armenia, Russia, Middle East)    Ayo
Armenian [Eastern] (Armenia)               Ha
Aromunian (Greece, Balkans)                E
Asante (Ghana)                             Aáne
Asante (Ghana)                             Aàn
Asante (Ghana)                             Eè
Assyrian (Iran, Iraq, Syria)               He
Asturian (Spain)                           Si
Atakapa (Louisiana USA)                    Haha
Atayal (Taiwan)                            Aw
Ateso (Uganda)                             Ebo
Auca (Ecuador)                             Ao
Auca (Ecuador)                             Ag
Auca (Ecuador)                             Oo
[Aukan, see Ndjuka]
Awa (Papua New Guinea)                     Ee
Awa (Papua New Guinea)                     Kowe
Awakabal (Australia)                       Kauwa
Awakabal (Australia)                       E-e
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Jisa
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Jis 
Ayticha Yokuts (California USA)            Hòwe
Azerbaijani [Azeri] (Azerbaijan, Iran)     Haen
Azerbaijani [Azeri] (Azerbaijan, Iran)     Bæli
[Azeri, see Azerbaijani]

Bagesu (Central Africa)                    Eh nihawe wena
Bahnar (Malaysia)                          Höm öi
Bahnar (Malaysia)                          Hám öi
Bakitara (Central Africa)                  Nukow
Bakitara (Central Africa)                  Ego
Balinese (Bali)                            Nggih
Balochi (Pakistan)                         Han
Bambara (Mali)                             Owo
[Bangla, see Bengali]
Basabei (Central Africa)                   Kajamu
[Basa Sunda, see Sundanese]
Bashkir (Russia)                           Eye
Basque (France, Spain)                     Bai
Batak (Indonesia. Sumatra, Philippines)    Olo
[Bavarian, see German (Bavaria)]
Belorussian (Belarus)                      Tak
Bemba (Zambia, Congo)                      Eya ye
Bemba (Zambia, Congo)                      Eya
Bengali (India, Bangladesh)                Ha
Bengali (India, Bangladesh)                Ji
Bengali (India, Bangladesh)                Ji ha
Besisi (Ayer Itam Malaysia)                A-a
Besisi (Ayer Itam Malaysia)                Nah
Besisi (Ayer Itam Malaysia)                Naleh
Besisi (Malacca Malaysia)                  Na
Bété (Côte d'Ivoire)                       I
Bicol (Philippines)                        Ompô
[Bisayan, see Visayan]
Blackfoot (United States)                  Áa
Bobangi (Upper Congo Central Africa)       E!
Boboda (Burkina Faso, Mali)                O-on
[Bobo Fing, see Boboda]
Boloki (Congo-Kinshasa)                    Io
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina)           Da
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina)           Aha
Brahui (Pakistan)                          Âw
Breton (Brittany France)                   Ya
Breton (Brittany France)                   Eo
Brigidian (western Ireland)                Quai
Bugi (Indonesia)                           U
Bugotu (Solomon Islands)                   Hii
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya)                   Eee
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya)                   Nio
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya)                   Naulile
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya)                   Kario
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)                       Da
Bulu (Cameroon)                            Ya
Burmese (Myanmar)                          Hou'ke
Burmese (Myanmar)                          Hou'pade
Burushashki (Northern Pakistan)            Awa
Burushashki (Northern Pakistan)            Awa juu

Cahto [Kato] (California USA)              Hee'uu'
Cahuilla (Southern California USA)         Atcama
Cahuilla (Southern California USA)         Hée
[Cambodian, see Khmer]
Cantonese [Chinese] (China)                Hai
Cantonese [Chinese] (China)                Yo'u
Cantonese [Chinese] (China)                Dau zue
Cassubian (Northweast Poland)              Jo
Catalan (France, Spain, Andorra)           Sí
Catawba (United States)                    Himba
Cayuga (United States)                     Éhé
[Cebuano, see Visayan]
Cham (Southeast Asia)                      Hu
Cham (Southeast Asia)                      Haiy
Chamorro (Guam)                            Hu'u
Chamorro (Guam)                            Hungan
Chatino (Tataltepec Mexico)                Tso'o
Chawchila (Chowchilla California USA)      Hânha
Chechen (North Caucasus)                   Ha'
Chechen (North Caucasus)                   Du
Chemehuevi (California USA)                Hi'i
Chemehuevi (California USA)                Höö
Cherokee (North America)                   V
Cherokee (North America)                   V-v'
Cheyenne (United States)                   Héehe'e
Cheyenne (United States) [by men; old]     Haáhe
Chichewa (South Africa,  Malawi)           Inde
Chickasaw (United States)                  Yenh
Chinyanja (Africa)                         Ee
Chinyanja (Africa)                         Inde
Chilula (United States)                    Do hûn na
[Chinese, see dialects: Cantonese, Hakka, Hoi San, Hokkien, Mandarin]
[Chippewa, see Ojibwe]
Chiriguano (Bolivia)                       Hõo
Chishona (Zimbabwe)                        Ehe
Chishona (Zimbabwe)                        Hongu
Chitimacha (North America)                 Aha
Chitonga (Zambia)                          Inzya 
Chitonga (Zambia)                          Iyii
Choctaw (Oklahoma United States)           Anh
Choctaw (Oklahoma United States)           A
Choctaw (Oklahoma United States)           Yau
Choctaw (Oklahoma United States)           Unkah
Chol (Mexico)                              Che'i
Chol (Mexico)                              Yomach
Chol (Mexico)                              Jincuyi
Chol (Sabanilla Mexico)                    Jincwayi
Chontal (Guatemala)                        Xée
Chontal (Guatemala)                        Hé
Chortí (Guatemala)                         Huhu
Choynimni Yokuts (Kings River Calif. USA)  Hòwe
Choynok Yokuts (California USA)            Hò
Chreai (Malaysia)                          Hoi
Chukchansi Yokuts (Fresno California USA)  Hòhu
Chukchee (Russia)                          I
Chumash (Santa Barbara California USA)     Ho
Chumash (Santa Barbara California USA)     Hâ'me
Chumash (Santa Barbara California USA)     'I'
Chumash (Santa Cruz California USA)        Yutua
Chumash (Santa Ynez California USA)        Ino
Chunut Yokuts (California USA)             Uwu
Churu (Malaysia)                           Hèh
Chuvash (Russia)                           Chapla
[Circassian, see Adyghe]
Coahuilteco (Mexico)                       Ja
Coahuilteco (Mexico)                       Aa
Coeur d'Alene (Idaho USA)                  Hey
Comanche (United States)                   Jaa
Comanche (United States)                   Haa
Comanche (United States)                   Hah
Comoran (Comoros)                          Ewa
[Conibo, see Shipibo]
Cornish [Kemmyn] (Great Britain)           Usi
Cornish [modern] (Great Britain)           Eah
Cornish [unified] (Great Britain)          Usy
Cornish (Great Britain)                    Ya
Corsican (Corsica)                         Si
Corsican (Corsica)                         Iè
Costanoan (Monterey California)            E
Costanoan (San Francisco California)       Heah
Costanoan (San Jose California)            Horce
Costanoan (San Juan Bautista California)   He
Costanoan (San Juan Bautista California)   Xehe
Costanoan (San Juan Bautista California)   Ixi
Costanoan (Santa Cruz/Santa Clara Calif.)  Exe
Cree (Canada)                              E'he'
Cree (Canada)                              Âha
Cree (Canada)                              Îhî
Creek [Muskogee] (United States)           Henká
Creek [Muskogee] (United States)           Ká
Creek [Muskogee] (United States)           Mómes
Creole (Haiti)                             Èwé
Creole (Haiti)                             Wí
Creole (Haiti)                             Anhan
[Creole (Seychelles), see Seselwa]
Croatian (Croatia, Bosnia)                 Da
Crow (United States)                       E
Crow (United States)                       Kuké
Czech (Czech Republic)                     Ano
Czech (Czech Republic) [informal]          Jo

Dagaare (Ghana, Burkina Faso)              Oo
Dakota [Sioux] (United States)             Han
Danish (Denmark, Greenland)                Ja
Danish (Denmark) [to negative questions]   Jo
Dawan (West Timor Indonesia)               Hao
Dawan (West Timor Indonesia)               Hé
Dekelh (Canada)                            A
[Delaware, see Lenape]
Dhivehi (Maldives)                         Aan
Diegueño (Mesa Grande United States)       'E-en
Dinka (Sudan)                              Ce tede
Diola (Senegal)                            Ehe
[Dohema, see Eudeve]
Dschang (Cameroon)                         Mm
Dumna Yokuts (San Joaquin River Ca. USA)   Hòuhu
Dusun (Sabah Malaysia)                     O'oh
Dutch (Netherlands, America, Asia)         Ja
Dyirbal (Australia)                        Yu
Dyirbal (Australia)                        Nga

Egyptian (Ancient Egypt)                   T'e
Ekegusii (Kenya)                           Ee
Endimbich (California United States)       Haha'
Enga (Papua New Guinea)                    Kíní
Enga (Papua New Guinea)                    Kiníngi
English (Britain, Australia, America)      Yes
English (America) [informal]               Yeah
English (United States) [informal]         Yup
English [Strine dialect] (Australia)       Air
English [Texan] (Texas United States)      Ya
English [old English] (old Britain)        Giese
English [old English] (old Britain)        Gea
English [old English] (old Britain)        Yea
[Eskimo, see Inuktitut and Inuttut]
Esperanto (international use)              Jes
Esselen [Henshaw] (Calif. United States)   I'ké
Esselen [La Perouse] (Cal. United States)  Ike
Esselen [Eastern] (Calif. United States)   Ikkeye
Estonian (Estonia)                         Jaa
Estonian (Estonia)                         Jah
Estonian (Eastern Kodavere Estonia)        Jahki
Estonian [Old Estonian: archaic] (Estonia) Neh
Eudeve (Sonora Mexico) [said by man]       Héve
Eudeve (Sonora Mexico) [said by woman]     Heé
Eudeve (Sonora Mexico) [said by woman]     Hoi éco
[Euskara, see Basque]
Ewondo (Cameroun)                          Oé

Fang (Gabon)                               A
Fante (Ghana, Burkina Faso)                Ampa
Fante (Ghana, Burkina Faso)                Nyeo
Faroese (Faroe Islands)                    Ja
Farsi [Persian] (Iran, Afghanistan)        Ba'leh
Farsi (Iran, Afghanistan, Tajikistan)      Balli
Fernandino (Southern California USA)       Èhe
Fijian (Fiji)                              Io
[Filipino, see Ilokano, Tagalog, and Visayan]
Finnish (Finland)                          Kyllä
Finnish (Finland) [informal]               Jep
[Flemish, see Dutch (Belgium)]
Fon (Benin, Togo)                          Een
Fore (Papua New Guinea)                    Owé
Frisian [Westerlauwer Frisian] (Germany)   Ja
French (France, Quebec, Africa)            Oui
French (France, Quebec, Africa) [informal] Ouais
French (Quebec) [informal]                 Ouin
French (France) [to negative questions]    Si
Frisian (Netherlands)                      Ja
Friulian (Italy)                           Sì
Fulani [Pulaar] (West Africa)              Ee
Fulani [Pulaar] (West Africa)              Qeeyi
Futuna-Aniwa (Vanuatu)                     Ho

Gaam (Eastern Sudan)                       Aai
Gaam (Eastern Sudan)                       Àw
Gaam (Eastern Sudan)                       Áyá
Gaam (Eastern Sudan)                       Uu
Gagauz (Moldova)                           Yola
Galician (Spain)                           Si
Gallo (Britany Northern France)            Yen
Gallo (Britany Northern France)            Yan
Gamilaraay [Kamilaroi] (Australia)         Ngaa
Gamilaraay [Kamilaroi] (Australia)         Yawu
Ganda [Luganda] (Uganda)                   Weewawo
Ganda [Luganda] (Uganda)                   Yee
Gascon (France)                            Oc
Gashowu Yokuts (California USA)            Hûhu
Georgian [Kartuli] (Georgia) [formal]      Dee-akh
Georgian [Kartuli] (Georgia) [colloquial]  Ho
Georgian [Kartuli] (Georgia) [informal]    Kee
Georgian [Kartuli] (Georgia)               Kho
German (Central Europe)                    Ja
German (Cent.Eur.) [to negative questions] Doch
German (Bavaria Germany)                   Jå
German [Thuringian] (Thuringia Germany)    Na
German [Swabian] (Germany)                 Jå
Gerung (Nepal)                             Pa
Greek [Hellenic] (Greece, Cyprus)          Ne
Greek [old] (former Greek Empire)          Né
[Greenlandic, see Inuttut]
Griko (Salento Italy)                      U'mme
Guaja (Brazil)                             Aé
Guaja (Brazil)                             Aí
Guajajara (Brazil)                         Eré
Guarani (Paraguay, Brazil, Bolivia)        Hêe
Gujarati (Gujarat State, India)            HaaN
Gujarati (Gujarat State, India)            Au
Gullah (South Carolina, USA)               Yaas
Gumatj (Australia)                         Yo
Gundungurra (Australia)                    Gne
Gundungurra (Australia)                    Ngee
[Gypsy, see Romani]

Haida (Queen Elizabeth Island Canada)      Aña
Hakka [Chinese] (China)                    He
Hakka [Chinese] (China)                    Hei
[Hal-Pulaar, see Fulani]
Harari [Adare](Ethiopia)                   I
Hausa (West Africa)                        Toh
Hausa (West Africa)                        Ii
Hawaiian (Hawaii)                          'Ae
Hebrew (Israel)                            Ken
[Hellenic, see Greek]
[Heve, see Eudeve]
Hidatsa (North Dakota USA)                 E
Hidatsa (North Dakota USA)                 Hao
Hindi (India, East Asia)                   Haji
Hindi (India, East Asia)                   Haan
Hindi (India, East Asia)                   Ha
Hindi (India, East Asia)                   Ji haan
Hindi (India, East Asia)                   Han  jee
Hindustani (Guyana, Suriname, Carribean)   Han
Hmong [Miao] (Laos, Thailand)              To
Hmong [White Hmong, Miao] (Laos, Thailand) Yog mas
Hmong [White Hmong, Miao] (Laos, Thailand) Wm
Hmong [White Hmong, Miao] (Laos, Thailand) Aws
Hmong [White Hmong, Miao] (Laos, Thailand) [verb +] mas
Hmong Du (Vietnam)                         Có mua
Hñähñu (Mexico)                            Aha
Hoi San (China)                            Hai
Hokkien [Chinese] (Singapore, Indonesia)   Si
Hokkien [Chinese] (Taiwan)                 Si
Hokkien (Taiwan)                           Oo
Hokkien [Chinese] (Taiwan) [means correct] Tiok
Hometwoli Yokuts (Kern Lake Calif. USA)    Hûn
Hopi (United States)                       Owí
Houailou (New Caledonia)                   Û
Huastec (Mexico)                           Ojni'
Huave (Mexico)                             Ajaj
Huave (Mexico)                             At
Huave (Mexico)                             Neam
Huichol (Mexico)                           Ere
Hungarian [Magyar] (Hungary)               Igen

Icelandic (Iceland)                        Já
Icetot (Uganda)                            Ee
Ido (international use)                    Yes
Igbo [Ibo] (Africa)                        Í
[Ik, see Icetot]
Ilokano (Philippines)                      Wen
Indo-European (ancient Europe)             Sei-ke
Indonesian (Indonesia, Suriname)           Ya
Ingush (Russia)                            Hwa'a
Innu (Quebec Canada)                       Niihiiy
Interlingua (constructed)                  Si
Inuktitut (Canada, Alaska)                 Aap
Inuktitut (Canada, Alaska)                 Aa
Inuktitut (Baffin Island Canada)           Ii
Inuttut [Greenlandic] (Greenland)          Aap
Ioway (United States)                      Hunje
Irish (Ireland) [it is]                    Is ea
Ishkashmi (Tajikistan)                     Bale
Italian (Central Europe, E Africa)         Sì
Itbayaten (Batanes Philippines)            Uwen
Ivasayen (Batanes Philippines)             Oon
Itza (Mexico)                              Ma'lo'
Ixcatec (Mexico)                           Haa
Ixil (Guatemala)                           He
Izoceño [Tapii] (Bolivia)                  Hãa

Jacalteca (Guatemala)                      Machoj
Jacaru [Jaqaru] (South America)            Jaa
Jacaru [Jaqaru] (South America) [emphatic] Wicha
Jakun (Malaysia)                           Yeh
Jakun (Kuala Lemakau Malaysia)             Iah
Jakun (Madek Malaysia)                     Ya'
Jakun (Madek Malaysia)                     Yak
Japanese (Japan)                           Hai
Japanese [Kumamoto] (Japan) [that's right] Sogyantai
Japanese [Kumamoto] (Japan) [formal]       Sogyandesutai
Jarai (Malaysia)                           Hom
Javanese (Indonesia)                       Jo
Javanese (Indonesia)                       Inggih
Javanese (Indonesia) [low Javanese]        Iya
Jemez (Mexico)                             Hah
Jèrriais (Jersey)                          Oui

Kabuverdianu (Cape Verde)                  Sin
Kabyle (Algeria)                           Ih
Kachcha (Central Africa)                   Ee
Kadazan (Sabah Malaysia)                   O'oh
Kala Kawaw Ya (Australia)                  Wa
Kalamai (Australia)                        Jua
Kalmyk (Russia)                            E
Kamayura (Brazil)                          He'en
[Kamilaroi, see Gamilaraay]
Kamviri (South Asia)                       'O'u
Kamviri (South Asia)                       'Om
Kanienkehaka [Mohawk] (USA)                Hen
Kanjobal [Q'anjob'al] (Guatemala)          Jaa
Kannada (India)                            Haudu
Kanuri (Nigeria)                           Yo
Kapampangan (Philippines)                  Ua
Kapingamarangi (Pacific Islands)           Uaa
Karaim (Trakai Lithuania)                  E
Karelian (Finland, Russia)                 Da
Karen (Burma, Thailand)                    Mwe
Karina (West Indies)                       A:ha
[Kartuli, see Georgian]
Kaseng (Malaysia)                          Ö
Kashmiri (Pakistan)                        Ava
Kashmiri (Pakistan)                        Ho
Káte (Papua New Guinea)                    Ea
Káte (Papua New Guinea)                    O
Kaurareg (Australia)                       Wa
Kawaiisu (California United States)        Höö
Kazakh (Kazakhstan, Central Asia, China)   Ia
Kechayi Yokuts (San Joaquin River Ca. USA) Hòuhu
Kechayi Yokuts (San Joaquin River Ca. USA) Hûhu
Kekchi (Guatemala)                         Eh he
Kenaboi (Malaysia)                         Yai
Kerbat (Malaysia)                          He'-eh
Khakas (Siberia Russia)                    Ya
Khmer [Cambodian] (Cambodia) [by male]     Baat
Khmer [Cambodian] (Cambodia) [by female]   Jaa
Khmer [Cambodian] (Cambodia) [by female]   Caah
Khowar (Central Asia)                      Di
Kiga (Africa)                              Mhm
Kiga (Africa)                              Yee
Kiga (Africa)                              Yeego
Kikongo (Congo Africa)                     Inga
Kikongo (Congo Africa)                     Kasi
Kikongo (Cuba)                             Tambení
Kikuyu (Kenya)                             Eeh
Kikuyu (Kenya)                             Ii
Kikuyu (Kenya)                             Iini
Kikuyu (Kenya)                             Niguo
Kiluba (Zaire)                             Ee
Kinyarwanda (Rwanda)                       Yego
Kipsigis (Kenya)                           Ee
Kirgiz (Kyrgyzistan)                       Ova
Kirgiz (Kyrgyzistan)                       Ooba
Kirgiz (Kyrgyzistan)                       Oshondoy
Kiribati [Gilbertese] (Kiribati Island)    Eai
Kirundi [Rundi] (Burundi)                  Eego
Kirundi [Rundi] (Burundi)                  Egoma
Kirundi [Rundi] (Burundi)                  Ego
Kisanga (Bunkeya Congo-Kinshasa)           Nnnn
Kiswahili [Swahili] (Africa)               Ndiyo
Kiswahili [Swahili] (Africa)               Sawa
Klallam (Washington USA)                   ?aa
Koasati (Alabama & Oklahoma United States) É:
Kohistani (Central Asia)                   Ah
Koiari (Papua New Guinea)                  N'n
Koiari (Papua New Guinea)                  O'e
Komi-Permyak (Russia)                      No
Komi-Zyryan (Russia)                       Da
Konkani [Konknni] (India)                  Oi
Konkani [Konknni] (India)                  Vai
Korean (Korea)                             Ne
Korean (Korea)                             Ye
Koromfe (Burkina Faso)                     Nggei
Koryak (Russia)                            O
Kosraean (Micronesia)                      Ahok
Kreyol (Haiti)                             Wi
Krio (Sierra Leone)                        Ya
Kriol (Northern Australia)                 Yuwai
Kukatja (Australia)                        Yuwayi
Kumauni (India)                            A
Kuna (Panama)                              Elle
Kurak (northwestern California USA)        Hãa
Kurdi [Kurmanji] (Iran, Iraq)              Bari
Kurdi [Kurmanji] (Iran, Iraq)              Lebe
Kurdi [Kurmanji] (Iran, Iraq)              Ba
Kurdi [Kurmanji] (Iran, Iraq)              Hari
Kurdi [Kurmanji] (Iran, Iraq)              Bali
Kurdish (Iran, Iraq, Turkey, Syria)        Beli
Kurdish (Iran, Iraq, Turkey, Syria)        Ere
Kutenai (BC Canada, Idaho & Montana USA)   Hê
Kutthung (Australia)                       Nyee-hu
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia)                 Heeno
[Kweyol, see Creole]

Lacandon (Chiapas Mexico)                  La'
Ladakhi (India, Pakistan)                  Kasa
Ladin (Italy)                              Sci
Lahu (Thailand)                            Yoe
Lakhota (North America) [said by male]     Haw
Lakhota (North America) [said by female]   Hanto's
Lakhota (North America)                    Han
Langue d'oïl [old] (France)           Oïl
Lao (Laos)                                 Doy
Lao (Laos)                                 Tyau
[Lappish, see Saami]
Latin (ancient Rome, Vatican)              Ita
Latin (ancient Rome, Vatican)              Ita vero
Latin (ancient Rome, Vatican) [true]       Certe
Latin (ancient Rome, Vatican) Recte
Latvian (Latvia)                           Ja
Lave (Malaysia)                            Ö
Lenakel (New Hebirdes Pacific Island)      Ouaah
Lenape [Delaware] (United States)          E-e
Lenape [reply to something you agree with] Ahikta
Lenape [Delaware] (United States) [okay]   Yuh
Limbu (Nepal, India)                       Ã
Lingala (Zaire, Congo)                     Ée
Lingala (Zaire, Congo)                     Íyo
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                     Taip
Lithuanian (Lithuania) [very informal]     Aha
Lithuanian (Lithuania) [very informal]     Mhm
Livonian (Latvia, Estonia)                 Nä
Loglan (international)                     Ia
Loglan (international) [giving permission] Oi
Low Saxon (Eastern Friesland)              Ja
Low Saxon [Northern] (Lowlands Germany)    Jaa
Low Saxon [Northern] (Fehrs Guild Germany) Ja
Low Saxon [Westphalian] (Germany)          Jau     
[Luganda, see Ganda]
Luiseño (Southern California USA)          'Ohoo
Lunda (Zambia)                             Ena
Lunyankole (South Uganda)                  Ego
Lunyoro (West Uganda)                      Ego
Luo (Sudan, Kenya)                         Ee
Lushootseed (Seattle Washington USA)       ?i
Luvale (Zambia)                            Eawa
Luxemburgish (Luxemburg)                   Jo

Mabuiag (Australia)                        Wa
Macedonian (Macedonia)                     Da
Mae [Emwae] (New Hebrides Island)          Ido
Mae [Emwae] (New Hebrides Island)          Io 
Magindano (New Guinea)                     Wy
[Magyar, see Hungarian]
Maidu (California United States)           He'u
Malagasy (Madagascar)                      Eny
Malagasy (Madagascar)                      En, en
Malay (Malaysia, Brunei)                   Ya
Maliseet (Canada)                          Aha
Mallorquín (Mallorca Spain)                Sí
Maltese (Malta)                            Iva
Mam (Guatemala)                            Jo
Mam (Guatemala)                            Ok
Manchu (China)                             Inu
Manchu (China) [emphatic; yes indeed]      Inu kai
Manchu (China)                             Esi
Manchu (China)                             E
Mandarin [Chinese] (China) [it is so]      Shi
Mandarin [Chinese] (China) [correct]       Dui
Mandarin [Chinese] (China) [okay]          Hao
Mandinka (Gambia, Senegal)                 Haa
Manx (Britain) [yes indeed]                Abbyr eh
Manx (Britain) [yes indeed]                Gyn ourys
Manx (Britain) [yes indeed]                She dy jarroo
Manx (Britain)                             Seadh
Maohi (South Pacific)                      E
Maori (New Zealand, Cook Islands)          Ae
[Mapuche, see Mapudungun]
Mapudungun [Mapuche] (Chile, Argentina)    Mai
Marathi (India)                            A
Mari [Hill Mari] (Russia)                  Manye
Mari [Meadow Mari] (Russia)                Anye
Mari [Meadow Mari] (Russia)                Iye
Mari (Russia)                              Tuge
Marquesan (French Polynesia)               E
Marshallese (Marshall Islands)             Aet
Masai (Kenya, Tanzania)                    Ee
Mashi (Bukavu Congo-Kinshasa)              Neci
[Mayan, see Yucatec Maya]
Mazahua (Mexico)                           Jägä
Mazahua (Mexico)                           Jä
Mazatec (Mexico)                           Hao
Mende (Sierra Leone)                       Aa
Mentera (Malaysia)                         Oiye
Meriam Mir (Australia)                     Baru
[Miao, see Hmong]
Michahay Yokuts (California USA)           Hòowe
Michif [Turtle Mt. Chippewa Cree] (Canada) Aenhenk
Michif [Turtle Mt. Chippewa Cree] (Canada) Wee
Middle English (old England)               Yis
Middle English (old England)               Yus
Mien [Yao] (Laos, Thailand)                Aeqc
Mien [Yao] (Laos, Thailand) [that's right] Ox 
Mien [Yao] (Laos, Thailand) [correct]      Oz
Mien (Vietnam)                             Mái
Mikmaq (USA)                               E'e
Mikmaq (USA)                               Áa
Mina (Togo)                                Heinn
Minangkabau (West Sumatra Indonesia)       Iyo
Mingo (North America)                      Ê'
Mingo (North America)                      Túkës
Miskito (Nicaragua, Honduras)              Au
Miwok [Amador] (NE Sierra California USA)  Hu
Miwok [Bodega, Marin, Lake](W Coast USA)   Û
Miwok [Mariposa] (S Sierra California USA) Huu
Miwok [N Sierra] (N Sierra California USA) Hy'y
Miwok [Plains] (NW Sierra California USA)  Hûû
Miwok [Plains] (NW Sierra California USA)  He-la
Miwok [Tuolomne] (Central Sierra Cal. USA) Hu
Mixe (Mexico)                              Hadún
Mixe (Juquila Mexico)                      Dun
Mixe (Totontepec Mexico)                   Wem
Mixtec (Santa Catarina Estetla Mexico)     D+u [+ represents schwa 'uh' sound]
Mixtec (San Juan Colorado Mexico)          Júnvín
Mixtec (Oaxaca Mexico)                     Be
Mixtec (Oaxaca Mexico)                     Xãà
Mixtec (Oaxaca Mexico) [yes, it is]        Suu
Mobilian (North America)                   Yama
Modoc (Northern California)                'I:
[Mohawk, see Kanienkehaka]
Monegasque (Monaco)                        Sci
Mönineyam (California United States)       Ehe
Mongolian (Mongolia)                       Tiim
Mongolian (Mongolia)                       Dsa
Mono (Inyo California United States)       Ha'
Mono (old: North Fork California USA)      Haawini
Mono (modern: North Fork California USA)   Hühü
Mòoré (Burkina Faso)                       Nyee
Morvin (Russia)                            Eno
Muskogee (Oklahoma & Florida USA)          Henka
Muskogee (Oklahoma & Florida USA)          Ka
Muskogee (Oklahoma & Florida USA)          Ho

Náhuatl [Aztec] (Mexico, El Salvador)      Queme
Náhuatl [Aztec] (Mexico, El Salvador)      Quemacatzin
Náhuatl [Aztec] (Mexico, El Salv.) [true]  Nelli
Náhuatl [Aztec] (Mexico, El Salv.) [true]  Nelle
Náhuatl [Aztec] (Guerrero Mexico)          Iyén
Nakota (USA, Canada)                       Ha
Nandi (Kenya)                              Wei
Nandi (Kenya)                              Weis
Nauruan (Nauru Oceania)                    Eh
Navajo (United States)                     Aou'
Navajo (United States)                     Aoo'
Navajo (United States)                     Ooa
Naxi (Yunnan China)                        Waq
Ndebele (Southern Africa)                  Yebo
Ndjuka (Suriname)                          Abii
Ndjuka (Suriname)                          Ai
Ndjuka (Suriname)                          Eeye
Ndjuka (Suriname)                          Iya
Ndjuka (Suriname)                          Ya
Nenets (Russia)                            Nyeya
Nepali (Nepal, Bhutan)                     Ju
Nepali (Nepal, Bhutan)                     Aa
Nepali (Nepal, Bhutan) [definition]        Ho
Nepali (Nepal, Bhutan) [agreement]         Hajur
Nepali (Nepal, Bhutan) [********]          Cha
Nepali (Nepal, Bhutan) [permitted]         Huncha
Newari (Nepal)                             Khah
Nez Perce (Idaho USA)                      'E-hé
Ngadjonji (Australia)                      Nguu
Ngadjunma (Australia)                      Njaka
Nganasan (Russia)                          Yy
Nganasan (Russia)                          Tê
Ngbaka (Africa)                            Ì
Ngbaka (Africa)                            Yò
Nhirrpi (Australia)                        Kawu
[Palpamadramadra, see Nhirrpi]
Niahom (Malaysia)                          Ö
Nigerian Pidgin (Nigeria)                  Yes
Nimo (Papua New Guinea)                    Seme
Norwegian [Nynorsk, Bokmaal] (Norway)      Ja
Norwegian [Sortlandsk] (Sortland Norway)   Jo
Nukuoro (Pacific Islands)                  Ou
Nukuoro (Pacific Islands)                  Uaa
Nukuoro (Pacific Islands)                  Uu
Nupe (Africa)                              Hin
Nupe (Africa)                              Hinyí
Nutúnutu Yokuts (Kings River Calif. USA)   Òuwu
Nyungar (Australia)                        Kaija

[Occitan, see Provencal]
[Ocuilteco, see Tlahuica]
Ojibwe [Chippewa] (United States)          Eya
Ojibwe [Chippewa] (United States)          Heh
Okanagan (Montana USA)                     Way'
Oluta (Mexico)                             7a:jo:
Opata (Mexico)                             Haru
Oriya (India)                              A
Osage (North America)                      On
Osage (North America) [said by male]       Ho-we
Osage (North America) [said by female]     Ho-ve
Ossetian (Caucasus)                        O
Otetela (Lodja Congo-Kinshasa)             Elo

Paamese (Vanuatu)                          Ka
Pahlavi (USA)                              En
Pa'ikwene (Amazon) [by a man]              Ahadjé
Pa'ikwene (Amazon) [by a man]              Ihé
Pa'ikwene (Amazon) [by a woman]            Ihi
Pa'ikwene (Amazon) [by a woman]            Yé
Palatinian (Southwestern Germany)          Jo
Palewyami Yokuts (Poso Creek Calif. USA)   Ònon
Pali (India)                               Ama
[Palpamadramadra, see Nhirrpi]
Pangan (Belimbing Malaysia)                Lêyok
Pangan (Jarum Malaysia)                    H&etilde;-&etilde;
Pangan (Ulu Aring Malaysia)                H&etilde;-&etilde; 
Papago (United States, Mexico)             Heu'u
Papiamentu (Dutch Antilles, Aruba)         Si
Pappua (Papua New Guinea)                  I-o
Parintintin (Brazil)                       Cã?ã
Pashto (Afghanistan, Pakistan)             Hoo
Pashto (Afghanistan)                       Baleh
Pashto (Afghanistan)                       Wo
Passamaqoddy (Maine USA)                   Aha
Paumarí (Brazil) [answer to question]      Ha'a
Paumarí (Brazil) [agreement]               Hai
Paumarí (Brazil) [answer to command]       Jakaho
Paumarí (Brazil)                           Jakana
Pende (Congo-Kinshasa)                     Ayi
Pende (Congo-Kinshasa)                     Mhu
[Penobscot, see Abenaki]
[Persian, see Farsi]
Pho Karen (Thailand)                       Mwéh
Phorhépecha [Purépecha] (Michoacán Mexico) Mátirku
Phorhépecha [Purépecha] (Mexico) [indeed]  Jóchka
Phorhépecha [Purépecha] (Mexico) [true]    Jó éka íshika
[Pidgin English, see Nigerian Pidgin, Pijin and Tok Pisin]
Piedmontese (Piemonte Italy)               Eoj
Pijin (Solomon Islands)                    Ia
Pijin (Solomon Islands)                    Ies
[Pikanii, see Blackfoot]
Pima (Mexico)                              Heu'u
Pipil (El Salvador)                        Eehe
Pipil (El Salvador)                        Kia
Pirihã (Brazil)                            Aigía
Pitjantjatjara (Australia)                 Uwa
Plattdeutsch (Germany)                     Jo
[Plautdietsch, see Plattdeutsch]
Pocomchi (Guatemala)                       Jo
Polish (Poland)                            Tak
Polynesian (Polynesia)                     O
Pomo (California United States)            È
Popoloca (Mexico)                          Haa
Popoluca (Mexico)                          Jo
Portuguese (Portugal, Brazil)[seldom used] Sim
Potawatomi (United States)                 E'he
Potawatomi (United States)                 E':he'
Potawatomi (United States) [okay]          Ahaw
Potawatomi (United States)                 Konage'
Prakrit (India)                            Ama
Prakrit (India)                            Amam
Provencal [Occitan] (France)               Òc
Provencal [Occitan] (France)               Oí
Prussian [old] (Prussia)                   Ja
[Pular, see Fulani]
Pulawat (Micronesia)                       Yewer
Pulawat (Micronesia)                       Yóó
Punjabi (India)                            Han ji
Punjabi (India)                            Ha ji

[Q'anjob'al, see Kanjobal]
Quechua (Peru, Bolivia, Chile)             Arí
Quichua (Ecuador, Argentina)               Arí

Rapanui (Easter Island)                    Ee
[Rarámuri, see Tarahumara]
Rarotongan (South Pacific)                 'Ae
Resígaro (Peru)                            Aaí
Romani [Vlax] [Gypsy] (Europe)             Va
Romani [Sofia Erli] (Bulgaria)             Va
Romani [Romany] [Gypsy] (Europe)           Hai
Romanian (Romania)                         Da
Romansch (Switzerland)                     Gea
Roviana (Solomon Islands)                  Uve
Rotuman (Pacific Islands)                  'I
Rotuman (Pacific Islands) [to chief]       'O
[Runasimi, see Quechua
[Rundi, see Kirundi]
Russian (Russia)                           Da
Russian (Russia) [informal]                Aga
Russian (Russia) [slang]                   Nu

Saami [Lappish] (northern Scandinavia)     Lea
Saami [Davvi Saami] (Scandinavia)          De lea
Saami [Inari Saami] (Scandinavia)          Gal
Saami [Inari Saami] (Scandinavia)          Kal
Saami [Skolt Saami] (Scandinavia)          Kaéll
Saanich (Vancouver Island Canada)          Hee?e
Sakai (Korbu Malaysia)                     Tahatna
Sakai (Perak Malaysia)                     Éh-é
Sakai (Sungai Raya Malaysia)               Ia
Sakai (Ulu Cheres Malaysia)                Yeh
Sakai (Ulu Gedang Malaysia)                Huh&utilde;
Sakai (Ulu Kampar Malaysia)                'Ngheng
Sakai (Ulu Kampar Malaysia)                'Ng-hng
Sakai (Ulu Kampar Malaysia)                Hã
Sakao (Espiritu Santo Vanuatu)             Hao
Sakao (Espiritu Santo Vanuatu)             Mmm
Samoan (Samoa)                             Ioe
Sango (Centeral African Republic)          Mm
Sanskrit (ancient India)                   Ava
Saramaccan (Suriname)                      Aái
Sara-Ngambay (Chad)                        Woíyò
Sardinian (Italy)                          Eja
Sarnami (Suriname, Holland)                Hañ
Sasak (Indonesia)                          Ao
Savonian (Ylä-Savo Finland)                Jo tokkiisa
Scots (Scotland)                           Aye
Scots [Ulster Scots] (Northern Ireland)    Ay
Scottish Gaelic (Scotland)                 Gu dearbh
Scottish Gaelic (Scotland)                 Aidh
Sedang (Malaysia)                          Hom
Sema (India)                               Ih
Sema (India)                               Iye
Semang (Kuala Kenering Malaysia)           Ou
Semang (Plus River Malaysia)               H&etilde;'&etilde;
Semang (North Perak Malaysia)              Hi'ih
Semang Paya (Ulu Kerian Malaysia)          He'ih
Sepedi (South Africa)                      Ee
Serbian (Bosnia, Yugoslavia)               Da
Seri (Mexico)                              Yoha
Seselwa [Seychelles Creole] (Seychelles)   Wi
Sesotho (Southern Africa)                  Ee
Setswana (Botswana, South Africa)          Ee
Setswana (Botswana, South Africa)          Eeyee
Setu (Southern Estonia)                    Jah
Sgaw Karen (Thailand)                      Mè
Sherpa [Helambu] (Nepal, Tibet)            Yeeah
Sherpa [Helambu] (Nepal, Tibet)            Chewya
Sherpa [Solu] (Nepal, Tibet)               Sheki
Shikaviyam (California United States)      Ha'an
Shimasiwa (Comoros)                        Aiwa
Shina (India, Central Asia)                Awa
Shipibo (Peru)                             Enjén
Shipibo (Peru)                             Jenjén
Shor (Russia)                              Eze
Shuar (Ecuador, Peru)                      Eé
Shuri (Okinawa Japan)                      Uu
Sicilian (Sicily Italy)                    Si
Silozi (South Africa)                      Kimona
Sindhi (Pakistan)                          Ha
Sinhalese (Sri Lanka)                      Ouv
Sinkyone [Lholankok] (California USA)      Ehun
Sinkyone [Lholankok] (California USA)      Ehe'
[Sioux, see Dakota and Lakhota]
Siswati [Swazi] (Swaziland)                Yebo
Slovak (Slovakia)                          Áno
Slovenian (Slovenia)                       Da
Slovenian (Slovenia)                       Ja
Sogdian (ancient Persia)                   En
Solresol (old; international)              Ti
Somali (East Africa)                       Haa
Sömañ (Malaysia)                           Ia
Soninke (Mali, Senegal)                    Iyo
Sorbian (eastern Germany)                  Haj
Spanish (Spain, America)                   Sí
Spokane (United States)                    'A
Sranan (Suriname)                          Ay
Sranan (Suriname)                          Ai
Sranan (Suriname)                          Iya
Stieng (Malaysia)                          Öh
Sudovian [Jatvingian] (Baltic region)      Jâ
Sundanese [Basa Sunda] (Indonesia)         Ya
Sundanese [Basa Sunda] (Indonesia)         Mangga
Sundanese [Basa Sunda] (Indonesia)         Sumuhn
Sursilvan (Switzerland)                    Gie
Swabian (Central Europe)                   Jå
[Swahili, see Kiswahili]
[Swazi, see Siswati]
Swedish (Sweden, Finland)                  Ja
Swedish (Sweden) [to negative questions]   Jo

Tachi Yokuts (Tulare Lake California USA)  Hûn
Tagalog (Philippines) [to elder]           Opo
Tagalog (Philippines) [to p. the same age] Óo
Tahitan (Tahiti)                           E
Taino (Caribbean, Florida USA)             Han
Taino (Caribbean, Florida USA)             Han-ha'n
Tajik (Tajikstan)                          Kha
Taki-taki (French Guyana)                  Ia
Tamashek (West Africa)                     Yo
Tamashek (West Africa)                     Ayo
Tamashek (West Africa)                     Uh-uh-huh
Tamil (India, Southeast Asia)              Aamaa
Tamil (India, Southeast Asia)              Aamaam
Tamil (India, Southeast Asia)              Aa
Tarahumara [Rarámuri] (Mexico)             Úri
Tarahumara [Rarámuri] (Mexico)             Ayena
Tarahumara [Rarámuri] (Mexico)             Abiyena
Tarahumara [Rarámuri] (Mexico)             Abi
[Tarasco, see Phorhépecha]
Tarawan (Oceania)                          Aia
Tareng (Malaysia)                          Ü
Tatar (Russia)                             Aye
Tashkorghani (Central Asia)                Küdos
Tay (Vietnam)                              Mi
Telefol (Papua New Guinea)                 Mm
Telefol (Papua New Guinea)                 Aa
Telefol (Papua New Guinea)                 Uu
Telugu (India)                             Avunu
Tenetehara (Brazil)                        Eré
Tetum (East Timor)                         Nune'e
Tetum (East Timor)                         Loos
Tetum (East Timor)                         Sin
[Teuso, see Icetot]
Thai (Thailand)                            Chai
Thai (Thailand)                            Dai
Thangmi [Thami] (Himalayas)                Ja-du
Tibetan (Tibet, China)                     Rey
Tibetan (Tibet, China)                     Yin
Tibetan (Tibet, China)                     Dhoo
Tigre (Ethiopia)                           Aywa
Tigrinya (Ethiopia, Eritrea)               'Uwey
Tigrinya (Ethiopia, Eritrea)               Owe
Tjalkadjara (Australia)                    Jowai
Tlahuica [Ocuilteco] (Mexico)              Haa
Tlingit (Canada)                           A
Tlingit (Southeastern Alaska)              Aáa
Tojolabal (Chiapas Mexico)                 Lec
Tojolabal (Chiapas Mexico)                 Ja'i
Tojolabal (Chiapas Mexico)                 Ojo
Tojolabal (Chiapas Mexico)                 Wan
Tojolabal (Chiapas Mexico)                 Ti
Tok Pisin [Pidgin English] (New Guinea)    Yes
Tok Pisin (Papua New Guinea)               Yesa
Tongan (Tonga Pacific Islanads)            'Io
Tongva (USA)                               A'ha
[Torres Strait Broken, see Yumpla Tok]
Totonac (Veracruz Mexico)                  He
Trobes Tokples (Trobriand Papua N. Guinea) Eh  
[Tsalagi, see Cherokee]
Tseshaht (British Columbia Canada)         Haa ah
Tübatulabal (California United States)     Han
Tukang Besi (Indonesia)                    Oho
Tulamni Yokuts (Buena Vista Lake Ca. USA)  Hân
Tulamni Yokuts (Buena Vista Lake Ca. USA)  Hòn
Tulu (India)                               Anda
Tupi [Tembé Tenetéhar] (Brazil)            Hê;rê
Tupi [Tembé Tenetéhar] (Brazil)            A'ê
Tupi [Tembé Tenetéhar] (Brazil)            Tamo
Tupi [Tembé Tenetéhar] (Brazil)            Aêpa
Tupi [Tembé Tenetéhar] (Brazil) [by men]   Ti
Tupi [Tembé Tenetéhar] (Brazil) [by men]   Azéhara mu ti
Tupi [Tembé Tenetéhar] (Brazil) [by men]   Azéhar mu ti
Tupi [Tembé Tenetéhar] (Brazil) [by women] Azéhara mu-zökwö
Tupi [Tembé Tenetéhar] (Brazil) [by women] Azéhar mu-zökwö
Turkish (Turkey, Northern Cyprus)          Evet
Turkmen (Turkmenistan)                     Hawa
Tuscarora (New York USA, Ontario Canada)   Heh-heh
Tuvan (Russia)                             Iye
Twi (Ghana)                                Aàñ
Twi (Ghana)                                Èé
Twi (Ghana)                                Áàné
Twi (Ghana)                                Myew
Tzeltal (Chiapas Mexico)                   Jich
Tzeltal (Chiapas Mexico) [there is]        'Ay
Tzotzil (Chiapas Mexico)                   Aa

Udmurt (Russia)                            Ben
Ukrainian (Ukraine)                        Tak
Ulwa (Nicaragua)                           Âwih
Urdu (Pakistan, India)                     HaaN
Urdu (Pakistan, India)                     Ji han
Urdu (Pakistan, India)                     Ha
Ute (Colorado and Utah USA)                Üü
Uyghur (Central Asia)                      Owa
Uyghur (Central Asia)                      Hä'ä
Uyghur (Central Asia)                      Shundaq
Uzbek (Uzbekistan, Afghanistan)            Kha

Valencian (Spain)                          Si
Venda (South Africa)                       Ih
Venda (South Africa)                       Iina
Veps (Russia)                              Ka
Vietnamese (Vietnam)                       Vâng
Vietnamese (Vietnam)                       Phái
Vietnamese (Vietnam)                       Thua có
Visayan [Cebuano] (Philippines)            Oo
[Vlaams, see Dutch (Belgium)]
Vöru (Vörumaa Estonia)                     Jah
Vöru (Vörumaa Estonia)                     Ja
Votic (Russia)                             Da
Votic (Russia)                             Jaa

Wagiman (Australia)                        Yawey
Wagiman (Australia)                        Yow
Wakhi (Central Asia)                       Yau
Wali (Northern Ghana)                      E'e
Waljen (Australia)                         Oaluna
Walmulla (Australia)                       Yu
Walpiri (Australia)                        Yuwayi
Washo (California United States)           Ye'
Wayanai (West Indies)                      Ihi
Wayanai (West Indies)                      Ëhë
Wechihila Yokuts (Sanger California USA)   Òwu
Welsh (Wales)                              Ie
Welsh (Wales)                              Oes
Welsh (Wales) [past tense]                 Do
Wik-mungkan (Australia)                    Ee'
Wintu (California United States)           Ho
Wintu (California United States)           'Ume
Wintu (California United States)           Di
Wiyot (California United States)           Hè
Wo'lasi Yokuts [Wo'ladji] (California USA) Ûwu
Wolof (West Africa)                        Waaw
Wükchamni Yokuts (Kaweah River Calif. USA) Hòu

Xerente (Brazil)                           Inzê
Xhosa (South Africa, Lesotho)              Ewe
Xipaya (Brazil)                            Umbá

Yamagata (Japan)                           Nda
Yanomami (Venezuela, Brazil)               Hm
[Yao (Asia), see Mien]
Yao (Malawi, Tanzania, Mozambique)         Yee
Yao (Malawi, Tanzania, Mozambique)         Ee
Yao (Malawi, Tanzania, Mozamb.)[emphatic]  Eeya
Yao (West Indies)                          Ia
Yao (West Indies)                          Iasay
[Yao (Asia), see Mien]
Yaqui (Mexico, Southwestern United States) Héewi
Yaqui (Mexico) [by men]                    Hehui
Yaqui (Mexico) [by women]                  Hehe
Yawdanchi Yokuts (foothills Calif. USA)    Hòuu
Yawelmani Yokuts (Kern River Calif. USA)   Hònhu
Yiddish (Europe)                           Ye      
Yiddish (Europe)                           Yo
Yokuts (California United States)          Hohu
Yokuts (California United States)          Houu
Yolngu Matha (Australia)                   Yo
Yoruba (Benin, Nigeria)                    En
Yoruba (Benin, Nigeria)                    Béè ni
Yucatec Maya (Mexico, Guatemala)           La
Yucatec Maya (Yucatan Mexico)              Bai
Yucatec Maya (Yucatan Mexico)              Bei
Yucatec Maya (Yucatan Mexico) [that way]   Beyo'
Yucatec Maya (Yucatan Mexico) [this way]   Beya'
Yucatec Maya (Yucatan Mexico) ["will be"]  He'le'
Yugur [Western Yugur] (Gansu China)        Ale
Yuki (North America)                       'A-ha
Yuki (North America)                       Hawha'
Yumpla Tok (Torres Strait Australia)       Wa
Yupik (Alaska USA)                         eEe

Zapotec (Oaxaca Mexico)                    Ya
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico)                  Ya'o
Zapotec (Zoogocho Mexico)                  Yao
Zhuang (China)                             Ü
Zoque (Mexico)                             Haa
Zoque (Mexico)                             Ja'a
Zulu (South Africa, Lesotho)               Yebo
Zulu (South Africa, Lesotho)               Ya ehena
Zuñi (Southwestern United States)   Haugh​​*​​


----------



## ارووجة (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية*

*"No" in over 520 languages​*
*Abasakur (Papua New Guinea)                Oya
Abenaki (Maine USA, Montreal Canada)       Nda
Abenaki (Maine USA, Montreal Canada)       Ôda
Abun (Indonesia)                           Nde
Acateco (San Miguel Acatlán Guatemala)     K'amaj
Acateco (San Miguel Acatlán Guatemala)     C'am
Achí (Baja Verapaz Guatemala)              N...taj
Achuar (Ecuador)                           Tsaa
Adyghe (Middle East)                       Haw
Adyghe (Middle East)                       Hawaa
Afar (Ethiopia, Eritrea, Djibouti)         Maley
Afrikaans (Southern Africa)                Nee
Afrikaans (Southern Africa)                Geen
Agua Caliente (California USA)             Gai
Aguaruna (Peru)                            Atsá
Aguateco (Huehuetenango Guatemala)         Ci
[Akan, see Asante and Fante]
Akha (Thailand)                            Mah nguh
Aklanon (Philippines)                      Indi
Alabamu (Texas USA)                        Ánkobi
Albanian (Albania, Yugoslavia)             Jo
Alsacian (Alsace France)                   Ne
Altai (Russia)                             Jok
Alyawarr (Australia)                       Arangkwa
Alyawarr (Australia)                       -iyanga
Amharic (Ethiopia)                         Yelem
Amharic (Ethiopia)                         Aydelem
Amharic (Ethiopia)                         Aye
Amharic (Ethiopia)                         Ie
Ami (Australia)                            Way
Amis (Taiwan)                              Cuwa
Amuzgo (Oaxaca & Guerrero Mexico)          Ti
Anindilyakwa (Australia)                   Nari
[Anishinaabe, see Ojibwe]
Anglo-Saxon (England)                      Na
Apache (Arizona USA)                       Dah
Apabhramsha (India)                        Ma
Apuchikwar (India)                         Poyeda 
Arabic (Middle East, North Africa)         Lay
Arabic (Middle East, North Africa)         Laa
Arabic (Middle East, North Africa)         La
Arabic (North Africa)                      Lela
[Arawak, see Taino]
Arberesh (Hora e Arbereshevet Italy)       Jo
Arberesh (Sicily Italy)                    Jo 
Ariti (Brazil)                             Maiçá
Armenian (Armenia, Russia, Middle East)    Voch
Armenian [Eastern] (Armenia)               Che
Aromunian (Greece, Balkans)                Nu
Asante (Ghana)                             Daabí
Ashkun (Afghanistan)                       Ma
Assyrian (Iran, Iraq, Syria)               La
Asturian (Spain)                           Non
Asturian (Spain)                           Nun
Atayal (Taiwan)                            Iyat
Ateso (Uganda)                             Mam
Auca (Ecuador)                             Ba
Auca (Ecuador)                             Wín
[Aukan, see Ndjuka]
Awa (Papua New Guinea)                     Ahq áho
Awa (Papua New Guinea)                     Aqa
Awakabal (Australia)                       Keawai
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Janiwa
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Janiw
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Jani
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Janixay
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile)              Janixä
Ayticha Yokuts (California USA)            Gatu
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran)             Yox
[Azeri, see Azerbaijani]
[Aztec, see Náhuatl]

Bagandji (Australia)                       Gila
Bagesu (Central Africa)                    Sinalubiri
Bagesu (Central Africa)                    Ah ah
Bakitara (Central Africa)                  Nangwa
Balochi (Pakistan)                         Enna
Bambara (Mali)                             Ayi
Bandjalang (Australia)                     Yagam
Bandjalang (Australia)                     Yugam
[Bangla, see Bengali]
Bankalachi (USA)                           Hais
Basabei (Central Africa)                   Katai
Basabei (Central Africa)                   Kutai
[Basa Sunda, see Sundanese]
Bashkir (Russia)                           Yok
Basque (France, Spain)                     Ez
Batak (Indonesia, Sumatra, Philippines)    Daong
[Bavarian, see German (Bavaria)]
Belorussian (Belarus)                      Ne
Belorussian (Belarus)                      Nie
Bemba (Zambia, Congo)                      Awe
Bengali (India, Bangladesh)                Na
Bété (Cameroon)                            Bobo
Bidyara (Australia)                        Gara
Biloxi (Mississippi Valley USA)            Ni
[Bisayan, see Visayan]
Bislama (Vanuatu)                          No
Blackfoot (Alberta Canada, Montana USA)    Saa
Bobangi (Upper Congo West Central Africa)  Te
Boboda (Burkina Faso, Mali)                Ao
[Bobo Fing, see Boboda]
Bojigiab (India)                           Poi-e
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina)           Ne
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina)           Hm   
Boyubi (Bolivia)                           Awíje     
Brahui (Afghanistan)                       All-     
Breton (Brittany France)                   Nann
Breton (Brittany France)                   Ket
Brigidian (western Ireland)                Nope
Bru (Thailand)                             Taah
Bugi (Indonesia)                           Mu-
Bugotu (Solomon Islands)                   Teo
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya)                   Taawe
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)                       Ne
Bulu (Cameroon)                            Momo
Bunaba (Australia)                         Ngai
Burmese (Myanmar)                          Mahou'hpu
Burmese (Myanmar)                          Mahou'pabu
Burarra (Australia)                        Gala
Burushashki (Northern Pakistan)            Bee
Burushashki (Northern Pakistan)            Be
Burushashki (Northern Pakistan) [emphatic] Bee ya
[Byelorussian, see Belorussian]

Cahita (United States) [said by men]       E
Cahita (United States) [said by women]     Ee
Cahita (California United States)          É'e
Cahto [Kato] (California United States)    Doo-yee
Cahuilla (California United States)        Kily
Cahuilla (California United States)        E
Cahuilla (California United States)        Kí'i
Cakchiquel [Kakchiquel] (Guatemala)        Ma...ta
Cakchiquel [Kakchiquel] (Guatemala)        Maan
[Cambodian, see Khmer]
Cantonese [Chinese] (China)                Mhai
Cassubian (Northweast Poland)              Nie'
Catalan (Andorra, France, Spain)           No
[Cebuano, see Visayan]
Cham (Southeast Asia)                      Ô
Chamorro (Guam)                            Ahe'
Charagua (Bolivia)                         Ándi
Chatino (Tataltepec Mexico)                Ná
Chawchila (Chowchilla California USA)      Ohò'm
Chechen (Northern Caucasus)                Haan-haan
Chechen (Northern Caucasus)                Haa-ha'
Chechen (Northern Caucasus)                Dac
Chemehuevi (California USA)                Ka'c
Chemehuevi (California USA)                Ka'cu
Chemehuevi (California USA)                Katcokma
Cherokee (North America)                   Tla
Cherokee (North America)                   V'-tla
Cherokee (North America)                   Tla-hv
Cheyenne (United States)                   Hová'âháne
Chichewa (South Africa, Malawi)            Iyayi
Chichewa (South Africa, Malawi)            Iyaye
[Chinese, see Cantonese, Hakka, Hoi San, Hokkien and Mandarin]
Chinook Jargon (North America)             No
Chinook Jargon (North America)             Halo
Chinook Jargon (North America)             Wake
Chinyanja (Africa)                         Íài
Chinyanja (Africa)                         Iyayi
[Chippewa, see Ojibwe]
Chiriguano (Bolivia)                       Ani
Chitonga (Zambia)                          Pepe
Choctaw (Oklahoma United States)           Keyu
Choctaw (Oklahoma United States)           Ahanh
Choctaw (Oklahoma United States)           Chikimba
Choctaw (Oklahoma United States)           Iksho
Chol (Mexico)                              Mach
Chol (Mexico)                              Ma'
Chol (Mexico)                              Ma'anic

Chontal (Guatemala) [before consonant]     Ma
Chontal (Guatemala) [before vowel]         Mach
Chontal (Guatemala)                        Xá'ñí
Chontal (Guatemala)                        Hañí
Chorti (Guatemala)                         Ma
Choynok (California USA)                   Ohom
Choynimni Yokuts (Kings River Calif. USA)  K'amu
Chuj (Guatemala)                           Ma
Chukaimina Yokuts (California USA)         K'amu
Chukchansi Yokuts (Fresno California USA)  Ohóm
Chumash (Santa Barbara California USA)     Sewilx
Chumash (Santa Barbara California USA)     Amo
Chumash (Santa Barbara California USA)     Se
Chumash (Santa Cruz California USA)        Anictu
Chumash (Santa Cruz Island California USA) Museil
Chumash (Santa Ynez California USA)        Pwo
Chuvash (Russia)                           Chuk
Chunut Yokuts (California USA)             Ohom
Cochimi (Mexico)                           Nyi
Comanche (United States)                   Kai
Comanche (United States)                   Keka
Comanche (United States)                   Ko
Comanche (United States)                   Tocusé
Comori (Comoros)                           La
Congo (Zaire)                              Vê
Congo (Cuba)                               Nani
[Conibo, see Shipibo]
Cora (Mexico)                              Kai
Cora (Mexico)                              Kamu
Cora (Mexico)                              Kepu
Cornish [Kemmyn] (Great Britain)           Nag eus
Cornish [modern] (Great Britain)           Na
Cornish [unified] (Great Britain)          Nag usy
Corsican (Corsica)                         Non
Corsican (Corsica)                         Innò
Costanoan (Monterey California USA)        Kue
Costanoan (San Francisco California USA)   Akwi
Costanoan (San Jose California USA)        Akwe
Costanoan (San Juan Bautista California)   Ekwe
Costanoan (Santa Clara California USA)     Elekic
Costanoan (Santa Cruz California USA)      Eka
Cree (Canada)                              Mwâc
Cree (Canada)                              Namôya
Cree (Canada)                              Mola
Creek [Muskogee] (United States)           Kus
Creek [Muskogee] (United States)           Mónkos
Creek [Muskogee] (United States)           Hekúst
Creole (Haiti)                             Non
[Creole (Seychelles), see Seselwa]
Croatian (Croatia, Bosnia)                 Ne
Crow (United States)                       Sa
Crow (United States)                       Su
Crow (United States)                       Déta
Czech (Czech Republic)                     Ne

Dagaare (Ghana, Burkina Faso)              Ai
Danish (Denmark, Greenland)                Nej
Dawan (West Timor Indonesia)               Kaha'
Dekelh [Lheidli, Saik'uz] (Canada)         'Andooh 
Dekelh [Nak'albun] (Canada)                'Awundooh 
[Delaware, see Lenape]
Dhangu (Australia)                         Yagu
Dhivehi (Maldives)                         Noon
Diegueno (United States)                   Umaaw
Dinka (Sudan)                              Aliu
Diola (Senegal)                            Hani
Diyari (Australia)                         Wata
Djamindjung (Australia)                    Guran
Djapu (Australia)                          Yaga
[Dohema, see Eudeve]
Dumna Yokuts (San Joaquin River Cal. USA)  Ohóm
Dusun (Sabah Malaysia)                     A'ou 
Dutch (Netherlands, Belgium)               Nee
Dutch (Netherlands, Belgium)               Neen
Dyirbal (Queensland Australia)             Yimba

Ekegusii (Kenya)                           Aa
Emakhua (Africa)                           Kha-
Emdimbich (California USA)                 Gadu
Enga (Papua New Guinea)                    Daá
English (Britain, Australia, America)      No
English (America) [informal]               Nope
English (America) [informal]               Uh-uh
English [Strine dialect] (Australia)       Nut
English [Texan] (Texas United States)      Naw
English [Michigan slang] (Michigan USA)    Nah
English [Michigan slang] (Michigan USA)    No way
English [Middle English] (old Britain)     Na
English [old English] (older Britain)      Nese
[Eskimo, see Inuktitut and Inuttut]
Esperanto (international use)              Ne
Esselen [Henshaw] (California USA)         Me'-tea
Esselen [Henshaw] (California USA)         A'na
Esselen [La Perouse] (California USA)      Maal
Estonian (Estonia)                         Ei
Estonian (Saaremaa Estonia)                Ep
Estonian (Saaremaa Estonia)                Es
Estonian (Viru-Nigula Estonia)             Eiba
Estonian (Võrumaa Estonia)                 Eih
Estonian (Võrumaa Estonia)                 Õih
Etruscan (old Europe)                      Ein
Eudeve (Mexico)                            Quéta
Even (Russia)                              Aan
Even (Russia)                              Aach
Evenki (Russia)                            Aachin
Ewondo (Cameroun)                          Koa

Fang (Gabon)                               Koko
Fante (Ghana, Burkina Faso)                Aaha
Faroese (Faroe Islands)                    Nei
Farsi [Persian] (Iran, Afghanistan)        Nah
Farsi (Tajikistan)                         Ne
Fernandino (Southern California USA)       Xai
Fijian (Fiji)                              Sega
[Filipino, see Tagalog and Visayan]
Finnish (Finland)                          Ei
[Flemish, see Dutch (Belgium)]
Fon (Benin, Togo)                          Eo
Fore (Papua New Guinea)                    A'a
French (France, Africa, America)           Non
Frisian [Westerlauwer Frisian] (Germany)   Nee
Friulian (Italy)                           Nò
Fulani [Pular] (West Africa)               Ala
Futuna-Aniwa (Vanuatu)                     Jikai

Gaam (Eastern Sudan)                       Wà
Gabrielino (California United States)      Xai
Gagauz (Moldova)                           Diyl yola
Galician (Spain)                           Non
Gallo (Britany Northern France)            Nenni
Gallo (Britany Northern France)            Nona
Gallo (Britany Northern France)            Nani
Gamilaraay [Kamilaroi] (Australia)         Gamil
Ganda [Luganda] (Uganda)                   Nedda
Ganda [Luganda] (Uganda)                   'Aa
Ganda [Luganda] (Uganda)                   'Aaà
Gascon (France)                            Nani
Gashowu Yokuts (Dry Creek California USA)  K'amu
Gaviao (Brazil)                            Áo
Gaviao (Brazil)                            Óhv
Georgian [Kartuli] (Georgia)               Ah-ra
Georgian [Kartuli] (Georgia)               Ara
German (Central Europe)                    Nein
German (Central Europe) [slang]            Nö
German (Central Europe) [slang]            Nie
German (Vienna Austria) [slang]            Naa
German (Berlin Germany) [spoken language]  Nee
German (Switzerland and Lichtenstein)      Nei
German [Südhessisch] (Germany)               Naa
German (Bavaria) [spoken language]         Na
Giramay (Queensland Australia)             Maya
Gitanemuk (California USA)                 Nau
Greek [Hellenic] (Greece, Cyprus)          Ochi
[Greenlandic, see Inuttut]
Griko (Salento Italy)                      De'ngje
Guaja (Brazil)                             Nã'ã
Guarani (Paraguay, Brazil, Bolivia)        Ahaniri
Guarani (Paraguay, Brazil, Bolivia)        Nahániri
Gujarati (Gujarat State, India)            NahiiN
Gujarati (Gujarat State, India)            Naa
Gujarati (Gujarat State, India)            Ma
Gumatj (Australia)                         Yaka
Gumbaynggir (Australia)                    Biway
Gundungurra (Australia)                    Gurrangung
Guniyandi (Australia)                      Manari
[Gypsy, see Romani]

Haida (United States)                      Aya
Hakka [Chinese] (China)                    Mo
Harari [Adare] (Ethiopia)                  Me
Hausa (West Africa)                        Babu
Hausa (West Africa)                        A'a
Hawaiian (Hawaii)                          'A'ole
Hebrew (Israel)                            Lo
[Hellenic, see Greek]
[Heve, see Eudeve]
Hidatsa (North Dakota USA)                 Desa
Hidatsa (North Dakota USA)                 Nesats
Hindi (India, East Asia)                   Ji nahi
Hindi (India, East Asia)                   Nahin
Hindi (India, East Asia)                   Hye
Hindi (India, East Asia)                   Ji nahin
Hindi (India, East Asia)                   Naheen
Hindustani (India)                         Na
Hmong [Miao] (Laos, Thailand)              Tsis
Hmong (Vietnam)                            Chúi muá
Hñähñu (Mexico)                            Hina
Hoi San (China)                            M hai
Hokkien [Chinese] (Taiwan)                 M si an-ne
Hokkien [Chinese] (Taiwan)                 Msi
Hokkien [Chinese] (Taiwan)                 Bo
Hokkien [Chinese] (Taiwan)                 M tioh
Hokkien [Chinese] (Singapore, Indonesia)   Mmsi
Hometwoli Yokuts (Kern Lake Calif. USA)    Uhun
Hopi (United States)                       Qa'é
Hopi (United States)                       Gae'
Hopi (United States)                       K'ae'
Houailou (New Caledonia)                   Aè
Huambisa (Peru)                            Atsa
Huastec (Mexico)                           Ib
Huave (Mexico)                             Ngwüy
Huave (Mexico)                             Ngome
Huave (Mexico)                             Ngo
Huichol (Mexico)                           Ka-
Hungarian [Magyar] (Hungary)               Nem

Icelandic (Iceland)                        Nei
Icetot (Uganda)                            Ntondo
Ido (international use)                    No
[Ik, see Icetot]
Ilokano [Ilocano] (Philippines)            Saan
Ilokano [Ilocano] (Philippines)            Haan
Indo-European (old Europe)                 Ne
Indonesian (Indonesia, Suriname)           Tidak
Indonesian (Indonesia) [informal]          ndak
Indonesian (Indonesia) [informal]          nggak
Indonesian (Indonesia) [informal]          kagak
Indonesian (Indonesia) [don't]             Jangan
Indonesian (Indonesia) [not yet]           Belum
Indonesian (Indonesia) [for things]        Bukan
Ingush (Russia)                            Aa
Innu (Quebec Canada)                       Maawaach
Interlingua (constructed)                  No
Interlingua (constructed)                  Non
Inuktitut (Canada, Alaska)                 Naaga
Inuktitut (Canada)                         Naamik
Inuktitut (Canada)                         Aagaa
Inuktitut (Baffin Island Canada)           Aakka
Inuktitut (Alaska)                         Naagga
Inuktitut (Alaska)                         Naaka
Inuttut [Greenlandic] (Greenland)          Naamik
Irish (Ireland) [it isn't]                 Ní hea
Ishkashmi (Tajikistan)                     No
Ishkashmi (Tajikistan)                     Ne
Italian (Central Europe, E Africa)         No
Itbayaten (Batanes Philippines)            Engga
Itzá (Mexico)                              Ma'
Ivasayen (Batanes Philippines)             Omba
Ixcatec (Mexico)                           'A
Ixcatec (Mexico)                           Na
Izoceno [Tapii] (Bolivia)                  Ani
Ixil (Guatemala)                           Ye'

Jacaltec (Guatemala)                       Mach
Jacaru [Jaqaru] (South America)            Isha
Japanese (Japan)                           Iie
Japanese [Kumamoto] (Japan)                Nne
Japanese [Kyo Kotoba] (Kyoto Japan)        Iya
Japanese [Sendaiben] (Sendai Japan)        Yanda
Japanese [Tosaben] (Shikoku Japan)         Ingeno
Javanese (Indonesia) [high Javanese]       Mboten
Javanese (Indonesia)                       Ora
Javanese (Indonesia) [for things: not]     Sanes
Jèrriais (Jersey)                          Nannîn
Juaneño (Southern California USA)          Kayon

Kabuverdianu (Cape Verde)                  Nau
Kabyle (Algeria)                           Ak
Kadazan (Sabah Malaysia)                   A'ou
Kaingwa (South America)                    Ahani
Kaipipende (Bolivia)                       Áni
Kala Kawaw Ya (Australia)                  Lawnga
Kalamai (Australia)                        Kuru
Kalasha (India)                            Ne
Kalasha (India)                            Moh
Kaliai-Kove (New Guinea)                   Mao
Kaliai-Kove (New Guinea) [emphatic]        Mako
Kalmyk (Russia)                            Uga
Kamayura (Brazil)                          Anité
[Kamilaroi, see Gamilaraay]
Kamviri (South Asia)                       N'a'i
Kanjobal [Q'anjob'al] (Guatemala)          K'amaq
Kanjobal [Q'anjob'al] (Guatemala)          C'am
Kannada (India)                            Beda
Kannada (India)                            Illa
Kanuri (Nigeria)                           A a
Kapampangan (Philippines)                  Ali
Kapingamarangi (Pacifc Islans)             Deeai
Karaim (Trakai Lithuania)                  Jo
Karawatarenda (Bolivia)                    Áni
Karelian (Finland, Russia)                 Ei
Karen (Burma)                              Mwe é
[Kartuli, see Georgian]
Kashmiri (Pakistan)                        Ne-keh
Kashmiri (Pakistan)                        Ma
Kâte (Papua New Guinea)                    Aricne
Kathlamet (Oregon United States)           Ka'ya
Kaurareg (Australia)                       Lawnga
Kawaiisu (California United States)        Kètô
Kawesqar (Chile)                           Kiép
Kayabi (Brazil)                            -eém
Kazakh (Kazahkstan, Central Asia, China)   Zhoq
Kechayi Yokuts (San Joaquin River Ca. USA) Ohom
Kekchi (Guatemala)                         Ink'a
Kekchi (Guatemala)                         Ma
Kekchi (Cahabon Guatemala)                 Ink'a'
Khakas (Russia)                            Chox
Khakea (Botswana, Namibia)                 Taku
Khakea (Botswana, Namibia)                 ||ka
Khmer [Cambodian] (Cambodia)               Te
Khmer [Cambodian] (Cambodia)               Ot te
Khmu (Laos)                                Pa
Khowar (Central Asia)                      No
Khowar (Central Asia)                      Moh
Kiga (Africa)                              Ingaaha
Kikongo (Congo Africa)                     Vê
Kikuyu (Kenya)                             Aca
Kikuyu (Kenya)                             Tiguo
Kiluba (Zaire)                             Aa
Kinyarwanda (Rwanda)                       Oya
Kipsigis (Kenya)                           Acha
Kirgiz (Kyrgyzstan)                        Jok
Kirundi [Rundi] (Burundi)                  Oya
Kisanga (Bunkeya Congo-Kinshasa)           Yo
Kiswahili [Swahili] (Africa)               Hapana
Kiswahili [Swahili] (Africa)               A-a
Klallam (Washington United States)         ?awa
Koasati (Alabama & Oklahoma United States) Íniko
Kohistani (Central Asia)                   Ni
Koiari (Papua New Guinea)                  Bebe
Komi-Permyak (Russia)                      Aga
Komi-Zyryan (Russia)                       Abu
Konkani [Konknni] (India)                  Naa
Korean (Korea)                             Aniyo
Korean (Korea)                             Animnida
Koromfe (Burkina Faso)                     Ajo
Koromfe (Burkina Faso)                     Ajej
Kosraean (Micronesia)                      Moh
Krèyol (Haiti)                             Non
Kriol (Northern Australia)                 Nomo
Kukatja (Australia)                        Wiya
Kuna (Panama)                              Suli
Kung-ekoka (Angola)                        |kúa
Kung-ekoka (Angola)                        |kúi
Kurak (northwestern California USA)        Pûuhara
Kurdi [Kurmanji] (Iran, Iraq)              Na
Kurdi [Kurmanji] (Iran, Iraq)              Ne
Kurdi [Kurmanji] (Iran, Iraq)              Neu
Kurdi [Kurmanji] (Iran, Iraq)              No
Kurukh (India)                             Mala
Kutenai (BC Canada, Idaho & Montana USA)   Mats
Kutthung (Australia)                       Gooran
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia)                 Aaye
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [emphatic]      Ahawe
Kwanyama (Angola, Namibia) [emphatic]      Ahowe
[Kweyol, see Creole]
=/Kh'au//'e (Botwana, Namibia)             |ka 
=/Kh'au//'e (Botwana, Namibia)             |kwa 
=/Kh'au//'e (Botwana, Namibia)             ka:

Ladakhi (India, Pakistan)                  Man
Ladakhi (India, Pakistan)                  Biduk
Ladin (Italy)                              No
Lagunillas (Bolivia)                       Áni
Lahu (Thailand)                            Mah hey
Laiman (North America)                     Ñi
Lakhota (North America)                    Hiya
Lakhota (North America)                    Shnee
Lao (Laos)                                 Bo
[Lappish, see Sami]
Latin (ancient Rome, Vatican)              Non
Latin (ancient Rome, Vatican)              Nullus
Latin (ancient Rome, Vatican)              Minime
Latvian (Latvia)                           Ne
Lenakel (New Hebrides Pacifc Islands)      Kapwa
Lenape [Delaware] (United States)          Ku
Lenape [Delaware] (United States)          Mata
Lenape (Delaware United States)            Kuta
Lenape (Delaware United States)            U mayay
Lenape (Delaware United States)            Ta hashi
Lenape (Delaware United States)            Ta chich
Lenape (Delaware United States)            Mahchikwi
Lenape (Delaware United States)            Alalan
Lenape (Delaware United States)            Ku kesi
Lenape (Delaware United States)            Ku nkesi
Lenape (Delaware United States)            Ku ktakohchi
Lenape (Delaware United States)            Ku ntakohchi
Lenape (Delaware United States)            Okeksene
Leningitij (Australia)                     Ngga'
Lingala (Congo, Angola)                    Té
Lingua Franca (Mediterranean)              No
Lingua Franca (Mediterranean)              Non
Lithuanian (Lithuania)                     Ne
Lithuanian (Lithuania) [very informal]     A'a
Lithuanian (Lithuania) [very informal]     M'm
Livonian (Latvia, Estonia)                 Äb
Livonian (Latvia, Estonia) [you]           Ät
Livonian (Latvia, Estonia) [me/I]          Äb
Loglan (international)                     No
Low Saxon (Eastern Friesland)              Nee
Low Saxon [Northern Low Saxon] (Germany)   Nee
Low Saxon [Westphalian] (Germany)          Ne
[Luganda, see Ganda]
Luiseño (Southern California USA)          Qay
Luiseño (Southern California USA)          Gai
Lunda (Zambia)                             Inehi
Lunyankole (South Uganda)                  Ngaaha
Lunyoro (West Uganda)                      Nangwa
Lunyoro (West Uganda)                      Kwaha
Luo (Sudan, Kenya)                         Ooyo
Lushootseed (Seattle Washington USA)       Xwí?
Luvale (Zambia)                            Kagute
Luxemburgish (Luxemburg)                   Neen
Luxemburgish (Luxemburg)                   Nee

Mabuiag (Australia)                        Lawnga
Macedonian (Macedonia)                     Ne
Mae [Emwae] (New Hebrides Pacifc Islands)  Ikai
Magindano (New Guinea)                     Dele
[Magyar, see Hungarian]
Malagasy (Madagascar)                      Tsia
Malagasy (Madagascar)                      An, an
Malay (Malaysia, Brunei)                   Tidak
Malay (Malaysia, Brunei)                   Bukan
Maltese (Malta)                            Le
Mam (Guatemala)                            Mi
Mam (Guatemala)                            Min
Mampruli (Ghana)                           Ai
Mamu (Queensland Australia)                Yimba
Manchu (China)                             Waka
Manchu (China) [not]                       Aku
Mandarin [Chinese] (China)                 Bu shi zhe yang
Mandarin [Chinese] (China)                 Bu dui
Mandarin [Chinese] (China)                 Meiyou
Mandarin [Chinese] (China)                 Bu shi
Mandinka (Senegal, Gambia)                 Hani
Mang (China, Thailand, Vietnam)            Ham
Mansi [Vogul] (Russia)                     Aat
Maohi (South Pacific)                      Aita
Maori (New Zealand)                        Kao
Maori (Cook Islands)                       Kare
[Mapuche, see Mapudungun]
Mapudungun [Mapuche] (Chile)               Mü
Marathi (Maharashtra India)                Nahi
Mari (Russia)                              Uke
Maridjabin (Australia)                     Ampi
Marimanindji (Australia)                   Mampi
Maringgar (Australia)                      Ampu
Marshallese (Marshall Islands)             Jaab
Masai (Kenya, Tanzania)                    Mme
Mashi (Bukavu Congo-Kinshasa)              Nanga
[Mayan, see Yucatec Maya]
Mayupampa (Bolivia)                        Aepotá?a
Mende (Sierra Leone)                       A-a
Meriam Mir (Australia)                     Nole
[Miao, see Hmong]
Michahay Yokuts (California USA)           Gâmu
Michif [Turtle Mt. Chippewa Cree] (Canada) Noo
Michif [Turtle Mt. Chippewa Cree] (Canada) Pa miyeur
Mien (Laos, Thailand)                      Mv [+ subject]
Mien (Laos, Thailand)                      Maiv [+ subject]
Mien (Vietnam)                             M´i mái
Mikmaq (Canada)                            Moqwa
Mina (Togo)                                Ao
Minangkabau (West Sumatra Indonesia)       Indak
Mingo (North America)                      Hë'ë
Miskito (Nicargua, Honduras)               Apia
Miwok [Amador] (NE Sierra California USA)  Ewutû
Miwok [Bodega] (West Coast California USA) Hama
Miwok [Lake] (N Coast Califorina USA)      Hella
Miwok [Marin] (S Coast Califorina USA)     Huma
Miwok [Mariposa] (S Sierra California USA) Ken
Miwok [N Sierra] (N Sierra California USA) 'Ewyty'
Miwok [N Sierra] (Calif. USA) [informal]   'E'eh
Miwok [Plains] (NW Sierra California USA)  Hela
Miwok [Tuolomne] (Central Sierra Cal. USA) Ewutu
Mixe (Mexico)                              Ka'p
Mixe (Juquila Mexico)                      Kiáp
Mixe (Totontepec Mexico)                   Ka
Mixtec (Santa Catarina Estetla Mexico)     Ña d+u
Mixtec (Xicayan Mexico)                    Koó
Mixtec (Oaxaca Mexico)                     Tú'
Mixtec (Oaxaca Mexico)                     Túu
Mlabri (Laos, Thailand)                    Met
Mobilian (North America)                   Ekshu
Modoc (Northern California)                Q'ay
Möhineyam (California United States)       Nau
Mon (Burma)                                Hùe;'
Mon (Thailand)                             Ha
Monegasque (Monaco)                        Non
Mongolian (Mongolia)                       Ügüi
Mongolian (Mongolia) [not this]            Bish
Mono (Inyo California USA)                 Karu
Mono (North Fork California USA)           Gadu
Mono (North Fork California USA)           Garu
Mòoré (Burkina Faso)                       Ayo
Mopá-maya (Guatemala)                      Ma'
Mordvin (Russia)                           Aras
Mordvin (Russia)                           Ajaڑ
Mordvin (Russia)                           Aڑ
Mullukmulluk (Australia)                   Akana

Náhuatl [Aztec] (Mexico, El Salvador)      Amo
Nakota (USA, Canada)                       Hiya
Nanai (Russia)                             Edi
Nanai (Russia)                             Ana:
Nandi (Kenya)                              Achicha
Nangikurrunggurr (Australia)               Minta
Nauruan (Nauru Oceania)                    Iòk
Nauruan (Nauru Oceania)                    Deò ei
Navajo (United States)                     Dooda
Navajo (United States)                     Ndaga'
Naxi (Yunnan China)                        Me waq
Ndebele (Southern Africa)                  Hayi
Ndjebbana (Australia)                      Koma
Ndjuka (Suriname)                          Nono
Nenets (Russia)                            Ya'ngo
Nepali (Nepal)                             Ahaa
Nepali (Nepal) [definition]                Hoina
Nepali (Nepal) [********]                  Chaina
Newari (Nepal)                             Makhu
Ngadjonji (Australia)                      Ngarru
Ngadjunma (Australia)                      Jowandjan
Ngbaka (Africa)                            Ùú
Nhirrpi (Australia) [lit. don't]           Warrayi
Nigerian Pidgin (Nigeria)                  No
Norwegian [Nynorsk, Bokmaal] (Norway)      Nei
Norwegian [Sortlandsk] (Sortland Norway)   Næi
Nukuoro (Pacific Islands)                  Deai
Nupe (Africa)                              Áà
Nupe (Africa)                              Àwâ
Nutúnutu Yokuts (Kings River Calif. USA)   Ohò'm
Nyungar (Australia)                        Juat

[Occitan, see Provencal]
[Ocuilteco, see Tlahuica]
Ofo (North America)                        Ni
Ojibwe [Chippewa] (United States)          Gaawesa
Opata (Mexico)                             Kai
Orok (Russia)                              Ana
Osage (North America)                      Hon'-ka-zhi
Osage (North America)                      On'ka-zhi
Ossetian (Caucasus)                        Nö
Ossetian (Caucasus)                        Næ
Ossetian (Caucasus)                        Noun
Otetela (Lodja Congo-Kinshasa)             Mbu
!O!ung (Angola)                            |kwa
!O!ung (Angola)                            |kwi
!O!ung (Angola)                            Kwi  

Paamese (Vanuatu)                          Vuo
Paamese (Vanuatu)                          Vuol
Paamese (Vanuatu)                          Vuel
Pakanh (Australia)                         Ya'a
Palewyami Yokuts (Poso Creek Calif. USA)   K'ami   
[Palpamadramadra, see Nhirrpi]  
Pame (Mexico)                              Mwi
Pame (Mexico)                              Pame
Pangan (Ulu Aring Malaysia)                Ning
Pangan (Kerbat Malaysia)                   Neng
Papago (United States, Mexico)             Pia'a
Pappua (Papua New Guinea)                  Roba
Parana (Bolivia)                           Aní
Parintintin (Brazil)                       Nãhã
Pashto (Afghanistan, Pakistan)             Na
Pashto (Afghanistan, Pakistan)             Nakhayr
Passamaqoddy (Maine USA) [polite]          Kotama
Passamaqoddy (Maine USA) [slang]           Konotiri
Passamaqoddy (Maine USA) [slang]           Ne
Paumarí (Brazil) [answer to question]      Iniani
Paumarí (Brazil) [forbidding]              Hari'a
Pauserna (Bolivia)                         Áni
Paviotso (California United States)        Karu
Pende (Congo-Kinshasa)                     M'khu
[Penobscot, see Abenaki]
[Persian, see Farsi]
Phorhépecha [Purépecha] (Mexico)           Ámbe
Phorhépecha [Purépecha] (Mexico)           Ástarhu 
Phorhépecha [Purépecha] (Mexico)           Ási
[Pidgin English, see Nigerian Pidgin, Pijin and Tok Pisin]
Pijin (Solomon Islands)                    No
Pijin (Solomon Islands)                    Nomoa
[Pikanii, see Blackfoot]
Pima (Mexico)                              Pia'a
Pipil (El Salvador)                        Inte
Pipil (El Salvador)                        Tesu
Pipil (El Salvador)                        Tee
Pitjantjatjara (Australia)                 Wiya
Pikern (Pitcairn Island)                   Eeno
Plattdeutsch (Germany)                     Nau
Plattdeutsch (Germany)                     Nee
[Plautdietsch, see Plattdeutsch]
Pocomam (Guatemala)                        Ma
Pocomam (Guatemala)                        Ntaj
Pocomam (Guatemala)                        Ntax
Pocomam (Guatemala)                        Ta
Pocomchi (Guatemala)                       Maa
Pocomchi (Guatemala)                       Ma...ta
Polish (Poland)                            Nie
Polynesian (Polynesia)                     Si'ai
Polynesian (Polynesia)                     Siei
Pomo (California USA)                      Kui
Popoloca (Mexico)                          Da'
Popoluca (Mexico)                          Caj
Portuguese (Portugal, Brazil)              Não
Potawatomi (North America)                 Co
Provencal [Occitan] (France)               Non
Provencal [Occitan] (France) [formal]      Nani
[Pular, see Fulani]
Punjabi (India)                            Naheen
Punjabi (India)                            Nahi
Pulawat (Micronesia)                       Yaapw
Pulawat (Micronesia)                       Mmm
Pulawat (Micronesia)                       Yeehee
Puoc (Australia)                           Pa

Quechua Ancashino (Ancash Peru)            Manam
Quechua Cochabambino (Cochabamba Bolivia)  Mana
Quechua Cuzqueño (Cuzco Peru)              Manan
Quechua (Andes South America) [forbidding] Ama                 
Quiché [K'iche] (Guatemala)                Ma-
Quiché [K'iche] (Guatemala)                Man...taj
Quichua (Ecuador, Argentina)               Mana

Rapanui (Easter Island)                    Ina
[Rarámuri, see Tarahumara]
Rarotongan (South Pacific)                 Kare
Redondo Tupi-Guarani (South America)       Haeñum´
Resígaro (Peru)                            Nií
Resígaro (Peru)                            Niíkó
Resígaro (Peru)                            Niíkámí
Romani [Vlax] [Gypsy] (Europe)             Na
Romani [Sofia Erli] (Bulgaria)             Na
Romanian (Romania)                         Nu
Romansch (Switzerland)                     Na
Rotuman (Pacific Islands)                  'Igka'i
Rotuman (Pacific Islands)                  'Igke'i
[Runasimi, see Quechua]
[Rundi, see Kirundi]
Russian (Russia)                           Nyet

Saanich (Vancouver Island Canada)          ?ewe
Sacapultec (Guatemala)                     Taj
Saami [Lappish] (Scandinavia, Russia)      Ále
Saami [Davvi Saami] [Lappish](Scandinavia) Ii
Saami [Inari Saami] [Lappish](Scandinavia) Ij
Saami [Skolt Saami] [Lappish](Scandianvia) Ij
Sa'dan Toraja (Indonesia)                  Tae
Sakai (Sungai Raya Malaysia)               Täto to
Sakai (Sungai Raya Malaysia)               Tahatna
Sakao (Espiritu Santo Vanuatu)             Meré
Sakao (Espiritu Santo Vanuatu)             Öhö
Samoan (Samoa)                             Leai
San Juan Capistrano (California USA)       Kai
Sango (Central Africa Republic)            Ipo
Saramaccan (Suriname)                      Nõnö
Saramaccan (Suriname)                      Ná
Sara-Ngambay (Chad)                        Waà
Sardinian (Italy)                          No
Sarnami (Suriname, Holland)                Na
Sasak (Indonesia)                          Nde
Savonian (Ylä-Savo Finland)                Ee
Scots (Scotland)                           Naw
Scots (Scotland)                           Nae
Scots [Ulster Scots] (Northern Ireland)    Na
Sema (India)                               Mo
Sepedi (South Africa)                      Aowa
Serbian (Bosnia, Yugoslavia)               Ne
Seri (Mexico)                              Saate
Serrano (California United States)         Nou
Seselwa [Seychelles Creole] (Seychelles)   Non
Sesotho (Lesotho, South Africa)            Tjhe
Sesotho (Lesotho, South Africa)            Tjhee
Sesotho (Lesotho, South Africa)            Aikona
Setswana (Botswana, South Africa)          Nyaa
Setu (Estonia)                             Õiõ
Sherpa [Helambu] (Nepal, Tibet)            Ahha
Sherpa [Helambu] (Nepal, Tibet)            Mecheye
Sherpa [Solu] (Nepal, Tibet)               Me sheki
Shimasiwa (Comoros)                        Uh uh
Shikaviyam (California United States)      Gè
Shina (India, Central Asia)                Neh
Shipibo (Peru)                             Icáma
Shona (Zimbabwe)                           Aiwa
Shona (Zimbabwe)                           Kwete
Shoshoni (United States)                   Kai
Shuar (Ecuador, Peru)                      Atsa
Sicilian (Sicily Italy)                    Nuddu
Sicilian (Sicily Italy)                    Nessunu
Silozi (Zambia)                            Baatili
Sindhi (Pakistan)                          Na
Sindhi (Pakistan)                          Ma
Sinhalese (Sri Lanka)                      Natha
Sipacapa (Guatemala)                       Qa
Siswati [Swazi] (Swaziland)                Ha
Slovak (Slovakia)                          Nie
Slovenian (Slovenia)                       Ne
Solresol (old; international)              Do
Somali (East Africa)                       Maya
Soninke (Mali, Senegal)                    Ayi
Sorbian (eastern Germany)                  Ne
Spanish (Spain, America)                   No
Spokane (United States)                    Tá
Sranan (Suriname)                          Nono
Sundanese [Basa Sunda] (Indonesia)         Heunteu
Sundanese [Basa Sunda] (Indonesia)         Sanes
Sundanese [Basa Sunda] (Indonesia) [don't] Ulah
Sursilvan (Switzerland)                    Na
Swabian (Central Europe)                   Noe
[Swahili, see Kiswahili]
[Swazi, see Siswati]
Swedish (Sweden, Finland)                  Nej

Tachi Yokuts (Tulare Lake California USA)  Ohom
Tagalog (Philippines) [to elder]           Hindi po
Tagalog (Philippines) [same age/younger]   Hindi
Tahitian (Tahiti)                          Aita
Taino (Caribbean, Florida USA)             U'a
Taino (Caribbean, Florida USA) [emphatic]  Wu'a
Tajik (Tajikstan)                          Ne
Taki-taki (French Guyana)                  Nono
Tamashek (West Africa)                     Kala-kala
Tamil (India, Southeast Asia)              Illai
Tamil (India, Southeast Asia)              Venda
Tapiete (Argentina, Bolivia, Paraguay)     Baety
Tarahumara [Rarámuri] (Mexico)             Ké
Tarahumara [Rarámuri] (Mexico)             Que
Tarahumara [Rarámuri] (Mexico)             Quetasi
Tarahumara [Rarámuri] (Mexico)             Tásirapé
Tarahumara [Rarámuri] (Mexico)             Tasi
Tarahumara [Rarámuri] (Mexico)             Tarapé
[Tarasco, see Phorhepecha]
Tarawan (Oceania)                          Akêa
Tashkorghani (Central Asia)                Nay
Tatar (Russia)                             Yuk
Tay (Vietnam)                              Boomi
Tehuelche (Argentina)                      Gom
Telefol (Papua New Guinea)                 Umbae
Telefol (Papua New Guinea)                 Bae
Telugu (India)                             Kaddu
Telugu (India)                             Ledu
Tepehua (Mexico)                           Maitague
Tetum (East Timor)                         Lae
Tetum (East Timor) [before a verb]         La
[Teuso, see Icetot]
Thai (Thailand)                            Mai
Thai (Thailand)                            Maidai
Thai (Thailand)                            Maichai
Thai (Thailand)                            Maioua
Thangmi [Thami] (Himalayas)                Ma-ja
Tibetan (Tibet, China)                     Yo
Tibetan (Tibet, China)                     Marey
Tibetan (Tibet, China)                     Meyin
Tigre (Ethiopia)                           La'
Tigre (Ethiopia) [emphatic]                Lala'
Tigrinya (Ethiopia)                        Ay-[+verb root]-n
Tjalkadjara (Australia)                    Tailpa
Tlahuica [Ocuilteco] (Mexico)              T'akwha
Tlingit (Canada)                           Klek
Tlingit (Southeastern Alaska)              Tleix
Tojolabal (Chiapas Mexico)                 Miyuc
Tojolabal (Chiapas Mexico)                 Mi
Tok Pisin (Papua New Guinea)               Nogat
Tongan (Tonga Pacific Islands)             'Ikai
Tongva (USA)                               Hí-ekh
[Torres Strait Broken, see Yumpla Tok]
Totonac (Veracruz Mexico)                  Nichuna
Trobes Tokples (Trobriand Papua N. Guinea) Gala
Tsafiqui (Ecuador)                         Te
[Tsalagi, see Cherokee]
Tschiluba (Kasai Occidental Region, Zaire) To
Tseshaht (British Columbia Canada)         Wik
Tübatulabal (California United States)     Haic
Tukang Besi (Indonesia)                    Mbe'ae
Tulamni Yokuts (Buena Vista Lake Cal. USA) Anhan
Tulu (India)                               Ijji
Tulu (India)                               Iddi
Tupi [Nheengatu] (Brazil)                  Mbaa
Tupi [Tembé Tenetéhar] (Amazon Brazil)     Naani
Tupi [Tembé Tenetéhar] (Brazil) [emphatic) Naanikwaw
Tupi [Tembé Tenetéhar] (Brazil) [by women] Naani-mia
Turkish (Turkey, Northern Cyprus)          Hayir
Turkmen (Turkmenistan)                     Yok
Tuvan (Russia)                             Chok
Twi (Ghana)                                Daabí
Tzeltal (Chiapas Mexico)                   Ju'uk
Tzeltal (Chiapas Mexico) [there isn't]     Ma'yuk
Tzotzil (Chiapas Mexico)                   I'i
Tzotzil (Chiapas Mexico)                   Mo'oj
Tzotzil (Chiapas Mexico)[before consonant] Mu
Tzotzil (Chiapas Mexico)[before vowel]     Muc
Tzutujil (Mexico)                          Ma
Tzutujil (Mexico)                          Maan

Udmurt (Russia)                            Övöl
Ukrainian (Ukraine)                        Ni
Ulcha (Russia)                             Ana
Urdu (Pakistan, India, Central Asia)       Nahin
Urdu (Pakistan, India, Central Asia)       NehiiN
Urubu (Brazil)                             Anin
Uspantec (Guatemala)                       Ta'
Ute (Colorado and Utah USA)                Kach
Ute (Colorado and Utah USA)                Ka-
Uyghur (Central Asia)                      Jyok
Uyghur (Central Asia)                      Yaq
Uzbek (Uzbekistan, Afghanistan)            Yuk
Uzbek (Uzbekistan, Afghanistan)            Yöq

Valencian (Spain)                          No
Veps (Russia)                              Ei
Vietnamese (Vietnam)                       Không
Vietnamese (Vietnam)                       Thua không
Villamontes Tupi-Guarani (Bolivia)         Awigi           
Visayan [Cebuano] (Philippines)            Dili
Visayan [old Cebuano] (Philippines) [old]  Tifale
[Vlaams, see Dutch (Belgium)]
[Vogul, see Mansi]
Votic (Russia)                             Ei
Votic (Russia)                             EB
Votic (Russia)                             Ep

Wagiman (Australia)                        Wihya
Waigali (India)                            Mi
Wakhi (Central Asia)                       Neis
Wali [Wa] (Northern Ghana)                 Aye
Waljen (Australia)                         Wandi
Walpiri (Australia) [literally: 'nothing'] Lawa
Walpiri (Australia) [in negative commands] Walku
Wangaaybuwan-ngiyambaa (Australia)         Wangaay
Wangaaybuwan-ngiyambaa (Australia)         Wayil
Washo (California United States)           Ès
Waura (Brazil)                             A
Waura (Brazil)                             Aitsa
Wayilwan (Australia)                       Wayil
Wechihit Yokuts (Sanger California USA)    Ohòm
Welsh (Wales)                              Na
Welsh (Wales) [no I didn't]                Naddo
Welsh (Wales) [no I didn't]                Nage
Welsh (Wales) [no I don't want]            Nagoes
Welsh (Wales) [no I am not]                Nac ydw
Wik-mungkan (Australia)                    Ya'a
Winnemem Wintu (California United States)  El-eh-oh
Wintu (California United States)           Min
Wintu (California United States)           Mina
Wiradjuri (Australia)                      Wirraay
Wiyot (California United States)           Kia
Wo'lasi Yokuts [Wo'ladji] (Calif. USA)     Ohom
Wolof (West Africa)                        Deedeet
Wükchamni Yokuts (Kaweah River Calif. USA) K'amu

/Xam (South Africa)                        |na
//Xegwi (South Africa)                     K'au
//Xegwi (South Africa)                     K'auki
Xerente (Brazil)                           Anrê
Xetá (Brazil)                              Ñiá
Xhosa (South Africa)                       Hayi

Yamagata (Japan)                           Nne
Yao (Africa)                               Ngava
Yaqui (Mexico, United States)              'É'e
Yawdanchi Yokuts (foothills Californ. USA) K'amu
Yawelmani Yokuts (Kern River Calif. USA)   Ohom
Yiddish (Europe)                           Nit      
Yiddish (Europe)                           Neyn
Yindjibarndi (Australia)                   Mita
Yokuts [Buena Vista] (foothills Calif.)    Anhan
Yokuts [Poso Creek] (foothills Calif. USA) K'ami
Yokuts [Tule] (foothills California USA)   K'amu
Yokuts [Kings River] (foothills Calif.)    K'amu 
Yokuts (north valley California USA)       Ohom
Yolngu Matha (Australia)                   Yaka
Yoruba (Benin, Nigeria)                    Rara
Yoruba (Benin, Nigeria)                    Oti
Yoruba (Benin, Nigeria)                    Béè kó
Yucatec Maya (Yucatán Mexico)              Ma'
Yucatec Maya (Yucatán Mexico)              Maa
Yugur [Western Yugur] (Gansu China)        Yahq
Yuki (California United States)            Tan
Yuki (California United States)            Mi-tang-keh
Yumpla Tok (Torres Strait Australia)       No
Yupik (Alaska USA)                         Ganga

Zapotec (Oaxaca Mexico)                    Que
Zapotec (Oaxaca Mexico)                    Ka'á
Zapotec (Oaxaca Mexico)                    Ko'
Zapotec (Oaxaca Mexico)                    Akti
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico)                  Bi
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico)                  Bito
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico)                  Cabi
Zapotec (Yatzachi Mexico)                  Abi
Zapotec (Zoogocho Mexico)                  Bi
Zapotec (Zoogocho Mexico)                  Bibi
Zapotec (Zoogocho Mexico)                  Bitw
Zapotec (Zoogocho Mexico)                  Cabi
Zhuang (China)                             Bow
Zhurzhen (China)                           Ejxe
Zoque (Mexico)                             Watkáh
Zoque (Mexico)                             Ja'ne
Zoque (Mexico)                             N@7tti
Zulu (South Africa, Lesotho)               Cha
Zulu (South Africa, Lesotho)               Tsha
Zulu (South Africa, Lesotho)               Haai ngeko
Zuñi (Southwest United States)             'Ella​*


----------



## ارووجة (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جمل مختلفة بأكثر من 400 لغة ولهجة<<< فوت وزيد ثروتك اللغوية*

ميرسي الكن اخواني قلم الحر وجليلي 
ربنا معاكم ياغاليين ^_^


----------



## MAJI (15 ديسمبر 2011)

مجهود جداجدا مميز 
ربنا يبارك تعبك ارووجة


----------

